# Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?



## aurlandsfan (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo, wie ist das Material Zinkguß im Rollengetriebe zu bewerten? 
Gibt es so etwas schon länger?
Ich bin kein Mechaniker und kann es nicht bewerten, aber es kommt mir als billige Lösung vor.
Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.
Mit freundlichen Gruß

Aurlandsfan


----------



## heinzrch (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Zinkdruckguß ist ein preiswertes Material, um ein Getriebe zu gießen (evt. noch nachzubearbeiten).
Höherwertige Getriebe sind aus Messing gefräst, wobei auch manchmal ein Druckgußantriebsrad (hier dann gefräst) mit Messing kombiniert wird.
Die langlebigsten Getriebe sind Schneckengetriebe mit geschwungener Verzahnung,  wie z.B. die alten (und auch die ganz neuen !) DAM Quick Rollen.


----------



## heinzi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

...mich würde mal interessieren, aus welchen material ein gutes getriebe besteht. edelstahl oder messing/edelstahl? kann jemand dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wer könnte es besser als Shimano selber? 
in Overseas schreiben sie z.B. dies hier für Stella FD oder Sustain FE :  :m

"Paladin Gear Durability Enhancement Spinning Using a special cold forged aluminum drive gear and a hardened brass pinion gear, reels equipped with the Paladin Gear Durability Enhancement will retain their out-of-the-box smoothness much longer than before. In fact, testing has shown that this combination of metals is more durable than an all-stainless steel drivetrain while maintaining the smoothness that Shimano is famous for."

Also ein Aluminiumlegierungs Hauptgetrieberad und ein Ritzel aus gehärtetem Messing.
Das Hauptgetrieberad darf aus Aluminiumlegierung sein, um Gewicht zu sparen, und die Belastung ist geringer als am Ritzel.
Das ist eben bewährt, haben seit mindestens 30 Jahren alle besseren Stationärrollen so.

Nur der deutsche Depp soll jetzt was anders von Shamoni anderes kaufen, oder drauf gedrillt werden, ganz wie man es sehen will. :g


----------



## heinzi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

hmmm, trifft das auch auf rollen zu, die zum schweren pilken eingesetzt werden sollen? woran erkenn ich denn was für ein material im getriebe verarbeitet wurde? ich dachte immer das edelstahl/edelstahl oder halt messing/edelstahl das maß der dinge wäre.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nö, das stimmt schon so wie oben von Shimano beschrieben. 
Es ist in diesem Falle sehr pikant und fein, Shimano gegen Shamoni zu verwenden. :m

Gilt auch für Größere Rollen.
Denn: Sobald Stahlgetriebeteile verwendet werden, wird die Schmierung sehr viel bedeutsamer, und mir ist wiederum keine Angelrolle im Ölbad bekannt, und ich baue noch dran . Siehe Auto und Getriebeöl, das ist bitter notwendig.

Einige Hersteller sagen es ja, oder es ist halt durch einige Nutzer bekannt.
Wer was sehr neues oder unbekanntes kauft, kann heutzutage leicht auf die Nase fallen. Davor hilft die Information hier im AB sehr gut.

Es deutete sich aber schon im Falle der TP FC an, das Shamoni das evtl. noch gar nicht voll umgesetzt hat mit dem Zinkgussgetriebe, aber sie schreiben schon mal fleissig so. Salamitaktik?  Ob das den kauflustigen Kunden alles so begeistert?


----------



## Khaane (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was seltsam ist, das alle Rollen oberhalb der Twinpower die Aluteile nutzen, dann kommt Zinkguss bei der Twinpower, alle Rollen darunter (Technium, Stradic & Co.) nutzen wieder Alu.

Jetzt kommt der Clou, die ganz billigen Rollen haben dann wieder ein Zinkgussgetriebe.

Kann man wunderbar im 2009er Schimpanso-Katalog nachlesen


----------



## hans albers (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

moin

bei den alten dams kam ein bronzerad-getriebe
an edelstahlachse zum einsatz....

ist eigentlich unkaputtbar...#6

greetz
lars


----------



## WallerKalle04 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Meine Seido hat auch Zinkguß  und laüft nach fast 2jahren immer noch bestens und gehe mit der nicht zimmperlich um!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Alleine sowas, hast Du mal selber nachgeschaut und geprüft:
Es gibt sobald man mal genauer schaut und mitliest, 2 verschiedene Seido-Getriebearten, die neuen sind mit dem, die alten noch nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hans albers schrieb:


> bei den alten dams kam ein bronzerad-getriebe
> an edelstahlachse zum einsatz....
> 
> ist eigentlich unkaputtbar...#6


Teilweise ja, aber wehe Du versuchst unter starker Last zu kurbeln.
Deswegen hat sich das auch nicht weiter durchgesetzt
Eine Probierreihe hatte Daiwa, Shakespeare, DAM zwei, und dann lieber nicht mehr. Gegen das grobzähnige versetzte seitliche Hypoidgetriebe kann diese oben aufgesetzte Schnecke nicht gegenan stinken, alleine diese kleinen Zähnchen.


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Sehr interessant - Gerade die neuen Modelle haben das Zinkgetriebe.

Stella: HD Gear
Aspire: Dur-Alu 
Twinpower/Stradic FC: Zink
Technium: Dur-Alu

Seido - Hyperloop (alle Billigrolle): Zink

-------------------------------------

Ebenso bei den Großrollen, die Ultregras & Co. sind mit Alugetrieben ausgerüstet, die Billigrollen ab Biomaster mit Zinkgetrieben.

Entweder hat Shimano eine neuartige SuperZink-Legierung gefunden oder verarscht ganz offensichtlich die deutsche Kundschaft.:q

Aber mir solls egal sein - Bin eh kein Shimano-Käufer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die High-Tackle Fetis kaufen - wenn schon, ihre Shimanos in US oder JP.

Bleiben die "Versuchskaninchen". :m

Wenn man sich das mal so richtig auf der Zunge zergehen lässt:
Da wird nicht eine neue Serie mit einem einfachen billigen Getriebe auf Tauglichkeit 
und auch Tauglichkeit für den deutschen oder mitteleuropäischen Angler getestet,
nein, da wird ein eingeführter alleine hier im Forum zehntausendfach als positiv
getesteter und bewährte Rollenname stikkum durch ein billiges Getriebe verändert. :g

Wenn man sich mal vorstellte, VW baute in den aktuellen Golf plötzlich Wartburg 2-Takter Motoren ein,
weil die noch so in Menge billig rumliegen ...

Was würden da die Käufer sagen?


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Viel schlimmer als die Pumpe Düse Motoren knattern und stinken die DDR Zweitakter auch nicht.

Was regt ihr auch so auf?
Für 200 Euro gibts bei Shamoni eben nicht mehr.
Gibts genau 2 Möglichkeiten, woanders kaufen oder mehr Geld ausgeben.
Überfordert das jemand??
Ob die Austattung für den Preis fair ist, entscheidet nicht Shamoni sondern ihr als Käufer.

Ich weiss echt nicht was euer Problem ist??


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich weiss echt nicht was euer Problem ist??





> The Shimano Sustain FE spinning reels feature Shimano's new Paladin Gear Durability Enhancement System. Using a special cold forged aluminum drive gear and a hardened brass pinion gear, these reels will retain their out-of-the-box smoothness much longer than before. In fact, testing has shown that this combination of metals is more durable than an all-stainless steel drivetrain while maintaining the smoothness that Shimano is famous for.


Wenn das Getriebe verschlechtert wurde und auch sonst keine ersichtlichen Verbesserungen beim FC Modell deutlich sind - Wie erklärt sich Schimpanso die eklatante Preissteigerung von 50 € bei der Twinpower FC?

Die Rolle kostet ja über 240 € :q

Und warum kostet die US-Sustain nicht mehr und kommt wesentlich hochwertiger daher, obwohl Shimano & Co. in den USA generell gleich teuer sind?


----------



## hans albers (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

.. moin

finde auch , dass  so eine marke(wie shimano) 
in der preisklasse ab 200,- euro
besseres verbauen sollte..

(wenn sich denn herausstellt , dass diese zink-geschichte
weniger taugt... bin selbst kein user)

greetz
lars


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich hab noch einen:
Die Zinkgeschichte hat auch ein neues Kapitel, neben einigen alten:

Die mehr oder weniger beliebten Ryobi Zauber, Spro Red-Arc, BlueArc Serie 9000, WFT Alubraid,
die haben so nette Zinkdruckguss-Zusatzzahnräder für den WS-Antrieb, nur dafür, gerade wieder ein prägnantes Beispiel in die Hand bekommen.
Das Hauptgetriebe für den Rotorantrieb ist wie üblich Messingritzel+Alulegierungsgroßrad.
Genau an diesen Zusatzzahnrädchen werden die Rollen recht schnell unschön und mahlend im Lauf, sterben sozusagen definiert vorzeitig, wenn nicht peinlichst genau liebevoll dagegen gepflegt, und dabei ist dort nur wenig Last drauf. 
Die Geschichte füllt hier fast tausend Threads und Seiten, und ist immer noch nicht ausgestanden.

Will Shamoni dem jetzt genau nacheifern, oder noch einen drauf legen mit dem ganzen Getriebe so, weil es trotzdem so schön mit diesen Rollen im Verkauf funktioniert hat? Ihnen vlt. arg weh getan hat? 

Wenn jemand ein Rotorritzel aus Zinkguss baut, kann ich nur so #q und |krach: . Das ist lange durch, im wahrsten Sinne "durch", mit meinem Taschengeld.

Wenigstens ein MHD, ein Mittleres Haltbarkeits und VerfallsDatum würde ich dann gerne auf diesen *gezinkten* Rollen sehen, damit man so ungefähr weiß und planen kann, ob die Rolle die Wochenendtour noch übersteht, oder man lieber eine neue ordern und mitnehmen muss, wie Ersatzbatterien ... :g


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Im Allgemeinen ist das Schimpanso-Gerät teilweise überteuert, wenn man mal eine Technium FB mit ner Abu 700LX vergleicht. 

Beide Rollen haben das gleiche Preislevel:

Technium FB:

- Kunststoffgehäuse
- 3+1 Kugellager

Abu Cardinal 700LX:

- Aluminiumgehäuse
- 7+1 Kugellager

---------------------------------------------------
Die Cardinal bietet dann noch diverse "Extra-Features", wie die Guard-Lackierung und die beschichtete Achse.

Wie sich das Kunststoffgehäuse der Schimpanso bei starker Beanspruchung verhält kann sich jeder selbst denken.

Wo man zum Pilken mindestens eine 5000er Shimano-Größe braucht, reicht bei der ABU ne 3000er bzw. die 704er. 

---------------------------------------------------

Dann kann man noch die Preisgestaltung der Plano-Boxen ansprechen, hier langt Schimpanso als Deutschland-Vertrieb doppelt und dreifach zu.

Im Ausland kostet ne Plano-Tackle Box nicht umsonst knapp die Hälfte 

PS: Aber die Shimano-Ruten sind teilweise für den Preis ok - Bin mit meiner Technium XH Rute recht zufrieden, ist zwar kein Preishammer, aber auch keine Abzocke wie bei den Rollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das Problem ist doch woanders:
Vor ganz kurzem noch wurden die Shimano P3-Serien gerühmt.
speziell die Catana, Nexave und Exage. Sehr viel Rolle, ohne Wormshaft, einfach simpel und erstaunlich robust, und vor allem sehr günstig dafür. Gut für alle Forellenangelei und mehr. Das war also ein bewährtes Produkt, das Board ist voll davon, und gegen diese Rollen von Shimano konnte man eben nicht meckern, eine sichere Bank für den Kauf.

Aber halten ihnen die jetzt zu lange, ran an das verschlimmbessern?
Glaubt doch wohl im Leben keiner mehr, der ein wenig nachliest, dass das mit dem Zinkgussgetriebe eine Verbesserung sein könnte. :g

Ich kaufe sowas jedenfalls nicht, und kann niemandem empfehlen dabei das Versuchskaninchen mit seinem Geld zu spielen, Shimano den Feldversuch zu finanzieren. Die älteren Modelle gibt es auch noch reichlich, die bekam man gerade im Blow-Out jetzt für einen sehr günstigen Preis, da dürften die meisten Interessenten auch gut den Bedarf befriedigt haben. 
Warten wir mal ab, wieviel Zinklegierungsteile im "Zinkgussgetriebe" verbaut ist, selbst dahingehend sind diese "Katalogschmierer" sowas von ungenau, sogar zu eigenem oder dem Firmenschaden.


----------



## MrFloppy (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

hab zu zink und alu auch mal ein wenig gesucht: 
zink an sich ist ca. 50% härter als alu.  

der td,  den ich bezüglich eines tp-kaufs auf das - im vergleich zum stahlgetriebe - weniger stabile zinkgetriebe angesprochen hatte, meine, dass wohl nur das großrad aus einer zinklegierung mit ner speziellen beschichtung besteht. 

bin gespannt, wie sich die tp im sommer beim gufieren am bodden macht ... zum glück sind 2 jahre garanie drauf. wenn sich die tp fc als krücke erweist, darf der herr shamoni sie sich ausm hintern ziehen ...

wenn die tp  aber nicht das hält, was ich mir von ihr verspreche, werd ich fürn jack / gt-urlaub keinen von shamonis sternen kaufen, sondern ne saltiga


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> zink an sich ist ca. 50% härter als alu.


Das ist eben das Problem: Im Getriebe ist nicht Härte, sondern Zähigkeit, eine gewisse Elastizität und für den Notfall Eigenschmierung wichtig. Für das ist Kupfer bzw. das viele Kupfer im Messing ideal.

Sonst könnte man Getriebe ja noch besser aus Glas oder Keramik bauen, sehr hart wäre das.



MrFloppy schrieb:


> bin gespannt, wie sich die tp im sommer beim gufieren am bodden macht ... zum glück sind 2 jahre garanie drauf. wenn sich die tp fc als krücke erweist, darf der herr shamoni sie sich ausm hintern ziehen ...


Quäl sie mal ordentlich, dann sind wir alle zumindest mit der speziellen Type schlauer! :m
Ist das dann noch innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres ab Kauf?
Weil nach dem neuen Verbraucherschutzgesetz musst Du ja nach einem halben Jahr für die weiteren 1.5 Jahre den Mangel ab Herstellung beweisen, das geht nicht mehr automatisch, und in dem Falle wird das schwierig sein, da die Rolle vorher ja kräftig benutzt wird.

Ich frage mich gerade, ob da nicht ein Oberschlauer die neue deutsche Rechtslage sehr gut eingeplant hat? |kopfkrat
Vorher waren es nämlich 2 ganze Jahre gegen jeden Ausfall, und das hatte uns hier sehr gut geschützt.


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Vorallem wird nicht umsonst, bei den besseren Rollen das Großrad aus Messing gefertigt.

Auch bei der neuen TP/Stradic sollte das Hauptritzel aus Messing bestehen, wenn Zink so toll wäre, hätte man es doch auch gleich aus Zink fertigen können. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Bei den richtig guten Hochlastrollen sollten alle Antriebszahnräder aus Messing sein, sowas hatte Shamoni für die Stella FD sogar in der Frühwerbung aus 2006 angekündigt, dann aber zurückgezogen. Das war auch schon so ein Streich. Wird man sogar im AB noch nachlesen können.

Alle Antriebszahnräder aus Messing heißt auch gleiches Material, wovon keines das andere ritzt. 
Diese "Stahlgeschichte" wird ja auch so gerne erzählt, dabei ist das ein mehr als zweischneidiges Schwert, ohne absolute Präzision und absolut gesicherte Schmierung ist die Haltbarkeit mit Stahlritzel sofort schlechter als mit 2 Messingpartnern. Anscheinend ist das simple und naheliegende aber nicht mehr gut genug. Vor allem scheint sich "Stahl" besser bewerben zu lassen.
Bei schweren Rollenklassen gibt es keine kleinlichen Gewichtseinsparungsgründe, daher muss das Großrad nicht so leicht sein, ganz klar dann auch Messing.
Bei den kleinen Spinnrollen ist das ein wichtiger, geradezu gewichtiger Faktor, ganz klar, daher die Alu-Legierung.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

wat nütz das ganze was wäre wenn???#d 
werde nächsten winter berichten wie sich die 4000er TP FC so übers jahr verhalten hat!!!!#h


----------



## heinzrch (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

wie schon gesagt: es gibt keinen technischen Grund oder besser Vorteil, ein Getriebezahnrad aus Zinkdruckguß zu machen. 
Der Vorteil liegt ausschließlich in der billigen und einfachen Herstellung (Gießen, Verwendung ohne spanende Nachbearbeitung) und maximiert ausschließlich den Profit des Herstellers, der den Kragen nicht voll kriegen kann....
Hochwertige Getriebebauteile sind aus Messing, Bronze, Alu oder Stahl, und immer gefräst !
Sowas gibts in der Regel erst ab 100€ aufwärts.


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Woraus besteht eigentlich das Getriebe der Cardinal - Das interessiert mich wirklich.;+

Hatte mir nie so wirklich Gedanken darüber gemacht.

Hier ein Bild einer offenen Cardinal/Sorön. Ist das jetzt Alu oder Zink? Gefräst scheint da ja nix, sieht eher nach Aluguss aus. 







Als Vergleich, das Getriebe einer Taurus samt Großrad aus Messing:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Woraus die meisten günstigen Großräder und Excenterzahnräder bestehen, 
ist eine Legierung aus Aluminium + Silicium + Zink, und davon gibt es einige.
Die besseren kann man noch am ehesten an hellsilbergrauer Farbe erkennen, mit leichten Kupferspuren auch gut als Dur-Alumiuniumlegierung zu identifizieren.
Die sehr dunkel anlaufenden sind die billigeren Legierungen, die auch immer gerne schwarze Schmiere erzeugen und sich abreiben lassen, sprich je weicher, umso mehr kommt ein Graphit-Effekt zum tragen.

Bei der Söron sieht man den schwarzen Schmiereffekt von billigen Legierungen, die schnell abreiben. Reicht immer noch hin, solange gut geschmiert, eine gewisse abreibende Selbstschmierung gegeben ist und das Ritzel aus Messing ist. Allerdings verschleißt sowas schon mal schnell, wenn das Fett weggedrückt wird.

Bei der Taurus sieht man, dass es mit Großrad und Ritzel aus Messing sehr gut geht, auch gut ausschaut und das keine Verschmierungen im Fett gibt. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Genau, das kann wenn nicht gerade Graphitfett benutzt wurde, nur so sein.


----------



## Wollebre (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei den richtig guten Hochlastrollen sollten alle Antriebszahnräder aus Messing sein, sowas hatte Shamoni für die Stella FD sogar in der Frühwerbung aus 2006 angekündigt, dann aber zurückgezogen. Das war auch schon so ein Streich. Wird man sogar im AB noch nachlesen können.
> 
> Alle Antriebszahnräder aus Messing heißt auch gleiches Material, wovon keines das andere ritzt.
> Diese "Stahlgeschichte" wird ja auch so gerne erzählt, dabei ist das ein mehr als zweischneidiges Schwert, ohne absolute Präzision und absolut gesicherte Schmierung ist die Haltbarkeit mit Stahlritzel sofort schlechter als mit 2 Messingpartnern. Anscheinend ist das simple und naheliegende aber nicht mehr gut genug. Vor allem scheint sich "Stahl" besser bewerben zu lassen.
> ...




Dann stellt sich für mich die Frage warum (gute) Big Game Rollen nur nichtrostende Stahlzahnräder haben. Ich denke es geht mehr um die Material- und Fertigungskosten. Weicheres Material läßt sich problemlos gießen, während andere an CNC Maschinen einzeln gefräst werden müssen.


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann scheint die Abu Deinen Ausführungen nach, eines von den "billigen Getriebematerialien" zu besitzen, da der Abrieb schon ziemlich dunkel ist....



Mag sein, dass das Material nicht das beste ist - Aber wo seht ihr einen dunklen Abrieb?

Die Rolle ist doch brandneu und soweit ich mich erinnere war das Fett noch weiss.

Bei den besseren Getrieben sind die Ritzel gefräst, z.B. Taurus, Infinity etc. 

Ab wann weisen die Shimanos gefräste Ritzel auf, sind die bereits bei der Exage oder Technium vorhanden?

PS: Über das Wochenende folgt ein Review einer 13 € Chrom-Design Rolle - Wovon ich mir gleich 3 Stück für das Stationärangeln besorgt habe.......mal sehen was die für ein High-End Getriebe beherbergen


----------



## tidecutter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

by the way - man beachte, was khaane gerade in der Zeitung gelesen hatte!:q


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



tidecutter schrieb:


> by the way - man beachte, was khaane gerade in der Zeitung gelesen hatte!:q



Upps......die rot markierten Kontaktanzeigen hab ich völlig übersehen.|muahah:



> *"Einsamer Single sucht Retterin bis 40"* *OMG wie bekloppt*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich für mich die Frage warum (gute) Big Game Rollen nur nichtrostende Stahlzahnräder haben.


Also für Multirollen kann man sagen, dass es bei solchen mit stirnverzahnten Zahnrädern um einiges einfacher und haltbarer ist.
Über Winkelgetriebe aus Stahl gibt es einige Abhandlungen, und deren Haltbarkeit ist diskutierbar.


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Auf diesem Bild scheint der Schmierstoff recht dunkel zu sein....



Das rührt daher, dass das Getriebematerial und das Foto recht dunkel sind. 

Auf dem Excenterrad erkennt man, dass das Fett weiss ist - Theoretisch kann sich dort auch noch kein Abrieb gebildet haben, die Rolle ist ja ungefischt 

Nichtdestotrotz ist es kein High-End Getriebe, aber erfüllt sein Zweck mehr als gut - Läuft imho sogar besser als das Taurus-Getriebe  (hat aber nicht die Power)


----------



## Khaane (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Lt. Alan vom Surftalk-Forum verfügt die ABU Sorön über ein gehärtetes und gefrästes Großrad, entsprechend müssten die 700/800er Serie ebenfalls über die gleichen Komponenten verfügen. Leider habe ich kein hochauflösendes Bild des 700/800er Großrads. 



> Seen is the drive gear (1), the pinion gear (2), the oscillation gear (3), and the traverse cam (4).
> 
> The pinion gear is machined brass. Under the magnifying glass I can see familiar surface distortion of the metal indicating a hardening process. This pinion is immensely strong and durable.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=638460


----------



## Wollebre (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

hab mir mal die Schmelzpunkte von diversen Metallen angesehen.
Blei             327 Grad
Zink            420    "
Aluminium     660    "
Bronze         870    "  (Zink, Kupfer, Eisen, Mangan)
Stahl     ca.1.535    " (je nach Legierung)
Vanadium  1.902    "

so als Laie denke ich, je niedriger der Schmelzpunkt, desto weicher das Material und läßt sich somit einfacher (kostengünstiger) gießen und bearbeiten.
Anbei eine Anleitung für Hobbybastler.
Hier die website der Lieferfirma: http://www.zujeddeloh.de/produkte/werkzeug&goldschmiede/schmelzen_und_giessen/giessen_-_222.html

Also nehmen die Hersteller für die meisten Rollen eine Legierung mit Hauptbestandteil Zink. Nur für die richtig hochwertigen Rollen werden entprechend hochwertige Materialien eingesetzt.

Aber wer seine Rolle nicht als Winsch einsetzt, sondern zum aufrollen loser Schnur benutzt, wird auch an den preiswerten Rollen einige Jahre seine Freude haben. Wir kurbeln an den Dingern ja auch nicht 24 Stunden nonstop wie ein Hafenkrahn. Und auch mehr mit der Rute arbeiten als mit der Rolle.
Die Pilkangler und Hochseeangler kennen das Pumpen. 
Ist doch wohl ein einiges Wahres dran, oder?#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Vor allem gilt auch: Gut geschmiert verschleißt nicht,
oder die Getriebebauerregel, dass erst der Schmierfilmabriss das "Große Fressen" bringt.

Entscheidend ist halt das Ritzel für den Rotorantrieb, weil die funktionieren aus Materialien schlechter als Messing definitiv nicht lange.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das rührt daher, dass das Getriebematerial und das Foto recht dunkel sind.
> 
> Auf dem Excenterrad erkennt man, dass das Fett weiss ist - Theoretisch kann sich dort auch noch kein Abrieb gebildet haben, die Rolle ist ja ungefischt


Da hast uns aber ganz schön an der Nase rumgeführt , so schmierig alt wie das aussieht. Wenn man es denn weiß, kann man die Ausführung dazu schon nachvollziehen, zumal wie auf den Getriebedetailbildern zu sehen auch ein dunkle Oberflächenbeschichtung drauf ist.


----------



## mr.pepse (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Könnte das Stichwort in der Umstellung der Getriebe nicht "Korrosion" sein? Wenn es nur ums Gießen der Getriebe ginge, könnte man ja auch bei Alu bleiben. Nur ist Alu ungefähr eines der gammel(korrosions)anfälligsten Materialien überhaupt. Die oxidierte Schicht auf einer Zinkoberfläche hingegen ist recht korrosionsfest, man denke nur an seine Regenrinnen. Somit könnten die Zinkgetriebe möglicherweise als Maßnahme gegen eindringendes (Salz)Wasser verabschiedet worden sein?

Nur sone Idee..


----------



## heinzrch (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Alu läßt sich als Getrieberad nicht gießen - das gleiche Getrieberad müßte als Alurad gefräßt werden, und wäre damit deutlich teurer, darum läßt man es. Das Getriebe sieht normal ja keiner, bei den meißten wird das Zinkdruckgußrad die Garantiezeit überstehen, und wenn jeder 100. die Rolle härter rannimmt und schrottet, ist ne neue Rolle immer noch billiger, als gleich alle Rollen hochwertig zu fertigen. Typisch P*re Fis*hing halt, außen hui, innen pfui, Hauptsache die Marge stimmt....


----------



## Khaane (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Alu läßt sich als Getrieberad nicht gießen - das gleiche Getrieberad müßte als Alurad gefräßt werden, und wäre damit deutlich teurer, darum läßt man es. Das Getriebe sieht normal ja keiner, bei den meißten wird das Zinkdruckgußrad die Garantiezeit überstehen, und wenn jeder 100. die Rolle härter rannimmt und schrottet, ist ne neue Rolle immer noch billiger, als gleich alle Rollen hochwertig zu fertigen. Typisch P*re Fis*hing halt, außen hui, innen pfui, Hauptsache die Marge stimmt....




Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die ABUs gefräste Alu-Großräder haben und Shimano Plastikzahnräder und Druckgussgetriebe verbaut:v

Im Gegensatz zu Shimano, kann Pure-Fishing mit einem exzellenten Kundenservice glänzen.


----------



## mr.pepse (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Alu läßt sich als Getrieberad nicht gießen


Wieso sollte man Alu nicht gießen können?


----------



## Ollek (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man Alu nicht gießen können?



Doch kann man auch im Druckgussverfahren
machen.
Die Frage ist inwieweit das für so winzige Zahnräder wie bei Angelrollen sinnvoll ist da dieses Verfahren meines Wissens nach für grössere Zahnräder geeignet ist. Die Aluzahnräder mit denen ich es zu tun habe sind entweder gefrässt (kleinere) oder im Druckgussverfahren hergestellte. (dann aber bei weitem grösser als die in Angelrollen)

In dem Fall ist Fräsen wohl die bessere Alternative.

Aber vom Prinzip kein Problem.


----------



## mr.pepse (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Fräsen ist teuer. Sonst würde es wohl nur Stahlzahnräder geben. Alu ist deutlich teurer als Stahl, nur der Druckguss macht den Gesamtpreis günstiger. 
Mein Lektor im Fach Materiallehre sagte, dass Alu und Zink nur durchs gießen (preisliche) Vorteile hätten und Alu halt aufgrund seiner Anfälligkeit für Angelrollen im Grunde ein schlechtes Material sei.


----------



## mr.pepse (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Habe gerade noch mal nachgehakt. Zink ist wohl noch anfälliger, ich ziehe somit die Aussage bezüglich der Korrosion in einem der vorhergehenden Postings zurück. Tut mir leid, da war die Tastatur schneller als der Verstand.
Mein Lehrer war über die Verwendung von Zink für Zahnräder sehr verwundert und glaubt, es sei wirklich nur reine Profitmacherei.


----------



## Ollek (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch mal nachgehakt. Zink ist wohl noch anfälliger, ich ziehe somit die Aussage bezüglich der Korrosion in einem der vorhergehenden Postings zurück. Tut mir leid, da war die Tastatur schneller als der Verstand.
> Mein Lehrer war über die Verwendung von Zink für Zahnräder sehr verwundert und glaubt, es sei wirklich nur reine Profitmacherei.




|rolleyes Also ein Lehrer für Werkstoffkunde sollte eigentlich nicht
über die Verwendung von Zinkdruckguss für zumindest bei Angelrollen minderbeanspruchte Zahnräder verwundert sein. Da es ja auch nicht das reine Zink ist, sondern eine Legierung davon.

Sollte sogar Lehrstoff sein in Materialkunde.

Gruss


----------



## Algon (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,


Ollek schrieb:


> . Da es ja auch nicht das reine Zink ist, sondern eine Legierung davon.


 
genau so ist es, und so lange wie man die Legierung nicht kennt bleibt das alles nur Spekulation.

MfG Algon


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich suche eine neue Rolle für meine Mefo-Flitsche und bin total verunsichert. Denn viele Rollen die ich als interessant fand hatten ein Zinkgetriebe.

Z.B. Twin Power FC, Stradic FC

Welche Rolle könnt ihr empfehlen so um 200 €.

Oder ist das mit dem Zinkgetriebe doch eine Verbesserung, da es fast in allen neuen Rollen verbaut wird?
Oder ganz anders: Man kauft sich jedes Jahr eine Exage und angelt diese dann eine Saison im Salzwasser. Wenn ich davon ausgehe das z.B. die Twin Power "nur" 4 Jahre durchhält.

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Eine Verbesserung scheidet einfach deswegen aus, weil in anderen Ländern mit einem höherwertigen Angelgerätemarkt :g Shimano das nicht anbietet, sondern dort im Gegenteil stolz mit seinem Paladium-Enhanced Alu-Getriebe-Großrad als dem *bestmöglichen* wirbt.
Da brauchen wir gar nicht an der Zinklegierung rumunken: Die Japsen und Amis bekommen so`n Shit nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch mal nachgehakt. Zink ist wohl noch anfälliger, ich ziehe somit die Aussage bezüglich der Korrosion in einem der vorhergehenden Postings zurück. Tut mir leid, da war die Tastatur schneller als der Verstand.
> Mein Lehrer war über die Verwendung von Zink für Zahnräder sehr verwundert und glaubt, es sei wirklich nur reine Profitmacherei.


Und da hat er recht, sowas ist einfach sehr billig, letzlich noch billiger und schlechter als Kunststoffzahnräder.
Außerdem ist Zink sehr schwer, macht die Rolle schwerer in der Art des Taurus-Effektes, immerhin ist Zink spezifisch schwerer als Eisen, während Alu recht leicht ist. 
Neben dem Zinkfraß, dem man durch geeignete (saubere!) hochwertige Legierungen begegnen kann, gibt es dann noch die hohe Feuchtkorrosionsanfälligkeit und das *"Kriechen"* unter mechanischer Belastung, Zink und dessen hochanteilige Legierungen verändern sich mit der Zeit, von alleine und eben unter mechanischem Druck. 
Man bedenke: wir reden hier über laufende schrägverzahnte Zahnräder und nicht Gehäuseteile oder dergleichen!
Wer sich darin ein wenig schlau liest, kann über solch abgefeimte Tricks einer eingebauten Sollverschlechterung nur #d.


----------



## Tisie (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Ostseewurm,

ich fand die TP FC vom Laufverhalten ganz gut, habe mich dann aber aufgrund von fehlenden Langzeiterfahrungen bez. des neuen Zinkgetriebes für die Aspire entschieden und dafür nur geringfügig mehr bezahlt wie für die TP FC.

Bez. der Exage hatte ich schon ähnliche Gedanken  ... ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine 1000er FA gekauft und nach wenigen Einsätzen läuft die nun etwas schwerer. Ich habe die Rolle dann neu gefettet und geölt, mit dem Ergebnis, daß die jetzt noch besch...eidener läuft als vorher. Anscheinend muß man die originale Stellung der Zahnräder zueinander wieder genau treffen und je fester man die Gehäuseschrauben anzieht, umso schwerer läuft die Rolle |kopfkrat ... also nicht sehr überzeugend und alles andere als wartungsfreundlich |evil:

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ok, also kein Zinkgetriebe. 

Welche Rolle kann man dann empfehlen? Eine Aspire wäre bis die einige Empfehlung. Wo bekomme ich die günstig. Kaki hatte sie ja vor kurzem im Angebot. 

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und da hat er recht, sowas ist einfach sehr billig, letzlich noch billiger und schlechter als Kunststoffzahnräder.



Ich gebe dir vom Prinzip recht das ein Zinkdruckguss im Gegensatz zu einem gefrässten Alugetriebe keine Verbesserung ist, aber rein von Funktionalität und Gebrauchswert auch nicht unbedingt eine Verschlechterung  darstellt.

Es kommt auf jedenfall auf die Legierung (bzw. Werkstoff allgemein) an, und ich glaube der angesprochene Lehrer bezog sich nur auf das reine Zink.

Ich habe es jeden Tag mit Zahnrädern verschiedenster Arten von Werkstoffen und Herstellungsverfahren zu tun in wesentlich höher belasteteren Getrieben. 

Und kann schon sagen das nicht zwangsläufig das Herstellungsverfahren (in dem Fall gegossen oder gefrässt) über die Qualität und den reinen Gebrauchswert bestimmt.

Es gehen sowohl gefrässte wie auch gegossene kaputt. Vielmehr entscheidet der Werkstoff und die Fertigungstoleranzen über die Haltbarkeit und Funktionalität. (alles natürlich dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend)

:mUnd wenn man liest...



> je fester man die Gehäuseschrauben anzieht, umso schwerer läuft die Rolle |kopfkrat ... also nicht sehr überzeugend und alles andere als wartungsfreundlich |evil:


...dann liegt eindeutig ein Konstruktions bzw. Materialfehler vor und das darf nicht passieren. 
Das sagt aber keinesfalls alles über Zinkdruckgussgetriebe allgemein in Angelrollen aus da jeder Hersteller dort sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.

Und ich glaube nicht das sich renomierte Hersteller etwaige Ausrutscher diesbezüglich leisten können...allerdings ich hab schon Pferde:v sehn vor Apotheken 

Gruss


----------



## Khaane (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Ich gebe dir vom Prinzip recht das ein Zinkdruckguss im Gegensatz zu einem gefrässten Alugetriebe keine Verbesserung ist, aber rein von Funktionalität und Gebrauchswert auch nicht unbedingt eine Verschlechterung  darstellt.



Das Zinkgetriebe hat keinerlei Vorteile, es ist einfach nur billig in der Herstellung.
Bei einer 200 € Rolle kann ich für mein Geld ein vernünftiges Aluminium Ritzel erwarten und muss mir keinen Zinkguss vorsetzen lassen.

Obendrauf ist das Shimano-Ritzel garantiert nicht nachbearbeitet, sondern wird samt den Gusstoleranzen verbaut.

Und sei es noch so eine gute Zinklegierung, die Legierung erreicht nie die Materialeigenschaften von wärmebehandeltem Dural.


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das Zinkgetriebe hat keinerlei Vorteile, es ist einfach nur billig in der Herstellung.



 Hab ich auch nie behauptet das es Vorteile hätte, aber es hat bei entsprechender Herstellung auch keine Nachteile. (die zumindest in Angelrollen bedingt des Materials zum Tragen kommen)



Khaane schrieb:


> Und sei es noch so eine gute Zinklegierung, die Legierung erreicht nie die Materialeigenschaften von wärmebehandeltem Dural.



Das kommt ganz auf den Einsatzweck an wofür die Materialeigenschaften geeignet sind. 

Und ich wiederhole mich da gerne, in einer Angelrolle kommen echte Getriebebelastungen nicht vor, auch wenn man meint bei nem Grossen Fisch die Rolle kommt an ihre Grenze weil sie irgendwelche Geräusche macht. Oder gar bei gewaltsamer Hängerlösung etc. kaputt geht. (mit Gewalt oder unsachgemässen Umgang krieg ich alles kaputt)

Das hat aber nix mit Getriebebelastung im eigenlichen Sinn zu tun, sondern beruht schlicht auf mangelnde Konstruktion bzw. anderweitiger Mängel oder Umgang.
(Siehe die oben angesprochene Rolle die schwerer geht je fester man die Schrauben anzieht.)

Es gibt ja auch diesen Fliessfett Thread wo viele der Meinung sind mit "Highttech" Fett hat oder kriegt man auch ne hightech Rolle.

Das stimmt zwar das die dann gut geschmiert sind, aber die Eigenschaften des Fettes für das es eigentlich konzipiert ist kommen bei der "luschigen":q Belastung in Angelrollen nie zum Tragen.
Und deshalb glaube ich schon das bei einer entsprechenden Fertigung mit niedrigen Toleranzen eine zwar in der Herstellung günstigere aber dennoch brauchbare und vergleichbare Qualität erzeugt werden kann, wo sich dann lediglich Rollenfetischisten aufregen werden da ihr "edles" Alu nicht mehr verbaut wird.

:q Locker bleiben ist Spass...

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und ich wiederhole mich da gerne, in einer Angelrolle kommen echte Getriebebelastungen nicht vor, auch wenn man meint bei nem Grossen Fisch die Rolle kommt an ihre Grenze weil sie irgendwelche Geräusche macht. Oder gar bei gewaltsamer Hängerlösung etc. kaputt geht. (mit Gewalt oder unsachgemässen Umgang krieg ich alles kaputt)


So gering sind die Belastungen nun auch nicht, wenn man mal kräftigeres Angeln annimmt. Ich nehme jetzt mal 10kg aufbringbare Kraft am Schnurlaufröllchen an, was bei einer 5:1 Übersetzung ein Kurbeln mit bis zu 50kg bedeuten würde, und das ganze am interessanten Großrad und Ritzel jeweils nochmal mit Hebellängen Kurbel-Großradzahn bzw. Rotor-Ritzel von 1:4 bis 1:8 untersetzt, d.h. ein Flächendruck mit 200 bis 400kg auf ein Zahn wäre beim extremen Würgen möglich. Das sind schon einige hundert kg auf ein weniges an Quadratmillimetern, und das auch noch stehend bzw. ruckartig.
Die Fließgrenzen zum Kriechen Phase 3 für Zinklegierungen werden jedenfalls nach einer ersten Überschlagsrechnung locker erreicht. Ich muss da aber mal mm-genau ausmessen, dann kann man das leicht nachrechnen.

Ich empfehle dem geneigten Leser mal dieses, von Leuten die es wirklich wissen müssen:
http://www.dynacast.com/pdfcontent/de.znalloy.pdf

Auszug aus de.znalloy.pdf
Kriechverhalten von Zink 
Das Kriechen (d.h. lastbedingte Dehnung) ist definiert als die  unter einer bestimmten Last auftretende, zeitabhängige Dehnung. 
Generell wird zwischen drei deutlich getrennten Kriechstufen unterschieden: 
•  Primäres Kriechen - Kriechdehnung mit sich verringernder Geschwindigkeit 
•  Stationäres Kriechen – Kriechdehnung mit einer fast konstanten Mindestgeschwindigkeit 
•  Tertiäres Kriechen – Beschleunigte Kriechdehnung, die gewöhnlich zum Bruch führt.

Nachtrag:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascal_(Einheit)
1 MPa = 1 Million Pa = 1 N/mm² = 10 bar.
Auf der Erde hat somit eine Masse von 1 Kilogramm „das Gewicht“ 1 kp = 9,81 Newton, also etwa 10 Newton.

a. 15,1 MPa = 15,1 N/mm²
b. 20,7 MPa = 20,7 N/mm²


----------



## taxel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,

hat schon mal einer eine FC auf gehabt und nachgekuckt, was tatsächlich verbaut ist?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Der Link ist sehr interessant.
Dem der TP FC zugeneigten sicher eine Hilfe.

@Taxel

Nöö, das kann Khaane doch machen.

Ich hab mal Bilder am offenen Herzen vom JP Modell gesehen, aber von unserem EU Modell noch nix.


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> d.h. ein Flächendruck mit 200 bis 400kg auf ein Zahn wäre beim extremen Würgen möglich.



|rolleyesDu bringst es auf den Punkt Det. "extremes Würgen" bedeutet ggf. eine extrem unterdimensionierte Rolle gegenüber den Eigentlichem Einsatzweck.

Z.B. Heilbuttfischen in Norwegen mit ner 2500er Twinpower.

Sicherlich auch bei grösseren Modelle wird man hin und wieder "würgen" müssen was aber, und das kann ich dir versichern bei entsprechender Legierung und niedrig toleranter Fertigung auch bei einem Druckgussgetriebe kein Problem sein sollte.

Wir sehen das hier, bei Maschinen  mit gleichem Einsatzweck und Wattzahl.  Es gehen sowohl gegossene wie auch CNC hergestelle Räder gleicher Baugruppen z.B Kegel undTellerräder unter gleichen Bedingungen kaputt. 

Ich persönlich würde abwarten was die Zeit bringt bei Herstellern wie Shimano die Zinkdruckgruss nun in höherwertigen Rollen verbauen.

Es wird sich dann sicherlich auch schnell rumsprechen und die Rollen werden gemieden was den Hersteller dann veranlassen sollte die Herstellung zu überdenken.

Aber ich kann schon verstehen warum einige sich verschaukelt fühlen, aber obs begründet ist und die Qualität tatsächlich schlechter gegenüber CNC und Alu wird sich zeigen.

Ich habe schon andere Getriebe gesehn wo ebenfalls (|kopfkrat eigentlich in sehr vielen) Druckguss verbaut wird. 

Das Material und der Einsatzzweck machts.

Gruss


----------



## Michael-Neo (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ AngelDet 
wenn man mal vom energieerhaltungssatz ausgeht und es würden 100N am Schnurlaufröllchen anliegen (entspricht ja ungefähr der gewichtskraft von den 10kg) müsstest du an der Kurbel bei einer übersetzung von 5:1 ja die kraft von 500N aufbringen (angenommen radius des rotors und der kurbel sind gleich). das halt ich für ein wenig schwierig zu kurbeln und daher etwas hochgegriffen (weil 5 umdrehungen am rotor müssen ja der einen umdrehung an der kurbel entsprechen wenn man mal von reibungsverlusten absieht)


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nö, das stimmt schon so wie oben von Shimano beschrieben.
> Es ist in diesem Falle sehr pikant und fein, Shimano gegen Shamoni zu verwenden. :m
> 
> Gilt auch für Größere Rollen.
> ...


 


van Staal ????

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## HEWAZA (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wer hat denn schon mal beim Kurbeln die Zähne des Grossrades seine Stationärrolle abgeschert??? Da brech ich (doch eher die Kurbel) ab...


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Wer hat denn schon mal beim Kurbeln die Zähne des Grossrades seine Stationärrolle abgeschert??? Da brech ich (doch eher die Kurbel) ab...



 eben,  aber so hart wie es klingt, in einer Multirolle habe ich das schon gesehn, der Grund dafür war aber eine von Haus aus defekte Lagerschale und der versuch einen regelrecht verankerten 800gramm Pilker an 35er geflochtenen aus 80m tiefe zu befreien.

Wie gesagt, mit Gewalt krieg ich alles kaputt, aber mit der eigentlichen Aufgabe des Drills hat das nicht  mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die von Det skizzierten Kräfte bringt man niemals auf. Da bricht vorher die Kurbel ab.
Sie sind aber auch bei Weitem nicht nötig um ne Statio zu killen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Michael-Neo schrieb:


> @ AngelDet
> wenn man mal vom energieerhaltungssatz ausgeht und es würden 100N am Schnurlaufröllchen anliegen (entspricht ja ungefähr der gewichtskraft von den 10kg) müsstest du an der Kurbel bei einer übersetzung von 5:1 ja die kraft von 500N aufbringen (angenommen radius des rotors und der kurbel sind gleich). das halt ich für ein wenig schwierig zu kurbeln und daher etwas hochgegriffen (weil 5 umdrehungen am rotor müssen ja der einen umdrehung an der kurbel entsprechen wenn man mal von reibungsverlusten absieht)


Energie bezieht sich auf Dynamik, nicht die statischen Hebelverhältnisse.

Wie sagte Archimedes so schön: Man gebe mit den richtigen Lagerbock, und ich (er mit seiner Körperkraft!!) hebt die Masse der Welt aus den Angeln. Was nur etwas großspurig etwas über die Möglichkeiten der Hebelgesetze zeigen sollte.

Und so auch mit unserer Stationärrolle: es geht um die Betrachtung max. auftretetender Kräfte, durch Hebel und Übersetzung, auf die vorhandenen Zahnradzähne. Denn diese müssen das letztlich an einem Druckpunkt übertragen und dort kommt es zu dem materialzerfließenden Druck von ab 150 bis 200bar p. mm^2 , der eben Zink in die Selbstzerstörung treibt.

Wer meint, dass er das nicht kurbeln kann: Mit meiner großen BlueArc 7500 kann ich das locker kurbeln - und die bleibt heile! 
Man darf jan nicht unterschätzen, dass man zwar 2 Drehtotpunkte hat, je nachdem wie man persönlich kurbelt, aber gerade auf dem Streckweg von der Rute weg kann man schon ganz schön drücken, der eine min. 20kg Gegenkraftäquivalent aufbringen, der andere noch mehr. 
Wenn man mit einem einzelnen Finger max. auf die Tischplatte drückt, hat man ca. 2kg max.
Bei einer 4000er Größe vlt. ein bischen hoch gegriffen, aber es reicht eben genau eine einmalige maximale Druckkraft, und interessant ist alles, was diesen Kriechpunkt erreichen kann.

Wie schon angedeutet: Gerne selber #h genauer messen und rechnen, eine Überschlagsrechnung ist halt nur ein erster Ansatz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> van Staal ????


Hast Du mehr Infos oder noch Bilder?
Die vom Innenleben der VS/VSB sind nämlich seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr auf der Webseite zugänglich, und ein wassergedichtetes Gehäuse alleine ist nur ein Teil.
Haben die nachgebessert, damals (wo ich noch Bilder von gebunkert habe ) hat sich das etwas anders dargestellt. 
Die einfache Dampflokverlegung ohne jedes Verlegegetriebe der VanStaal ist jedenfalls in ihrer uralten Art wieder ganz lustig, man sieht aber kaum Wickelkonturbilder, als Spinnrolle zum Werfen wird sie ja auch nicht gerade beworben bzw. kann das so auch nicht sein, aber Boot und Plumps halt.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mit sonem Power Handle wie Penn das hat, müsste das gehen.


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und so auch mit unserer Stationärrolle: es geht um die Betrachtung max. auftretetender Kräfte, durch Hebel und Übersetzung, auf die vorhandenen Zahnradzähne. Denn diese müssen das letztlich an einem Druckpunkt übertragen und dort kommt es zu dem materialzerfließenden Druck von ab 150 bis 200bar p. mm^2 , der eben Zink in die Selbstzerstörung treibt.



|kopfkrat Bezogen auf was?  Auf mutwillige zerstörerische Kräfte?
Da geht auch das beste Alu hops. Nicht vergessen wir reden über normalen Umgang mit der Rolle die sicher auch manchmal normale stärkere Gangart verträgt bei entsprechender Qualitätsfertigung und Konstruktion bei egal welchem Material (ob Alu oder Guss)

So weit liegt das alles nicht entfernt das man eine pauschale Aussage machen kann wie.



> der eben Zink in die Selbstzerstörung treibt.



Denn wenn diese Kräfte herschen, ist es auch bei CNC gefertigen Alurädern nicht mehr weit. Beispiele habe ich aus meiner Erfahrung genannt.

Denn wenn es so ist wie du sagts (so drastisch) würde diese Legierung (den von reinem Zink spricht niemand) nirgends eingesetzt werden. Die Tatsache das dem nicht so ist zeigt das es funktioniert.

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wo werden denn sonst Zinklegierungen in *Getriebezahnrädern* eingesetzt?

Ich habe etliche Druckgussauftragfertiger durchgeschnüstert, aber Zinkdruckguss kommt immer in statischen Applikationen bis hin zum Formteile- und Gehäusebau vor.


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Wo werden denn sonst Zinklegierungen in *Getriebezahnrädern* eingesetzt?





> Ich habe schon andere Getriebe gesehn wo ebenfalls (|kopfkrat eigentlich in sehr vielen) Druckguss verbaut wird.





> Beispiele habe ich aus meiner Erfahrung genannt.


Ich muss dazu sagen bevor es falsch verstanden wird, die Beispiele beziehen sich sicher nicht auf Zinkdruckgusszahnräder in hochbeanspruchten Maschinen, aber es handelt sich teils oft um Gusszahnräder.

Bei Bosch war vorhin in der Technik niemand mehr erreichbar weils mich selber interessiert und ich mir ein paar Datenblätter zukommen lassen wollte.

Nein da geb ich dir recht die Frage kann ich aus dem Stand heraus nicht beantworten wo *Zink*druckguss sonnst verwendet wird und will die Entscheidung von Shimano Zink zu verwenden nicht schönreden,darum sag ich ja man solle ab warten wie sich das ganze entwickelt. 



Det mal was anderes, hast du eine CNC Fräse bzw. nurFräse und kannst Alu bis 20-30mm fräsen? Ich baue mir grade ne CNC Fräse und bräuchte noch wen der das eine oder andere Teil herstellen kann.

(man kann dich per pn nicht erreichen)

gruss


----------



## Khaane (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wo werden denn sonst Zinklegierungen in *Getriebezahnrädern* eingesetzt?



Sicherlich bei den neuesten Kogha-Rollen für 5,99 € / Stück 

Wer schon einmal von einer Kaimauer auf Makrelen gefischt hat, der wird sich über ein robustes Alu/Messing-Excentergetriebe freuen - Da möchte ich mal eine 3000er/4000er TP-FC erleben, wenn sie die knapp 3,5 kg hochwuchten darf.

Beim "normalen" Fischen am Forellensee oder See wird das Zinkgetriebe ohne größere Probleme die Garantiezeit überleben.

Aber wer schon einmal das Großrad einer Infinity Q gesehen hat, der weiss, dass eine solch hohe Präzision mit einer schrottigen Zinklegierung unmöglich herzustellen ist.

Zumal ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen kann, dass sich eine Zinklegierung sich vernünftig nachbearbeiten lässt. (Fräsen, Zerspanen etc.)

PS: Die Van Staal ist tatsächlich in Öl gelagert, da gab es mal ein lustiges Problem mit der "Quantum Hot Sauce", wo einige das in die Rollen gefüllt haben und die Rollen dann angefangen haben zu "bluten".


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wer schon einmal von einer Kaimauer auf Makrelen gefischt hat, der wird sich über ein robustes Alu/Messing-Excentergetriebe freuen - Da möchte ich mal eine 3000er/4000er TP-FC erleben, wenn sie die knapp 3,5 kg hochwuchten darf.



 Das sind dann aber die "Waidgerechteren" Rollen die den Fisch dann schnell wieder dem Wasser zuführen da der Angler sie nicht vorschriftsmässig gekeschert hat.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Martin
Da bin ich nicht so ganz Deiner Meinung, möchte aber darüber auch nicht streiten.

Meiner Meinung ist das grundsätzlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, auch bei sachgemässer Bedienung bis son Rollengetriebe durch ist.

Also Betriebsstunden abhängig und da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Khaane (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber die "Waidgerechteren" Rollen die den Fisch dann schnell wieder dem Wasser zuführen da der Angler sie nicht vorschriftsmässig gekeschert hat.



You made my day :m

Stell mir gerade vor, wie jmd. die Makrelen versucht zu keschern - Die Montage zu entknoten, sollte man in die Fischereiprüfung einbinden.|supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Also mir is' das alles zu theoretisch 

Was wäre wenn... könnte sein... vielleicht...


Ich geh' lieber angeln und fang nix, dann geht die Rolle auch nicht kaputt


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Um ein Getriebe zu schrotten bedarf es schon roher Gewalt - wozu gibt es eigentlich Rollenbremsen, die ab einer Maximalkraft immer die Schnur frei geben??
> 
> Wer normal fischt, braucht um einen Getriebeschaden egal mit welchem Material, keine Angst zu haben!
> 
> Martin


 
Nicht gaaanz richtig - die Getriebe werden hochbeansprucht und halten wohl nur in den seltensten Fällen ein Leben lang. Anderseits hab ich selber noch son Ding, welches der Opa erworben hat... hält und hält.

Hast natürlich völlig recht, Martin, bei vernünftiger, sachgemäßer und waidgerechter Handhabung sollte man da lange Zeit Freude dran haben.

Bevor die "Geflochtenen" so wie heut erhältlich waren, gabs das Problem eh nicht: Niemand wollte einen Abriss riskieren - da wurde noch wirkliche Feinfühligkeit ausgelebt#h

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hmm... wollte keine Diskussion über Zinkgetriebe lostreten. Nun sind es schon 2 Seiten ohne eine konkrete Empfehlung.

Eigentlich geht es um eine Rollenempfehlung für eine Mefo-Flitsche (Fenwick Iron Feather II). Die Rolle darf bis zu 200 € kosten.

Hoffe das ich ein paar brauchbare Empfehlungen bekomme. 

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Hmm... wollte keine Diskussion über Zinkgetriebe lostreten. Nun sind es schon 2 Seiten ohne eine konkrete Empfehlung.


 
Tja, das ist ja das Schöne im Anglerboard - mit allem Drum und Dran|rolleyes. Hilft Dir jetzt auch nicht wirklich weiter...

Wenn ich Dir ne Rolle mit Zinkgetriebe empfehlen könnte würd ich das tun, kann ich aber nicht#t.

Mach doch die Sache eher an Deinem angepeilten Preis von 200 € fest, meiner Meinung nach ist das Material in diesen Preisklassen eher zweitrangig - die Rolle steht und fällt mit der (sauberen) Verarbeitung.


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Hmm... wollte keine Diskussion über Zinkgetriebe lostreten. Nun sind es schon 2 Seiten ohne eine konkrete Empfehlung.
> 
> Eigentlich geht es um eine Rollenempfehlung für eine Mefo-Flitsche






Hab leider auch keine konkrete Empfehlung für dich, aber bedenke das der Themenersteller die Diskussion um Zinkgetriebe begonnen hat und sich die Leute daher in erster Linie darüber unterhalten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Hmm... wollte keine Diskussion über Zinkgetriebe lostreten. Nun sind es schon 2 Seiten ohne eine konkrete Empfehlung.
> 
> Eigentlich geht es um eine Rollenempfehlung für eine Mefo-Flitsche (Fenwick Iron Feather II). Die Rolle darf bis zu 200 € kosten.
> 
> ...



Fische selbst eine Technium 4000FB, eine 3000SFB und ne alte Stradic, versehen alle zuverlässig ihren Dienst.

Die Technium 4000FA hatte ich 2 Jahre in intensivem Gebrauch und ebenfalls nie Probleme, habe sie nur vertickt weil ich mal wieder was neues haben wollte


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Hab leider auch keine konkrete Empfehlung für dich, aber bedenke das der Themenersteller die Diskussion um Zinkgetriebe begonnen hat und sich die Leute daher in erster Linie darüber unterhalten.



Gerade weil es um Zinkgetriebe geht, habe ich die Frage hier gestellt. Da ich eine Empfehung für eine Rolle *ohne* Zinkgetriebe haben möchte.

@Steffen23769
An die Technium 4000FB habe ich auch schon gedacht. Da ich denke, dass es ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist.

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Du kannst auch schauen, ob Du irgendwo noch eine 4000FA bekommst, sollte für unter 100 Tacken zu haben sein.

Bei der Iro Feather II sollte auf Jeden Fall ne 4000er dran, sonst wird die Kombo kopflastig... 

Oder Ausgleichsgewicht ins Rutenende, macht die Sache zwar schwerer aber Leichtigkeit ist nicht alles, gut Ausgewogen dürfens auch mal 50 Gramm mehr sein, Kopflastig ist nur richtig Sch...

also egal welche Rolle Du Dir zulegst, immer auf die Ausgewogenheit schauen. #h


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Martin

Ich bin da auch gar nicht so skeptisch wegen des neuen Materials.


----------



## Khaane (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Hmm... wollte keine Diskussion über Zinkgetriebe lostreten. Nun sind es schon 2 Seiten ohne eine konkrete Empfehlung.
> 
> Eigentlich geht es um eine Rollenempfehlung für eine Mefo-Flitsche (Fenwick Iron Feather II). Die Rolle darf bis zu 200 € kosten.
> 
> ...




Wie schaut es mit der Daiwa Infinity Q aus? Kostet knapp 200 € und ist eine geniale Rolle, absolut perfekter Lauf, super Bremse und top Weitwurfspule.

Du musst nur aufpassen, dass die Rolle nicht unter Wasser kommt - Denn die Flutluken ziehen Sand magisch an  

Alternativ wäre die Shimano Aspire ebenfalls eine Überlegung wert.

PS: Wenn es billig und gut sein soll < 100 €, dann würde ich die Cardinal 704lx oder die Blue Arc 7400 wählen.


----------



## MrFloppy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

ne stradic  oder twinpower 4000fb ist auch ne feine rolle. und die getriebe sind aus stahl, da erübrigt sich das ganze philosophieren über zink. ausserdem gibts die für weit unter 200€, evtl. sogar unter 150.

ne infinity q 3000 wäre auch noch was ganz nettes. die gabs ne zeit lang mal für 249,- aber momentan ist dafür wohl nix zu bekommen ... das günstigste, was ich gefunden hab, ist 269.


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit der Daiwa Infinity Q aus? Kostet knapp 200 € und ist eine geniale Rolle, absolut perfekter Lauf, super Bremse und top Weitwurfspule.



Hast du dich verschrieben und meinst du knapp unter 300 €? Ansonsten verrate uns, wo man die Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 für 200 € bekommt.

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## Bioharry (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

das Stradic Getriebe ist aus Zink ;-) seit dem neuen Modell


----------



## Wollebre (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Sehr interessant - Gerade die neuen Modelle haben das Zinkgetriebe.
> 
> Stella: HD Gear
> Aspire: Dur-Alu
> ...



===========

MAL DIE ZUGFESTIGKEIT, BRUCHDEHNUNG UND BRINELLHÄRTE (HB) VON DURALUMINIUM UND STAHL ANSCHAUEN.  DIE HB VON ZINK LIEGT BEI 35; ABER LEGIERT MIT ALU, KUPFER, SILIZIUM ETC. KOMMT MAN DANN AUCH SCHNELL AUF EINE HB VON CA. 110; DIE GRAUBLAUE FARBE DER ZINKGUß ZAHNRÄDER IST DIE SOGENANNTE PATINA, EIN WASSERUNDURCHLÄSSIG (KÜNSTLICH) ERZEUGTER ROST DER DIE ZINKLEGIERUNG SCHÜTZT. OHNE DIESE LÄUFT ZINK BEI FEUCHTER LUFT WEIß AN (ZINKHYDROXIDKARBONAT) UND ZERLEGT SICH SELBST MIT DER ZEIT. ALL DAS LÄßT SICH MIT ETWAS ZEIT UND MÜHE BEI GOOGLE NACHLESEN.

DENKE AUSSCHLAGGEBEND SIND DIE FERTIGUNGSVERFAHREN, MATERIALEINKAUF USW. VON DER HÄRTE GIBT ES KEINE GRAVIERENDEN UNTERSCHIEDE UND UNTER ANGELBEDINGUNGEN HABE ICH IN DEN LETZTEN 44 JAHREN NOCH KEINE ZAHNRÄDER PLATT GENUDELT, AUCH NICHT BEIM PILKEN UND JIGGEN. ABER VIELLEICHT HABEN WIR HIER JA JEMANDEN AUS DER BRANCHE, DER DIESE LEGIERUNGEN GENAUER UND VERSTÄNDLICHER ERKLÄREN KANN (BIN LEIDER NUR SCHREIBTISCH ATTENTÄTER#c)



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duraluminium


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Det mal was anderes, hast du eine CNC Fräse bzw. nurFräse und kannst Alu bis 20-30mm fräsen? Ich baue mir grade ne CNC Fräse und bräuchte noch wen der das eine oder andere Teil herstellen kann.
> 
> (man kann dich per pn nicht erreichen)


Aber per mail und da ist der Puffer quasi unendlich groß. 

Ich habe sowas leider nicht, nur eine recht einfache Oberfräse eingerichtet für Holzverarbeitung. Das hört sich interessant an, sowas hätte ich auch gerne.
Hier in der Nähe kenne ich z.B. eine junge Firma, die in dem Feld kräftig innovativ tätig ist, sowas gibt es zu hauf.


----------



## TRANSformator (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich bin kein Mefo-Fischer und kann leider keine Rollenerfahrungen im Salzwasser vorweisen, sauge aber alles auf, was ich hier im Board so lese. Deswegen möchte ich trotzdem meine bescheidene Meinung mitteilen:

Ich würde mir eine Rolle holen, die leistungsmäßig gut ist und preislich auch rentabel ist. Zum Preis hat wohl jeder eine unterschiedliche Meinung, je nachdem, wie das finanzielle Befinden so ausschaut, allerdings muss man beachten, dass eine Rolle im Salzwasser schneller am Ende ist als im Süßwasser. Je nach Betriebshäufigkeit kann der Rollentod dann bei häufiger Nutzung schon nach einem Jahr oder bei geringerer Nutzung eben später eintreten. Wenn ich jetzt jedes Jahr oder auch jede 2 Jahre ne 200 € Rolle schrotte, würde ich mir das gut überlegen.

Leistungsmäßig tut es sicherlich auch ne Red Arc oder Blue Arc. Die Blue Arc 7000 und 8000 verfügen nicht über den Wormshaft, daher sollten die Getriebe noch belastbarer sein als bei der Red Arc. Der Preis dieser Rollen ist auch interessant, für 200 € kannste dir davon fast 3 Stück kaufen. Mit 3 Stück solltest du auch eine längere Laufzeit als mit jeder 200 € Rolle hinbekommen
Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit der Wartung von Shimanos bei Einsatz im Salzwasser aussieht, aber die Arcs würde ich idealerweise vor der ersten Nutzung vernünftig fetten.

Vll sagt ja mal jemand was dazu, der Erfahrung mit den Arcs im Salzwasser hat.

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Nun sind es schon 2 Seiten ohne eine konkrete Empfehlung.
> Eigentlich geht es um eine Rollenempfehlung für eine Mefo-Flitsche (Fenwick Iron Feather II). Die Rolle darf bis zu 200 € kosten.


Wurde doch hier gesagt, was gewünscht war: Mit einer Aspire FA macht man alles richtig und geht kein Risiko ein, einzig bei dem Preis muss man ein bischen schauen, und wohl auch nen 50er drauflegen. Aber wer ne gute Rolle von Shimano haben will, kommt daran nicht vorbei.



Tisie schrieb:


> ich fand die TP FC vom Laufverhalten ganz gut, habe mich dann aber aufgrund von fehlenden Langzeiterfahrungen bez. des neuen Zinkgetriebes für die Aspire entschieden und dafür nur geringfügig mehr bezahlt wie für die TP FC.



Die andere Lösung Technium wurde auch genannt, und die ist sehr häufig an der Ostsee gelistet.

Wer dann noch nicht zufrieden ist, weniger Geld ausgeben will und ein bischen handwerkliches Geschick und Zeit hat, der macht sich sozusagen eine Aspire FA selbst, mit der Zauber oder RedArc, die fast wie ein Zwilling zur Aspire FA wirkt. Oder den noch robusteren Excenter-BlueArcs/Applause.
Für's Salzwasser sollte die Rolle aber komplett neu durchgeschmiert werden, und auch das Schnurlaufröllchen gut mit Schmiere eingepackt werden. Das wäre die Selfmade-Lösung, die wiederum nicht jedem liegt.


----------



## Michael-Neo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@angeldet
ob statisch oder dynamisch ist egal, die statischen belastungen kommen ja aus den dynamischen vorgängen in der rolle zustande. (bei einem DFS der verschieden bauteile wären es ja wechsel (kappa=-1) bzw. schwelfestigkeit (kappa=0)), sprich aus der dynamik ermittel ich ja die statisch maximal auftretenden belastungen.

außerdem gibt es doch diese tollen wöhlerlinien, sprich auch wenn ich bei "normalen" belastungen die rolle oft genug im betrieb habe kommt es irgendwann zur zerstörung des materials


----------



## Tisie (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Eine Aspire wäre bis die einige Empfehlung. Wo bekomme ich die günstig. Kaki hatte sie ja vor kurzem im Angebot.


ich habe meine Aspire bei Moritz in KaKi zurücklegen lassen und ein Freund hat sie mir mitgebracht (234,99€). Das war auch die letzte 2500er Aspire, aber 1000er und 4000er waren wohl noch einige da. Ansonsten mal bei Ebay schauen, da werden immer wieder Aspires für ~250€ angeboten (neu vom Händler).



Ollek schrieb:


> ...dann liegt eindeutig ein Konstruktions bzw. Materialfehler vor und das darf nicht passieren.
> Das sagt aber keinesfalls alles über Zinkdruckgussgetriebe allgemein in Angelrollen aus da jeder Hersteller dort sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.


Die Exage FA hat kein Zink-Getriebe. Trotzdem bin ich enttäuscht :g ... die Daiwa Caldia X zeigte übrigens ein ähnliches Verhalten und lief umso schwerer, je fester man die Kurbel schraubte.



MrFloppy schrieb:


> ne stradic  oder twinpower 4000fb ist auch ne feine rolle. und die getriebe sind aus stahl


Aha |kopfkrat ... woher hast Du die Info mit dem Stahlgetriebe?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Aha |kopfkrat ... woher hast Du die Info mit dem Stahlgetriebe?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



daher:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Stradic-1000-FB_p741_x2.htm

und die tp *fb* hat bekanntermaßen auch eines ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Stradic laut Shimano-HP:

Signifikante Verbesserungen sind das Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink,

Die FC ist ja eh klar:

Der Nachfolger der legendären Twin Power FB profitiert von einem Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink,

Oder man muss schaun ob man noch die alten Modelle bekommt... Die neue Stradic hat auf jeden Fall die Zinklegierung...


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

die frage ist ja, ob shimano vom zink-getriebe *profit*iert, oder der kunde 

ich werd meine fcs nicht schonen, da die garantie ja material- und herstellungsfehler abdeckt - zumindest 2 jahre. sollten sie also am bodden oder nem anderen urlaub (mal sehen ob's island/norge/florida/down under wird) den geist aufgeben, dann bekomm ich 2 neue


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

hab grad im blinker gelesen, dass die neu etp fc so gelobt wird. vielleicht kann die zeitschrift ja erläutern, was die tollen verbesserungen des zinkgetriebes sind ... wär schon erbärmlich, wenn die nur den werbeflyer abgeschrieben hätten, quasi ein abo-kündigungsgrund.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> ... wär schon erbärmlich, wenn die nur den werbeflyer abgeschrieben hätten, quasi ein abo-kündigungsgrund.



Inzwischen lobhudeln die doch echt jeden Rotz, egal wie schlecht ein Produkt istz wird es als toll dargestellt...

Deswegen habe ich das Abo garnicht erst, und wenn ich doch mal eine Zeitschrift kaufe bin ich eigentlich immer enttäuscht...


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mal ein kurzer Einwand. Die Zeitschriften leben von den Anzeigenkunden. Die können garnicht anders als lobhudeln, denn wenn ihnen die Anzeigenkunden aussteigen bzw. sich eine andere "Werbefläche" suchen, dann können die Zeitschriften das nicht kompensieren. Übrigens gilt das genauso für Reiseberichte. Es ist ja schon witzig, wenn man Reise berichte liest in denen in einer Woche eine überschaubare Anzahl von Fischen gefangen wurde und immer noch Fantastico gebrüllt wird. Ich kaufe kaum noch Zeitschriften, denn für Werbung muß ich kein Geld ausgeben und es gibt ja das AB.

Zur TP FC: Man muß sich darüber klar sein, dass die Probleme mit der FB für Shimano ein Marketingfiasko waren und sind. Nicht umsonst wird von Shimano darauf hingewiesen, dass es bei der FC gegenüber der FB bauliche Veränderungen gibt. Ich kann mir - möglicherweise ist das naiv - nicht vorstellen, dass Shimano das Risiko eingeht, das sich ein solches Fiasko wiederholt.

Was das "Zink"getriebe angeht, würde ich empfehlen, den Ball insgesamt mal einfach ein bißchen flacher zu spielen. Bisher habe ich von keinem einzigen Getriebeschaden gehört und wenn man hier einige Postings liest, muss einen das fast wundern. Die "Zink"legierung wird kaum einfach so zerbröseln. Ein zweites Mal erhebliche Probleme mit der Materialqualität der Twinpower zu haben, das kann sich Shimano kaum leisten, denn das wäre der Marketing-Gau.

Andererseits muß man sich verdeutlichen, dass die Stellung der Twinpower in der Produktreihe der Rollen eine andere geworden ist. Kam die Twinpower früher direkt nach der Stella, so liegt sie heute in der Qualität hinter mindestens drei anderen Modellen, der Aspire - die für mich die eigentliche TP ist - der Fireblood und der Stella. Betrachtet man dann die aggressive Marketingpolitik der beiden großen japanischen Rollenhersteller, was hochwertige Rollen angeht - Daiwa verkauft annähernd baugleiche Rollen mit nur kleinen Veränderungen zu völlig unterschiedlichen Preisen, dann könnte man glauben, dass Shimano einfach das Gleiche macht, aber dabei an bewährten Typennamen festhält.

Inwieweit sowas klug ist, das kann nur die Bilanzierungsabteilung feststellen.


Insofern, ... laßt die Sau doch wenigsten zwei - drei Runden durchs Dorf rennen, bevor ihr sie schlachtet.


----------



## Ollek (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wo werden denn sonst Zinklegierungen in *Getriebezahnrädern* eingesetzt?
> 
> Ich habe etliche Druckgussauftragfertiger durchgeschnüstert, aber Zinkdruckguss kommt immer in statischen Applikationen bis hin zum Formteile- und Gehäusebau vor.



@ Det

Bin grade beim Teilestöbern für meine Fräse über diese Seite gestolpert.

Und einige Räder dort sind nichtmal sehr klein in den Abmessungen.

Aber wie ebenfalls dort steht:



> Aufgrund der Werkstoffeigenschaft sind diese Räder nur bedingt für Dauerbetrieb geeignet.


Wie gesagt, ne Verbesserung ist es auf keinen Fall, und langsam löse ich mich auch von dem Gedanken es mit Alu und Fräsezahnräder auf eine Qualitätstufe zu stellen. :q

Gruss

PS: dieses PDF ist ebenfalls sehr interessant da es Zahnräder verschiedenster Werkstoffe vergleicht.


----------



## singer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Es muss nicht immer das Getriebe in 1000 Teile gesprengt werden, gerade der sehr leichte Shimano-lauf leidet wenn sich die Messingzähne wenn auch nur leicht in das Zink reindrückt.


----------



## knaacki2000 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin,

also die JP Modelle der Twin Power haben kein Zinkgetriebe.
Siehe hier Zitat Shimano Japan Website zur Twin Power FC:
"An extra super duralumin cold forging master gear" 

Hier haben die Europäer wohl mal wieder nur die 2.Klasse der TP bekommen.

Immer wieder ist es so, dass die Japan Modelle deutlich besser ausgestattet sind - und da die Japaner sehr penibel sind, wird es wohl seinen Grund haben mit dem Duraluminium Getriebe.....


----------



## mr.pepse (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was hat denn die TP fb für ein Antriebsrad?


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also die JP Modelle der Twin Power haben kein Zinkgetriebe.
> Siehe hier Zitat Shimano Japan Website zur Twin Power FC:
> ...



Die '08 TwinPower unterscheidet sich nicht nur von Getriebe zur TwinPower FC.
Bei der '08er ist es das gleiche wie hier bei der Stella FD, bei der FC ist es gerade mal ein "Zahnrad" mit einem Plastikgleitlager. 

Ich würde mal sagen die jap. '08 TwinPower ist eine Stella mit weniger Lagern und die TwinPower FC ist eine Technium mit Zinklegierung und mehr Lagern.




mr.pepse schrieb:


> Was hat denn die TP fb für ein Antriebsrad?




Laut Händler ist in der TwinPower FB das gleiche Getriebe drin, was in der Stella FA verbaut wurde.


----------



## Tisie (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,



MrFloppy schrieb:


> daher:
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Stradic-1000-FB_p741_x2.htm


kaltgeschmiedet ja, aber Stahl? Das lese ich da zum ersten Mal und habe auch noch nie gehört/gelesen/gesehen, daß Shimano Stahlgetriebe verbaut. Ich halte das für einen Druckfehler ... für das Hauptantriebsrad wird bei Shimano so weit ich weiß nur Aluminium und neuerdings diese Zinklegierung verwendet.



MrFloppy schrieb:


> und die tp *fb* hat bekanntermaßen auch eines ...


Bekanntermaßen |kopfkrat



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Laut Händler ist in der TwinPower FB das gleiche Getriebe drin, was in der Stella FA verbaut wurde.


Mir hat auch mal ein Händler gesagt, daß die Biomaster FA das gleiche Getriebe wie die TP FB haben soll und die lief spürbar rauher als die TP FB meines Kumpels. Ich bin mit den Angaben zu den technischen Details der Shimano-Rollen vorsichtig geworden, teilweise widerspricht sich Shimano da sogar selbst. Ich habe im HESRD-Thread schonmal was dazu geschrieben: *klick*

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## MrFloppy (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> kaltgeschmiedet ja, aber Stahl? Das lese ich da zum ersten Mal und habe auch noch nie gehört/gelesen/gesehen, daß Shimano Stahlgetriebe verbaut. Ich halte das für einen Druckfehler ... für das Hauptantriebsrad wird bei Shimano so weit ich weiß nur Aluminium und neuerdings diese Zinklegierung verwendet.
> ...



das die stradic ein stahlgetriebe haben soll, habe ich auf der seite auch zum 1. mal gelesen.

im gegensatz dazu hab ich schon öfter gelesen, dass die tp fb ein stahlhetriebe hat. wird auch so beworben. beispiel: http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?rollen_shimano_twinpower.htm

dann hoffe ich ja mal stark, dass meine neu besteöllten tp fc auch made in japan sind (japanmodelle), und nicht made in malaysia.

wenn sie beim "testfischen" u.a bodden und mindestens 1 x einsatz in den tropen nicht das aushalten, was ich mir erhoffe, dann kann shimano die nach dem einsenden aus reparaturgründen gleich behalten und mir infinitys der konkurrenz schicken.

also warten wirs mal ab ...


----------



## drehteufel (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich ja mal stark, dass meine neu besteöllten tp fc auch made in japan sind (japanmodelle), und nicht made in malaysia.



Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht den großen Unterschied machen: Die Japan-Twinpower ist eine ganz andere Rolle als die Twinpower FC, die kann man hier in D im Geschäft nicht kaufen.
Ob die FC nun in Japan oder in Malaysia hergestellt wurde, ist meines Erachtens egal, dieselben Komponenten sind so oder so verbaut.


----------



## Khaane (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die Twinpower FB Rollen haben kein Stahlgetriebe, das einzige was aus Edelstahl ist, wird wohl die Wormshaftführung sein 

Das Wormshaftritzel ist übrigens aus Plastik - Soviel zu Shimano:q

Wäre das Antriebsrad aus Stahl, so gebe es wahrscheinlich Probleme mit dem Hauptritzel aus Messing, bzw. das müsste man dann ebenfalls aus Stahl fertigen und dann würde die Rolle gewichtistechnisch sogar die Taurus übertreffen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Na hier ist ja wieder eine "Expertenrunde" zugange |uhoh:

Was Langzeiterfahrungen mit diesem ominösen Zinkgetriebe betrifft, vielleicht sollten die Herren Wissenschafter hier im Thread mal die Seido-Besitzer fragen... Diese hat dieses Getriebe schon seit 1 Jahr verbaut...

Mir sind keine Fälle von "Seido-Zerbröselung" bekannt.


Weiterhin viel Spaß beim "Theoretisieren", zum angeln is' es ja auch viel zu kalt  #h


----------



## Ollek (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Was Langzeiterfahrungen mit diesem ominösen Zinkgetriebe betrifft, vielleicht sollten die Herren Wissenschafter hier im



Moin Steffen

Ich denke auch mittlerweile viele kommen sich einfach verarscht vor obgleich sie einen "rolltechnischen Unterschied" gross nicht merken werden. Da sollte man den Markt und die Rollen beobachten bevor man sich ein echtes Urteil über die Qualität machen kann.

#cDie Frage lautet vielmehr was bekomm ich ich eigentlich noch für mein Geld?
Zumal die Rollen nicht günstiger wurden und wenn in Japan noch mit "High End Alu tralala" Ritzeln geworben wird wärend der europäische Markt mit in der Tat günstig und billigeren Zinkdruckgussteilen beliefert wird.

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte für die gleiche Knete würd ich auf jedenfall CNC Alu nehmen.

Gruss


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin Ollek #h

klar, so manch einer macht sich Gedanken was es für's Geld gibt und ich selbst würde auch das gefräste Getriebe nehmen.
Vorausgesetzt, es macht praktisch einen wirklichen Unterschied, nur da redet man ja gegen Windmühlen an, man liest nur "Zink is' sch..." 

Gibts dann aber hierzulande nicht, dafür ist der globale Markt ausgereift genug sich was in Japan zu bestellen...

Übrigens mit den Wissenschaftlern und Experten meine ich nicht jene, die sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen, sondern jene die einfach mal drauflos schreiben und nachplappern 
Davon hat's nämlich auch genug hier


----------



## Blueplay76 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> nur da redet man ja gegen Windmühlen an, man liest nur "Zink is' sch..."


Die meisten Post´s im Thread zeigen doch, dass die Leute eben nicht "hingehen" und schreiben Zink ist der total Sch...! Sondern die Story sachlich angehen.

Aber die Frage warum wir hier in EU-Land eine Zinklegierung bekommen und anderswo eben nicht, find ich durchaus berechtigt und interessant.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Jup Blueplay, die meißten schon... Is' vollkommen richtig.

Nur wie hat Uli das so schön geschrieben?

"Die Sau wenigstens zwei dreimal durchs Dorf treiben bevor man sie schlachtet..."

Das Ganze hier hat nichts mehr mit "Zinkgußgetrieb ok?" zu tun, wie gesagt, die Seido hat das Getriebe schon immer verbaut, ich kenne keine zerbröselte Seido.

Es geht nur noch darum, was man für sein Geld bekommt, denn halten wird das Getriebe... und solange keiner ein solches Getriebe offen vor sich liegen hat, welches dann wohlgemerkt schon ein paar Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel haben sollte, wird es alles nur graue Theorie bleiben.

Übrigens, teurer wird alles, vornehmlich Metalle, was Wunder, daß die Hersteller versuchen irgendwo zu sparen, wenn dan einer in irgendeiner Entwicklungsabteilung feststellt, daß ein solches Zinkgetriebe kaum schlechter ist als ein vormals verbautes teureres Getriebe, dann möchte ich mal eine Firma sehen, die daß dann nicht ausnutzt und als Verbesserung zu verkaufen versucht 

Mit den Japanern selbst kann man das natürlich nicht machen, den da steckt ne Menge "Fetischismus" drin bei denen.

Wem es nicht paßt, was die Shimano-Shimpansen da machen, für den gibts ne einfache Lösung: 

"Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter"

oder Im Land des Lächelns direkt einkaufen wen es unbedingt Shimano sein soll...


Vielleicht schadet es einer Firma wie Shimano nicht mal, wenn sie hierzulande mal richtig auf die Schnauze fallen, manchmal haben kleine Revolutionen schon Wunder bewirkt 

Also, mutige mit zuviel Kohle vortreten, Zinkgußgetriebrolle kaufen und gleich erstmal aufmachen 

Ich mach das nicht, ichgeh' lieber fischen  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hier gäbe es eine Seido für nen recht schmalen Taler, wollen wir zusammen legen, das Ding kaufen und Det zum sezieren schicken?


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Interessant ist nicht nut diese Sache. Interessant wäre das Schema mal von Shimano-EU zu sehen. 

Als Beispiel mal was anderes: Hier gibt es die Curado E wie in den USA, Laut Homepage hat die Curado E hier in Deutschland aber ein Lager weniger als in den USA, auf dem Gehäuse steht aber dieselbe Anzahl an Lagern wie beim US Modell. 
Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die auch selbst bei der Stella irgendwie rumpfuschen. 

Wie hier schonmal erwähnt, ist bei der TwinPower ja nicht nur das Getriebe anders. Die FC kommt der Technium nahe, die jap. '08 TwinPower kommt der Stella nahe. Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht. 

Shimano-EU ist für mich mehr oder minder gestorben, die schaffen es ja nichtmal ihre '09 Modelle auszuliefern.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Vielleicht schadet es einer Firma wie Shimano nicht mal, wenn sie hierzulande mal richtig auf die Schnauze fallen, manchmal haben kleine Revolutionen schon Wunder bewirkt



Das ist der Punkt. Ich hab irgendwo mal eine Statistik gesehen mit den "Geldern" von Shimano. Die machen wesentlich mehr Geld mit den Fahrradgedöns, weit abgeschlagen kommt dann das Angelzeugs. Da kommt dann wohl erst der japanische und US Markt und irgendwo auch die Europäer.


----------



## singer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das Ganze hier hat nichts mehr mit "Zinkgußgetrieb ok?" zu tun, wie gesagt, die Seido hat das Getriebe schon immer verbaut, ich kenne keine zerbröselte Seido.


Was heißt Seido zerbröselt? Wie ich schon oben schireb das Getriebe in 1000 Teile zersprengt?? Das wird nicht passieren. Aber der sehr leichte Shimano-lauf leidet wenn sich die Messingzähne wenn auch nur leicht in das Zink reindrücken. Und das kann einfach schneller passieren.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



singer schrieb:


> Und das kann einfach schneller passieren.



Und genau das weiß einfach keiner, weil keiner weiß was da nun wirklich aus Zink und anderen Metallen "zusammenlegiert" wurde...

Also bliebe nur kaufen, aufschrauben und analysieren (lassen) 


Alles graueste Theorie...


----------



## singer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mag sein für dich und alle anderen die an unabhängige Tests glauben. Ich für meinen Teil weiß meiner Meinung nach genug über Materialien/Werkstoffe um das hier so einschätzen zu können. Wenn die Legierung wirklich so gut wäre, würde das hier nicht Zink heißen. Garantiert.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich glaube an keinen Test den ich nicht selbst gemacht habe


----------



## Algon (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,

meine erste Angelrolle hatte noch ein Plaste Getriebe|supergri
Das war auch die Einzigste die es zerbröselt hat.
Das sind Entscheidungen die der Hersteller zu treffen und zu tragen hat.
Wie war das mit den Töchtern?

MfG Algon

PS: es gibt auch ZinkAluminium Legierungen. (ZnAL)


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Da ich sowieso gerade Bedarf habe, bestell ich jetzt einfach Eine.
Die kommt dann an meine am meisten genutzte Spinn-Combo, 
die wirklich oft zum Einsatz kommt und an der die TP 05 (Japanmodell) nach 3 Jahren ausgelutscht ist.
Wenn die neue TP das bis Weihnachten übersteht, funzt das Ding.
Ich denke nur mal dann interessiert das hier niemanden mehr.
Ich hatte auch über das Japan Modell nachgedacht, aber das passt im Moment einfach nicht. Mit ner Ersatzspule komm ich da fast auf den doppelten Preis wie hier, daran kann man auch schon Einiges über die Wertigkeit der Shimano EU-Produkte rauslesen.....


----------



## Khaane (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Pauly

Endlich mal einer der zur "Tat" schreitet:m

Wäre super, wenn du das Antriebsrad deiner JDM TP und der TP-FC vergleichen könntest, bzw. Vergleichsfotos in den Thread postest.

Mich interessiert vorallem, ob das neue Antriebsrad gefräst und oberflächenbehandelt ist (Infinity Q) oder wie bei den günstigeren Rollen einfach nur gegossen ohne weitere Nachbearbeitung ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich würd' nen Teufel tun und ne nagelneue Rolle auseinanderschrauben...

Garantie kann man sich dann an die Backe schmieren...


----------



## Pinn (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt. Ich hab irgendwo mal eine Statistik gesehen mit den "Geldern" von Shimano. Die machen wesentlich mehr Geld mit den Fahrradgedöns, weit abgeschlagen kommt dann das Angelzeugs. Da kommt dann wohl erst der japanische und US Markt und irgendwo auch die Europäer.



Auch die kleineren Geschäftsbereiche müssen sich rechnen, halt mit kleineren Zahlen. Ganz so wenig wird das mit dem Angelzeugs wohl auch nicht sein.

Was eventuell hierzulande wenig geht, sind qualitativ hochwertige Rollen im oberen Preissegment, über die wir hier in diesem Thread reden.

Geiz ist geil und preiswerte Rollen werden gekauft wie Teufel. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Shimano seine Strategie für den deutschen Markt dahingehend optimiert hat. Malaysia produziert für uns und wo allgemein höhere Ansprüche gestellt werden, liefert man Made In Japan.

Ich denke da spielen genau wie bei uns Lohnkosten eine Rolle. Siehe Nokia.

Ein Urteil über die Qualität von teuren Angelrollen aus Malaysia kann ich noch nicht abgeben. Ich habe zwei 10000er Freilaufrollen in gelegentlichem Einsatz, mit denen ich bisher voll zufrieden bin. Aufgeschraubt habe ich die Teile mangels Grund bisher noch nicht. Deshalb kann ich auch nicht sagen, wie die Rollen von innen aussehen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Blueplay76 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

ich habe das Thema Zinkgetriebe mit meinem TD besprochen, grundsätzlich schenke ich dem Mann Glauben, jedenfalls hat er seit November / Dezember schon einige von den Rollen verkauft. Kein Kunde hat sich bisher beschwert, teilweise sind die TP FC von den Käufern sogar nachgeordert worden, so schlecht werden sie schon nicht sein. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das den großen Supergau gibt, aber trotzdem finde ich es eigentlich ein Unding das wir hier eine komplett andere Rolle angeboten bekommen. Ich frage mich wie die "Rechnung" von Shimano EU aussieht, da letztlich ein Markt für High End Tackle vorhanden ist, könnten Sie es ja auch über einen Generalimporteur anbieten (gegen Aufpreis natürlich, aber dafür mit Garantie) und so diejenigen bedienen die den Preis für die Japan TP, Stella etc. bezahlen wollen und können.


----------



## Khaane (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich würd' nen Teufel tun und ne nagelneue Rolle auseinanderschrauben...
> 
> Garantie kann man sich dann an die Backe schmieren...



Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Teil 30 € oder 300 € kostet.
Wenn man sauber arbeitet, sieht man der Rolle die Öffnung nicht an.

Deine Einstellung ist schon etwas seltsam, im Thread die geringe Fachkenntnis der Member anprangern und zur Aufklärung nichts beitragen wollen.|rolleyes

Hätte ich ne TP FC gekauft, wäre die schon lange aufgeschraubt und mit zahlreichen Detailfotos im Forum gelandet. 
Kein Wunder das es so wenig brauchbare Reviews im Forum gibt...


----------



## Algon (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> aber trotzdem finde ich es eigentlich ein Unding das wir hier eine komplett andere Rolle angeboten bekommen.


Das wird woanders auch so gemacht. Ein japanisches Auto das du hier kaufst wirst du so in Japan nicht finden. Das ist ein anderer Markt. 

MfG Algon


----------



## otti1 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Abend zusammen,
ich habe heute mal meine Rollen zerlegt und geschmiert, dabei hab ich mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Shimano Saros 2500 gemacht. Die Saros hat das Paladin Gear. Keine Ahnung was das für eine schwarze Beschichtung ist, ist aber ziemlich fest und sau glatt. Die Rolle wurde letztes Jahr intensiv gefischt und es gab keinerlei Abrieb. 
Wie man sieht hat die Rolle keine Kunststoffritzel. 
Ich hab mir seit Jahren schon keine Shimanorollen mehr in Deutschland gekauft, ist ja aber auch nicht verwunderlich wenn man vergleicht was man bei uns für 90€ (soviel hat sie in den USA gekostet) von Shimano bekommt.


----------



## singer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die meisten Sachen sind aber gleich und besonders die wichtigen, unterscheiden tut sich hier und da mal die Ausstattung. Bei den Rollen Beispiel TP ist nur der Name und das Design gleich. Farbe, Materialien, Qualität usw. sind anders.


----------



## Algon (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

TwinPower 1000FB


----------



## Algon (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



singer schrieb:


> Die meisten Sachen sind aber gleich und besonders die wichtigen, unterscheiden tut sich hier und da mal die Ausstattung. Bei den Rollen Beispiel TP ist nur der Name und das Design gleich. Farbe, Materialien, Qualität usw. sind anders.


 
da ist nicht nur die Ausstatung anders, die Autos sehen ganz anders aus und sind es auch.

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Otti

Danke für die super Bilder#6

Das Antriebsrad der Saros macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, ist ja fast so gut gearbeitet wie bei der Infinity. 

Die Rolle hat zudem nen Hybridgehäuse, ne Excenterverlegung und verfügt über 5 Kl sowie einer vollwertigen E-Spule.

Und das alles für knapp 90 €, ein absolutes Schnäppchen, ich glaube ich habe meine nächste Spinnrolle gefunden.

Ist günstiger und besser ausgestattet als die Technium.

Wie ist dein Eindruck von der Rolle bzgl. des Laufs, des Kurbelspiels, des Bügelumschlags etc.?

Hat die Rolle ne Steck- oder Schraubkurbel?


----------



## Algon (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> ich glaube ich habe meine nächste Spinnrolle gefunden.


und ich dachte du willst meine 1000FB für 250Euro haben:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> und ich dachte du willst meine 1000FB für 250Euro haben:q
> 
> MfG Algon



Hatte dir ja 240 € geboten, aber du wolltest nicht :m


----------



## otti1 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Khaane,
der Lauf ist klasse, Schnurverlegung ist auch top (8lb Power Pro). Die Kurbel wird direkt in das Ritzel eingeschraubt und somit keinerlei Spiel.
Ich habe noch eine RedArc in vergleichbarer Größe. Die ist nicht schlecht, kommt vom Lauf aber nicht an die Saros ran. Bügelumschlag ist gut, es gibt um den Roter herum eine Stelle da rastet der Bügel beim aufklappen nicht ein. Kommt wohl von der Umschlagshemmung und kann durch das Entfernen einer Plastikscheibe behoben werden (hab ich in nem US Forum gelesen). Mich störts aber nicht wirklich, da man die Stelle selten trifft und mit der Scheibe hört sich das umklappen viel leiser an. Die Rolle hat übrigens auch einen Schnurfangbügel aus einem Stück wie die TwinPower in D. 
Ich find die Rolle vom Preis-Leistungsverhätnis super. Kann sie dir nur empfehlen!


----------



## Khaane (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hört sich sehr gut an, ich glaube meine nächste Spinnrolle fürs leichte Fischen wird ne Shimano. 

Jetzt tendiere ich zwischen der US-Saros oder der US-Stradic, das Mehrgewicht der Saros stört mich nicht.

Weiss jmd. zufällig, wie sich die US-Stradic macht, die hat zudem nicht die gewöhnungsbedürftige Doppelkurbel der FB.

Hier ist ein Review zur US-Stradic und die macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=6227/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=0.html


----------



## otti1 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Khaane,
der Unterschied zwischen der Stradic und der Saros ist Wormshaft versus Excenter, sonst sind es fast die gleichen Rollen. Wormschaft (also Stradic) soll besser für Geflecht sein. Der Verkäufer im US-Shop hat mir allerdings gesagt ich soll die Saros nehmen da die etwas günstiger und stabiler bei extremer Belastung ist und alle seine Kunden die sie gekauft haben begeistert sind (auch mit Geflecht). Ich bin froh das ich auf ihn gehört habe. Die Stradic hatte ich auch in der Hand und ich konnte keinen wirklichen Unterschied im Lauf festellen, kann sein dass sie die Schnur noch besser verlegt.
Kannst ja mal in US Foren recherchieren, da wird viel über die Rollen diskutiert.


----------



## Khaane (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Danke damit ist die Entscheidung zugunsten der Saros gefallen 

Das Gewicht ist für die 3000er mit knapp 310gr. ebenfalls in Ordnung.

Wie ist der allgemeine Qualitätseindruck, macht die Rolle einen wertigen Eindruck?


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Khaane
Also ich kann natürlich den Deckel aufmachen und ein paar Fotos vom Innenleben machen, aber die Rolle in alle Einzelteile zerlegen kann ich nicht, weil ich danach den ganzen Kram zusammenfegen könnte.


----------



## Khaane (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Khaane
> Also ich kann natürlich den Deckel aufmachen und ein paar Fotos vom Innenleben machen, aber die Rolle in alle Einzelteile zerlegen kann ich nicht, weil ich danach den ganzen Kram zusammenfegen könnte.



Danke, das wäre völlig ausreichend. Ohne Seitendeckel hat man ja einen guten Einblick auf das Antriebsrad und dessen Verarbeitung.

Evtl. erwartet uns ja eine Überraschung in Form eines hochwertig beschichteten Zinkrades - Dann hätte die ewig lange Diskussion auch ein promptes Ende.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Teil 30 € oder 300 € kostet.
> Wenn man sauber arbeitet, sieht man der Rolle die Öffnung nicht an.


Aha... läßt ja tief blicken...



Khaane schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung ist schon etwas seltsam, im Thread die geringe Fachkenntnis der Member anprangern und zur Aufklärung nichts beitragen wollen.|rolleyes


Zwischen wollen und können liegt ein Unterschied mein Lieber Freund...
Da ich nix über das gescholtene Getriebe weiß, wie gesagt auch keine Rolle aufschrauben möchte und mich nicht an Mutmaßungen beteilige, schweige ich diesbezüglich lieber.
Es ist wohl eher nicht meine Einstellung die als seltsam angesehen wird, wenn doch, dann ist es eben so 



Khaane schrieb:


> Hätte ich ne TP FC gekauft, wäre die schon lange aufgeschraubt und mit zahlreichen Detailfotos im Forum gelandet.
> Kein Wunder das es so wenig brauchbare Reviews im Forum gibt...


Auch wenn wir meistens unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, würde ich es Dir sogar zutrauen die Rolle hinterher wieder zusammenzubekommen, 90% aller sich hier im AB Tips Holenden, können das nicht...

Von diese 90% lassen sich durch solche Aktionen 30% dazu verleiten es trotzdem zu tun...

Muß auch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Teil 30 € oder 300 € kostet.
> Wenn man sauber arbeitet, sieht man der Rolle die Öffnung nicht an.



Noch was dazu, Deinen Händler um die Ecke magst Du mit sauberem Arbeiten täuschen können, sollte die Rolle aber im "Garantiefall" eingeschickt werden müssen, wirst Du eine Überraschung erleben


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin Steffen!

Gut dass Du in die Richtung mal ein paar Tips gibtst.

Die modernen Shim. Rollen kann eben nicht jeder mal eben so schrauben und dann ist Ärger vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin Gerrit, Du weißt daß mache ich gerne#h

Esgeht soweit, daß Shimano Heckbremser (die ab Serie RA, OHNE Schraube am Bremsknopf) ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht zu öffnen sind, bzw. nachher nicht mehr zusammenzusetzen sind.
Die Spezialwerkzeuge bekommen nur die offiziellen Shimano Servicecenter, jeder andere Händler muß einschicken.

Schon mal ne Baitrunner mit Heckbremse aufgemacht? Viel Spaß dabei 
Die sind auch teilweise "falsch rum" zusammengebaut... sprich lenks Schraubel lösen und rechts fällt der Deckel ab... da wirst Du bekloppt 

Dann noch Baitrunnersystem PLUS Heckbremse, da sind so dermaßen viel Kleinteile drin, da müßte man theoretisch vorher nen Lehrgang machen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für Shimano, Daiwa ist kein Stück "Schrauberfreundlicher" und andere Firmen stehen denen auch nicht nach...


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich hab eine Super X und eine Stradic mit Kampfbremse und 2 Baitrunner mit dem von Dir beschriebenem Gedöns.
Da würde ich nie selber rangehen.


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Noch was dazu, Deinen Händler um die Ecke magst Du mit sauberem Arbeiten täuschen können, sollte die Rolle aber im "Garantiefall" eingeschickt werden müssen, wirst Du eine Überraschung erleben



Bist du dir da sicher? Meines Wissens nach wird die Garantie einer Rolle nicht durch Wartungsarbeiten beeinflusst. Ansonsten müsste jede Rolle versiegelt bzw verplombt sein.
Wenn ich ne Rolle habe, die ich fast jeden Tag stundenlang nutze, dann fällt innerhalb der Garantiezeit auf jeden Fall nochmal ne Wartng an, außerdem legen es die Hersteller ja mittlerweile schon darauf an, dass der Kunde eine neue Rolle vorm ersten Gebrauch erstmal zerlegen und nachfetten muss.

Ich habe diesen Winter ca. 10 Rollen (Shimanos, Arcs) zerlegt, gereinigt und neugefettet. Einige schon zum wiederholten Male und selbst da gibt es keinen sichtbaren Grund, eine Garantie abzulehnen (Leider sind sie teilweise schon lage aus der Garantiezeit raus)


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Meines Wissens nach wird die Garantie einer Rolle nicht durch Wartungsarbeiten beeinflusst. Ansonsten müsste jede Rolle versiegelt bzw verplombt sein.
> Wenn ich ne Rolle habe, die ich fast jeden Tag stundenlang nutze, dann fällt innerhalb der Garantiezeit auf jeden Fall nochmal ne Wartng an, außerdem legen es die Hersteller ja mittlerweile schon darauf an, dass der Kunde eine neue Rolle vorm ersten Gebrauch erstmal zerlegen und nachfetten muss.
> 
> Ich habe diesen Winter ca. 10 Rollen (Shimanos, Arcs) zerlegt, gereinigt und neugefettet. Einige schon zum wiederholten Male und selbst da gibt es keinen sichtbaren Grund, eine Garantie abzulehnen (Leider sind sie teilweise schon lage aus der Garantiezeit raus)



Richtig, in der Regel wid das alles "durchgewunken" Shimano hat aber diese nette kleine Wartungsöffnung zum ölen... Mehr ist laut Shimano nicht nötig bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch, zur Grundwartung wird sogar in der Anleitung an ein Servicecenter verwiesen...

Dreimal darfst Du raten, wie da der Begriff "Sachgemäßer Gebrauch" ausgelegt werden kann...

Zugegeben male ich hier etwas schwarz, aber lediglich deswegen, um aufzuzeige, daß diese ewige Schrauberei auch nach hinten losgehen kann.

btw.
im Gegenzug kann sich, um bei Shimano zu bleiben, Shmano nicht gegen Garantieleistungen wehren, denn sie geben ja an, daß die Wartungsöffnung genug Wartung zuläßt...


Schraubst Du an Deiner kaputten Waschmaschine rum, bekommst es nicht hin und rufst dann nach Garantie? 
Also mein Elektrofachhändler wäre wenig begeistert... 

Darum gehts, nicht wenn Du selbst ordnungsgemäß wartest und es hinbekommst.
Mir gehts um diejenigen die sich "angestachelt" fühlen es selbst zu versuchen, es nicht schaffen, dann nach Garantie rufen und dann einen "Heul-Thread" im Anglerboard verfassen, wie bescheiden doch der Service der betreffenden Firma ist...


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Richtig, in der Regel wid das alles "durchgewunken" Shimano hat aber diese nette kleine Wartungsöffnung zum ölen... Mehr ist laut Shimano nicht nötig bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch, zur Grundwartung wird sogar in der Anleitung an ein Servicecenter verwiesen...
> 
> Dreimal darfst Du raten, wie da der Begriff "Sachgemäßer Gebrauch" ausgelegt werden kann...
> 
> ...



Wenn ich ne Rolle, Waschmaschine etc habe, die nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert und sich noch in der Garantiezeit bewegt, würde ich daran nie rumschrauben. Dafür ist ja die Garantie da. Rumschrauben kann man, wenn was nicht funktioniert und die Garantiezeit abgelaufen ist oder bei Rollen auch zur normalen Wartung während der Garantiezeit. Ich fange ja mit dem Reinigen und Neufetten nicht erst an, wenn die Rolle ******* läuft, dann ists meistens zu spät. Beim Auto macht man den Ölwechsel ja auch nicht erst dann, wenn die Kolben schon im Zylinder das Kratzen anfangen.
Das gilt meiner Meinung nach für alle Rollen, die diese Wartungsöffnungen nicht haben.

Diese Rollen mit Wartungsöffnung sind eine andere Sache. Wenn Shimano vorschreibt, Rollen nur über diese Öffnung zu warten, bleibt einem innerhalb der Garantiezeit nichts andere übrig, als sich daran zu halten. Nur so geht man auf "Nummer Sicher", auch wenn ich glaube, dass man in 99% der Fälle keine Probleme bekommt,w enn man die Shimano-Rolle während der Garantiezeit öffnet.

So nun aber meine Meinung zum Thema Wartungsöffnung:
So eine Öffnung ist für Benutzer sinnvoll, die zwei absolute linke Hände haben und nicht an einer Rolle schrauben können oder wollen. So ist wenigstens ein Minimum an Wartung gegeben (besser als garnichts).
Für mich persönlich ist diese Wartungsöffnung mit der Aussage "Die Rolle darf nur darüber gewartet werden, sonst erlischt die Garantie" ein Grund, diese Rollen nicht zu kaufen. Dasselbe gilt bei Autos, wenn der Autobauer mit voller Absicht die Lampen so konstruiert, dass ich zum 3-stündigen Lampenwechsel in die Werkstatt muss, dann geht mir das gegen den Strich.
Sicher muss der Hersteller nicht all seine Konstruktionen kundeoffen gestalten, aber die häufig auftretenen Wartungsarbeiten soltle man selbst durchführen können. Zumindest sollte einem die Möglichkeit dazu gegeben werden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> So nun aber meine Meinung zum Thema Wartungsöffnung:
> So eine Öffnung ist für Benutzer sinnvoll, die zwei absolute linke Hände haben und nicht an einer Rolle schrauben können oder wollen. So ist wenigstens ein Minimum an Wartung gegeben (besser als garnichts).



Was wartet man den so an einer ü200-Ocken Schimpanski? Dichtungen? Versiegelte Lager? 

Es gibt genügend Leute, die an Stellen rumpfuschen zu denen sie gar kein Material haben. Was soll das auch? Abwischen, Öl oder Fett rein, fertig. 

Ich kann es nur nochmal wiederholen, noch ist ja gar keins von den Getrieben implodiert. Hier wird nur auf blauen Dunst hin gequatscht, genaues weiß keiner, aber davon ganz schön viel.


----------



## Algon (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> noch ist ja gar keins von den Getrieben implodiert.


 
wobei implodieren in diesem Fall nicht möglich ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Na Gott sei dank!


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was wartet man den so an einer ü200-Ocken Schimpanski? Dichtungen? Versiegelte Lager?
> 
> Es gibt genügend Leute, die an Stellen rumpfuschen zu denen sie gar kein Material haben. Was soll das auch? Abwischen, Öl oder Fett rein, fertig.
> 
> Ich kann es nur nochmal wiederholen, noch ist ja gar keins von den Getrieben implodiert. Hier wird nur auf blauen Dunst hin gequatscht, genaues weiß keiner, aber davon ganz schön viel.



Wenn die teuren Shimanos nur durch das Reinspritzen von Fett/Öl durch die Wartungsöffnungen lange Zeit hervorragend läuft, ohne dabei einen spürbaren Unterschied zum Neuzustand zu bilden, ist doch alles wunderbar. Man kann jetzt natürlich eine bestimmte Laufzeit voraussetzen und sich dann die Frage stellen, ob die Rolle durch komplettes Zerlegen und Neufetten länger laufen könnte, als nur durchs "Loch-Warten". Aber da fehlen wieder Erfahrungswerte............

Aber mal was Grundsätzliches:
Unter uns Menschen gibt es viele Perfektionisten (mich eingeschlossen), die immer versuchen, das bestmöglichste aus den Sachen rauszuholen.
Klar kann so ein Zinkdruckgussgetriebe lange Zeit halten und völlig ausreichend sein, ebenso kann die Wartung durch die Öffnung völlig ausreichend sein, trotzdem versucht der Perfektionist immer das Optimum rauszuholen, auch wenn der Vorteil nachher garnicht oder nur minimal zu spüren ist. Ist halt ne Kopfsache|uhoh:.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wenn die teuren Shimanos nur durch das Reinspritzen von Fett/Öl durch die Wartungsöffnungen lange Zeit hervorragend läuft, ohne dabei einen spürbaren Unterschied zum Neuzustand zu bilden, ist doch alles wunderbar. Man kann jetzt natürlich eine bestimmte Laufzeit voraussetzen und sich dann die Frage stellen, ob die Rolle durch komplettes Zerlegen und Neufetten länger laufen könnte, als nur durchs "Loch-Warten". Aber da fehlen wieder Erfahrungswerte............
> 
> Du hast das Problem bzw. Nichtproblem glänzend erfasst. Und im Zweifelsfall kann man die Rolle immer noch für wenig Geld warten lassen, wenn man sie nicht bei billig-ebatz geschossen hat.
> 
> ...



Man kann es ja nur wiederholen,...

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es mit der TP weder positive noch negative Erfahrungen. Bevor man die Rolle jetzt begeistert lobt oder fanatisch zerreißt, sollte man mal abwarten, wie sie sich so macht, um sie dann begründet empfehlen oder ablehnen zu können.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Richtig fischen, fischen, fischen.
An meiner Bellyrute und an der Barschrute kriegt sie jedenfalls einiges an Angelzeit und auch Salzwassereinsatz.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Man kann es ja nur wiederholen,...
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es mit der TP weder positive noch negative Erfahrungen. Bevor man die Rolle jetzt begeistert lobt oder fanatisch zerreißt, sollte man mal abwarten, wie sie sich so macht, um sie dann begründet empfehlen oder ablehnen zu können.



Wie langweilig - ohne Erfahrungswerte oder Hintergrund zerreissen ist doch viel spannender... :m

Das tolle ist doch das die Fraktion die hier primär auf das Zinkgussgetriebe und die mangelnde Wartungsmöglichkeit eindrischt oft Rollen wie die Arc-Familie empfiehlt, bei denen man ohne solche Aktionen garnicht klarkommt. Eventuell kann man sich dann garnicht vorstellen das die Shimanos jahrelang klaglos ihren Dienst verrichten ohne zerlegt und neu gefettet werden zu müssen?

Und bevor einer Fragt: Nein, ich bin kein Shimano-Fan, ich bevorzuge andere Hersteller, aber diese Kaffeesatzleserei finde ich "seltsam"... #t


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wie langweilig - ohne Erfahrungswerte oder Hintergrund zerreissen ist doch viel spannender... :m
> 
> Das tolle ist doch das die Fraktion die hier primär auf das Zinkgussgetriebe und die mangelnde Wartungsmöglichkeit eindrischt oft Rollen wie die Arc-Familie empfiehlt, bei denen man ohne solche Aktionen garnicht klarkommt. Eventuell kann man sich dann garnicht vorstellen das die Shimanos jahrelang klaglos ihren Dienst verrichten ohne zerlegt und neu gefettet werden zu müssen?
> 
> Und bevor einer Fragt: Nein, ich bin kein Shimano-Fan, ich bevorzuge andere Hersteller, aber diese Kaffeesatzleserei finde ich "seltsam"... #t



Hat hier irgendwer von ner Arc gesprochen oder sie in diesem Zusammenhang gar empfohlen?
Ich sollte vll meine Signatur ändern, damit niemand mehr auf dumme Gedanken kommt

*Hier hat bewusst niemand wirklich was von der Red Arc gesagt, weil man die Rollen garnicht vergleichen kann. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, nur Rollen des gleichen Preissegments miteinander zu vergleichen. Die Red Arc gibt es teiwleise schon für 50 € im Angebot zu kaufen. Da kann niemand verlangen, dass die Arc dieselbe Leistung bringt, wie eine Shimano für 100+ € oder gar über 200 €......
Aber um jetzt mal richtig auf die Kacke zu hauen:
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich für 50-70 € bei der Arc wesentlich mehr Rolle fürs Geld kriege, als für 200 € bei Shimano. Und das ist eine Tatsache, dafür fette ich dann gern mal nach, schließlich kostet die Rolle auch nur die Hälfte.
Wenn man den Preis nciht beachtet, ist jeglicher Vergleich überflüssig!!!


Edit: Mich braucht hier übrigens niemand mehr suchen....habe alles gesagt. Werde mir jetzt Asyl mit der Begründung "Politisch verfolgt" in einem anderen Thread suchen, um nach meiner ketzerischen Aussage den geworfenen Steinen zu entgehen:q.
*


----------



## Algon (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> * Werde mir jetzt Asyl mit der Begründung "Politisch verfolgt" in einem anderen Thread suchen, um nach meiner ketzerischen Aussage den geworfenen Steinen zu entgehen:q.*


 
Wir werden Dich finden |splat2:

MfG Algon


----------



## antonio (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ trafo  dein vergleich mit den autos hinkt gewaltig.

wenn du dein auto während der garantiezeit selber wartest und dran rumbastelst und nicht in die werkstatt zur durchsicht gehst, ist es auch essig mit der garantie.

antonio


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Bye the way, ich habe noch eine frisch gewartete Stella 4000 FB mit Ersatzspule abzugeben, garantiert ohne Zinkgetriebe, falls jemand Interesse hat... PN und Gebot.

TRANSformator, nun mach dich mal wieder locker. Deine Beiträge waren konstruktiv und Stephan hat dich ja nun auch nicht direkt angesprochen...


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@antonio
Richtig, der Vergeich hinkt, weil er nicht sehr ausführlich war.
Man hat bei sowas zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung zu unterscheiden. Die Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung und ist somit an die Vorgaben des Garantiegebers gebunden. Wenn der sagt "Warten ist verboten" etc., dann verfält die Garantie, wenn man sich nicht daran hält. Davon ab habe ich immer eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Gewährleistung. Tritt ein Schaden innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit ein, greift die Gewährleistung auch dann, wenn die Wartungsarbeiten ordnungsgemäß selbst durchgeführt wurden. Immer vorausgesetzt, dass der Schaden durch mein Handeln nicht begünstigt wurde.
D.h. wenn ich einen Ölwechsel selbst mache, das Intervall einhalte, vorgeschriebenes Öl verwende, den Ölfilter ordnungsgemäß ersetze etc. und der Wagen später trotzdem nen Motorschaden erleidet, greift trotzdem die Gewährleistung. Notfalls wird das per Gutachten geklärt, da gibts auch einige Gerichtsurteile. Hier zum Bleistift, dort sogar komplett ohne Inspektion:
http://verkehrsanwaelte.de/werkstatt_reparatur_gewaehrleistung_gilt_auch_ohne_inspektion.html

Oder auch hier noch was:
http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Garantie-bei-Inspektion-nicht-in-Vertragswerkstatt__f16889.html



@sundvogel
Ich bin locker, säße ich nicht auf meinen vier Buchstaben, würden mir vor Lockerheit die Knie schlottern.
Im Ernst, da war ne Menge Ironie im Spiel, wie sagte schon vor Jahren ein "großer" Mann: "Ein bischen Spaß muss sein...."#6.


So nu bin ich raus, hab hier heute schon wieder viel zu viel Zeit verbracht.....#c


----------



## antonio (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

trafo
die gewährleistung ist ja auch sache des händlers.
nur eins darf man nicht außer acht lassen,nach 6 monaten muß der kunde beweisen, daß der mangel schon innerhalb der ersten 6 monate nach kauf bestanden hat.
dein angeführtes urteil mag es ja geben aber in der regel geht so was anders aus.
und war das auch ein endgültiges urteil oder gings in die nächse instanz?

antonio


----------



## Striker1982 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hier mal die aktuelle Stellungnahme von Shiomano zu den Zinkgetrieben - ich denke, jetzt werden auch die größten Zweifler die Füße etwas stiller halten
> 
> Shimano news




juhu weil der hersteller das sagt  
das is wie mit em trabi pappe war in ihren augen besser naja und billiger und genuch von da aber steht auch wider auf nem anderem blatt


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ich denke, jetzt werden auch die größten Zweifler die Füße etwas stiller halten



Falsch Martin...
die Zweifler werden jetzt erst recht aus Ihren Löchern kommen und die Werbestrategie von Shamoni anprangern 

btw. ich kenne immernoch keinen Shimano Seido-Nutzer, der Probleme mit dem Zinkgetriebe hat...
Die Seido hat dieses Getriebe seit Ihrer Markteinführung verbaut...

Wo sind bloß die ganzen enttäuschten Zinkgetriebenutzer, schlechte Nachrichten sprechen sich doch sonst immer so schnell rum...???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Du zweifelst doch nicht an den Berichten der selbsternannten Profis die schon im Vorfeld ein Ihnen bsi dato unbekanntes Material natürlich umfassend beurteilen könne, oder? 

Wenn ich daran denke wie lange es dauerte bis Probleme mit der Arc publik wurden wundert es mich wie ruhig es hier ist - oder hat keiner so eine Rolle gekauft?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

so sieht das aus erst meckern und dann kommt nix!!! meine 2jahre alte seido läuft noch wie geschmiert! musste aber platz machen für die böse tp fc mit dem zinkgetriebe!!!!:q


----------



## hans albers (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

moin...

wenns so bleibt, ist doch schön...

die hersteller-seite jedoch zur "beweisführung" zu verwenden,
halte ich allerdings für wenig aussagekräftig.

greetz
lars


----------



## Ollek (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> wenns so bleibt, ist doch schön...
> 
> ...



Wie sagten einst die Tabakkonzerne "Rauchen schadet nicht"? |supergri

Sorry aber was ein Hersteller zu *seinen* Produkten sagt kann man sich auf ein Küchenhandtuch sticken.

Gruss


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

#d  noch hat keiner über probleme berichtet mit dem zinkgetriebe oder?|bla:


----------



## Khaane (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Naja, bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, weshalb Shimano den "Werkstoff der Zukunft"  nur in die günstigeren Modelle verbaut und nicht in die Hochpreismodelle.

Ebenso wird bei den US-Modellen der Sustain und Stradic auf Alu + Eloxalschicht gesetzt, hmhh seltsam. |rolleyes

Eine gute Alulegierung ist immer noch besser als jede Zinklegierung.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Bei den Billig-Shimano Modellen werden Schäden auch nicht an die große Glocke gehängt, die wandern direkt in die Mülltonne und dann kommt ne neue 20 € Rolle ins Haus - Ich bin wahrlich kein Freund der Red Arc, aber die ist trotzdem um Welten besser als ne Exage.


----------



## Ollek (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> #d  noch hat keiner über probleme berichtet mit dem zinkgetriebe oder?|bla:



Ein Kumpel der in einem grossen Angelladen arbeitet schon da dieser mehr neue Twinpowers umtauscht als es früher der Fall war.

plötzlich unruhiger Lauf, Knacken im Getriebe usw...

Ich persönlich bin aber auch eher der Abwartende bei dieser Frage.

Aber restlos überzeugt bin ich wenn die Zink in den Stellas verbauen und Sundvogel zusammen mit Angeldet und Khaane einen Trinken gehen :m

Gruss


----------



## hans albers (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> und Sundvogel zusammen mit Angeldet und Kaahne einen Trinken gehen



:vik:

greetz
lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nur mal so ne kleine Frage an die ganzen Physiker, Chemiker und Ingenieure hier:
Kennt einer die genaue Legierung von diesem Zinkgetriebe?

Denn nur dann kann man ja auch definitiv was zu den Eigenschaften sagen.

Ich weiss nur dass z. B. Alu im Bootsbau noch lange nicht immer das gleiche Material ist, je nach genauer Legierung mit total unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften.

Das gleiche kenn ich auch von meinen Kochmessern....

Und zum eigentlichen Material/Legierung kommt dann (bei Messern) auch noch die jeweilige Oberflächenveredelung dazu, die wiederum auch bei gleicher Legierung komplett unterschiedliche Eigenschaften ergeben kann, je nach Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Thomas, Du glaubst Doch selbst nicht, dass die Shimano Entwickler ihre Legierungszusammensetzung jedem auf die Nase binden


Nö, glaub ich eigentlich auch nicht. 
Aber ich frag mich dann woher oben genannte "Physiker, Chemiker und Ingenieure hier" wissen, welche Materialeigenschaften das Getriebe besitzt.
Denn die müssen dann ja die Legierung/Herstellungsweise/Beschichtung/Veredelung kennen, um das beurteilen zu können, soweit ich das wiederum mit meiner technischen Unbildung beurteilen kann.....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich bin wahrlich kein Freund der Red Arc, aber die ist trotzdem um Welten besser als ne Exage.



Zum Glück darf da ja jeder seine eigene Meinung zu haben... :m


Verwunderlich ist halt nur das hier ja einige so getan haben als würde die Rolle beim ersten Fisch in Staub zerfallen, bisher scheint das ja noch nicht so zu sein. Es ist halt immer möglich alles robuster (und damit meist schwerer oder teurer) zu bauen, die Frage ist halt ob das nötig und sinnvoll ist. Die zu erwartenden Lasten sind eben der entscheidende Punkt, und da scheint man ja einen praktikablen Ansatz gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Ollek (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne kleine Frage an die ganzen Physiker, Chemiker und Ingenieure hier:
> Kennt einer die genaue Legierung von diesem Zinkgetriebe?
> 
> Denn nur dann kann man ja auch definitiv was zu den Eigenschaften sagen.



Das mag alles sein, die Frage ist welche Eigenschaften muss eine Zinklegierung haben um an Alu heranzukommen bzw. zu übertreffen was vormals verbaut wurde.

Und da überwiegt bei vielen die auch berechtigte Skepsis.



> Ich habs auch nur für ein paar "Dauer-Nörgler & Prinzip-Zweifler" verlinkt.... den dort steht jetzt nämlich drin, dass es Zink-Alu-Kupfer Legierungen sind, die auch noch beschichtet werden....|bigeyes das wurde ja von besagten "Koryphäen" von Beginn an in Zweifel gezogen.....


Das Zink, Alu, Kupfer nun die "Inovation" sein soll ist zumindest nicht neu. klick



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Thomas, Du glaubst Doch selbst nicht, dass die Shimano Entwickler ihre Legierungszusammensetzung jedem auf die Nase binden - damit jede Billigklitsche in China das gleiche Material einsetzt.....



Wenn die das wollten könnte das sicher jedes Metallanalyse Labor


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Wenn die das wollten könnte das sicher jedes Metallanalyse Labor


Naja, aber selbst mit den genau gleichen Zutaten in genau gleicher Menge ist bei den Köchen so, dass kein Teller wie der andere schmeckt....

Keine Ahnung ob/wie das bei Metall ist...

Auf der verlinkten Shimanoseite steht ja schonmal, dass es einfacher als ALu zu verarbeiten ist.

Sollten die das Zink also in ungefähr gleicher Qualität wie das bisherige Alugetriebe anbieten können, wäre das alleine schon natürlich für jede Firma ein enormer Vorteil.

Und ob man sich so leichtfertig einen Ruf (bei den hochwertigeren Modellen) kaputt macht, das wage ich einfach mal zu bezweifeln..

Wenns dennoch so wäre, wäre denen eh nicht mehr zu helfen.

Davon ab wurde hier im Thread auch schon mehrfach gefragt, bei wem solche Getriebe geschrottet wurden - kam da schon ne Antwort?


----------



## Ollek (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, aber selbst mit den genau gleichen Zutaten in genau gleicher Menge ist bei den Köchen so, dass kein Teller wie der andere schmeckt....



Da kommt dann aber bei den Metallköchen eine Zertifizierung hinzu so das es "gleich schmecken" muss. 

Andernfalls wenn Shimano hier der grosse Legierungswurf gelungen ist (was ich nicht glaube) dann wäre es recht unklug diese Legierung nicht anderweitig zu vermarkten statts nur seinen Rollen vorzubehalten.

Stichwort Patentrechte etc.

Ich glaube aber nicht das ein Angel und Fahrradteilehersteller hier grosse Forschungsarbeit von Instituten übernimmt als das es auf bereits etablierte und zertifizierte Materialien in leicht abgewandelter Form zurückgreift. (zusätzliche Beschichtung etc)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab wurde hier im Thread auch schon mehrfach gefragt, bei wem solche Getriebe geschrottet wurden - kam da schon ne Antwort?



Wie gesagt frage mal bei den Händlern über Umtausch/ Reklamation der neuen Twins in Gegensatz zu früher. 


Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Magst ja recht haben, das bleibt trotzdem:


> Und ob man sich so leichtfertig einen Ruf (bei den hochwertigeren Modellen) kaputt macht, das wage ich einfach mal zu bezweifeln..
> 
> Wenns dennoch so wäre, wäre denen eh nicht mehr zu helfen.





> Ich glaube aber nicht das ein Angel und Fahrradteilehersteller hier grosse Forschungsarbeit von Instituten übernimmt als das es auf bereits etablierte und zertifizierte Materialien in leicht abgewandelter Form zurückgreift. (zusätzliche Beschichtung etc)


Kann ja schon dicke reichen (zusätzliche Beschichtung).
Ich mal wieder als Koch: Ist wie der Unterschied zwischen einem Schnitzel natur und paniert...



PS:
Wieso würdest Du Händlern eher glauben als Herstellern (grundsätzlich, nicht bezogen auf Shimano)?
Wollen doch beide die Produkte verkaufen?


----------



## Ollek (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Wieso würdest Du Händlern eher glauben als Herstellern (grundsätzlich, nicht bezogen auf Shimano)?
> Wollen doch beide die Produkte verkaufen?



Ich zumindest habe bei Herstellern die Erfahrung gemacht das beworbenes oft nicht hält was es verspricht.

Hast du nicht nen Thread dazu aufgemacht über Werbung in der Angelindustrie? |rolleyes Dann weist du was ich meine.

Und wenn man den Händler /Verkäufer sehr gut kennt (wie ich in dem Fall) dann "hört und liesst" man viel zwischen den Zeilen.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Ich zumindest habe bei Herstellern die Erfahrung gemacht das beworbenes oft nicht hält was es verspricht.


Ich auch - und genauso so oft bei Händlern...


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel der in einem grossen Angelladen arbeitet schon da dieser mehr neue Twinpowers umtauscht als es früher der Fall war.
> 
> plötzlich unruhiger Lauf, Knacken im Getriebe usw...



Das dürfte mehr auf mangelnde Endkontrolle zurückzuführen sein als auf irgendwelche Getriebematerialien...

Auf die Werbeaussagen von Herstellern gebe ich auch nix, ich frage mich eben nur, warum sowenig negatives über das Zinkgetriebe der Shamonis ans Tageslicht rückt, wenn was wirklich Mist ist, dann verbreitet sich hier im Board sowas derart schnell, daß die Moderatoren kaum hinterherkommen die Aussagen zu entschärfen 

Man bedenke auch, daß ALLE Hersteller permanent versuchen Produktionskosten einzusparen aber beschwert wird sich irgendwie immer nur über Shimano 
Liegt wohl am Bekanntheitsgrad...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Geile Sache von Shimano: 
Ich zitiere und analysiere mal ein bischen:
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...0/technik_im_detail/zink_-_werkstoff_der.html

"- gute elektrische und elektromagnetische Abschirmung"
Abschirmung gegen Handyeinstrahlung oder Herzschrittmacher? |kopfkrat
Elektrokorrosion?  #c
Ist das wichtig inner Angelrolle?

*Lügen:*

- geringes Gewicht
Zink ist wirklich schwer ... schwerer als Eisen und doppelt so schwer wie Alu.
Vom Gewicht her kann man dann auch besser gleich Messing (viel Kupfer+wenig Zink) nehmen, aber eben auch schwer, siehe Tica Taurus.

- extreme mechanische Festigkeit
Wo jemals? ;+
das wäre dann eher Stahl ...

- hohes Widerstandspotential und hohe Korrosionsbeständigkeit
Das ist ja ein Oberwitz in der Umgebung des Begriffs "Zink"  :q
Was soll da überhaupt Widerstandspotential, wollen die elektrische Wirbelstrombremsen einbauen? |gr:
Wahrscheinlich demnächst in diesem Programm ... :q hoffentlich reicht das dann wenigstens für die Kopflampe. :q

*Geile Statements:*

Zink lässt sich gerade auch durch seine für die Produktion besonderen Materialeigenschaften (niedrige Schmelztemperatur, gute Gießeigenschaften) flexibel und produktionsoptimierend verarbeiten.
Jepp, superbillig und superschnell ist der Zinkspritzguß! :vik:

Getriebeteile aus Zink-Druckguss sind bei Shimano immer veredelt und oberflächenbehandelt (*Zinklegierungen mit hohem Aluminiumanteil + Kupfer*), um die beschriebenen Materialeigenschaften zu gewährleisten!
Aha, die zentrale Butter bei die Fische: Ist da ein hoher Kupferanteil drin - dann ist es Legierungsmäßig eine Bronze oder gar Messing, oder ist der Kupferanteil doch gering? Diese Leute und Texter verschandeln die Metallurgie, verarschen die Welt. |gr:

Zink ist ein vergleichsweise junger Werkstoff mit Zukunftspotential, insbesondere in Sachen anspruchsvoller, *dünnwandiger und robuster Geometrien*.
Ich mach mir echt in die Hose: dünnwandig und robust? Bei den Herzdamen gerne ja ... :m
Das bei Getriebeteilen? Papierdünne Zahnrädchen? #c :vik: :vik:

Danke, liebe Shimanski-Finger-sauge-Werbe-Texter, selten so lustig gelacht! :q :q
Ihr habt in der Tat das super-duper-Wunder-Material für Rollen erfunden, was alle Welt hellauf beglücken wird! :m

Echte Zink-Ritzel sind übrigens hinlänglich bekannt bewährt:
Der Zwischenantrieb des Wormshaftes bei Red Arc, Zauber und Konsorten besteht aus so einem Billigkrams (ZAMAK,Zinklegierung), und was damit so passiert und vor allem ohne genügende Reibungsverhindung (= umfangreiche gut gleitende Schmierung) ist ja hinlänglich rauf und runter bekannt. :g


----------



## Ollek (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du kannst immer "nur auf die Kagge haun" aber wenns um Fakten geht, dann kommt nix......



|bigeyes Das finde ich persönlich eigentlich nicht, da er auch im Verlauf der "Zinkdiskussion" immer nachzuvollziehende verständliche Argumente hatte im Gegensatz zu den Erklärungen des Herstellers der sein Produkt anpreisen *muss*.

Für mich ist das auch mehr Drumrum als Direkt was Shimano da verbreitet.

denn mal ehrlich:



> Für den ambitionierten Angler liegen die Vorteile des Werkstoffes Zink deutlich auf der Hand:


Welche Vorteile? Im Bezug worauf? Auf das vormals verbaute Alu? 



> -    sehr gute Voraussetzungen für Oberflächenbehandlungen und
> damit auch


hätten simple Plastezahnräder auch, also sind die guten Voraussetzungen für die Oberflächenbehandlungen für mich als Angler nicht relevant.



> -    extreme mechanische Festigkeit


gegenüber vormals Alu? möchte ich bezweifeln.#d 

Das Wort "extreme" ist mehr ein Verkaufsargument als ein direkter Vergleich, da kein Bezug genannt wurde.



> -    geringe Toleranzen bei der Fertigung


Sorry, aber eine gut kalibrierte CNC Maschine stellt immernoch alle Gussverfahren in punkto Toleranzen in den Schatten.



> -    hohes Widerstandspotential und hohe Korrosionsbeständigkeit


Und wieder "hoch"
gegenüber was denn? Das fehlt einfach da man hier nur Superlativen nennt ohne Vergleichswerte.



> -    gute elektrische und elektromagnetische Abschirmung


Ja das ist sehr wichtig für Angler da wir meistens unter Strom stehen und bei Gewitter oder in Trafohäuschen fischen.

#dAlso echt ich sehe hier keinen "deutlichen" Vorteil für Angler, nur einen Punkt mehr der Optisch die Werbebotschaft füllt.



> -    großer Komfort durch sanften Lauf


Ich sags immer wieder, bei Shimano hat den sanftesten Lauf die Stella und die hat keinen Z......



> -    geringes Gewicht


Man vergleiche Zink und Alu.

Und auch hier wurde "gering" nicht auf etwas bezogen. Da kann genauso gut Blei als "gering" eingestuft werden wenn kein Bezug vorliegt.



> Zink lässt sich gerade auch durch seine für die Produktion besonderen Materialeigenschaften (niedrige Schmelztemperatur, gute Gießeigenschaften) flexibel und produktionsoptimierend verarbeiten.


Endlich mal ne erhliche Aussage, Kostenersparniss und nix weiter 



> Getriebeteile aus Zink-Druckguss sind bei Shimano immer veredelt und oberflächenbehandelt (Zinklegierungen mit hohem Aluminiumanteil + Kupfer), um die beschriebenen Materialeigenschaften zu gewährleisten!


Welche Eigenschaften? Die oben festgestellten?



> Die Shimano Ingenieure bleiben am Puls der Zeit!


Um nicht zuletzt der Wirtschaftskriese in Zeiten gestiegener Rohstoffpreise entgegen zuwirken.

*Können, Sollen, Müssen sie*. Aber dann bitte ehrliche Bewegründe zum Umstieg nennen und nicht um den heissen Brei reden.

Ich sehe der Zinksache gelassen engegen und glaube schon das Zink durchaus taugt in Angelrollen... aber eine echte Inovation und Verbesserung so wie es angepriesen wird daran glaub ich nicht.#d#d

Gruss


----------



## Tisie (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hi,



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> oder hat keiner so eine Rolle gekauft?


nö! :q



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> #d  noch hat keiner über probleme berichtet mit dem zinkgetriebe oder?|bla:


Noch nicht  ... sooo lange sind die neuen Zink-Getriebe auch noch nicht auf dem Markt und die entscheidende Frage ist ja, wie intensiv jemand damit angelt. Interessant wäre, wie lange z.B. 'ne Seido bei 'nem Bodden-Guide hält, der fast jeden Tag auf dem Wasser ist, große & schwere Köder verwendet und regelmäßig große Fische fängt?! DAS wäre aussagekräftig und nicht ob Durchschnittsangler XYZ nach 20 leichten Einsätzen noch glücklich mit der Rolle ist.



Khaane schrieb:


> Naja, bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, weshalb Shimano den "Werkstoff der Zukunft"  nur in die günstigeren Modelle verbaut und nicht in die Hochpreismodelle.
> 
> Ebenso wird bei den US-Modellen der Sustain und Stradic auf Alu + Eloxalschicht gesetzt, hmhh seltsam. |rolleyes


Genau das ist der Punkt! Ich lese aus dem Shimano-Artikel zum Zinkgetriebe auch einfache + günstige Produktion heraus, deshalb mache ich das genau wie Ollek:



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin aber auch eher der Abwartende bei dieser Frage.


Abwarten! Und bis dahin nuddel ich meine Aspire durch 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## mr.pepse (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Getriebeteile aus Zink-Druckguss sind bei Shimano immer veredelt und oberflächenbehandelt (*Zinklegierungen mit hohem Aluminiumanteil + Kupfer*), um die beschriebenen Materialeigenschaften zu gewährleisten!
> Aha, die zentrale Butter bei die Fische: Ist da ein hoher Kupferanteil drin - *dann ist es Legierungsmäßig eine Bronze oder gar Messing*, oder ist der Kupferanteil doch gering? Diese Leute und Texter verschandeln die Metallurgie, verarschen die Welt. |gr:


Zink und Zinn sind nicht die gleichen Metalle. Kupfer+Zinn=Bronze, Kupfer+Zink=Messing (von eventuellen kleineren mengen anderer Zusätze mal abgesehen)



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Zinnlegierungenlassen sich wirklich zu höchst präzisen Formteilen spritzen - da kommt keine CNC Fräsmaschine mit der Maßstreuung in der Serienproduktion mehr nach... - und Nachmessen kann sich kein Mensch mehr leisten....



#6Genau. Zumal viel weniger Eigenspannungen im Zahnrad sind, sodass dies etwas Stärke wettmacht.
Alu lässt sich allerdings auch prima Spritzgießen, aber muss halt wärmer gemacht werden.



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Thomas, Du glaubst Doch selbst nicht, dass die Shimano Entwickler ihre Legierungszusammensetzung jedem auf die Nase binden - damit jede Billigklitsche in China das gleiche Material einsetzt.....


Das siehst Du etwas falsch. Wer die Legierung wissen will, braucht nur ein paar wenige Euro investieren. Ich habe heute einen Analyseapparat für Metalle drüben im technologischen Institut live in Aktion erlebt. Man legt eine ebene und mit 120er Körnung geschliffene Metallprobe über einen Sensor, drückt auf "Start" und 40 Sekunden, ein paar lustige Pieptöne und etwas verbranntem Metall später spuckt das Gerät alle in der Probe enthaltenen Metalle auf einen Hunderttausendstel (!!!) aus, sprich in % mit drei Stellen nach dem Komma. 
Wenn mir jemand ein Zinkgussgetriebezahnrad zukommen ließe, würde ich die Drehbank und die Schleifmaschine anwerfen und die Probe analysieren lassen.

|gutenach


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ AngelDet:
Alles was Du unter "Lügen" zusammengefasst hast, kannst Du in diesem Falle doch eigentlich nicht beurteilen, weil Du weder die genaue Zusammensetzung der vorher verwendeten Alulegierung noch die der jetzt verwendeten Zinklegierung noch die Art und Weise der Oberflächenbehandlung kennst.

Werkstoffkunde ist ein dermaßen weites Feld, da würde ich persönlich mir solche pauschalen Aussagen nicht trauen. 

Was ich allerdings auch nicht verstehe ist, für was die elektromagnetische Abschirmung bei einer Angelrolle gut sein soll...


----------



## Khaane (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Warum beenden wir die ewige Diskussion nicht endlich?

Ich bin bereit für den Vergleich ein US-Stradic Getriebe abzulichten, jetzt müssten wir nur noch den Gegenpart die Stradic FC finden.

Sollten sich verarbeitungstechnisch eklatante Unterschiede erkennen lassen, so hätte man die Diskussion mit Fakten belegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Gute Idee, finde ich.
Wobei sich da:


> Sollten sich verarbeitungstechnisch eklatante Unterschiede erkennen lassen, so hätte man die Diskussion mit Fakten belegt.


ja zuerst mal nur äußerliche Unterschiede erkennen lassen, die ja auch nicht unbedingt einen Rückschluss auf Haltbarkeit zulassen..


----------



## Ollek (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hier mal ein Link, dem ich zumindest mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken würde bei der Zinksache im Gegensatz zu dem was der Hersteller sagt.

Wobei man hier beachten muss inweiweit die vormaligen Alu Zahnräder einbaufertigt hergestellt werden.

Da hier Aluguss mit Zinklegierungsdruckguss verglichen wird.

Soll heissen, Werden die Alu Zahnräder aus einem Block gefrässt, geschmiedet? Oder werden die in Form gegossen und dann cnc nachbearbeitet?

Das sollte berücksichtigt werden.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn man das liest, wird eines klar:
Zinklegierung ist mechnisch deutlich besser und halt auch deutlich schwerer...

Oder andersrum:
Leichtbau kommt irgendwann an Qualitätsgrenzen...

oder nochmal anders:
Wenn wir Angler immer leichtere Rollen wollen, brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, dass die Dinger nicht mehr so gut halten..


Mich würde ja mal ein Ingenieur/Konstrukteur mit entsprechenden nachweisbaren fachlichen Fähigkeiten interessieren, der mal eine Rolle kosntruiert bzw. entwirft, ohne den ganzen Krimskrams den keiner braucht.
Dafür mit anständiger Schnurverlegung, solidem Getriebe, vernünftigem Schnurfangbügel, fein einstellbarer Bremse, unendlicher Rücklaufsperre  - braucht man mehr?

Verzichten kann man mit Sicherheit auf so Dinge wie Kurbel umstecken auf Linkshand, 100 Kugellager etc..

Wie müsste eine solche Rolle mit welchen Materialien gebaut sein, dass sie ein paar Jahre auch im harten Einsatz (spinnfischen, Salzwasser, große Fische im Drill etc.) aushält?

Welche Fertigungswege müssten beschritten werden?

Wenn man mal zuerst nicht von Gewichtsoptimierung sondern Robustheit und Langlebigkeit ausgeht, wie schwer/leicht müsste dann so eine Rolle mindestens sein?

Und das alles möglichst mit "serientauglichen" Matrial und Fertingsweisen....

Das wär doch mal ne Aufgabe.....


----------



## senner (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

die diskussion ufert ganz schön aus. da schmeißt einer nen hersteller link in die runde (was ja gottseidank nicht subjektiv genug ist |rolleyes) und wertet das als objektives argument für zink getriebe. (lol)
andere springen drauf an und alle beharken sich mit (halb)-wissen. habt ihr nix besseres zu tun, als hier jeden post des vorredners auseinander zunehmen um ihn auf den schlips zutreten? das hier hat nix mehr mit sachlicher diskussion zu tun, sondern nur noch gegenseitiges angepisse. überlegt doch mal wozu...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Deswegen mein Vorschlag (weil ich weiss, dass ich nicht der Techniker bin), dass diejeinigen welche beruflich/fachlich Ahnung haben müssten, mal ne Rolle entwerfen sollten.....


----------



## Khaane (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wer möchte jetzt das Getriebefoto und die Nahaufnahme des Antriebsrads einer Twinpower FC/Stradic FC bereitstellen?

Meinerseits werden die Fotos bzgl. einer Stradic FI bereitgestellt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Thomas, Lüge ist das was schlichtweg falsch ist, etwas wie: Eisen taugt gut zum Anzünden eines Feuers und brennt gut. Das ist schlichtweg verfälscht, und daher eine bewußt angewandte Lüge. Zink ist eben überhaupt nicht leicht.

Das ist nicht leicht:
Zink (zn)      7,14 g/cm3
Eisen (Fe)     7,87 g/cm3
Kupfer (Cu)    8,92 g/cm3

Das ist leicht und wird im Rollenbau und auch für Zahnräder verwendet: Aluminium (Al) 2,7 g/cm3 setzt den Maßstab.

Die Sache ist an sich ganz einfach, wie sie es in dem Wirrwarr ja auch schreiben, und wie man schnell erkennt wenn man die Möglichkeiten des Zinkspritzgusses mal eruiert (deutsche Firmen bieten alle Varianten an). 

Das Massenfertigen von billigen Getrieberäder funktioniert damit vorzüglich, vor allem richtig schnell (Millisekunden!) und ohne Nachbearbeitungsnotwendigkeiten, weil das Verfahren gut brauchbare Formen ergibt.  Das ist nichts neues, nur kann es heute fast jeder und die Maschinen sind halt da, und auch so dass die es in Malaysia und Co brauchbar hinbekommen. Hiervon hat der Hersteller einfach sehr viel, erheblich billigere Prdoduktionskosten. Und genau davon gehe ich mit der Zielrichtung von Shimano auch aus: Es soll für sie billiger sein, das sieht man alleine an dem Einsatzspektrum. Wie treffend bemerkt wurde: Es ist eben nicht in Stella und Co drin, sondern in einfacheren Modellen. Die aber nichtmal günstig angeboten werden. Was eben richtig böse aufstößt, ist dass in Angel-Erstwelt Märkten wie in US und JP nichts davon zu sehen ist. Aber ein Angel-Zweitwelt Markt wie DE eben ...

Shimano gegen Shimano, da braucht ich selber gar nicht viel rätseln: Ihre Kaltkammer-Guß-Duraluminiumräder mit dem Messingritzel bezeichnen sie (zu Recht!) als die beste Getriebetechnik für alle Rollen. Und das bessere und bewährte ist eben des Neuen Feind ... sie bauen definitiv eben nicht mehr das beste in hiesige Rollenmodelle ein - das ist Fakt von Shimano.

Und zur Beschichtung: Klar kann man etwas drauf beschichten um die Eigenschaften zu verbessern. Aber wie dick bzw. wie dünn, wieviel Mykrometer (µm) dürfen es sein?
Nun kommt bei Angelrollen unter Last aber ein Getriebeverzug dazu, und bei Leichtbaurollen eben erheblich. Dann ritzen die Zahnradzähne eben ganz flugs die dünne Beschichtung weg, das habe ich bei etlichen Stellas mit der zugegeben guten Black-Almite Beschichtung jetzt mehrfach vorliegen gehabt. 
Und dann? Beschichtung ganz runter schleifen? Mit dem rappeligen Lauf der Beschichtung und den entstandenen Schlaglöchern dann leben? Da heilt sich nichts selbst wie bei purem Messing, das härtere Beschichtungsmaterial geht auf der Fläche nicht einfach weg. Man kann dann nur die Zahnräder tauschen - sofern man sie denn eben auch bekommt oder noch bekommt, und für 1,50 gibts die auch nicht. Da hat sich der Hersteller aber auch nicht gerade in letzter Zeit mit Ruhm bekleckert, und die Ersatzteilpackung mit einigen Ersatzzahnrädern dabei kann ich auch nicht ausmachen.

Wenn man mal den Preisbereich 270-300 EUR Rollen anguckt, bekommt man eben von dem einen Japaner Shimano ein Zinkspritzgussgetriebe, bei dem anderen Japaner Daiwa ein gefrästes aus Aluminium+Messing. Wo soll das noch vergleichbar sein bzw. wer tut sich das dann an?

Was mich an dem Shimano-Gebaren eben wirklich aufregt:
- Der deutsche Angelmarkt wird als Versuchskaninchen mißbraucht bzw. mit erheblich schlechteren Rollenteilen beliefert.
- Die Lüge und Unlauterkeit, dass Schönzureden was einfach nur eine verbilligende Einsparmaßnahme ist. Gerade bei der Twinpower FC kann man aber zu dem Katalogpreis nun nicht gerade von einer Einsteiger- oder Gelegenheitsangelrolle reden.
Wenn sie sagen würden: Ist nicht der gleiche Level, eben dafür billiger, reicht da und da für hin, wäre ja alles paletti. Das wäre dann ehrlich.


----------



## dirk-mann (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin

habe mir tp fc gekauft ist die nicht so gut wie ich dachte 

gruß dirk


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mir fehlen einfach die Negativ-Meldungen zu den ganzen schon verkauften Modellen mit diesem in welcher Zusammensetzung auch immer hergestellten Getriebeteilen
Und ich sag mal , meine Navi hat auch im April wieder ihren Dienst beim Pilken und Brandungsangeln getan ohne Schäden, aber mit dem Zinkgetriebe (und Pilker bis 350 g und Wurfgewichte bis 170 g sind nun auch nicht ohne).
Mutmaßungen sind sicher legitim, aber führen zu nichts.
Übrigens: ich habe neben  einigen Shamonis auch UBA und ähnliche in Gebrauch. Bin also nicht auf shimanski festgelegt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Algon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> habe mir tp fc gekauft ist die nicht so gut wie ich dachte
> 
> gruß dirk


 
lass dich nicht wild machen. 
hatt die jetzt ein "ganz Metallgehäuse"?

MfG Algon


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> habe mir tp fc gekauft ist die nicht so gut wie ich dachte
> 
> gruß dirk




Oh je Dirk, gaaaanz übel!!!


Am Besten du tauschst die Rolle schnellstmöglichst gegen eine Red Arc ein!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Algon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh je Dirk, gaaaanz übel!!!
> 
> 
> Am Besten du tauschst die Rolle schnellstmöglichst gegen eine Red Arc ein!!!:q:q:q


 
oder schicke sie mir, ich werde sich fachgerecht entsorgen. Da Zink ja auch giftig ist. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Und ich sag mal , meine Navi hat auch im April wieder ihren Dienst beim Pilken und Brandungsangeln getan ohne Schäden, aber mit dem Zinkgetriebe (und Pilker bis 350 g und Wurfgewichte bis 170 g sind nun auch nicht ohne).



|bigeyes Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich damit noch gar nicht beschäftigt was in der Navi drin ist, aber wenns Zink sein soll kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten das sie bei mir seit 10 Jahren ihren Dienst auch unter rauen Norwegischen Verhältnissen tun. (alle beide)

Allerdings liegen zwischen den Laufeigenschaften zur Stella dann doch Welten wenn nicht Galaxien, das möchte ich aber sicher nicht nur allein an dem Getriebe festmachen.

Gruss


----------



## Tisie (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hi Martin,

nun schieß Dich mal nicht so auf Detlef ein, was er in seinem letzten Posting geschrieben hat, klingt für mich schlüssig und nachvollziehbar und Shimano schreibt das teilweise auch selbst (s.u.).

Um auf eine sachliche Ebene zurückzukommen, lest Euch nochmal die Meldung von Shimano Deutschland zum Zinkgußgetriebe durch (*klick*) und vergleicht diese Aussage mal mit der von Shimano Nordamerika zum Paladin-Getriebe (*klick*).

Fällt Euch was auf?

Es will hier niemand die Shimanos mit dem Zinkdruckgußgetriebe schlechtreden, aber wenn einem in Deutschland Rollen mit sehr günstig zu produzierenden Zinkdruckgußgetrieben als letzter Stand der Technik und neues Supermaterial verkauft werden, während in den Märkten Japan und Nordamerika Rollen mit kaltgeschmiedeten und beschichteten Aluminium-Messing-Gertrieben als Optimum verkauft werden, ist es doch naheliegend, daß man diese Vorgehensweise hinterfragt, zumal die Aussagen von Shimano zum besten Material/Technologie für Rollenantriebsräder auf den unterschiedlichen Märkten grundverschieden sind.

Wenn jemand mit seiner Rolle mit dem neuen Zink-Getriebe zufrieden ist, ist doch alles bestens, wozu dann überhaupt diesen Thread lesen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Algon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

http://www.foehl.de/index.php?id=7

http://www.foehl.de/fileadmin/foehl/Downloads/Formulare/Warum_Zinkdruckguss.pdf

MfG
Algon


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ollek
wiel lange das schon verbaut wird kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Nur der Vergleich mit der Stella, na ich weiß nicht. 
100 Eur gegen 500 ? Irgendwo sollte es da ja Unterschiede geben. Aber das ist immer die Frage , womit vergleiche ich es .

Nur nachvollziehen kann ich auch nicht, warum ein Ami was anderes ( besseres) bekommt, als wir hier. Vielleicht haben die größere Fische?
Gruß A.


----------



## Slotti (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich lese hier die ganze Zeit einfach mal so mit und bin beim blättern auf der ersten Seite über dieses Posting gestolpert.




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was regt ihr auch so auf?
> Für 200 Euro gibts bei Shamoni eben nicht mehr.
> Gibts genau 2 Möglichkeiten, woanders kaufen oder mehr Geld ausgeben.
> Überfordert das jemand??
> ...




|good: so sehe ich das eigentlich auch


----------



## Algon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nur nachvollziehen kann ich auch nicht, warum ein Ami was anderes ( besseres) bekommt, als wir hier. Vielleicht haben die größere Fische?
> Gruß A.


anderer Markt, stärkere Konkurrenz, auf dem kleinsten Markt mal testen bevor man sich die größeren Märkte versaut.

MfG Algon


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Tisie

Dem kann man nur beipflichten.

Wenn irgendjemand glaubt, dass er hier eine gleichwertige oder bessere Rolle bekommt als die TP in Japan, die zur Zeit zwischen 250 und 280 Euro kostet, ist er gewaltig auf dem Holzweg.

Ob die Rolle trotzdem brauchbar ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Stern.
Der einzige!! Grund für diese Zinklegiereung ist die Kostenersparnis bzw. Gewinnmaximierung, da könnt ihr Euch sicher sein das das nichts mit technischer Optimierung bzw. Verbesserung zu tun hat. Ich "konstruiere" selbst jeden Tag son Marketing-Blabla und das was Shimano DE da vom Stapel lässt ist höchst peinlich.


----------



## Tisie (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hi Martin,

inwieweit Detlef's Aussagen nur auf Hörensagen oder Probekurbeln basieren, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen, aber in einigen Punkten liegt er offensichtlich nicht so weit daneben, denn Shimano schreibt das ja selbst. Hast Du die Info zum Paladin-Getriebe mal gelesen (Link s.o.) und mit der Aussage zum Zink-Getriebe verglichen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was ich nicht verstehen kann:
Dass es preiswerter sein soll, für einen kleinen Markt auch noch ne Extraserie aufzulegen....

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so viel Kostenersparnis bringt, bei den paar Rollen für D, dass sich das wirklich rechnen würde... Das würde wenn, schon eher umgekehrt eher Sinn machen: Die (vermutete) Kostenersparnis auf den größten Markt zu legen, statt auf einen kleinen....

Aber auch da maße ich mir kein Urteil an, ich bin ebensowenig Buchhalter wie Techniker oder Ingenieur..

Und daher warte ich enfach mal ab, ob und wann vermehrt Meldungen im Forum hier auftauchen, obs die neuen Getriebe zerbröselt oder nicht.

Die Schwachstellen der Arc wurde dann ja z. B. auch recht schnell deutlich hier...

Da bisher sich hier im Thread noch niemand als entsprechend nachweisbar kompetenter Ingenieur, Techniker oder ähnliches geoutet hat, werte ich alle Aussagen (natürlich inkl. meiner!!!) als Vermutungen und interessante Diskussionsbeiträge - würde sie aber in keinem Fall mal als Tatsache stehen lassen. 

Weil auch alles unbewiesen auf Grund von Vermutungen, Hörensagen oder sonstwas in den blauen Dunst diskutiert wurde bisher..

Aber insgesamt klingt mir persönlich das alles doch seeehr nach Verschwörungstheorien (man erinnert sich an die "Nie stattgefundene Mondlandung..)..


----------



## senner (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du hast Dir den Thread anscheinend überhauptnicht durchgelesen, sonst würdest Du nicht solchen Mist erzählen....#q der Link ist die hier im Thread geforderte "Stellungnahme" von Shimano - im übrigen ging es von Beginn an um die Zink-Getriebe von Shimano - soviel zu der unterstellten Sujektivität#q



1.) habe ich die art wie hier "diskutiert" wird, bemängelt. 
2.) ist dein link keine "stellungnahme" im eigentlichen sinne, sondern "nur" ein auszug aus dem produktmarketing von shimano. als außenstehender kann man da doch schon einen feinen unterschied erkennen. 
und du bist also der meinung, dass shimano in der stellungnahme zum eigenen (ich weiß) zinkgetriebe objektiv bewertet hat, also stärken sowie schwächen herausarbeitet und gewichtet hat. ok, deine meinung. 

nur martin, eins muss ich noch loswerden. du stellst dich hier und in anderen threads als ziemlichen experten bzw. besserwisser dar. ich kenne deine qualifikationen nicht, weswegen ich mir darüber kein urteil erlaube, nur solltest du evt etwas unpersönlicher und sachlicher diskutieren. das ist meine message von anfang an gewesen :m


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Thomas
Wenn die Teile für Seido, Stradic, TP und was weiss ich produzieren, lohnt sich sone abgespeckte Version bestimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> @Thomas
> Wenn die Teile für Seido, Stradic, TP und was weiss ich produzieren, lohnt sich sone abgespeckte Version bestimmt.


Wie gesagt, ich maße mir das nicht an zu beurteilen, sondern stelle mir halt nur die Frage.
Hast Du da entsprechend verlässliche und nachweisbare Infos?


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Thomas 9904 
Natürlich habe ich keine Shimano internen Infos.
Ich kann da sicherlich als BWLer einiges zusammenreimen, aber natürlich kann man das nicht wirklich berechnen wenn man deren Produktions- bzw. Beschaffungskosten und Absatzmengen nicht kennt.

Also wenn Du nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien vorgehen willst, Vermutungen.

Nur eben den fast halbierten Preis gegenüber den Japan TP Rollen uns als technische Verbesserung verkaufen zu wollen ist so offensichtlich Blödsinn, das merkt jeder oder?


----------



## Merlin (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich verstehe nicht das ihr den ganzen Morgen über was diskutiert.

Ein Zinkgußgetriebe ist natürlich voll funktionsfähig es aber nicht doch nicht Messinggetriebe oder sowas zu vergleichen !!

Ihr vergleicht doch auch kein Fiat mit einem Ferrari ? man kann auch mit beiden einkaufen fahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Ich kann da sicherlich als BWLer einiges zusammenreimen, aber natürlich kann man das nicht wirklich berechnen wenn man deren Produktions- bzw. Beschaffungskosten und Absatzmengen nicht kennt.


Genauso kommt mir fast der ganze Thread vor (mich eingeschlossen, wie geagt, bin weder Techniker noch BWLer):
Zusammenreimen an Hand von Vermutungen ohne einen einzelnen belegten Fakt...

Deswegen auch nochmal:


> Und daher warte ich enfach mal ab, ob und wann vermehrt Meldungen im Forum hier auftauchen, obs die neuen Getriebe zerbröselt oder nicht.


Das ist dann wenigstens einigermaßen ne breite Datenbasis, wenn man sich schon wie bisher nur auf Vermutungen, Hörensagen und Gerüchte stützen kann...


----------



## Hooked (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich will ja auch nicht schonwieder anfangen, aber ich muss. 

Das es noch nicht so viele Meldungen von zerstörten Zink-Rollen gibt, liegt wohl auch an diesem Topic hier.
Ist aber auch kein Wunder. Alle warten nur ab und testen nicht selber. Weil sie Angst vor defekten "neuen" Rollen haben.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Det grundsätzlich schon Recht. 
Das gegossene Teile niedrigere Toleranzen als CNC-bearbeitete haben, lasse ich mal so im Raum stehen. Kann man sich auch drüber streiten. Kommt natürlich auch sehr auf die Oberflächengüte und die Form des Bauteils an. Günstiger ist es auf jeden Fall zu gießen (spritzen) und schneller gehts auch. 
Aber:
Womit werden denn die Gussformen hergestellt? Mit Hammer und Meissel? 

Die Sache mit den Spannungen im Bauteil (wenn man z.B. etwas herausfräst) ist wohl war. Dadurch werden die Metallgitterstrukturen beschädigt und es entstehen Spannungen. Die können aber auch wieder abgebaut werden.
Allerdings ist das auch ziemlich kompliziert. Es gibt ja bsplw. auch Alu-Felgen, die aus einem Block gefräst werden und trotzdem besser als gegossene sind. 
Wie bereits öfter (nicht nur von mir) erwähnt, ein sehr weites Feld.

Die Getriebeteile wurden bisher aber meist durch "Kaltumformung" hergestellt. Da gibts diese Spannungen nicht, dafür andere. Aber das Material verfestigt sich zumindest .

Jedenfalls steht (für mich) fest: Wenn die Teile, ohne Nachbehandlung (im Sinne von fräsen o.ä.) gegossen werden, dann handelt es sich einzig und allein um Sparmaßnahmen.
Ich will jetzt nicht auch noch mit "Kosten für ein Maschinenstunde" anfangen oder so.
Aber wenn die auch noch wegfallen, dann wirds richtig günstig...

Mag ja im Sinne von, "gegen die Wirtschaftskrise stemmen" ganz ok sein. Für uns Angler aber nicht...


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hast Du die Info zum Paladin-Getriebe mal gelesen (Link s.o.) und mit der Aussage zum Zink-Getriebe verglichen?



Da steht im Prinzip kaltgeschmiedet ist besser als gegossen. :q

Wohlbemerkt schreibt das Shimano (US) selber. Etwas ungünstig für Shimano DE, aber die wenigsten europäischen Kunden schauen sich auch auf anderen Märkten um.

Für mich ist sowieso klar, daß die JDM-Rollen Welten besser sind. Eine JP-TP hat mehr mit einer Aspire oder Fireblood zu tun als mit einer TP, die für den europäischen Markt hergestellt wurde - aber sie ist zugegebenermaßen auch etwas teurer.

Was Pauly schon gesagt hat kann ich nur unterschreiben: wenn ihr Bedenken habt, daß ne Rolle für ihren Preis nicht gut genug ausgestattet sein könnte, dann kauft sie halt nicht. Basta. Niedrige Verkaufszahlen sind der beste Denkzettel für jeden Hersteller. Ein guter Grund für die allgemein bessere Qualität von JDM-Rollen ist die Anspruchshaltung der Kunden dort (und natürlich die fehlende Garantie).


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

irgendwie kommt mir das vor , als hätte die Werbeabteilung von shomani vergessen, das es sowas wie ein I-Net gibt und Jeder lesen kann, was man in anderen Landen als das Beste beschreit. 
Und zur Marktgröße, beschränkt das mal nicht auf D-Land allein, zumindest unsere dänischen Nachbarn bekommen laut Katalog 2008, das gleiche Material wie wir. In den anderen europ. Ländern sicher auch ( sh-europe!) da kommen schon ganz schön viele Käufer zusammen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Algon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> So sind die Toleranzen im Getriebe auch bei allen Rollen einer Serie annährend gleich. Dies wäre bei gefrästen Teilen niemals möglich.


sehe ich genauso.
Bsp:http://www.foehl.de/index.php?id=7
was wollt Ihr mehr.

Mfg Algon


----------



## Algon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Und zur Marktgröße, beschränkt das mal nicht auf D-Land allein, zumindest unsere dänischen Nachbarn bekommen laut Katalog 2008, das gleiche Material wie wir. In den anderen europ. Ländern sicher auch ( sh-europe!) da kommen schon ganz schön viele Käufer zusammen.


Mit kleinen Markt ist der gesamte europäische Markt gemeint.
Und das ist nunmal, mit Abstand, der kleinste Markt.

MfG Algon


----------



## taxel (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,

so ein Jungfrauen-Geschlechtsverkehr-Tröt hier. |uhoh: Ich habe ein TP 3000 SFC und die läuft 1a. Ich hatte mir eigentlich ein paar *INFORMATIONEN *von Leuten mit Sach- und Fachverstand gewünscht. Metallurgen oder Maschinenbauingenieure wären wirklich interssant zu hören. Statt dessen nur BLABLABLA. 

Das Abo für den Tröt lösche ich jetzt.

Gruß

Axel

P.S. Martin hat mein vollstes Verständnis.

Axel


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Martin,


du googelst dir aber auch n Wolf gerade. :q

Mal Hand auf's Herz: würdest du denn eine solche Rolle mit Zinkgussgetriebe bedenkenlos kaufen? #c


----------



## Algon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Danke für den Link#6
> 
> Allen "Zinkverteuflern" sei auch noch dieser Link ans Herz gelegt....


 
siehe auch #220 

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nur mal nebenbei, ihr wisst aber schon, dass es zig Alu- und Magnesiumlegierungen gibt, im PDF sind nur 2 erwähnt.

Alugussteile sind bei guten Antriebsrädern ausgehärtet und erst durch die Wärmebehandlung erhalten diese ihre endgültigen Materialeigenschaften.

Ebenso werden "hochwertige" Antriebsräder zunächst im Rohling gegossen und dann zerspant bzw. nachbearbeitet. (Zähne nachgeschnitten, Lageraufnahmen poliert etc.)

Wie es mit der Zerspanbarkeit von Zinkdruckguss ausschaut, kann ich nicht beurteilen, denke aber, dass diese bedeutend schlechter als die von einer zerspanfähigen Alulegierung ist.

Aufschluss kriegen wir erst, wenn sich mal einer von den zahlreichen TP FC / Stradic FC Benutzern bereit erklärt das Antriebsritzel zu fotografieren, ich bin ziemlich fest davon überzeugt, dass es sich um ein billiges Gussteil ohne Nachbearbeitung oder gar Beschichtung handelt.

Die Frage, ob die EU Modelle schlechter als die US Modelle sind, wurde ja hinreichend beantwortet - Das US-Modell hat ne Schraubkurbel, ein Lager mehr, ein edleres Finish und ein Getriebe aus gefrästem und beschichtetem Alu.

Warum soll ausgerechnet das Getriebe mit dem US-Modell ebenbürtig sein?

Hier das Antriebsrad einer Saros (90 € Rolle!)- Siehe Seite 9 im Thread 












Quelle: Otti1


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Nur mal nebenbei, ihr wisst aber schon, dass es zig Alu- und Magnesiumlegierungen gibt, im PDF sind nur 2 erwähnt.
> 
> Alugussteile sind bei guten Antriebsrädern ausgehärtet und erst durch die Wärmebehandlung erhalten diese ihre endgültigen Materialeigenschaften.
> 
> Ebenso werden "hochwertige" Antriebsräder zunächst im Rohling gegossen und dann zerspant bzw. nachbearbeitet. (Zähne nachgeschnitten, Lageraufnahmen poliert etc.)


Dazu kann ich nix sagen, bin kein Metallverarbeiter.





Khaane schrieb:


> Wie es mit der Zerspanbarkeit von Zinkdruckguss ausschaut, kann ich nicht beurteilen, denke aber, dass diese bedeutend schlechter als die von einer zerspanfähigen Alulegierung ist.


Du denkst das, vielleicht ist es aber auch ganz anders...





Khaane schrieb:


> Aufschluss kriegen wir erst, wenn sich mal einer von den zahlreichen TP FC / Stradic FC Benutzern bereit erklärt das Antriebsritzel zu fotografieren, ich bin ziemlich fest davon überzeugt, dass es sich um ein billiges Gussteil ohne Nachbearbeitung oder gar Beschichtung handelt.


Und anhand eines Bildes kann man auch nur die Optik begutachten aber keine Rückschlüsse auf Materialzusammensetzungen ziehen.






Khaane schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob die EU Modelle schlechter als die US Modelle sind, wurde ja hinreichend beantwortet - Das US-Modell hat ne Schraubkurbel, ein Lager mehr, ein edleres Finish und ein Getriebe aus gefrästem und beschichtetem Alu.
> 
> Warum soll ausgerechnet das Getriebe mit dem US-Modell ebenbürtig sein?


Das edlere Finish ist ja wohl reine Geschmackssache, oder?

Die Schraubkurbel geht auch mehr in Richtung "Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden"

Ein Lager mehr? Ob das "besser" ist kommt drauf an wo es sitzt, oder?



@Khaane:
Bitte nicht als Angriff gegen Dich werten, ich will nur aufzeigen, daß man jedes Post von Jedem hier so zerpflücken kann, das es einem selbst wieder in den Kram paßt... #h


----------



## Hooked (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Auf der Seite (link), ist Aluminium bei allen Werten die relevant sind besser. Zumindest in den aufgeführten Tabellen. Einzig die Schlagfestigkeit der Zinklegierung ist höher. Lässt sich auch wieder ganz leicht ändern, indem man dem Alu auch Zusätze verpasst. Aber darum gehts ja nicht.


Alles Augenwischerei!!!!

Alu ist und bleibt besser. Es ist nur schwerer zu bearbeiten, teurer zu bearbeiten und vor allem nicht so schnell herzustellen.

Wie gesagt, nur unter dem Aspekt der Kostenersparnis und des Umweltschutzes ist das Zink besser.

Von der Genauigkeit her macht einer CNC-Maschine so schnell keiner was vor. 
Nur das Zink in die Nähe dieser Genauigkeit kommt und zudem (da wären wir wieder bei des Pudels Kern) noch günstiger ist.
Und warum kommt es in die Nähe, weil es so dolle CNC-Maschinen (und vor allem Werkzeuge) gibt.  Aber das hatten wir ja schon. 
Nämlich, mit einer CNC-gefertigten Gussform kann man tausende Zinkteile herstellen. Sogar in Atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit und Genauigkeit. Das ganze dann auch noch viel günstiger.
Ändert aber alles nicht daran, das der Werkstoff an sich schlechter ist. 
Das Zeug bricht ja auch nicht wenn es sich zu stark verformt. Es verformt sich erstmal einfach nur plastisch. Ob ein verformter Zahn besser ist als ein abgebrochner muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Da die Zinkteile nicht nachbearbeitet werden, spart man auch hier nochmal eine Menge Zeit. Vor allem weil sie viel schwieriger zu bearbeiten wären. Das rührt auch wieder von der Dehnbarkeit des Materials her. 

Die einzigen Leute, für die Zinkgetriebe in Angelrollen besser sind, sind die Leute von Shimano.


----------



## Algon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Hooked schrieb:


> Auf der Seite (link), ist Aluminium bei allen Werten die relevant sind besser.


Und das wären? evtl sind für dich ja andere Werte relevant.

MfG Algon


----------



## Hackersepp (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

SHIMANO


----------



## Khaane (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ohne Vergleichsfotos kommen wir in der Diskussion nicht weiter - Da sich wohl keiner der TP FC User bereit erklärt das Ritzel abzulichten, können wir den Thread auch gleich dichtmachen.



Hackersepp schrieb:


> SHIMANO



Guten Morgen,

wurde von Martin bereits gepostet.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Klar kann das Ding zugemacht werden, hier prallen nur noch festgefahrene Meinungen aufeinander und keiner ist im geringsten bereit von seinem Standpunkt abzuweichen...
Es macht jegliche Diskussion überflüssig, wenn keiner von beiden Seiten bereit ist wenigstens mal über die Standpunkter der Gegenseite nachzudenken...


----------



## Khaane (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich sag mal, wenn das Zinkgetriebe in der Oberflächengüte dem der Aluritzel entspricht, die Verschleissfestigkeit und Laufruhe gleichbleibend sind, so spielt es keine Rolle.

Aber wenn seitens der Shimano-User selbst die Steckkurbel des EU-Modells gegenüber einer US-Schraubkurbel verteidigt wird - Geschmackssache :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> zu lustig diese Spekulationen hier


Eben..
Mit belegbaren Fakten kam noch keiner.....


----------



## Hooked (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Martin
Jetzt weiss ich auch was Du meinst.
Du meinst, weil sagen wir mal, aus einer Form 1000 Teile kommen sind die alle gleich und alle gleich Maßhaltig? Das stimmt schon. Aber wenn man wiederum 1000 Formen hat, läufts wohl wieder auf gleiche heraus. Weil die ja dann mit den "ungenauen" Maschinen hergestellt wurden.   
Nein, ist schon klar. 
Wenn schwierig zu bearbeitende Formen und Rundungen da sind, dann gibt bsplw. beim fräsen, mal in der Ecke die Abweichung, in der anderen Kuhle die andere Abweichung.
Ist dann also nicht so genau reproduziert. 
Allerdings sind diese Abweichungen beim fräsen innerhalb einer engeren Toleranz als beim Gießen, was wiederum bedeutet das gefräste Teile doch genauer sind. Nur sind sie nicht genau gleich bzw. keine Kopie des vorherigen Teils.
Insgesamt muss ich Dir aber schon Recht geben. Die Gegossenen Teile sind an allen Stellen gleich genau. Gefräste Teile nur an den "brauchbaren" (mit einer Toleranz versehenen) Stellen oder Oberflächen.

Zink lässt sich halt super und genau gießen. Alu ja leider nicht ganz so gut. Also muss Alu nachbearbeitet werden und Zink nicht.
Wenn man einen Werkstoff so gut gießen kann, warum nicht?
Nur ändert das nichts an der Tatsache das Alu das hochwertigere und leichtere Material ist.
Naja, jetzt hab ich auch schon wieder nen Ellenlangen Text geschrieben und wir sind immer noch nicht viel weiter.
Da fehlt dann noch der Satz: Die Zeit wirds (wieder mal) zeigen.

I love you all! 
Zumindest ein bisschen. :q

P.S. Ich hole mir jedenfalls erstmal keine Zink Rolle. Prost...


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, wenn das Zinkgetriebe in der Oberflächengüte dem der Aluritzel entspricht, die Verschleissfestigkeit und Laufruhe gleichbleibend sind, so spielt es keine Rolle.
> 
> Aber wenn seitens der Shimano-User selbst die Steckkurbel des EU-Modells gegenüber einer US-Schraubkurbel verteidigt wird - Geschmackssache :m



Kamerad 

Ich verteidige hier gar nix, ich nutze übrigens neben meinen beiden Techniums auch eine Daiwa Exceler, eine Grauvell Targa, eine Quantum etc.

Nur ob ich die Kurbel geschraubt oder gesteckt haben will, IST Geschmackssache, bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## hans albers (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

..moin..

vielleicht sprechen(lesen) wir uns ja wieder,
wenn die ersten probleme auftauchen..
oder auch nicht...

da bis jetzt keine negativen erfahrungen aufgetaucht sind 
gilt erstmal:
hält

ich war lediglich skeptisch ,
einen hersteller-text zum thema
als voraussetzung dafür zu nehmen.

greetz
lars

solange :friede ,freude ,eierkuchen..


----------



## Merlin (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nocheinmal Zinkguß hat NICHTS in hochwertigen Rollen zu suchen.
Dann sind es nämlich keine hochwertigen Rollen mehr.

Wer es nicht glaubt der soll sich so eine Rolle kaufen und damit ordentlich Spinnfischen gehen.
Dann wird er nach ca 4 Monaten feststellen das ich recht hatte.
Die Fa. Si.... ist lange nicht mehr so gut wie sie einmal war, die lebt doch hautsächlich vo Ihren guten Ruf.


----------



## Hooked (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben..
> Mit belegbaren Fakten kam noch keiner.....



Ok, dann mal ein belegbarer Fakt (den wir aber schon öfter hatten).

Alu ist leichter, bei mindestens gleicher Maßhaltigkeit.

Was interessiert es uns, ob Zinkguss leichter herzustellen ist, wenn sich das ganze nicht im Preis bemerkbar macht?

Wie gesagt, alles Augenwischerei.
Wenn ich doch eine Rolle mit erprobtem, gutem bis sehr gutem Innenleben zum selben Preis bekomme wie eine mit Schnellspritzgussgetriebe, dann nehme ich doch die bewährte Variante.

Das mit den belegbaren Fakten ist in der Technik ist nicht immer so einfach, wenn man keine Labors und Maschinen zur Verfügung hat.
Vor allem klaffen Theorie und Praxis manchmal weit auseinander.

So, jetzt reichts auch erstmal. 
Bis gleich mal, ich hole mir nen Kaffee...


----------



## Hooked (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Achso, prost Martin! #6   #g

Auch wenn ich mit Kaffee anstoße...


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Die Schraubkurbel geht auch mehr in Richtung "Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden"



Naja, Steffen, najaaa... |supergri

Wüsste jetzt nicht, was einem an ner Steckkurbel wirklich besser gefallen könnte. Es sei denn man mag's gern wackelig.  #t



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wenn das Zink nich in der neuen Twin Power sondern in der neuen Arc wäre, wäre die Diskussion ganz anders verlaufen:



_Wäre_ ist gut!  Da _sind_ einige Räder aus Zinkguss drin.  Und die sind nebenbei wohl auch ein Grund, warum die Rollen so oft Ärger machen.


----------



## Khaane (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Kamerad
> 
> Ich verteidige hier gar nix, ich nutze übrigens neben meinen beiden Techniums auch eine Daiwa Exceler, eine Grauvell Targa, eine Quantum etc.
> 
> Nur ob ich die Kurbel geschraubt oder gesteckt haben will, IST Geschmackssache, bei mir jedenfalls.




Solange das Kurbelspiel nicht gravierend ist, so kann man mit ner Steckkurbel gut auskommen - Nachem ich mir letztens ne Stradic FB angeschaut hatte, wurde mein Horizont bzgl. des Kurbelspiels erweitert.
(wie kann Shimano sowas aus der Fabrik lassen?)

Für mich persönlich kommen nur Rollen mit Schraubkurbeln infrage - Nicht weil es praktische Vorteile hätte, sondern weil ich bzgl. dem Kurbel- und Getriebespiel extrem pingelig bin - Das stört mich ungemein. #h


----------



## Hooked (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

...wohl wahr. Aber wir streiten doch nicht. Wir diskutieren.

Wenn man das Antriebsrad aber dünner macht, wird es dann auch genauso stabil?

Mit Festigkeit an sich kommt man da auch nicht so weit.


----------



## Norweger2000 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin,

ich habe lange gelesen und noch länger Überlegt ob es Sinn macht mein "Halbwissen" hier Preis zugeben.
Ich habe einige Rollen Stellas/Twin Power F/FB/ und Aspire...aber ich bin Angler und kein Techniker. Ich bin vor 14 tagen bei einem bekannten Händler in Kaltenkirchen bei Hamburg gewesen, da ich noch eine 2500 Rolle brauchte... ich wollte mir eigentlich die Twin Power FC holen...die aber deutlich schlechter war als meine FB Rolle ( das Spiel in der Kurbel und der Bügel, der war schief/ das konnte ich als laie beurteilen und das nicht nur bei einem Modell)... die Stradic FC war nicht anders... der Verkäufer meinte zu mir, er würde Sie mir echt ungern verkaufen ( bin Stammkunde in dem Laden) da er schon einige der neuen FC´s zurück bekommen hat, wegen dem Getriebe aus Zink... 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat bei einem anderen verkäufer die selbe Auskunft bekommen...der hat im von der Saragossa abgeraten wegen dem Getriebe...

Gruss aus Hamburg
Matthias


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Frag mal Steffen, der fischt sein Zinkgetriebe schon ein weig länger als 4 Monate in der Brandung......


Meinst Du mich?
Ich hab gar keine Rolle mit Zinkgetriebe, mich nervt bei dieser Diskussion auch nur die Schwarzmalerei.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Naja, Steffen, najaaa... |supergri
> 
> Wüsste jetzt nicht, was einem an ner Steckkurbel wirklich besser gefallen könnte. Es sei denn man mag's gern wackelig.  #t


Digger, bei mir wackelt da nix also bei meinen Techniums meine ich 




WickedWalleye schrieb:


> _Wäre_ ist gut!  Da _sind_ einige Räder aus Zinkguss drin.  Und die sind nebenbei wohl auch ein Grund, warum die Rollen so oft Ärger machen.


Kai, man muß aber auch beachten, daß Zinkdruckguß nicht gleich Zinkdruckguß ist...



Khaane schrieb:


> Solange das Kurbelspiel nicht gravierend ist, so kann man mit ner Steckkurbel gut auskommen - Nachem ich mir letztens ne Stradic FB angeschaut hatte, wurde mein Horizont bzgl. des Kurbelspiels erweitert.
> (wie kann Shimano sowas aus der Fabrik lassen?)
> 
> Für mich persönlich kommen nur Rollen mit Schraubkurbeln infrage - Nicht weil es praktische Vorteile hätte, sondern weil ich bzgl. dem Kurbel- und Getriebespiel extrem pingelig bin - Das stört mich ungemein. #h


Nicht nur bei Kurbel & Getriebespiel bist Du pingelig mein Lieber 


Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
Ich will hier Shimano nicht verteidigen, Daiwa nicht schlechtmachen oder Spro in den Dreck ziehen, ich bin da einfach vorurteilsfrei #h

@Khaane:
wir hatten zwei Stradic FC im Laden, nix mit Spiel im Vierkant, absolut fest.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> der hat im von der Saragossa abgeraten wegen dem Getriebe...



Die Saragossa hat aber kein Zinkgetriebe verbaut...

Gratulation zum Halbwissen #h


----------



## Hooked (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Martin
So siehts aus! :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Apropos Saragossa, ist das nicht die, die es in Deutschland eigentlich gar nicht gibt? Mir ist da irgendwie so.

Über Österreich kann man die besorgen, wobei Shimano Europa in Österreich überhauptnicht tätig ist... da kommt viel über andere Wege rein, übrigens auch so einige "Nachbauten" im Originalgewand...


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Digger, bei mir wackelt da nix also bei meinen Techniums meine ich



Digger, du wackelst nich richtig. :vik:

Hab momentan 2 Techniums im Einsatz und die wackeln beide an der Kurbel wie die Hölle - genau so wie die anderen, die ich davor besaß und diese, die noch im Laden stehen. :m

Meine 5000er hat sogar gut 1cm Kurbelspiel |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes, in etwa so wie die TP FB.

Und die Stradic FB hat auch extremes Kurbelspiel. Vielleicht verstehen wir nicht das gleiche darunter? Dabei bin ich da nichtmal so pingelig wie David. Dessen TP FC (ontopic *an*) hat btw überhaupt kein Kurbelspiel - Einschraubkurbel halt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Digger, du wackelst nich richtig. :vik:
> 
> Hab momentan 2 Techniums im Einsatz und die wackeln beide an der Kurbel wie die Hölle - genau so wie die anderen, die ich davor besaß und diese, die noch im Laden stehen. :m
> 
> Meine 5000er hat sogar gut 1cm Kurbelspiel |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes, in etwa so wie die TP FB.




Hase...
wolltest Du am WE nicht hier übernachten?
Bin ja gar nicht hier, sonst hätte ich Dir gezeigt wie gut ich wackel


----------



## melis (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kommt drauf an wie an der Kurbel das "Spiel" auftaucht. Wackelt man in Drehrichtung ist es das Getriebe nicht die Kurbel, wackelt man in Richtung Steckverbindung/Gegenschraube ist es die Kurbel.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Bei der ganzen Firlefanzdiskussion um Werkstoffkunde und Getriebeherstellungsverfahren will ich mal nebenbei ein paar Fakten einstreuen.

Ich habe gerade mal mit dem Shimanohändler meines Vertrauens telefoniert und nach Stradics und TPs gefragt.

Folgende Aussagen kann ich so weitergeben:

"Beide Rollenserien werden seit Ende des letzten Jahres erfolgreich verkauft. Bei beiden Rollenserien gab es bisher keine einzige Reklamation geschweige denn einen Getriebeschaden.
Um die Qualität der Rollenserien wirklich beurteilen zu können, sollte man - wie bei jeder anderen Serie auch - ca 1 Jahr abwarten, um dann zu schauen ob und welche Probleme auftauchen können."

O-Ton-Ende.

Nun diskutiert man lustig weiter, unterhaltsam ist es allemal, insbesondere wenn der eine oder andere selbsternannte "Experte" erzählt, dass er schon etliche Stella zerschraubt hat.

Nur nochmal als kleiner Gedankenanstoß - wir reden hier nicht von Formel1-Autos, Düsenjägern oder Space Shuttle, sondern von Angelrollen, die zumindest hier bei uns in der norddeutschen Tiefebene überschaubaren Belastungen ausgesetzt sind, aber möglicherweise ist das in anderen Regionen Deutschlands anders.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nochmal Saragossa...

Getriebe aus kaltgeschiedetem Aluminium, dieses Getriebe haben ebenfalls verbaut die Technium FB und die Aspire FA.

Stella hat dieses HD Gear, alle anderen haben das Zinkgetriebe.

So steht es im aktuellen Shimano Katalog.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Da hat er recht dem Sundvogel sein Shimano-Händler #h

Aber es hüpfen ja im AB so einige selbsternannte Getriebespezialisten rum, die immer alles besser wissen 


Ubrigens Uli:
wer ne Stella einfach mal so zerlegt und wieder zusammenbaut, der hat meine Hochachtung.
ich glaube nur, daß die wenigsten von denen die das hier schreiben eben überhaupt schon mal gemacht haben.
Ich selbst geh' da nicht ran, für sowas gibts Servicecenter und damit basta.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Hase...
> wolltest Du am WE nicht hier übernachten?
> Bin ja gar nicht hier, sonst hätte ich Dir gezeigt wie gut ich wackel



|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Edit: Keine Beleidigungen im Forum!

Gruß Torsk


----------



## Algon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nochmal als kleiner Gedankenanstoß - wir reden hier nicht von Formel1-Autos, Düsenjägern oder Space Shuttle, sondern von Angelrollen, die zumindest hier bei uns in der norddeutschen Tiefebene überschaubaren Belastungen ausgesetzt sind,


na dann warte mal ab bis die ersten Rechenbeispiele kommen 

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Aber es hüpfen ja im AB so einige selbsternannte Getriebespezialisten rum, die immer alles besser wissen



Manchmal wundert man sich wirklich. Aber der Wahrheitsgehalt der Postings eines manchen selbsternannten Rollenspezialisten läßt sich im sprachgewaltigen Wortschwall nicht leicht erkennen.

Wer das hier glaubt, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen. Wie war das mit der "Lüge" und dem "Lügen?"



> Dann ritzen die Zahnradzähne eben ganz flugs die dünne Beschichtung weg, das habe ich bei etlichen Stellas mit der zugegeben guten Black-Almite Beschichtung jetzt mehrfach vorliegen gehabt.




Du hast einfach recht:



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> wer ne Stella einfach mal so zerlegt und wieder zusammenbaut, der hat meine Hochachtung.
> ich glaube nur, daß die wenigsten von denen die das hier schreiben eben überhaupt schon mal gemacht haben.



Webspace ist geduldig.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Verdammt geduldig Uli... verdammt geduldig...


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Vielleicht könnte man die Beleidigungen hier editieren, anstatt den Thread zu schließen? Dann würde es wieder sachlich.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Man man wie man sich wegen Angelrollen in die Haare kriegen kann... 
Schluss hier bevor sich noch mehr vor den rollenden Zug werfen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hat sich überschnitten,

Okay Ulli eine Chance geben wir Euch noch...


----------



## Norweger2000 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Zum Getriebe der Saragossa kann ich nichts sagen... ich hatte Sie zwar in der Hand ( ja das Original;-) ) und Sie machte nen Top Einruck in der äusserlichen Verarbeitung mehr kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruss aus Hamburg
Matthias


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Danke Kai #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Eigentlich ist die Threadfrage einfach:

- Shimano probiert ein für sie neues Getriebematerial aus, und versucht dieses möglichst positiv aussehen zu lassen. An genauen Informationen mangelt es aber (noch). 

- Wenn Shimano das in die Produktion und den ersten Feldtest nimmt, wird das Material sicher soweit halten, dass es den Verkauf und die erste Zeit übersteht. Das liegt auf der Hand, ist klar, mir auch  So deftig ins Knie schiessen, dass die Rollen innen drin einfach zerbröseln, das geht nicht. Hat aber auch keiner behauptet.
Aber dass sie nach 2 Jahren dort anfangen, dagegen hat der Hersteller ganz sicher auch nichts.

- Getriebe aus Zinkspritzdruckguss sind nun aber nicht neues, sowas hatte ich 1974 schon, nur dann nicht lange: 4 dicke Aale und kaputt war sie. 
Das waren dann so illustre Firmen wie DAM (SLS2), Shakespeare (2002 ff.), Fisherman, Herculy, aber auch an eine Daiwa Bronze 130  kann ich mich noch erinnern. Diese Rollen sind heute alle tot, sofern sie irgendwie benutzt wurden. Andere aus der Zeit leben noch, trotz deftiger Benutzung, werden anscheinend sogar die nächsten Rollengenerationen überleben. Auf die Idee sind jedenfalls schon Rollenhersteller vor 35 Jahren gekommen - das mal nochmal richtig hervorgekehrt.

- Über Zinkspritzdruckguss an anderen aktuellen Rollen brauche ich auch nicht viel mehr sagen, das ist ja praktisch schon Legende, wie z.B. am Red Arc WS-Zwischenantrieb. 
Und das finde ich genauso eine Sauerei, auch wenn es dort nur im Sekundärgetriebetrieb ist. Der Hersteller spart ein paar Cents, dem Angler kostet es vorzeitig die Rolle bzw. den Spaß daran, in jedem Falle aber viel Enttäuschung und einigen Ärger.

- Wieviel und wo Zinkspritzdruckguss verwendet wurde, wieviele Zahnräder etc. es sind, darüber schweigt sich der Hersteller Shimano geflissentlich aus. Wer hat nachgeschaut?

- Zu Bemäkeln ist halt die Kriechfähigkeit und damit ein zwangsläufiges Verziehen von hochanteiligen Zinklegierungen, die durch Druck und/oder Temperatur ausgelöst werden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> Zum Getriebe der Saragossa kann ich nichts sagen... ich hatte Sie zwar in der Hand ( ja das Original;-) ) und Sie machte nen Top Einruck in der äusserlichen Verarbeitung mehr kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Gruss aus Hamburg
> Matthias



Die Saragossa erinnert sehr stark an die Twin Power FA, schade, daß sie für Deutschland nicht vorgesehen ist, würde mir sehr gefallen, genau wie die Spheros, die in den kleinen Größen auch nicht in Deutschland angeboten wird.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hat sich überschnitten,
> 
> Okay Ulli eine Chance geben wir Euch noch...





Danke, das ist nett.

Ich finde das dieser Thread hier ein Paradebeispiel für bestimmte Stilblüten in Foren des Internets ist.

Hier findet sich Halbwissen, gepaart mit eloquenter Schwätzerei, dreisten Behauptungen und dem Wunsch zur Bekehrung.

Dennoch ist der Thread letztlich informativ, weil er deutlich macht, das hier ein Material verbaut wurde, zudem es zumindest allgemein noch wenige Erfahrungen gibt.

Ob das jetzt für einen Käufer gut oder schlecht ist, das muß wie schon sehr früh im Thread angesprochen jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, genauso wie jeder selbst entscheiden muß wie er Aussagen einzelner Personen abseits von persönlichen Sympathiebekundungen wertet und für sich deutet.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Hier findet sich Halbwissen, gepaart mit eloquenter Schwätzerei, dreisten Behauptungen und dem Wunsch zur Bekehrung.



Wenn Du jetzt noch Überheblichkeit und Selbstüberschätzung mit aufgezählt hättest hätte ich schwören können, dass Du schon mal bei mir in der Firma warst


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Da gibts aber viel Firmen in denen diese Konstellation zum Tragen kommt 

Kene da auch so einige Pappenheimer von früher


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Der Thread sollte weiterlaufen.
Weil: Infos von Usern der Rollen zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt sind sehr intressant finde ich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Lustig, da fragt mich doch einer, ob ich meine Sephia 2500 gegen eine TP 4000 FC tauschen will. Nein, will ich nicht. Ich will keine "deutsche" Twinpower.


----------



## Algon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

"Trotzdem hat Zink heutzutage noch immer nicht den Stellenwert,
den es eigentlich verdient. Das Zinkdruckgiesverfahren
ist eines der wirtschaftlichsten Fertigungsverfahren fur Grosserien,
berucksichtigt man seine Gesamtkosten. Zink ist meistens
nur dafur bekannt, dass es recht schwer ist, die vielen Vorteile,
die sich hinter diesem oftmals verkannten Verfahren verstecken,
sind meistens unbekannt. Das relativ schlechte Image von Zink​und sein geringer Bekanntheitsgrad ist fur die deutschen Zinkgiesereien somit Herausforderung und Chance gleichermasen.......

Zusammenfassend kann gesagt werden, dass bei richtiger Indikationsstellung
und konstruktiver Berucksichtigung der Werkstoffeigenschaften
sowie intelligentem Werkzeugmanagement
das Zinkdruckgiesverfahren ein auserst wirtschaftliches Fertigungsverfahren
darstellt, welches die Forderungen nach gesteigerter
Qualitat bei gleichzeitig gunstigen Produktionskosten hervorragend erfullt.......​

Dem im Vergleich zu Al- und Mg-Legierungen
hohen spezifischen Gewicht kann durch intelligente Bauteilkonstruktion​
mit Rippen, Aussparungen sowie Dunnwandguss kompensatorisch entgegengewirkt werden."


Quelle:http://www.die-casting.de/fileadmin/foehl/Downloads/Formulare/G_0207_S36-37.pdf​ 


MfG Algon​


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Der Thread sollte weiterlaufen.
> Weil: Infos von Usern der Rollen zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt sind sehr intressant finde ich.



Jep, das sehe ich auch so. Möglicherweise muß sich ja der eine beim anderen letztlich entschuldigen.

Hm, ein frommer Gedanke, aber irgendwie so menschlich und romantisch. Wie auch immer, das AB ist zum Erfahrungsaustausch da, auch wenn es manchmal wie hier etwas quer läuft.

Wenn am Ende dabei rauskommt, dass die TP eine Superrolle ist, dann ist das genauso gut für den AB-User, als wenn rauskommt, dass das eine Sch...rolle ist.

Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, auch bei deinem Getriebeschaden, dass bei bestimmten Marken liebend gerne pauschalisiert wird - frei nach dem Motto "eine kaputt, alle Mist" wobei hingegen bei anderen Marken und Modellen wirklich richtig viele Schrott sein können und immer noch von Montagsmodellen fabuliert wird. 

Meine Rollenempfehlung:

Wenn du eine gute Schnurverlegung, eine respektable Bremse und einen weichen Lauf über mehrere Jahre hinweg haben möchtest, wenn du im Süß- und Salzwasser fischen willst, wenn du nicht mehr als 250 € ausgeben möchtest, dann... ja dann kaufe dir:






Fünf Shimano Exage FA


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

bevor ihr jetzt alle angeln geht ( ich komm nicht aus dem Bureau)
Ich versteh irgendwie die ganze Aufregung nicht.
Die Modelle mit dem Zinkgetriebe von shamoni sind doch nun wahrlich nicht erst seit 2009 auf dem Markt.
Minimum ist doch ab 2008 ( m.E. schon 2007, meine Navi gekauft) da müßte es doch Schrottmeldungen hageln. Und das ist für mich das einzig bisher nachvollziehbare Kriterium, weil der Rest zum Material ist Vermutung. Mängel habe ich nicht gelesen. Also scheint es zu funktionieren. Ob es etwas Besseres gibt? Wenn das Eine hält und das Andere ( importierte) auch, ist das doch ok.
Dann ist das mehr eine Glaubensfrage. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mal ne Frage...

hier: http://www.wickfordangling.co.uk/shimano-co/twin_power_fc_reel.htm

steht Diecast Drive Gear... Zinkgetriebe?

Beim gleichen UK Händler ist die Aspire FA mit HD Gear angegeben, im Deutschen Katalog hat das HD Gear die Stella, die Aspire "nur" das Kaltgeschmiedete Aluminiumgetriebe...


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das Diecast Drive Gear hat da übrigens auch die Exage...


----------



## Khaane (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage...
> 
> hier: http://www.wickfordangling.co.uk/shimano-co/twin_power_fc_reel.htm
> 
> ...



Nein, gegossenes Getriebe, welches nachbearbeitet wurde. (Alu)

Ein Ritzel aus einem Block ohne Gussrohling zu fräsen wäre viel zu teuer und schwachsinnig, da es keinen Vorteil bringt - Der Block ist letztlich auch gegossen.

So sieht das Stella FA Ritzel aus. 








Quelle: http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f72/shimano-stella-8000fa-2863/


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Diecast = Druckguß

Vom Material für den Guß fehlt bei den Tommys die Angabe...

Da aber irgendwie in allem sowieso Zink zu sein scheint...


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Danke Khaane, habs gerade schon übersetzen lassen #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

diecast heißt druckgegossen und cold forged kaltgeschmiedet. Das ist dieselbe Aspire wie hier auch. Da würde ja der Hund in der Pfanne verrückt, wenn das jetzt auch noch in Deutschland und England unterschiedlich wäre oder sogar im Flachland und im Mittelgebirge.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Cold forged war mir klar, das andere hab ich einfach mal durch den Google Übersetzer gejagt 

Ich denke auch, daß bei vielen onlineshops manchmal was durcheinandergebracht wird und so auch ne Menge Verwirrung entsteht...

Naja, egal. War mir nur gerade auf den Bildschirm gekommen der englische Shop


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich finde in der ganzen diskutiererei geht ein entscheidender Faktor vergessen: Der Auslegungszustand

Bei allem was man so produziert wird ein Anforderungsprofil erstellt, dementsprechend dann Material etc zusammengestellt wird. Wenn man jetzt feststellt das ein Getriebe viel mehr aushält als der Rest der Rolle kann man es gefahrlos "schwächen", solange es noch im Anforderungsprofil bleibt. Das ist nunmal technisch sinnvoll und wird in allen Bereichen so gehandhabt. 

Wenn bestimmte Belastungsgrenzen überschritten werden kommt es zu einer planmäßigen Überlastung. Das mag dem einen oder anderen nicht gefallen, ist aber so. Wenn eine Bremskraft mit maximal 5kg angegeben wird und man mittels Geflechtschnur mit 10kg belastet gibt irgendwas nach - im Zweifel vermutlich irgendetwas in der Rolle. Aber ist das schlimm? Man kann natürlich alles noch massiver und stabiler auslegen, die Frage ist eben nur wie sinnvoll das ist.

Beim normalen Angeln bin ich mir sicher das auch dieses Getriebematerial ausreichend ist! Bei extremen Einsatzsituationen mag es zu Ausfällen kommen, das halte ich aber für verschmerzbar.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

PS: Ich gehe jetzt auch mal kurz angeln! :m


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn man bei Shimpanski den Newsletter bezieht, dann kann man nachlesen, dass die Zinkgetriebe das Non-plus-ultra sind.

Für mich liest sich das wie:

"Rauchen verursacht keinen Lungenkrebs" 
gez.: Dr. Marlboro


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hatte am WE eine Twin Power FC in der Hand und muss sagen, die lief sch.... Nicht richtig rund, schwergängige "Punkte" beim Drehen und das obwohl sie noch ziemlich neu war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Veit schrieb:


> Nicht richtig rund, schwergängige "Punkte" beim Drehen und das obwohl sie noch ziemlich neu war.


Das ist aber eine sehr kurze und gute Beschreibung #6 für den folgenden Fall: 

*Falls* das Großrad (wo die Kurbel ansetzt) aus diesem unbekannten Zinkguss bestände (?), würde ich bei starker draufgegebener Drucklast und einsetzendem Kriechen des Zinks genau so etwas erwarten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast die hier mit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kam nicht bis ans Wasser, Notfall... |krach:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich finde in der ganzen diskutiererei geht ein entscheidender Faktor vergessen: Der *Auslegungszustand*
> 
> Bei allem was man so produziert wird ein *Anforderungsprofil* erstellt, ...


Volle Zustimmung, das ist es und das wäre es! #6
Nur wo ist es spezifiziert?



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn bestimmte Belastungsgrenzen überschritten werden kommt es zu einer planmäßigen Überlastung. Das mag dem einen oder anderen nicht gefallen, ist aber so.


Exaktemente, du sagst aber auch richtig "bestimmte" Belastungsgrenzen. s.o.
Wo steckt diese Spezifikation?



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn eine Bremskraft mit maximal 5kg angegeben wird und man mittels Geflechtschnur mit 10kg belastet gibt irgendwas nach


Die Bremskraft kann es nun nicht sein, die sagt wenn überhaupt - etwas über die Bremsscheiben in neuwertigem Zustand aus. Ich messe sowas dauernd einfach per Federwaage nach, und stimmen tut es schon mal gar nie nicht - in beide Richtungenabweichend.
Wenn sich bei wirkenden 5kg Zugkraft die Rolle wie die 4000er Shimano verwinden, gehe ich nicht von einer dauerhaften Resistenz aus. |rolleyes
Was mit deiner so gerade im Ansatz passierte, ist ja auch sehr unschön und grenzwertig gewesen. 

Diese Bremskraftangabe im US+JP Bewerbungen erweckt inzwischen für mich auch nur den Eindruck einer "Max. Drag Power Wettkampfes", denn wenn bei weit weniger der Bügelarm und der Rotor sich verwinden, ist das nicht mehr passend, richtig und gesund, der Achsenlauf wird in jedem Falle verklemmt und beeinträchtigt.

*Forderung:* :m
Ich möchte als Angler mit einer Angelrolle im Einsatz und damit Kunde eines Rollenanbieters schon wissen, wieviel die Rolle *auf Dauer + schadlos* aushalten kann und damit belastet werden darf.

Wie bekommt man die Hersteller+Anbieter dazu, sorgfältigere Angaben zu machen?


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *Falls* das Großrad (wo die Kurbel ansetzt) aus diesem unbekannten Zinkguss bestände (?), würde ich bei starker draufgegebener Drucklast und einsetzendem Kriechen des Zinks genau so etwas erwarten.


hääää|bigeyes was is?

|wavey:
MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Wie bekommt man die Hersteller+Anbieter dazu, sorgfältigere Angaben zu machen?


Gar nicht, weil jeder Hersteller ja meint, jährlich 3 - 10 neue Rollenserien auf den Markt bringen zu müssen.

Eine Angabe über entsprechende Belastbarkeit oder Haltbarkeit ist aber nur zu machen, wenn man die Produkte im Vorfeld entsprechend lange von entsprechend vielen Tetsern überprüfen lässt.

Das schaffen die nicht mal mit Autos für ein paar zigtausend Teuros, wie soll dass dann bei vergleichsweise "Billigprodukten" wie Angelrollen funktionieren?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *Forderung:* :m
> Ich möchte als Angler mit einer Angelrolle im Einsatz und damit Kunde eines Rollenanbieters schon wissen, wieviel die Rolle *auf Dauer + schadlos* aushalten kann und damit belastet werden darf.
> 
> Wie bekommt man die Hersteller+Anbieter dazu, sorgfältigere Angaben zu machen?



Da stimme ich Dir voll zu, diese Aussage wäre sehr wünschenswert.

Es gibt intern sicher diese Auslegungszustände, nur werden sie nicht veröffentlicht.

Das ist unser Problem, und das werden wir auch nicht auf dem deutschen Markt lösen, sondern wenn dann im US/JP-Segment, falls da die Nachfrage kommt. Da die Modelle für diese Märkte aber wie es aussieht für höhere Belastungen konzipiert sind (oder sie zumindest vertragen) scheint sich die Frage dort niucht zu stellen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> hääää|bigeyes was is?


Also nochmal ein Versuch:
1.) Wir wissen gar nicht, wieviele und ob überhaupt "Zinkguss" Zahnräder wirklich in den betrachteten Shimano Rollen sind.
2.) Wenn ich annehme, dass dieses Hauptrad oder Großrad aus "Zinkguss" wäre, müßte sich bei starkem Zerren und Rucken an der Rolle als erstes so ein Effekt, wie Veit ihn beschreibt, bemerkbar machen. Und er mußte ganz langsam immer mehr werden.

Jetzt klarer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Wenn ich annehme, dass dieses Hauptrad oder Großrad aus "Zinkguss" wäre, müßte sich bei starkem Zerren und Rucken an der Rolle als erstes so ein Effekt, wie Veit ihn beschreibt, bemerkbar machen. Und er mußte ganz langsam immer mehr werden.


Warum "müsste" es das?
Immer noch das gleiche:
Wir wissen weder die Legierung, noch die Verarbeitung, von daher kann keinerlei "Allgemeinschluss" mit "muss, müsste" etc. gezogen werden.
Es sei denn, Du hast da belegbare Infos, wie das bei den Rollen aussieht.


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *Forderung:* :m
> Ich möchte als Angler mit einer Angelrolle im Einsatz und damit Kunde eines Rollenanbieters schon wissen, wieviel die Rolle *auf Dauer + schadlos* aushalten kann und damit belastet werden darf.


Wer heute ein Produkt baut was lange hält, und dadurch teurer wird, hat doch schon verloren. Das Produkt wird teurer und der Markt ist dann irgendwan mal satt. Wenn Marktforschungen zeigen das ein Angler seine Rolle 2 bis 3 Jahre fischt, und sich dann eine neue kauft, warum soll der Hersteller jetzt eine teurer Rolle anbieten die 5 Jahre hält. Und Angler die ihre Rolle fetten und pflegen, weil sie sie lange haben wollen, sind in der Minderheit.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Angabe über entsprechende Belastbarkeit oder Haltbarkeit ist aber nur zu machen, wenn man die Produkte im Vorfeld entsprechend lange von entsprechend vielen Tetsern überprüfen lässt.


Gut, das wäre aber eine Gesamt+Feldtest.
In der Tat langwierig und aufwendig.
Auf diesen vertrauen aber nach eigenem Bekunden immer mehr Boardies. 
Die Rollen müssen aber auch lange genug verfügbar bleiben, damit das positiv ausnutzbar ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das schaffen die nicht mal mit Autos für ein paar zigtausend Teuros, wie soll dass dann bei vergleichsweise "Billigprodukten" wie Angelrollen funktionieren?


Bei der Angelrolle ist es ja zum Glück um einiges einfacher:
Wie haben da ausschließlich ein Garnaufspulgerät.
1. Das Werfen als Belastung können wir hier mal beiseite lassen (Stationärrolle, offene Spule, Wurflast liegt auf Finger).
2. Das Einkurbeln leer oder unter Last ist immer gleich, bzw. eben unterschiedlich belastet.
3. Die Bremse ist soweit unabhängig, wirkt aber auch gegen die gleiche Zuglast.

=> Im Ergebnis kann man eine Rolle sehr trocken und prüfstandmäßig testen,
von statische Last ranhängen bis über Zugautomaten.
Rucke aus Hänger oder Drill sind erfahrungsgemäß die Hauptbelastungquelle.
Die äußeren Faktoren wie Verformung Bügel, Rotor, Rollenfuß und Gehäuse kann man sogar gut sehen. Die inneren Wirkungen wie Schmierung wegdrücken, Verformungen, Abrieb oder Laufbeeinträchtigungen merkt man sofort beim wieder kurbeln. Und wenn es wo knackt, ist es auch klar.

Also kurzum: Ich sehe das schon relativ einfach als machbar an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> Wer heute ein Produkt baut was lange hält, und dadurch teurer wird, hat doch schon verloren. Das Produkt wird teurer und der Markt ist dann irgendwan mal satt. Wenn Marktforschungen zeigen das ein Angler seine Rolle 2 bis 3 Jahre fischt, und sich dann eine neue kauft, warum soll der Hersteller jetzt eine teurer Rolle anbieten die 5 Jahre hält.
> 
> MfG Algon


Du würdest also eine Wegwerfrolle für 2 Jahre kaufen?

Ich schonmal nicht, da unterscheiden wir uns schon. 
Man kann Rollen als Wegwerfartikel sehen, paßt mir aber gar nicht.

Aber der Hersteller soll es dann bitteschön spezifizieren, vor allem unter welcher Last, Belastung und Einsatzhäufigkeit hält die Rolle 2 Jahre? 
Bei mir hielte sie vlt. 30 Minuten oder 2h ? (wie schön öfter real passiert, z.B. Bremse Nova |rolleyes)
Du kommst da auch so nicht heraus ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> 1. Das Werfen als Belastung können wir hier mal beiseite lassen (Stationärrolle, offene Spule, Wurflast liegt auf Finger).


Also auch das würde mich in der Praxis interessieren, gibt ja genügend Rollen, bei denen es den Bügel bei Gewaltwürfen umhaut und die dadurch kaputt gehen..



> 2. Das Einkurbeln leer oder unter Last ist immer gleich, bzw. eben unterschiedlich belastet.


Würd ich auch anders sehen. Zum einen wegen der jeweiligen Einholgeschwindigkeit, zum anderen weil es eben verschiedene Lasten gibt - von ein paar gram bis zu einigen Kilos... 
Zudem ist es ein Unterschied ob man monofoile (mit Puffer durch Dehnung) oder geflochtene (keine Dehnung, direkte, volle Wirkung auf die Rolle) verwendet. In der Praxis wird kaum ein Angler eine Rolle mit eoiner von der Schnursstärke passenden monofilen eine Rolle groß zu Schaden bringt, da die vorher reisst bzw. überdehnt..



> 3. Die Bremse ist soweit unabhängig, wirkt aber auch gegen die gleiche Zuglast.


Auch wieder Praxis: Wenn man sieht wie manche Angler Rollen schlicht schrotten, weil sie eben mit zugezogener Bremse versuchen Hänger zu lösen, da sieht man schnell dass es da eben nicht nur um die Bremse geht.

Das sind alles eher akademische Dinge, die in der Praxis über die Langlebigkeit einer Rolle nix wirkliches aussagen. 

Die meisten Angler sind ja nicht in der Lage, Schnur, Rolle und Rute optimal aufeinander abzustimmen (da werden 15 Kilo - Schnüre zum Zandertwistern verwendet), da braucht man sich dann auch nicht zu wundern, wenn die Rollen, die ja für andere, weit geringere Belastungen gebaut wurden, den Geist aufgeben.

Ich würde als Hersteller eh die max. Schnurtragkraft vorgeben, die man auf einer Rolle verwenden darf - wer was stärkeres draufzieht, verliert die Gewährleistung/Garantie wegen falscher Handhabung..........


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde als Hersteller eh die max. Schnurtragkraft vorgeben, die man auf einer Rolle verwenden darf - wer was stärkeres draufzieht, verliert die Gewährleistung/Garantie wegen falscher Handhabung..........


Da bin ich sofort mit dafür, sagt eigentlich wegen der damit enthaltenen maximalen (zumindest linearen) Last das gleiche, was ich im Endeffekt als Richtwert für die Belastbarkeitsklasse in kg fordere.


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du würdest also eine Wegwerfrolle für 2 Jahre kaufen?


eine Wegwerfrolle würde keine zwei Jahre bei mir halten

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> wegen der damit enthaltenen maximalen (zumindest linearen) Last


Da würd ich als Hersteller NIE auch annähernd an die maximale Last gehen..
Da seh ich echt zuviel, wenn ich unterwegs bin, wie das Gerät belastet wir in der Praxis..


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Schön Detlef, wie du sofort auf die kleinste Negativmeldung zu der Rolle anspringst und sie so ausschlachtest, daß sie in dein Theorie-Gebilde passt...

Wie z.B aus einem einfachen kurzen Satz von Veit:


Veit schrieb:


> Hatte am WE eine Twin Power FC in der Hand und muss sagen, die lief sch.... Nicht richtig rund, schwergängige "Punkte" beim Drehen und das obwohl sie noch ziemlich neu war.


(So what? Ich hatte auch schon mal ne Stella in der Hand, die lief richtig sch... Jede Rolle kann sch... laufen.) #c

Du aber kannst natürlich mit deinen unglaublichen Fähigkeiten der Ferndiagnose gleich präzise sagen, warum die Rolle sch... lief:


AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine sehr kurze und gute Beschreibung #6 für den folgenden Fall:
> 
> *Falls* das Großrad (wo die Kurbel ansetzt) aus diesem unbekannten Zinkguss bestände (?), würde ich bei starker draufgegebener Drucklast und einsetzendem Kriechen des Zinks genau so etwas erwarten.





> 2.) Wenn ich annehme, dass dieses Hauptrad oder Großrad aus "Zinkguss" wäre, müßte sich bei starkem Zerren und Rucken an der Rolle als erstes so ein Effekt, wie Veit ihn beschreibt, bemerkbar machen. Und er mußte ganz langsam immer mehr werden.


Es liegt *NATÜRLICH* am Zinkguss!!! #6

Dessen genaue Zusammensetzung du ja so genau kennst. |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Eigentlich interessieren hier nur noch praktische Erfahrungen, was der eine oder andere sich daraus zurechtspinnt kann einem echt egal sein, ich glaube nicht an hellseherische Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kai, ich habe das extra ganz dick und fett ein *Falls* (?) hingeschrieben, und nochmal deutlich nachgelegt, dass wir genaue Fakten gar nicht vorliegen haben. Deine Ausführungen zielen damit an dem Punkt vorbei. Ich finde die kurze Beschreibung von Veit einfach gut, die ist geradezu beispielhaft.

Du als altgedienter "Zinkgeschädigter" via WFT Alubraid Ritzelchen bist aber doch geradezu prädistiniert, mal einen genauen Erfahrungsbericht zu geben, wie das beginnt und sich dann anfühlt!


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du als altgedienter "Zinkgeschädigter" via WFT Alubraid Ritzelchen bist aber doch geradezu prädistiniert, mal einen genauen Erfahrungsbericht zu geben, wie das beginnt und sich dann anfühlt!



Ich werd nen Teufel tun, wer sagt mir denn, daß es sich dabei überhaupt um ähnliches Material handelt in den Shimano-Rollen???

Trotzdem steh ich dem ganzen sehr, sehr skeptisch gegenüber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> wer sagt mir denn, daß es sich dabei überhaupt um ähnliches Material handelt in den Shimano-Rollen???


Grundsätzlich richtig.
Für diese Arc+Co Ritzel kann ich es aus dem Abfeilen und begradigen gut für das Material sagen, einfach schon aus dem Vergleich mit anderen Zinklegierungsteilen.
Für das in den Shimano-Rollen verwendete nicht, da nichts vorliegt außer dem allgemeinen Statements in der Werbung.
Die Auswahl und Variatiationsmöglichkeit ist allerdings aufgrund des angegebenen und gängig eingesetzten Verfahrens nicht so sehr hoch.
Über die grundsätzlichen Möglichkeiten und möglichen Folgen hinaus kann man mit den derzeitigen Informationen nichts weiter sagen, auch klar. 

Woran man einen solches sich anbahnendes Problem erkennen könnte, dürfte für viele aber auch die interessante und spannende Frage sein,
auch klar.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler sind ja nicht in der Lage, Schnur, Rolle und Rute optimal aufeinander abzustimmen (da werden 15 Kilo - Schnüre zum Zandertwistern verwendet), da braucht man sich dann auch nicht zu wundern, wenn die Rollen, die ja für andere, weit geringere Belastungen gebaut wurden, den Geist aufgeben.


 
:m Vollste Zustimmung. Es gibt wirklich viele Spezialisten, die auf ihre 2500er eine 20lbs-Schnur ballern und sich wundern oder beschweren, dass die Rolle dabei drauf geht. Das ganze kombiniert mit einem megaharten Rutenknüppel und schon läßt sich die Rolle einfachst überlasten.#6


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich glaube auch das es noch mehr werden wird mit dem Zink.
Andere Hersteller werden nachziehen. In ein zwei Jahren wird es standard sein ->preiswert -> gute Qualität

MfG Algon


----------



## Stachelritter86 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Liebe Diskussionsgemeinde, 

ich les in dem Thread schon seit Anfang mit und kann sowohl die Argumente der einen Seite, als auch die der anderen Seite verstehen. Ich will mich jedoch nicht in die Diskussion einmischen, da ich kein Fachwissen über die Diskussionsgegenstände besitze. Weder von Metallen, Legierungen, noch von Rollengetrieben versteh ich wirklich was. Die einzige selbstgemachte Erfahrung stammt von meiner RedArc, die ich mal aufgemacht und neu gefettet habe. 

Als ich zum ersten Mal vom Zink-Getriebe gelesen habe, war ich sehr skeptisch über die Materialeigenschaften. Irgendwie hatte sich da die Assoziation mit einem sehr verbiegbaren und weichem Material breitgemacht. Im Laufe dieses Trööts wurden jedoch einige positive Eigenschaften des Materials offengelegt. Ob es jedoch ein adäquates Material für ein Rollengetriebe ist, bleibt weiterhin offen und diskussionswürdig. 

Mein Wunsch ist es, für angemessenes Geld auch eine ebenso angemessene Rolle zu bekommen. Ich dachte, ich hätte letztes Jahr mit einer Stradic FB 4000 eine angemessene Investition getätigt, an der ich längere Zeit Spaß habe. Kurz davor hatte ich eine Technium 4000 FA, die ich jedoch zurückgegeben habe, da es ständig Probleme mit dem Bügel beim Wurf gab. Da war ich schon etwas skeptisch gegenüber Shimano geworden, jedoch habe ich gehofft, dass es sich um ein Montagsmodell handelt, wie es immer vorkommen kann. 

Nun ist meine Stradic wieder beim Händler, der hat sie eingeschickt. Grund: Die Rolle knarzte und krächzte aus dem letzten Loch. Eine "Überbeanspruchung" liegt meines Wissens nicht vor. Die Rolle ist eine Spinnrolle, dafür wird sie beworben und dafür hab ich sie auch verwendet. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was Shimano dazu sagen wird...

Langsam verliere ich doch das Vertrauen in den Hersteller, nachdem es immer wieder Probleme gab. 
Ob ich es jetzt drauf ankommen lasse und mir "Einweg"Rollen kaufe, sie benutze, den "Schaden" abwarte und hoffe, sie als Garantiefall ersetzt zu bekommen? Vielleicht wird Shimano nur so auf die Problematik aufmerksam. 

Leider ist Europa der kleinere Markt gegenüber Amerika und Asien. Ausbaden müssen es die "NormalAngler". Das ist sehr schade. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## hans albers (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

moin...

schön beschrieben

zum glück gibts nicht nur shimano...|rolleyes

greetz
lars


----------



## Tisie (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hi Uli,



sundvogel schrieb:


> Meine Rollenempfehlung:
> 
> Wenn du eine gute Schnurverlegung, eine respektable Bremse und einen weichen Lauf über mehrere Jahre hinweg haben möchtest, wenn du im Süß- und Salzwasser fischen willst, wenn du nicht mehr als 250 € ausgeben möchtest, dann... ja dann kaufe dir:
> 
> ...


ach so, deswegen verkaufst Du Deine Stella und Sephia  ... Wenn es gut läuft, kannst Du Dir vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Exages kaufen?! Und warum eigentlich nicht die Exage FB? Wegen dem Zinkgetriebe? |kopfkrat

OK, Ironiemodus aus!

Nachdem ich mit meiner Exage 1000FA anfangs auch sehr zufrieden war, habe ich ernsthaft überlegt, ob ich mir auch noch die 2500er kaufe, durchnuddel und im Zweifel nach 1-2 Jahren 'ne neue kaufe. Nun wurde der Lauf meiner 1000er schon nach wenigen Einsätzen spürbar schlechter und dazu kam noch die Wartungsunfreundlichkeit und die Entscheidung stand fest: die 250€ werden in eine hochwertige Rolle investiert und das bereue ich bisher auch kein bißchen.

Nochmal zurück zum Thema: ein Bekannter von mir hat sich fast zeitgleich zum Kauf meiner 2500er Aspire eine 2500er TP FC gekauft (der Preis war fast gleich :g). Mal sehen, wer von uns beiden im Laufe der Zeit zufriedener mit seiner Rolle ist?! Ich werde berichten ... alles andere ist Spekulation.

Aber vielleicht schreibe ich doch mal eine Email an Shimano direkt, warum die auf den unterschiedlichen Märkten nun so unterschiedliche Konzepte bez. der Getriebe fahren?! Interessiert mich ja schon 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## hans albers (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

yep...

ging auch mehr um shamoni
und die preispolitik....anderes thema

wie schon gesagt , die zeit wird uns 
antworten bringen in bezug auf 
die getriebe-eigenschaften.. 

ich bleib skeptisch,

greetz
lars


----------



## Stachelritter86 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... nur hat die Stradic FB kein Zinkgetriebe......



Ja, da hast du Recht. Das hab ich in meinem Post übersehen. Aber wie Hans Albers schon zurecht bemerkt hat, war mein Posting in eine andere Richtung gemünzt und damit eigentlich Offtopic. Sorry. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## ohneLizenz (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

sind denn die hersteller alles dümmer als die angler hier oder warum verwenden sie diese schlechten materialien dann? oder aber ver*rschen sie die kunden bewußt nur und lachen sich einen?


----------



## Hooked (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Weil das Zeug viel billiger und schneller zu produzieren ist und weil sie dadurch viel mehr Zaster machen. -> Der Verkaufspreis bleibt ja so oder steigt sogar.

Da der Preis so bleibt, kann man es ruhig als verarxxe ansehen...


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> sind denn die hersteller alles dümmer als die angler hier oder warum verwenden sie diese schlechten materialien dann? oder aber ver*rschen sie die kunden bewußt nur und lachen sich einen?



Wie war das damals mit dieser Schnurdiskussion? Als in Deutschland "fette 0,50er" Tampen als 0,12er angepriesen wurden? (übertriebenes bsp.)

Und ja der europäische Markt lässt sich gern verarschen wärend man den Amis z.B. falsche Schnurdurchmesser /Zinkgetriebe nicht verkaufen kann.

Ich stehe dem Zink dennoch aufgeschlossen gegenüber wobei ich aber keinesfals von neuer Inovation o.Ä. spreche. Nur Kosteneinsparung sind das und nix weiter.

Wir habens doch :vik:



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Auch die Shimansiks sollten wissen, dass sich ein unzufriedener Kunde x-mal schneller herumspricht als 100 zufriedene....



Martin die Unzufriedenheit liegt bei den neuen Rollen bei vielen Käufern auf der Hand und wurde mir bestätigt von einem nicht grade kleinen Händler aus Sachsen Anhalt. 
Undabhängig ob Sundvogels Händler anderer Meinung ist.

(Veit müsste es auch wissen was Rods World in Halle dazu sagt)


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> [...]Kurz davor hatte ich eine Technium 4000 FA, die ich jedoch zurückgegeben habe, da es ständig Probleme mit dem Bügel beim Wurf gab. Da war ich schon etwas skeptisch gegenüber Shimano geworden, jedoch habe ich gehofft, dass es sich um ein Montagsmodell handelt, wie es immer vorkommen kann. [...]



Das ist bei der Technium FA/FB normal, die Rolle hat kein Friction Ring unterm Rotor, dadurch kann er beim Wurf zuklappen. Das passiert nicht jedem und bei den 2500er oder 1000er Modellen auch ehr unwahrscheinlich, aber einige haben mit der 4000er Probleme. Mein Bruder hat seine beiden FA mit den Ringen (~2 Euro) nachträglich ausgestattet, seit dem gibt es keinerlei Probleme.

Ärgerlich ist es aber allemale, wenn man dadurch seine Blinker ohne Schnur in die Ostsee schmeißt. 


Zum Zink(legierung) sag ich mal nichts, da ich keine Ahnung hab.



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Für diese Arc+Co Ritzel kann ich es aus dem Abfeilen und begradigen gut für das Material sagen, einfach schon aus dem Vergleich mit anderen Zinklegierungsteilen.



Wie hast du es womit verglichen? Optisch? Dann ist dieser Vergleich hinfällig. Ich hab auch schon 5 verschiedene Edelstahllegierungen im Labor gesehen mit unterschiedlichen Zusammensetzungen und 0.5% von einem mehr oder weniger oder was ganz anderes können viel ausmachen. Denk nur mal am Kohlenstoffgehalt im Stahl, den wirst du niemals optisch bestimmen können. Auch irgendwelche Al-Mg Legierungen sahen gänzlich verschniedene Legierungen verdammt ähnlich obwohl in diesen nichts von Alu oder Magnesium drin war. Einziger Unterschied ist das Gewicht gewesen, nur das sieht man nicht auf Fotos.


Daher gilt für mich: _wenn man keine Ahnung hat_... und da ich die nicht hab, kann ich mich auch nicht weiter zu "der" Zinklegierung (die hier eh keiner kennt), oder zu einer eventuell vorhandenen Beschichtung äußern.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hier wäre mal ein Bild vom Großrad und der Messingwelle der japanischen Twin Power (2005er Modell) zu sehen.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das ist bei der Technium FA/FB normal, die Rolle hat kein Friction Ring unterm Rotor, dadurch kann er beim Wurf zuklappen. Das passiert nicht jedem und bei den 2500er oder 1000er Modellen auch ehr unwahrscheinlich, aber einige haben mit der 4000er Probleme. Mein Bruder hat seine beiden FA mit den Ringen (~2 Euro) nachträglich ausgestattet, seit dem gibt es keinerlei Probleme.
> 
> Ärgerlich ist es aber allemale, wenn man dadurch seine Blinker ohne Schnur in die Ostsee schmeißt.




Ja, den Missstand hab ich mir hier im Board damals erklären lassen. Aber da noch ein paar andere Sachen hinzukamen (Kratzen/Schleifen) hab ich die Rolle zurück zum Händler gebracht und er hat mir einen guten Preisvorschlag für die Stradic gemacht, wenn ich die Technium umtauschen will. Mit der war ich ja dann einige Zeit zufrieden, bis auch hier Kratzen/Knarzen/Schleifen losging.

Ich werde es jetzt so handhaben, dass ich meinen verbleibenden Shimano Rollen beim kleinsten Mucken sofort reklamieren werde. Mir tut da nur mein Händler leid, der hat dann die ganze Rekla-Sache am Hals. Aber anders kann man dem Problem anscheinend nicht mehr Herr werden. 

Auch eine der hochgelobten RedArcs hab ich schon umgetauscht, nachdem sie nach 4 Einsätzen das Mucken angefangen hat. 

Geht jetzt nur noch angeltechnischer Nihilismus im Bezug auf Rollen? Kann man den keiner Marke mehr vertrauen, für anständiges Geld anständige Ware zu liefern, die länger als eine Saison hält? Ich kann es mir beim besten Willen nicht leisten, 400 Eur in eine Rolle zu investieren. 
Bin ich damit dann der Gearschte, der auf diese LowQuality Schiene aufspringen muss? Ich finde, dass ein gewisser qualitativer Standard einfach bei der 150 EUR Grenze (Ich glaub da liegt derzeit auch die Stradic) bestehen muss. 

Stella und Branzino in allen Ehren, schön und gut, wer sichs leisten kann darf gerne und ich hätte sie auch gerne. Aber es darf nicht sein, dass es erst ab 300 Eur mit haltbarem Gerät losgeht. 

Druck auf die Hersteller auszuüben wäre die Lösung. Vielleicht, in dem man ihnen einfach gnadenlos die Fehler durch sofortige Reklamation aufzeigt... Vielleicht wäre das eine Möglichkeit, der großen Masse Gehör zu verschaffen. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> (Veit müsste es auch wissen was Rods World in Halle dazu sagt)



Da drückt man sich vorsichtig, aber doch vielsagend aus. 
Während es vor zwei, drei Jahren dort von quasi allen Verkäufern noch hieß, Shimano würde mit Abstand die besten Rollen bauen, fallen mittlerweile eher solche Sätze wie "Shimano ist nicht mehr das Non-Plus-Ultra".


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...ich bin enttäuscht;+;+ man sieht ja nichtmal die eingeritzte Beschichtung.... ach sorry, das Problem, tritt ja nur bei Stellas auf:q:q:q



Hallo Martin,

doch, doch, auf dem Foto vom Rad alleine sieht man schon ein bißchen, daß die Beschichtung vollste Elle durchgekratzt ist, leider.  Guck dir mal die Ritzel rechts unten an, die hellen Stellen sind fette Kratzer und keine Highlights.

Das dürfte auch ein Grund dafür sein, warum man mit Shimmies besser nicht gegen Wiederstand einkurbelt - das fetzt u.a auch die Beschichtung.

Schätze das Rad ist das Selbe wie bei der Stella, aber das ist reine Spekulation meinerseits.


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Veit schrieb:


> "Shimano ist nicht mehr das Non-Plus-Ultra".


Das muß aber nicht heißen das Shimano schlechter geworden ist. evtl haben sich die anderen Hersteller auch nur verbessert. 

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich meine damit nicht Dich, da ich nicht weiß, warum Du die Rolle einschicken musstest - war nur so eine allgemeine Feststellung.



Schon ok!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum "müsste" es das?
> Immer noch das gleiche:
> Wir wissen weder die Legierung, noch die Verarbeitung, von daher kann keinerlei "Allgemeinschluss" mit "muss, müsste" etc. gezogen werden.
> Es sei denn, Du hast da belegbare Infos, wie das bei den Rollen aussieht.


"Müsste" als Erklärung für ein ansonsten nicht erklärbares Phänomen:
Wie kann es sein, dass bei einer Angelrolle auch ohne weitere schwere Benutzung sich der Lauf weiter erheblich verschlechtert, quasi von alleine und automatisch? Trotz aller Schmierungs- und Fixing-Versuche?

Ich kenne nur genau eine Erklärung dafür, und keine weitere, trotz rauf und runter Suchen, was die Informationswelt so hergibt.

Wenn jemand eine andere hat - her damit! :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Veit schrieb:


> Da drückt man sich vorsichtig, aber doch vielsagend aus.
> Während es vor zwei, drei Jahren dort von quasi allen Verkäufern noch hieß, Shimano würde mit Abstand die besten Rollen bauen, fallen mittlerweile eher solche Sätze wie "Shimano ist nicht mehr das Non-Plus-Ultra".



Wieso ist das vielsagend? Das ist nur eine Meinung.



Ollek schrieb:


> Undabhängig ob Sundvogels Händler anderer Meinung ist.
> 
> (Veit müsste es auch wissen was Rods World in Halle dazu sagt)



Es ging bei "meinem" Händler nicht um eine Meinung, sondern um die Frage wieviele Reklamationen es bisher wegen dieser Getriebe gäbe. Die Antwort war - keine.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Folgende Aussagen kann ich so weitergeben:
> 
> "Beide Rollenserien werden seit Ende des letzten Jahres erfolgreich verkauft. Bei beiden Rollenserien gab es bisher keine einzige Reklamation geschweige denn einen Getriebeschaden.
> Um die Qualität der Rollenserien wirklich beurteilen zu können, sollte man - wie bei jeder anderen Serie auch - ca 1 Jahr abwarten, um dann zu schauen ob und welche Probleme auftauchen können."



Im übrigen handelt es sich nicht um eine Großmarkt  wie Kaki, sondern um einen Servicepoint. Die Diskussion wird ja wirklich fast grotesk, wenn man sieht, wie z.B. einige hier die komischen roten Rollen in den Himmel loben, bei denen es ja nun exorbitant hohe Reklamationszahlen gibt und gleichzeitig in diesem Thread einen Fanatismus zeigen, um darzustellen, warum die TP nun minderwertig ist, obwohl hier keiner einen konkreten Schadensfall anführen kann.

Selbst wenn es denn mal zwei drei kaputte TP gäbe - wo sind sie? - wäre das ja noch normal. Es soll ja sogar Toyotas geben, die mal kaputt gehen.

Irgendwie hat das teilweise etwas gespenstisches hier - wir jagen das Zinkphantom.

Etwas mehr Gelassenheit und Objektivität hätte ja was. Sobald es sich um Shimano dreht scheint das nicht möglich zu sein.

Das nächste Mal, wenn ich einen mit einer Twinpower FC treffe - David pass auf - strecke ich die Zunge raus und singe "ällebätsch Zinkgetriebe ällebätsch."

Hoffentlich fängt der dann nicht gerade einen dicken Fisch.


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fängt der dann nicht gerade einen dicken Fisch.


bekommt er eh nicht raus, das Zink wird schmelzen. und dan kannste weiter singen|supergri 
evtl. ist die Wartungsschraube auch nicht für das Öl sondern für das entfernen von Zinkspäne gedacht.|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wieso ist das vielsagend? Das ist nur eine Meinung.



Die Meinung beruht aber auf vergleichsweise höhere Reklamtionen im Vergleich zu vorigen Modellen.

Zumindest wurde mir das so gesagt. Ich kann natürlich nicht sagen ob es dabei ausschliesslich um Getriebeprobleme mit besagten Zahnrädern handelt oder um Anderweitiges.

Was ich aber sagen kann das sich die Qualität allgemein ich betone _*scheinbar *_zum negativen entwickelt bei zumindest dieser Rollenserie.

Produktionstandorte werden verlagert, günstigere und vor allem *schneller* zu bearbeitende Materialien werden verbaut bei seltsam gestiegenerem Endkundenpreis.
Und nicht zuletzt zumindest die mir gesagten höheren Reklamationszahlen im Vergleich zu vormals.

Was muss man eigentlich noch schönreden um zu erkennen das Shimano hier ganz einfach den Rotstift angesetzt hat.#c

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Und nicht zuletzt zumindest die mir gesagten höheren Reklamationszahlen im Vergleich zu vormals.





> Es ging bei "meinem" Händler nicht um eine Meinung, sondern um die Frage wieviele Reklamationen es bisher wegen dieser Getriebe gäbe. Die Antwort war - keine.


Schlicht interessant..........


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Die Meinung beruht aber auf vergleichsweise höhere Reklamtionen im Vergleich zu vorigen Modellen.



Tatsächlich? In Kaki gab es schon diese Meinung als die Rolle auf den Markt kam. Sch.. getriebe. Da gab es sicher noch nicht eine einzige Reklamation.

Wie gesagt, bisher hat sich hier noch keiner mit nem Getriebeschaden gemeldet und bis auf weiteres kann es doch nur heißen "abwarten, Teetrinken und schauen ob es tatsächlich Probleme gibt."

Ich bin sicher kein Shimanofanatiker, dass habe ich auch in meiner Meinung zur TP FB ganz klar zu Ausdruck gebracht, aber was hier teilweise abgeht ist doch ein Witz. 

Nochmal, wo sind denn die ganzen Getriebeschäden? Wenn dem denn so wäre, dann kann man Shimano nur die rote Karte zeigen und eben nicht kaufen, das ist ja klar. Aber auch auf die Gefahr das es langweilig wird, wenn ich mich wiederhole, wo ist denn die herbe Kritik von Angeldet und Konsorten bei der roten Innovationspreiskaffeemühle, nachdem es massenhaft Reklamationen hagelt? Montagsrollen? Im Laden probekurbeln? Kettensägenfett rein hauen? Zu blöde Benutzer?

Also mal ehrlich, teilweise ist das echt nicht zu glauben.


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, teilweise ist das echt nicht zu glauben.



#c @ Sundvogel 

Ich kann auch nur das wiedergeben was ich von einem Verkäufer eines grösseren Angelgeschäftes gehört habe.

Gesehen habe ich sie nicht die defekten Rollen.

Unabhängig davon bin ich stetst der Meinung man solle dem Zink ne Chance geben.
Was ich dabei nicht verstehe ist warum Shimano die Preispolitik so weiterfährt und nicht dem Kunden weitergibt wenn sie die Fertigung nun schon rationalisiert haben.

Und das ist nunmal ein *Fakt* der kritikwürdig ist.

Ich kann mir z.b. keine Vanstaal in Zinkdruckguss vorstellen auch wenn es technisch machbar wäre es wäre keine Vanstaal mehr sondern ein billiges Massenprodukt was dann unter Umständen *weiterhin teuer* verkauf wird. 

Und erst wenn es die Rolleningeneure allgemein hinkriegen mit einem Zinkgetriebe an den Lauf einer Stella z.B. ranzukommen kann man diese Werkstoffe für Ritzel überhaupt vergleichen.

Der ebenfalls im Raum stehende Fakt das bis dato kein Zink in solchen Ligen verbaut wird spricht zumindest für mich eine unmissvertändliche Sprache...und wird es wohl noch sehr lange Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Der ebenfalls im Raum stehende Fakt das bis dato kein Zink in solchen Ligen verbaut wird spricht zumindest für mich eine unmissvertändliche Sprache...und wird es wohl noch sehr lange Zeit.


Welche? 
Dass die anderen das schlicht nicht können, weil sies nicht so hinkriegen, dass es hält??


Wie alles andere auch:
Vermutungen, gehört von, der hat gesagt.....

Ansonsten hat Uli ja schlicht recht:


> Wie gesagt, bisher hat sich hier noch keiner mit nem Getriebeschaden gemeldet und bis auf weiteres kann es doch nur heißen "abwarten, Teetrinken und schauen ob es tatsächlich Probleme gibt."



Und das mit der RedArc im Vergleich dazu find ich auch herrlich ;-)))


Ich kringel mir nur noch einen...........


PS:
Bin auch kein Shimanofanatiker...


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welche?
> Dass die anderen das schlicht nicht können, weil sies nicht so hinkriegen, dass es hält??



|rolleyes Schön zurechtgelegt den Satz#r 

Kann ich aber auch wenn ich sage das "die anderen" evtl. schlicht um ihr gutes Produkt und dessen Ruf besorgt sind und genau aus diesem Grund auf "Billigzink" verzichten in ihren Rollen.

Wie gesagt eine VanStaal würde schwer was verlieren an ihrer "Seele" (romantik an) wenn sie in Zukunft aus lapidaren Zinkdruck fürn appel und n Ei gefertigt wird.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Kann ich aber auch wenn ich sage das "die anderen" evtl. schlicht um ihr gutes Produkt und dessen Ruf besorgt sind und genau aus diesem Grund auf "Billigzink" verzichten in ihren Rollen.


Kann genauso gut sein..

Ich persönlich würd halt weder den einen das eine, noch den anderen das andere vorwerfen, solange ich außer Vermutungen, Hörensagen, Gerüchte etc. nix in der Hand habe.

Nur das unterscheidet uns - für möglich halt ich auch alles...

Nur - wie auch schon öfter angemerkt:


> Wie gesagt, bisher hat sich hier noch keiner mit nem Getriebeschaden gemeldet und bis auf weiteres kann es doch nur heißen "abwarten, Teetrinken und schauen ob es tatsächlich Probleme gibt."



Und da trau ich den Meldungen direkt Betroffener in unserem Forum mehr als jeder Vermutung von Leuten, die eine solche Rolle noch nicht gesehen haben (zumindest von innen), dies evtl. auf Grund mangelnder Kenntnisse auch gar nicht beurteilen können, die etwas nur vom Hörensagen kennen, oder auf die Händlergerüchte hören und, und, und....

Nutz die Suche zur RedArc, und Du weisst was ich meine wenn ich sage, wie schnell da Schwachstellen aufgedeckt werden..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Aber auch auf die Gefahr das es langweilig wird, wenn ich mich wiederhole, wo ist denn die herbe Kritik von Angeldet und Konsorten bei der roten Innovationspreiskaffeemühle, nachdem es massenhaft Reklamationen hagelt? Montagsrollen? Im Laden probekurbeln? Kettensägenfett rein hauen? Zu blöde Benutzer?


Nur mal so der Vollständigkeit halber und für's Protokoll:
(ich habe da schon ziemlich selber den ersten großen Stein ins Glashaus geworfen)

Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79217

vom 19.06.*2006*


----------



## Khaane (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich möchte die romantische Atmosphäre nicht trüben, aber die VS-Rollen stammen seit letztem Jahr allesamt aus China. 

Jetzt haben wir im Thread schon massenhaft TP-JDM Ritzel und US-Ritzel gesehen - Ohne ein Vergleichsfoto mit einem TP-FC Ritzel wird die Diskussion nie enden.

@Walleye

Bzgl. der Beschichtung der Ritzel, blättert diese tatsächlich ab oder nutzt sie sich nur ab?
Wie lange war das Ritzel im Einsatz? Wenn die Rolle schon zig Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel hatte, dann ist die Abnutzung der Beschichtung vollkommen im Rahmen - Warum wurde das Getriebe denn getauscht?


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich möchte die romantische Atmosphäre nicht trüben, aber die VS-Rollen stammen seit letztem Jahr allesamt aus China.



Wäre für mich kein Drama sofern die Qualität und Materialien  die gleichen wären.

|kopfkrat Aber dennoch guter Einwand, ich glaube vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal gelesen zu haben das die Qualität der neueren VS nicht mehr die gleiche sein soll.

Genau das gleiche hört man von den neuen TPs. und man sieht wieder wohin es führen kann den Rotstift anzusetzen und selbst wenn nur der Ruf in der Qualität abnimmt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Kann ich aber auch wenn ich sage das "die anderen" evtl. schlicht um ihr gutes Produkt und dessen Ruf besorgt sind und genau aus diesem Grund auf "Billigzink" verzichten in ihren Rollen.


Da stimme ich Dir einfach mal wieder zu #6, zumal diese Experimente mit Billigzinkgetrieben schon lange gelaufen sind (wie ich weiter oben schon beschrieb), und lange lange Jahre dann keiner mehr davon abgewichen ist, weil sich ein bestimmter Mindeststandard bewährt hatte und hat.

Es nützt aber nichts, entweder jemand testet das explizit, möglichst innerhalb der günstigen 6 Monate und quält so eine Rolle mal stundenlang über Stock und Stein um zu schauen, ob sich unter einigem Druck was verändert, oder nicht verändert, oder es gibt keine faktische Aufklärung.
Wer dann z.B. eine Umtausch/Aufrüstoption bei seinem Händler hat, z.B. von TP-FC auf Aspire FA, der steht sich wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlecht von der Bewahrung der getätigten Investition. #6

Ansonsten kann man nur warten. |rolleyes
Schön- oder Schlechtreden hilft über die aufgezeigten Möglichkeiten hinaus jedenfalls nicht weiter.

Wo sind denn die testwilligen Konsorten in Gestalt der Besitzer geblieben? #h
Weiter zurück gab es doch ein paar Ankündigungen!?


----------



## Khaane (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die testwilligen Konsorten in Gestalt der Besitzer geblieben? #h
> Weiter zurück gab es doch ein paar Ankündigungen!?



Jetzt könnten langsam ein paar Fotos zu den Zinkgetrieben folgen.

Kann man durch den Maintenance-Port das Antriebsrad ausreichend erkennen, bzw. ablichten?


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich mach das!
Meine Frau hat mir gerade meine Barschcombo "abgeluchst".
Deswegen nehm ich jetzt ne 2500 er TP FC an meine am häufigsten genutzte Combo an der die 2500 er Japan TP (Modell 05) nach 2 Jahren ausgelutscht war.
Das sollte aussagefähig sein.
10 Angelstunden die Woche kriegt die Rolle dann locker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> zumal diese Experimente mit Billigzinkgetrieben


Woher weisst Du dass das ein "Billigzinkgetriebe" ist und nicht schlicht eine vernünftige Weiterentwicklung?

Hast Du schon eines gesehen?

Bist Du Techniker, Ingenieur, Konstrukteur, Werkstoffkundler oder sonstwas um beurteilen zu können, was da "billig" ist oder nicht - oder sind das nur reine Vermutungen/Unterstellungen?

Solange auch nur die Möglichkeit besteht, dass da eine vernünftige Form der Umsetzung mit einer vernünftigen Legierung auch sein könnte  - und solange niemand mit entsprechenden belegbaren Kenntnissen so ein Teil definitiv auseinandernimmt und dann darüber berichtet - solange ist das alles reine Vermutung ...............



> Schön- oder Schlechtreden hilft über die aufgezeigten Möglichkeiten hinaus jedenfalls nicht weiter.


Interessanter Ansatz, sollte sich mal mancher dran halten.....

Hatte ich ja vorher schon ähnlich geschrieben bezüglich der Haltbarkeit/Qualität von Rollen:


> Und da trau ich den Meldungen direkt Betroffener in unserem Forum mehr als jeder Vermutung von Leuten, die eine solche Rolle noch nicht gesehen haben (zumindest von innen), dies evtl. auf Grund mangelnder Kenntnisse auch gar nicht beurteilen können, die etwas nur vom Hörensagen kennen, oder auf die Händlergerüchte hören und, und, und....





PS: Auch das stammt von mir:


> für möglich halt ich auch alles...


Nur hätt ich gerne mal was handfestes, belegbares. Egal in welche Richtung, Pro oderContra.
Nur halt Fakten und nicht nur vermutet, gehört.....


----------



## Slotti (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Khaane

du stehst irgendwie auf Ritzel Fotos oder?

Ist ja schön und gut das du vielleicht aus einem solchen Foto etwas "herauslesen" kannst bzw könntest ? aber was soll das denn bitteschön bringen? Ein Ritzelfoto sagt doch noch lange nichts darüber aus wie haltbar die Rolle ist oder habe ich da jetzt ein groben Denkfehler?


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du dass das ein "Billigzinkgetriebe" ist und nicht schlicht eine vernünftige Weiterentwicklung?



Thomas 

Sagt dir der Begriff "billige Plaste"  (oder Westjargon Kunststoff)was?

Das "billig" ist erst mal nur bezeichnend für den günstigen Werkstoff und günstigere Fertigung. 

Denn das und die ist vergleichsweise BILLIG. ...Ableitung Billigzink

Sollte sicher nicht heissen Billig im Sinne von hause aus schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Sollte sicher nicht heissen Billig im Sinne von hause aus schlecht.


Grins - und manche glauben auch an den grünen Gartenzwerg - aber im Sinne meiner eigenen Maxime glaub ich das mal bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils...


----------



## Khaane (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> @Khaane
> 
> du stehst irgendwie auf Ritzel Fotos oder?
> 
> Ist ja schön und gut das du vielleicht aus einem solchen Foto etwas "herauslesen" kannst bzw könntest ? aber was soll das denn bitteschön bringen? Ein Ritzelfoto sagt doch noch lange nichts darüber aus wie haltbar die Rolle ist oder habe ich da jetzt ein groben Denkfehler?



Zumindest kann man die Verarbeitungsqualität deutlich erkennen. 

Es macht doch einen deutlichen Unterschied, ob das Ritzel wie das obere oder untere ausschaut.












Quelle: http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k402/ichibahn_01/DSC08409aa.jpg


----------



## Khaane (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hier wird gerade eine Stella SW zerpflückt - Schaut euch mal die Getriebequalität an. #h

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=647666


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Es macht doch einen deutlichen Unterschied, ob das Ritzel wie das obere oder untere ausschaut.



#6 Jupp und nur beim zweiten werd ich als Mechaniker (kein Rollenschrauber) feucht im Schritt.

Und nur für dieses wäre ich bereit einen Mehrpreis zu zahlen der kurioserweise weiterhin verlangt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> ob das Ritzel wie das obere oder untere ausschaut.


Wies ausschaut ja, defintiv....

Hat ja aber nicht zwangsläufig (auch wenns nahe liegt) mit der Robustheit zu tun....

Auch da kann man wieder nur vermuten, raten,schätzen..........


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da kann man wieder nur vermuten, raten,schätzen..........



|supergri Und ich wage mal den vorsichtigen Versuch einer Schätzung das das zweite allein von der aufwendigeren Fertigung Robuster ist als das erste, es sei denn das erste ist aus Krypton.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> das das zweite allein von der aufwendigeren Fertigung Robuster ist als das erste,


War das nicht BMW mit der "aufwändigen" Elektronik, die ständig Probleme gemacht hat?

"Reduce to the max" ist auch ein Spruch, den man öfter mal hört...

Wie gesagt, immer noch alles Vermutungen, Gerüchte, Hörensagen etc... 

Die können alle stimmen!

Nur hat noch keiner einen einzigen belegbaren Fakt für die vermutete Verschlechterung gebracht...


----------



## Knödel (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

oh man 26 seiten reine spekulation... . Shimano ist einfach neben daiwa das non plus ultra im rollenbau! Ich denke nicht, dass shimano wegen ein paar cent einsparung sein image aufs spiel setzen würde. Ich habe vollstes vertrauen zu beiden herstellern und bin seit jahren ein fan! Mein tip. geht lieber angeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Guter Tipp ;-)))


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wo steht denn geschrieben, dass Zink der Ritzelwerkstoff ist|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> wohl auch nur so eine Vermutung.....



 Martin bleib mal ganz locker ich weiss das es eine Legierung ist.
Aber dennoch sprechen wir von einer Zinklegierung und nicht von "Zink Kupfer Alu Gemisch"

Der Hauptmasseanteil bleibt dennoch Zink unabhängig ob man die genaue Zusammensetzung kennt da es andernfalls keine Zinklegierung mehr ist.



Knödel schrieb:


> Shimano ist einfach neben daiwa das non plus ultra im rollenbau! Ich denke nicht, dass shimano wegen ein paar cent einsparung sein image aufs spiel setzen würde.



|bigeyes|bigeyes @ Knödel

Das haben schon ganz andere Firmen weit vor Shimano gemacht. 

Was meinst du zuwas ein Management fähig ist wenn es einen Rotstift verordnet kriegt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du dass das ein "Billigzinkgetriebe" ist und nicht schlicht eine vernünftige Weiterentwicklung?
> 
> Hast Du schon eines gesehen?


Thomas, bitte genau lesen:
Vor 35 Jahren hatte ich die schon massig - die "Billigzinkgetriebe", und nicht nur ich. 

Und das war wie ein Fliegenmassensterben. 

Bisher ist der Erfahrungsstand und Stand der Technik, dass Zinkgetriebe in Rollen schnell sterben!

Das Shimano allerdings etwas daran verbessert hat - das ist nicht ausgeschlossen, auch klar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

ich sprech auch von den jetzigen Shimanos, ob Du die schon mal aufgemacht hattest - weil so wie du bisher geschrieben hast, muss man davon ja ausgehen, da die ja in Deinen Augen eh nicht gut sein können mit dem Zinkgetriebe......


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

|rolleyes Bei einigen hier glaube ich sie würden sich bedanken bei der Autoindustrie wenn ab morgen wieder Pedalantrieb alla Fam. Feuerstein verbaut wird.

Leute wir haben eine Wirtschaftskrise und bis vor kurzem enorme Rohstoffpreise die immernoch wirken.

|kopfkratMal ganz ehrlich könnt oder wollt ihr  nicht begreifen(die sich angesprochen fühlen) das das *keine* Inovation als viel mehr eine evtl. sogar auch gut funktionierende aber dennoch kostensenkende Alternative ist?

Manch einer tut hier als ob die Nasa ne neue Galaxie endeckt hätte.|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich sprech auch von den jetzigen Shimanos, ob Du die schon mal aufgemacht hattest - weil so wie du bisher geschrieben hast, muss man davon ja ausgehen, da die ja in Deinen Augen eh nicht gut sein können mit dem Zinkgetriebe......


Nein, hab ich nicht, sonst wäre ich und hier mit Bericht alle schlauer. 

Nochmal ganz deutlich:

- Bisher/früher (eben schon mindestens 35 Jahre) waren Zinkgussgetriebe in Angelrollen einfach mistig, ganz billig gemacht und ein Ärgernis für die Angler. Ich habe eine Reihe schon aufgezählt, und das sind lange nicht alle. In der DDR gab es noch viel moderner das auch schon in Kunststoffgehäusen ...
Darauf kann und darf man schon berechtigt herumreiten - was die Vergangenheit und reichlich Erfahrungen betrifft. 

- Ob und wieviel das mit den heutigen Shimano-Zinkgetrieben genauso ist, das weiß ich nicht, weiß bisher keiner detailliert. #c

Damit reicht mir die Diskussion und Spekulierei nun auch wirklich, mit handfesten Fakten diskutiert es sich doch deutlich einfacher.  #h


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es ist doch gar nicht bekannt, welche Getriebeteile aus der Zinklegierung sind - ist es das Ritzel (pinion gear) oder vielleicht das Antriebsrad (drive gear)#c....
> 
> Solange das nicht bekannt ist, alles nur Spekulation oder|kopfkrat



An der du dich aber redlich beteiligst wenn du in simplen Einsparmassnahmen eine... 



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie??? Würdest Du eine neue *Errungenschaft* an die große Glocke hängen, damit die Konkurenz noch leichter Abkupfern kann - man seid Ihr leichtgläubig....



siehst....|supergri#g


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri Und ich wage mal den vorsichtigen Versuch einer Schätzung das das zweite allein von der aufwendigeren Fertigung Robuster ist als das erste, es sei denn das erste ist aus Krypton.


 
wenn du das erste schwartz lackierst sieht es auf einem Foto genauso aus|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Warum kauft nicht einfach irgendwer mal eine "billige" Zink-Shimano, hält den Rotor fest, dreht kräftig an der Kurbel und macht den Kasten auf?

Wer genug Geld hat, kann es ja direkt mit der TwinPower machen.


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wieder mal schön die Tatsachen verdreht und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen -



|stolz:jup das kann ich sehr gut, da wurde mir sogar mal "professionalität" nachgesagt.



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Aber lass gut sein, wir wollen ja auf FAKTEN warten



|kopfkratAber fakt ist doch wir sprechen hier von Zinkgußgetriebe oder hab ich was verpasst?

Auch der O Ton des Herstellers sagt das...



> Der Nachfolger der legendären Twin Power FB profitiert von einem Getriebe aus gegossenen Zink


Ist es nicht Jacke wie Hose welches Ritzel oder Bauteil gemeint ist wenn wir übers Getriebe reden? 

Gruss

PS: *PN* an Angeldet da er keine empfangen kann... (alle andern bitte weglesen)


|supergri#y Du Det was hälst du davon wir legen für ne TP zusammen und schrotten das Getriebe dann halten wirs Martin unter die Nase. sowie ....büddeschön.

Der wird augen machen :m|scardie:|bigeyes|sagnix


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> wenn du das erste schwartz lackierst sieht es auf einem Foto genauso aus|rolleyes
> 
> MfG Algon



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber eventuell fehlt mir auch einfach der magische Blick mit dem einige hier schon rein optisch dir chemische Zusammensetzung wie auch die Bearbeitung/Behandlung von Metallteilen beurteilen können...

Ich hatte Werkstoffkunde nur 2 Semester und will mir nicht anmaßen das auch nur ansatzweise beurteilen zu können, bin aber immer wieder fasziniert was andere so draufhaben. In der Industrie können sich Leute mit einem solchen "Röntgenblick" sicher einen Ar$ch voll Kohle verdienen, solltet ihr mal drüber nachdenken falls ihr von euren Fähigkeiten überzeugt seid. Zerstörungsfreie Materialprüfung ist sehr wertvoll... #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich hab mal ein paar Explosionszeichnungen von Anno-Dunnemals-Rollen (Stand 1979) aus meiner Rollendokusammelheft eingscannt, damit man sieht, dass es noch viel schlimmer  ging und geht, eben sogar gleich mit angegossen Zahnrädern. Weil - kennen vlt. etliche nicht oder nicht mehr. 
Also da ist wirklich nichts unmöglich, soll auch keine positive, sondern eine abschreckende Anregung für Rollenhersteller sein. 
Nur, wo tut man des hin? DINA4 300dpi <200KB, Verkleinern ist völlig unmöglich, dann sieht man nichts mehr. |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum kauft nicht einfach irgendwer mal eine "billige" Zink-Shimano, hält den Rotor fest, dreht kräftig an der Kurbel und macht den Kasten auf?
> 
> Wer genug Geld hat, kann es ja direkt mit der TwinPower machen.




Macht das mal...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Det: Schick es mir, ich lad es hoch...

Edit: Bin kurz weg, wenn die mail dann da ist habe ich die Files in ca. 15 Minuten online...


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber eventuell fehlt mir auch einfach der magische Blick mit dem einige hier schon rein optisch dir chemische Zusammensetzung wie auch die Bearbeitung/Behandlung von Metallteilen beurteilen können...



Sorry Stefan 

Bei den Bildern von Kaahne brauchts wirklich nur 2 Augen und keinen Magischen Blick um zu erkennen welches von beiden zumindest hochwertiger verabeitet bzw. hergestellt wurde.

Kannst aber gerne mal zu mir auf Arbeit kommen und ich schule dich hinsichtlich "hochwertig" verarbeiteter Zahnräder etwas.

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es soll sogar anhand einer "Feilprobe" möglich sein, das Material zu bestimmen....#t



 manche -beissen- sogar nur auf ein Material und wissen das sie Reich sind.


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Sorry Stefan
> 
> Bei den Bildern von Kaahne brauchts wirklich nur 2 Augen und keinen Magischen Blick um zu erkennen welches von beiden zumindest hochwertiger verabeitet bzw. hergestellt wurde.


 
|rolleyes so ein Teil mache ich dir aus Holz oder Wachs und du siehst kein unterschied. Woran siehst du di Qualität?
MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> |rolleyes so ein Teil mache ich dir aus Holz oder Wachs und du siehst kein unterschied. Woran siehst du di Qualität?
> MfG Algon



#6 mach mir doch mal eins aus Holz und Wachs dann sag ichs dir.


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> #6 mach mir doch mal eins aus Holz und Wachs dann sag ichs dir.


 
fang doch erstmal an den optischen, qualitativen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Fotos zu erklären 
MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> |rolleyes so ein Teil mache ich dir aus Holz oder Wachs und du siehst kein unterschied. Woran siehst du di Qualität?
> MfG Algon



Schön Lackiert siehst Du keinen Unterschied.

Wie viele "Meisterwerke" die Jahrelang in Museen hängen werden erst durch komplizierte chemische Verfahren als Fälschungen enttarnt, weil es eben rein optisch nicht möglich ist?

Aber Du kannst die Qualitäten von Metallen (von denen dann auch noch das eine lackiert ist und das andere nicht) optisch bestimmen? Mach Dich doch nicht lächerlich...

DU kannst sagen "das sieht so aus als ob.." und mehr nicht, weil Du absolut nchts weisst. Sorry, aber alles Mutmaßungen...

Ich bin voll bei Thomas, hier fehlen greifbare Infos. Ich denke auch es geht einfach nur um die preiswertere Produktion, aber das heisst noch nicht das dieses Material nicht brauchbar ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Stefan: Mail unterwegs...

@Ollek: Ich kann aber Nachrichten empfangen, brauchst bloß auf den anderen Mail-Knopf drücken ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hier die Bilder von Detlef:

Fischerman 5100


http://stefan-schramm.de/Scan-Fisherman5100.tif

Shakespear 2270

http://stefan-schramm.de/Scan-Shakespeare2270.tif

Daiwa B130

http://stefan-schramm.de/Scan-DaiwaB130.tif

Herculy 98

http://stefan-schramm.de/Scan-Herculy98.tif







Edith: Sorry, sehe grade das es bei mir in Firefox nicht geht, hoffe bei euch geht es?


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Stefan ich hatte hier mal sowas geschrieben:



> Wie hast du es womit verglichen? Optisch? Dann ist dieser Vergleich hinfällig. Ich hab auch schon 5 verschiedene Edelstahllegierungen im Labor gesehen mit unterschiedlichen Zusammensetzungen und 0.5% von einem mehr oder weniger oder was ganz anderes können viel ausmachen. Denk nur mal am Kohlenstoffgehalt im Stahl, den wirst du niemals optisch bestimmen können. Auch irgendwelche Al-Mg Legierungen sahen gänzlich verschniedene Legierungen verdammt ähnlich obwohl in diesen nichts von Alu oder Magnesium drin war. Einziger Unterschied ist das Gewicht gewesen, nur das sieht man nicht auf Fotos.


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> den optischen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Fotos meine ich.
> 
> MfG Algon



|kopfkrat hmm wird schwer für mich zu erklären das es halbwegs verständlich wird.
Aber ich probiers ma|thinkerg:

Hast du schonmal das Getriebe eines Lanz Bulldogs (das Zweigang wohlgemerkt) gesehn und daran geschraubt? Ich ja

Dann, hast du schonmal das Getriebe eines BMW850i gesehn und daran geschraubt? Ich auch ja

Dann kannst du zumindest anhand der Erfahrung dadurch und der Ähnlichkeiten zu diesen 2 Bilder sagen das das eine so ist und das andere so ist.

Natürlich hab ich auch nicht den von Stefan erwähnten magischen Blick und es könnte gut sein das es sich um Holz oder Wachs handelt. Zumal man davon aber nicht ausgehen darf.


----------



## Khaane (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... hast Du mal die "Zusammenfassung" gelesen



Hmhh, da steht doch nur, dass die Stella-Saltiga Diskussion seit dem Review der Vergangenheit angehört und das die Rolle ein schöner Luxus ist. 

Habe jetzt aber nur den letzten Absatz kurz überflogen, was hast du als Fazit raus?

Gruß


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Getriebe eines Lanz Bulldogs... BMW850i ..... und der Ähnlichkeiten zu diesen 2 Bilder sagen das das eine so ist und das andere so ist.


 
|kopfkrat na klar.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Und was soll das jetzt mit den TIF Dateien beweisen?

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

OK; bei mir ist der Dateityp nicht verknüpft, keine Ahnung was da Standartsettings sind. IM IE ging es bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder von Detlef:


Danke Stefan! #6

Das sind Scans von Rolleninternas von vor 1979.

Fisherman 5100
http://stefan-schramm.de/Scan-Fisherman5100.tif
Hier sieht man bei den beiden oberen, wie die Ritzel an den Rotor mit angegossen sind, keine eigenen Teile sind. 
Diese Rollen waren damals nicht aus Kunststoff.
Die unteren haben wie heute auch immer noch üblich, die angeschraubten Messingritzel.

Shakespeare 2270
http://stefan-schramm.de/Scan-Shakespeare2270.tif
Hier eine ganz üble Variante: Eine - die mittlere von den 3en hat das angespritzte Rotorritzel.

Daiwa B130
http://stefan-schramm.de/Scan-DaiwaB130.tif
Daiwa hat das auch gebracht.

Herculy 98
http://stefan-schramm.de/Scan-Herculy98.tif




Hier noch eine mit angespritztem Rotorritzel.



> Edith: Sorry, sehe grade das es bei mir in Firefox nicht geht, hoffe bei euch geht es?


Liegt wohl an dem TIF-Format. Ohne Plugin nicht überall sofort anzeigbar? #c
Irfanview kanns auf jeden Fall lesen und auch vernünftig zoomen.


----------



## Khaane (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> |rolleyes so ein Teil mache ich dir aus Holz oder Wachs und du siehst kein unterschied. Woran siehst du di Qualität?
> MfG Algon



Das eine ist Guss Alu, das andere ist kaltgeschmiedetes und nachbearbeitetes Alu - Alleine durch den Schmiedeprozess und der Verdichtung erhält das zweite Ritzel eine ganz andere Härte, obendrauf ist es eloxiert, was die Oberfläche extrem glatt und hart macht. (je nach Qualität härter als Carbonstahl)

Von der polierten Lageraufnahme und der Schraubkurbelaufnahme nicht zu sprechen.

Zink ist definitiv schlechter als Alu, sonst würde in den US- und JDM Modellen Zink und nicht Alu genutzt - Inwieweit die Materialeigenschaften eine Praxisrelevanz hat, bleibt abzuwarten - Shimano hat den Zinkdruckguss aus Kostengründen eingeführt und ob es für den Kunden einen Nachteil bringt, wird man sehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> Und was soll das jetzt mit den TIF Dateien beweisen?


Dass es beileibe keine neue Sache ist, mit billigst gemachten Druckgußzahnrädern Geld einsparen zu wollen.

Thomas fragte nach der Expertise, und dass es dazu eine Reihe von Erfahrungen gibt, wurde auch bestritten.

*Was immer noch nicht heißt, dass die aktuellen Shimanos das so drin haben. * #c
Um weiteren irrlaufenden Diskussionen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das eine ist Guss Alu, das andere ist kaltgeschmiedetes und nachbearbeitetes Alu - Alleine durch den Schmiedeprozess und der Verdichtung erhält das zweite Ritzel eine ganz andere Härte, obendrauf ist es eloxiert, was die Oberfläche extrem glatt und hart macht. (je nach Qualität härter als Carbonstahl)
> 
> Von den polierten Lageraufnahme und der Schraubkurbelaufnahme nicht zu sprechen.


 
aber das sehe ich doch nicht anhand eines Fotos. Oder?
Und um eine Aussage zur Härte zu machen müsste ich die Legierung des neuen Zinkgußes kennen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dass es beileibe keine neue Sache ist, mit billigst gemachten Druckgußzahnrädern Geld einsparen zu wollen.


 
Wer sagt eigentlich das die NEUE Zinkguß Legierung billiger im Rohstoff ist als Alu.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das eine ist Guss Alu, das andere ist kaltgeschmiedetes und nachbearbeitetes Alu - Alleine durch den Schmiedeprozess und der Verdichtung erhält das zweite Ritzel eine ganz andere Härte, obendrauf ist es eloxiert, was die Oberfläche extrem glatt und hart macht. (je nach Qualität härter als Carbonstahl)
> 
> Von den polierten Lageraufnahme und der Schraubkurbelaufnahme nicht zu sprechen.




Richtig, und wenn für einige zumindest rein optisch nicht erkennbar ist welches von beiden höherwertig verarbeitet wurde dann weiss ich auch nicht.#c

Natürlich nur wenn man davon ausgeht, das sie nicht aus Holz oder Wachs sind auf dem Foto

Gruss


----------



## Khaane (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> aber das sehe ich doch nicht anhand eines Fotos. Oder?
> Und um eine Aussage zur Härte zu machen müsste ich die Legierung des neuen Zinkgußes kennen.
> 
> MfG Algon



Den Guss und die CNC-Nachbearbeitung und die Eloxalschicht erkennt man rein anhand der Bilder ohne Hintergrundwissen zur Fertigungsart der Ritzel - Das Kaltschmiedeverfahren erkennt man nicht sofort, da gebe ich dir Recht.



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ich lese heraus, dass die Stella das bislang beste Getriebe der Rollen, die er bislang zerlegt hat, hat und das die Stelle/Saltiga Diskussion ums bessere Getriebe der Vergangenheit angehören....



Das hat er in den ersten Sätzen erwähnt, aber was hat das mit Diskussion zu tun, immerhin handelt es sich um ein Alugetriebe.

PS: Und nein, ich bin kein Shimano-Hasser - Habe mir vor 1 Woche eine US-Stradic bestellt, warte sehr gespannt auf das Schätzchen. (Mit Paladin-Getriebe )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich das die NEUE Zinkguß Legierung billiger im Rohstoff ist als Alu.


Es geht dabei nichtmal um den Rohstoff, sondern um die Fertigungsgeschwindigkeit und geringe Nachbearbeitungsnotwendigkeit.
In der sogenannten Feinformbarkeit und Ausfüllung der Spritzform ist Zinklegierungs-Druckguss ausgesprochen gut, das wird auch nicht bezweifelt. #d

Der Kritikpunkt setzt grundlegend an den bekannten Eigenschaften von Zink an ("Kriechen" unter bestimmten physikalischen Ereignissen),
und wie Ollek noch moniert, dass Shimano damit um einiges günstiger produzieren kann, den unbeweifelbaren Preisvorteil aufgrund günstiger Produktion aber nicht weitergibt, sondern sogar eine Preiserhöhung probiert. 

Das ganze ist oben aber schon waidlich durchgekaut worden - das will ich gar nicht nochmal alles schreiben und lesen. 

Es hilft nichts, letzlich ist eben auch Abwarten und Bewährung angesagt.


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das Fertigungsverfahren des Zinkdruckgusses ist günstiger, da im Gegensatz zu den Aluteilen nichts mehr mechanisch bearbeitet werden muss.


 
Das ist mir klar, nur wird hier nicht das Fertigungsverfahren schlecht gemacht, sondern eine unbekannte Legierung.
evtl ist die Legierung ja teurer als Alu. Und somit kein billig Zinkgetriebe.#c
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Viel schlimmer ist das mein Bier gerade ausgegangen ist.*


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das Fertigungsverfahren des Zinkdruckgusses ist günstiger, da im Gegensatz zu den Aluteilen nichts mehr mechanisch bearbeitet werden muss.
> 
> Kann natürlich auch noch sein, dass die Zinklegierrung teurer als die Alulegierung ist.......



Nicht nur das Nachbehandeln des Bauteils, sondern auch das vorbehandeln von Alurohlingen macht den endgültigen Preis aus.

Zinkdruckguss muss ich nur erhitzen und in Formen pressen wärend das Rohalu einen langen Bearbeitungsweg hinter sich hat bevor überhaupt an CNC Bearbeitung gedacht werden kann.

(walzen pressen polieren etc.kostet auch alles)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> PS: Und nein, ich bin kein Shimano-Hasser - Habe mir vor 1 Woche eine US-Stradic bestellt, warte sehr gespannt auf das Schätzchen. (Mit Paladin-Getriebe )


Dann mußt du da aber auch gleichmal reinschauen, ob Du so ein nettes dunkelgolden beschichtetes Rad wie bei der Stella SW drinnen hast. 

Zum "Kaltschmiedeverfahren" :m
Lies mal das, das ist ein (Shamonischer) echter Übersetzungfehler, das wird ganz sicher nichts geschmiedet. (Kaltkammerverfahren)
http://www.gdm-metallguss.de/Process/deutsch/Druckguss.htm
http://www.alu-laufen.ch/index.php?lang=de&id=10


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Sicher....??? lies mal das zum Kaltschmieden von Alu.....



kann zumindest keinen Nachteil für den Kunden sehen nur Vorteile#c (siehe rot)



> *Vorteile *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was interessieren mich als Endverbraucher hohe Schmiedkräfte, Vorformungsstufen,Zwischenglühen und Geringe Umformbarkeit insbesondere *dann* wenn ich für das gleiche Produkt in gegossenem Verfahren das selbe oder mehr bezahle??? Siehe Preise der Tp heute.


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> kann zumindest keinen Nachteil für den Kunden sehen nur Vorteile#c (siehe rot)
> 
> was interessieren mich als Endverbraucher hohe Schmiedkräfte, Vorformungsstufen,Zwischenglühen und Geringe Umformbarkeit ?


 
die daraus entstehenden Mehrkosten interessieren schon den Endverbraucher.

MfG Algon


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Alter Spalter... Ich werde mal in 3 Wochen meinen Ing der ausm Urlaub zurückkommt das hier zeigen, ist übrigens auch Angler, mal sehen was er sagt. Hier ziemlich wildes Raten und Kristallkugellesen sehen, oder ist ein Maschinenbauer mit Werkstoffkunde als Hauptfach hier?

Es ist eig egal was genommen wird, ob Alu oder Zink, Fakt ist das es nie reines Material ist sondern eine Legierung und solange keiner die kennt kan keiner was dazu sagen.

Von den einzelnen Produktionskosten dürfte es eig egal sein ob kalt geschmiedet oder gegossen, den beides ist Kapitalintensive Fertigung und hier spielen eher andere Kostenfaktoren eine Rolle als Materialkosten...



Algon schrieb:


> die daraus entstehenden Mehrkosten interessieren schon den Endverbraucher.
> 
> MfG Algon



Das denkst Du, ohne jegliche Kentniss der Herstelprozesse und der eingesetzten Mittel würde ich mir kein Urteil über die Kosten anmaßen und ich bin Einkäufer, das ist mein Job Kosten zu analysieren.


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> die daraus entstehenden Mehrkosten interessieren schon den Endverbraucher.
> 
> MfG Algon




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes welche Mehrkosten meinst denn du????


Die TPs sind nicht billiger trotz günstigerer Fertigung. Darum gehts doch.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich habe Dir das nicht unterstellt, ich habe gesagt das ich es MIR nicht anmaßen würde. Ferner geht es nicht um Guss sondern um schmieden von Alu. Alu zu gießen ist energieintensiver das ist richtig, daß weiß ich auch


----------



## Algon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes welche Mehrkosten meinst denn du????
> 
> 
> Die TPs sind nicht billiger trotz günstigerer Fertigung. Darum gehts doch.


 
evtl wären sie jetzt aber 20€ teurer wenn sie bei alu geblieben wären#c

MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du verdrehst schon wieder alles #t mein Posting zielte auf Dets Unterstellung, Shimano hätte einen Übersetzungsfehler in der Produktbeschreibung....



 maximal hab ichs falsch verstanden, also keep cool Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich lese in solchen Fällen lieber die englischen Texte, nicht die deutschen, die aus einem Japano-Englisch-Deutsch enstanden sind.
Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut:
Zwischen cold-forged und cold-hammered gibt es schon einen Unterschied. 

Aber Martin weiß alles besser - weil er wohl die besseren Infos hat oder wie?
Auf das deutsche Werbegeschwätz von Shimano gebe ich soviel wie auf einen Werbezettel im Briefkasten ...
Ich halte das eher mit dem hier:


Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Shimpanski den Newsletter bezieht, dann kann man nachlesen, dass die Zinkgetriebe das Non-plus-ultra sind.
> 
> Für mich liest sich das wie:
> 
> ...


Da bin ich wenigstens mal mit Ulli3D einer Meinung, das ist auch was.   #h



Mir ist das mit dem "Gezinke" auch für mich persönlich egal - ich kann ja in Ruhe abwarten was passiert. :m

Denn mal guts Nächtle. :g


----------



## Khaane (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Vorallem darf man sich das Kaltschmieden nicht so vorstellen, dass dort mit Hämmern irgendwas geschmiedet wird - Wenn ich die vorbereiteten Rohlinge durch ne Presse jage, so habe ich sie "geschmiedet".

Erkennt man ganz deutlich daran, dass das Antriebsrad aus mehreren Teilen besteht - Das schwarz eloxierte Teil ist geschmiedet, dann eloxiert, der Rest (Kurbelaufnahme) ist gedreht (wurde korrigiert) und dann mit Schrauben fixiert.







http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k402/ichibahn_01/DSC08409aa.jpg


----------



## Khaane (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Danke für die bebilderte Klarstellung - so sollte es für jeden verständlich sein
> 
> Wobei ich denke, dass die Achse auf dem das Antriebsrad sitzt ein Drehteil ist - nicht gefräst



Sorry, ist natürlich gedreht. #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Viel lächerlicher geht es eigentlich nicht mehr oder? Übrigens für alle die Autos mit irgendwelchen Kunststoffkarroserien fahren,... das ist totaler Mist. Das gab es vor 30 Jahren schon und war da schon Mist.

Ich habe sogar ein Foto...

http://home.arcor.de/shismatic/kurios/raetsel/trabbi.htm


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Viel lächerlicher geht es eigentlich nicht mehr oder? Übrigens für alle die Autos mit irgendwelchen Kunststoffkarroserien fahren,... das ist totaler Mist. Das gab es vor 30 Jahren schon und war da schon Mist.
> 
> Ich habe sogar ein Foto...



@ Sundvogel

was mich stört das du alles ins lächerliche bzw. überhebliche ziehst. 
Man wir sitzen hier alle am "Biertisch" und labern uns ein von der Seele in Gegensatz zu diesen unsympatischen C&R Diskussionen.

Bleib doch einfach mal locker. 
Ich mag Martins Ansichten bezüglich des Getriebes genauso wie Dets, und würden wir  hier alle nur auf die Fachkräfte und Metallurgen warten wäre es zumindest hier sehr langweilig.


Gruss


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich mag Martins Ansichten bezüglich des Getriebes genauso wie Dets, *und würden wir  hier alle nur auf die Fachkräfte und Metallurgen warten wäre es zumindest hier sehr langweilig*



Selbst Fachleute können nur wenig dazu sagen, da immernoch keiner weiß was es für Legierungen + Beschichtungen sind. Dazu ist es fraglich, ob man dann dazu auch noch aussagen machen kann. 

Fraglich ist es auch, was passiert wenn man mal ein Teilchen per EDX/WDX oder sowas analysiert und die Ergebnisse postet, was Shimano dazusagt. Ich glaub die fänden das auch nicht so pralle. 

Nur Durch Bilder kann man sowas nicht sehen. Ich glaube keiner kann per Bild V2A und V4A Stahl unterscheiden - der Unterschied sind auch nur 2% Mo im V4A und dies erzeugt schon andere Eigenschaften. Zumdinestens sahen die beiden im Labor gleich aus.



Aber es ist wenigstens witzig, was hier abgeht. Die C&R Threads oder Hardmono Threads sind ja langweilig, da ist immer das gleiche, das hier ist ja wenigstens etwas neues. - Also weitermachen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Erkennt man ganz deutlich daran, dass das Antriebsrad aus mehreren Teilen besteht - Das schwarz eloxierte Teil ist geschmiedet, dann eloxiert, der Rest (Kurbelaufnahme) ist gedreht (wurde korrigiert) und dann mit Schrauben fixiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo Khaane,

nur mal kurz eine Zwischenfrage:
Handelt es sich um eine spezielle Aal-Rolle?
Sowas suche ich nämlich noch.
Sie sollte stabil und unempfindlich sein.

Danke.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo Khaane,
> 
> nur mal kurz eine Zwischenfrage:
> Handelt es sich um eine spezielle *Aal*-Rolle?
> ...



:q Da steht VAN STAAL sieht man doch|rolleyes. Warum man auf so eine Ablage dann eine Stella hat #c warum nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Sundvogel
> 
> was mich stört das du alles ins lächerliche bzw. überhebliche ziehst.




Nee Ollek, lächerlich machen sich einige schon selbst. Das war lediglich Ironie. Ich habe nach wie vor nicht verstanden, was Rollenbildchen aus den 70er Jahren mit diesem Thread zu tun haben. Ich fand eigentlich mein Trabi-Beispiel ganz putzig. Das sollte man immer parat haben, um auf ein eventuelles Treffen mit einem Lamborghinifahrer vorbereit zu sein. Dann kann man ihm gut erklären, warum seine Kiste Mist ist, gesetzt den Fall - und das könnte ja sei, wer weiß das schon - dass der Lambo mit der gleichen Plaste gebaut wird wie der Trabi. Der wird zukünftig sicherlich vorsichtiger fahren.


@Thilo

Endlich mal eine gute Frage!


----------



## Khaane (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> :q Da steht VAN STAAL sieht man doch|rolleyes. Warum man auf so eine Ablage dann eine Stella hat #c warum nicht.



Hatte das mit dem Aal zunächst nicht gecheckt (das Ironietag fehlt ja auch) - Aber die Frage bzgl. des Pads kam auch bei 360Tuna auf.

Kurze Korrektur 

PS: Meine beiden Aalrollen wurden gestern gewartet - 2 x DAIWA 2600C. Absolut robust und unzerstörbar. Man beachte den Mechanismus für den Bügelumschlag....






http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/attachment.php?attachmentid=233383&stc=1&d=1238771600


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Und weitere 5 Seiten Gerüchte, Vermutungen, Spekulationen, Hörensagen und immer noch keine kaputte Rolle aufgetaucht seit meinem lezten Posting...
Putzig ;-)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nee Ollek, lächerlich machen sich einige schon selbst. Das war lediglich Ironie. Ich habe nach wie vor nicht verstanden, was Rollenbildchen aus den 70er Jahren mit diesem Thread zu tun haben. Ich fand eigentlich mein Trabi-Beispiel ganz putzig. Das sollte man immer parat haben, um auf ein eventuelles Treffen mit einem Lamborghinifahrer vorbereit zu sein. Dann kann man ihm gut erklären, warum seine Kiste Mist ist, gesetzt den Fall - und das könnte ja sei, wer weiß das schon - dass der Lambo mit der gleichen Plaste gebaut wird wie der Trabi. Der wird zukünftig sicherlich vorsichtiger fahren.




Uli: Das ist wohl der geilste Vergleich des Threads! #r

Und dabei nicht mal falsch... Die Faktenlage bleibt doch seit Anbeginn des Threads gleich: Geändert wurde was, wir wissen aber eigentlich nicht exakt was für mMaterialien vorher und nachher eingesetzt wurden, und können daher deren Eigenschaften höchstens abschätzen. Einigen reicht das für Schlußfolgerungen die schon an Rufmord grenzen, andere sind eher zurückhaltend und wollen abwarten wie sich das Material bewährt. Und die dritten glauben an Innovation.

Aber wissen tun wir alle nix... :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Aber wissen tun wir alle nix...


Kein Wunder dass der Thread so gut diskutiert wird - nix wissen und viel blabla ;-))


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich finde schon das einige wichtige Fakten genannt wurden die teilweise von vielen verdrängt werden.

Warum wird der amerikanische Markt weiterhin mit in meinen Augen hochwertigeren Getriebeteilen beliefert wärend der europäische mit ich betone Billigzink auskommen muss?

(woraus sich aber keine schlechten Eigenschaften ableiten sollen sondern lediglich die günstigere Vertigung)

Man beachte das sich Schnurhersteller in den USA keinen Fauxpass leisten dürfen, wohl aber in Deutschland wo die meisten es "fressen" wenn ihnen fette Schnüre als Dünn verkauft werden.

Des weiteren warum wird Alu in vielen anderen Getrieben (auch weitaus höher belasteten) seit Jahren verwendet wärend man Zink hauptsächlich als Gehäuse bzw. kleinere Steuerritzel verwendet?

Ich betone nochmals Zink mag ein Zukunftsmaterial sein, aber solange keine hochpreisigen Rollen mit Zinkgetrieben ausgestattet werden die dann noch an ihren vormaligen Lauf herankommen ist Zink für den Endverbraucher Kritikwürdig.

*Zumindest dann wenn sich für ihn preislich nichts ändert.*

#dUnd die ganzen vergleiche zur Arc hinken und nerven, den die Arcs bzw. Spro haben ein *Preis Leistungverhältnis* bei annähernd gleich guter Konstruktion der Red zur TP wo sich Shimano ne Scheibe abschneiden könnte.

Ich kenne das von verschiedenen Werkzeugmaschinen wo viele Firmen ihre Marktstellung ausnutzen um erhöhte Preise zu rechtfertigen wärend weitaus günstigere Maschinen die oft besseren Konstruktionen sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dann kann man ihm gut erklären, warum seine Kiste Mist ist, gesetzt den Fall - und das könnte ja sei, wer weiß das schon - dass der Lambo *mit der gleichen Plaste gebaut wird* wie der Trabi. Der wird zukünftig sicherlich vorsichtiger fahren.


Ich würde einfach mal genauer lesen, in dem beigebrachten Link steht etwas anderes:
http://home.arcor.de/shismatic/kurios/raetsel/trabbi.htm
- Viele Leute denken der Trabbi sei aus ... oder sogar Plastik. Doch leider liegen diese Leute alle falsch.
- Der Trabbi wurde (ursprünglich) aus *gepresster Baumwolle* hergestellt.

Ich habe solche Karrosserieteile sogar schon mal live gesehen, und es gab/gibt sowas wirklich.
Der dürfte auch heute noch ohne Karosseriedurchrostung auf Wildschweinjagd aktiv sein.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ooops, für diesen Fauxpas entschuldige ich mich natürlich sofort. Stimmt ganz früher war es Baumwolle.


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich finde schon das einige wichtige Fakten genannt wurden die teilweise von vielen verdrängt werden.
> 
> Warum wird der amerikanische Markt weiterhin mit in meinen Augen hochwertigeren Getriebeteilen beliefert wärend der europäische mit ich betone Billigzink auskommen muss?
> 
> ...



|good:
Sehr gutes Posting. Das trifft den Nagel nicht nur auf den Kopf, sondern versenkt ihn auch bis zum Anschlag im Holz.

Das Shimano auf dem japanischen und amerikanischen Markt andere Materialien (eindeutig hochwertigere) verwendet, ist ein absolutes Totschlag-Argument. Damit steht zumindest fest, dass diese Zink-Getriebe eben nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra darstellen. Richtig ist aber auch, dass noch niemand genau sagen kann, wie sich dieses Getriebe aus Zink auf Dauer auswirkt. Es mag sein, dass 95 % der Anwender mit dem Zinklgetriebe nie Probleme bekommen werden, was aber auch kein Wunder ist.......bei den Diskussionen hier hat ja auch niemand der Shimano-Fischer mehr Zeit zum Angeln:q.

Was du zur Red Arc gesgat hast, würde ich 100%ig unterschreiben. Habe vor einigen Minuten in einem anderen Thread schon etwas dazu geschrieben. Ka.....wieso eine Rolle für soviel Action sorgen kann......vorallem handeln die meisten Threads garnicht von wirklich aufgetretenen Problemen, wo wirklich gerade jemand ein Problem mit der Arc hat. Meistens gehts nur darum, dass die Arc *angeblich* schlecht ist....sind doch auch immer dieselben Leute, die dies propagieren.

Wirklich interessant finde ich auch, dass es die Red Arc mit einem *sagenhaften Preis von ca. 70 €* mittlerweile in den High-End-Thread geschafft hat und es dort mit den Rollen aus dem 3-stelligen €-Bereich aufnehmen soll|uhoh:.
Allein die Tatsache, dass diese Vergleiche angestellt werden, zeigen, dass die Red Arc für 70 € verdammt viel Potenzial hat. Schließlich wird sonst keine Rolle aus dem Preisbereich mit den High-Endern verglichen. Auch wenn die Red Arc einen solchen Vergleich nicht gewinnt (muss sie das bei einem Preis von 70 €?), geht sie dennoch gestärkt daraus hervor, da allein das Zustandekommen solcher Vergleiche Bände spricht.

Mal gucken, wer mir jetzt den Kopf abreißt......glücklicherweise kann man sich mittlerweile auf seine Leute hier verlassen und die "Kopf-Abreißer" der Reihe nach aufzählen#h.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wirklich interessant finde ich auch, dass es die Red Arc mit einem *sagenhaften Preis von ca. 70 €* mittlerweile in den High-End-Thread geschafft hat und es dort mit den Rollen aus dem 3-stelligen €-Bereich aufnehmen soll|uhoh:.
> Allein die Tatsache, dass diese Vergleiche angestellt werden, zeigen, dass die Red Arc für 70 € verdammt viel Potenzial hat. Schließlich wird sonst keine Rolle aus dem Preisbereich mit den High-Endern verglichen. Auch wenn die Red Arc einen solchen Vergleich nicht gewinnt (muss sie das bei einem Preis von 70 €?), geht sie dennoch gestärkt daraus hervor, da allein das Zustandekommen solcher Vergleiche Bände spricht.



Sorry, aber den Vergleich ziehen Leute wie Du - ich vergleiche das rote Übel eventuell mit einer Exage, und ich kann Dir nur sagen das die Arc bei mir im realen Angeln selbst diesen Vergleich verliert... :m

Die Postings die hier die ach so schlechte Qualität belegen sollen sind lang und Aussagenlos. Ich verstehe nicht wie man ohne irgentetwas zu wissen so viel schlußfolgern und behaupten kann, wenn man (wie manche ja selbst eigestehen) keine Ahnung hat?

Der kleine Pinguin und Dieter Nuhr wissen was man macht wenn man keine Ahnung hat... :m

So, bin ich jetzt der Kopf-Abreisser? Oder nur auf der Suche nach einer sachlichen Lösung ohne wilde Spekulation? #c

Kann mit beidem leben! |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ach herje, gibt es zur Arc nicht genug Threads? Im HE-Thread tauchen auch jede Menge anderer Rollen auf, es darf ja jeder drin schreiben. Warum jetzt ein Capricorn-Nachbau auf einmal State of the Art sein soll, das kannst du ja bei Gelegenheit mal erklären, wobei ich denke, dass dieser Thread sich dazu nicht eignet.

Stimmt Stefan, ausser Zink ist "igitt" kam immer noch nichts. Wir warten auf die Schadensfälle, aber es bleibt still. Komisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wieviele Diskussionen zur "Roten Rolle" denn noch?
Da weiß man ja nichtmal mehr, *wo* man was dazu schreiben soll ... :q

Ist die "Roten Rolle" jetzt eigentlich *DAS* "Rote Tuch"?
Mir kommt es zumindest so vor.

Das es davon gute wie schlechte Exemplare gibt, sollte eigentlich mit dem bisher (schon vielfach) geschriebenen eigentlich klar sein. Das ist beweisbar.

Was ich an der Chose so richtig nervig finde:
Die Red Arc in schlecht ausfallenden Exemplaren ist eine Sache, an der zu Recht geschimpft werden kann. (Schlechte Schmierung, Montagefehler, fehlende kritische Qualitätskontrolle). Das sehe ich genauso als sehr negativ.

Daraus aber *alle* diese Rollen schlecht zu machen, und dann auch noch die vielen anderen Typen, das finde ich doch arg polemisch. 
Für mich sieht es so aus: Als Modetrend und Hype werden die massig herausgehauen, und die immer notwendige Qualitätskontrolle drückt anscheinend zuviel beide Augen zu. 
Das ist wie in dem Beispiel wie Martin Obelt das beschreibt - darf eigentlich überhaupt nicht sein, sowas.

Die Red Arc Rolle ist aufgrund von Modetrend, Hype und Nachfrage anscheinend die verbreitet schlechtest kontrollierte Rolle. 

Zeigt irgendwie aber die fürchterliche Wirkung von Produktionsoptimierung, starker Kosteneinsparung und so etwas wie Statistik-basiertem Controlling: 
Solange genügend viele verkauft werden *und verkauft bleiben*, funktioniert das von der Gewinnorientierung und Ökonomie her.
Womit wir auf einem Umweg wieder beim Threadthema hier angekommen wären ...

So wie Shimano auch anders kann und könnte - haben sie in der Vergangenheit vielfach bewiesen, könnte der Ryobi-Nachfolgehersteller die Rollen auch erheblich besser machen und besser ausliefern. Das wäre aber alles ganz klar ersichtlich etwas teurer.

Mit dieser Auslotung des "*Wie schlecht schluckt der Kunde das noch*" bin ich jedenfalls genauso unzufrieden und ärgerlich, wie viele andere hier schreibende. Vlt. trifft man sich an dem Punkt ja wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Daraus aber alle diese Rollen schlecht zu machen, und dann auch noch die vielen anderen Typen, das finde ich doch arg polemisch.


Meinst Du da jetzt die Shimanos mit Zinkgetriebe????

:q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nein, sondern die vielen anderen Arcs und Familienangehörige, die nicht vom Typ "Red Arc" sind. 

Ich hab ja auch nicht geschrieben: "Shimano ist schlecht", oder "alle Rollen von Shimano sind schlecht", oder "alle heutigen Rollen von Shimano sind schlecht".

Über das Stadium sind wir eigentlich schon seit längerem hinaus. :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meinst Du da jetzt die Shimanos mit Zinkgetriebe????
> 
> :q:q:q



Jetzt habe ich gerade meinen Kaffee über die Tastatur gespuckt!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber den Vergleich ziehen Leute wie Du - ich vergleiche das rote Übel eventuell mit einer Exage, und ich kann Dir nur sagen das die Arc bei mir im realen Angeln selbst diesen Vergleich verliert... :m




|rolleyes siehst du und ich vergleiche meine Arc 10200 mit meiner TP 2500 Fa und stelle sie zumindest Konstruktionstechnisch auf fast eine Ebene. Und das sage ich dir als Mechaniker

|bigeyes(oh jetzt hab ich was gesagt Skandal)

Wiso wird soviel auf defekte Getriebe gewartet?  Wäre es Benzin im Feuer wenn plötzlich ne defekte Auftaucht?

Ich würde das absolut gelassen sehn und an ein paar Defekten nicht die Qualität allgemein beurteilen. Dann könnte ich genausogut Stellas nehmen die sicher auch schon kaputt gegangen sind.

Was mich wirklich stört an der Sache das Shimano hier mit günstigeren Verfahren (was allein der Firma zugute kommen soll) im Zuge von Wirtschaftskrise und hohen Rohstoffpreisen den Kunden einen vom Pferd erzählt und einige das bedingungslos fressen.

Ich hab immer wieder betont das Zink durchaus funktionell sein kann als Getriebe aber wer in günstigen Zinkdruckgussverfahren gegenüber aufwendig und teurem kaltgeschmiedeten CNC verfahren eine Inovation sieht hat schlicht keine Ahnung.
Zumal er als Endkunde in dem Fall sogar noch einen gestiegen Preis zahlt.

Da brauch ich auch nicht auf ne defekte zu warten um die Qualität zu beurteilen.

Amis und Japse sind diesbezüglich nicht so leichtgläubig und schreien himmelhochjauchzent wenn sie hören das in ihren Rollen plötzlich "GünstigZink" verbaut wird und sie dafür kurioserweise mehr bezahlen dürfen, das machen nur wir Europäer :g

Wir kriegen hier in der Firma meist am Jahresanfang Rundschreiben von vielen Herstellern die bedingt durch *gestiegene Rohstoffpreise* und *Witschaftlichen Situationen* (O-Ton) auf Preiserhöhungen und Konstruktionsänderungen hinweisen.

Wir sehen das an vielen praktischen Beispielen in der Materialauswahl. Halten tun die teils genauso, aber von echter Inovationen kann man nicht sprechen wohl aber von *Sparzwang

Und das und nix anderes liegt hier in dem Fall bei Shimano vor.

*PS. Doch die Pleulstangen einiger grosser Presslufthämmer die vormals aus Legierungen und nun aus Kunstsoff hergestellt werden gehen dann doch im Zuge des Sparzwangs öfter kaputt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich gerade meinen Kaffee über die Tastatur gespuckt!|supergri|supergri|supergri



Muss das jetz mir oder Thomas leid für die Tastatur tun? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich grins mir auch nur noch einen - herrlich dieser Thread...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Wir sehen das an vielen praktischen Beispielen in der Materialauswahl. Halten tun die teils genauso, aber von echter Inovationen kann man nicht sprechen wohl aber von Sparzwang
> 
> Und das und nix anderes liegt hier in dem Fall bei Shimano vor.



Naja, interessante Aussage, wenn man weder die genaue Legierung noch die Beschichtung/Veredelung noch den genauen Herstellungsprozeß kennt.. 

Ist daher auch nur ne Behauptung, die durch keinen einzigen Fakt belegt ist, sondern nur durch Vermutungen, weils bei anderen vielleicht so ist...

Wie immer bisher halt...

Wenn jede Firma immer alles wie immer machen würde, würden wir heute noch Benzens Motorkutsche fahren...








PS:
Der hier ist genauso gut:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154476


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber den Vergleich ziehen Leute wie Du - ich vergleiche das rote Übel eventuell mit einer Exage, und ich kann Dir nur sagen das die Arc bei mir im realen Angeln selbst diesen Vergleich verliert... :m
> 
> Die Postings die hier die ach so schlechte Qualität belegen sollen sind lang und Aussagenlos. Ich verstehe nicht wie man ohne irgentetwas zu wissen so viel schlußfolgern und behaupten kann, wenn man (wie manche ja selbst eigestehen) keine Ahnung hat?
> 
> ...



Wo habe ich bezüglich Zink-Getrieben spekuliert? Es ist eine Tatsache, dass andere Materialien beständiger sind als Zink. Absolut keine Spekulation. Die Frage ist nur, ob eine Zink-Getriebe ausreicht oder eben nicht. Und genau die Richtung ist momentan nur zu spekulieren, weil eben Erfahrungswerte fehlen. Reicht es aus, ist alles in Butter....reicht es nicht aus, kann man diese Diskussion fortführen.
Eine Tatsache ist aber nunmal auch, dass die Rollen auf dem japanischen und amerikanischen Markt andere Getriebematerialien spendiert bekommen.....mich würde interessieren, wie das von dir gewertet wird???

Kurz noch zur Arc:
Ich bin nicht derjenige, der den Vergleich zieht.....habe die RA nie in der High-End-Diskussiuon zur Sprache gebracht. Das waren andere.
Ich vergleiche die Arc nur mit Rollen bis ca. 70 € und da habe ich bisher noch nichts gefunden, was mir besser gefällt.
Der Vergleich mit z.B. der Exage ist bei mir (wie auch vielen anderen) zugunsten der RA ausgefallen, das liegt aber mitunter am subjektiven Empfinden. Ich behaupte nicht, dass mein Ergebnis für Gott und die Welt korrekt sein muss, deines muss es aber ebenso wenig.


Im letzten Satz sprichst du an, dass du auf der Suche nach einer sachlichen Lösung bist. Leider stehst du dir bei diesem Ziel mit deiner Reaktion selbst im Weg. Les dir deinen Absatz bezüglich Pinguin und Dieter Nuhr und Begriffe wie "das rote Übel" erneut durch, anschließend sollte dir klar werden, wer von uns wo und wie unsachlich war.

Achja, übrigens gehörst du zu den "Kopf-Abreißern".....bist einer von denen, auf die man sich hier verlassen kann. Jedes Mal kritisierst du die Leute, die etwas gegen Shimano/Daiwa sagen....Dabei bringen Leute wie z.B. AngelDet und Khaane sogar technische Fakten und Bilder mit in die Diskussion ein. Sowas macht sachliche Diskussionen aus und führt letztlich bzu einem sachlichen Ergebnis. Ähnliches habe ich von dir noch nie gelesen. Du prangerst ausschließlich diese technischen Postings als aussagelos und zu lang an. Dabei sind gerade deine Postings in meinen Augen genau das. Wenns dann nicht mehr weitergeht, schmeißt du mit "klugen" Links ( wie z.B. dem eben geposteten) und Zitaten von irgenwelchen Berühmtheiten um dich.


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich grins mir auch nur noch einen - herrlich dieser Thread...




Ich auch, zumal ich auch verstehe das du dir lieber einen ins Fäustchen grinst *zu anderen Meinungen* und nur dann ne eigene Meinung hast wenn du mal ne Defekte siehst in Anbetracht evtl abspringender Werbepartner.|scardie::z

Das Logo erschlägt einen ja regelrecht...

Sry nix für Ungut #g


----------



## Merlin (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich grins mir auch nur noch einen - herrlich dieser Thread..|good:
> Ich möchte mich nicht outen aber wir lachen uns hier auch Tot über die ganzen Experten und Rollenfachmänner.


----------



## Slotti (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Dabei bringen Leute wie z.B. AngelDet und Khaane sogar technische Fakten und Bilder mit in die Diskussion ein. Sowas macht sachliche Diskussionen aus und führt letztlich bzu einem sachlichen Ergebnis.




Mit Fakten meinst du aber nicht die selbstausgedachten Vermutungen die eigentlich in keinster Weise belegt wurden? #c

und mal ehrlich was sagt ein Foto schon aus? Mich interessiert als Angler eigentlich nur ob und wie die Rolle über einen möglichst langen Zeitraum ihren Dienst tut, wie die innen aussieht ist mir erstmal ziemlich Schnuppe.


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, interessante Aussage, wenn man weder die genaue Legierung noch die Beschichtung/Veredelung noch den genauen Herstellungsprozeß kennt..
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154476



|bigeyes Thomas ich beziehe mich einzig auf die Werbebotschaft die da heist...



> Der Nachfolger der legendären Twin Power FB profitiert von einem Getriebe aus gegossenen Zink,



Sry aber das lässt viel zu grossen Raum zur Spekulation, "gegossenes Zink"  Vs. kaltgeschmiedet aus einem Stück

Die Formel 1 (oh das beispiel soll man ja nicht nehmen) verbaut auch keine gegossenen Zinkzahnräder, (ja auch kein Alu)  Aber die Schmieden und Frasen   und das nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich grins mir auch nur noch einen - herrlich dieser Thread..|good:
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> und nur dann ne eigene Meinung hast wenn du mal ne Defekte siehst in Anbetracht evtl abspringender Werbepartner.


Ollek, könnte Thomas nicht dann idealerweise mit dem direkten Draht Testexemplare organisieren?

@all
Wo gibt es denn die günstigst zu kaufende Zink-Shimano im Moment? |wavey:
So ein bischen experimentieren könnte ja erstens nicht schaden, und sogar Spaß machen. Die "kaltgeschmiedete" + "gefriergetrockete" könnte ich ja so schon daneben legen. Ein "gezinkte" muss aber her ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die günstigst zu kaufende Zink-Shimano im Moment? |wavey:
> So ein bischen experimentieren könnte ja erstens nicht schaden, und sogar Spaß machen. Die "kaltgeschmiedete" + "gefriergetrockete" könnte ich ja so schon daneben legen. Ein "gezinkte" muss aber her ... |kopfkrat



sorry aber so voreingenommen wie du der Rolle gegenüber bist , wäre sicher ein neutralerer Schrauber besser dafür geeignet....

außerdem was willst du beurteilen wenn du die Rolle zerlegt hast? 

Was soll das bringen?


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Mit Fakten meinst du aber nicht die selbstausgedachten Vermutungen die eigentlich in keinster Weise belegt wurden? #c
> 
> und mal ehrlich was sagt ein Foto schon aus? Mich interessiert als Angler eigentlich nur ob und wie die Rolle über einen möglichst langen Zeitraum ihren Dienst tut, wie die innen aussieht ist mir erstmal ziemlich Schnuppe.



Irgendwer muss sich doch was angucken und daraus was schlussfolgern. So ist all unser Wissen heute entstanden. Mehr kann ich dazu leide rnicht mehr schreiben, weil mir die Zeit ausgeht, deswegen kopier ich jetzt einfach mal mein Posting aus einem anderen Thread hierher:

So ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread...man soll aufhören, wenns am schönsten ist oder aber wenns nicht mehr voran geht....

Diese Diskussion führt immer wieder zum selben Punkt und wird auch nicht weniger, egal ob Schonzeit oder nicht. Wie gesagt, ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Arc und würde sie mir wieder kaufen.
Jeder kann und soll selbst entscheiden, was er kauft. Von dieser Diskussion hat niemand was, eigentlich ist es pure Zeitverschwendung. Da meine freie Zeit für heute aufgebraucht ist udn ich nun wichtigere Dinge zu tun habe, bin ich hier raus.

Den anderen wünsche ich noch viel Spaß und vorallem Erfolg auf der Suche nach einer wirklich endgültigen Lösung, auch wenn ich daran nicht glaube.

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Slotti:
Mit der ersten Aussage hast Du wahrscheinlich genau recht. 
Eine "Zinkgussgetriebesprengung" müßte natürlich öffentlich und unter notarieller Aufsicht stattfinden :g, sowas dergleichen ... 
sonst geht das Kaspeletheater dann eben darum los.

Wenn ich verschiedene unbeschichtete Getrieberäder nebeneinander lege (dewegen eher die günstigen Rollen), kann man schon viel sehen. 
Ein bischen reinbohren und das Verhalten beürteilen kann ich aber auch gut. 

Mit dem "Getriebe mit gegossenem Zink überzogen" der Nexave FB im Gerlinger-Angebot würde ich ohne Röntgengerät aber wohl arg zu kämpfen haben. :q

Noch idealer: Bei den neuen unter dem Thema Recyclingrollen könnte man auch auf den eingegossen/geprägten Legierungscode stoßen ... :m 
Das hab ich früher schon öfter gesehen, wußte ich aber wenig mit anzufangen, bis ich jüngst eine Legierungscodeliste gefunden habe. 
Das ist wenigstens ein Lernzuwachs daran, finde ich auch gut. 

Am interessantesten ist aber eine definierte schwere Belastung, und dann mal auf Auswirkungen abwarten.


----------



## Slotti (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Irgendwer muss sich doch was angucken und daraus was schlussfolgern.




der war gut :q

der einzige für mich aussagekräftige Test wäre einem Hardcore Spinfischer eine 4000er TP FC in die Hand zu drücken mit der er dann am besten im Fließgewässer mit erhöhter Hänger gefahr zum fischen loszieht. Nach einer gewissen Zeit 0,5-2 Jahre ließen sich dann vielleicht Rückschlüsse ziehen , Zahnräder anschauen bringt in meinen Augen gar nichts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> der einzige für mich aussagekräftige *Text* wäre einem Hardcore Spinfischer eine 4000er TP FC in die Hand zu drücken mit der er dann am besten im Fließgewässer mit erhöhter Hänger gefahr zum fischen loszieht.


War das jetzt ein freudscher Assoziationsfehler , das können die Werbetexter so schon ...

Das wäre als Praxistest schon gut, finde ich auch. Die Aussagekraft sehe ich, und Ollek wahrscheinlich auch, aber nicht so hoch - weil selbst wenn Du ihm eine 3000er Infinity mitgiebst, könnte die auch nach kurzer Zeit kaputt sein.

Wer taugte denn als "normgerechter" Spinnfischer mit einem konstanten Verhalten und der ständigen Disziplin, sehr gleichförmig zu hantieren?


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@slotti
stimmt, nur nutzt das Ergebnis dann vermutlich keinem mehr,
weil das Ding was es dann zu kaufen gibt, TP DC heißt und neue techn. Innovationen beinhaltet
Gruß A.


----------



## Slotti (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

das kommt noch dazu  also bleibt eigentlich nur abzuwarten wie sich die Rolle bei der breiten Masse im laufe der Zeit bewährt oder auch nicht 

Edit: @ 996 eigentlich müßte die Rolle sowieso TP WZ (*w*ith *Z*inc) heißen


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,
vorweg ich bin technisch abersolut unbegabt - mein Steckenpferd ist die Betriebswirtschaft. Shimanorollen setzte ich selber nicht ein, da es in meinem Preisbereich (bis 120€) meiner Meinung nach Rollen anderer Hersteller gibt die mehr  Leistung zum gleichen Preis bieten. 

Fassen wir mal zusammen. Shimano setzt für die "niederpreisigen" Rollen in Zukunft zumindest im eurpäischen Raum auf Zinkgußgetriebe die als "Meilenstein" in der Rollenproduktion angeprießen werden. Das ist legitim. Ich kenne keine Firma die nicht versucht neues als Entwicklungsschritt zu verkaufen. Sollen sie vielleicht schreiben "wir sind aus Kostengründen dazu gezwungen andere Materialen zu verwenden von denen wir überzeugt sind, dass sie genauso langlebig sind wie die Alten". Dann würde vermutlich niemand mehr die Rollen kaufen ...

Über genauere technische Hintergründe und die Gründe für die Umstellung weis keiner von uns hier wirklich genaues - wir können nur spekulieren was ja hier schon zu genüge getan wurde.

Ich kann mir persönlich nicht vorstellen, dass ein Unternehmen wie Shimano die Qualität soweit abgesenkt hat, dass reihenweise Ausfälle zu befürchten sind oder die Rollen nur noch schlecht laufen, da ja viele Rollenserien umgestellt wurden und die Garantiekosten deshalb vermutlich ein vielfaches höher wären als man mit der Umstellung auf Zinkguß eingespart hat, von dem Imageschaden ganz zu schweigen auch wenn dass nur in Europa sein sollte. Der typische Shimanokäufer ist nunmal nicht der, der nur alle 4-5 Wochen einmal zum "Würmerbaden" fährt und Qualitätsprobleme somit erst in einigen Jahren zum vorschein kommen würden.

Deshalb würde ich warten, den Blutdruck senken bevor man den Stab über Shimano zu bricht ohne Erfahrungen aus der Praxis zu haben.... 

Shimanofans werden die Rollen trotzdem kaufen, Vorsichtige und Unentschlossene werden wohl vorerst keine Shimanos mehr kaufen und auch dass ist ihr gutes Recht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

|good:



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Vorsichtige und Unentschlossene werden wohl vorerst keine Shimanos mehr kaufen und auch dass ist ihr gutes Recht.



... oder in Japan bestellen! :q


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Glückwunsch zur 500, mal sehen wie viele es noch werden!Wo gibt es Bier?
Gruß A.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

LOL, garnicht bemerkt - Danke!|stolz: 

#g


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Ich auch, zumal ich auch verstehe das du dir lieber einen ins Fäustchen grinst zu anderen Meinungen und nur dann ne eigene Meinung hast wenn du mal ne Defekte siehst in Anbetracht evtl abspringender Werbepartner



Komisch, dass keine Werbepartner abspringen sondern es (Gott sei Dank!) immer mehr werden.

Und das (obwohl? trotz? gerade deswegen) ich gerade auch im redaktionellen Teil immer wieder z. B. auf die unterträgliche Praxis der Angaben bei geflochtenene Schnüren hinweise, auf die Werbepraktiken als solche und vieles mehr. Da habe ich sicherlich keinen Nachholbedarf. 

Jeder unserer Kunden wird zudem vor Vertragsabschluss aufgeklärt, dass  nur bei rechtlich relevanten Geschichten, Beleidigungen oder ähnlichem einschreiten wird - niemals, wenn ein Produkt/Dienstleistung im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes und der Boardregeln kritisiert wird. 

Das hat uns zwar schon Aufträge gekostet. Genauso, dass wir redaktionelles und werbliches strikt trennen und es keine " X redaktionellen Beiträge für einen Umsatz X"  gibt, dass wir bewusst keine redaktionellen Tests durchführen (schliesslich sollte das der Endkunde in allen Schattierungen testen, der soll das ja auch kaufen und damit zurechtkommen. Wenn "Experten" testen, kommen die natürlich immer mit ihrem Gerät zurecht, bei Redaktionen besteht immer die Gefahr, einen Werbekunden nicht vergraulen zu wollen).

Da brauche ich mich also sicherlich nicht verstecken und schon gar nicht muss ich da irgendwas/irgendwen schönreden...

Aber genau dieser Vorwurf ist das gleiche wie bei der Rollendiskussion hier (um wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen):
Vermutungen, Gerüchte, habe gehört........

Ist auch vielsagend.............


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

 Thomas bleib locker das war auch nicht so Ernst gemeint

Ich sehe ja das ihr alle hier gute Arbeit diesbezüglich leistet.

Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ TRANSformator: 

Es ist eine Tatsache, dass andere Materialien beständiger sind als Zink. Absolut keine Spekulation. Die Frage ist nur, ob eine Zink-Getriebe ausreicht oder eben nicht. Und genau die Richtung ist momentan nur zu spekulieren, weil eben Erfahrungswerte fehlen.

Richtig! #6

Und genau deswegen finde ich diesen Rufmord hier etwas armselig, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Reicht es aus, ist alles in Butter....reicht es nicht aus, kann man diese Diskussion fortführen.
 
Wie wäre es wenn man mit der abschließenden Beurteilung wartet bis es Erfahrungswerte gibt?


Eine Tatsache ist aber nunmal auch, dass die Rollen auf dem japanischen und amerikanischen Markt andere Getriebematerialien spendiert bekommen.....mich würde interessieren, wie das von dir gewertet wird???
 
Das wird von mir in der Form gewertet das ich mit den Rollen die ich auf dem deutschen Markt in den letzten Jahren kaufen konnte nicht zufrieden war. Mit keiner. (Zuletzt Twinpower FB und RedArc) Konsequenz ist für mich das ich meine Rollen anderweitig beziehe, wo man mehr für sein Geld bekommt. Die entsprechenden Märkte hast Du genannt.

Das die Rollen die man hier bekommt aber zum Angeln dennoch locker ausreichen ist wohl unumstritten. Wenn man den ganz billigen Kram mal aussenvor lässt und Extremfälle wie Wallerangeln etc ausser Acht lässt kann man sicher mit den meisten Rollen auf dem Markt gut fischen was die Praxistauglichkeit angeht. 

Nach oben gibt es immer Luft, und wer Spaß an solchen Sachen hat und das nötige Geld investieren möchte findet wohl für jeden Gerschmack etwas. Das macht Laune, ist aber nicht nötig um zu angeln oder gart Fische zu fangen. Denen macht es nämlich keinen Unterscheid mit welcher Rolle oder Rute man fischt, das macht es höchstens für mich.

Ich vergleiche die Arc nur mit Rollen bis ca. 70 € und da habe ich bisher noch nichts gefunden, was mir besser gefällt.
Der Vergleich mit z.B. der Exage ist bei mir (wie auch vielen anderen) zugunsten der RA ausgefallen, das liegt aber mitunter am subjektiven Empfinden. 

Ist doch prima, jedem das seine. Ich habe die Arc hier auch schon empfohlen, es ist ja bei Gott keine schlechte Rolle. Es gibt aber halt auch bessere, je nach Bedarf und persönlichem Empfinden.

Im letzten Satz sprichst du an, dass du auf der Suche nach einer sachlichen Lösung bist. 

Das bin ich, auch wenn ich selber keine aktuelle Rolle von Shimano habe und auch nicht suche. Ich finde einfach diese Vorverurteilung unangemessen.

Jedes Mal kritisierst du die Leute, die etwas gegen Shimano/Daiwa sagen....

Quatsch. Es geht drum wie man das sagt... Die Certate etwa finde ich geil  - aber das Schnurlaufröllchen ist im Salzwasser ein übler Schwachpunkt. Kann man argumentativ klären, oder schreiben "Daiwa ist Schei$e". Unterschied angekommen?

Dabei bringen Leute wie z.B. AngelDet und Khaane sogar technische Fakten und Bilder mit in die Diskussion ein. 

Was siehst Du auf einem Bild? Was für Erkenntnisse bekommst Du daraus über die Vermutung hinaus? Keine?

Zitaten von irgenwelchen Berühmtheiten um dich.[/QUOTE]
 
Vertsehe ich nicht? Oder ist der Pinguin schon berühmt? Eher berüchtigt, oder? :m


Ich habs weiter oben schon geschrieben:



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Faktenlage bleibt doch seit Anbeginn des Threads gleich: Geändert wurde was, wir wissen aber eigentlich nicht exakt was für mMaterialien vorher und nachher eingesetzt wurden, und können daher deren Eigenschaften höchstens abschätzen. Einigen reicht das für Schlußfolgerungen die schon an Rufmord grenzen, andere sind eher zurückhaltend und wollen abwarten wie sich das Material bewährt. Und die dritten glauben an Innovation.
> 
> Aber wissen tun wir alle nix... :vik:



Ich sehe mich in der mittleren Gruppe, wie schon gesagt betrifft es keine meiner potentiellen Rollen. 

Ich warte noch auf Berichte zur neuen Infinity Zaion, ich bin mit dem Material bei der Luvias nicht voll zufrieden... Aber dennoch muss ich hier nicht wild spekulieren das die Rollenserie dann bestimmt voll schlecht ist, weil da auch Zaion dransteht. Oder? |kopfkrat


Wir wollen doch hier vermutlich alle das selbe: Eine gute Rolle zu einem fairen Preis. Das muss nicht billig, aber angemessen sein. Und am besten mit klaren Deffinitionen was das Teil realistisch kann und was eben nicht, dann kann jeder vorher das für seinen Bedarf und Geldbeutel passende raussuchen.


Leider wollen die Hersteller diese Transparenz nicht, können wir höchstens durch Erfahrungfsaustausch erreichen, aber mit persönlichen Angriffen und Behauptungen wie auch Markenfanatismus wird das nix. OK, das "Rote Böse" war übertrieben, sorry. Hätte ich mir verkneifen sollen. Aber das ändert nix dran das die Rolle halt bei allem und jedem jetzt plötzlich die Reverenz sein soll - das nervt ein wenig.

Verdammt, was kann man viel schreiben... :vik:


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

|rolleyes Ich kenne da ein sehr bekanntes Zitat von John Ruskin und weiss auch nicht genau warum es mir grade jetzt einfallt in genau dieser Diskussion hier...#c|bigeyesmuss wohl Eingebung sein oder weil es passt wie die Faust auf Auge?? 

Insbesondere dann wenn hier Begriffe wie Rufmord fallen.

Besser hätte es der gute John nicht ausdrücken können...




> _„_Es gibt kaum etwas auf dieser Welt, das nicht irgend jemand ein wenig schlechter machen und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte, und die Menschen, die sich nur am Preis orientieren, werden die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften.


zumindest hat Shimano beim Preis nachgezogen was ihnen John nicht vorhalten kann :g



> Es ist unklug, zuviel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch schlechter, zu wenig zu bezahlen. Wenn Sie zu viel bezahlen, verlieren Sie etwas Geld. Das ist alles. Wenn Sie dagegen zu wenig bezahlen, verlieren Sie manchmal alles, da der gekaufte Gegenstand die ihm zugedachte Aufgabe nicht erfüllen kann.


Richtig denn wenn ich mehr bezahle trotz günstigere Herstellung zu vormals habe ich eben auch nen Nachteil und verliere Geld.

Warum soll man sich mit weniger zufrieden geben? 
Amerikaner tun das nicht, Japaner nicht warum also wir?



> Das Gesetz der Wirtschaft verbietet es, für wenig Geld viel Wert zu erhalten. Nehmen Sie das niedrigste Angebot an, müssen Sie für das Risiko, das Sie eingehen etwas hinzurechnen. Und wenn Sie das tun, dann haben Sie auch genug Geld, um für etwas Besseres zu bezahlen.“


Shimano hat in dem Fall das niedrigste Angebot angenommen da es nun zu günstigeren Fertigung greift und die Preisersparnis (günstigere Fertigung) die sie selbst bestätigen nicht an den Kunden weitergeben.

Also ziehen verständlicherweise viele die Konsequenzen und kaufen fürs *gleiche Geld* da wo es eben noch etwas besseres fürs Geld gibt.


:m#gDanke John....

PS: Manche sollten sich mal überlegen was sie in ihre Signatur schreiben bevor sie *Kritiker einer Sache* Rufmord bescheinigen :g nix für ungut.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Also ziehen verständlicherweise viele die Konsequenzen und kaufen fürs *gleiche Geld* da wo es eben noch etwas besseres fürs Geld gibt.



Allerdings, das machst Du, das mache ich - nur heisst das ja nicht das das eine Sache schlecht ist, nur weil eine andere besser ist... Und was besser ist, muss halt auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ja, John Ruskin hat schon schlaue Sachen geschrieben - waren nur leider zu lang für die Signatur, sonst hätte ich das Zitat schon komplett übernommen... #6

Patrick: Daran musste ich auch denken!

Ollek: Rufmord ist wenn man eine Behauptung aufstellt die man nicht faktisch belegen kann, oder? Und das man damit versucht einen Hersteller schlecht dastehen zu lassen willst Du vermutlich nicht bestreiten, oder?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ollek: 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das wird von mir in der Form gewertet das ich mit den Rollen die ich auf dem deutschen Markt in den letzten Jahren kaufen konnte nicht zufrieden war. Mit keiner. (Zuletzt Twinpower FB und RedArc) Konsequenz ist für mich das ich meine Rollen anderweitig beziehe, wo man mehr für sein Geld bekommt. Die entsprechenden Märkte hast Du genannt.



Da sind wir doch wieder auf einer Linie... #g


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ollek: Rufmord ist wenn man eine Behauptung aufstellt die man nicht faktisch belegen kann, oder? Und das man damit versucht einen Hersteller schlecht dastehen zu lassen willst Du vermutlich nicht bestreiten, oder?



Nein keinesfalls, Nur "Rufmord" als solches konnte ich nicht wirklich erkennen, nur Meinungen.

Und berechtigte dazu. Wer in dem neuen Getriebe ne Inovation sieht bitte... ist ne Meinung.

Und wer Zweifel anmeldet weil er aus Erfahrung Zinkgetriebe schon geschrottet hat, hat ebenfalls nur ne Meinung.

Was es letztendlich taugt zeigt die Zeit

Ich weiss nur was am Jahresanfang für Rundschreiben kommen von verschiedenen Herstellern die wegen Rohstoffpreisen und Wirtschaftslage Preiserhöhungen und Konstruktionsänderungen ankündigen. (Kostensenkung)

Das sind keine Inovationen das sind Reaktionen auf einen schwieriger werdenen Markt. Und nix weiter ist es bei Shimano.

Nur versucht Shimano hier dieses in schmucke Worte zu kleiden und z.B. die "elektrische Abschirmung" von Zink als Anglervorteil zu verkaufen.

Genau wie die bessere Verarbeitung.

Solln sie ganz einfach ehrlich sein, aber wie schon jemand bemerkt hat wäre dann warscheinlich der Absatz gefährdet.

An Amiland und Japan traun sie sich nicht ran. 

Gruss


----------



## Algon (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

GEDANKE:
Japanische Autobauer bauen PKW mit Dieselmotoren für den Europäischen Markt. Schau mal auf den japanischen oder amerikanischen Markt nach PKW mit Dieselmotoren. Sind PKW mit Dieselmotor jetzt schlechter, weil sie dort keiner will?

MfG Algon


----------



## Tisie (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hi,



sundvogel schrieb:


> Warum jetzt ein Capricorn-Nachbau auf einmal State of the Art sein soll, das kannst du ja bei Gelegenheit mal erklären, wobei ich denke, dass dieser Thread sich dazu nicht eignet.


der Thread eignet sich viel eher dazu zu erklären, warum der billige Zink-Druckguss auf einmal State of the Art sein soll, aber da kam ja bisher auch nichts substantielles rüber.

Aktueller Stand: vermutlich ist Zink für Rollengetriebe nicht der bessere Werkstoff im Vergleich zu "kalt geformten" und beschichteten Aluminium, aber billiger zu produzieren.

Entstehen uns Anglern daraus Nachteile? Ja, weil sich die günstigere Produktion nicht im Preis wiederspiegelt und weil z.B. in Nordamerika wesentlich aufwändigere Getriebeteile (Stichwort Paladin) in wesentlich günstigeren Rollen verbaut werden (ab Saros F, ~120$).

Sind die Zinkgetriebe deswegen schlechter? Nicht zwangsläufig, aber die Vermutung liegt nahe. Die Zeit wird es zeigen:



Slotti schrieb:


> der einzige für mich aussagekräftige Test wäre einem Hardcore Spinfischer eine 4000er TP FC in die Hand zu drücken mit der er dann am besten im Fließgewässer mit erhöhter Hänger gefahr zum fischen loszieht. Nach einer gewissen Zeit 0,5-2 Jahre ließen sich dann vielleicht Rückschlüsse ziehen , Zahnräder anschauen bringt in meinen Augen gar nichts.


Genau das habe ich vor zig Seiten schon geschrieben: Ein Boddenguide wäre der richtige Testkandidat, denn der ist fast jeden Tag auf dem Wasser, verwendet große, schwere Köder und fängt regelmäßig große Fische. Eine Aussage von Durchschnittsangler XYZ nach 20 leichten Einsätzen ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

@Ollek: Großes Lob für Deine sachlichen und ruhigen Beiträge, Du bringst die Sache gut auf den Punkt #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Khaane (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mich wundert es ein wenig, dass hier noch kein Getriebefoto einer TP/Stradic FC aufgetaucht ist.

Meinetwegen kann Shimano in D auch Holzritzel verbauen, man bestellt einfach in den USA - Spart ne Menge Geld und bekommt deutlich besseres Tackle.


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> GEDANKE:
> Japapanische Autobauer bauen PKW mit Dieselmotoren für den Europäischen Markt. Schau mal auf den japanischen oder amerikanischen Markt nach PKW mit Dieselmotoren. Sind PKW mit Dieselmotor jetzt schlechter, weil sie dort keiner will?
> 
> MfG Algon



Du ne die sind nicht schlechter, aber du hast recht die will da echt keiner...#d#c


mögliche Gründe klick


----------



## Algon (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Evtl hat Zink da einfach nur einen noch schlechteren Ruf als hier. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> Evtl hat Zink da einfach einen noch schlechteren Ruf als hier.
> 
> MfG Algon



Zink hat eigentlich keinen schlechten Ruf, was einen schlechten Ruf bekommt ist wenn man die auch vom Hersteller eingeräumte Kostenersparniss nicht an den Kunden weitergibt.

Und da komm ich nochmal auf die Vanstaal zurück da ich hier meine Kritik bei der Sache besser verdeutlichen kann.

ich würde *keinesfalls* Geld für eine Zinkdruck VanStaal hinlegen wenn ich sie *fürs gleiche* *Geld* aufwändig gefertigt und aus einem soliden Block gefässt bekommen kann.

Auch wenn die Eigenschaften beider Rollen ähnlich bis identisch sein sollen.

Denn ich bezahle gern solide Wertarbeit die auch in höherwertigen Konstruktionen zum Einsatz kommt. (alles andere wäre John Ruskin)


----------



## Algon (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Eigenschaften beider Rollen ähnlich bis identisch sein sollen.


Wäre mir dann egal, ich kenne nicht den Preis und die Güte der Rohstoffe und kann dazu nichts sagen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Habe nach langer Suche endlich das Foto bzgl. dem Getriebe finden können - *Schaut selbst*


----------



## Khaane (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> sieht doch gut aus, waren also alle Spekulationen umsonst



Viel Gerede um nix - Sieht doch recht stabil aus. #h


----------



## Algon (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

also doch nicht beschichtet

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> also doch nicht beschichtet
> 
> MfG Algon



Shimano hat sogar eine nachwachsende Beschichtung verwendet. :m


----------



## Ollek (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

das nenn ich Spitzentechnik#6


----------



## mr.pepse (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Zum Thema "Nur Zink in Europa"

Entnommen von www.nordfishing77.at :


> NASCI 3000 FA​ SONDER EDITION LIMITED​
> Auch mit der NASCI FA-Rollenserie bringt Shimano 2008 ein weiteres Sondermodell auf den deutschen Angelmarkt, ausgestattet mit der bekannten zuverlässigen Shimano Technologie und einem Top Preis / Leistungsverhältnis.
> Ausgestattet mit allem was ein Allrounder braucht: kompakter und leichter XT7 Body, A-RB Kugellagern, CF-Spule, Power Roller, *Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink*, Dyna Balance, Super Stopper II und Biogrip.



Ich habe so eine und der Karton ist komplett auf japanisch oder chinesisch beschriftet, also diese Rolle wird mit Sicherheit so auch in Fernost verkauft.
Die frage ist, ob die Angabe von nordfishing77 falsch ist.


----------



## Tisie (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,

hat zufällig jemand eine Email-Adresse von Shimano? Muß nicht unbedingt Shimano Deutschland sein ... auf der Homepage kann ich keine finden und die Absender-Adresse des Newsletters funktioniert nicht.

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Versuch es mal mit Info@shimano.de 

Man sollte die Abmahnen,bei gewerblichen Seiten ist ein Impressum Pflicht. #q


----------



## Tisie (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Vielen Dank, Ulli #6 ... mal sehen, ob die Email ankommt?!



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Man sollte die Abmahnen,bei gewerblichen Seiten ist ein Impressum Pflicht. #q


Die geben nur die Adressen und Telefonnummern ihrer Landesvertretungen/-gesellschaften und Händler an, aber nicht mal da stehen Email-Adressen |kopfkrat ... und das im Jahr 2009 #q

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit Info@shimano.de
> 
> Man sollte die Abmahnen,bei gewerblichen Seiten ist ein Impressum Pflicht. #q



Vielleicht sollten die dann auch gleich in den Knast.



Tisie schrieb:


> Die geben nur die Adressen und Telefonnummern ihrer Landesvertretungen/-gesellschaften und Händler an, aber nicht mal da stehen Email-Adressen |kopfkrat ... und das im Jahr 2009 #q



Shimano - die Geschichte einer Riesensauerei.



Zinkgetriebe
kein Impressum
keine Emailadresse
Was erwartet uns als nächstes? Keiner weiß es, aber ich finde wir sollten mal richtig spekulieren.


Ich werde, nachdem ich diesen und andere Threads noch mal ganz genau durchgelesen habe, mich von meinen Shimanos, Daiwas und der ganzen anderen Markenverarsche verabschieden und mir mal zwei richtig geile High-End-Arcs kaufen. Kugellager und Kettensägenöl und -fett sind schon bestellt.

Ach bevor ich es vergesse,... zwei Links zu Shimanoservicepoints, dass sind nur die, die mir so spontan eingefallen sind, da findet man ganz sicher alles was das Herz begehrt.

Emailadressen, Telefonnummern und wenn es unbedingt sein muß sogar einige Rollen mit Zinkgetriebe.

http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/index.htm

http://www.hav-shop.de/index.php?language=de


----------



## Merlin (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Geht doch lieber mal angeln  !! als sich tagelang auszulassen.


----------



## caddel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

...................und hier die Adresse für Berlin:
http://www.angelhaus-koss.de/


----------



## Stachelritter86 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die dann auch gleich in den Knast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist euch eigentlich schon mal was aufgefallen: 

Wenn man die Buchstaben S-H-I-M-A-N-O und D-A-I-W-A 
andersrum kombiniert, ein paar Buchstaben ausstauscht und hinzufügt, dann kommt das hier bei raus:

SCHLAUCH - ILLUMINATI!

Setzt man jetzt für jeden Buchstaben aber noch ne Zahl, vertauscht die wieder, bildet die Quersumme und zieht dann die Kugellagerzahl der RedArc von ab - ich trau es mir gar nicht schreiben - kommt das bei raus:

11 9 2001....

Mir läufts grad eiskalt den Rücken runter...


----------



## BigGamer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich schon mal was aufgefallen:
> 
> Wenn man die Buchstaben S-H-I-M-A-N-O und D-A-I-W-A
> andersrum kombiniert, ein paar Buchstaben ausstauscht und hinzufügt, dann kommt das hier bei raus:
> ...


 
Das klingt so überzeugend, da MUSS was dran sein! |scardie:


----------



## Ollek (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die dann auch gleich in den Knast.



|znaika:Angeldet arbeitet schon an der Anklageschrift wärend ich als Nebenkläger auftrete.

Als Pflichtverteidiger wird Martin Obelt bestellt wärend Kaahne als Zeuge fungiert.

Der hohe Richter Thomas wird aber wegen Befangenheit abgelehnt werden weshalb dieser Posten noch zu vergeben ist.

Und da kommst du ins Spiel :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Der hohe Richter Thomas wird aber wegen Befangenheit abgelehnt werden weshalb dieser Posten noch zu vergeben ist.
> 
> Und da kommst du ins Spiel :m



#6Ich bin neutral!:m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Falls jemanden eine Liste von den deutschen Shimano Service Centren interessiert, sollte er mal hier gucken

Ich hau mir jetzt mal eine Zink Tablette rein, mal sehen ob morgen schon meine Hautlegierung abfällt

mfg Flo


----------



## Tisie (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Shimano - die Geschichte einer Riesensauerei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Uli: Ist diese Art der Diskussion wirklich Dein Niveau? Hat Deine Firma einen Internet-Auftritt? Findet man dort eine Email-Adresse? Ist das heutzutage nicht selbstverständlich? Wenn man es drauf anlegt, kann man alles ins Lächerliche ziehen und gegenteilig auslegen. Das ist Dir gelungen - herzlichen Glückwunsch! Schade nur, daß dabei das gemeinsame Ziel immer weiter aus dem Fokus verschwindet.



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Falls jemanden eine Liste von den deutschen Shimano Service Centren interessiert, sollte er mal hier gucken


Danke Flo, hatte ich wie oben schon geschrieben bereits selbst gefunden, aber meine Fragen kann mir ein Händler/Servicepoint nicht beantworten, deshalb war ich für mein Anliegen auf der Suche nach einer Email-Adresse von Shimano direkt.

Falls jemand Interesse daran hat (und ggf. an der Antwort von Shimano - wenn überhaupt eine kommt), gerne per PN.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Uli: Ist diese Art der Diskussion wirklich Dein Niveau? Hat Deine Firma einen Internet-Auftritt? Findet man dort eine Email-Adresse? Ist das heutzutage nicht selbstverständlich? Wenn man es drauf anlegt, kann man alles ins Lächerliche ziehen und gegenteilig auslegen. Das ist Dir gelungen - herzlichen Glückwunsch! Schade nur, daß dabei das gemeinsame Ziel immer weiter aus dem Fokus verschwindet.



Naja, wenn ich gemeint sein sollte, meine Firma hat einen bzw. mehrere Internetauftritte und hat da selbstverständlich ein Impressum drauf, wie ich übrigens auch auf meinen Webseiten. Ich kann es mir nicht leisten, von irgendeinem "Internetgangster" abgemahnt zu werden und, bei meinem Arbeitgeber gibt es genügend Konkurrenten, die mit Vergnügen die Möglichkeit nutzen würden, meinem Arbeitgeber eins auszuwischen.

Das hat nichts mit Lächerlichkeit zu tun sondern spiegelt die aktuelle Rechtslage in Deutschland wieder. Ist doch eigenartig, dass eine Firma meint, die deutschen Gesetze ungestraft missachten zu können. 

Wer aber bereit ist, gegen bestehendes Recht zu verstoßen, der wird doch wahrscheinlich auf die Bedürfnisse der Kunden noch weniger Rücksicht nehmen oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Khaane (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Cool down, damit bist nicht du, sondern "Sundvogel" gemeint - Wobei ein Impressum tatsächlich Pflicht ist. Als kaufinteressierter Kunde kann ich Shimano nicht einmal anmailen, um ne Frage zu stellen....

Zumal es gesetzlich sogar festgelegt ist, wo das Impressum zu stehen hat.

So gehts richtig!

DAIWA-Cormoran

PURE-Fishing



> *Auszüge aus dem "Teledienstegesetz" (TDG) der Bundesrepublik Deutschland*
> enthalten im "Gesetz zur Regelung der Rahmenbedingungen für Informations- und Kommunikationsdienste" (Informations- und Kommunikationsdienste-Gesetz – IuKDG)
> zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 14. Dezember 2001. BGBl I, 3721
> *§2 Geltungsbereich* (nur Absätze 1 und 3 wiedergegeben)
> ...



QUELLE:http://www.bahnhof-hamburg.de/impressum.html


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wie meint ihr das? Ich gehe jetzt erstmal bis morgen angeln, das habe ich mir verdient.


----------



## Ollek (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie meint ihr das? Ich gehe jetzt erstmal bis morgen angeln, das habe ich mir verdient.




Petrie Sundvogel und viel Spass 

Lass höhren wenn die Stella knackt.:m


----------



## Tisie (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich gemeint sein sollte ...


Natürlich nicht, wir sind da einer Meinung. Ich habe Bezug auf Uli/Sundvogels Posting genommen.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch, Matthias


----------



## mirkooo (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Cool down, damit bist nicht du, sondern "Sundvogel" gemeint - Wobei ein Impressum tatsächlich Pflicht ist. Als kaufinteressierter Kunde kann ich Shimano nicht einmal anmailen, um ne Frage zu stellen....
> 
> Zumal es gesetzlich sogar festgelegt ist, wo das Impressum zu stehen hat.



Das gilt nur für Domains deren Gerichtsstand in Deutschland ist. Shimano (um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben) bietet nur Content in deutscher Sprache an.


----------



## senner (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Das gilt nur für Domains deren Gerichtsstand in Deutschland ist. Shimano (um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben) bietet nur Content in deutscher Sprache an.



endlich mal einer, der es gemerkt hat


----------



## Khaane (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hier, wie versprochen die Bilder einer Stradic FI 3000 - Habe zusätzlich noch Getriebebilder eine Infinity-Q und einer Tica Taurus eingestellt.

Die US-Stradic läuft relativ weich und leicht, nicht ganz so weich wie ne Cardinal 704LX, ist aber gut damit zu vergleichen. (liegt wohl am harten Getriebe)

Bremse ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, sehr gut dosierbar und extrem stark - Nicht son Schrott wie bei einer Quantum Tour Edition PTI-A, auch besser als bei der Cardinal. (besser dosierbar)

Getriebe fällt im Vergleich zur 704LX sehr klein aus, ist aber sehr sauber gearbeitet.

Spulen sind im Durchmesser fast identisch, der Bügelmechanismus der Cardinal ist deutlich besser.

Schurverlegung ist ok, für ein Wormshaft-Getriebe sollte sie aber besser sein, trotz Unterlegscheiben keine Besserung.

Werksfettung ist gut, bis sehr gut - Wurde trotzdem nachgefettet.

De- und Montage war relativ simpel, nimmt sich mit anderen Rollen nichts, einziger Unterschied, dass die Abdeckung den Rollenfuß beinhaltet - Ansonsten kein gravierender Unterschied.

Rolle fällt sehr kompakt aus, leider fällt das Gewicht nicht so kompakt aus 9.4 oz bei der Stradic.

Fazit: Würde ich die Rolle nochmal kaufen? 
Mal sehen, wie sie sich beim Fischen macht, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass man für das Geld ne 2000er Tica Taurus kriegt - Bzw. ne robustere Cardinal knapp 50 € günstiger ist - Hmhh, schwierige Entscheidung. |kopfkrat

So jetzt zu den Bilder:

*Daiwa Infinity-Q:*




















*TICA TAURUS:*







*Shimano Stradic FI 3000:*


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Khaane!

Danke für die Bilder!
Ist die Stradic im Rollenfuss mit Japan oder Malaysia gelabelt??


----------



## Ines (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo ihr durchgeknallten Technikexperten.
Ich habe in diesem Thread eigentlich nichts zu suchen, wollte bloß mal auf Paulys Schnapszahl hinweisen!:vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Respekt Gerrit  
Da is beim nächsten BMA ein Bierchen drauf fällig  #h


----------



## Khaane (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hallo Khaane!
> 
> Danke für die Bilder!
> Ist die Stradic im Rollenfuss mit Japan oder Malaysia gelabelt??



Ist wie alle Mainstream-Rollen aus Malaysia, macht qualitativ bis auf die Bügelarme einen guten Eindruck - Sieht recht edel aus. 

Wenn sich die Rolle beim Fischen bewährt ist sie definitiv eine Empfehlung wert - Erwarte mir vom neuen Spulendesign recht viel. #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die AR-C Spule ist was feines, die Schnurklänge sind wirklich kleiner als bei "normalen" Spulen.
Habe selbst aber keinen Unterschied in der Wurfweite ausmachen können zwischen Technium FA und FB, sprich alte und neue Spule.
Kommt wohl auch auf die Beringung der Rute an, mit Normalberingung wie gesagt keinen Unterschied festgestellt, bei Lowrider Beringung soll es angeblich was bringen, weil kleinen Ringe eben mit kleineren Schnurklängen "angesteuert" werden...
Na ja, wie auch immer


----------



## Algon (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,

erneuert Ihr auch die blaue Paste^^, die zum sichern der Schrauben da ist?
Oder reichen die Reste aus, die dann noch dran sind? 
MfG Algon


----------



## Tisie (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Khaane,

danke für die Fotos!

Wie würdest Du das Laufverhalten im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden Rollen (Infinity/Taurus) einschätzen? Das Hauptantriebsrad der Infinity scheint ja auch beschichtet zu sein, während das der Taurus so aussieht, als ob es aus Messing ist |kopfkrat ... da wäre ein Vergleich mal interessant.



Khaane schrieb:


> De- und Montage war relativ simpel, nimmt sich mit anderen Rollen nichts, einziger Unterschied, dass die Abdeckung den Rollenfuß beinhaltet


Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen ... irgendeine Idee, was der Hintergrund dafür sein könnte?

Die Schnurwicklung könnte optisch wirklich besser sein, aber wie macht die sich denn in der Praxis?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Khaane (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Khaane,
> 
> danke für die Fotos!
> 
> ...



Wenn man alle drei Rollen vergleicht, dann gewinnt in Sachen Laufverhalten ganz klar die Infinity, die läuft einfach absolut traumhaft - Glaube auch nicht, dass ne höherwertige Shimano da noch gegen ankommt. 

Bei der Taurus ist es etwas seltsam, im Leerlauf läuft sie etwas rauh, aber absolut rund und sehr stabil - Unter Last, bzw. bei realen Alltagsbedingungen läuft sie deutlich weicher und ist ebenfalls genial. (hängt womöglich mit dem Messingantriebsrad zusammen|kopfkrat)

Die Stradic läuft im Leerlauf sehr laufruhig und vorallem leicht an, man merkt ihr die hohe Übersetzung absolut nicht an.
Kann man gut mit einer sehr gut laufenden Cardinal 700LX vergleichen, nur fällt der Lauf etwas "härter" aus.

Vergleichen kann man sie mit der Stradic FB nicht, keine Wackelkurbel, sehr leichtlaufend, absolut keine Anlaufschwierigkeiten.

Werde sie aber am WE ausgiebig fischen, dann kann ich mehr zu der Rolle sagen, zudem muss sie sich erstmal "einlaufen". |wavey:


@ Algon

Die Schraubensicherung muss nicht wieder rauf, die Schrauben lassen sich ja nicht so einfach lösen.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Khaane, 

vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir eine US-Stradic aus dem gelobten Land im Sommer/Herbst mitzubringen. Da ist Dein Testbericht natürlich äußerst willkomen. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Tisie (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Khaane #6



Khaane schrieb:


> Bei der Taurus ist es etwas seltsam, im Leerlauf läuft sie etwas rauh, aber absolut rund und sehr stabil - Unter Last, bzw. bei realen Alltagsbedingungen läuft sie deutlich weicher und ist ebenfalls genial.


Das habe ich bei zwei älteren Shimano-Rollen auch. Im Leerlauf "schnurren" die leicht, aber beim Fischen laufen sie schön weich.



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Stradic läuft im Leerlauf sehr laufruhig und vorallem leicht an, man merkt ihr die hohe Übersetzung absolut nicht an.


Das ist sehr interessant! Gerade der hohe Anlaufwiderstand war für mich (zusammen mit der Kurbel-Schlackerei) das KO-Kriterium für die Stradic FB.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Wo hast Du die Rolle bestellt? Der Kurs ist ja momentan nicht sooo günstig :g


----------



## drehteufel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> - ich würde die Finger ganz davon lassen!


 
...und ich würde eine ladenneue und augenscheinlich gut gefettete Rolle gar nicht erst vor dem ersten Fischen zerlegen und neu fetten...|wavey:
Trotzdem interessante Fotos.


----------



## Hooked (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> ...und ich würde eine ladenneue und augenscheinlich gut gefettete Rolle gar nicht erst vor dem ersten Fischen zerlegen und neu fetten...|wavey:
> Trotzdem interessante Fotos.



So lernt man aber auch nix!

Ich meine, ich würde das auch nicht unbedingt machen. Aber Khaane will doch anscheinend mal ein ganz großer werden, in dem Bereich. Die ersten Schritte hat er ja schon gemacht und wenn man nicht mal irgenwo anfängt, dann wird das auch nichts.
Wenn die Mechanik sein Hobby ist oder Ihn einfach nur interessiert, ist das doch ok.

Ich finds richtig gut. Bin nämlich auch interessiert an sowas.

Also, weiter so! #6


----------



## Khaane (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> P.S.: Wo hast Du die Rolle bestellt? Der Kurs ist ja momentan nicht sooo günstig :g



Habe sie bei folgendem Händler gekauft. (Ebay)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Besser so... :q


----------



## Khaane (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Dann lösch mal dein Zitat raus


----------



## drehteufel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Hooked schrieb:


> So lernt man aber auch nix!
> 
> Ich meine, ich würde das auch nicht unbedingt machen. Aber Khaane will doch anscheinend mal ein ganz großer werden, in dem Bereich. Die ersten Schritte hat er ja schon gemacht und wenn man nicht mal irgenwo anfängt, dann wird das auch nichts.
> Wenn die Mechanik sein Hobby ist oder Ihn einfach nur interessiert, ist das doch ok.
> ...


 
Ich finde es ja auch gut, dass es das so konsequent durchzieht, dafür von mir deutlich und mehrfach #6#6#6
Mich würde es halt nur etwas abschrecken, z.B. meine kleine, noch bis zum 1. Juni auf ihren Einsatz wartende Aspire aufzuschrauben.
Das überlasse ich lieber den Fachleuten, obwohl ich als ehem. Kfz-Mechaniker sicher keine 2 linken Hände mit ausschließlich Daumen daran besitze.:q


----------



## Khaane (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Bei den Importrollen hat man weniger "Skrupel", die sind ja praktisch ohne Garantie


----------



## drehteufel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Bei den Importrollen hat man weniger "Skrupel", die sind ja praktisch ohne Garantie


 
Hmm, trotzdem hängt da ja auch immer ein mehr oder weniger hoher Geldwert dran...#c


----------



## Hooked (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Stimmt schon. Vom rationalen Denken her, würde ich auch sagen ich mache sowas nicht.
Erstmal fischen und so.

Aber eigentlich ist bei Shamoni ja besser vorher. Weil man sich dann vorher nix markieren muss usw.. 
Die Rolle hat sich noch nicht eingelaufen und eingeschliffen. Dann kann man sie einfach wieder zusammen bauen und gut is.
Der Lauf müsste dann auch wieder stimmen. 

Wobei ich immer noch nicht genau sagen kann, ob es jetzt egal ist, wie man die Ritzel wieder zusammen baut oder nicht.
Kommt natürlich auch noch darauf an welche.

Naja, irgendwie glaube ich, dass ich bei der nächsten Rolle trotzdem erstmal wieder ein paar Monate angeln gehe. Wer weiß...#c


----------



## Khaane (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hmhh, so langsam könnte aber ein Twinpower FC / Stradic FC User uns mit einigen Fotos bereichern - Dann könnten wir die Diskussion evtl. zum Abschluss bringen.


----------



## mr.pepse (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mich interessiert ja mal, wie die Beschichtung des Getriebes nach einer Saison, ein paar guten Fischen und dem einen oder anderen "Krautaal" aussieht. Wenn die abblättert, dürfte das ganz schönes Gift fürs Getriebe sein, da ja sicherlich sehr hart.


----------



## DRU (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mal zurück zum omnimösen Zinkgetriebe bzw der Zinklegierung.

Ich habe mir ne TP 2500 FC für die Küstenspinnfischerei, welcher ich seit Ende Januar verfallen bin, angeschafft.


Die Rolle war bisher knapp 10 mal am Wasser. Das ist sicherlich noch lange kein Dauertest. Jedoch hat sie schon relativ viel Salz gesehen, gute 3 Bäder plus diverse Wellen.

Was soll ich sagen sie läuft immer noch besser als out of the Box, sprich erste Sahne :g. 

Nach all den Spekulationen, müsste man meinen, das sie schon ein Fall für die Garantie wäre........denkste


----------



## Algon (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,

haust du die Fische mit der Rolle tot?|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## DRU (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Schonmal probiert im hüft hohen Wasser Hornies zu verarbeiten???

Es geht sicherlich auch ein wenig eleganter, aber wenn die Rolle immer vorm Oberkörper ist.........die Masse hats halt gemacht:q


PS: Hornie Stealth finde ich gut......Hornie Camouflage


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So sieht eine Rolle aus die gefordert wird. Komisch, das in den letzten Monaten das Getriebe noch nicht verrottet ist. 

Ist das nicht aus Zink?


----------



## Khaane (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Der Bügelmechanismus einer Seite ist bei der FC im Gegensatz zu den US-Modellen innenliegend, scheint ein Vorteil zu den US-Modellen zu sein - Hat jemand da genauere Daten zu?


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Der Bügelmechanismus einer Seite ist bei der FC im Gegensatz zu den US-Modellen innenliegend, scheint ein Vorteil zu den US-Modellen zu sein - Hat jemand da genauere Daten zu?



Moinsen...

kann ich nix zu sagen, hier nur mal ne kleine Aufstellung, welche Modelle in Europa innen bzw. außenliegend sind:

Innen:

Stella FD
Twin Power FC
Stradic FC
Saragosa F
Spheros FB
Navi PG
Super Ultegra XS-A
Baitrunner Aero GTE-C
Big Baitrunner
Baitrunner B


Außen:

Stella SW
Aspire FA
Technium FB
Alle P3 Rollen
Alle Mini Rollen
Alle Heckbremsrollen
Alle Weitwurfrollen außer Super Ultegra XS-A (siehe oben)
Alle Baitrunner außer den drei oben aufgeführten


Was das für einen Hintergrund hat? Kein Plan... sollte letztendlich eigentlich egal sein...


Ring frei für die Diskussion über den Sitz des Bügelmechanismus gegenüber des Schnurlaufröllchens :m

Aber vertragt euch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Der Bügelmechanismus einer Seite ist bei der FC im Gegensatz zu den US-Modellen innenliegend, scheint ein Vorteil zu den US-Modellen zu sein - Hat jemand da genauere Daten zu?


Das mit dem innenliegenden Bügelmechanismus auf der Gegenlager-Seite ist uralt, aber saugeil aussehend. Technisch kann es nicht viel bringen - da liegt nicht viel Last drauf, und siehe die PUM-Rollen, die funktionieren auch.
Konnte sich damals mein Shimano Dealer gar nicht bei einkriegen, und erstmal sah es sehr ungewohnt |kopfkrat und ein bischen schief aus. Kann man sich aber mit :k . Und die Japan-Ultegra mit dem Outfit wird heute noch bei vielen Anglern stolz getragen - sozusagen zeitlos. Häßliche Schrauben zu verstecken sieht jedenfalls immer gut aus. #6

Jedenfalls ist es fein, dass sich Shimano damit wieder "alter Stärken" besonnen hat. Auf dem Auslandsmarkt waren diese Rollendesignaufbauten auch nie so ganz verschwunden seit ihrer Einführung 1999/2000 - hier in DE schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Komisch, das in den letzten Monaten das Getriebe noch nicht verrottet ist.
> 
> Ist das nicht aus Zink?


Wenn wir das nur wüßten ... |kopfkrat

Andere Variante der Geschichte, so *aktuell* gelesen bei der Shimano Alivio FB:
Da wird erstmal ganz normal das Modell herausgebracht, und dann das Getriebe in einer Neuauflage ab Frühjahr 2009 verändert. Verändert wird dabei die Übersetzung von 1:4,6 auf 1:5,2 und das ist dann ein toller Vorteil! #6 :m   
Ich bin mal gespannt wie das wirklich aussieht. 

Die Mega-Verarschung *wäre* jedenfalls, Zinkgußgetriebe draufzuschreiben - aber es ist (noch) gar keins drin oder drin gewesen bis jetze. :q 
Sozusagen zum eingewöhnen oder so ...


----------



## Khaane (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Man hat weder Langszeiterfahrungen, die 10 Einsätze der TP-FC sind ja gerade mal die Einlaufziet - Bei 50-100 Einsätzen kann man wirklich genaueres zum Getriebe aussagen.

Hatte mal ne 99 DM Rolle mit der ich extrem häufig gespinnfischt hatte, da waren die Zähne des Antriebsrads so verschlissen, dass sie beim normalen Kurbeln begann "durchzudrehen". :q

Warum sich keiner mal bereit erklärt seine FC aufzuschrauben, als sei sone Rolle eine Schweizer Automatikuhr - Vorallem wie warten die Shimano-User ihre Rollen, immer Öl nachkippen bzw. zum Servicecenter ist ja absurd.


----------



## Khaane (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Kauf Du Dir doch eine und zerlege sie - warum sollen andere, die einfach nur damit fischen wollen, ihre gut laufende Rolle für ein paar weitere Spekulationen zerlegen??? An deren Stelle sehe ich auch absolut keinen Sinn in Deinen Forderungen, eine TP zu zerlegen!



Anhand guter Makros der Ritzel kann man erkennen, ob die Fertigungsqualität gleichbleibend hoch ist.

Bei der Materialeignung ist man sich ja schon einig, dass Aluminium deutlich besser abschneidet.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Anhand guter Makros der Ritzel kann man erkennen, ob die Fertigungsqualität gleichbleibend hoch ist.



Aber interesssiert das die Angler hier in diesem Board oder eher die Schrauber? ;+ Dem Angler kann das egal sein solange die Rolle das macht was er sich davon erwartet...



Khaane schrieb:


> Bei der Materialeignung ist man sich ja schon einig, dass Aluminium deutlich besser abschneidet.



Das ist immer noch Deine Auslegung... Bewährt ist Aluminium sicher, aber ob deswegen jedes andere Material das man noch nicht mal genau benennen kann nicht geeignet ist muss sich wohl erst im Laufe der Zeit zeigen. Oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nir mal so als Beispiel, weil es gerade so schön paßt und "orginal" ist: :m

Shimano Twinpower SW PG/HG/XG Getriebe soll so aussehen:
http://www.plat.co.jp/SHIMANO_ima/TWINPOWER-SW/TWINPOWER-SW_ima7.jpg

Man beachte die extra Achse, sogar mit einigen netten kleinen Schräubchen separat angeschraubt. Gut weil, Achsenmaterial und Zahnradmaterial stellen andere Anforderungen. Den verdünnten Mittenachsenteil sieht man auch, gut weil die Hypoid-Achseben sich enger schneiden. 
Das wird durch die Material*dünne* des resultierenden Achsenstabes wiederum aber stark belastet, und wie man gut sieht ist der Durchmesser noch geringer als die Zähne des Messingritzels. 
Sowas kann wegge"zesch"t werden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Vor allem wie warten die Shimano-User ihre Rollen




Ich hab noch keine Shimano gehabt, die ne Wartung gebraucht hätte... Dann und wann ein Tropfen Öl auf die Achse, das Schnurlaufröllchen und auf die Lager an der Kurbelaufnahme, bei den neuen mit Wartungsöffnung auch da ab und zu mal ein Tröpfchen...

Mehr mache ich persönlich nicht und mehr war bei mir auch noch nie nötig...


Ich weiß nicht was Ihr mit euren Rollen anstellt, daß die permanent neu gefettet werden müssen...

Man kann so ein Ding auch "kaputtwarten"...


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Ihr mit euren Rollen anstellt, daß die permanent neu gefettet werden müssen...



Das möchte ich auch mal wissen. Wieso muß an einer Rolle, die ständig im Gebrauch ist, die regelmäßig gereinigt und gepflegt wird rumgeschraubt werden. Das macht es doch nicht besser. Das Fett welches in den Rollen ist, das verharzt doch nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Ich habe mal eine Stradic nach Jahren aufgemacht und da war alles Chico. Sie lief hinterher nicht besser, also was soll der Quark.

Natürlich habe ich Verständnis dafür, dass man eventuelle Vibrationen oder kratziges Laufen durch eine richtige Fettschicht wegdämpft, aber eine normale qualitativ hochwertige  Rolle muß man doch erst nach Jahren fetten, vorher geht alles möglich in Dutt bevor das Getriebe den Geist aufgibt.

Ich tüdder ja nun auch nicht ständig an meinem Auto rum, das wäre wohl auch kontraproduktiv.


----------



## DRU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Man hat weder Langszeiterfahrungen, die 10 Einsätze der TP-FC sind ja gerade mal die Einlaufziet - Bei 50-100 Einsätzen kann man wirklich genaueres zum Getriebe aussagen.




Bei 10 Einsätzen, meine ich 10 Tage:q und nicht bloß 30-40 Stunden:g

Um 50 bis 100 Tage voll zu kriegen, muss man ja quasie anner Küste wohnen...........


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So, habe mit meinem Ing gesprochen, seine Aussage ist relativ ernüchternd, ganz klar und knackig: es kann sein das das Zink besser ist als das Alu kan auch umgekehrt sein, ohne die Legierungen zu kennen ist eine Aussage nicht möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> ohne die Legierungen zu kennen ist eine Aussage nicht möglich.


Siehste, genau mein Reden ;-))))


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> So, habe mit meinem Ing gesprochen, seine Aussage ist relativ ernüchternd, ganz klar und knackig: es kann sein das das Zink besser ist als das Alu kan auch umgekehrt sein, ohne die Legierungen zu kennen ist eine Aussage nicht möglich.



Waren wir da nicht schon vor ~500 Beiträgen? Dein Ingenieur sollte mal an seiner Ausbildung arbeiten, einige Boardies können das durch optische Untersuchung/Beurteilung von Bildern. #c
Und vermutlich sogar durch Handauflegen, was aber noch nicht bestätigt ist...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Manche brauchen nicht mal das.  
Die machen es wie mit der Bißanzeigetechnik wie weiland Case  : :m
Mit Vorahnung.

Ich hab gerade eine Shimano mit gezinktem Innenleben in der "Mache" ... und da bahnen sich so einige Überraschungen an - es geht auch schlimmer.
Dauert aber noch ein bischen bis zum offerierbaren Ergebnis. #h


----------



## Ollek (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade eine Shimano mit gezinktem Innenleben in der "Mache" ... und da bahnen sich so einige Überraschungen an - es geht auch schlimmer.
> Dauert aber noch ein bischen bis zum offerierbaren Ergebnis. #h



@ Det in meiner Imaginären hellseherischen Verbindung zu dir schaue ich über deine Schulter und sehe was du meinst. #d:c Mein Gott was haben die bei Shimano nur verbrochen...






 Ich lege aber nun meine Hand schützend über dein Haupt so das der Anblick des Elends was vormals ein stolzes Aluteil war nur noch halb so schlimm ist.  

Du musst jetz sehr Tapfer sein auf deinem steinigen Weg der aber zur Erleuchtung führt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So lasse dich aber nicht auf diesem Weg beirren von Ungläubigen die da heissen wie Obeltus Maritimius oder Thomasus neunundneunzignullvierus. 
Denn sie alle sind geblendete der Macht die nicht sehen was die wahren Gründe dieser Apokalypse sind.

Und so rufen wir dir zu:

 Sei stark und mutig
Fürchte Dich nicht, erschrick nicht.
Denn ich Gott, gehe mit Dir!
Ich werde dich nicht verlassen.   Sei stark und mutig, fürchte dich nicht und erschrecke nicht vor ihnen!   denn der Herr, dein Gott (Aluminus), er ist es, der mit dir geht; er wird dich nicht   versäumen und dich nicht verlassen. 5.Mose 31:6


Amen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Vielen Dank Ollek, das ist Balsam auf die geschundene Mechanikerseele! #h

Ganz ohne zerspanende und verdampfende Analysetechnik suche ich nun nach der Legierung oder Recylingkennzeichen *5A4* .
Wer kennt diese oder erkennt diese Nummer, auch als Bestandteil eines längeren Codes? |wavey:
Gängige Zinkdruckgusslegierungen haben z.B. Kürzel wie ZA8 oder ZA12.

Nein Patrick, ich bin ganz State-of-the-Art, sozusagen jungfräulich frisch am Werke.


----------



## Khaane (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Legierung hin oder her, habe die US-Stradic mittlerweile ausgiebig auf Dorsch und Hornie gefischt.

Auf Dorsch kann man die Rolle fischen, ist aber nicht empfehlenswert, ihr fehlt es definitiv an Kurbelpower - Da ist eine Cardinal 704 deutlich besser, wiegt aber 20 gr. mehr - Wenn man das Gewicht mit einer 4000er Shimano vergleicht, ist die ABU wieder im Vorteil.

Beim Horni-Fischen macht die Stradic eine gute Figur, sehr ruhiger und gleichmäßiger Lauf, geniale Abwurfkante und sehr gute Bremse - Fürs Hornie- und Mefoangeln empfehlenswert. (wird aber nicht sehr lange halten)

Was mir an der Stradic absolut nicht gefällt, bei höherer Last merkt man ihr das Hybridgehäuse deutlich an (verzieht sich), Bügelmechanismus ist teilweise hakelig und bei langsamen Kurbeln merkt man deutlich das "Ineinandergreifen" des Antriebsrads zum Hauptritzel, den genauen Grund kann ich mir nicht erklären, evtl. liegt es an der harten Beschichtung?

Fazit: Keine schlechte Rolle, aber nicht voll überzeugend, würde die ABU aufgrund der deutlich höheren Robustheit, der annähernd guten Laufruhe und des Preisvorteils den Vorzug geben.

Eine Rolle mit Hybrid- bzw. Kunststoffgehäuse werde ich nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> und bei langsamen Kurbeln *merkt man deutlich das "Ineinandergreifen" des Antriebsrads zum Hauptritzel*, den genauen Grund kann ich mir nicht erklären, evtl. liegt es an der harten Beschichtung?


Was soll ich dazu jetzt sagen, außer du auch ?


----------



## Khaane (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu jetzt sagen, außer du auch ?



Und nu? |kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

sacht mal, kann es sein das XT 7 nicht gléich XT7?
weil ( mein altes Beispiel) meine Navi hat sich beim Pilken noch nicht verzogen. Wieder Raum zum Spekulieren, was tu ich nur?|kopfkrat
Zur Stradic : hat die US auch die hohe Übersetzung, das halte ich zum Pilken für naja weniger produktiv ( außer für high-speed)
Trinkt ein Bier ( empfehle Gersdorfer), mach ich jetzt auch. Der Kunde ist nun endlich glücklich, ich kann mich zur Ruhe setzen. ( sorry für OT)
schönen Abend


----------



## Ines (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn das man kein Zufall ist - jetzt war ich ein paar Tage weg, komme zurück und diesen Thread gibt's immer noch.
Ob das mit rechten Dingen zugeht?|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ines schrieb:


> Ob das mit rechten Dingen zugeht?|bigeyes


Die Schlauchilluminaten sind überall - reingeschläuchelt auch in die Shimanos zuzusagen. :q #h

Aber überall im ganzen Angelreich setzen sich findige Experimenteure und Analytiker auf die aufgefundenen, fein gestreuten Spuren und gehen diesem Thema in aller Tiefe nach ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Legierung hin oder her, habe die US-Stradic mittlerweile ausgiebig auf Dorsch und Hornie gefischt.
> 
> Auf Dorsch kann man die Rolle fischen, ist aber nicht empfehlenswert, ihr fehlt es definitiv an Kurbelpower - Da ist eine Cardinal 704 deutlich besser, wiegt aber 20 gr. mehr - Wenn man das Gewicht mit einer 4000er Shimano vergleicht, ist die ABU wieder im Vorteil.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal ein wirklich interessantes Posting. OT aber interessant. Das die Stradics unter Last etwas schwerer laufen, als andere Rollen ist ja wohl logisch. Stichwort Übersetzung. Das eine 2500er nicht zum Dorschangeln gebaut ist bedarf auch keiner Erwähnung. Das Stahlkugellager deutlich laufruhiger sind, als der kratzige CRB-Kram ist ebenso klar.

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe ist, warum die Rolle nicht lange halten soll. Meine Stadic ist uralt und tut es immer noch. Also, was ist der Grund? Und zweite Frage, wozu braucht man beim Hornhechtfischen eine Bremse?


----------



## Khaane (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Das man mit Shamonirollen nicht so derbe "durchkurbelt" haben wir ja schon des öfteren durchgekaut ...



Ja und? Macht die Rolle trotzdem nicht robuster - Würde die Rolle deutlich günstiger oder leichter als eine gleich große Konkurrenzrolle sein, könnte man das so begründen, aber deine Argumentation ist nicht haltbar.

Was macht die Shimano denn so "besonders", dass man über solche Mängel wegschauen kann?



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Gääähhhnnn ... wieder so ein Quatsch ... warum wird sie nicht lange halten? Viele Angler fischen die Rolle über Jahre ... Meine Infinity/Certates fische ich 3 Jahre, ohne irgendein Porblem. Du hattest deine nach 3 Minuten defekt gedengelt ...
> Manchmal sollte man wirklich nicht die "Schuld" bei den bösen bösen Rollen suchen ...



Wenn ich mit der Rolle alle paar Monate zum Forellenpuff fahre, dann hält sie sicher zig Jahre - Aber eine Cardinal ist um einiges robuster und "*günstiger*". (verträgt auch größere Dorsche)

Das Salzwasserproblem der Infinitys ist ja nicht neu - Die Flutluken sind ja eine Einladung für Sand & Dreck.

Würden die Daiwa-Ingenieure mitdenken, hätte man eine Bedarfslösung gefunden. (war wohl zu teuer)


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

und noch ne Frage....

Bei der Stradic verzieht sich der Alurahmen? Tatsächlich? Fällt mir schwer zu glauben. Die Rolle hat ja gar kein Hybridgehäuse. Der Rotor ist aus Carbon. Das Gehäuse selbst ist eine Rahmenbauweise, die dann verkleidet ist.


----------



## Khaane (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nein, der Rahmen kann sich ja kaum verziehen, der Rollenfuß samt Rahmen ist ja aus Alu, der Seitendeckel und Rotor aus Kunststoff.

Wenn du die Rolle unter zugegebenermaßen bei nicht ganz angedachter Last kurbelst, beginnt sie leicht zu "eiern".

Der Rotor ist nicht besonders steif, den kann man relativ leicht an den Bügelaufnahmen zusammendrücken.

Ich möchte die Rolle nicht schlecht reden, sie ist um mindestens eine Klasse besser als eine Red Arc, die Laufruhe bei "Normalbedingungen" ist fast erstklassig, lediglich das Getriebefeedback beim langsamen Kurbeln ist etwas störend. (kann aber auch Hinweis auf die Getriebehärte sein - Positiv)

Die Bremse ist top, beim Hornifischen wird sie zwar nicht gefordert - Hatte mehr aufs Dorschspinnen Bezug genommen.

Das Getriebespiel ist relativ gering - Kein Vergleich zur FB.

Der Anlaufwiderstand ist sehr gering, kein Unterschied zu normalübersetzten Rollen, finde die hohe Übersetzung angenehm zu fischen.

Wenn man die Rolle beim leichten Fischen einsetzt, sollte sie auch einige Zeit halten - Wer aber auch größere KKs (30-40 gr.) fischen will, sollte lieber zur 4000er greifen, auf keinen Fall reicht die 3000er aber fürs Dorschfischen aus.

Für mich ist die Robustheit einer Rolle entscheidend, sie sollte auch nach starker Beanspruchung über einen längeren Zeitraum noch wie neu laufen - Das traue ich der US-Stradic ehrlich gesagt nicht zu.

Die Cardinal ist im Verhältnis Robustheit/Gewicht deutlich besser, verfügt aber auch über ein größer dimensioniertes Getriebe und einen Vollalu-Körper+Rotor.

Werde die Stradic diesen Sommer noch ordentlich quälen, wenn sie sich gut schlägt, kriegt sie vllt. ne Aspire als Schwester.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Links zum Thema!


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superloy

http://www.initiative-zink.de/fileadmin/downloads/Medienspiegel/ATZ_MTZ_Sonderausgabe_2006.pdf


http://www.gifa.de/cipp/md_gmtn/custom/pub/content,lang,1/oid,8401/ticket,g_u_e_s_t/local_lang,1


----------



## Ollek (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Links zum Thema!



 Und da kommt mir einiges doch sehr sehr bekannt vor...



> Der größte Anteil Zink in einem Automobil
> befindet sich in Bauteilen, die im Zinkdruckgussverfahren
> hergestellt werden. Dieses
> Verfahren bietet gerade in wirtschaftlich
> schwierigen Zeiten wertvolle Perspektiven:


Naja was solls, sehen wir es zumindest als kosteneinsparende Inovation.

Gruss


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So ne Sauerei! Ich werde morgen erstmal die Honks von VW anrufen, dass die einfach so einen minderwertigen Krams in meinem Auto verbauen.

SKANDAL!!! Plakate, Spruchbänder, Demonstrationen!

Darf nicht war sein.


----------



## Khaane (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn die Legierung und Maßhaltigkeit bei der Fertigung die Eigenschaften eines geschmiedeten Aluritzels ähneln oder gar übertreffen, so ist gegen eine Kostenminimierung nichts einzuwenden.

Aber das TP-FC Foto wird uns wohl noch einige Zeit verwehrt bleiben


----------



## Ollek (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> So ne Sauerei! Ich werde morgen erstmal die Honks von VW anrufen, dass die einfach so einen minderwertigen Krams in meinem Auto verbauen.
> 
> SKANDAL!!! Plakate, Spruchbänder, Demonstrationen!
> 
> Darf nicht war sein.



#6 tja Sundvogel das musst du verstehen, die Meisterschaft hat auch ne Stange Geld gekostet.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kann ich nachvollziehen.

Nur zur Warnung! Wir, die dem edlen Orden der Schlauchilluminaten angehören, haben allen potentiellen Verschwörungstheoretikern aus verschwörungspraktischen Gründen ein kleines Zinkdruckgußimplantat virtuell auf die Festplatte gelötet. Da es klein und passgenau gefertigt ist, fällt es kaum auf und wird von herkömmlichen Anti-Bazillenprogrammen auch nicht entdeckt.

Achtet drauf, der dicke Hund kommt zum Schluß, solange langweilt ihr die Anhänger Schlammers und Arcs uns doch nicht, die wir unserem Götzen dem großen Schimpanski huldigen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Schönes Ding

Hier können durch Fotos und Rollen aufschrauben Angler Legierungen beurteilen, die nicht mal ein Ingeneur ohne die genauen Legierungbestandteile zu kennen beurteilen kann.

Andere beurteilen Rollen anhand "unsachgemäßer" Nutzung und beurteilen die Robustheit bei völlig unpassenden Belastungen.

Und wenn man ja schon dabei ist, muss man ja natürlich Spro und Abu puschen und diese Mogel-Shimanos schlecht machen.

Ich traue jedem "billigen" Shimano Zinkgetriebe mehr, als diesen billig und unsauber garbeiteten Red Arc Getriebe.

Aber im Netz wird schließlich ja jeder zum Experten...


----------



## mirkooo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich warte halt immer noch auf die erste kaputte TP FC. Gibts da endlich mal Fortschritte oder können die immer nur rein theoretisch vielleicht kaputtgehen?! Sollte doch für die einige Experten hier nicht zu schwer sein so ein unbrauchbares Getriebe zu schrotten oder?!


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Robustheit einer Rolle entscheidend, sie sollte auch nach starker Beanspruchung über einen längeren Zeitraum noch wie neu laufen - Das traue ich der US-Stradic ehrlich gesagt nicht zu.



LOL- wieviele Leute gibt es eigentlich, die über Jahre Stradic fischen? Eine ganze Menge, würde ich sagen. Da brauch man sich hier im Board nur mal ein bißchen umhören. Die Berichte über irgendwelche Ausfälle findet man allerdings selten. Sehr oft aber Benutzer, die schon eine halbe Ewigkeit an so einem Ding kurbeln, ohne das es irgendwelche anstalten macht kaputt gehen zu wollen. 

z.B mein Kumpel Maok fischt seit 4 Jahren seine winzige Stradic FA1000(!). Und zwar Gummifischangeln an der Steinpackung und im härtesten Gelände. Hänger werden nicht gerade zimperlich gelöst. Mit 20lb Schnur |bigeyes auch noch gnadenlos "Over-Test". 

Ich würde sagen die Stradic ist ein absolutes Arbeitstier und wenn "die Robustheit einer Rolle entscheidend" ist, auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl. Natürlich hat so eine Langzeiterfahrung weniger Aussagekraft als die eines einschlägigen Rollenmechanikers, der das Ding sogar schon mal aufgeschraubt |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes hat und sämtliche Materialien mit Supermanvision analysierte ("Nee, das hält niemals!").


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Die Ergebnisse der hellseherischen Fähigkeiten einiger sind hier mit Sicherheit bald wieder Garant für einige amüsante Stunden.....


Seh ich auch so...


----------



## welsfaenger (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

naja, so ganz unrecht hat Khaane ja nun nicht.
Es geht ja auch ein wenig ums Geld und wenn man sieht was man bei anderen Anbietern für das Geld bekommt ist man da tlw. deutlich besser aufgehoben.
Wegen Rollengrösse und angeln auf Dorsche. Am Sonntag habe ich mit 18gr. Köpfen geangelt, dafür brauche ich keine schwere 4000er Rolle. Mein Kumpel hatte seine Rute mit einer 4000er und einer 5000er Technium bestückt. Er war dann glücklich als ich im eine 290 gr. Ryobi Excia 3000 gegeben habe. Davon mal abgesehen das die 4000er Technium auf mich keinen guten Eindruck gemacht hat. Schon bei mittleren Dorschen hörte sie sich komisch an. Also ich traue meiner Sorön STX40 mehr zu als beiden Techniums (4000 und 5000er). Und das gute Stück wiegt nichtmal 300 gr und ist zudem noch deutlich billiger.

Grüße


----------



## Hooked (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Maaannnnn!

Das geht doch nich!

Wer sagt hier eigentlich andauernd, dass irgendwelche Ingenieure das Innenleben der Rolle besser beurteilen können?

Wenn diese Ing.´s, spezifisch die Fachrichtung Werkstofftechnik belegt haben und auch Ihr Diplom darin geschrieben haben, dann könnten die Euch oder uns "vielleicht" helfen. Das auch nur mit Materialproben und vielen Versuchen und Tests.

Stinknormale Maschinenbauingenieure können da auch einen schaixx, wenn Sie nicht gerade für Shimano arbeiten.

Ich kenne "locker" 5 Ings. Die können Euch dazu genauso viel oder wenig sagen wie z.B. Stefan oder ich (oder Det oder Khaane oder...). Liegt einfach daran, dass sie genauso wenige oder viele Werkstofftechnikvorlesungen und Praktikas hatten wie Stefan oder auch ich.
Die können Euch aber sagen, das Zink im Gegensatz zu Aluminium, ein minderwertiges Material ist und das kann Euch auch jeder alte Hase in dem Bereich sagen. 

Ob diese Legierung jetzt besser oder schlechter ist, wird wohl noch länger ein Geheimnis bleiben. Da waren wir aber schon. (Zumindest ist ja Alu mit drin! )

Für Shimano ist die Legierung sicher "erstmal" besser. 
Wegen der Kosteneinsparungen bei (vielleicht) gleicher (oder sogar besserer?) Leistung. Da waren wir aber auch schon.


Wie es mit den genauen Materialeigenschaften der Legierung aussieht, wissen wir wahrscheinlich nie. Wenn, dann nur Teilweise durch Erfahrungsberichte. 
Wie schon geschrieben, entstehen allein bei der Schmelze und Abkühlung von Metallen verschiedenste Materialeigenschaften, bei Alu und Zink kommen da noch ganz andere Dinge zum tragen, ist ja keine "normale" Schmelze.

Aber, ist ein zu großes Feld um jetzt näher darauf einzugehen. Habe ich auch schonmal geschrieben und jetzt auch schon wieder. 
D.h. "keiner" kann hier genaues über die Eigenschaften sagen. Zumindest noch nicht. 

Aber spekulieren darf man hier noch, oder? 


Naja, ich hätte auch überhaupt nichts dagegen wenn das Zeug viel viel besser wäre. Nur müssten dann auch die Preise stimmen. Günstigere Produktion = günstigeres Produkt.

So läuft das aber anscheinend leider nicht.


----------



## Ollek (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Thomas und Martin

Das Problem was ich dabei sehe ist nicht unbedingt eine Verschlechterung der Rollen usw.
Sondern mein Knackpunkt bei der Sache ist das Shimano hier etwas als Inovation für den Angler anpreist wärend der Haupmarkt USA und Japan nicht damit bedient wird.

Das ist erstmal ein geforderter Fakt den man kritisch hinterfragen darf (sollte)

Denn es wird mit Vorteilen geworben die für Angler schicht irrelevant sind ( günstigere Fertigung etc.) wenn der Preis nicht an den Angler weitergegeben wird.

Auch das ist ein Fakt.

und ich betone nochmal, erst wenn in hochpreisigen Rollen ala Stella und Co die achso tolle Zinklegierung verbaut wird und das Laufverhalten das gleiche ist werde zumindest ich meine Meinung ändern.

Ansich ist an Zink nichts schlimmes, nur sollte es sich auch für den Angler rechenen. 
Denn wenn ich schon die Wahl hätte würde ich beim Etablierten bleiben auch wenn der Aufwand der Herstellung zwar höher ist aber der Preis den ich Zahle der Gleiche.

Denn eins ist wiederum Fakt und wird auch von Shimpanski genannt die Zinkfertigung *ist* günstiger.

Dann bitte aber auch entsprechende Rollenpreise und alles wird gar nicht so heiss gekocht.

Gruss


----------



## Hooked (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

...und die schlechten Erfahrungen mit den europäischen Rollen aus der Vergangenheit, lassen Grund zu der Annahme, dass hier wieder getestet wird.

(Das Ganze dann auch noch zu entsprechenden Preisen...)


----------



## Hooked (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich glaube bei den Gesamtproduktionskosten sparen die ne riesen Menge ein. Die gießen viel viel schneller und die Nachbearbeitung fällt flach. Dazu kommt noch, das Zink viel günstiger als Aluminium ist.


----------



## Ollek (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Martin ich glaube nicht das sich das pro Zinkgussteil im Cent bis 1-3 Euro Bereich bewegen wird. 

Bevor ein Aluteil gefrässt bzw. geschmiedet wird muss es in eine Urfom /Rohform gebracht werden und das ebenfalls im hohem Toleranzbereich.

Ich konnte die Preisunterschiede bei ein und dem selben Stück Aluwerkstoff sehen wo es auf die Vorbearbeitung des Rohlings ankommt da ich mir selber grade ne CNC Fräse aus Alu baue.

Und das bewegt sich pro Stück auch bei kleinen Teilen nicht im Centbereich verglichen mit Guss.

Man muss sich das so vorstellen 1Kg Zinkdruckguss kann restlos zu Teilen gepresst werden wärend 1Kg Alu (Barren) erst noch Vorgearbeitet werden muss was wiederum höheren Aufwand und Kosten bedeutet.

Der Aufwand für Guss ist sicherlich nicht minder hoch und teuer, aber enstpechende Stückzahlen relativieren das Ganze dann wieder.

Man darf gespannt sein ob der Markt mit TP FC in Zukunft "überschwemmt" wird. :m

Ich sag mal so kaufen würd ich eine, aber dann entsprechend günstiger als das US und Japan Pedant.

Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Klar liegt es an den Händlerm, andererseits müssen die natürlich auch eine gewisse Marge haben. Aber manche übertreiben es einfach...

Die Preispolitik ist ja klar so das die Artikel in D meist zu einem wesentlich höheren Preis angesetzt werden als gerade in J oder dem US-Markt. Komischerweise ist das aber nicht durchgängig so... Viele der HE-Rollen kosten hier erheblich mehr als im weltweiten Preisvergleich, aber z.B. die Branzino aus irgentwelchen Gründen nicht. Oder auch das Infinity-Sondermodell, preislich klasse, als Certate hier doppelt so teuer wie in Japan. Verstehe wer will...

Wenn ich natürlich sehe das viele Händler stur auf dem Listenpreis beharren ist klar warum die Absatzprobleme haben. Daran wird sich aber auch nix ändern wenn sie jetzt einen verbilligten EK haben und der UPE hoch bleibt - Rabatte geben zu können und das sinnvoll einzusetzen sind halt 2 Paar Schuhe.

Ich glaube nicht das die Einsparung in der Produktion das Gesamtprodukt Angelrolle (Herstellung, Transport, Marketing, Vertrieb etc) insgesamt wesentlich verbilligt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Ollek: Richtig geile Signatur!!! :vik:

|muahah:#r|muahah:#r|muahah:


----------



## Ollek (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @ Ollek: Richtig geile Signatur!!! :vik:
> 
> |muahah:#r|muahah:#r|muahah:



|supergri ...sagte sich der Konstrukteur wärend seine Mitarbeiter Zink verbaut haben.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die Preispolitik vieler Händler mag auch verstehen, wer will.... O-Ton meines Händlers: Die größte Verdienstspanne ist bei den Kleinteilen, wie Haken, Wirbel, Blei und Kunbstköder.... Rollen und Ruten sind ein "nettes Zubrot", aber allein davon Leben könnte niemand.....



Verdienstspanne ist schon klar, aber wenn ich an einer Angelrolle für 500€ sagen wir mal 25% Gewinn habe muss ich dafür schon einige Wirbel verjkaufen, auch wenn ich da Spannen von 300% habe...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nur wird er vermutlich ewig lange auf der 500€ Rolle sitzenbleiben,  bis er sie verkauft hat - in der Zwischenzeit gehen da locker mehr Euro fürt Kleinteile in sein Tasche



Das kommt eben drauf an - wenn er natürlich den Listenpreis erzielen will wird es schwer, wenn er sich mit einem moderaten Aufschlag auf den EK "zufriedengibt" kann er das Geschäft machen. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung im Verkauf... :m

Der Kunde will nicht immer den billigsten Preis, aber er will auch nicht über den Tisch gezogen werden.


----------



## Ollek (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Da wird nix aus Alubarren gefräst - die Rohlinge sind gegossen und geschmiedet


 Martin hab ich auch nicht gesagt das das fertige Teil schon aus dem Rohbarren gefrässt wird...



> wärend 1Kg Alu (Barren) erst noch Vorgearbeitet werden muss was wiederum höheren Aufwand und Kosten bedeutet.


Das Vorarbeiten für den Schmiede bzw.Fräsrohlings bezieht sich auf das Giessen ,Schmieden, Fräsen Walzen, Pressen des Barrens etc. wärend ich die Zinklegierung aus ihrer Rohform heraus nur "rasch" erhitze und in die Endform bringe.

Eine wie ich finde enorme Kosteneffizienz die im hohen Stückzahlenbeich sehr viel einspart.


----------



## taxel (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eben, aber egal wo man sucht, bei den meisten Händlern stehen die Rollen zum UVP - lächerlich. Bei nem anderen Händler 50km weiter z.B. habe ich die gleiche Stella für 180€ mehr gesehen - klar, dass die Rolle für 579€ so gut wie keine Sau kauft... *anscheind werden die Rollen manchmal auch nur als Ausstellungsstücke in die Vitrine gestellt, ohne Absicht sie auch verkaufen zu wollen*  Und wenn dann doch noch ein Dummer kommt und die Rolle will, freut er sich diebisch:v



Kann schon sein, dass es so ist. Im Restaurant erhöht ein teures Gericht auf der Speisekarte den Umsatz, auch wenn das keiner bestellt. Aber der Gast ordert gern was im preislichen Mittelfeld ...


----------



## singer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Zum Thema Produktionskosten und korrigiert mich wenn ich etwas nicht richtig sage. So wie ich das sehen gibt es 29 verschieden Modelle mit dem Zink Getriebe. In den größen 500, 1000, 2500, 3-4-5-6-8 und 10000. Echte größen sind dem nach 1(500 u1000), 2 (2-3), 3(4-5), 4(6-8 eventuell 10). Das macht nur 4 oder 5 Getriebegrößen die sich auf die 29 Modelle mit den unterschiedlichen Rollengrößen verteilen. Sagen wir 100 Händler haben mehrere solcher Rollen im Laden macht das locker einige tausend Stück. Die früher oder später verkauft werden. Nur in Deutschland. Auf Europa gesehen ist die Kosteneinsparung m.M.n. groß und lohnend. Selbst wenn bei den besseren Modellen noch eine großartige Beschichtung drauf kommt und bei den schlechteren eine nicht ganz so gute. 

Zum Thema Märkte, die Baitrunner XTEA Rolle gibt es in Nippon auch. In Europa rennt sie mit Zink. Immerhin gibt shimpano das Getriebe Material nicht an was sonst selten vorkommt. Vielleicht ist es ein anderes, vielleicht das gleich? Dann wäre die Tür schon einmal auf. 

Es gibt bei Shimano nicht nur Zink als Guss, sondern auch Alu. 
Laut Katalog bei der Navi PG.


----------



## singer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Kein Autohersteller baut die Komponenten z.B. für seinen Motor noch selbst....


Ne ne du die wirklichen Hersteller machen das schon noch, denn das bestimmt die Qualität. Nur kleiner und billige nicht.


----------



## singer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Dann nenn ein paar Sachen die nicht selbst gemacht werden deiner Meinung nach. Als PN. Hier geht es um Zink.


----------



## Ollek (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, ob Shimano den ganzen Fertigungsprozess selbst durchführt (was ich nicht glaube!!) oder eben nur die Rohlinge für die Endbearbeitung (Fräsen / Beschichten) einkauft - wie es eigentlich die Regel ist Bei der Rohlingsfertigung fallen dann Shimano keine Kosten an, da der Rohling zugekauft wird.



Und genau da liegt der Fehler Martin.

*Natürlich* fallen Kosten für die Rohlingsfertigung an, und die Preisunterschiede der einzelnen Zulieferer können sogar entscheident für das weitere Überleben solcher Firmen sein die es weiterverarbeiten.

(damit meine ich jetzt nicht Shimano, denn in unserer Nachbarschaft gibt es einen solchen Betrieb dem diese Kosten fast die Existens gekostet haben)

Ich habe das Bsp. mit dem 1kg Rohmaterial nicht umsonnst erwähnt, denn es macht einen Unterschied ob ich 1kg Rohmasse zum amtlichen Preis direkt ins Endprodukt verarbeiten kann (zinkdruckguss) oder ob ich aus 1kG Rohmasse *zum* amtlichen Preis (der Rohbarren Alu)zusätzlich erst Rohlinge fertigen lassen muss dessen Preisunterschiede wie erwähnt sehr gross sein können.
Das sollte man bedenken, und ich glaube auch Shimano wird sich dem allgegenwertigen Preistrend nicht entziehen können weshalb nun diese Materialien und Verarbeitungstechniken verwendet werden.

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Sorry ich hab mich da falsch ausgedrückt,


*Natürlich* *fallen Kosten für die Rohlingsfertigung bei Shimano an, und die Preisunterschiede der einzelnen Zulieferer können sogar entscheident für das weitere Überleben solcher Firmen sein die es weiterverarbeiten.(eben wie Shimano)

* damit meine ich jetzt nicht Shimano,(sondern einen ähnlich weiterverarbeitenden Betrieb) denn in unserer Nachbarschaft gibt es einen solchen Betrieb dem diese Kosten (die Zulieferkosten der Rohlinge, nicht des Rohmaterials) fast die Existens gekostet haben



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wobei diese Kosten aber NICHT Shimano entstehen! Was aus dem Zulieferer wird, wird den Herstellern dann leider egal sein - ist leider überall so die kleinen gehen vor die Hunde.



Wie gesagt ich meine nicht die Zulieferer.



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Shimano wird die "alten Räder vielleicht für 5€/Stück eingekauft haben, die neuen jetzt vielleicht für 3 ...



:g  Aber nur vielleicht Martin, du weisst doch nicht spekulieren.:m (das dürfen nur Schlauchiluminaten)

Ich für meinen Teil spekuliere nicht da selbst Shimano eine Kosteneffiziens einräumt.

Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Egal wie hoch die Einsparung bei diesem einen Bauteil jetzt wirklich ist, meint ihr ernsthaft das dieser € oder 2 oder auch 5€ in diesem Kontext was ausmacht?



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Einsparung in der Produktion das Gesamtprodukt Angelrolle (Herstellung, Transport, Marketing, Vertrieb etc) insgesamt wesentlich verbilligt.


----------



## Ollek (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Egal wie hoch die Einsparung bei diesem einen Bauteil jetzt wirklich ist, meint ihr ernsthaft das dieser € oder 2 oder auch 5€ in diesem Kontext was ausmacht?



In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir damals die Werbung ein, wo son Typ für seine Firma 1 Cent Pro Was weiss ich sparen konnte und er sich gefreut hat wie Schneekönig da diese aufgrund dessen nun ein Paar Millionen mehr hat.

Muss was drann sein am Kleinvieh.

(War ne IBM Werbung o.Ä.)


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Egal wie hoch die Einsparung bei diesem einen Bauteil jetzt wirklich ist, meint ihr ernsthaft das dieser € oder 2 oder auch 5€ in diesem Kontext was ausmacht?



Doch es macht viel aus, es wird teilweise entschieden bei Fahrzeugen deren Wert >50k liegt auf den Einbau von Teilen deren Wert <2,5€ liegt zu verzichten Es ist die reine Frage in wie weit der gesammte Prozess abläuft und welche Folgekosten welches Teil nach sich ziehen kann (Garantie etc) oder direkt wird (Nachbearbeitung etc)

Hierbei handelt es sich um reine Rechenexempel, da spielen Gefühle keine Rolle mehr, wen man einen guten Controler/Statistiker hat kan er das sehr gut errechnen, teilweise bis auf 1-2% Tolleranz in der Annäherung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> klar spart Shimano im großen und ganzen ein - aber wieviel das *pro Rolle *ausmacht war hier die Kernfrage - und das sind wirklich nur ein paar Euronen... und um die zu feilschen ist etwas lächerlich.....



Richtig! Weiterhin muss man ja auch mal die Absatzzahlen sehen, wie viele TP FC als Beispiel werden denn in Deutschland verkauft? Kann ich jetzt wirklich schlecht abschätzen, aber ich denke mal das es nicht Hundertausende sein werden...:m


----------



## Khaane (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



singer schrieb:


> Ne ne du die wirklichen Hersteller machen das schon noch, denn das bestimmt die Qualität. Nur kleiner und billige nicht.



Tica soll soweit mir bekannt, fast alle Komponenten selbst fertigen - Aber die fertigen auch für große Hersteller. 

Das Zinkgetriebe bewirkt sicher eine Einsparung von 2-5 % in der Fertigung, hier ein paar Prozent, da ein paar Prozent und schwupps ist das Endprodukt 10% günstiger, eine stattliche Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Na da seid ihr ja schon kräftig bei der BWL.

@Martin
Lohnsteigerungen sind im Moment wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Khaane (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ... aber nur, wenn der Hersteller auch selbst produziert und nicht nur zukauft.. und außerdem werden "die 10% Einsparung".... "Schwupps" wieder durch gestiegene Transportkosten und Löhne aufgefressen....  also  nix mit "stattlicher Gewinnmaximierung"#c  Wenn das mal so einfach wäre....|rolleyes



Du weist aber schon das die Löhne den Umsätzen hinterher hinken. Erst wird das Produkt teurer, dann kriegt der Arbeiter mehr Lohn/Gehalt...

Schau dir mal die Lohnentwicklung und Inflationsentwicklung Deutschlands an - Paradiesische Zustände dank schwarz-rot.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Warum regt Ihr euch eigentlich so auf? Hier geht es doch lange nur noch darum seine persönliche favorisierte Marke zu vertreten. Ob nun pro oder kontra Shimano.

Mir geht es eigtl. am Arsc* vorbei was die in meine Rolle bauen, solang ich das für mein Geld bekomme was ich erwarte. Ob sie nun mehr Gewinn durch ein andere Komponete machen ist mir auch relativ sche*ß egal, solang die Rolle weiterhin Ihren Dienst in gewohnter Weise verrichtet.

Es ist auch ziemlich egal ob nun Tica oder Abu besser ist, wenn euch die Shimano Preise nicht passen, kauft woanders. Es regt sich hier ja auch keiner auf das ein Porsche oder Aston Martin so teuer ist und ein deutlich billigerer Land Rover Defender doch deutlich robuster ist oder? Das ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen....

Und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das dass Zinkgetriebe der Twin Power um längen besser und sauberer gefertigt ist, als das der Red Arc. Auch wenn jetzt der Professor kommt und meint, wenn man noch 300g extra Fett in die Rolle knallt, läuft sie wie eine Stella

Jetzt kommt mal runter von eurem Trip und wartet bis es Praxis bezogene Fazits zur Twin Power FC gibt und veranstaltet nich so einen Kindergartenmist auf höheren Niveau. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Jetzt kommt mal runter von eurem Trip und wartet bis es Praxis bezogene Fazits zur Twin Power FC gibt und veranstaltet nich so einen Kindergartenmist auf höheren Niveau.


Gefällt mir, das Posting..


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Flo!
Wieder mal ganz gediegen formuliert, aber eigentlich hast Du Recht.
Das Thema ist so lange überflüssig, bis wir die ersten negativen Berichte von durchgenudelten TP lesen.
Wobei es diese Berichte meiner Meinung nach nicht geben wird!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Es ist schon sehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich emotional involviert |krach: und teilweise verbissen diese Diskussion geführt wird. #h

Hey Leute, seid ihr mit eurem Rollenhersteller verheiratet? Seid ihr auch so eifersüchtig, wenn jemand mit eurer Tusnelda rummacht, oder ist das da egaler? :q


Ich erspare mir und euch jetzt die Zitatliste von weiter oben - wo es steht,
aber entscheidend ist, was und an welcher Stelle verwendet aus Zinkdruckguss gefertigt wird. Und ab wann 

Bei "Getriebe" gibt es mehrere Teile, und es ist entscheidend welche aus welchem Material gefertigt werden. Das Zahnrad, auf das heute üblicherweise der Rotor angeschraubt wird, Rotorzahnrad oder Rotorritzel, das wird standardmäßig den stärksten Belastungen ausgesetzt, weil es den kleineren Durchmesser hat und nach Kraft*Weg eine viel höhere Kraft bei kleinem Hebelweg wirken muss, um das Drehmoment zu übertragen.
Ich hatte das oben schon mal drauf hingewiesen.

Wesentlich sind eben: Das Rotorzahnrad(1) klein, das Kurbelzahnrad(2) groß, das Übertragungskurbelzahnrad(3) klein am Kurbelzahnrad, das Excenterverlegezahnrad (4) oder alternativ das Wormshaftantriebszahnrad(5), bedarfweise durch 1 oder 2 weitere Übertragungs- und Übersetzungszahnräder (6,7) sowie die Wormschaftschneckenwelle(8) vermehrt.

Der Hauptantrieb bzw. das *Primärgetriebe* von Kurbelzahnrad(2) auf Rotorzahnrad(1) muss die mehr oder weniger große Schwerarbeit gegen den Schnurzug vom Rotor erbringen. Die normalgroße (Shimano-)Stationärrolle (3000/4000) bekommt hier gemeinhin schon beim Kurbeln gegen 3kg Schnurzug dicke Backen  - das geht meist gar nicht mehr so richtig, oft geht noch viel weniger. (gibt aber auch gegenteilige Ausnahmen bei anderen Rollen)

Der Wickelgetriebe- oder Verlegegetriebeteil, also das *Sekundärgetriebe*, braucht nur die Spule mittels der Rollenlängsachse hin und her zu verschieben, auch jedesmal nur ein klein wenig, um die nächste Schnurwicklung zu verschieben. Solange die Achse sich nicht verklemmt und damit der Wickelgetriebeteil gehemmt wird, geht das eigentlich ganz leicht. Wenn aber die Achse verklemmt ... das ganze ist eindeutig schmierabhängig bzw. grassiert bei Schmierfilmabriss durch wegdrücken aller Schmierung. Hier gibt es für mich übrigens nur Ralleye-Motoröl, was das am Schaft wirksam bekämpft und verhindert. Der Praxiserfolg spricht für sich - eindeutig Tote wie Überlebende :m
Zudem wird hier zur Erzielung einer langsamen Schnurverlegungsbewegung der Spule die Übertragung kräftig untersetzt, was dadurch aber zunehmend immer mehr Kraft im Verlauf der Übertragungskette bereitstellt. Selbst der Wormschaft ist eben eine Untersetzungsschnecke. |rolleyes

In beiden Getriebeteilen gibt es also durchaus Teile, die sehr hohe Drücke auf den kleinen Zahnradzähnen erzeugen. Wie diese "verdaut" werden, werden wir ja nun sehen.

Aber wenn ich eine nietnagelneue P3-Rolle von Shimano auspacke, eine FB08 Type - neu seit 11.08 - und jetzt aktuell im Vertrieb, und diese läuft dann im *Primärgetriebe* bei einfachem Kurbeln einer noch unbenutzten Rolle nock merklich rauher so, wie z.B. Kai (WickedWalleye) oder Klaus (KHof) das von ihren niedergeangelten "mahlenden Kaffeemühlen" aus dem *Sekundärgetriebe* her kennen, dann kann ich je nach Gesinnung einfach nur :c  oder :q 
Da braucht man auch keinerlei Experten oder Hellseher um das Festzustellen, aber viele werden nun demnächst in den "Genuss" kommen. #h #h #h

Da mich das eigentlich persönlich nicht wirklich ernstlich betrifft, kann ich darüber zum Glück halt auch kräftig :q :q :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es ist schon sehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich emotional involviert und teilweise verbissen diese Diskussion geführt wird.



Stimmt, manche sind so emotional involviert und teilweise verbissen das Sie sich dabei sogar ne Verwarnung einfangen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Stefan, Du warst zu eilig. 

Deswegem ja das: :m


AngelDet schrieb:


> Da mich das eigentlich persönlich nicht wirklich ernstlich betrifft, kann ich darüber zum Glück halt auch kräftig :q :q :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wieder interessante Ausführungen....
Was machst Du denn beruflich, Det?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Lange hats gedauert, 660 Beiträge nochmal zu sichten um die wichtigsten Sachen und Statements nochmal hervorzukehren. 
Wieso? Das ist eine längliche Arbeit , und mal eben den "Aussagenstatus" zusammenzufassen. 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Gelassenheit und Objektivität hätte ja was. Sobald es sich um Shimano dreht scheint das nicht möglich zu sein.


Das ist eigentlich das Gebot der Stunde.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du dass das ein "Billigzinkgetriebe" ist und nicht schlicht eine vernünftige Weiterentwicklung?


Einfach a priori schon mal weil die Chancen auf *vernünftige Weiterentwicklung* nahezu 0 sind, da glaube ich eher an einen 6-Lotto-Treffer auf Ansage am Bierstammtisch. 
Und wenn ich nun das "Zeug" in die Hand nehme ...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast Du schon eines gesehen?
> Nur hätt ich gerne mal was handfestes, belegbares. Egal in welche Richtung, Pro oderContra.
> Nur halt Fakten und nicht nur vermutet, gehört.....


Das ist 100% richtig und ab da eigentlich überfällig.
Das Problem: Die *Pro-Z-Diskutanden* haben Shimanos, aber schrauben nicht dran.
Das Problem: Die *Contra-Z-Diskutanden* haben keine (oder kaum ) Shimanos, aber schrauben durchaus hemmungslos dran.
Fällt daran jemandem eigentlich auch was auf? :m

Zinklegierungszahnräder sind aber erprobt, mit fast schon sprichwörtlich schlechtem negativem Image, in Zauber,RedArc,BlueArcWS,Alubraid usw., und da trifft das zu, was ich gerade zuvor oben über *Sekundär*getriebe in den Rollen schrieb.



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es ist doch gar nicht bekannt, welche Getriebeteile aus der Zinklegierung sind - ist es das Ritzel (pinion gear) oder vielleicht das Antriebsrad (drive gear)#c....
> 
> Solange das nicht bekannt ist, alles nur Spekulation oder|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass nur das Antriebsrad (drive gear) aus der Zinklegierung besteht, da ich mich dumpf erinnern kann, dass jemand mal schrieb, er hätte Messing durch die Wartungsöffnung erspäht - kann mich aber auch täuschen...


Das es davon abhängt, ist also eigentlich allen gemeinsam klar. Wie ich gerade oben beschrieb'.



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkratMal ganz ehrlich könnt oder wollt ihr  nicht begreifen(die sich angesprochen fühlen) das das *keine* Inovation als viel mehr eine evtl. sogar auch gut funktionierende aber dennoch kostensenkende Alternative ist?


Da hat es schon einer auf den Punkt gebracht. 



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Aber es hüpfen ja im AB so einige selbsternannte Getriebespezialisten rum, die immer alles besser wissen


Mal weitergedacht, was wäre wenn es die nun nicht gäbe? Freude-Friede-Eierkuchen + Bezugsscheine auf Erteilung einer heiligen Shimano-Rolle? 



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Hier gäbe es eine Seido für nen recht schmalen Taler, wollen wir zusammen legen, das Ding kaufen und Det zum sezieren schicken?


Tatet ihr ja nicht. 



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Vielleicht schadet es einer Firma wie Shimano nicht mal, wenn sie hierzulande mal richtig auf die Schnauze fallen, manchmal haben kleine Revolutionen schon Wunder bewirkt


Da sind wir einer Meinung. Ich sage ausdrücklich #6: Die können/konnten ja sehr gute Rollen bauen!



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> wer ne Stella einfach mal so zerlegt und wieder zusammenbaut, der hat meine Hochachtung.
> ich glaube nur, daß die wenigsten von denen die das hier schreiben eben überhaupt schon mal gemacht haben.
> Ich selbst geh' da nicht ran, für sowas gibts Servicecenter und damit basta.


Bekommst denn mal ne schöne Bildergeschichte und Anleitung.  #h



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> sind allerdings furchtbare Rollen


Welch gute und treffende Feststellung.    -- Die alten mit angegossenem Zahrad aus Zinkdruckguss.



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Shimpanski den Newsletter bezieht, dann kann man nachlesen, dass die Zinkgetriebe das Non-plus-ultra sind.
> 
> Für mich liest sich das wie:
> 
> ...


Da kann man nur sagen: Alter bringt immerhin einige Intuition #h und Weisheit, die den jüngeren anscheinend nicht zugänglich ist. 


*Offene bisher un(auf)geklärte Kritikpunkte:*
- Einsparen ohne günstiger im Verkauf zu werden, erhebliche Gewinnmaximierung.
- Heimlich bzw. vernebelnd einsparen (vs. offen+ehrlich).
- Auswirkungen als Trendsetter auf den gesamten Rollenbau - wenn das beim Kunden durchgeht, dann...
- Zinkdruckguss im Getriebe und Rollenlauf.
- Zinkdruckguss im Getriebe und Kriechneigung des Zinks.

*und wünschenswert: #6*
- Positiv wären angegebene Rollenbelastungsklassen


----------



## mirkooo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder interessante Ausführungen....
> Was machst Du denn beruflich, Det?


Nichts was mit Getrieben zu tun hat, weil einem Maschinenbauer und/oder Mechatronike_r das Unterkiefer auf den Boden fällt wenn er in so einem Zusammenhang was mit "Primärgetriebe" und "Sekundärgetriebe" hört._
Schreiben tut er ziemlich viel, aber sagen exakt gar nichts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Willst Du jetzt beleidigend werden?

Welche Laus ist Dir über die Leber gelaufen?

Hast Du auch was zu auszusagen und beizutragen anstelle nur zu motzen?

Hast Du schon jemals eine Angelrolle aufgeschraubt, zerlegt und dran gearbeitet?

Weißt Du überhaupt was ein Getriebe ist, anscheinend nicht?

Hat Du überhaupt eine Ahnung, was Struktur, Strukturierung und Gliederung ist, oder kam das in deinem Ausbildungsgang einfach nicht vor?
.... 

|rolleyes


----------



## Khaane (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Nichts was mit Getrieben zu tun hat, weil einem Maschinenbauer und/oder Mechatronike_r das Unterkiefer auf den Boden fällt wenn er in so einem Zusammenhang was mit "Primärgetriebe" und "Sekundärgetriebe" hört._



Vorallem die Vorlesungen in Werkstoffkunde und Chemie im Bereich Maschinenbau und Verfahrenstechnik haben mit dem Themen mehr oder minder nichts zu tun (sind fast durchgängig stahllastig), solange man nichts genaues über die genaue Legierungszusammensetzung und Fertigungsqualität weiss, kommt man in dem Thema nicht weiter.

Da sich noch kein "Zinkuser" zu einer Obduktion bereit erklärt hat, werden wir auch zum Thema Verarbeitung nicht weiterkommen. 



> Schreiben tut er ziemlich viel, aber sagen exakt gar nichts.



Das kannst du genauso gut den Shimano-Fans vorwerfen. 
Immerhin ist unserseits schon "Beweismaterial" in die Diskussion eingeflossen. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da sich noch kein "Zinkuser" zu einer Obduktion bereit erklärt hat, werden wir auch zum Thema Verarbeitung nicht weiterkommen.


Willste Bilders?   (weiteres per mail)
Ich will das ganze aber erstmal richtig durchprobieren ...



Khaane schrieb:


> Immerhin ist unserseits schon "Beweismaterial" in die Diskussion eingeflossen. :m


Das ist auch ein eigentlich sehr auffälliger Unterschied! #6


----------



## mirkooo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du auch was zu auszusagen und beizutragen anstelle nur zu motzen?


Sorry, aber Du schwafelst in einer Tour ohne auch nur *irgendwas* an handfesten Fakten vorzuweisen.



> Hast Du schon jemals eine Angelrolle aufgeschraubt, zerlegt und dran gearbeitet?


Wird das jetzt ein "Ich kenn mich viel besser aus als Du!!!111!" oder was? Aber zu Deinen Fragen. Aufgeschraubt ja, allerdings nur alte Rollen und aus Interesse. Meine Rollen mit denen ich hauptsächlich angle, habe ich noch nie zerlegt. Wozu auch? Meine TP 4000 FA bzw. PG kriegt nach ihrem jährlichen Italien-Einsatz ein paar Tropfen Öl und das wars.



> Weißt Du überhaupt was ein Getriebe ist, anscheinend nicht?


Doch. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das Dein selbsterfundenes Geschwafel in Sachen "Primär- und Sekundärgetriebe" schlicht und einfach falsch ist. Egal wie sehr Du Dir was anderes einredest.



> Hat Du überhaupt eine Ahnung, was Struktur, Strukturierung und Gliederung ist, oder kam das in deinem Ausbildungsgang einfach nicht vor?


Det.. Deine lächerlichen und kindischen Sticheleien machen Dich nur noch unglaubwürdiger als Du eh schon bist. Ich warte immer noch auf *handfeste Fakten* und keine Deiner zusammenphantasierten Hirngespinnste.


----------



## Khaane (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Willste Bilders?   (weiteres per mail)
> Ich will das ganze aber erstmal richtig durchprobieren ...



Habe dir eine Email geschickt, freu mich schon auf die "Gruselfotos" - Hoffentlich kann ich heute Nacht einschlafen. *zitter* :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So Schluss jetzt. Für Den Vergriff im Tonregal gibt es ein Pünktchen 
genau wie für jedes weitere Nachteten.

Mensch Leute das muss doch nicht sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wieder interessante Ausführungen....
Was machst Du denn beruflich, Det?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Immerhin ist unserseits schon "Beweismaterial" in die Diskussion eingeflossen. :m





AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein eigentlich sehr auffälliger Unterschied! #6



Glaube der Unterschied ist das die "Shimano Fans" ihre Rollen zufrieden fischen, und nicht mit aller Gewalt durch irgendwelche Mutmaßungen und Halbwissen probieren eine Rolle als "schlecht" zu deklarieren.

Finde es auch immer schön das die "Kontra Shimano Fraktion" in diesen Diskussion immer an vorderster Front kämpf, obwohl es Sie ja garnicht interessiert. Abu, Spro und Tica bauen günstigere Rollen mit dennen mal auch mal ordentlich durchkurbeln kann. 

Wenn man sich mal ein Red Arc Zahnrad anschaut und die Rolle als so super empfindet, sollte man sich glaube ich nicht negativ über Shimano äußern....

Und der Kindergarten geht schön weiter. "Ich bin viel besser als du" ich habe schon viel mehr Rollen aufgeschraubt und kann deshalb schon durch Fotos die Langlebigkeit einer Rolle beurteilen.

Ich weiß garnicht ob ich über diesen Theard lachen soll, oder ob mir hier welche echt Leid tun sollen....

mfg Flo


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Leute ,
ich finde eure Diskusion um Zink oder nicht Zink immer wieder lustig.
Es ist wohl klar das Zink nicht das non plus ultra als Material an sich für Rollengetriebe sein dürfte,auch wenn der eine oder andere Hersteller darauf schwört(Meineidgefahr ??)
Aber es soll doch jeder das kaufen was er möchte,mit den Rollen ein ganzes Jahr straff angeln und dann sollten wir doch mal sehen was von den Getrieben noch über ist.
Wenn sich dann die Beschwerden über das eine oder andere Getriebematerial häufen werden die Hersteller dieser Dinger das doch wohl merken ,wenn wir hier im Board unsere Erfahrungen reinstellen und die meisten der Boardis dann solche Dinger nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## henningcl (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder interessante Ausführungen....
> Was machst Du denn beruflich, Det?




Yo, geile Nummer Det :g:g, gekonntes Ignorieren ist auf jeden Fall deine Stärke.

Jetzt aber mal butter bei die Fische, der Thomas wird das bis zum bitteren Ende durchziehen.#6


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Na mit Sicherheit würde das ruck zuck rumgehen, nur bin ich noch nicht in die Versuchung gekommen mir ein Zinkgetriebe zuzulegen,da meine alten Daiwas und Shimanos gut laufen. Und beim ständigen Einsatz im Salzwasser möchte ich auch nicht der erste sein dem das passiert ,daß es mir so ein Getriebe zerbörselt.
Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das es Minderwertig ist, soll jeder seine Erfahrung machen ich bin gespannt wie sich es entwickelt.
Sollte ich mir so eins doch mal zulegen bin ich, glaube ich zumindest, einer der ersten die das Ding nach ein paarmal angeln aufschraubt und es sich anschaut.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Martin

Einmal das und die Onkels vonne Tackleindustrie lesen hier auch ganz massiv mit.
Man soll nicht glauben nur weil die nix schreiben ist keiner da.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Hennincl

Ich denke, dass Thomas das weiss!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Martin! #h

Das mit dem Fauxpas und der geahndeten Beleidigung tut mir übrigens leid. 
Ganz schlechter und aufgeschaukelter Umgangston. |rolleyes
Ich hoffe, das klappt im weiteren Verlauf besser, ich bin jedenfalls dabei. #6



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es ist halt nun mal so, dass die Zinkgetriebe seit über einem halben Jahr auf dem Markt sind und hier noch kein einziges zerbröseltes Getriebe aufgetaucht ist - wenn es minderwertig wäre, würde sich das hier wie ein Lauffeuer verbreiten - glaube mir


Da wäre ich nicht ganz so sicher. Weil:
Ich habe gerade jüngst vor Tagen ein "Zinkgetriebe" erhalten, aber neu und frisch aus Malaysia, als brandaktuelle +neue Lieferung beworben. Und da konnte ich ja wegen der guten Trefferchance nicht widerstehen ...
Und die Beilagen sagen aus, dass das frühestens seit 11.08 produziert wurde.

Nichts absolut sicheres als Einzelstück, aber deutlich mehr als Kaffeesatzlesen und Orakels.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Detlef

Was Du eben an Martin gerichtet hast, hat mir wirklich ein Lächeln um die Lippen spielen lassen.

Selten die letzte Zeit hier im AB was gelesen was von soviel Ar... in der Hose zeugt.

Respekt!


----------



## MrFloppy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

wir haben ende 05/2009, also sind das 7 monate ;-)

meine 2 tp fc laufen immer noch 1a, die mussten auch schon ein paar schöne fische bezwingen. einsatz: ich würde sagen so 20 stunden / woche ... 

die teile laufen butterweich. mal sehen, ob das getriebe auch butterweich wird ... der bodden ist greifbar nahe, nur noch 5 wochen


----------



## Khaane (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Det

Danke für die Mail, bin sehr gespannt auf dein Résumé bzgl. des Zinkgetriebes - Ehrlich gesagt bin ich geschockt, mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder interessante Ausführungen....
> Was machst Du denn beruflich, Det?


Ich hoffe, das erstere meinst Du ernst? 

Tja, da ist ja auch was dran, was man so macht. Gibt ja diverse zu beachtende Möglichkeiten, versteh ich schon.

Ich arbeite jedenfalls nicht für Ryobi, Spro, Daiwa, Shimano, Abu oder sonstwen ähnliches. 
Überhaupt nicht in der Angelgeräteindustrie noch in irgendeinem in der Nähe liegenden Bereich. Und es gibt sogar Leute (=AB Member), die wissen das in-live. 

Sondern Informatiker, mit einem Schwerpunkt und Faible für Fehlererkennung und Fehlermodellierung, wogegen ich schwerpunktmäßig Mechanismen der Fehlerprävention entwickle. Und das heißt in aller Allgemeinheit: Prinzipiell für und gegen alles. In erster Linie aber für das in dem Technikthema, mit dem jeder hier gerade schreibt, sofern das Dinges noch gerade schreibt. 

Vlt. Sollte ich dazu sagen, dass ich als kleiner Junge gerne mal Uhrmacher werden wollte. Und das auch ratzfatz durchgezogen - sprich ausprobiert habe. 
Und eine mechanische Uhr oder Wecker ist doch etwas komplizierter als eine Angelrolle, hatte aber früher bei vielen besseren Uhren viel schönes Messing drin :l
Was dann "irreparabel kaputt" war, kam und kommt immer zu mir. Ist bei meinem Vater aber auch so. Geht nicht - gibts nicht. Wiederum in anderer Richtung darf es aber ruhig besser als orginal sein. Das ist dann die Herausforderung. Und so ist das geblieben, heute eben eher mal Angelrollen und Nähmaschinen.


----------



## dirk-mann (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



henningcl schrieb:


> Yo, geile Nummer Det :g:g, gekonntes Ignorieren ist auf jeden Fall deine Stärke.
> 
> Jetzt aber mal butter bei die Fische, der Thomas wird das bis zum bitteren Ende durchziehen.#6




moin

würde mich auch mal interessieren

gruß dirk


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Det
 Wenn du so schöne Gruselbilder hast lass uns doch einfach alle dran teilhaben.
Bin gespannt was da so im Angebot ist.;+


----------



## dirk-mann (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

moin

sorry hatte ich irgendwie überlesen das er informatiker ist

gruß dirk


----------



## Khaane (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @Det
> Wenn du so schöne Gruselbilder hast lass uns doch einfach alle dran teilhaben.
> Bin gespannt was da so im Angebot ist.;+



Lass ihn erst den Bericht fertig verfassen - Es wird hochinteressant, dass kann ich euch versprechen. #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich habe es heute in der Hand gehabt. Das erste zerstörte Zinkgetriebe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Danke für die Info, Det!
Ja, die Frage war ernst gemeint. Weil es durchaus sinnvoll ist zu wissen, ob jemand einen entsprechenden technischen Hintergrund hat.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> wir haben ende 05/2009, also sind das 7 monate ;-)
> 
> meine 2 tp fc laufen immer noch 1a, die mussten auch schon ein paar schöne fische bezwingen. einsatz: ich würde sagen so 20 stunden / woche ...
> 
> die teile laufen butterweich. mal sehen, ob das getriebe auch butterweich wird ... der bodden ist greifbar nahe, nur noch 5 wochen




Das ist doch mal eine Praxiserfahrung...

Danke dafür! 

20 Stunden in der Woche sind ja schon wirklich viel, das macht auf jeden Fall Sinn hier Vergleiche zu ziehen. Bisher also noch keine verschlechterung feststellbar? Keine Sorge, ich werde Dich sicher nicht animieren die Rollen zu öffnen oder ähnliches, mir geht es nur um Deine subjektive Wahrnehmung beim Angeln. Alles andere mag theoretisch eine interessante Betrachtung sein, aber die Praxiserfahrung interessiert mich mehr. :m


----------



## Ollek (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute in der Hand gehabt. Das erste zerstörte Zinkgetriebe.



 Aber du hast hoffentlich den Panzerfahrer verklagt der drüber gefahren ist oder? 

Ne im Ernst lass sehn, und Det auch das ist hier der Boardkrimi schlecht hin. 

(fast besser als der Kuhwiesenwaller)

Gruss


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Also dann auch mal von meiner Seite eine echte Praxiserfahrung mit der TwinPower 4000 FC.

Ich besitze sie seit Anfang Dezember 08 (also seit über 6 Monaten ) und war u.a. schon zweimal jeweils 4 Tage damit am Bodden beim Angeln. Gefischt hab ich hauptsächlich mit großen 23-25cm Gufis (was sich ja auch etwas auf´s Getriebe auswirkt).

Gefangen hab ich u.a. 4 metrige Hechtlein (1,05m, 1,10m, 1,12m und 1,14m). Gut...so extrem "rollenbeanspruchend" sind die Hecht-Nasen ja dann doch nicht .

Mein Röllchen läuft aber definitiv jeden Tag noch besser und noch runder, erstklassige Bremse (butterweich :l), gute Rücklaufsperre, kein Spiel in der Kurbel, saubere Wicklung, etc.

Da sie mich so positiv überrascht hat, hab ich mir letzte Woche gleich noch ´ne zweite zum schuckeligen Sonderpreis bei der Angeldomäne bestellt. 

Also ich kann überhaupt nicht klagen...von mir bekommt sie ´ne klare Empfehlung. #6 

Schau´n mr mal, wie sie sich ggf. nach einem schönen Graskarpfen oder Waller anfühlt. Ggf. nehm ich sie auch nächstes Mal nach Amiland mit (wobei das dann ein echt böser Belastungstest wäre). Irgendwie fühl ich mich da mit den schwereren Slammer- oder Taurus-Röllchen besser gegen Jacks und Co. aufgehoben...insbesondere wegen der echt heftigen Salzwasser-Beanspruchung (in Kombination mit der Hitze).

*Bei der ganzen Diskussion hier ist mir persönlich viel zuviel "theoretisches Gesülze" dabei !!! |rolleyes*

Der Eine oder Andere hier im Thread sollte eher mal wieder praktische Erfahrung beim Angeln gewinnen, als im Laden irgendwelche Rollen "probezukurbeln" (und dadurch die Qualität beurteilen zu wollen :q) und über unbekannte Zinklegierungen rumzudiskutieren.#d

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Also dann auch mal von meiner Seite eine echte Praxiserfahrung mit der TwinPower 4000 FC.
> 
> Ich besitze sie seit Anfang Dezember 08 (also seit über 6 Monaten ) und war u.a. schon zweimal jeweils 4 Tage damit am Bodden beim Angeln. Gefischt hab ich hauptsächlich mit großen 23-25cm Gufis (was sich ja auch etwas auf´s Getriebe auswirkt).
> 
> ...




Guter Erfahrungsbericht! 

Allerdings muss man natürlich schon sagen das Meterhechte ja auch wirklich keine große Belastung sind, zumindest im Vergleich mit übereifrigen Rollenbastlern und ihren Sand-Getriebe-Tests... #6

Detlef, würdest Du uns die "schockierenden Beweisfotos" auch zeigen oder bleiben die geheim?


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man natürlich schon sagen das Meterhechte ja auch wirklich keine große Belastung sind, zumindest im Vergleich mit übereifrigen Rollenbastlern und ihren Sand-Getriebe-Tests... #6



.... oder mit eigenen Schmiermittel-Mischungen ! :q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ironie an:
Na Nick, Du bist doch sicher von Shimano bezahlt, oder??
:q:q:q:q
Ironie aus....


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ironie an:
> Na Nick, Du bist doch sicher von Shimano bezahlt, oder??
> :q:q:q:q
> Ironie aus....



Sicher doch, Thomas  :m

... wobei ich nur kostenloses Tackle bekomme (und ne monatliche Aufwandsentschädigung von EUR 5.000 netto). 

Darum ist es mir auch egal, wenn meine ganzen Shimano-Rollen (inkl. Stellas) nach jedem Drill einer kleiner Rotfeder aufgrund Getriebeschadens kaputt gehen. :q :q :q

Ich bekomm dann am nächsten Tag gleich immer per Hubschrauber die Ersatzrollen vor die Haustüre geliefert ***LAUTLACH*** :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Detlef, würdest Du uns die "schockierenden Beweisfotos" auch zeigen oder bleiben die geheim?


Ich wollte das schon erstmal noch durch etwas mehr Praxistest anreichern, ein derartiger Rollenlauf "out-of-the-box" und eine Laufverschlechterung durch eine definierte synthetische Belastung (3kg) und damit nachvollziehbare Physik ist eben vlt. nicht für alle der Überzeuger. 
Der Inhalt der Rolle an sich schon, wobei ich da wohl gleich besser mal das alte "Orginal" daneben legen sollte - von wegen Fernanalyse über Bilder, :q wegen der Vergleichbarkeit für alle. Bringt ja nichts mehr, wenn ohne klare Fakten, Übersicht und Vergleich.

Was aber noch dazu paßt: Wenn man z.B. in den Gerlinger Katalog 2009 S.102-103 bzw. S.100 schaut, sieht man dort bei der Shimano P3 Serie, Alivio-Catana-Nexave-Exage-Seido, dass es da einen Unterschied gibt. Die alten "kaltgeschmiedeten" haben eine angegebene Übersetzung mit 1:4,6/4,9 , die neuen "Zinkdruckguß" haben eine angegebene Übersetzung mit 1:5,2/5,1.

Bei angeblich ganz neu, mit von mir gezählten 8:37 Zähnen = einer Übersetzung von 1:4,625  frage ich mich nur, was das dann ist? Sind die neuesten Übersetzungsverhältnisse noch gar nicht angekommen? Stimmen die Zahlen denn alle? Wissen da alle Texter das gleiche und richtige? Die Kartonaufdrücke müssen nicht korrekt sein. Fragen über Fragen.

Ein jeder #h kann aber ganz leicht in einen Angelladen gehen und sich diese möglichst neuen P3-Rollen mal selber anschauen und kurbeln. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn da nicht etwas bei auffiele. Das teurere Modelle mit einer besseren glatten Zahnradoberfläche und einer verbessernden Beschichtung erstmal besser laufen werden, ist mir klar und werden wohl alle zustimmen. 
Durch die mögliche verbessernde Beschichtung will ich mich aber nicht erst "durchangeln", von daher sind die einfacheren Getriebe eben auch interessant. Bis sich das zu einem Gesamtbild zusammensetzen läßt, fließt bestimmt noch einiges Wasser die großen Ströme herunter.


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Oh Gott, was für einen Skandal haste denn jetzt wieder aufgedeckt !!! |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Da biste leider schon wieder im "theoretischen Bereich" ... u.a., da Du nichtmal sicher sein kannst, ob die alte oder neue Serie von (in diesem Fall Gerlinger) tatsächlich verkauft wird  

Vielleicht steht auch nicht der richtige Text drinnen oder was auch immer !

EINE ROLLE MUSS IN DER PRAXIS HALTEN !!! :g

Aber Du kannst ja gerne weiterhin am Schreibtisch Zähnchen zählen ... ich lass die Zähnchen lieber am Wasser arbeiten !!! :q :q ***LACH***


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> da Du nichtmal sicher sein kannst, ob die alte oder neue Serie von (in diesem Fall Gerlinger) tatsächlich verkauft wird


Dann sag mir, wer das weiß? :m

Kennst Du Dich mit den in letzter Zeit von Shimano gebauten und angebotenen und beschriebenen 3 unterschiedlichen Getriebetypen alleine in den P3-Rollen aus? Kannst Du mir die Unterschiede nennen, möglichst auch zeigen? Gerne her damit! :m 
Welche Legierung ist 5A4?

Übrigens: Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf das "einzig wahre Wissen" und bin mir der Unvollständigkeit meiner Daten und der machbaren Untersuchungen wohl bewußt.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Det
was ist eine: "definierte synthetische Belastung"?
Da hab ich in der Schule gerade gefehlt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die Rolle mit einer genauen Zugkraft belasten und schauen, was sich im Rollenlauf oder Getriebe verändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Übrigens: Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf das "einzig wahre Wissen" und bin mir der Unvollständigkeit meiner Daten und der machbaren Untersuchungen wohl bewußt.


Gut.
Für einen Informatiker und Hobbytechniker eine gute Einstellung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nochwas: Was wäre wenn, wenn die anscheinend positiven Praxiserfahrungen mit Vormodellen gewonnen wurden, also die benutzten Rollen gar nicht das diskutierte Getriebematerial drinne hätten, sondern noch das von davor? 
Also die Praxiserfahrungen mit "normalen" Kaltkammer-Alu Getrieben+Co gewonnen wurden, und der Umstellungsprozeß erst langsam und stufenlos anläuft? 
*Und das ganze erheblich verzögert durch die Logistikpipeline aus Malaysia und die verschiedenen zentralen und Händler-Lagerbestände?*

Bei den P3-Modellen scheint es so zu sein, mehreres heißt einfach FB, incl. beschriebener Umstellung, aber eben eine frühere und eine spätere Version. Wenn ihr also mit "No-Zink" Rollen angeln solltet, und sich das herausstellt, hab ich dann alle großen Lacher auf meiner Seite? 

Oder GLAUBT ihr der Gruppe "Nur-Praxis-Verfechter" das einfach nicht, dass das eben einfach nicht möglich sein kann?


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute in der Hand gehabt. Das erste zerstörte Zinkgetriebe.


 
Scherz.


----------



## mirkooo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Schleien-Stefan stellt die Frage *Detlef, würdest Du uns die "schockierenden Beweisfotos" auch zeigen oder bleiben die geheim?* und Du schreibst einen ellenlangen Text ohne sie zu beantworten. Sag doch einfach "Ja" oder "Nein" und begründe es ggf.


----------



## Ollek (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Schleien-Stefan stellt die Frage *Detlef, würdest Du uns die "schockierenden Beweisfotos" auch zeigen oder bleiben die geheim?* und Du schreibst einen ellenlangen Text ohne sie zu beantworten. Sag doch einfach "Ja" oder "Nein" und begründe es ggf.




|rolleyes Evtl sind die Fotos ja so schockierend |scardie:das einige das nicht verkraften könnten, insofern ist Dets Handeln nur Human.

Gruss


----------



## Slotti (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

naja ich weiß halt nicht ob es sinn macht und vor allem aussagekräftig ist, wenn man Rollen wie Alivio, Nexave, Exage aus dem unteren Shimano Preissegment hernimmt und dann den ganzen Hersteller ob der *eventuellen* schlechteren Qualität abqualifiziert.

Ich weiß ja nicht an welcher Rolle Det gerade rumschraubt aber das ganze getue hier hat echt was von Shimano Hexenjagd und ist teilweise Ruf und Geschäftsschädigend.


----------



## mirkooo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Es geht letztendlich nicht um das Modell der Rolle(n), sondern um Rollen mit einem Getriebe aus Zinkdruckguss. Also die ganzen P3 von Shimano und die TwinPower und Stradic.
Was ich nur für sinnbefreit finde ist das ganze theoretische Geblubber mit nix dahinter. Damit machen sich einige hier nur lächerlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |rolleyes Evtl sind die Fotos ja so schockierend |scardie:das einige das nicht verkraften könnten, insofern ist Dets Handeln nur Human.


Ollek, du sagst es! Das könnte ja so abgehen wie bei den Tiffosi, wenn iItalien in der Fußball-WM vorzeitig in der Vorrunde rausfliegt. Und dann die Fernseher aus dem Fenster flogen und andere schlimme Randale ... |krach:
So manches hat Ähnlichkeit damit.

Aber nochmal gesagt: Ich wollte das erstmal weiter testen und überprüfen, deswegen noch keine Fotos hier öffentlich. Also vererst nicht und  *nein*. 

Und nochmal, obwohl das wohl das 3.Mal ist: 
Es geht hier nicht darum einen Hersteller abzuqulaifizieren oder schlecht zumachen. Es geht, darum, was in den neuesten Rollenproduktionen drin ist und ob das genauso viel taugt wie gedacht, mit mehreren Möglichkeiten.

Und wenn Shimano bei dem Stand ihrer TwinPower-F aus dem Jahre 2000 geblieben wäre, diesen nur mit feiner evolutionärer Weiterentwicklung moderat verbessert hätte und den Qualitätslevel und Sex-Appeal einer solchen Rolle wenigstens beibehalten hätte, dann - dann müßten wir jetzt nicht drüber diskutieren und rätseln, was dort wirklich los ist und passiert.

Und dass sie es dem Rollen-kaufenden Angler nicht gerade leicht machen wollen alles zu durchschauen, das ist wohl jedem eigentlich sonnenklar. |rolleyes Transparenz ist ersichtlich deutlich nicht gewünscht, und das macht es eben so schwierig hier eine Aufklärung zu finden.


----------



## Khaane (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> naja ich weiß halt nicht ob es sinn macht und vor allem aussagekräftig ist, wenn man Rollen wie Alivio, Nexave, Exage aus dem unteren Shimano Preissegment hernimmt und dann den ganzen Hersteller ob der *eventuellen* schlechteren Qualität abqualifiziert.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht an welcher Rolle Det gerade rumschraubt aber das ganze getue hier hat echt was von Shimano Hexenjagd und ist teilweise Ruf und Geschäftsschädigend.



Also soweit ich das anhand Dets Bildern beurteilen kann, sind die Zinkgetriebe der P3 Rollen eine Farce - Eine 10 € NoName Rolle verfügt über deutlich hochwertigere Getriebe.

Natürlich kann man das nicht auf die gesamte Zinkpalette beziehen, aber wenn das Zink so konsequent (nicht nur im Antriebsrad) ins Getriebe wie bei den P3 verbaut wurde - Dann gute Nacht!


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Es geht letztendlich nicht um das Modell der Rolle(n), sondern um Rollen mit einem Getriebe aus Zinkdruckguss. *Also die ganzen P3 von Shimano und die TwinPower und Stradic.*



... und selbst dabei kann man sich eigentlich auch nicht sicher sein, ob es sich tatsächlich immer um die gleiche Zink-Legierung handelt. :q Und ich vermute mal stark, daß die zumindest unterschiedlich weiterveredelt werden (sprich Beschichtung). 

Aber eins ist auf jeden Fall klar, wenn jetzt alle hier Angeln gehen würden, anstatt immer noch darüber zu rätseln, ob man ein neues Getriebematerial eigentlich gutheissen kann, dann gäbe es viel schneller praxisbezogene Ergebnisse! :m Zumindest mal von den TPFC-Besitzern.

Ansonsten warten ja viele (inkl. mir) hier schon seit Jahren auf ne ausführliche, bebilderte Bastel-Anleitung zum Thema Red Arc-Tuning... sowas fände ich auch wesentlich konstruktiver als die Zerlegung einer brandneuen Shimanorolle zwecks Beweisführung, daß Zinkguss einfach doof ist. :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Über 700 Posts zum Thema Zinkguss....
Erstaunlich.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

wir brauchen hier dringend nen Zinkpest Smilie


----------



## mirkooo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ollek, du sagst es! Das könnte ja so abgehen wie bei den Tiffosi, wenn iItalien in der Fußball-WM vorzeitig in der Vorrunde rausfliegt. Und dann die Fernseher aus dem Fenster flogen und andere schlimme Randale ... |krach:
> So manches hat Ähnlichkeit damit.
> 
> Aber nochmal gesagt: Ich wollte das erstmal weiter testen und überprüfen, deswegen noch keine Fotos hier öffentlich. Also vererst nicht und  *nein*.


Kann ich zwar nicht verstehen, aber immerhin mal eine brauchbare Aussage.



> Es geht hier nicht darum einen Hersteller abzuqulaifizieren oder schlecht zumachen. Es geht, darum, was in den neuesten Rollenproduktionen drin ist und ob das genauso viel taugt wie gedacht, mit mehreren Möglichkeiten.


Bis jetzt ist noch keine kaputt oder irgendwelche Probleme damit sichtbar.



> Und wenn Shimano bei dem Stand ihrer TwinPower-F aus dem Jahre 2000 geblieben wäre,


FA wenn dann. Die F hatte einen Holzgriff der bei Nässe und Aal-/Wallerschleim exakt gar nicht mehr zu halten war.



> diesen nur mit feiner evolutionärer Weiterentwicklung moderat verbessert hätte und den Qualitätslevel und Sex-Appeal einer solchen Rolle wenigstens beibehalten hätte, dann - dann müßten wir jetzt nicht drüber diskutieren und rätseln, was dort wirklich los ist und passiert.


Das ist das Problem an der Sache. Hier wird das Schwein schon geschlachtet bevor es erlegt wurde. Ist vergleichbar als würd ich eine Red Arc verteufeln weil sie einen Wormshaft anstelle eines Exzenters hat.
Ich hab mir für die erste Juli-Woche eine TP 5000 FC zugelegt, die dann in Italien zeigen kann was sie aushält. Ich persönlich habe keinerlei Bedenken das sie irgendwelchen Schaden nimmt. 



> Und dass sie es dem Rollen-kaufenden Angler nicht gerade leicht machen wollen alles zu durchschauen, das ist wohl jedem eigentlich sonnenklar. |rolleyes Transparenz ist ersichtlich deutlich nicht gewünscht, und das macht es eben so schwierig hier eine Aufklärung zu finden.


Einem Rollen-kaufendem Angler ist es in erster Linie sch***egal aus welchem Material eine Rolle besteht, solange sie ihren Zweck erfüllt und die nicht/kaum vorhandene Transparenz richtet sich nicht gegen den Anwender, sondern gegen andere Firmen bzw. selbsternannte Experten (damit meine ich niemanden hier), die alles kopieren was bei drei nicht auf dem Baum ist.


----------



## mirkooo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ... und selbst dabei kann man sich eigentlich auch nicht sicher sein, ob es sich tatsächlich immer um die gleiche Zink-Legierung handelt. :q Und ich vermute mal stark, daß die zumindest unterschiedlich weiterveredelt werden (sprich Beschichtung).
> 
> Aber eins ist auf jeden Fall klar, wenn jetzt alle hier Angeln gehen würden, anstatt immer noch darüber zu rätseln, ob man ein neues Getriebematerial eigentlich gutheissen kann, dann gäbe es viel schneller praxisbezogene Ergebnisse! :m Zumindest mal von den TPFC-Besitzern.



Eine TP FC habe ich, allerdings ist die noch nicht getestet. Was ich allerdings sagen kann, ist, dass eine Seido 4000 RA nach einem Drill mit einem am Schwanz gehakten Waller (108cm) bei reissender Strömung an der Donau hinter dem Turbinenauslasses am Kraftwerk (ging ursprünglich auf Rapfen) und einer durch einen Jetski geleerten Spule (~180m 0.15mm Geflochtener innerhalb ~10 Sekunden) noch immer ohne Probleme läuft. Das Schnurlaufröllchen war zwar danach angenehm warm, aber das wars dann auch schon wieder.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nochwas: Was wäre wenn, wenn die anscheinend positiven Praxiserfahrungen mit Vormodellen gewonnen wurden, also die benutzten Rollen gar nicht das diskutierte Getriebematerial drinne hätten, sondern noch das von davor?
> Also die Praxiserfahrungen mit "normalen" Kaltkammer-Alu Getrieben+Co gewonnen wurden, und der Umstellungsprozeß erst langsam und stufenlos anläuft?
> *Und das ganze erheblich verzögert durch die Logistikpipeline aus Malaysia und die verschiedenen zentralen und Händler-Lagerbestände?*
> 
> ...



Das wäre natürlich sehr komisch, wenn es so wäre. Mal ne kurze Frage zur Versachlichung, welche Rolle hast du vorliegen? 1000-4000 oder größer?


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings sagen kann, ist, dass eine Seido 4000 RA nach einem Drill mit einem am Schwanz gehakten Waller (108cm) bei reissender Strömung an der Donau hinter dem Turbinenauslasses am Kraftwerk (ging ursprünglich auf Rapfen) und einer durch einen Jetski geleerten Spule (~180m 0.15mm Geflochtener innerhalb ~10 Sekunden) noch immer ohne Probleme läuft.



Alter Vadder |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## mirkooo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Sowas kommt hier an der Donau bei Geisling öfters vor. Ein Kumpel von mir hat letztes Jahr beim Spinnfischen auf Waller einen ausgewachsenen Biber geblitzt. Das die Bremse seiner TP 5000 PG komplett zu war hat das Vieh die ersten 50m exakt gar nicht interessiert.


----------



## Ollek (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings sagen kann, ist, dass eine Seido 4000 RA nach einem Drill mit einem am Schwanz gehakten Waller (108cm) bei reissender Strömung an der Donau hinter dem Turbinenauslasses am Kraftwerk (ging ursprünglich auf Rapfen) und einer durch einen Jetski geleerten Spule (~180m 0.15mm Geflochtener innerhalb ~10 Sekunden) noch immer ohne Probleme läuft...




... anders als der Jetski dessen gesamte Heckparti durch das brachiale Angelrollengetriebe weggerissen wurde.

Wolltest du sicher noch dazuschreiben oder?|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ollek, du sagst es! Das könnte ja so abgehen wie bei den Tiffosi, wenn iItalien in der Fußball-WM vorzeitig in der Vorrunde rausfliegt. Und dann die Fernseher aus dem Fenster flogen und andere schlimme Randale ... |krach:
> So manches hat Ähnlichkeit damit.



Ich sehe das wie Det. Wenn das wirklich so schlimm ist, dann könnte unter Umständen die nationale Sicherheit bedroht sein. Das sollte man unbedingt vermeiden und deswegen plädiere ich für Nichtveröffentlichung des Skandaltestes. Insgesamt gilt es dann doch höhere Werte zu verteidigen.

Ich finde auch die Anspielungen auf die Profession des/der Kritiker/s nicht so ganz in Ordnung.  In den letzten Jahrhunderten gab es immer wieder Universalgenies und möglicherweise steht manch Zinkspezialist einfach in der guten Tradition deutscher Humanisten wie Goethe und Humboldt. Bei dem Gedanken sollte Thomas sich überlegen, ob er sich nicht zumindest mal sowas wie eine Verwarnung androht. Muß ja keiner mitkriegen.


----------



## bacalo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das Berufsbild eines Informatikers


 

Das ist mir ein Post wert#6.


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Shimano bei dem Stand ihrer TwinPower-F aus dem Jahre 2000 geblieben wäre,                                 diesen nur mit feiner evolutionärer Weiterentwicklung moderat verbessert hätte und den Qualitätslevel und Sex-Appeal einer solchen Rolle wenigstens beibehalten hätte, dann - dann müßten wir jetzt nicht drüber diskutieren und rätseln, was dort wirklich los ist und passiert.



Sowas gibt es aber schon. Das nennt sich 2005 Twin Power oder 2008 Twin Power. Nur werden diese Rollen bei uns leider nicht verkauft oder sie heissen dann Aspire.

Einfach mal fischen! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Irgendeinen von denen hatte ich bei Pauly am Wickel, schon einfach nett, 
wenn auch nicht sicher gegen einen "Schwerbelaster" von deinem Kaliber. 

Ja, also eben die Aspire FA hier in DE für gut 100 EURonen, eine mit Plastikspule und weniger Kugellager für ~80 , ein paar schickere Farben, eine paar nette Kurbelvarianten und Knobsis - und wir hätten diese Diskussion gar nicht nötig.  
Und die Nachbauer und Cloner müßten dann auch überall gescheite Zahnräder einbauen.


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Über 700 Posts zum Thema Zinkguss....
> Erstaunlich.
> |kopfkrat



stell dir jetzt ma bitte vor, hier wuerde einer mit nem zinkguss getriebe catch & release im zanderkant betreiben...das waeren 1.000.000.000 posts .

mal ne frage, ist zinkguss jetzt gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> mal ne frage, ist zinkguss jetzt gut oder schlecht?



***LAUTLACH**** :q :q :q

Ich würde sagen, wir fangen mit dem Thread nochmals von vorne an !!! 

Unglaublich, daß so ein bescheuertes Thema innerhalb 6 Tagen bereits über 16.200-mal angeklickt/gelesen wurde und mittlerweile 736 Posts hat ! #d

Anstatt, daß endlich mal die "Besserwessis"  bei Shimano direkt nachfragen, damit die hier direkt Stellung nehmen wird hier auf die amateurhafteste Weise theoretisch eine unbekannte Zinklegierung schlechtgeredet  ! 

SOOOO SCHWER KANN DAS DOCH NICHT SEIN ! --> Shimano anschreiben !!!

Dann sind vielleicht auch mal die Theoretiker unter uns Anglern ruhiggestellt ... die nach meiner Meinung aber lieber mit ´nem anderen Hobby anfangen sollten, welches man nicht draussen ausüben muss, sondern am heimischen Tisch ausüben kann.

Das Hobby könnte dann z.B. "Zähne-zählen" heißen:vik:


.... ich muss aber zugeben ... irgendwie ist das hier schon amüsant


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

so isset!


----------



## hotte50 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> .... ich muss aber zugeben ... irgendwie ist das hier schon amüsant




da stimme ich mal bedenkenlos zu. 

Obwohl.....so ganz sicher bin ich mir im Moment nicht ob der "Luft anhalten Spiel" Thread oder dieser hier mich mehr belustigt...


----------



## singer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Anstatt, daß endlich mal die "Besserwessis"  bei Shimano direkt nachfragen, damit die hier direkt Stellung nehmen


Eine Stellungnahme gibt es schon als Werbetext. Und wenn du Ahnung hättest, wüsstest du das sehr häufig Firmen aus Japan ihre Europa Vertretungen erst garnicht informieren. Deshalb ist jede Antwort von Shimano EU für den Müll.


----------



## just_a_placebo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hab mal eben so die ersten 10 und letzten 20 posts gelesen, aber irgendwie finde ich es schade wie viele den thread zumüllen ohne was zum thema beizutragen.

Was ist denn so schlimm wenn einer die sache von theoretischer Seite angeht und andere dazu dann eben praxiserfahrung sammen!? Sowas nennt man Diskussion, die dann auch recht objektiv und ohne gegenseitige Beleidunungen verlaufen kann.

Imho tragen diejenigen, die hier am meisten über die Unzulänglichkeit des threads schimpfen am meisten zu jener bei. Was ist eigentlich euer Problem?

Okay, es geht halt mal wieder gegen Shimpanski, aber von mir aus sollte es sollche threads zu jeder Marke geben!

Übt man keine Kritik wird geschimpft,
kritisiet man wird noch mehr geschimpft.

Typisch Deutsch mag man fast sagen! ;-p

In anderen threads verweist man dann freundlich doch mal zum thema zurück zu kehren!

Trotzdem recht amüsant hier! ;o)


----------



## Khaane (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Dem Thread wäre sogar mit einem Foto durch den Wartungsport der TP-FC geholfen - Aber selbst dafür sind sich die TP-FC User zu fein. 

Wenn man sich den Threadverlauf anschaut, so verteidigen die Leute das Zinkgetriebe, die kaum eine Rolle aufgeschraubt haben und die Getriebequalitäten vergleichen können. #d


----------



## mirkooo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Und was erkennt man dann an dem Foto durch den Wartungsport? Mal abgesehen von exakt gar nichts mein ich.
Das hat nichts mit verteidigen zu tun; "Schuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist" heißt es so schön. Also wo genau sind die kaputten Zinkdruckgussgetriebe? Mit sowas wäre dem Thread hier geholfen und nicht mit irgendwelchen theoretischen Mutmaßungen die vielleicht passieren können wenn man dann doch irgendwie vereinzelt...


----------



## Wanderer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich habe nicht alle Postings gelesen, bin mir also nicht sicher ob ihr diese Info von Shimano kennt. Info


----------



## mirkooo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kam hier schonmal zur Sprache. Hat ~100 Postings gedauert bis der wieder vom Tisch war.
Mein Traum wär ja, dass Daiwa, Spro und Balzer ab nächstes Jahr auch nur noch Zinkdruckguss verbauen und dafür Werbung machen. Dann wirds nämlich eng für die Zinkallergiker.


----------



## Wanderer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn die Info bekannt ist, verstehe ich das Problem nicht. 
Shimano setzt auf diese Getriebe und ist der Meinung, dass dadurch keine Nachteile entstehen. Wenn es stimmt, ist es gut und wenn nicht, werden wir es hier erfahren. 
Natürlich will Shimano damit auch Geld sparen, aber das ist doch deren gutes Recht und wenn es nicht schadet, ist das doch ein Wettbewerbsvorteil für Shimano.


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Darum gehts nicht, sondern ums Prinzip. Wieso sonst hat der Thread hier schon über 700 Postings? Einige User und selbsternannte Experten arbeiten anscheinend nach dem "Finger in die Ohren, Augen zumachen und Singen"-Prinzip bis sie Recht bekommen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Wenn die Info bekannt ist, verstehe ich das Problem nicht.
> Shimano setzt auf diese Getriebe und ist der Meinung, dass dadurch keine Nachteile entstehen. Wenn es stimmt, ist es gut und wenn nicht, werden wir es erleben.
> Natürlich will Shimano damit auch Geld sparen, aber das ist doch deren gutes Recht und wenn es nicht schadet, ist das doch ein Wettbewerbsvorteil für Shimano.



Das denken die Shimano Nutzer auch nur die nicht Nutzer müssen ja irgendwie Ihre Abneigung ausdrücken.

Hier ist auch schon im Board oft durch gekaut wurden das die Daiwas den Shimanos im Salzwasser unterlegen sind, und es wird sich beschwert das die Daiwa Rolle nicht mehr läuft wenn man sie im Salzwasser badet und mit Sand paniert.

Genauso wurde es hier lang genug durch gekaut das eine Shimano ein Leichtbau ist und man sie nicht so durchkurbeln kann wie z.B. ein Daiwa. Und es wird sich beschwert das eine 2500er Shimano beim Dorschfischen "überfodert" ist.

Gewisse Leute betreiben das Hobby Angeln wohl zum größten Teil am Schreibtisch anstatt am Wasser....

Und andere haben 3 Rollen aufgeschraubt und können deshalb die Qualität einer Rolle durch ein Foto durch ein kleines Loch mit einem Durchmesser von 0,5mm beurteilen.

Ich würde einen perfekten Kanidaten hier für den ultimativen Zinktest kenne, wenn die Rolle da einen Meereseinsatz überlebt, wird sie wohl bei den meistens mal locker 4-5 Jahre ihren Dienst verrichten.|rolleyes

Solange es keine langzeit Berichte gibt, bleibt das ganze nur |bla:

Aber für die allabendliche Unterhaltung durch die 
"Anti-Shimano-Fraktion" ist gesorgt...|supergri

Ich bleibe Shimano, auch nach Dets Schauerbericht. Der sich wohl auf eine 16€ Alivio beziehen wird und die Qualität dieser wird natürlich auf alle anderen Zinkgetriebe abgeleitet

mfg Flo


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

|kopfkrat Ok wenn ihr den Link schon vorkramt wo Shimano sein Zink (für Europa) als beste Innovation aller Zeiten anpreist müst ihr auch diesen hier nochmals mit berücksichtigen wo der US Markt bedient wird und in dem hervorgeht das man zwar viel probiert habe (auch mit Zink) um zum Schluss doch dem geschmiedeten Alu den Vorzug zu geben.



Allein darum gehts hier, das billiges schlicht teuer verkauft wird.|uhoh:

Mit uns kann mans ja machen, wir glauben auch das dicke Tampen dünne Schnüre sind. (Amis hätten glaub ich ihren Händler damit aufgeknüpft wenn die denen sowas verkaufen würden)

Und ich glaube einige fühlen sich hier einfach nur angepu**ert weil ihre Kaufentscheidung diesbezüglich kritisiert wurde.

Gruss


----------



## Nick_A (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was ich mich auch noch frage....

...was soll denn eigentlich deDet´s-Test des P3-Getriebes aus irgendeiner Billig-Shimano bringen ?!?!? |kopfkrat

Die TwinPower FC hat doch gar kein P3-Getriebe (auch wenn das TP-Getriebe ebenfalls aus ner Zinklegierung sein soll) !!!! :q #d


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sicher????#d
> 
> Für manche scheint hier Zink eher die Ausgeburt des Teufels zu sein,  die den vorzeitigen Getriebetod aller Rollen heraufbeschwört..... warum dann das ganze Trara um die Haltbarkeit und Verarbeitung der Zinkgetriebe...



:q naja gut ich weiss was du meinst, aber herje "trommeln gehört zum ...."

Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

OK, aber wem sein Geschäft ist es hier einzelne Hersteller so runterzumachen das er so trommeln muss?

Ich bin kein Freund von Shimano und fische fast ausschließlich andere Rollen, aber dashier ist Hexenjagd...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ist genauso lächerlich, wie der Vergleich eines Trabbi-Getriebes mit dem eines Sportwagens...



Aber wenn aussen auf der Packung steht das beides Stahl ist geht das, oder? Gibt es da etwa Unterschiede? #c


----------



## Khaane (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Außer dem Material soll es noch sowas wie Maßtoleranzen und Verarbeitungsqualität geben.... hab ich mal gehört....



Und genau da ist Guß dem Kaltschmieden ja überlegen - Schlechter Witz, nicht wahr?

Zink ist einfach nur spottbillig im Vergleich zum Kaltschmieden und bietet eine mehr oder weniger brauchbare Qualität, welche keinesfalls an die von geschmiedeten Getriebeteilen ranreicht.

Sollte ich in den nächsten Tagen mal eine günstige TP-FC oder ST-FC unter die Finger kriegen, werde ich sie "opfern". :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Fühlen sich die werten Kritiker #h der Fotodiagnose u.a. Detailuntersuchungen eigentlich nun in der Lage, einem fototechnischen Vergleich von altem P3-Getriebe, neuem P3-Getriebe und einem richtigen Stella-Getriebe ins Auge zu schauen, |bigeyes 
sprich halten sie das seelisch-nervlich in Ruhe und ohne Eskalationen und Randale durch, 
und würde das eine akzeptable Aufklärung bringen, 
oder kann ich mir diesen nun nicht gerade unerheblichen Aufwand besser gleich sparen?


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

also von mir aus kannst du dir das sparen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Darfst du dir sparen. ich weiß das die Rolle ihren Dienst in der Praxis vorbildlich verrichtet und mehr ist für mich als Angler nicht relevant. Und einigen anderen würden solche Test wohl auch mehr bringen, als Bildchen gucken


----------



## Hooked (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Von mir aus nicht.
Und wer sich das nicht angucken möchte kann doch dann auch gleich das Topic verlassen und mit dem Rumstänkern aufhören. Danke! 

Und um nochmal auf die Anfangsfrage zurück zu kommen:

"Zinkgußgetriebe nicht ok!"


----------



## angler1996 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Det
ertragen kann ich das sicherlich ( dickes Fell)
Aber: Welche Erkenntnis gewinnt man beim Vergleich P3 zu Stella? Das P3 besser ist?
Gruß A.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wieso bedarf ein Gussteil keiner weiteren Nachbehandlung? Ein Zahnrad zu fertigen ist relativ aufwendig auch wen das Teil nicht gerade danach aussieht. Egal ob nun Sintern, oder gießen in den meisten Fällen wird man um eine Nachbehandlung nicht herumkommen wen man die Tolleranzen gering halten will.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Außer dem Material soll es noch sowas wie *Maßtoleranzen und Verarbeitungsqualität* geben.... hab ich mal gehört....





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Weil dass genau der *große Vorteil vom Zinkdruckguss ist - Die genauen Maßtoleranzen, die Oberflächenqualität und die Materialfestigkeit machen keine weitere mechanische Bearbeitung mehr notwendig *und zudem können die Teile ohne weiteres sofort einer Oberflächenbehandlung unterzogen werden...



Martin, das paßt wirklich zu schön! #6
Du legst mir die Worte förmlich in den Mund, nur dass eben nicht *ich* das sage. 

Und dazu einfach mal nur ein einziges Bild, das erste:


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Eine Oberflächenbehandlung ist auch eine Nachbehandlung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Und hier, hier ist die Legierung! Ganz exakt, Augen auf. 
Die Teilenr. ist übrigens 9541, für die meinen ...
Nichtmal das Spektrometer müßte man bemühen - herrlich.
Alle die jetzt immer geschwätzt haben "Ach welche Legierung? Und die machts doch?", bitte sehr, und jetzt? 
Wo bleiben die schlauen Experten, die Aufklärung?

Eins ist jedenfalls schon mal glasklar: Der schlechteste Rollenlauf, den ich seit 30 Jahren in der Hand gehabt habe. Fakt. :g

Und das - oh Jehova - von einer Shimano Alivio FB 4000 Subtype-08 ganz neu ganz aktuell aus dem Jahre 2009. :m

Und dann schaue jeder auch mal vorher ein paar Sekunden auf die Titelleiste, (das Threadthema!), bevor er etwas schreibt.
Das Threadthema ist nun mal nicht: "Kann ich mit der TP FC gut angeln?"


----------



## Hooked (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ist das die selbe Legierung wie die der FC unterm Mantel? Oder wird das Material nur bei P3 Rollen verwendet?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ertragen kann ich das sicherlich ( dickes Fell)


Das ist schon mal klasse. Ein bischen Contenance (schweres Wort und noch schwieriger  zu tun ) gehört eben schon dazu.



angler1996 schrieb:


> Aber: Welche Erkenntnis gewinnt man beim Vergleich P3 zu Stella? Das P3 besser ist?


Man könnte es einfach anschauen und auf sich wirken lassen, Unterschied(e) sehen eben.
Bisher ist bei Shimano aber die Stella die mit den feinsten Getriebekomponenten. 



Hooked schrieb:


> Ist das die selbe Legierung wie die der FC unterm Mantel? Oder ist das P3?


Das ist P3. Es kann bei anderen Rollen wie der TP FC sicher besser gemacht sein  und beschichtet werden.
Als Spritzdruckgussbasis ist es bei Shimano aber nun mal im Gebrauch - Fakt. :g


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> aber z.B. keine mechanische - Galvanisieren ist z.B. eine Oberflächenbehandlung



Habsch doch gar nicht gesagt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> naja, wennich eine 20€ Rolle zerlege, *kann ich wie gesagt keine besseren Komponenten erwarten*... die Optik der Teile habe ich bei dieser billigen Rollenkategorie eigentlich auch nicht anders erwartet.


Ja, das übertrifft sich selbst ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







|sagnix 



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Interessant wären wie gesagt die Zinkgetriebe der hochwertigern Baureien TP FC und Stradic...


Das ist dein Problem und deine Erwartungshaltung! :m :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Das ist dein Problem und deine Erwartung


Das ist die Diskussion hier.
Die Bilder zeigen eindeutig als Fakt:
Ein Informatiker kann fotografieren..

Mehr Aussage zur Verwendung welcher Legierung auch immer in den anderen Rollen lässt das nicht zu, wie Det ja auch selber sagt:


> Das ist P3. Es kann bei anderen Rollen wie der TP FC sicher besser gemacht sein...



Und um das auch nochmal zu sagen:
Für möglich halte ich alles..

Nur will ich dann auch Fakten...


----------



## Khaane (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> aber z.B. keine mechanische - Galvanisieren ist z.B. eine Oberflächenbehandlung



Ein Gussteil kann definitiv nicht mit der Oberflächenglätte eines kaltgeschmiedeten/gepressten Getriebeteils mithalten, dazu kommt das beim Guss keine kostenintensiven Pressen und die Gussformen deutlich länger halten.

Beim Kaltschmieden müssen die Matrizen nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Ritzeln erneuert werden, da sie sich abnutzen - Diese müssen genauso wie beim Guss CNC-gefräst werden, bloss deutlich häufiger.

Zum Schluss würde ich dich gerne fragen, welche "Oberflächenvergütung" denn bei Zinkdruckguss zum Einsatz kommen soll?



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Interessant wären wie gesagt die Zinkgetriebe der hochwertigern Baureien TP FC und Stradic...



Darauf wird man noch lange warten können, die TP-FC User sind sich dafür zu fein, bzw. trauen es sich nicht zu 5 Schrauben zu lösen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Sollte im Verlauf dieses Threads irgendwo und irgendwann mal ein Teil, ein Foto oder ein Bericht zu einer Twinpower auftauchen, dann weckt mich bitte.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was soll mit der (schlechte) Lauf der Alivio nun sagen? Da steckt ja noch nicht einmal nen Lager drin. Ok ein Kugellager (wo auch immer) und ein Walzenlager (vermutlich am Rotor). Sowas kann man nicht mit einer TwinPower vergleichen, oder auch anderen Rollen die mehr (gute) Lager (an den richtigen Stellen) haben. Dazu ist auch nicht die Qualität der Lager bekannt. Qualität kostet leider, ein ABEC-7 Lager kann schon so teuer sein wie die gesamte Alivio.

Was sollen mir die Bilder sagen. Ich sehe (wenn ich es richtig sehe), dass beide Teile aus der selben Legierung sein können. 

Welche Legierung ist es denn? Nur weil da 5A4 drauf steht, weiß ich es immernoch nicht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eins ist jedenfalls schon mal glasklar: Der schlechteste Rollenlauf, den ich seit 30 Jahren in der Hand gehabt habe. Fakt. :g



Nehm ich Dir auch ab. Frage ist nur, was man von einer Rolle erwartet, die für unter 20 EUR zu haben ist |supergri|supergri|supergri - und was das nun hinsichtlich der TPFC "beweisen" soll... wundere mich daher etwas über dein triumphierendes Gehabe... #c Ich bezweifle stark, daß die Welle der TPFC aus einem anderen Material besteht als Messing... was sagt also ein Foto einer Zinkgusswelle über die TPFC aus???



> Die Bilder zeigen eindeutig als Fakt:
> Ein Informatiker kann fotografieren..


Hmmm, also dem würde ich nun auch nicht unbedingt uneingeschränkt zustimmen wollen... |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

|muahah:

ich lach mich echt schlapp, deswegen habe ich ja gesagt spare dir die Fotos besser. 

Jetzt kommst du tatsächlich daher und hast dir die allerbilligste der Shimanorollen gekauft und willst uns anhand deiner Fotos weismachen wie schlecht Zinkdruckguss und natürlich Shimano ist.

Was erwartest du denn von einer 20 Euro Rolle? das sie so gebaut ist das ich damit auf Barsch, Forelle,Zander, Hecht und dann auch noch auf Dorsch pilken kann und natürlich mindestens 5 Jahre hält? (bei richtiger Fettung natürlich)

Für mich ist das langsam echt nur noch zum lachen. 

#h


----------



## Hooked (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

In der nasci soll ja angeblich auch sowas sein. Da werde ich demnächst mal nachschauen. Die hatte ich noch garnicht richtig auseinander. Kann aber so langsam ruhig mal. Läuft langsam auch schon etwas rauer. Aber das liegt wohl eher an der geringen Pflege. 
Wenn da Guß verbaut ist, ist das auch noch ok. Fürn Fuffi.
Ich habe auch so langsam immer mehr die Befürchtung. Die haben das bestimmt in diesen ganzen "Sonder"-Modellen (elf,nasci,navi etc.)schon getestet.
Naja mal sehen, vielleicht ist die Legierung da ja die selbe...   

P.S. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft das Pauly seine evtl. mal opfert. Die hat er ja vor längerer Zeit schon geplättet. 
Aber ich weiß nicht ober die noch besitzt. Also, Pauly? Wie siehts aus?#6


----------



## Eisbär14 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich für meinen Teil hatte eigentlich etwas andere Bilder erwartet.
Logischerweise wirst du in einer Zwanzig Euro Rolle keine top polierten und geglätteten
Teile finden.
Leider kann ich nicht mit einer TP dienen sonst hätte ich das Ding schon lange
mal auseinandergebaut und die Teile mal bei einer großen deutschen Firma (Sie....)
von einem Bekannten testen lassen. Denn was bei denen in Turbienen verbaut wird muß schon ein wenig aushalten.


----------



## Khaane (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das bestätigt, dass Du einfach keinerlei Ahnung hast......



Schnarch.........aber du großer Meister hast den Überblick?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@All: Das Threadthema heißt: "Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?"

Das ist die erste Frage ...
Wie kann man die Beantworten, falls man (nur) zusatzbeschichtete Zinkgußgetriebe meint?
Dann bedarf es der ersten Frage "Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?" 
und der zweiten Frage "zusatzbeschichtete Zinkgußgetriebe ok?". 
Wer das nicht beides sieht, darf hier eigentlich gar nicht mitreden. 

Bei der TP-FC (oh weia, alles drauf fixiert ) weiß anscheinend niemand, was drin ist, außer ein unsicherer Schlüssellochgucker ist gar nichts bekannt. 
Da kann ein Zinkgußgetriebe drin sein, oder ein (nachgearbeitetes?) zusatzbeschichtetes Zinkgußgetriebe (wie Shimano schreibt), oder (bisher) noch ein kaltkammergeschmiedetes bisheriges Getriebe. Ich weiß das nicht. 
Wer weiß das? Über was wird überhaupt diskutiert? |kopfkrat

@Thomas9904
"Es kann bei anderen Rollen wie der TP FC sicher  besser gemacht sein."

Da liegt mit dem Smiley eine Betonung auf dem "sicher", denn schlechter kann man es kaum machen. Also gar keine Schwierigkeit etwas daran zu verbessern. 

@all
Ein Zahn muss sich führderhin jeder Shimano-Fan ziehen lassen: Es geschieht und geschieht zumindest ohne jedes Wimpernzucken, dass sie derartiges Zeug verbauen. :g
"Nichts ist unmöglich!" - schreibt Thomas aber auch.

Und da verweise ich dann auf Olleks Ausführungen zur "Verbilligung bis zum Erbrechen".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Slotti + Martin_Obelt

Ihr seid süß! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Wie die Tanzbären, weil es euch nicht in den Plan paßt.
Woher wußte ich das bloß vorher? |kopfkrat

Das bringt immerhin einen tollen Unterhaltungswert (for @all) hier hinein! #6


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wieso "einen Zahn ziehen lassen"? Von der "Anti-Shimano"-Fraktion kam bisher noch exakt *kein einziger* Fakt rüber. Und ich will brauchbare Fakten. Reproduzierbare Vorgänge. Und vor allem Anwendungsbezogen. Und kein Geblubber von wegen das die billigsten Rollen besch...eiden laufen und man sie nicht zum Pilken verwenden kann und ähnliches Gelaber.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> dass sie derartiges Zeug verbauen



Ja, aber WIESO ist das "derartige Zeug" denn jetzt derartig schlecht??? Weil du ein Foto davon machen konntest?

Ich seh nur Getriebeteile, die nicht all zu schön aussehen und auf eine schlechtere Verarbeitung schließen lassen. #c
Etwas anderes habe ich bei einer Rolle aus diesem Preissegment nie erwartet. Wer solche Bilder sehen will, dem kann ich gern Fotos meiner Abu Cardinal 100 anbieten - die ist zwar teurer, aber die Getriebekomponenten sehen noch ranziger aus. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Und nochmal: was sagen uns deine Bilder denn nun über die Verwendbarkeit von Zinkguss bei Rollengetrieben aus???

Du freust dich ja wie ein Schuljunge (was mich wiederum für dich freut ), aber wieso und worüber denn eigentlich?

Und wieso passt dir denn die Annahme, daß *das Material vielleicht gar nicht sooo schlecht ist, evtl. sogar tauglich und die Zeit das erst mal zeigen muß* nicht in deinen Plan??? So das du alles daran setzt die Leute vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen... Was treibt dich eigentlich? Der heilige Krieg der Getriebematerialien? Manmuss sich ja manchmal auch mal folgende Frage stellen "was, wenn ich wirklich unrecht habe?".
Ich sag's ja nur, wenn man sich zu sehr in manche Sachen reinhängt kann man am Ende auch mal dastehen wie der letzte Depp... #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Und ich will brauchbare Fakten. Reproduzierbare Vorgänge. Und vor allem Anwendungsbezogen


Gute Idee - immer noch, wenngleich hier auch schon oft gefordert..


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @ Slotti + Martin_Obelt
> 
> Ihr seid süß!
> 
> ...




Ich hab dich auch lieb


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und nochmal: was sagen uns deine Bilder denn nun über die Verwendbarkeit von Zinkguss bei Rollengetrieben aus???


Ey, ich habs Dir aber schon mal gesagt? Fandest Du das Rappeln der Alubraid jetze doch gut oder hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?
Macht die TP keinen Unterschied? 



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und nochmal: was sagen uns deine Bilder denn nun über die Verwendbarkeit von Zinkguss bei Rollengetrieben aus???



Also nochmal: So ein Getriebe wie das von mir gerade abgebildete kurbelt sich selbst nietnagelneu und unbenutzt furchtbar kratzig, rappelig und grottig. #t Außerdem ist es dann noch schlecht geschmiert. 
Und außerdem sind einige weitere kleinere bis heftige Pannen eingebaut.

Weil das von Shimano ist, macht das aber nun nichts, oder wie? :q :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Weil das von Shimano ist, macht das aber nun nichts, oder wie? :q :q



Nein, weil es eine 15€ Rolle ist.|uhoh:


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Was soll mit der (schlechte) Lauf der Alivio nun sagen? Da steckt ja noch nicht einmal nen Lager drin. Ok ein Kugellager (wo auch immer) und ein Walzenlager (vermutlich am Rotor). Sowas kann man nicht mit einer TwinPower vergleichen, oder auch anderen Rollen die mehr (gute) Lager (an den richtigen Stellen) haben. Dazu ist auch nicht die Qualität der Lager bekannt. Qualität kostet leider, ein ABEC-7 Lager kann schon so teuer sein wie die gesamte Alivio.
> 
> Was sollen mir die Bilder sagen. Ich sehe (wenn ich es richtig sehe), dass beide Teile aus der selben Legierung sein können.
> 
> Welche Legierung ist es denn? Nur weil da 5A4 drauf steht, weiß ich es immernoch nicht.



Nochmal...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Weil das von Shimano ist, macht das aber nun nichts, oder wie? :q :q



Mensch Detlef, was soll uns eine Rolle in dem Preissegment <20€ zeigen? Das da billigste Materialien zum Einsatz kommen? Na klar, wie bei jedem anderen Modell dieser Preissparte auch. Wer das billigste Zeug kauft bekommt auch den entsprechenden Gegenwert!

Die Frage ist doch ob ich mehr bekomme wenn ich eine teurere Rolle kaufe. Das kann ich aber von den billigen Rollen nicht ableiten, oder?

Ausserdem noch mal meine Frage: Dieses theoretische Untersuchen ist OK, aber welche Erkenntnisse für die Praxis kann man daraus gewinnen wenn man nicht mal weiss welche Kräfte an welchem Bauteil realistisch anliegen? Das wäre doch die essentielle Information am Verformung, Kriechen etc beurteilen zu können, aber das fehlt hier leider. Deswegen kommt mir das ziemlich in Richtung Kaffeesatzlesen- es ist weder beiweis- noch widerlegbar, und schon könnt ihr euch hier Seitenweise sinnlose Infos an den Kopf werfen.

Sorry, aber ich sehe in den Bildern keine Praxisrelevanz? Bin aber gerne bereit mich aufklären zu lassen!#h


----------



## Khaane (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Wieso "einen Zahn ziehen lassen"? Von der "Anti-Shimano"-Fraktion kam bisher noch exakt *kein einziger* Fakt rüber. Und ich will brauchbare Fakten. Reproduzierbare Vorgänge. Und vor allem Anwendungsbezogen. Und kein Geblubber von wegen das die billigsten Rollen besch...eiden laufen und man sie nicht zum Pilken verwenden kann und ähnliches Gelaber.



Im Thread wurden bereits reichlich Bilder zu den in den USA und Japan verwendeten Getrieben gezeigt, dass diese Materialen das Nonplusultra darstellen, dafür reicht der Menschenverstand, die Verwendung in den High-End Getrieben (Stella SW, Saltiga etc.) finden und die jahrelange Erfahrung mit Alumiumlegierungen.

Obendrauf wurde seitens der "Zinkgegner" das Aluminumgetriebe offengelegt - Seitens der Zinkbefürworter ist noch kein einziges Bild bezüglich des Getriebes aufgetaucht, was ich persönlich sehr amüsant finde.

Die Leute verteidigen Getriebeteile, die sie überhaupt nicht kennen, bzw. die Qualität einschätzen können. |supergri

PS: Ich erinnere an die Anfänge des Threads, da wurden seitens der Shimano-Fanboys der Werkstoff Zink sogar getriebetechnisch besser geeignet als Messing gelobt - Das Vollmessing-Getriebe der Taurus wurde als schlecht beurteilt


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also nochmal: So ein Getriebe wie das von mir gerade abgebildete kurbelt sich selbst nietnagelneu und unbenutzt furchtbar kratzig, rappelig und grottig. #t Außerdem ist es dann noch schlecht geschmiert.


_OH_ _MEIN_ _GOTT_! Und das bei einem Getriebe einer 20€-Rolle! Und dann auch noch schlecht geschmiert! Sag das aber ja meiner Seido und TP nicht, weil die gehen sonst kaputt!



> Und außerdem sind einige weitere kleinere bis heftige Pannen eingebaut.


Beweise? Fakten? Aber diesmal bitte kein theoretisches Blablabla



> Weil das von Shimano ist, macht das aber nun nichts, oder wie? :q :q


Das Du Dich hier durch Deine nicht vorhandenen Argumente und Deine mehr als lächerliche Polemik komplett zum Affen machst merkst Du schon, ja?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Chrizzi ist ein wenig auf der Spur.

Aber frag mich, ob die anderen (natürlich nicht Ollek oder Khaane gemeint) 
vlt. irgendetwas merken? Ob ihnen irgendetwas auffällt |kopfkrat, da es doch offensichtlich um Angelrollen und Rollengetriebe geht. 
Na, ich warte nochmal ein paar Tage und  vlt. schläut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sich der ein oder andere ein wenig diesbezüglich. #h


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ey, ich habs Dir aber schon mal gesagt? Fandest Du das Rappeln der Alubraid jetze doch gut oder hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?
> Macht die TP keinen Unterschied?



Wir drehen uns irgendwie im Kreis...  die Alubraid ist keine Shimanorolle, deswegen lassen sich da schlecht Rückschlüsse ziehen, oder? Wir sind ja nun schon lange soweit, daß wir wissen, daß Zinkguss nicht gleich Zinkguss ist.

Außerdem was für eine Milchmädchenrechnung:
Alubraid - Zahnräder vom Nebengetriebe aus Zinkguss - Rolle war nach kurzer Zeit kaputt.
Japan-TP - kein Zinguss enthalten - Rolle läuft gut.
Ergo: Zinkguss ist schlecht. Das ist mir jetzt aber zu einfach, Det.

Der Vergleich ist einfach nicht fair, und genau wie es von der Beweisführung her absoluter Quatsch ist von einer Billigrolle auf sämtliche Rollen hochrechnen zu wollen, die Getriebeteile aus einer Zink-Legierung beinhalten.



> Weil das von Shimano ist, macht das aber nun nichts, oder wie? :q :q


Det, ES IST IMMER NOCH EINE 20 EUR ROLLE.

Ich weiß nicht wie es mit Dir steht, aber bei mir fängt taugliches Angelrollen-Material bei 70 EUR an. Und darunter erwarte ich auch einfach nicht viel.

Im übrigen darfst du mich gern zu den absoluten Zink-Zweiflern zählen. Ich würde keine TPFC kaufen. Denn wie Ollek schon mehrfach sagte, wenn sie's in Japan nicht verbauen, kann es auch nicht besser sein. |supergri Aber uns beschäftigt ja eher die Frage, ob es nicht ausreicht, bzw. den Anforderungen gewachsen ist... und das zeigt wohl nur die Zeit, auch wenn du die ganze Speicherkarte vollknipst.


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Im Thread wurden bereits reichlich Bilder zu dem in den USA und Japan verwendeten Getrieben gezeigt, dass diese Materialen das Nonplusultra darstellen, dafür reicht der Menschenverstand, die Verwendung in den High-End Getrieben (Stella SW, Saltiga etc.) finden und die jahrelange Erfahrung mit Alumiumlegierungen.


Stelle SW, Saltiga etc. sind billiger und unbrauchbarer Schrott wenn ich mir deren Getriebe und das einer Penn 950 SSM ansehe.



> Obendrauf wurde seitens der "Zinkgegner" das Aluminumgetriebe offengelegt - Seitens der Zinkbefürworter ist noch kein einziges Bild bezüglich des Getriebes aufgetaucht, was ich persönlich sehr amüsant finde.


Nochmal: Was denkst Du auf so einem Bild zu erkennen?



> Die Leute verteidigen Getriebeteile, die sie überhaupt nicht kennen, bzw. die Qualität einschätzen können. |supergri


Ja und? Soll hier jeder anfangen die Daiwas, Penns, Staals, .. zu schrotten bevor man sie gekauft hat oder was?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Im übrigen darfst du mich gern zu den absoluten Zink-Zweiflern zählen. Ich würde keine TPFC kaufen. Denn wie Ollek schon mehrfach sagte, wenn sie's in Japan nicht verbauen, kann es auch nicht besser sein. |supergri Aber uns beschäftigt ja eher die Frage, ob es nicht ausreicht, bzw. den Anforderungen gewachsen ist... und das zeigt wohl nur die Zeit, auch wenn du die ganze Speicherkarte vollknipst.


Wir näheren uns immerhin ein wenig. 
Wenn eine Rolle aber out-of-the-box so schlecht läuft (=schlechter als die Alubraid im "vernichtet" Zustand), haust Du sie dem Verkäufer wieder um die Ohren?
Und wenn ein vorhandenes Vormodell FA (evtl. noch im Regal daneben vorhanden) *viel* besser läuft, haust Du die FB dem Verkäufer wieder um die Ohren?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Stelle SW, Saltiga etc. sind billiger und unbrauchbarer Schrott wenn ich mir deren Getriebe und das einer Penn 950 SSM ansehe.


Also das zeugt von extremen Expertentum.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Hooked schrieb:


> P.S. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft das Pauly seine evtl. mal opfert. Die hat er ja vor längerer Zeit schon geplättet.
> Aber ich weiß nicht ober die noch besitzt. Also, Pauly? Wie siehts aus?#6



So entstehen Gerüchte. Die Rolle die Gerrit plattgemacht hat war eine Stella und hatte kein Zinkgetriebe. Wenn man ein wenig sucht, dann findet man auch platte Morethan Branzen und andere.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> *Was soll mit der (schlechte) Lauf der Alivio nun sagen? *Da steckt ja noch nicht einmal nen Lager drin. Ok ein Kugellager (wo auch immer) und ein Walzenlager (vermutlich am Rotor). Sowas kann man nicht mit einer TwinPower vergleichen, oder auch anderen Rollen die mehr (gute) Lager (an den richtigen Stellen) haben. Dazu ist auch nicht die Qualität der Lager bekannt. Qualität kostet leider, ein ABEC-7 Lager kann schon so teuer sein wie die gesamte Alivio.
> 
> Was sollen mir die Bilder sagen. Ich sehe (wenn ich es richtig sehe), dass beide Teile aus der selben Legierung sein können.
> 
> *Welche Legierung ist es denn?* Nur weil da 5A4 drauf steht, weiß ich es immernoch nicht.




Ich erweiter das mal um: *Woher wissen wir ob in den "besseren" Rollen das Pinion Gear nicht aus was anderem (z.B. Messing) ist?*


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Im übrigen darfst du mich gern zu den absoluten Zink-Zweiflern zählen. Ich würde keine TPFC kaufen. Denn wie Ollek schon mehrfach sagte, wenn sie's in Japan nicht verbauen, kann es auch nicht besser sein. |supergri Aber uns beschäftigt ja eher die Frage, ob es nicht ausreicht, bzw. den Anforderungen gewachsen ist... und das zeigt wohl nur die Zeit, auch wenn du die ganze Speicherkarte vollknipst.




|good:,in diese Ecke stelle ich mich gerne dazu.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wir näheren uns immerhin ein wenig.
> Wenn eine Rolle aber out-of-the-box so schlecht läuft (=schlechter als die Alubraid im "vernichtet" Zustand), haust Du sie dem Verkäufer wieder um die Ohren?
> Und wenn ein vorhandenes Vormodell FA (evtl. noch im Regal daneben vorhanden) *viel* besser läuft, haust Du die FB dem Verkäufer wieder um die Ohren?



Du, Det - ich kaufe einfach keine 20 EUR Rolle - von welcher Marke auch immer. Dafür bekommt man einfach nix. Traurig aber wahr.
Aber wenn sie wirklich schlechter läuft als die AB im "Vernichtet"-Zustand, dann war sie kaputt. 

Wär aber trotzdem schön, wenn jemand Khaane endlich sein Foto geben könnte... dann können wir uns alle auch endlich davon überzeugen, daß die Welle der TPFC aus Messing ist und nicht aus Zinkguss. Weil das nämlich bei allen höherwertigen Shimanos schon immer so war und ich ganz stark bezweifle, daß es bei der neuen TP anders ist. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Det

Ich muss aber auch sagen, die reine Funktionalität habe ich dem Zink auch nie abgesprochen, nix destotrotz bleibe ich aber beim Standpunkt das es sich hier um ne reine Kosteneinsparung handelt die dem Kunden schlicht teuer verkauft wird.

Das ist mein Kritikpunkt bei der Sache.
Auf defekte Zinkzahnräder warten wir sicher bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag, aber auf zunehmend unruhigeren Lauf im Vergleich zu Vormals stelle ich mich in Zukunft aber schon ein.

und wenn ich so ne Rolle "Günstig" Schiesen kann werde ich auch wegen Zink erst mal nicht zurückstehen. (dann aber auch wirklich Günstig)



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eigentlich traurig, dass Du dann immer "so steil gehen" musst - Das zeugt bei weitem nicht von Größe.



Tja Martin da kenne ich aber *noch *jemanden der diese Disziplin zur Perfektion beherscht und das weit besser als Det. (ich glaube du weisst wen ich meine )

Gruss


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also das zeugt von extremen Expertentum.


Nein. Das ist der gleiche polemisches Dummfug der hier teilweise zum besten gegeben wird. Die SSM hat ein Getriebe aus Bronze und Stahl, sowie eine Achse aus Edelstahl. Ergo ist sie viel stabiler als der Daiwa-Dreck und der Abfall von Shimano.
So argumentierst Du doch auch. Vergleichst Rolle A mit Rolle B.


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wow |bigeyes

Vier Monate, über 800 Postings und Aurlandsfan hat immer noch keine richtige Antwort.

Nur gut, das er die Frage nicht Angelladen gestellt hat  |supergri |supergri

Zumindest ist der Unterhaltungswert unbestritten  Werde den Thread weiterhin verfolgen, irgendwann *muss* es doch 'ne Antwort geben |supergri


----------



## angler1996 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Det
ich habe es ertragen
Nun weiß ich wie eine Alivio im Innern aussieht, schön ( oder besser nicht besonders schön)
Das ne Firma im 20 EUR -Bereich über Kostensenkung nachdenkt, nehm ich ihr nicht übel. Eher das Gegenteil, sonst würde ich am Verstand der Geschäftsleitung zweifeln.
Was mir immer noch fehlt ist der Aufrschrei all der Alivionutzer in D- Land und sonst wo mit geschrotteten Getrieben. Offensichtlich erfüllen selbst diese Getriebe ihren Zweck ( ob mir das reichen würde, ist eine andere Frage)
Und nur mal so: woraus ist denn nun das Zeug auf den Bildern? Metall, in welcher Zusammensetzung?
Gruß A.


----------



## Khaane (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist der gleiche polemisches Dummfug der hier teilweise zum besten gegeben wird. Die SSM hat ein Getriebe aus Bronze und Stahl, sowie eine Achse aus Edelstahl. Ergo ist sie viel stabiler als der Daiwa-Dreck und der Abfall von Shimano.
> So argumentierst Du doch auch. Vergleichst Rolle A mit Rolle B.



Würdest du die gleiche Penn auch mit einem Zinkgetriebe kaufen?

Ich kann der Spinfisher und der Slammer absolut nichts abgewinnen, wenn ich es absolut robust haben will, dann kaufe ich mir für 15 € eine Daiwa 2600C  (Habe insgesamt 3 Rollen der Serie)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist der gleiche polemisches Dummfug der hier teilweise zum besten gegeben wird. Die SSM hat ein Getriebe aus Bronze und Stahl, sowie eine Achse aus Edelstahl. Ergo ist sie viel stabiler als der Daiwa-Dreck und der Abfall von Shimano.
> So argumentierst Du doch auch. Vergleichst Rolle A mit Rolle B.


Du schriebst aber "Schrott".
Und das wird der Sache nicht gerecht. :g

Aber vlt. sind wir uns dabei mal einig:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es sollte Warnaufkleber geben #6, wie auf den Tabak- und Zigarettenpackungen: 

Klasse-A:*
======================================
Diese Rolle ist gar nicht zum Angeln 
zu gebrauchen und darf nicht belastet werden.
Dies gefährdete aufs Extremste Rolle, Angler und Fisch!
======================================
*

Klasse-B:*
======================================
Diese Rolle ist nur zum sehr leichten Angeln 
zu gebrauchen und darf nicht stark belastet werden.
Dies gefährdete Rolle, Angler und Fisch!
======================================
*

Klasse-C:*
======================================
Diese Rolle ist nur zum mittleren Angeleinsatz 
zu verwenden und darf nicht stärker belastet werden.
Dies gefährdet die Haltbarkeit der Rolle.
======================================
*


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

|muahah:

ich bin dann so eher der "no risk no fun" Typ aber bitte ohne Zink.


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ All

Ich muss aber auch mal ne Meinung revidieren, im verlauf des Threads habe ich gesagt das ein befreundeter Händler vermehrt neue TPs umwandelt (Granatie etc)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz, denn nach Rückfrage waren es zwar "neue" aber nicht die FC.
Es handelte sich dabei um die FBs die im Vergleich zur FA schlechter dastehen sollten.

Dennoch erkennt man auch bei Shimano seit einiger Zeit einen Trend der hin zu (ich drücks mal Krass aus) "Schlechter" geht.

Warum weil auch dort bei denen die Wirtschaflichen Verhältnisse in der Welt nicht Spurlos vorbei gehen.
Den Sparzwang sieht man bei vielen wo (ich betone) *oftmals*  wirklich die Qualität leidet. Ob sie in dem Fall "leidet" wird sich herausstellen.


Gruss

:q @ Det und kaufen erst ab 18!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Chrizzi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Was soll mit der (schlechte) Lauf der Alivio nun sagen? *Da steckt ja noch nicht einmal nen Lager drin. Ok ein Kugellager (wo auch immer) und ein Walzenlager (vermutlich am Rotor). Sowas kann man nicht mit einer TwinPower vergleichen, oder auch anderen Rollen die mehr (gute) Lager (an den richtigen Stellen) haben. Dazu ist auch nicht die Qualität der Lager bekannt. Qualität kostet leider, ein ABEC-7 Lager kann schon so teuer sein wie die gesamte Alivio.
> ...



Nochmal


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich finde die Expertenrunde erquickend. Erst gestern las ich - allerdings in einem anderen Thread - das Posting eines weiteren Rollenexperten, der auch immer gerne mal Rollen zum Mefofischen empfiehlt, über den Fang seiner allerersten Meerforelle. Ich war verblüfft. Übrigens ging der Fisch beim Schleppen ans Band.

Einerseits haben Det und Khaane ja recht. Wer eine Rolle sucht, mit der man 16 pfündige Dorschdublette hemmungslos durchkurbeln kann, mit der man mit 10-20kg Schnüren beim Hänger Baumstämme heben und auch den fettesten Drilling aufbiegen kann, die man bedenkenlos vom Boot ins Wasser und in den Sand schmeissen kann, der ist bei fernöstlicher Feinmechanikerkunst eher schlecht aufgehoben.

Andererseits gibt es ja auch bei ihnen tief im Inneren den Wunsch nach feinsten Bremsen, seidigem Lauf und bester Schnurverlegung, verbunden mit weitestgehender Wartungsfreiheit.

Ich glaube, das es in diesem Thread nur vordergründig wirklich um Material geht. Schaut man etwas hinter die Kulissen, dann wird dem aufmerksamen Beobachter schnell deutlich, dass hier zwei verschiedene Philosophien des Angelns angesprochen werden.

Hier der eher grobmotorisch veranlagte Sportfischer, der aufgrund seiner Persönlichkeit eher dem Slammer-Typ zuzuordnen wäre. Nix gutes dran, aber auch nix empfindliches und dort eher der sorgfältige sensitive Romantiker, der mit feinsten Schnüren fischt und die sensible Technik bis ins letzte ausreizt.

Das sind jetzt ja natürlich Extreme, die sich in der Wirklichkeit nur bedingt wiederspiegeln.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Dass die TP FB im Neuzustand öfter mal zurück ging, kann man ja nachvollziehen. Das ist ja die bekannte Wackelkurbel. Deswegen wird bei der FC ja deutlich auf die wieder verschraubbare Kurbel hingewiesen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Klasse-B:*
> ======================================
> Diese Rolle ist nur zum sehr leichten Angeln
> zu gebrauchen und darf nicht stark belastet werden.
> ...



Sehr gut! #6

Nun klär aber mal bitte die Leute hier auf, was insbesondere Du persönlich unter "leichtem Angeln" verstehst... :q:q:q Es könnte ja sein, daß der Eine oder Andere was Anderes darunter versteht als Du...
3 Kg sollte so eine leichte Forellenrute doch anheben können, oder?

Hält eine Klasse-D-Spinnrolle einem Harzer Hechtriesen stand? Wurden solche Rollen überhaupt schon gebaut?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich erweiter das mal um: *Woher wissen wir ob in den "besseren" Rollen das Pinion Gear nicht aus was anderem (z.B. Messing) ist?*


|good: Endlich einer! #6

Du hast es exakt geschrieben #6, 100% dabei.

Das von mir gezeigte Pinion Gear der Alivio FB-08 ist definitv *nicht mehr* aus Messing.

Das ist Fakt - auch ohne Protonenschleuder und Spürmatograph 

Vlt. hätte ich doch das Getriebe und Pinion Gear der Version-Vorher (FA/RA) mit abbilden sollen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nun klär aber mal bitte die Leute hier auf, was insbesondere Du persönlich unter "leichtem Angeln" verstehst... :q:q:q Es könnte ja sein, daß der Eine oder Andere was Anderes darunter versteht als Du...
> 3 Kg sollte so eine leichte Forellenrute doch anheben können, oder?


Jetzt machst Du aber ein zu großes Fass auf.  |bigeyes 
Das hat der ganze HE-Rollenthread bisher nichtmal ansatzweise zu klären geschafft. :q

Ich streite und ringe schwer mit Uli  alleine darum, was eine "Forellenrollen"-Belastung ist und sein muss ... du verlangst viel, eifriger Padawan!  |rolleyes



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hält eine Klasse-D-Spinnrolle einem Harzer Hechtriesen stand? Wurden solche Rollen überhaupt schon gebaut?


Ansatzweise wurden sie ja, allerdings noch nicht mit Ü50Pfd erfolgreich getestet.
Und die alten zählen vlt. nicht oder doch, oder kommt der Patrick wieder und sagt: "Furchtbare Rollen!": Vlt. Bekommt er dann aber Mecker vom Martin. 

Von daher sind Zweifel ja berechtigt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> |good: Endlich einer! #6
> 
> Du hast es exakt geschrieben #6, 100% dabei.
> 
> ...



Det, liest du eigentlich die Beiträge anderer oder überfliegst du sie nur?

Ich habe das schon mind. 3x erwähnt. Egal. #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nicht egal, sorry. Wo war er? 
Aber hier schieben sich die Beiträge mit einer Geschwindigkeit ineinander - aufgrund wohl erheblich unterschiedlicher Zeit und Editiergeschwindigkeit, dass man beim besten Willen nicht mehr allem folgen kann und einige der zig Fäden verliert. #h (@all)

Das ist aber systemimmanent (=Forumssoftwareprinzip) - kann ich nun wirklich nichts für. 

Und was wunder Kai  #6 - Du "schraubst" ja auch , und anscheinend macht das schon einen merklichen Unterschied in der Rollenbeurteilung.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich streite und ringe schwer mit Uli  alleine darum, w*as eine "Forellenrollen"-Belastung *ist und sein muss ... du verlangst viel, eifriger Padawan!  |rolleyes



Nicht viel. Ne gute Bremse und das war's. Zumindestens an der Küste. Die Fische ziehen mehr oder weniger nur, da reicht eine gute Bremse, dadurch wird das Getriebe nicht überansprucht und alles ist im Lot. Daher reicht eine 1000er Rolle für die Küste, wobei mir da zu wenig Schnur drauf ginge, also 2500er oder C3000. 

Und wenn das Getriebe von einem 20 pfd. Lachs angeknackst wird, würde ich "einfach" die Getriebekomponenten bestellen und einbauen. So wie es bei Kais TwinPower gemacht wurde.


----------



## Merlin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Fritze|good:
Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Beitrag !!!


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Fritze

Irgendwie hab ich beim lesen deines Beitrages ein Deja Vu Erlebniss, weiss auch nich warum :m

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ausserdem noch mal meine Frage: Dieses theoretische Untersuchen ist OK, aber welche Erkenntnisse für die Praxis kann man daraus gewinnen wenn man nicht mal weiss welche Kräfte an welchem Bauteil realistisch anliegen? Das wäre doch die essentielle Information am Verformung, Kriechen etc beurteilen zu können, aber das fehlt hier leider. Deswegen kommt mir das ziemlich in Richtung Kaffeesatzlesen- es ist weder beiweis- noch widerlegbar, und schon könnt ihr euch hier Seitenweise sinnlose Infos an den Kopf werfen.
> 
> Sorry, aber ich sehe in den Bildern keine Praxisrelevanz? Bin aber gerne bereit mich aufklären zu lassen!#h


Du kennst den meinen neuen Rutenteststand. 

Eine gemachte Untersuchung: Anhängen von 3kg Last über 17h, praxisrelevant Rolle an Rute, gepuffert an Mono gebunden,  ohne jede harte Schläge. Bei ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre und Blockieren der Kurbel, d.h. entsprechender Haltedruck auf den beiden Zahnrädern. 
(nach den obigen Neufotos des unbenutzten Getriebes)

Ergebnis: Danach hat sich das ein zusätzliches leichtes Tickern im Getriebe ergeben, einfach so, ohne das überhaupt richtig Schnur eingekurbelt wurde.

Es ist aber auch nicht gleich explodiert - das ist positiv zu vermerken.


----------



## Khaane (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Fritze

Sehr schönes Posting#6
Endlich mal einer vom Fach.


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Fritze schrieb:


> *g* jo, und ich hoffe, dass man mich nicht dazu nötigt, ne Studienbescheinigung Maschinenbau einzuscannen - womit ich aber allerdings kein problem hätte :q



:qWegen mir nicht, aber einige wollen immer "Fakten"


Gruss Herr Kollege #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn ich Fritzes Posting jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann ist die ZN-Legierung zwar günstiger, aber bezogen auf die in Angelrollen zu erwartendende Belastung ist es lattenzack ob da jetzt Zink, Messing, Alu oder Bronze verbaut ist. Aushalten tun sie es allemal.


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Würdest du die gleiche Penn auch mit einem Zinkgetriebe kaufen?
> 
> Ich kann der Spinfisher und der Slammer absolut nichts abgewinnen, wenn ich es absolut robust haben will, dann kaufe ich mir für 15 € eine Daiwa 2600C  (Habe insgesamt 3 Rollen der Serie)


Ob ich die kaufen würde oder nicht bzw. ob Du der Rolle etwas abgewinnen kannst, steht nicht zur Debatte.
Fakt ist das die Penn (egal ob sie Dir gefallen oder nicht) stabiler sind als jede schrottige Daiwa oder zinkdruckgussverseuchte Shimano!

Ich warte halt immer noch vergebens auf die kaputten Zinkdruckgussgetriebe. Kriegt es denn niemand der Experten hier auf die Reihe so ein billiges Teil zu schrotten oder was? Jungs.. ihr lasst stark nach!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du kennst den meinen neuen Rutenteststand.
> 
> Eine gemachte Untersuchung: Anhängen von 3kg Last über 17h, praxisrelevant Rolle an Rute, gepuffert an Mono gebunden,  ohne jede harte Schläge. Bei ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre und Blockieren der Kurbel, d.h. entsprechender Haltedruck auf den beiden Zahnrädern.
> (nach den obigen Neufotos des unbenutzten Getriebes)
> ...



OK, jetzt eine kurze Frage an die Praktischen Angler unter uns: Du redest von einer leichten Forellenrute, an der diese Rolle wohl hängt, und hast damit 17 Stunden lang 3kg angehoben? Das scheint mir ein eventuell nicht ganz praxisrelevanter Test, oder?

Da schriebst oben was von einem 50-Pfund Hecht. Soweit will ich jetzt mal nicht gehen, reden wir mal von einer realistisch öfters vorkommenden Größe von 20 Pfund. Wie stark zieht der? In diesem Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155923 wurde von Haien nach einer Untersuchung von 30% der Körpermasse ausgegangen. Wären hier 3kg... Als Dauerbelastung für die Forellenrute eine stolze Leistung.

Wie viele Meterhechte in der Woche kannst Du landen? Bei mir sind es realistisch deutlich weniger als einer. Deswegen mache ich mir da offensichtlich weniger Gedanken drüber, 5kg bringe ich mit der schweren Spinnausrüstung kaum aufs Wasser, 3 wenns sein muss. Mit der Forellenkombo eher garnicht, zumindest nicht 17 Stunden lang. 

Aber eventuell angle ich auch einfach anders oder fange zu wenig kleine Fische, bei mir zumindest halten die Rollen die normale Angelbelastung gut aus - wie glaube ich bei den meisten anderen hier auch. Du kennst ja die Rolle die ich unter einer etwas anderen Belastungsklasse beschädigt habe, allerdings war da ja auch nicht das Zahnrad das Problem.

Offensichtlich wird hier von Shimano ein billigeres Material verwendet. Das ist vermutlich weniger belastbar als andere Materialien. Aber das heisst eben nicht, das man damit nicht angeln kann. Eine 20€-Rolle als Reverenz für solch einen Belastungstest heranzuziehen finde ich etwas , wie soll ich sagen, an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

Zinkgußgetriebe billig? Ja!
Zinkgußgetriebe einfach herzustellen? Ja!
Zinkgußgetriebe weniger belastbar als andere Materialien? Ja!

Zinkgußgetriebe für Angelrollen ungeeignet? Weiss keiner von uns, ich denke nicht das Shimano so einen großen Feldtest wagt... |kopfkrat

Es gibt hier ja nun schon einige Erfahrungswerte (wenn auch unter anderen Testparametern als Deinem Versuchsstand, die hatten halt nur Meterhechte und keinen Versuchsstand zum Testen), aber da scheint es in der Praxis ja voll auszureichen.

Ich kann als Ingenieur bei Planungen Anforderungen berechnen, dann werden Sicherheitsfaktoren definiert, und dann die Werkstücke entsprechend gefertigt. Wenn dann eine größere Belastung auftritt ist das eine planmäßige Überlastung, Bauteil hin. Deswegen ist die Definition der Anforderungen der entscheidende Punkt, hier kann man alles verbocken oder eben richtig machen. Wenn man alles mit dreifacher Sicherheit konstruieren würde ginge zwar nix kaputt, aber die Sachen wären eben auch schwer, teuer und in vielen Fällen eben gnadenlos überdimensioniert.

Für mich als Techniker ist das relativ leicht nachvollziehbar und logisch, die meisten Leute können diesem Dimensionierungsgedanken recht gut folgen. Wo liegt also das Problem Bauteile die eben überdimensioniert sind oder mehr halten als alle anderen Teile rundherum zukünftig billiger zu bauen, solange sie die erforderlichen Lastgrenzen noch aushalten?|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Du redest von einer leichten Forellenrute, an der diese Rolle wohl hängt, und hast damit 17 Stunden lang 3kg angehoben? Das scheint mir ein eventuell nicht ganz praxisrelevanter Test, oder?


Ne, wo?  Das ist schon ein etwas stärkerer Stock, und 4000er Rolle. Allerdings eben erstmal ohne Rucke und ohne Geflecht. Das "ballert" noch ganz anders in die Rolle. :m



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Für mich als Techniker ist das relativ leicht nachvollziehbar und logisch, die meisten Leute können diesem Dimensionierungsgedanken recht gut folgen. Wo liegt also das Problem Bauteile die eben überdimensioniert sind oder mehr halten als alle anderen Teile rundherum zukünftig billiger zu bauen, solange sie die erforderlichen Lastgrenzen noch aushalten?|kopfkrat


Das mit dem "Lastgrenzen noch aushalten" hört sich gut an. Aber wo sind die festgelegt, wo stehen die?
Kann ich mit einer Rolle nach der Benutzung des Vormodells noch das gleiche vom aktuellen Nachfolger erwarten und machen, wenn der Hersteller "rundherum zukünftig billiger baut"?

Noch einem Schritt weitergesprungen.
Wenn ich Dir jetzt einen weiteren Beweis geben würde, dass sie eben gerade dieses "Lastgrenzen noch aushalten" gezielt bei der Rolle zu senken suchen, also so etwas wie eine Sollbruchstelle ala "angesägte Rute", was sagst Du dann dazu? 
Kannst mit mir gleichermaßen nachvollziehen, dass in Getriebe und Kugellager eigentlich kein Sand und Wasser und Dreck etc. gehört, dass das nicht förderlich ist? 
Was würdest Du zu einem Kunden sagen, wenn Du zu ihm gerufen würdest, bei dem ein fremder Monteur die Regenabwasserleitung in die Trinkwasserzuleitung gelegt hat?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn ich Fritzes Posting jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann ist die ZN-Legierung zwar günstiger, aber bezogen auf die in Angelrollen zu erwartendende Belastung ist es lattenzack ob da jetzt Zink, Messing, Alu oder Bronze verbaut ist. Aushalten tun sie es allemal.


Das lese ich etwas anders:


Fritze schrieb:


> interessant ist doch nur noch die Frage, ob und welche Auswirkungen dieses Material in der Angelrolle hat. Und bzgl. der Robustheit kann das hier *keiner* ohne entsprechendes Material kaputt zu machen oder zu verschleißen.


Er läßt es offen.

Doch, zumindest *einer*, denn was die rot markierte Passage betrifft, bin ich aber wohl ein paar Jahrzehnte im *Praxis*-Vorteil. :m
Und habe einige Zinkdruckgussgetriebe ganz fix beim einfachen Aalangeln mit 30er Mono kaputtgeangelt.


Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen anderen Angler aktiv 1970-1980 geblieben |kopfkrat, die sind doch noch nicht alle im Altersheim? #h :q
hey, Leute, gibts denn keinen Internetanschluss da, sagt doch auch mal was zu euren Erfahrungen!? |wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ne, wo?  Das ist schon ein etwas stärkerer Stock, und 4000er Rolle. Allerdings eben erstmal ohne Rucke und ohne Geflecht. Das "ballert" noch ganz anders in die Rolle. :m



Was macht das bei einer stationären Belastung für einen Unterschied? Und selbst wenn wir über dynamische Vorgänge sprechen: Bei der Schnurlänge hättest Du wohl selbst mit Mono keinen relevanten Unterschied zu Geflecht, weil die Schnur bei 3kg Dauerlast voll vorgestreckt ist und bei den Distanzen die Fehnung eh nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Der Test ist ohnehin nicht wirklich brauchbar, da der Abrieb unter Belastung nicht berücksichtigt wird. Ich habs zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ich bezweifle das meine Seido 4000 RA auch nur irgendwelche Probleme macht, wenn ich über Nacht 10kg dranhänge.
Man kann ja auch ein Auto auf vier rohe Eier stellen, aber das heisst nicht das man Eier als Bremsklötze verwenden kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@mirkooo
Abrieb ist in der Tat eine weitere Sache. Ich wollte erstmal vorsichtig nur einen Druck auf das Getriebe ausüben um das Zink zum Kriechen zu provozieren. So ein bischen ist etwas derart passiert. Steigern kann ich immer noch ...

Das mit dem 10kg Anhängetest fände ich interessant, einmal ob die Rolle das überhaupt aushielte ohne Zusammenzuklappen, und zweitens wenn das "ultramoderne" Getriebematerial verwendet wäre, wie die Rolle sich danach verhielte.


----------



## Khaane (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Fassen wir zusammen, zunächst hieß es seitens der Shimano-Anhängerschaft, dass eine Zinklegierung bessere Materialeigenschaften bzgl. den Anforderungen im Getriebe als Messing hätte, einige behaupteten sogar, dass es härter sei. |rolleyes

Nachdem einigen dann klar wurde, dass die Materialeigenschaften nicht besser seien, hieß es das die Maßhaltigkeit und Qualität von einem Zinkdruckguss besser als die eines kaltgeschmiedeten Getriebeteils sei.
Auch das ist lt. weitläufiger Expertenmeinung nicht der Fall - Aber die Shimano-Anhänger sind *noch* von der Zinklegierung überzeugt. :q

Zinklegierungen sind sowohl bei den Materialeigenschaften, als auch bei der Maßhaltigkeit bedeutend schlechter als geschmiedete Alugetriebe - Jetzt heisst es seitens der Shimano-Bruderschaft, dass bei Angelrollen keine großen Kräfte auftreten und dies auch ein Zinkgetriebe ohne Probleme aushalten kann.

Gegenfrage, warum hat Shimano das kaltgeschmiedete und eloxierte Paladin-Getriebe entwickelt, welches eine deutlich gesteigerte Lebensdauer zu vergleichbaren Alugetriebe aufweist?

Hat Shimano sich dort geirrt? Hat Daiwa sich geirrt? Hat Penn sich geirrt?

Bauen alle größeren Hersteller, tatsächlich überdimensionierte Getriebeteile in ihre Rollen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Martin Obelt
Praxisrelevant ist, wenn sich die Belastung *wie beim Angeln* verhält. Und das heißt ein linearer Zug an der verschraubten Rolle in Richtung der Spulenachse. Und eine senkrechte Hebelast über eine Rute, an der das Gewicht hängt. 

Ich mal gespannt, ob du so einen Test zustande brächtest. 
Stefan kennt etwas mehr von der verwendeten Apparatur als Du. 

Aber Du als ganzer Kerl #6 bringst das bestimmt mit 3kg über ein paar Stunden auch frei Hand. :m

Die japanischen Shimano Entwickler bringen das natürlich selbstverstänlich erst recht, und machen das natürlich auch für uns Europäer. :g

Komisch, wieso muss ich das nur gerade an Mr.Sprock denken? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> kommt so überhaupt ständiger Druck auf die Zahnräder? Eigentlich müsste doch die unendliche Rücklaufsperre alles auffangen ... #c


Patrick, das wäre auch so, wenn ich sie nicht ausschalten täte.
Ich möchte ja mit einer moderaten Last, also ohne dass die Rolle gleich auseinanderfliegt, eine beschleunigte Reaktion des Getriebematerials erreichen. Nicht Rollverschleiß oder Abrieb, sondern reiner statischer Druck.
Tut es alleine unter Druck etwas oder nicht? 

Das hat Fritze ja sehr schön im großen Durchgang erklärt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir jetzt einen weiteren Beweis geben würde, dass sie eben gerade dieses "Lastgrenzen noch aushalten" gezielt bei der Rolle zu senken suchen, also so etwas wie eine Sollbruchstelle ala "angesägte Rute", was sagst Du dann dazu?



Jede Kette ist nur so stark wie das schwächste Glied. Eines der starken Glieder in Zukunft schwächer zu bauen hat keine Auswirkung auf die Gesamttragkraft der Kette. Deswegen sind real ja alle Kettenglieder möglichst ähnlich, ist aber eben bei komplexeren Bauteilen schwerer abzustimmen.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kannst mit mir gleichermaßen nachvollziehen, dass in Getriebe und Kugellager eigentlich kein Sand und Wasser und Dreck etc. gehört, dass das nicht förderlich ist?



Ja. Ist das ein Zinkgußtypisches Problem das diese Getriebe dann Sand und Wasser anziehen?



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was würdest Du zu einem Kunden sagen, wenn Du zu ihm gerufen würdest, bei dem ein fremder Monteur die Regenabwasserleitung in die Trinkwasserzuleitung gelegt hat?



Würde ich bei einer drucklosen Entwässerung verbunden mit einer unter Druck stehenden Wasserleitung gerne sehen, gibt einen Springbrunnen. Sehr bildliches Beispiel, bisher kam mir aus keiner Shimano-Rolle ein Zinkgußteil entgegengesprungen. Dir?

Detlef, bitte entworte doch nicht indem Du Postings nach einer halben Stunde noch mal komplett abänderst und von 2 Zeilen auf 20 erweiterst, da geht jede Übersicht verloren... #h


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Fassen wir zusammen, zunächst hieß es seitens der Shimano-Anhängerschaft, dass eine Zinklegierung bessere Materialeigenschaften bzgl. den Anforderungen im Getriebe als Messing hätte, einige behaupteten sogar, dass es härter sei. |rolleyes
> 
> Nachdem einigen dann klar wurde, dass die Materialeigenschaften nicht besser seien, hieß es das die Maßhaltigkeit und Qualität von einem Zinkdruckguss besser als die eines kaltgeschmiedeten Getriebeteils sei.
> Auch das ist lt. weitläufiger Expertenmeinung nicht der Fall - Aber die Shimano-Anhänger sind *noch* von der Zinklegierung überzeugt. :q


Bist Du Politiker? Die verdrehen die Tatsachen auch. Es wurde gesagt das "je nach Legierung" härter/besser/whatever sein *könnte*, aber da niemand die Legierung kennt sind das Theorien. Aber zeig mir doch bitte mal wo jemand gesagt hat das "Zinkdruckguss besser/härter ist.



> Zinklegierungen sind sowohl bei den Materialeigenschaften, als auch bei der Maßhaltigkeit bedeutend schlechter als geschmiedete Alugetriebe


Wo ist der praxisbezogene Beweis dazu?


Jungs.. ihr labert ohne Ende. Bringt endlich mal Beweise. Reproduzierbare Probleme oder irgendwas womit man arbeiten kann und nicht immer nur ein "wenn man vielleicht, dann könnte es evtl. schon irgendwann..".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich komm nicht schnell genug hinterher, Stefan.  Pause.


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

hey Khaane und Det

wisst ihr was.... *ihr habt einfach recht* das muß jetzt mal gesagt werden.


zufrieden?


immer wieder die selben Argumente , dubiose Tests an noch dubioseren Rutentestständen, Fotos von Zinkritzeln (igitt) usw usw.....

wer soviel Aufwand betreibt, soviel Rollen aufgeschraubt, Ritzel zersägt analysiert hat muß sich einfach auskennen.


Warum arbeitet ihr beide eigentlich nicht in der Rollenindustrie? dann hätten wir wohl endlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau die nix kostet , leicht ist und mindestens 10 Jahre hält auch an 50 Pfund Hechten.


|gaehn:


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> AngelDet schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ne, wo?  Das ist schon ein etwas stärkerer Stock, und 4000er Rolle. Allerdings eben erstmal ohne Rucke und ohne Geflecht. Das "ballert" noch ganz anders in die Rolle. :m
> ...



Auch bei 1000 m Schnurlänge würde das kein Unterschied machen, oder meinst du durch Dehnung wird das Gewicht am anderen Ende leichter? Wenn 3 kg ziehen dann hängen nach 50 % Dehnung immernoch 3 kg daran. 

Bei so einer stationären Belastung ist es egal, welche Schnur drauf ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Warum arbeitet ihr beide eigentlich nicht in der Rollenindustrie? dann hätten wir wohl endlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau die nix kostet , leicht ist und mindestens 10 Jahre hält auch an 50 Pfund Hechten.
> 
> 
> |gaehn:



Weil die bösen Kapitalisten bei Shimano nicht wollen das die Rollen so lange halten! 

Ich warte ja immer noch auf die Beweise für diese immer wieder zitierten 50 Pfund-Hechte, aber bisher kommen keine. Aber anderes Thema, warscheinlich muss man wie bei Zinkguss einfach dran glauben das diese Hechte Schwarmweise durch den Harz ziehen... :m

Wisst ihr was? Ich gehe jetzt angeln! Wenn es meine Rolle wider Erwarten dabei zerbröseln sollte werde ich es morgen berichten und die verwendete Rolle zur Beweissicherung zu Detlef schicken, versprochen. Allerdings bin ich bereit zu wetten das es nicht passiert, auch wenn ich heute Abend ein bisschen Befürchtung bezüglich einem Marmor-Kontakt hae. Aber die Rolle hat ja nun binnen eines Jahres schon mehrere überlebt... |supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Auch bei 1000 m Schnurlänge würde das kein Unterschied machen, oder meinst du durch Dehnung wird das Gewicht am anderen Ende leichter? Wenn 3 kg ziehen dann hängen nach 50 % Dehnung immernoch 3 kg daran.
> 
> Bei so einer stationären Belastung ist es egal, welche Schnur drauf ist.



Schlecht ausdgedrückt von mir, mit dem selbst wenn meinte ich die nicht stationäre Belastung - bei der Schnurlänge dürfte das in dem Test keinen realen Unterschied machen.

Ich editiere das mal...


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ok, bei einer nicht-stationären Belastung sieht das ganze wohl anders aus, dann sollten aber mehr als 3 m Schnur von der Rolle sein (wenn Mono drauf ist).


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das lese ich etwas anders:
> 
> Er läßt es offen.
> 
> ...



Jetzt habe ich es verstanden. In den 70er habe ich zwar auch schon geangelt, allerdings konnte ich es mir als Schüler nicht leisten ganze Batterien von Rollen zu verschleißen.

Detlef, viele berücksichtigen einfach nicht deinen immensen Erfahrungshintergrund. Wobei ich manchmal nicht so ganz durchblicke, was das mit einer 2009er Twinpower zu tun hat, aber das liegt wohl an mir.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Waren es gestern nicht 730 Posting???


I´m very amused.
|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wobei ich manchmal nicht so ganz durchblicke, was das mit einer 2009er Twinpower zu tun hat, aber das liegt wohl an mir.


Das mit der Twinpower ist im Moment ja ganz dröge - keine wirklichen Internas bekannt. #c
Wir wissen im Moment noch nichtmal, ob die überhaupt in diesen Thread gehört oder *off-topic* ist. :g
Auf der Pro Seite stehen für diese Type immerhin einige positive Einsatzberichte, das habe ich auch notiert.
Zur Haltbarkeit oder nicht Haltbarkeit der TP-FC habe ich auch nichts geschrieben oder extrapoliert.

Schnellste Lösung, die mit einfällt: Gerrit muß hier mal samt TP-FC vorbeikommen, auf ne Entspannungsforelle oder so, und dann wissen wir nach einer halben Stunde sehr viel mehr. :m

Zum Zinkdruckgussgetriebe und speziell dem in aktuellen Shimanos habe ich einen Versuch unternommen, *etwas* herauszubekommen.  Damit kann ich nur eine einfache Getriebeversion ausprobieren. Mit einigen Tricks noch versuchen etwas *schneller* ein Ergebnis herauszulocken.

Eigentlich könnten wir ja auch alle 2 Jahre warten. Aber das ist anscheinend doch längst nicht spannend genug.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Zur Haltbarkeit oder nicht Haltbarkeit der TP-FC habe ich auch nichts geschrieben oder extrapoliert.



Extrapoliert??? Heißt das, dass du deinen Schreibtisch zusätzlich abgewischt hast?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Fritze schrieb:


> oh, doch noch ganz schnell umeditiert. Dann hast ja doch was kaputt gemacht |rolleyes


Jupp, ich bekenne mich schuldig. |rotwerden

Immerhin haben mich die "Mistdinger" dann so gefuchst, dass ich erstmal auf die guten alten DAM-Wenderollen umgestiegen bin. Die bekommen das garantiert nicht. :q


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @mirkooo
> Das mit dem 10kg Anhängetest fände ich interessant, einmal ob die Rolle das überhaupt aushielte ohne Zusammenzuklappen, und zweitens wenn das "ultramoderne" Getriebematerial verwendet wäre, wie die Rolle sich danach verhielte.


10kg hält sie nicht aus. Also die Bremse meine ich. Nach ~5kg gibt sie Schnur frei
http://picpaste.de/IMG00028.jpg
http://picpaste.de/IMG00029.jpg
http://picpaste.de/IMG00030.jpg
Aufbau ist ganz einfach. Meine Seido 4000 RA am Rollenhalter einer Wallerrute, welche mit einer anderen Schnur an dem handlichen Holzklotz mit der eingeschlagenen Baukrempe festgebunden ist; eine ~0,40mm Geflochtene als Hauptschnur, welche oben über einen Edelstahlhaken läuft, mit einem Knotenlosverbinder an einem Wallerspinfischvorfach hängt, an dem eine Waage hängt. Im Eimer sind 2,5kg Pellets, 1,5l SchwipSchwap (Colamix für die Preissen hier ) und ~1kg Boilies.
Ich wollt mit dem Gewicht an der Rolle kurbeln, aber das hätte die Kurbel wahrscheinlich nicht ausgehalten.
Laufen tut die Seido nach wie vor; hätte mich auch gewundert wenn nicht. Auf die bin ich schon draufgestiegen und hab zwei Brachsen damit abgeschlagen.

Die Rolle ist übrigens eine Seido 4000 RA mit Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink; sie sieht zwar älter aus, aber die ist wirklich erst 'n paar Monate alt.


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2010

Die Kritiker und Anbeter der heiligen Shamoni sind noch kein Stück weiter es wird immernoch auf die ersten kaputten Shimanos mit Zinkgetriebe gewartet.
Der Zinkgußthread hat die Wahl zum Thread des Jahres 2009 mit großem Abstand gewonnen.

....Khaane fragt nach einem Getriebefoto einer Twinpower FC...


Jahr 2011

wie gehabt nur hat Angeldet das Alivio Getriebe zwischenzeitlich zu Staub zerbröselt und in einer lauen Vollmondnacht einer Analyse mit Harzer Hechtwasser unterzogen und hat nun den glasklaren Durchblick

...Khaane fragt nach einem Getriebefoto einer Twinpower FC...


Jahr 2012

nichts neues, Zink ist Mist aber keiner wills glauben...

...Khaane fragt nach einem Getriebefoto einer Twinpower FC...


Jahr 2013

Shimano kündigt ein neues revolutionäres Getriebematerial für 2014 an.

Hinter den Kulissen wird gemunkelt eingefleischt Shimanofans seien ernsthaft an Zinkpest erkrankt.

...Khaane fragt nach einem Getriebefoto einer Twinpower FC...


Jahr 2014

Das neue unverwüstliche Wundergetriebe von Shimano ist da!!! Es besteht man will es kaum glauben aus recycelten Joghurtbechern mit aufvulkanisierten Hechtschuppen.

Leider kommt diese Neuerund für viele Shimanofans zu spät sie sind der Zinkpest erlegen oder haben sich über ihre Rollen totgeärgert.

...Khaane fragt nach einem Getriebefoto einer Twinpower *FD*...



Ich glaube so wirds kommen


----------



## henningcl (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo
Der Test hat leider einen kleinen Fehler.
Du musst die Reibung der Schnur in den Ringen mitbetrachten.
D.h. wenn du z.b. 10kg angehängt hast, must du 10kg +x kg (vielleicht nochmal 4kg) kurbeln.

Andersrum für die bremse hast du den gleichen Fehler drin.
10kg - x kg kommen dann nur noch an der bremse an.






mirkooo schrieb:


> 10kg hält sie nicht aus. Also die Bremse meine ich. Nach ~5kg gibt sie Schnur frei
> http://picpaste.de/IMG00028.jpg
> http://picpaste.de/IMG00029.jpg
> http://picpaste.de/IMG00030.jpg
> ...


----------



## henningcl (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin
Ich fordere dich hiermit auf, es auf jede Weise zu unterlassen Zink zu provozieren.
Das führt zu einer weiteren Abmahnung und bei Wiederholung zu einem Gerichtsverfahren vor den Shimano Richtern.

Howdy:g



AngelDet schrieb:


> @mirkooo
> Abrieb ist in der Tat eine weitere Sache. Ich wollte erstmal vorsichtig nur einen Druck auf das Getriebe ausüben um das Zink zum Kriechen zu provozieren. So ein bischen ist etwas derart passiert. Steigern kann ich immer noch ...
> 
> Das mit dem 10kg Anhängetest fände ich interessant, einmal ob die Rolle das überhaupt aushielte ohne Zusammenzuklappen, und zweitens wenn das "ultramoderne" Getriebematerial verwendet wäre, wie die Rolle sich danach verhielte.


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das war kein wirklicher Test, sondern lediglich "schnell ausprobiert" und nach ~5kg hat die Bremse ausgelöst. Und bevor Fragen zur Bremseinstellung kommen: Die war *zu*. Und zwar beide (Bremse und Kampfbremse); also wirklich zu. Mehr als Handfest.
Aussagekräftig ist der Test damit aber auch nicht. AngelDet wollte lediglich wissen ob die Rolle das aushält und das tut sie. Ich bezweifle auch ernsthaft das jemand eine Seido 4000 RA an eine Rute schraubt, mit der Zugbelastungen von ~5kg die Regel sind.

Abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht das das Getriebe einen Schaden bekommt wenn man es übermäßig belastet, weil zuerst die Bremse den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2010...



|muahah:|good:

....


----------



## henningcl (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hi war ja auch kein vorwurf.

ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, das die Ringreibung nicht unerheblich ist.
wenn die wage 5kg angezeigt hat, waren vielleicht nur 3kg an der bremse.
grüsse





mirkooo schrieb:


> Das war kein wirklicher Test, sondern lediglich "schnell ausprobiert" und nach ~5kg hat die Bremse ausgelöst. Und bevor Fragen zur Bremseinstellung kommen: Die war *zu*. Und zwar beide (Bremse und Kampfbremse); also wirklich zu. Mehr als Handfest.
> Aussagekräftig ist der Test damit aber auch nicht. AngelDet wollte lediglich wissen ob die Rolle das aushält und das tut sie. Ich bezweifle auch ernsthaft das jemand eine Seido 4000 RA an eine Rute schraubt, mit der Zugbelastungen von ~5kg die Regel sind.
> 
> Abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht das das Getriebe einen Schaden bekommt wenn man es übermäßig belastet, weil zuerst die Bremse den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hab Dich schon verstanden. Soviel Reibung war da aber nicht; die Hauptschnur lief nur oben über einen Edelstahlhaken. Is ja auch Nebensache wieviel Gewicht genau; die Rolle läuft nach wie vor einwandfrei und die Bremse hat die Schnur langsam und gleichmäßig freigegeben.


----------



## Khaane (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn es so weiter geht, dann knacken wir die 1000 Posts noch diese Woche


----------



## angler1996 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Hennning
was hat die Reibung damit zu tun? 2 kg? ich bin zwar kein Freund von Dets Test, weil wenn ich das umrechne in Fische
dann müssen das schon ne ganze Menge echter Brocken ( Det, du kennst ihn) sein, ich hab im Harz nur geheiratet, wurde also bei Kampfgewicht 80 Kg gefangen, aber halte ne 2500 Alivio dafür für untauglich.

*Für alle*
Aber um Diskussion mal mit Shimanos eigenen Worten zu beleben :
Beschreibungen von Zink aus dem Shimano-Katalog 2008 aus DK

Seido FA: Zink- Trykstobt gear

Nexave FB: Zink-belagt trykstobt gear

Alivio RB: Zink sprojtestobt gear

3 Begriffe

Denkt euch bitte durch das o einen Strich
Doppelungen habe ich nicht erwähnt.
Im Übrigen bin ich auf mein Beispiel mit meiner Navi 8000 nach dem Lesen heute auch vorsichtig geworden was da wirklich drinn ist, da steht was von kolhaerdtet gear, woraus immer das ist. im Katalog für D steht Zink.
Vielleicht ließt das hier ja ein netter dänischer Angler, der uns die Begriffe deuten kann.
Gefangen heute überigens nix, also lebt der Zink weiter. 
Ach ne, die Rolle hat gar kein Zink.
Schönen Abend Jungs
Gruß A.


----------



## Khaane (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Man könnte doch einen mehr oder weniger "realitätsnahen" Test mit folgender Methode durchführen.

Fertige Kombi, Schnur durchführen und an einen festen Gegenstand binden und mit halb geschlossener Bremse ne halbe Stunde kurbeln - Wenn die Rolle das ohne Verschleiss überlebt, hat man immerhin schon einen Anhaltspunkt.

Wenn sich ordentlich Kurbel- oder Getriebespiel bildet, dann kann man von starken Verschleiss sprechen.


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Fertige Kombi, Schnur durchführen und an einen festen Gegenstand binden und mit halb geschlossener Bremse ne halbe Stunde kurbeln - Wenn die Rolle das ohne Verschleiss überlebt, hat man immerhin schon einen Anhaltspunkt.


Ich stell die Rolle zur Verfügung, Du kurbelst!



> Wenn sich ordentlich Kurbel- oder Getriebespiel bildet, dann kann man von starken Verschleiss sprechen.


Wenn ich mit einem Auto über die Rolle fahre, mach ich sie schneller kaputt. Es geht nicht um "mit Gewalt kaputt kriegen", sondern es geht doch immer noch darum ob ein Getriebe aus Zinkdruckguss bei "normaler Anwendung" (also nicht mit einer 2500er auf Dorsch pilken oder in Italien auf Waller spinnfischen oder sowas) tauglich ist und den Anforderungen gewachsen ist. Die Zinkdruckgussgetriebe von Shimano gibt es jetzt seit.. Anfang diesen Jahres glaub ich.. und ich hab noch immer nichts von einer kaputten Rolle bzw. zerstörtem Getriebe solcher Rollen gelesen. Also wirklich zerstört. Oder zumindest halbwegs kaputt gemacht. Und nicht nur theoretisch.


----------



## Wanderer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was mich wundert,

Khaane liebt alten Daiwa Rollen wie z.B. 2600C. Das ist die alte Daiwa Silver Serie aus den 70 Jahren. Auch Det hat, soweit ich weiß, 2 Shakespeare Rollen (die blauen, Det wird wissen welche ich meine) auch aus dieser Zeit.

Diese Rollen laufen noch heute. Beide Rollentypen hatte ich damals auch, und für mich sahen die Getriebe darin aus wie Zinkgussgetriebe. (sowohl in der Daiwa, als auch in der Shakespeare)

  Also scheinen diese Getriebe doch irgendwie zu halten, oder nicht?


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die Daiwas haben ein Alugetriebe, kein Zink


----------



## powermike1977 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

jungs-weitermachen. hoffe ja das ich die stradic durch eure diskussion demnaechst fuer n 10er bekomme .

mike


----------



## welsfaenger (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@mirkoo

warum sollt eman mit einer 2500er nicht auf Dorsch pilken ?
Eine Sorön STX40 wiegt auch nur 289 gr., also nicht mehr als eine 2500er Shimano, und eine Excia 2000 oder die Sorön STX20 hätte auch keine Probleme mit den Dorschen (sind immerhin die gleichen Getriebe u. Bremse drin!). Von einer 2500er Taurus (wiegt 258gr) mal ganz zu schweigen, die müßte sich nicht mal anstrengen.
Also, nur weil das mit einer 2500er Shimano nicht so sinnvoll ist heißt es noch lange nicht, daß das mit anderen Rollen nicht funktioniert. 
Außerdem fische ich meistens mit Gewichten unter 40 gr, tlw. nur 18 gr. auf Dorsch.
Aber Shimano ist ja nunmal die Referenz, und was damit nicht geht geht auch mit keiner anderen Rolle. Aber wenn eine Shimano was kann, dann ist es eben der "Maßstab".
Denke mal drüber nach ...

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## welsfaenger (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

nochmal an mirkoo:

aber was mit auffällt, nicht mal 50 Post aber rumstänkern wie ein Großer. Bisher nichts außer dummen Kommentaren von dir gehört und das gleich als "Neu-" oder vielleicht doch "Quereinsteiger" ?
Nix für ungut, aber wenn jemand "neu" anfängt und nur rummotzt fällt das schon ein wenig auf.


----------



## welsfaenger (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

naja, sagen wir mal so. Bei vielen anderen wenn sie "Neu" angefangen sind und gleich so herausposaunen wurden sie meist vor irgendjemanden zurechtgewiesen. Da es hier aber um "Pro-Shimano" geht ist es natürlich was anderes. Sorry, hatte ich vergessen. 
Was währe nur passiert wenns andersherum der Fall gewesen währe. Ein Neuling hätte die Shimano-Fraktion angegriffen ?!?!? 
Zudem, nix gegen "kritische" Bemerkungen, gehört zu jeder Diskussion dazu, nur das war größtenteils nicht kritisch sondern eher persönliche Diffamierung. Sinnvolle Kritik habe ich bisher jedenfalls noch nicht gelesen.
Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So Jungs, nun kommt mal wieder alle auf den Teppich!

Nicht persönlich werden!

Danke!!

Früher oder später werden auch mal Fakten kommen, dann wird man weitersehen - Bis dahin bitte einen vernünftigen Umgangston pflegen (danach natürlich auch!!)....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Bisher nichts außer dummen Kommentaren von dir gehört und das gleich als "Neu-" oder vielleicht doch "Quereinsteiger" ?


(Wels)Thomas, immerhin hat er einen Belastungsversuch mit seiner Seido gemacht und gepostet.  Das ist weit mehr als Nix und ein echter Beitrag zum Thema.

Ich bin ja leider mit ihm auch schon leider etwas "verhakt" gewesen, aber vlt. übt sich der Umgangston noch *allgemein*, auch bei einem so schwierigen und irgendwie emotional doch stark aufputschenden Thema. Gerade da kommt es aber nur sehr auf die Contenance an. Cool oder Lustig, das ist ok. #6
Anders sollten wir alle an das Thema nicht herangehen.

Und mal so gesehen: 

*Die gute Seite sind wir*, die Detektive im AB, und auch die Kritiker, die ja wenigstens mit ihren konstruktiven Kritikanteilen auch zum Weiterdenken oder Überdenken einer Folgerung anregen.
Zu den destruktiven Kritikanteilen |rolleyes verweise ich nur auf das gerade geschriebene von Thomas9904.

*Die böse Seite ist Shamoni*, die erstens nicht genau sagt, was in den Rollen wirklich drin ist, und die zweitens grausige neue Teile als Ausgeburt aus dem Alchimisten-Keller als Innovation gebiert. 
Die Twinpower FB hatte ja angeblich laut Klappentext auch ein "Stahlgetriebe". |rolleyes

Und irgendwie pressiert es eben doch erstaunlich viele. |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Eine Sache um wenigstens ein paar Fakten zu schaffen, ist mir dann noch eingefallen.
Und zwar kann eigentlich jeder der hier vorhandenen Angler wohl eine Spule von der Stationärrolle schrauben, mit der Bremsschraube, nicht wahr? :m

Das sollte auch für den größten Schrauballergiker #t |evil: machbar sein.

Unten am Übergang der Spulenachse durch den Rotor kommt i.d.R. das Rotorritzel (pinion gear) aus dem Getriebe nach oben heraus und ist mit einer großen Mutter im Durchmesserbereich von ca. 10-14mm verschraubt. Man sieht diese Hülse um die Achse aber schon sehr gut, und auch die Materialfarbe. Und braucht gar nicht die ganze Rolle aufzuschrauben. :m

Davon ein Foto im Makro - sollten doch einige hinbekommen können.
Wenn sich dort gar kein Zink zeigte, sondern gar normales feines Messing, wüßten wir zumindest schon mal relativ sicher, dass das wichtige pinion gear gar nicht gezinkt wäre.

Für den Fall einer abgedeckten Schraube wäre da evtl. 2 klitzekleine Schräubchen zu lösen  :k , die nur diese Schutzabdeckung betreffen ... das sollte auch zu schaffen sein. #h

Das wäre doch jetzt mal ein Projekt für alle, die irgendetwas an der Hand haben, um mit wenig Aufwand ein gewisses Teilergebnis zu dieser Frage zu erzielen. :m

Ich sehe mal nach eine paar Rollen und versuche ein paar Referenzfotos.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @mirkoo
> 
> warum sollt eman mit einer 2500er nicht auf Dorsch pilken ?
> Eine Sorön STX40 wiegt auch nur 289 gr., also nicht mehr als eine 2500er Shimano, und eine Excia 2000 oder die Sorön STX20 hätte auch keine Probleme mit den Dorschen (sind immerhin die gleichen Getriebe u. Bremse drin!). Von einer 2500er Taurus (wiegt 258gr) mal ganz zu schweigen, die müßte sich nicht mal anstrengen.
> ...



Thomas, nichts für ungut, aber selbstverständlich fische ich auch mit einer 2500er, wenn ich in dem Gewichtsbereich vom Bellyboot mit kleinen Pilker oder Gufis auf Dorsch fische. Das stellt ja wirklich kein Problem dar. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich, wenn es ums klassische Pilken geht mit Beifänger und mit Pilkern ab 75g aufwärts, dann ist man mit einer niedrig übersetzten Rolle mindestens der Größe 4000, eher noch größer deutlich besser bedient. Das was du hier beschreibst unterscheidet sich nicht von leichter Zanderfischerei mal abgesehen davon, das es im Meer stattfindet. Wer tatsächlich mit Gewichten über 75g oder sogar nur über 50g mit einer 2500er fischt, das auch noch in Verbindung mit einer entsprechenden Rute, der muß sich doch nicht wundern, wenn das nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Sowas geht bestimmt mal als Notlösung oder wenn man nur sporadisch an der Küste auftaucht, aber an dieser Stelle ist unterdimensioniertes Gerät eigentlich unproduktiv.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Unten am Übergang der Spulenachse durch den Rotor kommt i.d.R. das Rotorritzel (pinion gear) aus dem Getriebe nach oben heraus und ist mit einer großen Mutter im Durchmesserbereich von ca. 10-14mm verschraubt. Man sieht diese Hülse um die Achse aber schon sehr gut, und auch die Materialfarbe. Und braucht gar nicht die ganze Rolle aufzuschrauben. :m
> 
> Davon ein Foto im Makro - sollten doch einige hinbekommen können.
> Wenn sich dort gar kein Zink zeigte, sondern gar normales feines Messing, wüßten wir zumindest schon mal relativ sicher, dass das wichtige pinion gear gar nicht gezinkt wäre.
> ...



Hast recht Detlef, aber warum machst du das nicht einfach. Du bist doch hier derjenige der den glänzenden sogar extra polierten Beweis führen möchte. Den meisten anderen ist das wohl ziemlich lattenzack.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hast recht Detlef, aber warum machst du das nicht einfach. Du bist doch hier derjenige der den glänzenden sogar extra polierten Beweis führen möchte. Den meisten anderen ist das wohl ziemlich lattenzack.


Mach ich doch, kann nur leider nicht so gut hexen und dann geht das nicht mal eben mit einem Fingerschnipp in 5 Sek.
Ich habe aber auch keine TP-FC hier.
Die ist mir ja eigentlich ziemlich lattenzack. 
Vlt. kann aber genau ein Besitzer von ein solch Ding dort ein Foto beisteuern |wavey:, und dann wüßten wir evtl. einiges mehr. 

Und auf die Rolle bzw. gerade deren faktische Ergebnisse |kopfkrat bist Du doch scharf. :m

Ich hab doch dabei auch an dich gedacht ... #4 |smlove2:


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mach ich doch, kann nur leider nicht so gut hexen und dann geht das nicht mal eben mit einem Fingerschnipp in 5 Sek.
> Ich habe aber auch keine TP-FC hier.
> Die ist mir ja eigentlich ziemlich lattenzack.
> Vlt. kann aber genau ein Besitzer von ein solch Ding dort ein Foto beisteuern |wavey:, und dann wüßten wir evtl. einiges mehr.
> ...




Das ehrt mich ja, dass du soviel an mich denkst, aber da ich nur eine Japantwinpower besitze, denke ich nicht, dass das in diesem Thread viel nutzen bringen würde. Ich selber würde mir keine TP FC anschaffen, die wäre mir dann etwas zu schwer.


----------



## Firstligh (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hat jemand schon eine Fireblood 2500 FA aufgehabt und weiß, was drin ist?
Oder muss ich da noch ran.

Gruß,
Lothar


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

In der Fireblood soll statt Zink Zinn verbaut sein. Habe ich jedenfalls mal gehört.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Detlef, antwortest Du eigendlich bei Gelegenheit noch mal auf die vielen Fragen die Dir hier gestellt werden oder meinst Du das die in der Menge Deiner Postings untergehen?

Ich finde es schade das Du auf Fragen anderer hier kein Stück eingehst. 

Mit vielen bunten Bildchen von verschiedenen Getriebeteilen wirst Du hier vermutlich niemanden überzeugen können. Was bringt das? Die Frage ist in der Realität doch ob die Rolle das aushält wofür sie gemacht ist, alles andere ist doch theoretisches Getue. Wenn heute Karosserien bei Autos immer leichter werden, fast nurnoch geklebt statt geschweisst wird und immer neue Materialien Einzug halten beschwert sich auch keiner, und warum? Weil die Sachen das machen was sie sollen. Bei doppelt so dickem Blech würde das Material sicher an Steifigkeit gewinnen, nur was hat man praktisch davon?

Wenn Du denkst jeder Besitzer einer Angelrolle würde gerne wissen wie deren Innenleben ausschaut bist Du gewaltig auf dem Holzweg, ich schätze mal 99% der Leute wollen damit nur eines => Angeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## Stachelritter86 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Da die Diskussion zum Teil nur noch mit einem zwinkernden Auge zu betrachten ist, stelle ich mal die Frage aller Fragen:

Wenn das Zinkgetriebe unter Last aufgibt, die Teile sich gegenseitig zerreiben und zerbröseln entsteht ja Hitze. Sind die Dämpfe, die sich aus dieser Getriebeimplusion ergeben denn schädlich für den Angler? Wenn ja, sollte man Shimano drauf hinweisen, für jede ZinkgussgetriebeRolle ne ABC-Schutzmaske beizulegen....

Nichts für ungut... 

beste Grüße
Markus

PS: @ Thomas: Schönes Posting, das kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du willst uns hier was beweisen und aufklären, also hast auch Du (oder Dein "Gehilfe" Khaane) die Bringschuld dafür!


Du u.a. haben anscheinend gar nicht verstanden, was ich damit meine:

Wenn *jemand* ein Foto von einer hier diskutierten Rolle und der Flanschstelle hineinstellt, kann man schon recht gut sehen (ohne das gefürchtete Aufschrauben :q):

a) Rotorritzel aus Messing (gold-glanzend)
b) Rotorritzel aus Zinkdruckguss (stumpf silbergrau)
c) Rotorritzel aus schwarz beschichteten Material (mit Black Almite drauf)
d) Rotorritzel aus mattgelb-beschichteten Material (mit dem "Palladium" drauf laut Shimano)

(Anmerkung: a) von d) nicht unbedingt trivial zu unterscheiden, der Rest aber schon.)

Es geht nicht darum, was in den bei mir vorhandenen Rollen verbaut ist. Das weiß ich so schon. 

Die Frage ist doch: Ist überhaupt ein oder mehrere Zinkgetriebeteile in der jeweiligen diskutierten Rolle drin. 
Alles herumdiskutieren ohne *das* überhaupt zu wissen, grenzt doch an Idiotenkram ... ist aber schon vor vielen Seiten als ungewisser Faktor festgestellt worden.
Wer das einfach so aus dem geschriebenen Verkaufstext glaubt, hat anscheinend auch geglaubt, dass in der Twinpower-FB ein "Stahlgetriebe" drin ist. |rolleyes

Wie Du selber weiter oben geschrieben hast: Es ist doch entscheidend, welche und wo Zinkzahnräder eingebaut sind. Da sind wir uns beide einig. 

Und das das Rotorritzel mit seinem kleinen Durchmesser das erheblich kritischte ist, ist auch kein Geheimnis oder große Neuigkeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


Das Grundproblem also nicht erkannt: :g

Es ist zuallererst zu klären, ob und wo und wie und ab wann das beworbene "Zinkgussgetriebe" überhaupt in irgendeiner Rolle verbaut ist.

Außer bei meiner *einen*  (1!) Shimano Alivio Rolle ist das *nirgendwo* hinreichend genau geklärt. 

Glauben und Meinen zählt hier nicht, nur Fakten! :m


----------



## Slotti (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

in the Year 2525 , if man ist still alive.....


Detlef nehmen wir mal an die schlimmste aller Vermutungen trifft zu und die TP ist innen total "verzinkt"  

und dann????

ist doch völlig wumpe solange sie *funktioniert.

*Um was anderes gehts doch letztendlich garnicht aber das scheinst du konsequent zu überlesen und zu ignorieren.

Solange die Rolle läuft kann da meinetwegen auch ne Schar Gremlins ihren Dienst tun....


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Alles herumdiskutieren ohne *das* überhaupt zu wissen, grenzt doch an Idiotenkram ... ist aber schon vor vielen Seiten als ungewisser Faktor festgestellt worden.



Gutes Posting Detlef. Sehe ich genauso. Nun mal zu, ab ans Werk.


----------



## Slotti (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Es ging eigentlich um "Zinkgussgetriebe ok?"

und nicht "wo ist überall ein Zinkgetriebe verbaut?"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Detlef, antwortest Du eigendlich bei Gelegenheit noch mal auf die vielen Fragen die Dir hier gestellt werden oder meinst Du das die in der Menge Deiner Postings untergehen?
> 
> Ich finde es schade das Du auf Fragen anderer hier kein Stück eingehst.


Stefan, sorry. "bei Gelegenheit" sicher ja. 
Im Moment fehlt mir aber einfach die Zeit den Thread nochmals immer wieder *abzuarbeiten*. 
Zumal ich eben gerade eine Idee für eine Klärung verfolge, die wenigstens mal einfache und simple Fakten verspricht. 
Mir geht diese gehaltlose drum-rum Diskutiere - wie die Katze um den heißen Brei - nämlich auch ganz schön auf die Senkel. Wenn nicht wenigstens mal eine "Kittekat" davon vorsichtig probiert, werden wir weder wissen ob der Brei noch heiss ist, noch ob er schmeckt. |supergri

Aber selbst dieser einfachste Lösungsansatz scheint vor ungeahnte Schwierigkeiten zu stoßen ... |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gutes Posting Detlef. Sehe ich genauso. Nun mal zu, ab ans Werk.


Und das mach ich jetzt auch. Und deswegen geht eben nicht was Stefan schreibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Detlef nehmen wir mal an die schlimmste aller Vermutungen trifft zu und die TP ist innen total "verzinkt"


Dazu noch ganz kurz in einem Satz: Das ist sie nach meinem dafürhalten gar nicht, sonst wären der David und der Pauly und der Nick_A damit vorerst gar nicht am angeln.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich habe gerade mal in die Wartungsöffnung meiner Twinpower MG C3000 09 geschaut. Das Pinion Gear ist aus Messing. Das Antriebsrad ist silberfarben. Durch die Öffnung fotografieren geht nicht. Und nu? Ich bitte um Auswertung, meinetwegen auch extra fein poliert, Interpretation und Stellungnahme der Rollenfachleute.


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Was mich wundert,
> 
> Khaane liebt alten Daiwa Rollen wie z.B. 2600C. Das ist die alte Daiwa Silver Serie aus den 70 Jahren. Auch Det hat, soweit ich weiß, 2 Shakespeare Rollen (die blauen, Det wird wissen welche ich meine) auch aus dieser Zeit.
> 
> ...


das würde mich allerdings auch interessieren,
wenn auch n bisschen off-topic

@det 
wie siehts bei den ambidex bzw. sigmas 
aus ?

greetz
lars


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ne alte Sigma habe ich noch. Lööpt. Nur die Bremse ist fest. Das Getriebe läuft 1A.


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hans albers schrieb:


> das würde mich allerdings auch interessieren,
> wenn auch n bisschen off-topic
> 
> @det
> ...




Auf Wunsch kann ich nachher mal ne Daiwa fotografieren, sind ja nur 3 Schrauben zu öffnen - Das war noch echte "Rollenkunst"........Nostalgie-Pur :l


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

... yep ,

wäre super...

greetz
lars


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch kann ich nachher mal ne Daiwa fotografieren, sind ja nur 3 Schrauben zu öffnen - Das war noch echte "Rollenkunst"........Nostalgie-Pur :l



Und was soll uns das dann sagen? Recht viele von denen die hier mitdiskutieren haben die alten DAM, ABU, Daiwa, Shakesspeares etc. selbst gefischt. Und dann?


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich weiß auch nicht so wirklich wo die Kunst sein soll. Gruselige Schnurverlegung, miese Bremsen, Kunststoffspulen, nicht geflecht geeignet.

Schon die Twinpower XT war ein Anachronismus mit ihrer schwachen Rücklaufsperre. Sicher gibt es bis heute Leute, die ihre alten Cardinals oder Finessas fischen, aber das ist eher Nostalgie und Romantik und weniger technisch begründet.


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

.. naja 

bei den sigmas und ambidex 
zb. wärs mal interessant ,
auch in bezug auf diesen thread,

da ja fast nicht kaputtzukriegen ,
gab ja damals auch schon versuche mit zink.

im übrigen fische ich einige alte rollen,
undzwar nicht aus nostalgiegründen, 
sondern weil sie schlicht und einfach länger halten
als viele neue "plastikrollen".

greetz
lars


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das glaube ich dir gerne Lars. Ich vermute mal, dass du diese Rollen im Wesentlichen mit Mono fischt oder? Ein Nostalgierollenthread wäre ja auch was feines.


----------



## Ollek (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wow |bigeyes
> 
> Vier Monate, über 800 Postings und Aurlandsfan hat immer noch keine richtige Antwort.



:q Moin Goeddoek

Muss dir da ausnahmsweise mal wiedersprechen, denn ich glaube schon das der Eingangspost vom Aurlandsfan  (in dem es *nicht* primar um die TPFC geht) hinreichend beantwortet wurde.



aurlandsfan schrieb:


> Hallo, wie ist das Material Zinkguß im Rollengetriebe zu bewerten?



Gut darüber streiten sich noch die Götter und Verschwörer |rolleyes



aurlandsfan schrieb:


> Gibt es so etwas schon länger?



Wurde von Det hinglänglich erklärt und ist mit Ja zu beantworten



aurlandsfan schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Mechaniker und kann es nicht bewerten, aber es kommt mir als billige Lösung vor.



Wurde denk ich auch geklärt und sogar von Shimano in schöne Worte verpackt und praktisch zugegeben.

Auch die energischsten Zweifler sollten diesbezüglich nichts anderes dagegen sagen können.

Es sei denn sie sehen darin immernoch eine Innovation für den Angler die sie für relativ viel Geld gekauf haben und sich nun der wirtschaflichen Wahrheit entziehen wollen.



aurlandsfan schrieb:


> Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.
> Mit freundlichen Gruß



:q Normalerweise müsste er für die vielen Antworten einen ausgeben.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## mirkooo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> nochmal an mirkoo:
> aber was mit auffällt, nicht mal 50 Post aber rumstänkern wie ein Großer. Bisher nichts außer dummen Kommentaren von dir gehört und das gleich als "Neu-" oder vielleicht doch "Quereinsteiger" ?


Nennt sich Meinungsfreiheit und ist im Grundgesetz verankert. 



> Nix für ungut, aber wenn jemand "neu" anfängt und nur rummotzt fällt das schon ein wenig auf.


Gibts hier eine "Ab soundsovielen Postings darfst Du auch mal was anderes sagen!"-Skala?


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Nennt sich Meinungsfreiheit und ist im Grundgesetz verankert.
> 
> 
> Gibts hier eine "Ab soundsovielen Postings darfst Du auch mal was anderes sagen!"-Skala?




Nein, aber es stößt schon übel auf, wenn du bei allen Postings nur rumstänkerst, nichts zum Thema beiträgst und obendrauf nicht nur in diesem Thread. |kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....
> 
> WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..
> ...



|good:|good:|good:

Sowas habe ich hier ja auch schon mal gepostet, nur nicht so schön verpackt und etwas direkter:q

Auch wenn es wegen der ganzen Postings keine Antwort darauf geben wird, Det und Khaane und etwas noch der Ollek seid doch die einzigen hier, die versuchen das Zink in den Dreck zu ziehen.

Hier wird doch auch nicht behauptet das es besser als Alu ist. Es wird lediglich gesagt das es egal ist, solange die Rolle ihren Dienst weiterhin ordentlich verrichtet.

Ihr unterstellt den Shimano Anglern immer die Bringschuld, wieso? Ihr wollt doch beweisen, wie schlecht die Rollen sind.

Wenn Ihr was beweisen wollt kauft euch die Twin Power FC und geht mal angeln. Solang würde die Diskussion dann hier ruhen und in einem Jahr könnt Ihr uns mehr erzählen. 

Det ist ja schön wieviel Ehrgeiz du bei der Findung neuer Testmöglichkeiten zeigst, aber bitte der einzig relevante Test ist angeln gehen und auch weniger umständlich als Halterungen an die Hauswand zu schrauben|kopfkrat 

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Diese Halterung gibt es wirklich


----------



## Slotti (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

wir haben ja kein copyright an den Fotos  ruck zuck gibts haue


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Guckst du hier


----------



## Ollek (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Auch wenn es wegen der ganzen Postings keine Antwort darauf geben wird, Det und Khaane und etwas noch der Ollek seid doch die einzigen hier, die versuchen das Zink in den Dreck zu ziehen.



|kopfkrat Also zumindest was mich angeht ziehe ich hier nix durch den Dreck wenn du dir meine Postings dazu mal ansiehst.

Ich bin nur entgegen warscheinlich Dir der Meinung das es sich bei Zink eher um eine Kosteneinsparende Massnahme seitens Shimano handelt als um eine Innovation.

Und die nichtmal preislich an den Kunden weitergeben wird.

Von daher bitte mal genau überlegen was du schreibst.:g

Gruss


----------



## mirkooo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Nein, aber es stößt schon übel auf, wenn du bei allen Postings nur rumstänkerst, nichts zum Thema beiträgst und obendrauf nicht nur in diesem Thread. |kopfkrat


Ich stänkere nicht, ich sage meine Meinung. Das was Dir nicht daran passt, ist, das sie Deiner widerspricht und Du noch immer keine brauchbaren (im Sinne von "praxisbezogen") Argumente hast die gegen ein Getriebe aus Zinkdruckguß sprechen.
_Ihr_ sagt das Zinkdruckguss als Material für das Getriebe einer Angelrolle nicht tauglich ist, also beweist eure Behauptung.


Mit "_Ihr_" meine ich die "Anti-Shimano-Fraktion"; ohne das beleidigend zu meinen, sondern nur damit klar wird wen ich damit meine.


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mittlerweile kann man sich doch darauf einigen, dass Zink zwar nicht an die Materialeigenschaften von Alu rankommt, aber unter bestimmten Umständen praxistauglich ist.

Fassen wir weiter zusammen:

- Es wird das altbewährte Fertigungsverfahren gegen ein kostengünstigeres ersetzt, die Praxistauglichkeit wird wahrscheinlich nicht eingeschränkt.

- Zur Fertigungsqualität der Stradic/TP-FC Ritzel können wir nichts aussagen, da keine Vergleichsfotos vorhanden sind

- Die neue Zink-Alivio hat sich in der Getriebequalität i. Vgl. zum Vorgänger deutlich verschlechtert. (siehe Pinion-Gear)

- Die wichtigste Frage bleibt weiterhin ungeklärt, warum setzt Shimano in den USA und Japan weiterhin auf die geschmiedeten Aluritzel? Warum hat Shimano das Paladin-Getriebe entwickelt, wenn das Antriebsritzel keinen Belastungen ausgesetzt ist, die ein solch aufwendiges Fertigungsverfahren rechtfertigen?

PS: Wir knacken wohl noch heute die 1000 Posts - Wer wird der Milleniumsposter? :vik:


----------



## mirkooo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kann man sich doch darauf einigen, dass Zink zwar nicht an die Materialeigenschaften von Alu rankommt,


Korrekt.


> aber unter bestimmten Umständen praxistauglich ist.


Es *ist* praxistauglich. Oder hat jetzt schon wer eine Rolle mit einem Getriebe aus Zinkdruckguß geschrottet?



> - Es wird das altbewährte Fertigungsverfahren gegen ein kostengünstigeres ersetzt, die Praxistauglichkeit wird wahrscheinlich nicht eingeschränkt.


Korrekt.



> Zur Fertigungsqualität der Stradic/TP-FC Ritzel können wir nichts aussagen, da keine Vergleichsfotos vorhanden sind


Und selbst wenn Fotos vorhanden wären; anhand dieser kann man allenfalls nur mutmaßen.



> Die neue Zink-Alivio hat sich in der Getriebequalität i. Vgl. zum Vorgänger deutlich verschlechtert. (siehe Pinion-Gear)


Kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil eine Alivio keine Rolle ist die ich nutze. Sowas schenke ich meinem 8j Neffen zum Geburtstag.



> Die wichtigste Frage bleibt weiterhin ungeklärt, warum setzt Shimano in den USA und Japan weiterhin auf die geschmiedeten Aluritzel? Warum hat Shimano das Paladin-Getriebe entwickelt, wenn das Antriebsritzel keinen Belastungen ausgesetzt ist, die ein solch aufwendiges Fertigungsverfahren rechtfertigen?


Die wichtigste Frage ist nach wie vor ob Zinkdruckguss für Getriebe von Angelrollen geeignet ist und solange niemand den praktischen Gegenbeweis darlegt, ist es das.
Wieso in den USA und Japan weiterhin Getriebe aus Duraluminium verbaut werden, kann niemand ausser die Jungs von Shimano selbst beantworten. Ich geh mal davon aus, das dort die Belastungen und Anforderungen an eine Rolle weit größer sind (kampfstärkere/größere Fische, mehr Salzwasser, whatever).


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Schlichtweg falsche Aussage, da nicht bekannt ist, welche Legierungen verwendet wurden und werden - je nach Legierung kann Zink oder Alu tauglicher für eine Anwendung sein - reines Alu ist z.B. viel zu weich für Rollengetriebe!!!
> 
> 
> Habt ihn eigentlich mal die Maße der Ritzel verglichen?? Nein! Konntet ihr nicht - daher ist auch keine genaue Aussage über die "Qualität" möglich.
> ...



[Ignore Modus OFF]
Herr Brandstifter darf ich Ihnen noch ein ein Feuerzeug anbieten? 

[Ignore Modus ON]


----------



## mirkooo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So wird das nix mit den 1000 Postings. Kann mal wer rote Rollen verteufeln und die RedArc-Jungs mit an Bord holen?

Ich muss weg!


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

.. ich habs:

hat die red arc ein zink getriebe ??|supergri

greetz
lars


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Fritze schrieb:


> nein, die hat ein wormshaft getriebe :m



Ist das nicht das selbe? Wormshaft+Zink+ Shamoni= puff the magic dragon?

Ehrlich gesagt, ist Daiwa sowieso viel besser. Irgendwie.


----------



## taxel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hans albers schrieb:


> .. ich habs:
> 
> hat die red arc ein zink getriebe ??|supergri
> 
> ...



Und verträgt sich die rote Farbe mit dem Zink? Kann man damit auch Hardmono für Hecht verwenden oder ist Fluorocarbon besser? Kann man Fische mit Zinkallergie bedenkenlos releasen oder muss man die abschlachten? #h

Gruß

Axel

P.S. Laufen mit der Combo auch Wobbler von Lidl noch gut?


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Und verträgt sich die rote Farbe mit dem Zink? Kann man damit auch Hardmono für Hecht verwenden oder ist Fluorocarbon besser? Kann man Fische mit Zinkallergie bedenkenlos releasen oder muss man die abschlachten? #h



..nur , wenn man auch laichdorsche fängt....


----------



## Nick_A (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Jungs...Ihr habt echt ´nen Schlag  :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Fritze schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn du den Code durch ne Enigma jagst :q



Hm, letztlich bin ich sowieso dafür Karpfen zu schlachten, Dorsche am Liebesspiel zu hindern und in Sprorollen selbstkorrodierende Kugellager einzubauen. Ach nee, Fehler, das machen die ja schon. Das mit dem Fluo und dem HM finde ich tendenziell unanständig, aber was solls, wenn der See klar ist, dann nützt es ja nichts.

In Ovelgönne soll es jetzt eine Kleintierpraxis geben, dessen Inhaber nebenbei psychotherapeutische Betreuung für P3-Rollen-Besitzer anbietet. Beim Bezahlen achtet darauf, dass Münzgeld extrapoliert ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Fritze schrieb:


> jo, ich hatte die rumfeixfraktion vergessen




Wer feixt denn? Hoffentlich keiner. Bei so einem ernsten Thema sollte man doch sachlich bleiben. Was mir etwas Sorge macht, das ist, dass der TE verlangen könnte den Thread zu schließen. 

Was dann?


Ich habe nach reiner Mathematik, Analysis I-III, Algebra I+II mal "Angewandte Mathematik" gehört. Im Vorfeld war ich ja durchaus optimistisch und gespannt, aber dann...

Irgendwie habe ich beim Verfolgen dieses Threads ein "Deja Vu."


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> hat er n Sprung ?


Mindestens....
:vik:

Werd das wohl zukünftig immer wieder mal einstellen, dass der geneigte Neuleser in diesem Thread wieder etwas aufs eigentliche zurückgeführt wird..


----------



## angler1996 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

wo ist eigentlich der TE?Für die Fragestellung müßte er einen Angelboard -Orden bekommen, natürlich in Zink.
Thomas gibt es sowas?
Gruß A


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Bis jetzt nicht...


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal in die Wartungsöffnung meiner Twinpower MG C3000 09 geschaut. Das Pinion Gear ist aus Messing. Das Antriebsrad ist silberfarben. Durch die Öffnung fotografieren geht nicht. Und nu? Ich bitte um Auswertung, meinetwegen auch extra fein poliert, Interpretation und Stellungnahme der Rollenfachleute.



Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es hierzu noch kein fachkundiges Statement gibt. Infos waren das doch genug.


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*...16*


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Uli, hast Du noch nicht gemerkt, Fakten "Pro Shimano" werden von der "Antizink-Fraktion" gerne und beharrlich ignoriert!!!
> 
> Das Wort "Zinkschaum" wird von besagten Leuten auch beharrlich ignoriert....



Die wurden doch auch schon erwähnt, aber soviel spricht für Shimano auch wieder nicht. 

*15*


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

... bekommt der 1000. post nen
gratis zink getriebe  gestiftet von shamoni??


----------



## hotte50 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

könnt ihr nicht mal aufhören mit diesen fachlich fundierten Diskussionen....

jetzt habe ich schon wieder meine Mittagspause überzogen, gestern abend meinen Fernsehfilm verpasst.

Dafür aber endlich mal wieder so richtig abgelacht. Hat ja auch was. Was ist da schon so ein oller Fernsehfilm oder ein Anpfiff von Chef dagegen. :q

Jetzt muss ich aber los, zum Baumarkt und Zinkspray kaufen um meinen angerosteten Zaun zu veredeln. 

Ich hoffe ich mach da keinen Fehler und mein Zaun zerbröselt nicht anschließend.  |kopfkrat

oder hat da jemand eine Empfehlung für mich ?  

Det vielleicht ? :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mit diesem Posting zeigtst du mal wieder, dass Du anderer Leute Beiträge nicht liest, aber sinnlos kommentierst....



Achso, du scheinst dabei meine Ausführungen zur Stradic überlesen zu haben - Die Shimanos wurden keinesfalls schlecht geredet, habe die Bremse, Optik, Spule etc. gelobt.

Die Robustheit und das Gewicht lassen aber zu wünschen übrig, eine gleich schwere ABU kommt mit einem massiveren Gehäuse, samt deutlich größeren Getriebe daher. 

Wenn ich für eine ABU 79 € zahlen, für ne Stradic 130 €, die ABU mit einem Voll-Alugehäuse, robusteren Getriebe (Dorsche lassen grüßen ), einer ähnlich guten Schnurverlegung und einem weicheren Lauf daherkommt, dann frage ich mich doch, warum ich mir ne Stradic kaufen soll?

Die Stradic hat einige Vorteile seitens der Bremse, Optik, Abwurfkante, aber ob es den Preisaufschlag rechtfertigt ist fraglich.

Für den harten Meereseinsatz ist die Stradic sicher keine gute Wahl, da müsste man mind. zu einer 4000er Stradic greifen, die dennoch anfälliger, schwerer und teurer als vergleichbare Konkurrenzprodukte ist.

PS: Wir sprechen von einer US-Stradic, die der EU-Version überlegen sein sollte


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Fritze schrieb:


> jup, vielleicht sollten wir das ganze Problem mal in eine Matrix fassen - und damit das nicht zu öde wird --> natürlich mit _komplexen |rolleyes_ Koeffizienten :q :q :q
> 
> Da wird man dann bestimmt über Kondition/Eigenwerte/Spektrum ... zu aussagekräftigeren und praxisbezogeneren Schlussfolgerungen kommen :q :q :q




Fritze!!! Endlich einer der das entscheidende Problem wirklich erkennt. Ich vermute fast, dass die eigentliche Problematik in Form einer transzendenten Konstanten ausgedrückt werden muß. Sicherlich gibt es eine Zahl ähnlich Pi oder e, die multipliziert mit dem Durchmesser der Wartungsöffnung den Verschleißfaktor ergibt, den man wohl eher im Bereich der komplexen Zahlen vermutet. Denn, man könnte das ja eher als negativ denn positiv auffassen.

Machen wir uns auf die Suche nach der universellen Rollenformel!!!#6


----------



## mirkooo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie jetzt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Der geneigte "Neuleser" soll sich bitte schön die Mühe machen alles hier nachzulesen und durch kompetente Postings sein Verständnis äußern. So als "Quereinsteiger" kommt es nämich schnell mal vor, dass einem hier "der Mund verboten", oder "das Wort entzogen" wird|bla:|bla:
> 
> ...


Ich bin Oberpfälzer und wenn jemand sagt das ich ruhig sein soll, dann bin ich das rein aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## mirkooo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Für den harten Meereseinsatz ist die Stradic sicher keine gute Wahl, da müsste man mind. zu einer 4000er Stradic greifen, die dennoch anfälliger, schwerer und teurer als vergleichbare Konkurrenzprodukte ist.


Was ist für Dich ein Konkurrenzprodukt?


----------



## Nick_A (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Sodala, das ist dann wohl der 1.000-und-erste Eintrag !!! 

*1.001x WAHNSINN !!! :q :q :q :q*

Alle irre hier ! ***LACH***


----------



## Merlin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich schreibe auch mal nichts Gehaltvolles damit wir noch 2000 Postings voll bekommen |wavey:


----------



## Slotti (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

so ich melde mich ab ins Wochenende, bischen nageln und so  , weils gut werden soll hab ich die Rollen nochmals geöffnet und von dem guten Zinkspray reingetan und zum perfekten Abschluß nochmals extra poliert 

Wünsche euch noch viel Spass beim Diskutieren oder auch nicht.

|wavey:


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> so ich melde mich ab ins Wochenende, bischen nageln und so  , weils gut werden soll hab ich die Rollen nochmals geöffnet und von dem guten Zinkspray reingetan und zum perfekten Abschluß nochmals extra poliert
> 
> Wünsche euch noch viel Spass beim Diskutieren oder auch nicht.
> 
> |wavey:



Vergiss den "Zinkschaum" nicht, der fördert die Notlaufschmierung. :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> so ich melde mich ab ins Wochenende, bischen nageln und so



Mensch, ich wünsche dir viel Spaß dabei. Schade, ich kann nur angeln gehen!


*Tatüüüüüüüüü*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> so ich melde mich ab ins Wochenende, bischen nageln und so  , weils gut werden soll hab ich die Rollen nochmals geöffnet und von dem guten Zinkspray reingetan und zum perfekten Abschluß nochmals extra poliert



Was der Mark da wieder alles an seinem Teich macht...

Ferkelfahnder!!! |sagnix


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## Ollek (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Dennoch Martin solltest du deinen Diskussionsstil mal überdenken, mehr als Motzen und heisse Luft kommt da auch nich.

Ich erinnere in dem Zusammenhang an die "Lebende Köderfische Diskussion" 

Nur gemotze und nix dahinter weil du das was andere Meinen und sagen gar nicht richtig verstehst oder verstehen willst. |uhoh:

Andere hätten viel früher ne Verwarnung gekriegt (Ein Schelm der Böses denkt)

Gruss und nix für ungut.

Ups jetzt hat die selbsternannte Boardpolizei wieder zugeschlagen|rotwerden

PS: Und ja ich glaube du bist manchmal im falschem Film


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



			
				Tom schrieb:
			
		

> Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


Dass einige lieber "streiten" als  Angeln zu gehen????
Uiii - pöser Fränky! :q *aufdiefingerklopf*


----------



## melis (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie wurde in einem anderen Thread getitelt: "Mr. Laberlaber"......:m:m
> 
> Keine Ahnung und davon sehr viel


Ha Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## taxel (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....
> 
> WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..
> ...



Das kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen. Deswegen:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....
> 
> WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..
> ...



#h


----------



## Ollek (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



taxel schrieb:


> Das kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen. Deswegen:
> 
> 
> 
> #h



|rolleyes Aber nur wenn man nicht grade Mod oder Admin ist, denn dann würde man vermutlich wegen Spammens verwarnt.


Gruss


----------



## Khaane (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



melis schrieb:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!!



Kinndergarden oder Haubtschuhle? #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das hast du gerade nicht wirklich gemacht?




















































Doch...Wie geil ist das denn bitte


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Eia ei ei, |jump: hier ist was los! |bigeyes 


M.O. in einer Glanzrolle als Forumstroll #6,
permanentes universelles und möglichst gegenseitiges bezichtigen von allem möglichen, :g
das geht Slotti lieber gleich nageln  - nix mehr mit angeln ,
gequirlter Zink und Schaumschlägerei und Hühnerka..e , macht es führderhin wohl unmöglich, #c
der angelspezi vom berüchtigten Team-82 beschreit den Weltuntergang wie die Zeugen Jehovas (u.a.), |znaika:|znaika:|znaika: 
es wird zwar gesagt "Nichts ist unmöglich!", aber keiner weiß oder glaubt so recht, was nun unmöglich ist? |kopfkrat
Das immerwährende neue Rollenglaubensbekenntnis von Thomas9904,
was apostelmäßig auch brav wiederholt wird,
und täglich mindestens einmal vorgelesen und ewiglich wiederholt wird. 
Der wahre Jünger des Shamonis kann dieses nun perfekt #6 auswendig. 
Der Satz "Oh großer Shamoni, unsere täglich Rolle gib uns ..." wurde als Einleitung noch vergessen,
aber das ist eine läßliche Sünde und kommt dann in die 2.Strophe ... 


Wieso erinnert mich das schon seit einiger Zeit mehr an einen Glaubenskrieg, als eine technische Diskussion? 


Aber ich habe nun hoffentlich den wahren Schuldigen entdeckt: :m

Es ist nicht der blaue Shamoni, nein, die hinterlistige schwarze Samuraimannschaft von Daewon ist schuld,
verstärkt durch etliche unheilige Shogune,
wiedererstanden und erstarkt aus der grauen Vorzeit.
Der schwarze Daewon hat lange und heimlich versucht den blauen Shamoni zu köpfen! |bigeyes
Shamoni schlägt nun gezielt mit gezinkten Waffen zurück um das Höllenfeuer zu löschen ...

Weitere Hintergründe zu diesem Spektakel werden derzeit eruiert. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Innerhalb des Forums ist's doch gestattet. 

Spaß muss sein, und zwar mindestens soviel, dass es nicht ins bittere Zähnefletschen und Beissen abgleitet!


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich kann erst Schnaps saufen, wenns dunkel ist.

Euer Zustand erweckt beim alten Shamoni-Fürsten Neid.

Ich glaube ich hab Detlef verstanden.

Der Daiwoh-Master kriegt sie am Ende Alle.

Zeit die Shamoni-Aktien zu verkaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> was willst du mit ner Daiwö? Die hat Flutluken! :g


Patrick, du hast es intuitiv erfaßt! #6

Wenn der Daewon mit Flutluken arbeitet - dann braucht Shamoni natürlich auch welche. 

Nicht im teuersten Modell einer Salzwasser-Stella, aber man kann ja mal klein anfangen. So als heimlicher Wettstreit, wer baut die besten Flutluken.
Und bei Shamoni bleibt das Wasser dann höchstwahrschienlich sauber drin . So'n halben Kram mit gleich wieder ablaufen machen die nun nicht. #d

Aber erstmal müssen wir - bevor neue Fässer und Staudämme aufgeschlagen werden, einmal mit der Zinkerei weiterkommen.

Und zwar auch damit, ob eben in der Twinpower-FC oder der Seido RA/FA überhaupt soviel Zink drin ist - oder gar nicht oder noch nicht.
Das ist streng genommen erstmal eine Absicherung der Basisannahmen - sind die weiteren Annahmen überhaupt haltbar und richtig? Sonst testen hier viele Zink-Beta-Testfischer auf Zink-komm-raus und belasten ihre Rollen was geht, aber es passiert gar nichts? Wie soll man auch die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen finden, wenn gar keine drin ist?

Also - ein Verfahren zur besseren faktischen Absicherung ist gefragt.
Wie ich oben schon ankündigte :m - zeige ich jetzt gleich einen einfachen Vorgang, mit dem man schon mal schnell und auch mit vielen linken Händen doch eine erste Analyse vornehmen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Teil-1*

1. Als erstes muss man die Spule der Stationärrolle an der Bremsschraube abschrauben (FD=Front-Drag Modell) oder per Druckknopf (RD=Rear-Drag Modell)  abnehmen und sicher beiseite legen, nicht dass sie wegrollert. 

2. Die Rolle so kurbeln, dass die Spulenachse (meist aus Stahl, da wo die Spule draufsteckte) möglichst weit nach außen fährt.

3. Da wo die Achse aus dem Rotor kommt, und wo sie so schön auf und nieder im Zentrum gleitet , da ist die interessante Stelle wo die Achse auch durch das Rotorantriebszahnradrad (pinion gear) geht, und wo man meist etwas von diesem Rotorantriebszahnradrad sehen kann. 

4. Wenn man nicht so gut sehen kann, ist Dreck oder überflüssige Schmiere im Weg. 
Die lohnt es sich immer wegzuwischen und eine Mini-Wartung zu machen, schließlich ist das eine freiliegende, regelmäßig zu säubernde und nachzuschmierende Stelle, wenn die Rolle gut laufen und lange halten soll. Schadet also nix :m - im Gegenteil. 
Hinterher das richtige Rollenöl in den Spalt, und sie läuft evtl. eine echte Ecke leichter, wenn sie dort schon trocken gelaufen war.

Hier erstmal eim 1.Bild, wo man abputzen muss,
und 2. das Achsen-Rotor-Zentrum einer Shimano Exage R*A*.

Was man dort sieht, ist ein Ende einer Messinghülse (vom Rotorantriebszahnradrad) innerhalb einer Messingmutter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Teil-2*

Das Achsen-Rotor-Zentrum einer Shimano Twinpower XT-R*A*.

Was man dort sieht, ist ein das sehr schmale und tiefliegend kurze Ende einer Messinghülse (vom Rotorantriebszahnradrad) innerhalb einer Messingmutter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Teil-3*

Das Achsen-Rotor-Zentrum einer Shimano Sedona F*B*.

Was man dort sieht, ist ein Ende einer Messinghülse (vom Rotorantriebszahnradrad) innerhalb einer Messingmutter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Teil-4*

Das Achsen-Rotor-Zentrum einer Shakespeare Sigma 060 / Conato 060.

Was man dort sieht, ist ein Ende einer Messinghülse (vom Rotorantriebszahnradrad) innerhalb einer Messingmutter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Teil-5*

Das Achsen-Rotor-Zentrum einer Shimano Ultegra (Starship) JP-Modell.

Was man erstmal sieht, ist die Abdeckung eines besseren "Floating Shaft" (1.Bild).
Also eine verbesserte leichtere Lagerung.
Der muss erstmal herunter, 2 klitzekleine ganz einfache Schräubchen (2.Bild).
Dann sieht man erstmal nicht so richtig (3.Bild) das Zentrum, im 4.Bild aber schon.
Was man dort wieder sieht, ist ein Ende einer Messinghülse (vom Rotorantriebszahnradrad) innerhalb einer Messingmutter.


----------



## hans albers (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

moin det

...sagt uns das , dass das pinion gear aus messing besteht..?

mich würde dabei auch noch mal das 
getriebe der sigma (und daiwa 2600 zb.) 
interessieren, da ja sehr langlebig...

kein zink ???|supergri

greetz
lars


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Teil-6*

Das Achsen-Rotor-Zentrum einer Shimano Stella JP-SW-Modell.

Was man erstmal sieht, ist die Abdeckung eines besseren "Floating Shaft" und Dichtung (1.Bild).
Also eine verbesserte leichtere Lagerung und Abdichtung.
Der muss erstmal herunter, 2 klitzekleine ganz einfache Schräubchen.
Dann sieht man erstmal nicht so richtig (2.Bild) das Zentrum, im 3.Bild mit abgedrehtem Mutter+Lagerelement aber schon.
Was man dort wieder sieht, ist ein Ende einer Messinghülse (vom Rotorantriebszahnradrad).

Zum Glück wird in eine Stella so schnell kein Zinkgetriebe kommen - das aber nur mal zur Veranschaulichung, wie mit aufwendigerer Rollentechnik die Abschirmmaßnahmen am Achsendurchgang wachsen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Teil-7*

Hier mal ein Blick auf ein Kurbelzahnrad mit dem schwarzen "Black-Almite" drauf, das ist auch sehr gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Schöne Fotos, angelst du die Rollen auch?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Teil-8*

Das Achsen-Rotor-Zentrum einer Shimano Alivio F*B*/08.

Was man dort sieht, ist ein Ende einer Zinkdruckgusshülse (vom Rotorantriebszahnradrad) innerhalb einer einfachen Mutter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Teil-9*

Und hier als "Überraschungsgast"  der enttarnte Agent, ein Ziehsohn des roten Shoguns von Daewon und seinem Höllenfeuer. Eine brandgefährliche Waffe ... |bigeyes

Was man dort sieht, ist ein schöne große Messingmutter eingefaßt in einem Vielzahnkranz zur Schraubensicherung.
Doch was sich hinter diesem gewaltigen Messingmorgenstern verbirgt - das wird erst später verraten, bedarf noch inquisitorischer |director: Verhöre #y und Folter! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Teil-10*

Liebe *Besitzer der Seidos FA/RA und Twinpower-FCs*, nun seid ihr dran! :m

Was sieht man an der Stelle bei euren Rollen?

Auf dass ihr nicht ewiglich auf das Zinken warten und fürchten müßtet. :g

DRU, Pauly, Nick_A mit der TP-FC, und mirkooo mit der Seido! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hans albers schrieb:


> ...sagt uns das , dass das pinion gear aus messing besteht..?


Genau das, ja.



hans albers schrieb:


> mich würde dabei auch noch mal das
> getriebe der sigma (und daiwa 2600 zb.)
> interessieren, da ja sehr langlebig...
> kein zink ???|supergri


Keine Zinklegierung im Getriebe , tut mir leid.   Das Zink ist sauber in Kupfer gehältert, wie sich das gehört.

Das Rotorantriebszahnrad/Pinion Gear ist bei beiden aus Messing (siehe auch oben Bild Post 1032), das Kurbelgroßrad aus einer einfacheren Alulegierung. 
Die bei der 2600C auch mal 2 Wochen in Salzwasser und Sand liegend aushalten tut - auch die Rolle *kann* vollaufen, falls sie *lange* genug drinnen liegt.  Man soll gute Rollen ja nicht verleihen ... |rolleyes
Und bei der Sigma und Konsorten auch für ganze Boote mit mehreren Personen drin zu kurbeln ausgereicht hat. 
Kein Top-Duraluminium, aber dafür gibts auch ein bischen Materialüberstand.


----------



## hans albers (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

.. danke..

ich glaube, ich werde mal 
demnächst wieder einige meiner 
alten schätzchen aufschrauben...

wobei die meisten (quicks /sigmas/älteren ryobis)
wohl kein "zink" beinhalten..

das war wohl auch schon damals eher 
den billigeren modellen vorbehalten


greetz
lars


----------



## mirkooo (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *Teil-10*
> 
> Liebe *Besitzer der Seidos FA/RA und Twinpower-FCs*, nun seid ihr dran! :m
> 
> ...


Bilder kann ich machen, allerdings bezweifle ich das die hilfreich sind. Ich hab nur eine Cam und das ist die im BlackBerry.


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Det

Ja, weisst Du das ist so es gibt da so ein Kabel zwischen Cam und Laptop und das ist weg.
Aber ich suche mal.
Habe ja auch noch mehr Shamonis hier, auch wenn die bei mir jetzt wohl aussterben, aber noch sind sie hier.


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Aber was ich nicht so genau verstanden habe?
Gehts nur um die doofe Messingmutter??
Und was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Patrick

Nu sach nicht bei Daiwa gibts jetzt auch son "Schnodder".
Dann müsste man ja wirklich komplett auf BC umsteigen.


----------



## degl (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@all,
hab eben mal gegoogelt und diesen Begriff eingegeben:

*Zinkgußgetriebe..........*

*und war wieder hier#h*

*gruß degl*


----------



## degl (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Dabei würde mich doch schon interessieren, wieviel Zink, die Zinker denn in ihren Rollen verbauen, respt. wieviel Zinkanteil denn nun in der Materiallegierung enthalten ist..........;+

Werde diesen Tread weiterverfolgen#h

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Das immerwährende neue Rollenglaubensbekenntnis von Thomas9904,
> was apostelmäßig auch brav wiederholt wird, und täglich mindestens einmal vorgelesen und ewiglich wiederholt wird.
> Der wahre Jünger des Shamonis kann dieses nun perfekt  auswendig.


??? 
Da Du ja gerne "(pseudo??)wissenschaftlich" argumentierst, solltest Du aber auch etwas gründlicher lesen, das war auf ALLE ROLLEN ALLER HERSTELLER bezogen, da stand nirgends was von Shimano.

Davon ab:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....
> 
> WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> und was soll das jetzt beweisen bzw aussagen?


Dass man in einem ersten Schritt (meist) sehr einfach an eine Sichtung und eine Beurteilung des Rotorantriebsrades (pinion gear) herankommt.



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> willst du jetzt anhand einiger Fotos von Seido, Exage und co über Stella, Twin Power, Branzino und Certate urteilen?


Na klar kann ich das, nicht vollständig und schlussendlich, aber kann eben sehen, ob die alle dort Messing bieten, oder was schwarzes, oder was mattgraues oder silberglänzendes oder oder ....
Das sollte jeder einfach so sehen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber was ich nicht so genau verstanden habe?
> Gehts nur um die doofe Messingmutter??
> Und was soll das bedeuten?


Nicht die Messingmutter, sondern der sichtbare Ring zwischen der herausragenden Stahlachse und der Mutter.
Siehe Post 1027, 3.Bild, genau da wo die rote Pfeilspitze aufhört.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2505195&postcount=1027
Das sind 3 Teile: Die Mutter ganz außen, darin dieses schmale sichtbare Hülsenende von dem "pinion gear", darin die herausragend Spulenachse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Da kommt man ja kaum hinterher, wenn ihr immer so viel schreibt....


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....
> 
> WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kommt man ja kaum hinterher, wenn ihr immer so viel schreibt....


Wir sollten  << Write-Lock Tokens >> verteilen! :q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....


Das ist gut, sehe ich auch so.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WIE das eine Firma *schafft*, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..


Sehe ich ncht so. Wenn das stinkt, radioaktiv oder elektromagnetisch strahlt, ist es nicht egal. 
Und komme mal meiner Frau in die Nähe, wenn Du ihr irgendetwas aus "rutschsicherem" und "grifffreundlichen" Weichplastik anbieten willst. |krach: Das gibt schnell ein Nudelholz ...

Es gibt eben sogar Leute, die haben Materialvorlieben, sein es kein_Plastik und viel lieber Holz, sei es Kork und Holz statt Duplon, usw.
Das ist von der Aufzählung her noch lange nicht vollständig.
Zwischen einem Trabant und einem Mercedes 500 SEL sehe ich schon einige Unterschiede, und auch die Ledersitze sind neben den Alu-Felgen nicht unwichtig.

Das mit dem *schafft* ist der Fehler in der Argumentation, denn das Schaffen ist nicht definiert.
Bisher wird aushalten durch Trial+Error bei den Anglern erprobt, und ein nicht geringer Teil dieses Forums und anderer Foren beschäftigt sich permanent damit, um überhaupt ein paar Aussagen und "schafft die Rolle" und Resistenz zu gewinnen.
Der Hersteller ist dabei vollkommen außen vor, entweder wissentlich bedeckt gehalten, oder unfähig das im Kontext zu durchdringen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).


Hast Du denn auch mitbekommen, dass die "Arcs und Klone" teilweise ein Getriebeproblem wegen Zinkdruckguss haben? 
Das betrifft aber nur die Clones der Ryobi Zauber (<-das Orginal), wo auch die vielzitierte Red Arc (als rotlackierte Zauber) dazugehört.
Die andere Arc, ein Clone der Ryobi Applause (<-das Orginal), und dabei das ältere Urmodell und Vormodell der Zauber, hat das nicht und gilt inzwischen bei den benutzenden Anglern als die robusteste Rolle im sehr kleinen Formfaktor.
So liegt hinter dem einen Begriff "Arc" die ganze Breite und Höhen+Tiefen Rollenwelt verborgen, die eine top, die andere ein bischen gezinkt und pfui.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..


Das ist so. Dabei sagt das aber nur, dass im Moment nicht extremer Schrott verkauft wurde und die Rollen nicht gleich kaputt gehen und nicht gleich auseinanderfliegen. Mehr nicht.
Vor allem unter Berücksichtigung jahrelangem Verkauf und Abfluss aus Rollenlagerhalden ist das eine sehr ungewisse Sache.
Dass die früheren P3-Rollenmodelle bis Exage FA/RA vom Getriebe her gut waren, ist ein langjährig ausprobierter Fakt.
Was ist den gerade ausgelieferten P3-Rollen verbaut ist, ob es schlichtweg noch dasselbe ist, oder was anderes, das ist Spekulation solange niemand nachschaut. 
Und Werbepapier ist eben beliebig beschreibbar, ankündbar und auch geduldig.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant.


Mir nicht. Kuhscheixxe stinkt i.d.R. Mit mir nicht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..


Das ist richtig und führt zu dem eigentlichen Problem, denn dass sich der (jeweilige) Rollenhersteller bewußt und zusätzlich Probleme einlöffelt, halte ich genausowenig für zutreffend.
Die Kostenstruktur ist abhängig von der Kalkulation, aber auch der Marktsituation, hier insbesondere der Konkurrenz. Wenn wie in den letzten 2 Jahren geschehen Daiwa mit einer Masse an "Klapperrollen"  den Markt und auch alle kleinen Händler überschwemmt, kann das an Shimano nicht spurlos vorübergehen. Überdies zeigte Ryobi (bzw. der Hersteller) mit einer verschlechternden Fertigungsoptimierung durch klapprig eingebaute Billigritzel (im Vergleich zu Shimano), dass man sowas trotzdem verkaufen kann und damit Geld verdienen kann. Auch das kann an Shimano nicht spurlos vorübergehen, und am Anglerboard auch nicht, wie annähernd hundert Threads und zigtausend Posts ganz locker beweisen. 

Aber frei nach Ruskins Spruch und einer Umkehr könnte man auch sagen: :m
"Nichts ist so schlecht, als dass man es nicht noch schlechter machen könnte".



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein).


Das tun wir gar nicht und können wir hier nicht, da uns schlichtweg quantitative Messmethoden fehlen. Das könnte Stiftung Rollentest in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Metallurgischen Institut.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.


Das ist jetzt aber ein Verlassen auf einen sehr subjektiven Standpunkt. 

Vlt. überraschenderweise stimme ich dir sogar teilweise zu: Es kommt auf den Angler(in) und den Einsatzzweck an, daraus ergeben sich die Erwartungen.
Die sehen bei mir grundsätzlich anders aus, und jeder hat daraus sein eigenes *Erwartungsbild*, welches aber auch von den bisherigen Erfahrungen abhängt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind.


Ja, aber nicht ganz. Da nicht für jeden Angler in unendlicher Vielzahl und Auswahl ein anderes Gerät geliefert wird, kann auch nicht jeder Angler einfach so das passende Gerät bekommen!? 

Schleien-Stefan hat es weiter oben schon genannt: Auf die Gesamtleistung und die Kette an Faktoren kommt es an. Damit ein Rollengerät hinreichendes leistet, muss jeder Faktor über den Anforderungen liegen, eingerechnet eines kleinen Jitters. Liegt ein Faktor unter den Anforderungen, hält es nicht stand und kann die Erwartungen nicht erfüllen. Das Gerät versagt.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..
> 
> Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen.


Ich halte es für mindestens notwendig, mal 3 Klassen zu definieren und zu unterscheiden. Auch mehr könnte helfend sein - dann später.

Klasse-A:
Eine Rolle, die als Placebo oder sehr seltenes Angeln taugt.
Der passende Angler wird sie nach seinen Erwartungen und Plänen sehr selten einsetzen, vlt. 2 mal im Jahr an einen Urlaubswochenende angeln. Die Fische sind eher klein, wenn überhaupt was gefangen wird, und die Freude darüber groß. Wenn nach 3 oder 5 Jahren die Rolle kaputt ist, oder bei einem großen Fisch kaputt geht, heult keiner. Die Gefahren für die Rolle kommen aus einem ganz anderen Bereich, Aufbewahrung, Transport und Unfälle.

Klasse-B:
Eine Rolle, die für öfter im leichten Einsatz zu angeln taugt.
Der passende Angler wird sie nach seinen Erwartungen und Plänen öfter, aber nicht dauernd einsetzen, und eher vorsichtig zu Werke gehen. Es geht nicht um Extremeinsätze und intensives Fischen. Die Fische sind eher normal, und es kommt öfter mal einer ans Band. Es geht aber nicht um Extremdrills oder "Kapitalenjagd", was auch immer.
Wenn nach 3 oder 5 Jahren die Rolle kaputt ist, oder bei einem großen Fisch kaputt geht, heult auch keiner, die Freude über einen "Kapitalfisch" an geschroteter Rolle überwiegt. Die Gefahren für die Rolle sind durch bessere Aufbewahrung, Transport und wenig Unfälle nicht so sehr von außen.

Klasse-C:
Eine Rolle, die sehr oft oder sehr extrem eingesetzt wird.
Der passende Angler wird sie nach seinen Erwartungen und Plänen sehr oft, eigentlich mehr als 1mal die Woche einsetzen wollen, quasi dauernd.
Und die Einsätze sind oft nicht gerade vorsichtig zu Werke gehend. Es geht  um Extremeinsätze und intensives Fischen. Die Fische sind normal bis möglichst groß, und es kommt öfter mal einer ans Band. Es geht aber auch um Extremdrills oder "Kapitalenjagd", was auch immer. 
Das Gerät soll wegen dem intensiven Einsatz aber *trotzdem* klein und schnuckelig sein, auch möglischt leicht und nicht ermüdend. Und gerade darin lauert die größte Falle, der größte Widerspruch. Klein+leicht versus grob_einsetzbar+resistent geht nicht, oder immer nur als mehr oder weniger gelungener Kompromiss. Hier sind nur allerbeste Materialien zugelassen. :m
Die Rolle soll bei einem großen Fisch nicht kaputt gehen, und muss bis zur Landung durchhalten, aber auch hier ist das in anbetracht eines überragenden Fanges noch zu verschmerzen. Die Schmerztoleranz bezüglich des Preises liegt deutlich höher. Rumgeheult wird immer dann, wenn die Rolle die grundlegende Resistenzerwartung im Einsatz überhaupt nicht "bringt" . 
Die Gefahren für die Rolle sind durch bessere Aufbewahrung, Transport und wenig Unfälle nicht so sehr von außen, viele Rollen werden hier sogar sorgsam eingepackt, eingetütet und öfter mal gesäubert und gepflegt. Das ist in den anderen Klassen eher die seltene Ausnahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nur ganz kurz weil wenig Zeit und gleich weg, aber das schon wieder zeigt, dass Du eben nicht richtig liest:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> > Zitat von Thomas9904
> ...


Deswegen habe ich ja extra geschrieben, dass das eben eine individuelle Einstellung ist.

So wie Du Deine hast, musst Du anderen eben eine andere zugestehen - und denen ist das eben vielleicht egal...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Für solche 3 Klassen sieht das Angelszenario jeweils anders aus.

Und wenn für die Klasse-A Zinkdruckgussgetriebe eingesetzt werden, kann es sehr passend sein.
Ich hatte gerade im Baumarkt Noname-Angelrollen gesehen, Kit mit Rute für 6,98 EUR und sowas ... |bigeyes
Wenn sich Shimano und Daiwa mit diesen Dumpingrollen auseinandersetzen müssen und wollen,
dann ist das eine grundlegend andere Marktwelt. Dies ist dem stärker engagierten Angler weitgehend fremd.

Und genau dafür - als eine durchaus *mal* einsetzbare Wenig-Einsatz- oder Placebo-Rolle taugte eine Rolle mit Zinkdruckgussgetriebe dann schon - wenn sie denn wenigstens gescheit geschmiert ist oder wird. 

Wohlgemerkt die wirkliche *durchgängige Getriebeversion*, alle Zahnräder incl. Pinion Gear, nicht nur eines aus Zinkdruckguss irgendwo versteckt.
Am funktional wichtigen Rotorantriebszahnrad/Pinion Gear gibt es da kein Vertun, das scheidet die Klasse.
Für einen Verkauf in der Klasse-A wäre die einfache Alivio FB sogar gar nicht mal schlecht - relativ gesehen, denn andere Hersteller können es durchweg noch schlechter. Das ändert aber nichts an einer Einschätzung bezüglich Klasse-B und Klasse-C.

Und genau da mache ich den Herstellern einen Vorwurf, zu einem unbewältigten Thema:
Die Tauglichkeit und die Einsatzerwartung sollte genauer spezifiziert sein, aber auch bezifferbar sein.
Das ist eine offene Aufgabe, die letztlich dem das Verfahren beherrschenden und anwendenden Hersteller sogar einen Marktvorteil bringen könnte. 
Spro hat das mit ihrer Tuff-Body-Werbung, praktisch zeitgleich zum Hardbody-Z von Daiwa, ja schon vorgeführt. Suggeriert zumindest Klasse-C.


----------



## Khaane (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das die TP-FC User sich sogar für das Makro der Rotorschraube zu fein sind, ist schon sehr erstaunlich - Lässt doch die Frage aufkommen, warum diese Leute überhaupt mitdiskutieren, wenn sie an einer vollständigen Aufklärung der Eingangsfrage nicht interessiert sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das die TP-FC User sich sogar für das Makro der Rotorschraube zu fein sind, ist schon sehr erstaunlich - Lässt doch die Frage aufkommen, warum diese Leute überhaupt mitdiskutieren, wenn sie an einer vollständigen Aufklärung der Eingangsfrage nicht interessiert sind.


|good: sag ich nur, und langsam zieht sich die Schlinge zu! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz weil wenig Zeit und gleich weg, aber das schon wieder zeigt, dass Du eben nicht richtig liest:
> 
> Deswegen habe ich ja extra geschrieben, dass das eben eine individuelle Einstellung ist.
> 
> So wie Du Deine hast, musst Du anderen eben eine andere zugestehen - und denen ist das eben vielleicht egal...


Für Klasse-A User sehe ich das auch so - aber nur ganz grob im ersten Überblick!

Die von mir skizzierten Klasse-B und Klasse-C Benutzer von Rollen würden Dir aber wohl was husten! :m
Von "eben vielleicht egal" sehe ich bei denen weit und breit nichts.

Ändert aber auch nichts an dem Verhältnis von real vorkommender Menge und der Wortführung hier im Forum. Die Klasse-A Benutzer sind in der realen Angelwelt sicher weitaus in der Überzahl, vlt sogar 100:1, aber nicht hier in der Wortführung und Schriftäußerung!


----------



## hotte50 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sehe ich ncht so. Wenn das stinkt, radioaktiv oder elektromagnetisch strahlt, ist es nicht egal.
> Und komme mal meiner Frau in die Nähe, wenn Du ihr irgendetwas aus "rutschsicherem" und "grifffreundlichen" Weichplastik anbieten willst. |krach: Das gibt schnell ein Nudelholz ...



jetzt ist mir endlich klar, wieso Du dermaßen viel Zeit mit blablabla im AB verbringst...

Du willst dadurch deiner Frau aus dem Wege gehen....wegen dem Nudelholz...

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Was heißt zu fein? Wer hat hier denn überhaupt ne TP FC?


Also zumindest wie hier im Thread schon gepostet, DRU, Pikepauly und Nick_A.
Vlt. sind die aber Pfingstangeln? Ich muss auch gleich los in den Wald, mit meiner Frau. 
Bis nach dem Wochenende sollten wir aber schon warten können. #h


----------



## shR!mp (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

hmm nachdem ich den tröd amüsiert und interessiert die letzten wochen verfolgt habe denke ich das was Thomas und Det grade disskutiert haben ist der Aufhänger der Diskusion:

Es ist der Anspruch an die Rolle

es ist klar das man an billige Rollen keine Ansprüche stellt wie ja bei der Alivio oft erwähnt wurde

an eine teure Rolle grade wenn sie schon über 200 € kostet aber schon und da ist es verständlich das es einigen übel aufstößt wenn sie lesen das Zink, also ein billiger und scheinbar eben schlechterer Werkstoff als Alu verbaut wird. 

weil eben der Anspruch vorhanden ist das eine so hochpreisige Rolle ideal und fehlerfrei durchkonstruiert ist und keine Schwachstellen aufweist.


nur als Bsp: wenn ich bedenke das ich für 200€ ne kleine Avetmult bekomme die voll aus Alu und Stahl ist und mit der ich auch einen Thunfisch fangen kann dann aber für den gleichen oder höheren preis nur eine kleine 2500 oder 4000 Rolle bekomme mit Zinkgetriebe dann macht das mich persönlich stutzig :g -> das mal subjektiv am RAnde


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Sorry Det, aber von realer Angelwelt bist du doch am meisten entfernt #t


Wenn Du damit meinst, das ich extreme Ansprüche an das Gerät habe, dann hast Du damit sogar recht.  Wie Uli schon meinte, dass ein Leo2 meine Ansprüche an ein sicheres Auto erfüllen täte. Das ist aber wiederum ein bischen überzogen, und ein max. Schwedenpanzer mit viel Masse tut es eben auch, und die Karambolagen mit anderen Autos kommen gar nicht vor. :m

Meine Anforderungen an eine Rolle sind sicherlich hoch, sogar so hoch, dass ich hand-pimped bevorzuge, aber soweit brauche ich gar nicht zu gucken, z.B. zu Stefan, der ja auch etwas außergewöhnliche Fangaktionen macht und dabei erstklassige Erkenntnisse über Rollen sammelt.
Aber kennzeichnend für ihn ist eben auch, dass er das ganz nüchtern bewertet #6, wenn die nicht gerade günstige Rolle geplättet wird. Das unterscheidet sich wohltuend von oft gesehenen "wüsten Aufschreien", und ermöglicht eine treffliche Analyse und Chance auf Verbesserung. 

Schließlich stehen wir als Angler eigentlich gemeinsam gegen den bösen Konsumverführer, der primär nur unsere Geldbörse oder Konto ausräumen möchte. :m

Und sollten das kameradschaflich tun! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



shR!mp schrieb:


> nur als Bsp: wenn ich bedenke das ich für 200€ ne kleine Avetmult bekomme die voll aus Alu und Stahl ist und mit der ich auch einen Thunfisch fangen kann dann aber für den gleichen oder höheren preis nur eine kleine 2500 oder 4000 Rolle bekomme mit Zinkgetriebe dann macht das mich persönlich stutzig :g -> das mal subjektiv am RAnde


Finde ich ein treffendes Bsp., und damit dürftest Du nicht alleine sein.


----------



## Ollek (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

 @ Shrimp

absolut treffend auf dem Punkt gebracht und zeigt deutlich das es eben doch nicht so egal ist was verbaut wurde, auch wenn es unter umständen funktioniert.

Ich möchte schon wissen was ich für mein Geld kriege bei einem Material und Verfahren was weit hin als billige Lösung bekannt ist wärend die gleiche Firma in anderen marktstärkeren Ländern kaltgeformtes Alu als das nonplus anpreist.

Denn im Gegensatz zum Zink ist das Aluverfahren keine allgemein "Billige Variante" (wie man an den Links sehen kann)

Und nein ich glaube nicht das Shimano die Legierung neu erfunden hat #d

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Für Klasse-A User sehe ich das auch so - aber nur ganz grob im ersten Überblick!


Du maßt Dir also an, die "User" zu klassifizieren und folgerst daraus, dass nur ein bestimmter Teil der User einen Anspruch auf seine Individualität hat bzw. nur andere seine Individuaöltät und seinen Anspruch an seine Angelart/methode vorgeben können (es sei denn er wäre "A - Klasse - User?)?

Maße ich mir nicht an - Dir sei Deine Meinung gegeben, jedem andere seine, nur wenn man wie Du mit "absolutistischen" Ansrpüchen kommt, tue ich mir persönlich da immer mit schwer.

Ich halt mich da lieber an den netten Spruch "jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen" - ob das sich nun mit meiner Meinung deckt oder nicht.

Dass Du aber als Informatiker und Freizeitmechaniker Dich da traust, Deine Meinung als mehr oder weniger allgemeingültig darzustellen, zeugt zumindest nicht von fehlendem Selbstbewusstsein..

Jedem die Rolle, die er braucht und will - das Angebot ist breit genug..

Ob Du nun Zinkgetriebe verteufelst oder nicht (und zwar allgemein, immer noch ohne zu wissen oder zu belegen wie die einzelnen Legierungen aussehen, was sie können, was sie können müssen oder sollten etc.) sei Dir zugestanden auch dioe netten Fotos, die gar nichts belegen...

Allen andern:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....
> 
> WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob Du nun Zinkgetriebe verteufelst oder nicht (und zwar allgemein, immer noch ohne zu wissen oder zu belegen wie die einzelnen Legierungen aussehen, *was sie können, was sie können müssen* oder sollten etc.) sei Dir zugestanden


Hast Du gelesen, was ich oben zu meinen in 2 längeren Perioden gemachten *Erfahrungen* über Zinkdruckgusszahnräder geschrieben habe?
Wohlgemerkt analytische Erfahrungen an der Werkbank, plus praktische Erfahrungen am Wasser in Angeljahren.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch dioe netten Fotos, *die gar nichts belegen...*


Jetzt hast Du aber irgendwie nicht verstanden, was diese zeigen. 
Sie ermöglichen sogar eine sehr genaue inverse Beweisführung - sofern man mit diesen als Beispiel und Anleitung zur Sichtung rankommt, dass eben allermeist ein Messing Rotorantriebszahnrad verwendet wird. 
Und damit ist bzw. wäre mehr als die Hälfte des Threadthemas dann unabweisbar geklärt und vom Tisch - Der Sturm in Wasserglas, wenn man bei Messingritzeln von Zinkdruckgussgetrieben ausgeht... 
Das Kurbelantriebszahnrad (oder genannt Großrad oder Main Gear) ist schon ca. 5mal unkritischer. (im Verhältnis der Übersetzung)

Und über den Rolllauf, also die Abrollverhalten und die damit subjektiv empfundene Laufqualität haben wir bisher nur ansatzweise geredet. Ich bin mal gespannt, wenn du das erste werksmößige Zinkdruckgusszahnrad zu Zinkdruckgusszahnrad kurbelst.  
Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen und Versuche mit sowas zinkkratzeligem bekomme ich sogar dieses inzwischen schmiertechnisch erheblich aufgewertet, aber der Hersteller "packt" das offensichtlich nicht ... führe ich allerdings auch stark auf die Montagelinien zurück.

Bei vielen der hier schreibenden und mir bekannten Diskutierer weiß ich zumindest - ich erinnere nur an "Shimano Smooth Reliance", dass ein bestimmter "Kratzlevel" einfach nicht akzeptiert wird. Aber das wird sich durch Kurbeln an verschiedenen neuen Rollen auch als breiter Erfahrungsschatz verbreiten, das bin ich ganz zuversichtlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du maßt Dir also an, die "User" zu klassifizieren und folgerst daraus, dass nur ein bestimmter Teil der User einen Anspruch auf seine Individualität hat bzw. nur andere seine Individuaöltät und seinen Anspruch an seine Angelart/methode vorgeben können (es sei denn er wäre "A - Klasse - User?)?


Was ist daran so schlimm? In der Schule und anderswo werden die Leute auch klassifiziert. 
Das tut ja auch nicht weh, und ist nicht herabwürdigend, vor allem solange ich nicht jemanden fälschlich zwangsklassifiziere. :q
Dann kriegte ich bestimmt Mecker |krach:, wenn der Profi als Anfänger oder Noob klassifiziert oder qualifiziert fühlt. Andersherum wahrscheinlich weniger, aber wer vorsichtig oder sehr selbstkritisch-ehrlich ist, sagt das auch schon öfter #6, auch hier im Forum. Schützt dann schnell vor unnötigen Geldausgaben.
Muss sich aber wennschon, jeder selber einklassifizieren #h, und dann passt das schon hinlänglich. 

Das ist eine Hilfskonstruktion mit der Klassifizierung A,B,C bezüglich der Angelgeräte und Rollennutzung - ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, um 3 Gruppen nebeneinander stellen zu können. Und dann sieht man schon mehr ...

Das Problem z.B. bei Shimano ist ja, dass man durchaus Annahmen stellt, welches Rollenprodukt in welche Klasse taugt,
aber eben dazu keine Angaben vorhanden sind und die Trennlinie nicht so recht ersichtlich ist. Taugt der Preis alleine als Mittel? Da schiessen schonmal Sonderangebote und World-Wide-Market kräftig querbeet.
Z.B., ist die Technium noch ein Anfängermodell, oder schon ein mittleres Modell? |kopfkrat
Ist die Stella FA die einzig wahre Klasse-C Rolle von Shimano, wie sogar ein "Rollenwartungsprofi" sagt? #h


----------



## Ollek (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

11000 Beiträge

|schild-g Det


----------



## dirk-mann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

nee erst 1073


----------



## Ollek (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> nee erst 1073



seine :q


----------



## Merlin (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

_***Editiert, weil im Ton vergriffen***_


----------



## wilhelm (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

#r|good:


----------



## hotte50 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@TotalDurchblickerDet

in welche deiner "Klassifizerungen" würdest Du dich selber einordnen ??...

...das würde mich wirklich Interessieren...

...oder müsste diese erst noch erschaffen werden ??

Man, man man......geh mal wieder Angeln. #d


----------



## hotte50 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> _***Editiert, weil im Ton vergriffen***_




einige werden hier bestimmt bald an der unheilbaren Zinkpest erkranken...:q:q:q


----------



## dirk-mann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

moin

sorry ollek ja mit viel blabla auf 11000
achso meine tp fc läuft noch immer

gruß dirk


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> achso meine tp fc läuft noch immer



Und für mich viel relevanter, als die anderen Postings#6|supergri


----------



## Merlin (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> _***Editiert, weil im Ton vergriffen***_


 
Entschuldigung !


----------



## MrFloppy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> achso meine tp fc läuft noch immer


 
miene beiden tp fc laufen auch tadellos. kein kratzender oder rauher lauf, sondern einfach nur butterweich #6

gefischt hab ich die größere (tp5000fc) bis jetzt an ner diaflash xt-a mit 15lb powerpro. köder waren gufis von 16 bis 23cm und wobbler bis 25cm (insges. evtl. 15.000 würfe).

die kleine (tp2500fc) musste noch nicht soviel arbeiten, da ich zum forellenfischen auch noch ne tp2500fb mit 5lb powerpro hab --> bisher nur einsätze an der picker / feederrute mit körben bis 100g (evtl. 5000 würfe).

die anzahl der würfe hab ich grob geschätzt: +/- 10% hin oder her


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo dirk-mann u. MrFloppy!

Ihr habt wie ihr schreibt TP-FC da und im Einsatz.
Also mal ran an den Rotorflansch, siehe oben! #h

Die Blöße, die Spule nicht abschrauben zu können, könnt ihr aber euch nun wirklich nicht geben!? :m

Wenn es hier weitflächig am Abschrauben und Wechseln der Spule scheitern sollte, dann ... (schreib ich später weiter)


----------



## stichling-hunter (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> *mit viel blabla auf 11000*


Genauso siehts nämlich aus! Sinnloses rumphilosophieren mit wenig bis null Inhalt (zumindest in diesem Thread ist es doch nur spekulatives Gehetze)!

Wenn er seinem Nicknamen (*Angel*Det) mal die Ehre erweisen würde und die viele kostbare Zeit auch zum angeln nutzen würde anstatt hier ins endlose blabla zu investieren, dann könnte er auch mal mit praktischen und vorallem realistischen Fakten aufwarten!
Meiner Meinung nach, welche auch aus seinen anderen Postings herrührt, bereitet er sich doch ständig nur auf theoretischer Ebene auf die sagenumwobenen riesigen 1,50m+ und 50pfund+ Harzhechte vor (welche anscheinend kampfstärker als GTs sind)... aber wer weiß wann er das letzte Mal wirklich angeln war?!


----------



## wilhelm (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Elftausendeins Beiträge von AngelDet 
11000 X 5 Minuten =55000 Minuten =916,66 Std macht bei 9 Jahren Board ca.30 Min pro Tag.*Respekt.*

*Alle 100 Stunden einen Hecht nicht geangelt macht???????#q#q#q*

Wäre auch ein schöner Getriebetest gewesen.#6


----------



## mirkooo (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du gelesen, was ich oben zu meinen in 2 längeren Perioden gemachten *Erfahrungen* über Zinkdruckgusszahnräder geschrieben habe?
> Wohlgemerkt analytische Erfahrungen an der Werkbank, plus praktische Erfahrungen am Wasser in Angeljahren.


Du hast exakt gar keine Erfahrung gemacht, sondern nur irgendwas gelabert.



> Jetzt hast Du aber irgendwie nicht verstanden, was diese zeigen.
> Sie ermöglichen sogar eine sehr genaue inverse Beweisführung - sofern man mit diesen als Beispiel und Anleitung zur Sichtung rankommt, dass eben allermeist ein Messing Rotorantriebszahnrad verwendet wird.
> Und damit ist bzw. wäre mehr als die Hälfte des Threadthemas dann unabweisbar geklärt und vom Tisch -


Und weiter? Es geht darum ob Zinkdruckguß für Angelrollen tauglich ist, nicht Du Dir was anderes zusammendenkst.



> Und über den Rolllauf, also die Abrollverhalten und die damit subjektiv empfundene Laufqualität haben wir bisher nur ansatzweise geredet. Ich bin mal gespannt, wenn du das erste werksmößige Zinkdruckgusszahnrad zu Zinkdruckgusszahnrad kurbelst.


Der einzige der subjektive Behauptungen aufstellt, bist Du.

Nochmal: Wo ist der reproduzierbare, praktische Beweis dafür, dass Zinkdruckguß für Angelrollen nicht geeignet ist? Und komm jetzt nicht mit "Alu/Stahl/Messing ist viel besser.".


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

was heisst hier "nicht geeignet"?  Es geht um Verschleissanfälligkeit, und die ist auch von der Belastbarkeit des Rohmaterials abhängig


----------



## MrFloppy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hallo dirk-mann u. MrFloppy!
> 
> Ihr habt wie ihr schreibt TP-FC da und im Einsatz.
> Also mal ran an den Rotorflansch, siehe oben! #h
> ...



nönö det, die spule kann man schon wechseln an der tp. auf der schsen ist - im gegensatz zur tp fb - kein kugellager mahr. dafür gibts irgend so ein plaste-teil. 

das aufschrauben der tp ist mir jedoch zu müßig. zink hin oder her - meine tps waren ein schnapper (neue smodell zum abverkaufspreis des vormodells). 

sollten die rollen nach 2 oder 3 jahren hinüber sein (was ich bis jetzt aber stark bezwiefle), waren es viele schöne und stressfreie stunden am wasser, in denen die tps ihren dienst in höchstem maße zufriedenstellend verrichtet haben. da fang ich doch im nachhinein rein nachtarocken wegen haltbarkeit an. 

sollte ich die gelegenheit zum fischen auf wahoo, gt oder ähnliche kaliber bekommen, hol ich mir ne passende rolle vom schlage einer saltiga dogfight o. ä. für den zweck.

die hat ne bremse (und ein getriebe), das für diese belastungen ausgelegt ist. 

die bremsen der "billigrollen" (im vergleich zur dogfight) machen bei solchen fischen noch vor dem getriebe schlapp!

von daher halte ich den wert dieses freds für sagen wir fragwürdig.

wenn se hin is, isse hin und wird ersetzt. bis dahin wird se gefischt. für unsere schwächlichen hechte, zander, sonstwas-forellen und weissfische reicht's in jedem fall.


----------



## Merlin (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Kaulbarschspezi|good:


----------



## hotte50 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte eher mal überprüft werden - professionell versteht sich - welche tieferen psychologischen Ursachen soviel unerwünschtes wie auch unqualifiziertes Rumgeposte hat.
> 
> #d



bin zwar nicht professionell...

...vermute hier aber ein *extremes Geltungsbedürfnis* 

gepaart mit einer gehörigen Portion Pseudowissen |rolleyes


----------



## singer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich habe auch eine Frage die sich an alle richtet egal auf welcher Seite diese stehen. Wenn Schlimpano zwei Rollen des gleichen Modells auf den Markt bringen mit absolut gleichen Teilen nur das Getriebe wäre bei dem einen aus gegossenem Zink und bei dem anderen kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminum, der Preis ist auch der selbe wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden. Ich weiß die Frage stellt sich leider nicht, aber was wäre wenn doch.


----------



## Khaane (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> nicht dass meine Frage in Vergessenheit gerät....



Trifft in gewissen Maße auch auf dich zu.


----------



## Khaane (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



singer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Frage die sich an alle richtet egal auf welcher Seite diese stehen. Wenn Schlimpano zwei Rollen des gleichen Modells auf den Markt bringen mit absolut gleichen Teilen nur das Getriebe wäre bei dem einen aus gegossenem Zink und bei dem anderen kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminum, der Preis ist auch der selbe wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden. Ich weiß die Frage stellt sich leider nicht, aber was wäre wenn doch.



Für das Alugetriebe - Habe mir deshalb auch die US-Stradic und nicht die Stradic-FC geholt, macht sich beim leichten Spinnfischen auf Barsch erstaunlich gut (deutlich besser als Red Arc & Co. / etwas besser als Cardinal), die Stradic ist empfehlenswert solange es "leicht" bleibt. 

Für die schwere Fischerei (Dorsch/Makrele & Co.) setze ich weiterhin auf Cardinal & Taurus.


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Auch wenn es grad Zwist gibt-

mir ist es wichtig wie solide das Getriebe meiner Rollen ist:
 zur zeit feedere ich und das Getriebe wird spürbar belastet- Meine 40er RedArc kann das aber man merkt sie tut sich schwer. Ich hab dann auf eine andere Rolle gewechselt, denn ich möchte meine Rollen so einsetzen wie sie geeignet sind...
Da gehts dann nicht drum wann in Drillsituationen das Getriebe kaputt geht-  da reicht schon das ständige Einkurbeln unter Last. Ist für mich auch eine aesthetische Angelegenheit, Rollen die ich toll finde abnudeln und nach 2 Jahren ersetzen will ich nicht.

Die Qualität der Getriebematerialien und die Art des Getriebes, die Belastbarkeit sollte immer ein Kaufargument sein.  Ich frag mich grad welche günstige aktuelle Shimano Serie ohne Wormshaft ein richtig gutes Getriebe hat; 
ausserdem hab mir die Okuma Rollen mit Messinggetrieben angesehen...
Haben die aktuellen Shimano USA Baitrunner x500B eigentlich das gleiche solide Getriebe wie das Original? Etc. ..
Das Thema gibt einiges her, und ich kenne Zinkgußteile aus dem Musikinstrumentebau- nein, ich will sowas NICHT in meiner Rolle haben- auch wenn es ein hochwertiger Zinkdruckguss ist
Gruß
Bibbel


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> nicht dass meine Frage in Vergessenheit gerät....



hab mir den ganzen Klimbim grad durchgelesen. Kenn ich aus anderen Foren, Angeldet ist ein Spezialist und  jetzt wird er gedisst weil er  anders ist.  Dazu das übliche Forengöttergeplänkel. Seine Posts sind sachlich in Ordnung, wen es nicht interessiert der kann einfach angeln gehen, ohne an Equipment zu denken.

Die Thematik Shimano und User von Shimano ist identisch mit anderen Markenprodukten- wir haben zum Beispiel einen Mercedes, weil der Golf ******** war. Die Marke beruhigt. Stellt sich aber raus, er rostet und   ist a nicht mehr das was er früher mal war (zumindest in Glaubensdingen)- nicht perfekt. Wenn das ein Auto jemals war.. 

Will ich als Mercedes Fahrer das wissen? Will ich vom Baum der Erkenntnis essen? Ich hab mir das Ding doch gekauft um nicht drüber nachdenken  zu müssen...


Und jetzt kommt Angeldet und erzaehlt mir was  von nicht perfekten Metallteilen in meiner Mercedes Luxusrolle....  Aaargh...! 


CU, Guten Abend
Bibbelmann


----------



## mirkooo (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> hab mir den ganzen Klimbim grad durchgelesen. Kenn ich aus anderen Foren, Angeldet ist ein Spezialist und  jetzt wird er gedisst weil er  anders ist.


Er istkein Spezialist. Egal wie sehr er sich das einredet.



> Dazu das übliche Forengöttergeplänkel. Seine Posts sind sachlich in Ordnung, wen es nicht interessiert der kann einfach angeln gehen, ohne an Equipment zu denken.


Seine Postings sind eben *nicht* sachlich in Ordnung, sondern sie bestehen zum Großteil nur aus Gelaber das er mit haltlosen und unbrauchbaren Tests und theoretischen Halbwissen füllt.



> Die Thematik Shimano und User von Shimano ist identisch mit anderen Markenprodukten- wir haben zum Beispiel einen Mercedes, weil der Golf ******** war.


Toll. Mal wieder ein Autovergleich?!


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Jetzt reicht es mit diesen persönlichen Anfeindungen wirklich hin oder? Einiges geht hier deutlich unter die Gürtellinie und das muß eigentlich nicht sein.

Witzig? Ja.

Kritisch? Ja.

Beleidigend? Nein.


----------



## Khaane (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Seine Postings sind eben *nicht* sachlich in Ordnung, sondern sie bestehen zum Großteil nur aus Gelaber das er mit haltlosen und unbrauchbaren Tests und theoretischen Halbwissen füllt.




Angeldet gehört zu den aktivsten und kompetentesten Forenmitgliedern, was hier seitens einiger Member abgezogen wird, ist unter aller Sau.

Er hat sehr vielen Usern bei Rollenproblemen und anderen Fragestellungen geholfen, hat sich diverse Male die Mühen gemacht, Explosionszeichnungen und Fotos einzustellen, damit andere Nutzer ihre Rollen wieder beisammen kriegen.

Hier geht es längst nicht mehr um die Beantwortung der Ausgangsfrage, sondern es wird seitens einiger Member ein Kleinkrieg gegen Angeldet geführt - Jeder noch so kleine Fehler wird ausgeschlachtet und es wird versucht alles ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.

Mir ist im Technikforum ein Angeldet lieber als 100 Shimano-Fanboys, die ihre Rollen nicht von innen kennen und entsprechend bei ernsthaften Rollenproblemen keine kompetente Unterstützung bieten können/wollen.


----------



## Khaane (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jetzt reicht es mit diesen persönlichen Anfeindungen wirklich hin oder? Einiges geht hier deutlich unter die Gürtellinie und das muß eigentlich nicht sein.
> 
> Witzig? Ja.
> 
> ...



Full ACK!

Schöner Kommentar Uli :m


----------



## mirkooo (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Angeldet gehört zu den aktivsten und kompetentesten Forenmitgliedern, was hier seitens einiger Member abgezogen wird, ist unter aller Sau.


Aktivsten ja, aber definitiv nicht zu den kompetentesten. Abgesehen davon hat die Anzahl der Postings exakt gar nichts zu bedeuten.



> Er hat sehr vielen Usern bei Rollenproblemen und anderen Fragestellungen geholfen, hat sich diverse Male die Mühen gemacht, Explosionszeichnungen und Fotos einzustellen, damit andere Nutzer ihre Rollen wieder beisammen kriegen.


Ich habe nicht alle Beiträge von ihm gelesen, aber die in diesem Thread sind durchweg sinnbefreit und alles andere als brauchbar.



> Hier geht es längst nicht mehr um die Beantwortung der Ausgangsfrage, sondern es wird seitens einiger Member ein Kleinkrieg gegen Angeldet geführt - Jeder noch so kleine Fehler wird ausgeschlachtet und es wird versucht alles ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.


AngelDet hat Behauptungen und wilde Theorien aufgestellt die er in keinster Art und Weise belegt hat.



> Mir ist im Technikforum ein Angeldet lieber als 100 Shimano-Fanboys, die ihre Rollen nicht von innen kennen und entsprechend bei ernsthaften Rollenproblemen keine kompetente Unterstützung bieten können/wollen.


AngelDet hat zum Teil *null* Ahnung; die Postings hier sind das beste Beispiel. Er schreibt ellenlange Texte ohne eine ihm gestellte Frage zu beantworten, bezieht sich nur auf haltlose Theorien bzw. unrealistische Tests und auf Postings die ihm nicht in den Kram passen weil sie seine Aussagen widerlegen, reagiert er mit Polemik
Was hat das mit "Kompetenz" zu tun?

Ich wiederhole meine Frage gerne nochmal: Wo sind die kaputten Rollen mit ZInkdruckgußgetriebe? Also Rollen die beim normalen Einsatz geschrottet wurden?
Was ich persönlich mehr als lächerlich finde, ist die Tatsache das bis jetzt noch keine einzige kaputte Rolle aufgetaucht ist, aber AngelDet schon mind. 23 theoretisch kaputt gemacht hat.


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

zu ganz oben, Martin:
Ich stelle fest das mein Posting einigermassen  gut war (sorry)-  ich kann kaum was neues schreiben.  Leere Phrasen sind es nicht die hier diskutiert werden, kann Angeldet nur bestätigen. Wobei ich nicht weiss was seine Frau gegen bestimmte Teile hat, da käme es auf konkrete Beispiele an

der Mercedes in meinem Posting ist die Firma Shimano



p.s.: @mirkoo ok,ich verstehe, kaputte Rollen- es muss  nicht gleich ein total-Ausfall sein. Schwergängig, Versagen der Rücklaufsperre.  Ich hab ein paar abgenudelte Shimano Spheros da, da müsste ich mal auf Recherche gehen woran es genau liegt- ich kann euch auf jeden Fall sagen: das tut weh, eine schöne Rolle zu sehen -wie sie nicht mehr so richtig geht. Aber seien wir realistisch, und weiter geht es


----------



## mirkooo (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wen interessiert ein Versagen der Rücklaufsperre? Wen interessiert Shimano? Es geht ausschließlich um Rollen mit Zinkdruckgußgetriebe und da hätte ich gerne eine die beim sachgemäßen Umgang kaputt ging.


----------



## mr.pepse (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Shimano Nasci 2500, Messing. Wird bei "Nordfishing77" mit Zinkgetriebe angepriesen.
Ich denke "Getriebe" ist aufs Antriebsritzel, nicht aufs Piniongear (wie heißt das eigentlich auf deutsch? Mist, wieso studiere ich im Ausland?  ) bezogen.


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Zahnkranzritzel (laut Google und Dict).


----------



## Khaane (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Wen interessiert ein Versagen der Rücklaufsperre? Wen interessiert Shimano? Es geht ausschließlich um Rollen mit Zinkdruckgußgetriebe und da hätte ich gerne eine die beim sachgemäßen Umgang kaputt ging.



Was erwartest du? Wenn lediglich das Antriebsrad aus Zink ist und wenn es sich als Schwachstelle herausstellen sollte, so wird das sehr lange dauern und ist nicht in wenigen Monaten verschleissbar.

Das einzige Mal wo ich das Antriebsrad tatsächlich platt bekommen habe, war eine Noname-Rolle für 99 DM, die hat ihren Job zig Jahre gemeistert, irgendwann war der Lauf aber ruiniert, man konnte den Rotor festhalten und kurbeln - Die Zähne des Antriebsrads waren abgenutzt.

Dabei wurde die Rolle nur zum leichten und mittleren Spinnfischen eingesetzt, das kann man auslegen wie man möchte, für mich steht aber fest, dass das Material und die Fertigungsqualität des Antriebsrades auf die Lebensdauer einer Rolle entscheidenden Einfluss hat.

PS: Wie oft hörst du denn von Problemen bei P3-Rollen, obwohl die sehr oft gefischt werden, hört man kaum über Probleme - Nicht weil es keine gäbe, sondern weil die nicht einfach so den Geist aufgeben, sondern im Laufe der Zeit verschleissen und sich die Nutzer damit abfinden ohne den Grund in der Qualität zu suchen - Ähnlich verhält es sich bei hochwertigeren Rollen.


----------



## mr.pepse (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Zahnkranzritzel (laut Google und Dict).


An Leo hab ich gar nicht gedacht. :vik:


----------



## andre23 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

...ist es nicht in ordnung wenn man ans wasser geht...hechte , zander , mefo´s ect. fængt und mit seinem geræt dabei zufrieden ist??? bzw. wenn man am wasser mit seinem geræt probleme hat, diese probleme hier postet, anspricht und erfahrungen austauscht?

ich hatte bis jetzt keine bzw. kaum probleme mit "besseren" shimano rollen und auch nicht mit meinen crisp ruten....was nicht heisst, das immer alles perfekt ist....aber muss ich deshalb jede rolle øffnen und jeden blank in 0,001mm scheiben auftrennen und mir ihn unterm mikroskop ansehen....nur damit ich weiss wie er aussieht und dass er in ordnung ist???? 

der autovergleich ist gar nicht so schlecht....ich fahre benz, bin mit den motor und dem getriebe absolut zufrieden ...zum vergleich habe ich mir allerdings 9 verschiedene ferrari motoren und getriebe bestellt, 5 von lamborghini und 17 neue testgetriebe von porsche....und ich kann euch jetzt schon sagen, die sind alle bedeutend schlechter...ein ausfuehrlicher testbericht kommt zeitnah....

...also jedem das seine....solang es gluecklich macht...

schøn, dass hier gerade klovn læuft....kommt dem ganzen ziemlich nah  :q:q:q


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Wenn lediglich das Antriebsrad aus Zink ist und wenn es sich als Schwachstelle herausstellen sollte, so wird das sehr lange dauern und ist nicht in wenigen Monaten verschleissbar.


..wenn...wenn...sollte



> Dabei wurde die Rolle nur zum leichten und mittleren Spinnfischen eingesetzt, das kann man auslegen wie man möchte, für mich steht aber fest, dass das Material und die Fertigungsqualität des Antriebsrades auf die Lebensdauer einer Rolle entscheidenden Einfluss hat.


Absolut Korrekt! Fakt ist aber auch das bis jetzt noch keiner ein kaputtes Antriebsrad aus Zinkdruckguß hat.



> PS: Wie oft hörst du denn von Problemen bei P3-Rollen, obwohl die sehr oft gefischt werden, hört man kaum über Probleme - Nicht weil es keine gäbe, sondern weil die nicht einfach so den Geist aufgeben, sondern im Laufe der Zeit verschleissen und sich die Nutzer damit abfinden ohne den Grund in der Qualität zu suchen -


Verhältnismäßigkeit. Wenn eine Rolle für ~60€ (nur mal als Mittelwert) bei regelmäßiger Anwendung nach 2 Jahren den Geist aufgibt (wieso auch immer), dann ist das zwar ärgerlich, aber sie hat sich abbezahlt.



> Ähnlich verhält es sich bei hochwertigeren Rollen.


Hochwertig ist relativ, aber ich weiß was Du meinst und da gilt das gleiche wie oben (nur mit einer längeren Zeitspanne).
Wenn ein Getriebe aus Zinkdruckguß den auftretenden Belastungen nicht gewachsen ist, dann wird sich das zeigen. Und zwar in der Praxis, aber das ist bisher (noch) nicht der Fall.


----------



## Khaane (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Absolut Korrekt! Fakt ist aber auch das bis jetzt noch keiner ein kaputtes Antriebsrad aus Zinkdruckguß hat.



Fakt ist aber auch, dass man in dem kurzen Zeitraum auch nicht auf das Gegenteil schließen kann - Siehe überlesenen Absatz


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch, dass man in dem kurzen Zeitraum auch nicht auf das Gegenteil schließen kann - Siehe überlesenen Absatz


Geile Logik. Produkt-A ist Schrott, weil es nach kurzer Zeit auf dem Markt noch funktioniert.


----------



## Khaane (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Geile Logik. Produkt-A ist Schrott, weil es nach kurzer Zeit auf dem Markt noch funktioniert.



Das kann man von deiner Argumentation gleichfalls behaupten, ein evtl. "anfälliges" Material wird als "praxistauglich" eingestuft, weil es sich seit wenigen Monaten bewährt hat. #d

PS: Gedanken machen, schreiben, nochmals Gedanken machen, posten


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

#6Ok wem es darum geht das erst ein Zahnrad defekt sein muss bevor für ihn irgendwas bewiesen ist weil er glaubt Zindruckguss sei so toll und Inovativ für den Angler bzw. Rollenbau und hat nix mit reiner Kostenersparniss für die Firma Shimano zu tun kann das gern überlesen.

Denn der oder die jenigen lassen sich dann auch weiterhin einen vom Pferd erzählen. (Meist sind das die die dicke Schnüre fischen und für dünn halten )

Für die anderen die glauben das Zinkdruckguss keine Invovation gegenüber anderen von Shimano benutzten Materialien und Herstellungsverfahren ist und man sich fragt wieso man aber das gleiche Geld dafür hinlegen muss, lege ich die Aussage von Jeremy Sweet nahe (seines Zeichens Produktmanager bei Shimano USA) 

Und ja ganz unabhängig dieser Aussagen gehe ich weiterhin davon aus das das Kaltschmiedeverfahren auch *allgemein*  das höherwertige Bauteil und nicht nur im Rollenbau hervorbringt als jegliches gemeinhin als "*Billiges Zink*" bezeichnetes Druckguss Teil. :g:g:g 



> *Paladin Gearing:*  Updating the gearing in the Shimano spinning reels was the company’s greatest  challenge to date.


|evil:Soso " the greatest  challenge" |kopfkratnun da in den USA immer alles grösser, besser und schneller ist glaub ich das schlicht mal. (ausnahmsweise)



> Shimano tested a great many materials (zinc, brass, aluminum, stainless steel)  and different combinations for both the drive and pinion gear. Ultimately they  discovered that cold forging was the key. Cold forging achieves original  strength without sacrificing molecular structure, while increasing density (are  we getting too techie here?) Each and every youth is cold forged for superior  density and strength with a detailed shape, and unlike die casting there is no  uneven density or varying tooth surfaces.


Quelle


 Wer es so nicht lesen kann, die Google übersetzung reicht hier völlig aus.

Ich bin aber mal so frei auch das zu übernehmen und enstprechende Stellen farbig zu kennzeichen,



> Shimano hat viele Materialien getestet (*Zink*, Messing, Aluminium, rostfreier Stahl) und verschiedene Kombinationen für die Antriebs-und Zahnradgetriebe. Schließlich entdeckten sie, dass Kaltschmieden der Schlüssel war. Kaltschmieden ursprünglichen Stärke erreicht, ohne dass der molekularen Struktur, bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung der Dichte (sind wir immer zu Techie hier?) Jede und jeder Youth ist kalt geschmiedet für höchste Dichte und Festigkeit mit einer detaillierten Form, und im Gegensatz zu DRUCKGUSS gibt es keine ungleiche Dichte oder unterschiedlichen Zahnflächen.


|bigeyesWenn jetzt noch jemand meint Zink oder Druckguss wäre das nonplusultra im Rollenbau und es ist gerechtfertigt den gleichen bzw.sogar oft höhren Preis dafür zu bezahlen dem ist dann doch nicht mehr zu helfen. (oder ich zitiere dann nochmal Ruskin)

Und ich glaube auch wenn von einigen sicher vieles übertrieben wurde so war allein das der Grundgedanke hierbei.

Jedenfalls begründet zumindest mir das meine Meinung das ich für ca.250€ (je nach Rolle) keine kosteneinsparende alternative Massnahme kaufe#d womit man von mir aus sogar halbwegs angeln kann wenn es dort auf jedenfall die bessere Qualität gibt *die nun auch seitens Shimano bestätigt wurde.*

Ihr könnt dann weiterhin die elektrische Abschirmung als Errungenschaft feiern oder die schnellere Fertigung und was da alles in dem Text stand was für *keinen* Angler von nöten ist #h​

Gruss 

hier ist so ein Schmuckstück (und weder aus Wachs noch aus Holz)

PS: Die Diskussion um die Legierung ist völlig Latte in Anbetracht von ungleicher Dichte und unterschiedlichen Zahnflächen beim Druckguss, hier gehts in erster Linie ums Verfahren.
Und wenns der "grosse Wurf" wäre mit dem Druckguss hätte sowiso eher die Amis was davon statts wir.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Ollek

Ein wirklich aufschlussreiches Posting!

Danke!


----------



## andre23 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

mal ne dumme frage am rande der diskussion....warum fertigt eigentlich shimano "getriebe" (gangschaltungen und vieles mehr)fuer fahrræder???...die sicher mehr und anspruchsvoller als angelrollen im einsatz sind....???....alle fahrer der tour de france vertrauen neben doping nur auf shimano...warum nur????


sicher nur aus spass und weil sie nicht wissen was sie tun:m


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Es geht nicht darum ob es das "Nonplusultra" ist, sondern ob es für Angelrollen tauglich ist. Und solange niemand das Gegenteil bewiesen hat, ist das der Fall.


----------



## andre23 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob es das "Nonplusultra" ist, sondern ob es für Angelrollen tauglich ist. Und solange niemand das Gegenteil bewiesen hat, ist das der Fall.





....so sieht es aus, ansonsten wuerde ich mit meiner rolle fahrrad fahren :m


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob es das "Nonplusultra" ist, sondern ob es für Angelrollen tauglich ist. Und solange niemand das Gegenteil bewiesen hat, ist das der Fall.



es wird taugen, und willste jetzt die gleiche Knete ausgeben wenn du weisst das es besseres für gleiches Geld gibt? Ich nicht weils Ruskin wär#d

Und ja nach Martin Obelts Meinung ist es ein Superlativ diese "Zinkdruckguss Inovation" was Shimano ja niemanden verraten wird in anbetracht von Metallanalyseverfahren  :g

Und wieder Ja, ich denke genau wie Martin hat sich auch Det sehr weit (oft zu weit ) bei dieser Diskussion aus dem Fenster gelehnt.

Aber dennoch wusste ich eher was er meint als unser Zinker.

Egal, fakt ist es ist und bleibt nur eine billige aber vom Endkunden teuer bezahlte Alternative die sogar gegenüber anderen Verfahren und Materialien Qualitäseinbusse hat und das wurde vom TE gefragt und von Shimano bestätigt. 



aurlandsfan schrieb:


> Hallo, wie ist das Material Zinkguß im Rollengetriebe zu bewerten?
> Gibt es so etwas schon länger?
> Ich bin kein Mechaniker und kann es nicht bewerten, *aber es kommt mir als billige Lösung vor.*



Und damit hat er recht...
Gruss


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob es das "Nonplusultra" ist, sondern ob es für Angelrollen tauglich ist. Und solange niemand das Gegenteil bewiesen hat, ist das der Fall.



|bigeyes|bigeyesIst übrigens Plasik und sogar Kuhscheixxe auch nach Ansicht einiger was dann auch völlig Latte sein soll wenn es nach ihnen geht.

Hauptsache es taugt in Angelrollen.

Nun ich sehe das anders...#6 

Wenn ich ein Maximum eines bestimmten Betrages zahlen soll dann bitte auch für ein Maximum an *bewiesener, machbarer und möglicher Qualität* und keine Plastik Zink oder Kuhscheisx alternative:g

|kopfkrat Das ist eigentlich nicht allzuschwer zu begreifen, |bigeyes oder einige haben bereits ins "Zinkfettnäpchen" gefasst und sind nun zwanghaft bemüht den "Fehlgriff" schönzureden.

Kann ja sein |rolleyes|rolleyes

PS: Nein ich will natürlich nix gegen Zinkgussrollenkäufer sagen...nur das ich se mir für die Knete nicht kaufen würde.


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> es wird taugen, und willste jetzt die gleiche Knete ausgeben wenn du weisst das es besseres für gleiches Geld gibt? Ich nicht weils Ruskin wär#d


Auch darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum ob Zinkdruckguß für Angelrollen tauglich ist. Welcher Teil davon ist so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Auch darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum ob Zinkdruckguß für Angelrollen tauglich ist. Welcher Teil davon ist so schwer zu verstehen?




Ich glaube Mirko du willst in erster Linie nur gegen Det Flamen weil du sonnst nix zu bieten hast ...

(Oder du hast die Frage des Treaderstellers nicht begriffen,*allein darum gehts hier*)

#h wiedersehn


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Hallo, wie ist das Material Zinkguß im Rollengetriebe zu bewerten?
> Gibt es so etwas schon länger?
> Ich bin kein Mechaniker und kann es nicht bewerten, aber es kommt mir als billige Lösung vor.


Es geht also darum ob Zinkdruckguß für Angelrollen tauglich ist. Willst Du das jetzt zusammen mit 23 anderen Usern solange anders verstehen bis Du recht hast?

Sry, aber die einzigen die hier labern sind die Leute, die Zinkdruckguß verteufeln ohne auch nur *irgendwelche* Beweise/Belege, geschweige denn praxisbezogene Argumente haben.


----------



## Bibbelmann (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Auch darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum ob Zinkdruckguß für Angelrollen tauglich ist. Welcher Teil davon ist so schwer zu verstehen?



  Eine 200 Euro Shimano die wahrscheinlich  nach 1- 2 Jahren harter Benutzung läuft wie eine manuelle Kaffemühle, weil mit billigen Materialien hergestellt und keine Garantie greift weil ja nichts kaputt, nämlich nicht gebrochen ..ist - das ist ok für dich?

Du hast doch bloss keine Lust auf diese Themen..


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Unglaublich...vorgestern waren wir hier noch auf Seite 68 oder 69...und gerademal 2 Tage später sind wir schon auf Seite 75 !#q


*@ Thomas und weitere Mods #h*

ich entschuldige mich bereits im Voraus...aber das Folgende muss jetzt einfach sein ... 

Soviel Gelabere (insbesondere von Djingis-Khaaaaan und Angel-Det (warum eigentlich Angel???Det  ... sollte wohl eher Theorie-Angel-Det heißen :q) hält ja keine Kuhhaut aus !



Khaane schrieb:


> Das die TP-FC User sich sogar für das Makro der Rotorschraube zu fein sind, ist schon sehr erstaunlich - Lässt doch die Frage aufkommen, warum diese Leute überhaupt mitdiskutieren, wenn sie an einer vollständigen Aufklärung der Eingangsfrage nicht interessiert sind.



:v



AngelDet schrieb:


> |good: sag ich nur, und langsam zieht sich die Schlinge zu! :m



Doppel - :v

Was seid Ihr zwei eigentlich für Laberbacken ?!?

*Von meiner Seite aus gilt zumindest:*

Ich war angeln und hab meine Röllchen IN DER PRAXIS Gassi geführt. 

Allemal besser, als am Schreibtisch gesessen zu haben und 5-tausend Fotos von auseinander-genommenen Rollen gemacht zu haben !

Meine TwinPower hat mal Ruhe gehabt...mußte nämlich meine Morethan Branzino einfischen :q :q 

Da ich aber damit nix Ordentliches gefangen habe, scheint die Branzino wohl einen Defekt zu haben...bei dem Preis sollte man eigentlich eine automatische Fanggarantie bekommen ***LAUTLACH**** 

Mal schauen, wie sich die nächsten Seiten so weiterentwickeln (bin ja erst auf Seite 71) ... wenn noch keiner ein Foto gemacht haben sollte, dann stelle ich morgen früh eins rein (die TwinPower FC liegt im Auto...und jetzt geh ich sicher nicht mehr raus !).

Kann echt nur mit dem Kopf-schütteln bei so viel Dummheit ! #q


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mirko

Dem TE geht es darum wie Zinkdruckguss in Angelrollen zu bewerten ist.  

Er fragt nicht nach defekten Zahnrädern oder zerböselten Getrieben, das tun andere und das ist diese sekundäre Diskussion hier wo sich einige auf sicher teils überzogene Aussagen von Det verschossen haben und nun ohne jegliches Zutun abstrafen wollen. (auch ich glaube nicht an Zinkfrass in dem Fall usw...)

Aber das ist auch nicht das Kernthema, denn das ist die Bewertung von Zinkdruckguss und der auch vom TE geäusserten Bedenken einer billigen Alternative.

Das wie zumindest ich glaube nun auch gefestigt wurde.

Wer immer noch glaubt es ist ne Inovation liegt nun definitiv falsch, denn auch das wurde behauptet hier.

Wenn ihr der Meinung seit es ist erst was bewiesen wenn ein defektes Zinkzahnrad vorliegt kann man auch ein Stellarad nehmen was es sicherlich schon hier und da defekt durch überlastung gibt.

Alleine ne Aussage habt ihr dann auch nicht, da sicher *beide Arten* kaputt gehen.
Weshalb es vielmehr Sinn macht die eigentliche Frage der Wertigkeit beider Verfahren und Materialien zu *beurteilen* in Anbetracht eines nahezu identischen Preises und der Aussagen des Herstellers für die USA und Europa.

|bigeyesDenn eins denk ich dürfte nun geklärt sein, Zink ist im Vergleich "das Billige etwas"

Gruss


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also zumindest wie hier im Thread schon gepostet, DRU, Pikepauly und Nick_A.
> Vlt. sind die aber Pfingstangeln? Ich muss auch gleich los in den Wald, mit meiner Frau.
> Bis nach dem Wochenende sollten wir aber schon warten können. #h




Genau ... im Gegensatz zu Dir gibt es auch Angler, die wirklich ANGELN !!! und nicht in dem Wald gehen...vielleicht solltest Du Theorie-Jäger werden (wenn Du´s noch nicht bist !). :q

Dann kannst Du bei jedem Bock oder jedem schönen Stück Schwarzwild in der Theorie auf den Abzug drücken ***LACH***|bla:


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Eine 200 Euro Shimano die *wahrscheinlich* [...]
> Du hast doch bloss keine Lust auf diese Themen..



Das einzige worauf ich keine Lust habe, sind irgendwelche Behauptungen die nicht belegt werden oder wilde Theorien.


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du gelesen, was ich oben zu meinen in 2 längeren Perioden gemachten *Erfahrungen* über Zinkdruckgusszahnräder geschrieben habe?
> Wohlgemerkt analytische Erfahrungen an der Werkbank, plus praktische Erfahrungen am Wasser in Angeljahren.



:q :q

Praktische Erfahrungen am Wasser ?!? |kopfkrat Aber sicher nicht mit ner Angel in der Hand und nem Köder im Wasser !!! 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jetzt hast Du aber irgendwie nicht verstanden, was diese zeigen.
> Sie ermöglichen sogar eine sehr genaue inverse Beweisführung - sofern man mit diesen als Beispiel und Anleitung zur Sichtung rankommt, dass eben allermeist ein Messing Rotorantriebszahnrad verwendet wird.
> Und damit ist bzw. wäre mehr als die Hälfte des Threadthemas dann unabweisbar geklärt und vom Tisch - Der Sturm in Wasserglas, wenn man bei Messingritzeln von Zinkdruckgussgetrieben ausgeht...



???

Das sagt doch nur aus, daß die meisten Rollen mit nem Messing-Teil gebaut werden...das hätten wir wohl auch schon vorher -ohne Deine tollen Fotos- sagen können  !

Du hast vielleicht ´ne seltsame wissenschaftliche Beweisführung ! Weil alle ein bestimmtes Material nutzen, ist es auch das Beste ?!? Ist das Deine allgemeingültige Argumentationslinie ?!? ***LACH***



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und über den Rolllauf, also die Abrollverhalten und die damit subjektiv empfundene Laufqualität haben wir bisher nur ansatzweise geredet. Ich bin mal gespannt, wenn du das erste werksmößige Zinkdruckgusszahnrad zu Zinkdruckgusszahnrad kurbelst.
> Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen und Versuche mit sowas zinkkratzeligem bekomme ich sogar dieses inzwischen schmiertechnisch erheblich aufgewertet, aber der Hersteller "packt" das offensichtlich nicht ... führe ich allerdings auch stark auf die Montagelinien zurück.



Ich habe x-Seiten vorher bereits (auf PRAKTISCHEN Erfahrungen) mit meiner TP-FC geschrieben, daß das Teil absolut rund läuft...vermutlich meine derzeit am "rundesten" laufende Rolle. 

Meine Branzino läuft da ´ne ganze Ecke "unrunder" ... deswegen ist sie aber sicher nicht schlechter ! Darum ist auch diese "seltsame Schlussfolgerung" von Dir absolut daneben ! |rolleyes


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> sollte ich die gelegenheit zum fischen auf wahoo, gt oder ähnliche kaliber bekommen, hol ich mir ne passende rolle vom schlage einer saltiga dogfight o. ä. für den zweck.
> 
> die hat ne bremse (und ein getriebe), das für diese belastungen ausgelegt ist.
> 
> ...



:m#6|good:

So isses ... für was werden hier die TwinPower FC (und ähnliche Röllchen) eingesetzt ?!?! Selbst ´nen 1,2m (oder mehr) Hecht ... auch immer Sommer ... macht kaum wirklich Druck ! Insbesondere im Vergleich zu ´nem Salzwasserfisch wie ein Jack oder nen kleiner Thun !


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Mirko
> 
> Dem TE geht es darum wie Zinkdruckguss in Angelrollen zu bewerten ist.


Korrekt. Und kannst Du das? Also anhand von praxisbezogenen Beispielen?



> Er fragt nicht nach defekten Zahnrädern oder zerböselten Getrieben, das tun andere und das ist diese sekundäre Diskussion hier wo sich einige auf sicher teils überzogene Aussagen von Det verschossen haben und nun ohne jegliches Zutun abstrafen wollen. (auch ich glaube nicht an Zinkfrass in dem Fall usw...)


Wer hat denn die wilden Theorien in den Raum geworfen das Zinkdruckguß Schrott ist und nichts aushält ohne auch nur die geringsten Belege oder Praxiserfahrungen zu haben, geschweige denn überhaupt die Legierung zu kennen?



> Aber das ist auch nicht das Kernthema, denn das ist die Bewertung von Zinkdruckguss und der auch vom TE geäusserten Bedenken einer billigen Alternative.


Richtig. Ich habe auch nie gesagt das es nicht billiger ist. Hier wurden lediglich irgendwelche wilden und haltlosen Spekulationen über deren Tauglichkeit gepostet.



> Wer immer noch glaubt es ist ne Inovation liegt nun definitiv falsch, denn auch das wurde behauptet hier.


Grammatikalisch gesehen ist es eine Innovation (guckst Du bei Wikipedia). Über diese Haarspaltereien werde ich mich nicht auslassen, weil mir die egal sind. Ich rede für mich, nicht für die anderen.



> Wenn ihr der Meinung seit es ist erst was bewiesen wenn ein defektes Zinkzahnrad vorliegt kann man auch ein Stellarad nehmen was es sicherlich schon hier und da defekt durch überlastung gibt.


Ich hatte noch eine 5000 FA mit verbogener Spulenachse weil ich versucht habe mit einer 0,48mm Tufline einen Waller (schätzungsweise 2m+) bei reissender Strömung am Po herzuhalten (was sich letztendlich als Fehler rausgestellt hat). Das hat jetzt was genau mit Zinkdruckguß zu tun?



> Alleine ne Aussage habt ihr dann auch nicht, da sicher *beide Arten* kaputt gehen.
> Weshalb es vielmehr Sinn macht die eigentliche Frage der Wertigkeit beider Verfahren und Materialien zu *beurteilen*


Beurteilen.. was und vorallem wie denn bitte? Weder die genaue Legierung von Duraluminium, noch die von Zinkdruckguß ist bekannt, also wie (Zitat aus dem Film "The Rock" als Nicolas Cage in der Zelle wartet und Sean Connery ausbricht) IN ZEUS FETTEM ARSCH (Zitat aus) soll man da auch nur irgendwas anhand der Materiealien beurteilen können?! Das geht bei sowas nur anhand von Beispielen aus der Praxis.



> in Anbetracht eines nahezu identischen Preises und der Aussagen des Herstellers für die USA und Europa.


Den Preis kann man bei dem schwankendem Dollarkurs nicht wirklich vergleichen, aber ja. Es wird wahrscheinlich ein ewiges Geheimnis bleiben wieso unterschiedliche Materiealien verwendet werden.



> Denn eins denk ich dürfte nun geklärt sein, Zink ist im Vergleich "das Billige etwas"


Korrekt (wenn auch _nur_ um 375 USD pro Tonne). Das es billiger ist bedeutet aber nicht zwingend das es schlechter ist, also wozu den Preis ins Spiel bringen? Weil z. B. Shimano mehr verdienen will?


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Korrekt. Und kannst Du das? Also anhand von praxisbezogenen Beispielen?



muss man nicht wenn selbst der Hersteller Qualitätsunterschiede einräumt nachdem viele Materialien getestet wurden.



> und im Gegensatz zu DRUCKGUSS gibt es keine ungleiche Dichte oder unterschiedlichen Zahnflächen.



Auch an dieser Aussage seitens Shimano bewerte ich im Vergleich zum anderen Verfahren die Qualität und bilde mir eine Meinung wenn sich am Preis hierzulande nichts signifikant ändert.
Da ich beide Verfahren auch bei anderen Produkten kenne und weiss welches auch dort das höherwertige darstellt. (Für wohlgemerkt Zahnräder)
Unabhängig um über die verwendete Zinklegierung oder Material des Schmiederohling bescheid zu wissen. (denn das ist in dem Fall Latte solange die keine Wattebällchen kalt pressen)

Das sind meine Beweggründe hier zu schreiben, und nicht die Suche nach dem zerstörtem Zinkrad.

 


> Beurteilen.. was und vorallem wie denn bitte? Weder die genaue Legierung von Duraluminium, noch die von Zinkdruckguß ist bekannt, also wie (Zitat aus dem Film "The Rock" als Nicolas Cage in der Zelle wartet und Sean Connery ausbricht) IN ZEUS FETTEM ARSCH (Zitat aus) soll man da auch nur irgendwas anhand der Materiealien beurteilen können?!


|kopfkratDoch ja insbesondere wenn es heisst:



> Shimano tested a great many materials (zinc, brass, aluminum, stainless steel)  and different combinations for both the drive and pinion gear.





> Ultimately they  discovered that cold forging was the key. ,





> and unlike die casting there is no  uneven density or varying tooth surfaces.


Man macht sich halt seine Gedanken wenn etwas etabliertes was auch im Hochleistungmaschinenbau für Getriebezahnräder eingesetzt wird nun ersetzt wird durch etwas was allgemein als "Billiger Zinkdruckguss" bekannt ist.

|bla:Aber Egal für mich hat die "Spekulation" ein Ende da meine Meinung nun durch einen Shimanomitarbeiter auch bestätigt wurde.

Alles andere sind für mich nur Rechtfertigungen von scheinbar gekränkten Euro FC Besitzer/Bestellern/Liebäuglern die nun Händeringend nach Genugtuung verlangen.
Und da kommt ein Det mit sicherlich hier und da überspitzen Äusserungen grade recht.

Siehe Nick_A.   |kopfkrat Für was steht eigentlich das "A"  ?
Ich sags lieber nich, auf son Niveau muss man nicht.:g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruss


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Alles andere sind für mich nur Rechtfertigungen von scheinbar gekränkten Euro FC Besitzer/Bestellern/Liebäuglern die nun Händeringend nach Genugtuung verlangen.
> Und da kommt ein Det mit sicherlich hier und da überspitzen Äusserungen grade recht.



Häääää ?!?!? Warum soll ich gekränkt sein...ich persönlich bin mit der TP-FC derzeit hochzufrieden ! Darum hab ich auch vorletze Woche ´ne zweite bestellt ! :q

Soll ich etwa gekränkt sein, weil ein selbsternannter Angeltheoretiker-Papst (und seine Jünger) kein offizielles Gütesiegel ausstellt ?!? #d

Und nochmal....mir persönlich sind Test- und Erfahrungsberichte von VIELANGELNDEN (!!!) Boardies wesentlich lieber, als irgendwelche gekauften Tests in Angelzeitschriften oder *"Gütesiegel" von Schreibtischanglern* !!! |bla:|rolleyes



Ollek schrieb:


> Siehe Nick_A.   |kopfkrat Für was steht eigentlich das "A"  ?
> Ich sags lieber nich, auf son Niveau muss man nicht.:g



Das "A" steht für den ersten Buchstaben meines Nachnamens (der fängt nun mal mit "A" an) .... nach meinen intensiven Recherchen geht er allerdings nicht mit "rschloch"  weiter :q

*Dein Smiley und Deine Andeutung gehen allerdings beide fett unter die Gürtellinie ! |krach:*

Gut...verstehe...Du mußt nunmal Deinem "Gott" in der Not zur Seite stehen :q :q


----------



## hotte50 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Siehe Nick_A.   |kopfkrat Für was steht eigentlich das "A"  ?
> Ich sags lieber nich, auf son Niveau muss man nicht.:g



Mein lieber Scholli,

ein paar Post zurück bemerkt Sundvogel, das hier einige Post in Richtung AngelDet ans beleidigende Grenzen...

...was Du hier rausläßt setzt aber all dem eine Krone auf.

Ganz übler Stil, mein lieber Ollek.  |peinlich  Bin mal gespannt, ob es für diese übelste Beleidigung eine Verwarnung gibt. 

Solltest wohl besser wieder Würstchen verkaufen.

#d


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ca. seit Seite 10 nichts neues mehr dazu gekommen ist, finde ich es grundsätzlich unangebracht, dass der Ton hier derart heftig wird.

Der Thread ist ja wirklich ziemlich amüsant, aber das hier jetzt Anspielungen auf A-loch kommen und Verwarnungen eingefordert werden, dass muss doch eigentlich nicht sein.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es auch merkwürdig, das man plötzlich ein zunächst mal qualitativ weniger wertiges Material in Rollen einbaut, die aufgrund ihres Preises eine hochwertige Ausstattung erwarten lassen können. Allerdings steckt ja in einer Rolle noch mehr als ein Getriebe. Bestimmt spielen Paßgenauigkeit, Präzision im Rollenaufbau, Abgestimmtheit der Komponenten etc. auch noch eine Rolle. So manche Rolle die mit einem hochbelastbaren Messinggetriebe daher kommt hat außer diesem nix zu bieten. Slammers gibt es für gerade man 70 Ocken, da kann die Frage was für ein Metall da nun verbaut ist keine Rolle spielen.

Ich muß Det und Khaane in einer Hinsicht tatsächlich zustimmen. Shimano steht sicherlich nicht in allen Modellserien für Robustheit. Allerdings ist das eine Frage der Anwendungsmöglichkeiten. Khaane verwendet zum Beispiel zum Dorschangeln eine 2500er Stradic und da muß man natürlich mal nachfragen wie es denn so mit den Praxiskenntnissen aussieht. Allein wenn man sich die Übersetzung der Stradic anschaut, dann weiß man, dass sie sich zum Pilken nicht eignet. Und Khaane, an dieser Stelle disqualifizierst du dich in dieser Diskussion leider etwas. Wenn gleich du ja andererseits richtig erkennst, dass das eine Rolle für das Spinnangeln ist, aber das hätte dir jeder halbwegs erfahrene Angler auch so sagen können.

Ich habe das schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass das wirklich eine Frage des Anwendungsbereiches ist und wer meint nur über den Preis eine Rolle zu bekommen, die alles kann, dem mangelt es an Praxiserfahrung und dazu gehört eben auch mal mehrere Rollen in einem bestimmten Preissegment mal länger gefischt zu haben.

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die Rollen für den japanischen Markt deutlich ausdifferenzierter sind, nur wer soll es Shimano verdenken, dass die ihre Rollen dort anbieten, wo sie sie auch verkaufen können.

Mal ehrlich, es ist heute völlig unproblematisch eine Rolle aus den USA oder direkt aus Japan zu kaufen, der Markt ist offen und riesig, also kann sich doch jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...p/cat/detail.asp?k=100559&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...p/cat/detail.asp?k=100143&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2


Das sind beides Rollen, die man für knapp 200 Euro bekommt, also was solls, da sind Stellagetriebe drin. Los Jungs, nicht meckern, kaufen!


----------



## hotte50 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja wirklich ziemlich amüsant, aber das hier jetzt Anspielungen auf A-loch kommen und Verwarnungen eingefordert werden, dass muss doch eigentlich nicht sein.



@Sundvogel

ich habe keine Verwarnung eingefordert...

sondern lediglich mitgeteilt, das ich gespannt bin, was solche absolut nicht zu akzeptierenden Beleidigungen für eine Reaktion der Mods hervorrufen. Hier im Board wurden schon Verwarnungen für sehr viel weniger ausgesprochen.

Auch wenn ich damit deinen Unmut errege, werde ich trotzdem meine Meinung dazu kundtun.

Das wars für mich auch schon. Ich werde dieses Thema nur noch als amüsierter Leser weiter verfolgen.

In diesem Sinne
schönes restliches Pfingstfest allen hier.


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Ganz übler Stil, mein lieber Ollek.  |peinlich  Bin mal gespannt, ob es für diese übelste Beleidigung eine Verwarnung gibt.



Der Grund für dieses "A" was nichtmal ausgesprochen maximal assoziert wurde ist in der Arroganz und Überheblichkeit eines Nick_A im Posting 1126 zu finden  wofür andere bei weitem längst abgestraft wurden|krach: (*worüber er sich bereits durch vorgeeilte Entschuldigung gegenüber den Mods im klaren ist* #4)

Einfach mal lesen was euer "Gott" so schreibt. 

Ich bin der letzte der  beleidigend wird aber bei diesem überheblichem beleidigen Geschreibsel eines Nicks A gegenüber anderen Meinungen die sich gegenüber ihm die Mühe machen etwas zu belegen (auch wenns nicht aktzeptiert wird) platz auch mir der Kragen.

@ Sundvogel

Ich glaube schon das es neues gibt und das nicht erst seit Seite 10.

Aber man kann auch mit aller Gewalt etwas wegignorieren.


Und Nick

Evtl meinte ich auch nur Allerwertester Nick? :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Ganz übler Stil, mein lieber Ollek.  |peinlich  Bin mal gespannt, ob es für diese übelste Beleidigung eine Verwarnung gibt.



Hotte, ich sehe das genauso wie du. Es ist nicht nur eine Frage des Inhalts, sondern auch des Stils.



hotte50 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich damit deinen Unmut errege, werde ich trotzdem meine Meinung dazu kundtun.



Ich bitte darum. Ich bin wohl der Letzte, der hier jemanden das Recht auf seine eigene Meinung abspricht. Für das Aussprechen von Sympathien und Antipathien gibt es doch die PN-Funktion. Ist auch ne Frage von Stil.

Ollek was ist denn neues dazugekommen? Zink ist Mist, aber genaues weiß keiner. So würde ich den Thread bisher zusammenfassen. Dein Gemecker, dass der Preis nicht der Wertigkeit entspricht ist wohl eher ein Marketingproblem und technisch nix substantielles.

Ich bin gespannt, wie viele Seite es heute abend sind. Die Tide läuft günstig und ich muß gleich los ein paar Rollentests machen. Es sei mir nachgesehen, wenn das nicht so differenziert wird und auch keine Innenlebenfotos gibt, denn ich werde mich dabei aufs wesentliche konzentrieren - aufs Angeln. Aber so ganz nebenbei werde ich sicherlich mal den einen oder anderen Moment darüber nachdenken ob meine Rolle das aushält. Das ist übrigens eine Daiwa ohne Zink, nicht das hier noch ungewollte Spannung aufkommt.


----------



## hotte50 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Ollek

das von dir bezeichnete Post spricht von Laberbacken und Dummheit.

Laberbacken ist OK, Dummheit nicht unbedingt. immerhin hat aber der Verfasser wenigstens einen Axsch in der Hose und entschuldigt sich vorab. Andere können das nicht mal im nachhinein.

Jemanden direkt als Ar...loch zu betiteln ist aber um einige Klassen heftiger zu verurteilen. 

Wollte zwar nix mehr Schreiben, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

So, bin nun endgültig raus hier.


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...p/cat/detail.asp?k=100559&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2
> 
> http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...p/cat/detail.asp?k=100143&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2
> 
> ...



eben, wer  sich nun noch mit weniger zufrieden gibt muss eins an der "Laberbacke" haben um mit hoffentlich nichtbeleidigenden Worten anderer zu sprechen.


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Jemanden direkt??? als Ar...loch zu betiteln ist aber um einige Klassen heftiger zu verurteilen.


#q Kerl begreifts du es nicht hast du meine Aussage überhaupt gelesen???

Oh mann :v die Zinkallergie bei einigen scheint schlimmer als gedacht.



> immerhin hat aber der Verfasser wenigstens einen Axsch in der Hose und entschuldigt sich vorab


PS: ich entschuldige mich vorab bei den Mods dich nun als nicht ganz richtig zu bezeichen  siehste kann ich auch :g


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Schlecht geschlafen oder was???



 #dmoin Martin nee, kuck ma auf die Uhrzeiten der Posts...

Aber zumindest mit dem richtigen Fuss aufgestanden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Shimano Nasci 2500, Messing. Wird bei "Nordfishing77" mit Zinkgetriebe angepriesen.
> Ich denke "Getriebe" ist aufs Antriebsritzel, nicht aufs Piniongear (wie heißt das eigentlich auf deutsch? Mist, wieso studiere ich im Ausland?  ) bezogen.


Danke! #6 
Und ganz einfach: Diese gezeigt Rolle hat ein Rotorantriebszahnrad (=Pinion Gear bei Shimano) aus Messing. 
Und damit streng genommen eben KEIN Zinkdruckguss*getriebe*,welches Übertragung Zinkdruckgusszahnrad an Zinkdruckgusszahnrad heißt.
Sondern allerhöchstens einige andere Zahnräder im Getriebe aus Zinkdruckguss. Denn das wichtigste ist aus Messing. 

Wieso das Rotorantriebszahnrad das wichtigste ist:
 - weil es am stärksten belastet wird.
 - und diese starke Belastung aus dem kurzen Hebel zur Übertragug eines anliegenden "angekurbelten" Drehmomentes resultiert.

Schleien-Stefan hat das sehr schön mit dem Prinzip der Kette schon erklärt, nur werden wir das in diesem Rahmen, genau wie das individuelle Anpassungs-Erwartungsprinzip von Thomas9904, wohl nicht mehr zufriedenstellend diskutieren können ... |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Als Hinweis: :m
Ich habe übrigens gestern zwei 9jährigen Mädchen mal genau so eine Exage RA gezeigt, also Achsen-Rotor-Kern, und die Auskünfte auf: "Was siehst du da?", waren: "Ein etwas dunklerer goldener Ring in der großen goldenen Schraube" und "der Ring sieht ja richtig schick goldig aus!". 

Vlt. mal den kleinen Sohn, Tocher, Neffen oder Nichte fragen, so ab ab 5j ...


----------



## singer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Da das hier auch ignoriert wird, bleibe ich genauso hartnäckigwie Thomas.





singer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Frage die sich an alle richtet egal auf welcher Seite diese stehen. Wenn Schlimpano zwei Rollen des gleichen Modells auf den Markt bringen mit absolut gleichen Teilen nur das Getriebe wäre bei dem einen aus gegossenem Zink und bei dem anderen kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminum, der Preis ist auch der selbe wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden. Ich weiß die Frage stellt sich leider nicht, aber was wäre wenn doch.


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



singer schrieb:


> Da das hier auch ignoriert wird, bleibe ich genauso hartnäckigwie Thomas.



@ Singer nachdem was selbst Shimano sagt wäre es doch grotesk noch die billigere Lösung für *gleiches Geld* zu kaufen |bigeyes|bigeyes



> Shimano tested a great many materials (zinc, brass, aluminum, stainless steel)  and different combinations for both the drive and pinion gear. Ultimately they  discovered that cold forging was the key. Cold forging achieves original  strength without sacrificing molecular structure, while increasing density (are  we getting too techie here?) Each and every youth is cold forged for superior  density and strength with a detailed shape, and unlike die casting there is no  uneven density or varying tooth surfaces.


----------



## singer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



andre23 schrieb:


> mal ne dumme frage am rande der diskussion....warum fertigt eigentlich shimano "getriebe" (gangschaltungen und vieles mehr)fuer fahrræder???...die sicher mehr und anspruchsvoller als angelrollen im einsatz sind....???....alle fahrer der tour de france vertrauen neben doping nur auf shimano...warum nur????
> 
> 
> sicher nur aus spass und weil sie nicht wissen was sie tun:m


Nee du das ist schon seit jeher Campa. Und in der letzten Zeit war Schlimano auch nur noch auf Platz drei wegen der aggressiven Preispolitik im Fahrerfeld vom SRAM. Wie es im Jahre 09 aussieht wird man erst am Start sehen, da Schlimano neues im Herbst 08 rausgebracht hat.

Und was haben Gangschaltungen|kopfkrat mit unterschiedlichen Getriebe Materialien/Fertigungsverfahren zu tun??????


----------



## singer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...p/cat/detail.asp?k=100559&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2
> 
> http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...p/cat/detail.asp?k=100143&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2
> 
> ...


Ist kein Stellagetriebe!!!!!! CF Gear ist nicht HD Gear.


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Als Hinweis: :m
> Ich habe übrigens gestern zwei 9jährigen Mädchen mal genau so eine Exage RA gezeigt, also Achsen-Rotor-Kern, und die Auskünfte auf: "Was siehst du da?", waren: "Ein etwas dunklerer goldener Ring in der großen goldenen Schraube" und "der Ring sieht ja richtig schick goldig aus!".
> 
> Vlt. mal den kleinen Sohn, Tocher, Neffen oder Nichte fragen, so ab ab 5j ...



Bei mir verdeckt die Spule die Sicht!sieht dann nicht so schön aus,angelt sich aber besser:m

schöne Pfingsten


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich würde beide Rollen beim Dealer "Probekurbeln" und dann anhand vom Lauf intuitiv die "leichtgängigere" wählen, egal welcher Werkstoff im Getriebe verbaut ist - Solange nicht bewiesen ist, dass Zink im Rollengetriebe die gestellten Anforderungen nicht erfüllt, ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren, ob Zink gut oder schlecht ist...



|bigeyes|bigeyes Martin du würdest scheinbar selbst die von Thomas geannte "Kuhscheixxe" schönreden wenn die sich leichter kurbeln lässt.

Naja auch für mich nun hier

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Muss ich hier einfach immer noch mal wiederholen, bis es einige anscheinend auch gelesen und begriffen haben. Dass die derweil wohl eher in der Sandkiste Förmchen buken oder das Windelchen näßten - dafür kann ich ja nichts, aber so ist das mit "Ancient History" nun mal ... der erste Fall ist über 30 Jahre her.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du gelesen, was ich oben zu meinen in 2 längeren Perioden gemachten *Erfahrungen* über Zinkdruckgusszahnräder geschrieben habe?
> Wohlgemerkt analytische Erfahrungen an der Werkbank, plus praktische Erfahrungen am Wasser in Angeljahren.



Ein Rollengetrieben mit Rotor-Zinkdruckgusszahnrad  und Kurbelrad-Zinkdruckgusszahnrad oder auch nur einem Rotor-Zinkdruckgusszahnrad läuft  rasend schnell sehr schlecht und geht schnell kaputt - in Angelwochen gezählt. 
Das ist ein praktischer Angelerfahrungswert, und die das nicht begreifen wollen, ... |gr:
Ich schreibe das, weil es ein Fakt ist, und wenn der für einige Horizonte nicht begreifbar ist, dann ändert das aber auch nichts an dem Fakt. Wer das nicht begreifen will, der dürfte sich im Real-Life jetzt kräftig auf was einstellen, wenn er mir ins Angesicht käme ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes Martin du würdest scheinbar selbst die von Thomas geannte "Kuhscheixxe" schönreden wenn die sich leichter kurbeln lässt.


Und man fragt sich einfach nur, "Wieso tut er so?"


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So, Faxen dicke.

Ich will den zuständigen Forenmods nicht mit evtl. Verwarnungen vorgreifen. Meiner Meiunung nach habt Ihr Euch hier nix geschenkt und wenn verwarnt wird, dann gibts ne Massenverwarnung.

Es muss doch möglich sein, das sich erwachsene Menschen über sowas unterhalten können ohne unter die Gürtellinie zu kommen. Damit meine ich sehr wohl plumpe Ausfälle genauso wie raffiniert formulierte pieksereien. 


Wer das ab jetzt nicht kapiert, der wird auf jeden Fall eine fette Verwarnung kassieren. Versprochen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Bei mir verdeckt die Spule die Sicht!sieht dann nicht so schön aus,angelt sich aber besser:m


Hilft dir der Hinweis, die Spule vorher mit Druckknopfauslösung oder Bremsknaufschrauben abzunehmen? 
Das ist sogar eine reguläre Bedienhandlung einer Angelrolle, das darf man sogar selbst im penibelsten Angelgeschäft. #6


----------



## singer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

_Ich habe auch eine Frage die sich an alle richtet egal auf welcher Seite diese stehen. Wenn Schlimpano zwei Rollen des gleichen Modells auf den Markt bringen mit absolut gleichen Teilen nur das Getriebe wäre bei dem einen aus gegossenem Zink und bei dem anderen kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminum, der Preis ist auch der selbe wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden. Ich weiß die Frage stellt sich leider nicht, aber was wäre wenn doch._

_Nachtrag:  Beider kurbeln sich gleich gut!!!!!_


----------



## degl (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich würde beide Rollen beim Dealer "Probekurbeln" und dann anhand vom Lauf intuitiv die "leichtgängigere" wählen, egal welcher Werkstoff im Getriebe verbaut ist - Solange nicht bewiesen ist, dass Zink im Rollengetriebe die gestellten Anforderungen nicht erfüllt, ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren, ob Zink gut oder schlecht ist...



@Martin,

das kann sich dann am Wasser "unter Last", schnell als "Fehlschuss" herausstellen

Und ich habe schon einige hundert "Probekurbler" im Angelladen gesehen, die sich dann doch eher "auf Marke" verlassen haben......ohne wirklich zu wissen, was verbaut wurde.
Ausserdem scheint es der überwiegenden Mehrheit auch egal zu sein.
@all,
Doch es ist erstaunlich, was aus einer einfachen Frage geworden ist: ZINKGUßGETRIEBE O.K.?

Spontan habe ich ich eine "Abneigung" gegen dieses Material(reflexartig), weil ich annehmen muß(in Maretialunkenntniss), das das "Zeugs" nicht so belastbar ist, wie dir mir bek. Rollengetriebematerialien.........

Allerdings habe ich eine ältere DAM(späte Neunziger) die an unserer Au noch jeden Fisch aus dem Wasser gezogen hat und das ohne großen Pflegeaufwand(NP.ca.30 Märker).
Wer weiß was da für "preiswerte Materialien" verarbeitet wurden und doch wird sie "zuende geangelt."

Ich weiß und das gilt für alle produzierten Produkte, das die Industrie immer wieder versuchen wird den gleichen Umsatz und Gewinn mit weniger Aufwand und Materialkosten zu erzielen.
Und wie so häufig müssen erst die Benutzer einer Ware herausfinden ob z.B. eine Angelrolle in der Praxis denn ihren Wert erreicht.............:v

Im Hoffen darauf, das wir endlich mal ein zerbröseltes Zingußgetrieb zusehen bekommen und dann geauer wissen ob es nicht funktioniert, werde ich pers. erstmal keines kaufen.

Für die nächste Spinnrolle bin ich am sparen und daher finde ich pers. es mehr als angenehm, das es hier User gibt die sich mit akrebie in jedes Detail versetzen um anderen (mir) ne Entscheidungshilfe zu bieten#6

gruß degl


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@singer: Wieso stellt sich die Frage nicht?
Seit weit über einem Jahr - erst wars die Kurbelwackelei und dann die Zink-Ankündigung,
tun doch viele Mitboardies so - nach oft reiflicher Diskussion und es gibt Thread dazu:
Es gibt die Japan-Modelle und hier die DE-Modelle. Und alle, die auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen, kaufen schon seit längerem in Japan, und stellen darüber hinaus noch etliche weitere positive Unterschiede fest. Das spricht sich dann auch schnell herum.

Fakt ist auch, dass Shimano gute Rollen bauen kann und konnte - damit haben sie sich einen Namen gemacht. Nur aus irgendwelchen und nicht wirklich explizit bekannten Gründen (die man spekulieren kann) bekommen wir eben nicht die augenfällig anderen Rollen hier angeboten - oder nur selten weil ein Händler eine Sonderimport-Aktion startete. So hab ich schon für fast 10 Jahren sehr nette JP-Shimanos selbst hier in DE bekommen.


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@singer
falls sie sich auch später im Gebrauch, IMMER gleichgut kurbeln,gleich gut auf Verschleiß reagieren etc.WÄRE ES MIR EGAL!


----------



## MrFloppy (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

wenn das getriebe aus reinem alu wäre, würde ich auf jeden fall das zonkgetriebe wählen. alu ist nämlich viel zu weich, da reisst sauschnell was ab.

und da man letztendlich die exakte zusammensetzung weder der dural- noch der zinklegierung kennt, ist es ne gefühlssache, was man letztendlich kauft.

solang das zinkgetriebe kein spiel hat, ist eine schlüssige kraftübertragung gewährleistet. ergo: so gut wie kein verschleiss.

um also die frage des te zu beantworten: zinkgetriebe ok? --> ja! kurz und knapp, in einem wort.

alles andere wenn und aber, hätten und täten ist doch rein hypothetisch. statt sich hier den mund fusslig - oder besser die finger wundzuschreiben - sollte die eignung der rollen am wasser geprüft werden. ich bin mit meinen zink-rollen hochzufrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



andre23 schrieb:


> mal ne dumme frage am rande der diskussion....warum fertigt eigentlich shimano "getriebe" (gangschaltungen und vieles mehr)fuer fahrræder???...die sicher mehr und anspruchsvoller als angelrollen im einsatz sind....???....alle fahrer der tour de france vertrauen neben doping nur auf shimano...warum nur????


Andre, es geht doch in diesem Thread und der ganzen Diskussion nicht darum, Shimano schlechtzumachen oder pauschal über ihre Rollen zu urteilen. Das kommt irgendwie in den falschen Hals. |rolleyes
Der sich daraus entwickelnde Diskussionsstil ist mehr als kontraproduktiv.

Ich sage es noch einmal: Shimano konnte und kann gute Rollen bauen - das haben sie durch etliche Modelle bewiesen. 
Wie gut? - das mit dem Belastungsfaktor und der Bewertung lassen wir mal lieber außen vor. Wie Thomas9904 sagte: Das gilt für alle Rollen, und ist eine sehr spannende besser zuvor separat zu beantwortende Frage und Diskussion. So mittendrin passt das nach meiner Beobachtung hier schon mal überhaupt nicht.

Der Unmut kommt aus zu beobachtenden und mehrfach gezeigten schlechteren DE-Modellen, und einer sich androhenden (vor allem im Shimano-Werbetext "angedrohten" Zinkgussgetrieben ...) weiteren Verschlechterung der Rollen zum Angebot in DE. 
Überdies zeigt sich als weiterer Verwirrpunkt, dass einige mit Zinkgussgetriebe beworbenen Rollen gar kein pures Zinkgussgetriebe enthalten. 

In so einer Situation hilft eigentlich nur, die Contenance zu bewahren und erstmal genau nachzuschauen, 
Nichts weiteres meinte ich mit der letzten Aktion zum Nachschauen! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> da es die Zinkgetriebe von Shimano, über die wir sprechen, ja nun schon einige "Angelwochen" gibt


Woher weißt Du das, hast Du nachgeschaut?



> , müssten hier eigentlich die geschrotteten Rollen zu Hauf bemängelt werden - Fakt ist, das bis dato noch keine Einzige hier aufgetaucht ist....


MÜSSTEN - aber müssen sie? 

- Erstens steht dagegen, dass bisher außer in der Alivio FB-08 (von mir) gar kein konkretes Zinkdruckgussgetriebe gesichtet worden ist. 
Dazu kam bzw. kommt aber auch der für mich wesentliche Hinweis dabei: Ganz neue und ganz tolle NEUE Lieferung!
- Zudem scheinen mehr als eine von Shimano`s "Zinkgussgetriebe"-Rollen doch lieber auf wesentliche Messingzahnräder darin zu setzen.
Wenn ich jetzt sagte, woher ich das sehe, aber dann gibts wahrscheinlich wieder ein Nachvollzugsproblem ...
- ist es leicht für den Rollenmarktbeobachter erkennbar, wieviel Jahre Rollen auf Halde liegen. Die alte US Stradic FH des Starship-Modells ala TP-F hab ich letztes Jahr immer noch im Direktangebot gesehen,  Baujahr liegt aber um 2001.
- habe wir seit min. letztem Jahr eine Wirtschaftkrise, die den Verkauf und Abfluss von Angelrollen (=relativ verzichtbare Luxusartikel) nun nicht gerade gefördert haben kann.
- bin ich wohl im Moment der einzige, der eine 3.Episode Zink-live gerade erlebt hat. :m

Das sollte zumindest etwas zu denken geben 

Ich würde mich aber besonders über einen netteren Umgang und Umgangston freuen.


----------



## singer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @singer
> falls sie sich auch später im Gebrauch, IMMER gleichgut kurbeln,gleich gut auf Verschleiß reagieren etc.WÄRE ES MIR EGAL!


Das war nicht meine Frage was später im Gebrauch ist(Verschleiß). Diese Dinge kann man beim Kauf nicht wissen. Und es ging mir hier gerade um die Situation beim Kauf. Wie ist dann deine Antwort?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du wirst sogar erstaunt sein, dass KEINES der Getriebe aus reinem Zink ist - Oder ist die Achse Deiner Alivio aus Zink#q



Martin, es geht um Getriebe! 

Es geht hier nicht um ganze Rollen aus Stahl usw.


----------



## singer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Naja Martin das weißt du doch garnicht, du spekulierst das es egal sein dürfte(dein Wort). Angenommen das die Beschichtung gut ist, aber das Grundmaterial weicher ist, könnten sich unter Last z.B. Dellen bilden und einen schlechteren Lauf erzeugen(Spekulation von mir). In so einem Fall ist das Material dann wichtig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



singer schrieb:


> Naja Martin das weißt du doch garnicht, du spekulierst das es egal sein dürfte(dein Wort). Angenommen das die Beschichtung gut ist, aber das Grundmaterial weicher ist, könnten sich unter Last z.B. Dellen bilden und einen schlechteren Lauf erzeugen(Spekulation von mir). In so einem Fall ist das Material dann wichtig.


Ich kann Dir jedenfalls als Rollenpraxisfakt sagen, ob 1976 (Shakespeare,Fischerman,Herculy,Daiwa), 1988 (DAM SLS2), 2006 (Zauber,RedArc) oder 2009(AlivioFB08), das sich ein Zinkdruckgusszahnrad mehr wie eine Reib- oder Schleifscheibe anfühlt, sich auch so benimmt, als denn wie man es von einem heute üblichen guten Rollengetriebe erwarten würde.

Einem Radiergummi kann man auch zugucken, wie es wegrubbelt. Mit Seife/Spülmittel dazwischen dauert es länger, aber selbst auf einer Glasscheibe rubbelt es weg. Unterschiedlich ist nur die Abriebsgeschwindigkeit.

Das mit der vorgeblichen Beschichtung ist vor allem dann besonderer Hokus-Pokus und fauler Zauber, wenn sich z.B. eine Kunststoffgehäuserolle (oder Hybrid) unter etwas Last zu verwinden beginnt, und die Beschichtung durch Verkannten der Zahnräder sofort teilweise durchkratzt.
Das tut sie selbst bei besten Shimano-Getrieben, mit dem sehr netten und aufwendigen "Black-Almite" z.B., und das sind Angelerfahrungswerte. (verweise da nur zu gerne auf Mitboardies)

Wobei hier die ungeklärte Belastungsbetrachtung (wieviel ist statthaft, wie ist die Erwartung?) wieder den passenden Rahmen setzen müßte ... die haben wir aber nicht. 
Eine durch extreme Überlastung malträtierte Rolle ist bei Beschädigung ganz sicher nicht automatisch eine schlechte Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wellen sind Bestandteile eines Getriebes.... und außerdem solltest Du die Postings mal wieder ganz lesen!


Dein Fachwissen von den Internas der Stationärrollen ist atemberaubend! :m

Bei meinen Rollen, und auch seit längerem bei Shimanos ist das Rotorantriebszahnrad mit 2 Lagern und das Kurbelantreibszahnrad mit 2 Lagern unabhängig von der Spulenhalte+hubachse (=Main Shaft) gelagert. Und das ist wichtig.

Ja im Gegenteil, spätestens seit 2000 versucht der "Floating Shaft" der oben von mir auch gezeigten Ultegra, Stella u.a. Rollen die Verbindung zwischen der Spulenhalte+hubachse auch vollständig zu entkoppeln. Auch bei Daiwa ist das so.

Hab wenigstens heute mal wieder so richtig gelacht!


----------



## antonio (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

es bringt doch nix hier zu spekulieren, wenn man nicht genau weiß welche legierung da verbaut wurde und wenn man kein materialexperte auf diesem gebiet ist.
stahl ist auch nicht gleich stahl, da gibts auch tausende varianten.

antonio


----------



## Bibbelmann (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Ich würde beide Rollen beim Dealer "Probekurbeln" und dann anhand vom Lauf intuitiv die "leichtgängigere" wählen, egal welcher Werkstoff im Getriebe verbaut ist - Solange nicht bewiesen ist, dass Zink im Rollengetriebe die gestellten Anforderungen nicht erfüllt, ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren, ob Zink gut oder schlecht ist...


    hier nochmal ein unterhaltsamer Artikel, wurde  schonmal zitiert

http://www.westernangler.com.au/default.asp?action=article&ID=254

Shimano’s target for these improved *reels* was three-fold; increased gear durability, improved casting performance, and the best line management possible – which becomes more important every day, as anglers use more temperamental braided lines than ever before.

The gear durability technology came straight from the big Stellas, which are the *reels* on which the greatest demand on *gears* was being made. *Shimano* has explored all the options for spinning reel *gears*; machine cutting, die-casting, pressing, and cold forging; and all of the materials, including *zinc*, brass, stainless steel and aluminium. Then there came the possible combinations of materials between main gear and pinion gear, and of course the limitless possibilities of alloys and surface platings.

The compromise that had to be reached was between gear durability and winding smoothness. Machine cutting, for instance, can produce a strong gear, but machining time can be great, and detail work – such as the surface of a gear tooth – is not its forte. Die-casting is quick and affordable, and makes smooth *gears*, but durability is poor because of the loss of density as the molten *metal* cools. Pressing is quick, but density isn’t uniform, so the gear once again would suffer poor durability. 

Cold forging was the answer, and *Shimano* is a world expert in this technology. The process treats *metal* at normal temperature, increasing density while maintaining original strength. Complex gear tooth shapes were achievable, with very high-density aluminium material for the main gear. When matched to a machined brass alloy pinion gear, *Shimano* call this latest version Paladin Gear Durability Enhancement. That’s a description you’ll see a bit of in *Shimano* advertising, and they have to promote it because it makes no difference to the way a new reel may feel! The difference will be evident after weeks, months or years of use, when a cheaper reel’s *gears* would be feeling distinctly rattly; the Paladin *gears* will still be much more like new.

*Shimano* claims that the Paladin system creates *gears* that are even more durable than stainless steel *gears*, while being far smoother, which is exactly what they had in mind when they set out to take their spin reel gearing to the next level. So you see, there’s a lot more to how good a reel’s *gears* are than just what *metal* they’re made of.





-

meine Alivio 4000 FA: Pinion Gear (Rotorantriebswelle/Getriebe) aus Zink


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Sodala...dann bring ich ein paar Tatsachen in die TP-FC-Zink-Diskussion ...und verlass damit die "Theorie-Diskussion" 

Foto Nr. 1:
- TwinPower "Draufsicht" ...  der Pinion-Gear sieht ziemlich "goldig" aus 

Foto Nr. 2:
- Dann hab ich die Mutter mal nur "gelockert" .... auch innen sieht´s ziemlich "goldig" aus.
- Nebenbei bemerkt...glitzert das Gehäuse nicht wunderschön :q :q ***LACH***
- Naja, auch wenn´s lächerlich ist, aber eine schöne Optik stört mich nicht wirklich. :m

Foto Nr. 3:
- Komplett abgeschraubter Rotor.
- TP 4000 FC in der "Seitlich-/Draufsicht"
- Sieht schnuckelig aus ... irre ich mich, oder kann man hier auch noch mehr "goldige Innereien" erkennen ?
- Auch die Rest der "oberflächlich erkennbaren" Innereien bzw. die Isolierung und Befestigung sieht -nach meiner bescheidenen und nicht maschinenbauerfahrenen Meinung- sehr wertig aus.

Weiter aufmachen will ich meine TP-FC jetzt allerdings nicht mehr ... hab vor kurzem eine meiner Slammer 360 gewartet ... und jetzt fehlt mir irgendwie ein Kugellager (peinlich #t ).

Na, dann schau´n mr mal, wie sich die Diskussion nun weiterentwickelt...

Ich behaupte jetzt mal, daß die ganze Diskussion "in der TP-FC ist ein Zink-Getriebe drinnen" nur auf falschen Broschüren von Shimano herruht ... was für Shimano aber auch peinlich wäre !

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Die-casting is quick and affordable, and makes smooth *gears*, but durability is poor because of the loss of density as the molten *metal* cools. Pressing is quick, but density isn’t uniform, so the gear once again would suffer poor durability.





> Cold forging was the answer, and *Shimano* is a world expert in this technology.



Hochinteressant...


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hab grad kein Knipser zur Hand...

Shimano Hyperloop FB Pinon Gear Druckguß

Shimano Nexave FB Pinion Gear Messing

Shimano Exage FB Pinion Gear Messing


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder ... ich glaube eben nicht dran, dass man eine 1976er oder Alivio mit ner Twin Power FC 09 vergleichen sollte! Vllt is eben Zink nicht gleich Zink ?... Selbst WENN es eine gleiche Legierung im Getriebe WÄRE könnten sie ganz anders nachbehandelt sein ...


Patrick, bei den gelisteten ist und war alles nicht nachbehandelt.
Der beworbene Vorteil des Zinkdruckgusses ist, dass man gar nicht nachbehandeln braucht, wegen Formschlüssigkeit usw. Man kann daraus auch feine Sachen wie Reißverschlüsse machen. Aber mit hohen Kupferanteilen (gen Messing) funktionieren auch die besser und länger. Selbst Kunststoffreißverschlusse funktionieren inzwischen gut und betriebssicher, und werden immer mehr.

Wenn der Hersteller die Zahnräder erst in Zinkdruckguss spritzen sollte, und dann über ein abschließendes Tauchbad hinaus noch was dran nachbearbeiten müßte, dann hätte er etwas verkehrt designed. Von einer mechanischen Nachbearbeitung kann man gerade da nicht ausgehen. 
Khaane hatte nun auch schon gezielt anoxidierte Zahnräder gezeigt.

Rollen mit Kunststoffzahnrädern im Hauptantrieb gab es in der DDR sogar auch schon, hatte ich mal selber in der Hand. 
Ich weiß den Typ nicht, aber ähnlich den den bekannterern Einsteigermodellen der großen Marken mit diesem einfachen Drahtbügel gebaut, bunter Kunststoff außen.
Hilft mit jemand mit dem Typ auf die Sprünge? #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Shimano Hyperloop FB Pinon Gear Druckguß
> 
> Shimano Nexave FB Pinion Gear Messing
> 
> Shimano Exage FB Pinion Gear Messing


Danke, Steffen! #6
bist ein Schatz!


----------



## kingandre88 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Bei der Shimano ELF ist das Pinion Gear auch Messing.......stelle die Tage noch ein Foto rein!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Weiter:

Navi XSA Messing

Ultegra XSB Messing


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> - TwinPower "Draufsicht" ...  der Pinion-Gear sieht ziemlich "goldig" aus
> ...
> Ich behaupte jetzt mal, daß die ganze Diskussion "in der TP-FC ist ein Zink-Getriebe drinnen" nur auf falschen Broschüren von Shimano herruht ... was für Shimano aber auch peinlich wäre !


Danke, Robert! #6
Damit sind wir wirklich einen Schritt weiter. 
Und einige andere Besitzer und Interessenten wird's wohl freuen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Bei der Shimano ELF ist das Pinion Gear auch Messing.......stelle die Tage noch ein Foto rein!!!


Danke, noch einer! #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Technium FB Messing

Ultegra 3000 (JP Modell) Messing

Stradic FC Messing


Mehr kann ich nicht begutachten, da andere nicht vorrätig


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Halt, eine hab ich noch vergessen:

Aero Technium XSB: Messing


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Robert/Nick

#g Dickes Petrie für heute und es ist alles wieder Banane.



Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nur damit man sieht, dass ein Mod auch wieder mal da ist (und bei weiteren persönlichen Angriffen/Beleidugungen etc. gnadenlos durchgreifen wird):


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....
> 
> WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..
> ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Er nu wieder  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Tscha, leider nötig..................


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was sich hier so einige an den Kopp ballern geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut...

Bleibt alle mal ein klein wenig lockerer, dann klappt's auch mit dem Nachbarn


----------



## mr.pepse (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@AngelDet
Ruf doch mal bei HAV-Hamburg an, ob die dir nen Foto von einem TP oder Stradic FC Antriebszahnrad schicken. Als Servicecenter müssten die doch solche als Reserveteile vorrätig haben.
Fragen kostet nur Telefongebühren.

Und wenns dann mal ans Licht kommt... Ich wette drei Wattwürmer drauf, dass es sich um exakt das gleiche Zahnrad wie in Khaanes Stradic handelt und die Zinkgeschichte in den "SR"-Rollen nur ein Übersetzungsfehler in den Brochúren ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Womöglich wäre die Gesamtaussage, dass Zinkdruckguß zwar billiger als andere Materialien ist, und dass das Material und seine Verarbeitungsweise auch anderen Materialien und anderen Verarbeitungsweisen unterlegen sind, aber der Unterschied in der normalen Praxis wohl kaum festzustellen sein dürfte, somit angemessen gewesen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Und insofern ist es schwierig nicht zu dem Fazit zu kommen, dass es hier vor allem vor Leuten wimmelt, die sich selbst gerne reden hören...



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Jajaja...........
Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## singer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> BINGO - Du hast es anscheinend auch Verstanden! Solange das Material nicht bekannt ist (hier die entsprechenden Zink- oder Alulegierungen) kann man zur Haltbarkeit des Materials überhaupt nichts sagen. Es gibt z.B Zinklegierungen, die sind weitaus härter als manche Alulegierungen - welche würdest Du dann in Deiner Rolle bevorzugen?? Alu, weil es sich besser anhört??? Oder die Zinklegierung weil härter....


Um auf deine Frage zu antworten. Nun da ich es nicht weiß wenn ich im Laden stehe wie gut oder schlecht das Material ist, würde ich tatsächlich Alu nehmen. Nicht weil es sich besser anhört, sondern weil es bewährt ist. Natürlich kann eine Zinklegierung bessere Eigenschaften als eine Aluminium haben, aber muss die hier eingesetzte Aluminiumlegierung eine schlechte sein? Ich sehe das durchaus kritisch mit dem Zink und glaube nicht an eine Verbesserung, sondern an eine Verschlechterung. Diese kann nur minimal sein, so dass eine Rolle statt 200mal fischen nur 180mal fischen hält, aber das wird man nie wissen. In der Praxis gibt es kein was wäre wenn oder hätte ich Spekulatius.

Zugeben muss ich auch, dass ich ab einer gewissen Geldgrenze auch eine Wertigkeit dafür haben möchte. Und da ist Aluminium dem Zink im Vorteil. Beim Verfahren ist die Sache ähnlich da hätte ich auch lieber etwas kalt geschmiedetes als gegossenes.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



singer schrieb:


> Das Druckguss locker ausreicht zeigt Daiwa perfekt. Das DigiGear ist auch gegossen, nur ist hier noch kein Zink drin.



|kopfkrat

"Im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Druckguss-Getrieben sind DIGIGEAR Getriebe maschinengefräste, digital entwickelte Getriebe, die auch allerhöchsten Belastungen standhalten."

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...29,74,74,1__products-knowledge.htm?ovs_page=1

Nach dieser Hersteller-Info ist das Digigear maschinengefräst!


----------



## singer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Entschuldige mein Fehler, im Katalog steht das etwas anders. Da steht: super stark und extrem langlebig, ist mit herkömmlichen Druckguss-Antriebsrädern nicht zu vergleichen. Dachte vorher auch die sind gefräst, aber diese Info im Katalog mit dem Wort 'herkömmlichen' ließ mich zweifeln.


----------



## kingandre88 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hier noch das Foto:


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich wundere mich eben etwas, daß ewig lange (und auch mit persönlichen Angriffen -auch von meiner Seite  ) zuerst rumdiskutiert wurde wg. der "schlechten TP-FC" wg Zinkgetriebe...

...und dann stell ich Fotos rein auf denen man erkennen kann, daß der Shimano-Katalog und die Online-Infos wohl absoluter Blödsinn sind und vermutlich ne Falschaussage ist....

...und es passiert nix !|kopfkrat;+

Ich denk da nur an die alten Aussagen hier ....




Khaane schrieb:


> Das die TP-FC User sich sogar für das Makro der Rotorschraube zu fein sind, ist schon sehr erstaunlich - Lässt doch die Frage aufkommen, warum diese Leute überhaupt mitdiskutieren, wenn sie an einer vollständigen Aufklärung der Eingangsfrage nicht interessiert sind.






AngelDet schrieb:


> |good: sag ich nur, und langsam zieht sich die Schlinge zu! :m




Also Männers ... dann schießt mal los mit Eurer Meinung ! :m


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Am Ende bekommt die TwinPower FC vielleicht sogar noch Det´s Qualitäts-TÜV-Siegel :q :q*


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> ...und dann stell ich Fotos rein auf denen man erkennen kann, daß der Shimano-Katalog und die Online-Infos wohl absoluter Blödsinn sind und vermutlich ne Falschaussage ist....
> 
> ...und es passiert nix !|kopfkrat;+



Da hast du völlig recht. Ich finde die Resonanz jetzt auch eher etwas ärmlich. Wobei man an deinen Fotos recht gut sehen kann, das reichlich viel heisse Luft gepustet wurde.

Es gibt den einen oder anderen, der seine Aussagen nochmal lesen sollte, um dann neu anzusetzen.

Det schau mal, in einer TP ist eine andere Mechanik als in einer Alivio. Interessant.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ollek wo bleibst du? Gesehen und gelesen hast du es ja.


----------



## Khaane (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Jetzt sind wir schon ein ganzes Stück weiter und können das Zink auf das Antriebsrad begrenzen, falls es überhaupt in der Stradic/TP verbaut wird.

Interessant wäre zu erfahren, ob das Antriebsritzel der TP-FC ähnlich dem von mir geposteten Ritzel der US-Stradic eine schwarze Beschichtung aufweist - Wäre super, wenn einige TP-FC User mal durch den Wartungsport schauen und die Ergebnisse posten.

Evtl. handelt es sich tatsächlich um einen Übersetzungsfehler und das Getriebe enthält garkeinen Zink - Dann wäre die gesamte Diskussion hinfällig.


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Evtl. handelt es sich tatsächlich um einen Übersetzungsfehler und das Getriebe enthält garkeinen Zink - Dann wäre die gesamte Diskussion hinfällig.


Ich hoffe doch nicht. Sonst hätten einige User eine theoretisch kaputte Rolle und ich nix mehr zu lachen wenn nächstes Jahr Daiwa und Spro nachzieht und Zinkdruckguß in ihren Rollen verbaut.


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ollek wo bleibst du? Gesehen und gelesen hast du es ja.



Ja aber ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht was du meinst und worauf du hinaus willst.#c

Wenn es um die Fotos von Nick geht, wunderbare Rollenachsen aber mehr auch nicht.

Ich habe ihm aber per PN gesagt das er sie auch nicht weiter aufschrauben braucht um irgendwas zu beweisen, denn sowas geht schnell mal in die Hose wenn man das nicht allzu oft gemacht hat und einem die Übung fehlt.
(Kaputt machen hierfür braucht man nicht)

Dennoch bin ich weiterhin der Meinung das es sich bei Zink lediglich um ne billigere Alternative handelt die man sich vom deutschen Kunden aber teuer bezahlen lässt.

Weil und das ist der Knackpunkt Shimano hier mit zweierlei Superlativen wirbt.

Auf der europäischen Ebene wird Zinkdruckguss in den Himmel propagiert wobei am echten gewinnbringenden Markt mit der *wirklichen* Innovation geworben wird.

Wer der Meinung ist mehr Geld für Weniger auszugben hat mein Segen, allein ich brauch das nicht zu verstehen. in Zeiten von Onlinekauf#d

Aber wie ich auch schon Nick geschrieben habe ich gönne jedem seine Euro FC und hoffe das sie lange halten wird weil ich auch nicht glaube das sie sich zerbröseln oder auflösen wird nach "3 mal Angeln".

Oder anders,

Zitat eines bekannten Herstellers für Tackle  den ich mal bei der ANSPO in Kassel getroffen habe:

"Das meiste was in den Angelläden verkauft wird soll nur den Angler ködern statts den Fisch"

Und das Deutschland ein Versuchsmarkt ist, ist glaube ich unbestritten.

Und wenn ich die Wahl hätte so wie es Singer gefragt hat:



> _Ich habe auch eine Frage die sich an alle richtet egal auf welcher Seite diese stehen. Wenn Schlimpano zwei Rollen des gleichen Modells auf den Markt bringen mit absolut gleichen Teilen nur das Getriebe wäre bei dem einen aus gegossenem Zink und bei dem anderen kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminum, der Preis ist auch der selbe wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden. Ich weiß die Frage stellt sich leider nicht, aber was wäre wenn doch._
> 
> _Nachtrag:  Beider kurbeln sich gleich gut!!!!!_


...würde ich selbstverständlich das bessere innovativere Produkt fürs gleiche Geld kaufen *was in dem Fall nicht Zink ist*

und ich weiss nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist

Gruss


----------



## hans albers (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

moin

also irgendwie verstehe ich da was nicht

es geht jetzt aufgrund der letzen fotos 
also um die achse /rotor-antriebszahnrad 
und nicht um das antriebs-zahnrad der kurbel..

dabei wurde festgestellt ,dass in den 
meisten modellen diese aus mesing besteht...

in welcher rolle soll denn jetzt "zink" verbaut sein...|kopfkrat??

oder sehe ich gerade den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht ?

greetz
lars


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> also irgendwie verstehe ich da was nicht
> 
> ...



 genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt was das jetzt hier soll.

Egal Hauptsache unterhaltsam,

Gruss


----------



## Khaane (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht. Sonst hätten einige User eine theoretisch kaputte Rolle und ich nix mehr zu lachen wenn nächstes Jahr Daiwa und Spro nachzieht und Zinkdruckguß in ihren Rollen verbaut.



Welche kaputten Rollen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Khaane (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt was das jetzt hier soll.
> 
> Egal Hauptsache unterhaltsam,
> 
> Gruss



Das Pinion-Gear war bis zur Alivio doch kein Bestandteil der Diskussion, im Grunde ist man von Anfang an, von einem Zink-Antriebsrad ausgegangen.

Jetzt bleibt noch die Frage offen, ob das Antriebsrad aus der neuen Zink- oder der alten Alulegierung besteht.

Ein Hinweis würde die Farbe liefern, welche man relativ fix durch den Wartungsport sieht - Immerhin würde dies einen Rückschluss auf eine evtl. Beschichtung geben.


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Dennoch bin ich weiterhin der Meinung das es sich bei Zink lediglich um ne billigere Alternative handelt die man sich vom deutschen Kunden aber teuer bezahlen lässt.


Auch wenn das anscheinend euer einziges Argument ist, aber es geht nicht um den Preis.



> Auf der europäischen Ebene wird Zinkdruckguss in den Himmel propagiert wobei am echten gewinnbringenden Markt mit der *wirklichen* Innovation geworben wird.


Wo steht der Umsatz im Vergleich Europa vs. Staaten vs. Japan? Oder ist das auch nur geraten?



> Wer der Meinung ist mehr Geld für Weniger auszugben hat mein Segen, allein ich brauch das nicht zu verstehen. in Zeiten von Onlinekauf#d


Nochmal: Es geht *nicht* um den Preis der Rolle!

Sry, aber die Antworten der "Kontra-Shimano"-Fraktion werden immer lächerlicher. Was kommt als nächstes? Das die Farbe der FC die Fische verschreckt oder zu dunkel ist und die Rolle sich zu schnell erhitzt und dann das Getriebe schmilzt?


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Welche kaputten Rollen? |kopfkrat


Lies den Thread; hier gingen schon einige Rollen mit Zinkdruckgußgetriebe kaputt. Also theoretisch zumindest.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich schmeiß mich hintern Zug. Nun gut, ich finde das jetzt die nächsten 80 Seiten über das Antriebsread spekuliert werden könnte.

Ollek, you made my day!


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mal ne Frage am Rande, Pinion ist meines Wissens nach nur das Zahnrad, wie kommt man von Pinion auf zinc?


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Nochmal: Es geht *nicht* um den Preis der Rolle!



#6Mirko du wirst es auch in Hundert Jahren nicht begreifen das es mir tatsächlich nicht um den Preis allgemein geht als vielmehr um ---*die Bewertung*---von Zindruckguss in Angelrollen so wie seitens des TE gefragt wurde der auch erkannt hat das es sich um eine billige Alternative (nicht zwangsläufig preislich für den Endverkäufer gesehen) handelt.



mirkooo schrieb:


> Sry, aber die Antworten der "Kontra-Shimano"-Fraktion werden immer lächerlicher.


Wer ist Kontra Ich???

Kann nicht sein, ich bin Shimano fan, aber der gut altgedienten Serien wo man noch wusste was man fürs Geld bekommt. 



mirkooo schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes? Das die Farbe der FC die Fische verschreckt oder zu dunkel ist und die Rolle sich zu schnell erhitzt und dann das Getriebe schmilzt?



Du solltes mal deine Lächerlichkeiten auf dich ummüntzen, da wirste bei weitem mehr zu lachen haben.






  Junge hör auf auf zu Blubbern und komm mit Argumenten :g

Und wiederlege mir die Aussagen von Shimano USA die in Zinkdruckguss keine Besonderheiten und nur Nachteile sehen verglichen mit dem hier gesagten und für Absolut befundenem Shimano Schwachsinn das die Elekrische Abschirmung als bsp. die Innovation schlechthin für Angler sei???

Gruss

Is mir auch Egal, werd glücklich mit deiner euro FC

#h


----------



## Ollek (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich hintern Zug. Nun gut, ich finde das jetzt die nächsten 80 Seiten über das Antriebsread spekuliert werden könnte.
> 
> Ollek, you made my day!



#h immer wieder gern


----------



## Khaane (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Soso, Du erkennst also an einer Beschichtungsfarbe das Grundmaterial.... sehr interessant|uhoh:|uhoh:




Langsam nerven deine Kommentare gewaltig. #q 

Erstens habe ich nicht behauptet, dass ich anhand der Beschichtungsfarbe das Material erkennen würde, zweitens habe ich extra darauf verwiesen, dass es lediglich auf ein evtl. baugleiches Antriebsrad wie in der US-Stradic hinweisen könnte.

Wenn es die gleiche Black-Almite Beschichtung aufweist, dann ist es ein Indiz das keine Zinklegierung, sondern weiterhin Alu verbaut wird.

Ohne direkten Vergleich beider Ritzel wird man weder das Material noch die Fertigung bestimmen können.

PS: Lebt dein Nachbar noch oder hat er vor Aufregung schon einen Herzinfarkt erlitten?


----------



## mirkooo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> #6Mirko du wirst es auch in Hundert Jahren nicht begreifen das es mir tatsächlich nicht um den Preis allgemein geht als vielmehr um ---*die Bewertung*---von Zindruckguss in Angelrollen so wie seitens des TE gefragt wurde der auch erkannt hat das es sich um eine billige Alternative (nicht zwangsläufig preislich für den Endverkäufer gesehen) handelt.


Genau; die Bewertung. Zink ist billiger als Alu, aber der Hersteller verlangt mehr als für eine Rolle mit Alu. Und was genau will man da bewerten? Es ist eine billigere Alternative und weiter?



> Du solltes mal deine Lächerlichkeiten auf dich ummüntzen, da wirste bei weitem mehr zu lachen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was für Argumente in Bezug auf was willst Du haben? Ich kann mir vorstellen das Zink in der Verarbeitung billiger ist als Alu (nur vorstellen deswegen, weil ich den Verarbeitungsvorgang nicht kenne). Soviel zu den Kosten.
Ich habe von noch keiner defekten Rolle mit Zinkdruckguß gehört. Soviel zum Thema "Haltbarkeit".



> Und wiederlege mir die Aussagen von Shimnao USA die in Zinkdruckguss keine Besonderheiten und nur Nachteile sehen verglichen mit dem hier gesagten und für Absolut befundenem Shimano Schwachsinn das die Elekrische Abschirmung als bsp. die Innovation schlechthin für Angler sei???


Wieso sollte ich die widerlegen? Das ist Marketinggeschwafel wie alles was auf Herstellerseiten zu finden ist (nicht nur bei Shimano).


----------



## Khaane (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

a.) Deshalb ist es nur ein Indiz und kein absoluter Beweis für Alu, wobei lt. deinen Aussagen Zinkdruckgüsse keiner weiteren Nachbehandlung bedürfen - Sind ja schon so super glatt 

b.) Bei einem direkten Vergleich könntest du aber sehr wohl Unterschiede in der Fertigungsqualität und Maßhaltigkeit erkennen, insofern diese vorliegen.


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal schnell, wie Du zu Hause mal eben die Maßhaltigkeit vom Pinion Gear prüfst|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Sind Dir irgendwelche Abmaße oder Toeranzen bekannt????#c



Ich spreche vom Antriebsrad, nicht vom Pinion Gear. 

Und man erkennt mit bloßem Auge sehr wohl qualitative Unterschiede bei der Verarbeitung, du wirst doch wohl ein Antriebsrad einer Red Arc von einem Antriebsrad einer besseren Shimano oder Daiwa unterscheiden und beurteilen können.


----------



## mirkooo (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*




Und jetzt bitte (D)eine Schlussfolgerung nur anhand dieses Bildes auf dem zwei verschiedene Antriebsräder zu sehen sind.


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich stell mir die Frage, warum ausgerechnet von den ehemals massiven "Red-und Blue-Arc-Fans" die kritischten Stimmen kommen ... ;+|kopfkrat

Erst wurde die Rolle in den Himmel hochgehoben (*gibt´s sogar nen Det-RedArc-Fanclub* :q:q), dann gab´s extrem viele Problem- und Fehlermeldungen, daraufhin wurde zurückgerudert und auf die "Fertigungstoleranzen" bzw. "anderen Serien", Klonen, zu wenig Fett, etc. verwiesen ... und das Original kommt ohnehin von Ryobi ...

....mensch, da wird´s mir richtig schwindelig |rolleyes#d|bigeyes

...und hat nicht mindestens die Blue Arc 7500 S/G ebenfalls ein Zinkgetriebe  (siehe *Rollentest von Khaane*) ... nach dem Foto sieht´s für mein Dafürhalten jedenfalls nach Zink aus KLICK MICH !|kopfkrat



Khaane schrieb:


> Review: Spro Blue Arc 7500 S/G (Excenter)
> 
> Nach langer Ruhephase stelle ich euch heute die Spro Blue Arc 7er Reihe vor.
> ....
> ...




Oder ist das Getriebe etwa nicht aus Zink ?!?!? |supergri

Also wenn eine "Wallerrolle" (vom Welthersteller Nr. 1 Spro) mit Zinkgetriebe so positiv vom Khaan-TÜV geprüft wurde...dann sollte doch die kleine Firma Shimano auch was hingekommen können, oder ? |rolleyes

*Aber vielleicht war damals das "Zinkthema" noch nicht wirklich aktuell *


----------



## mirkooo (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die Blue Arc hat ein Zinkgetriebe? Wo steht das bzw. wo hat er das geschrieben?


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Genau; die Bewertung. Zink ist billiger als Alu, aber der Hersteller verlangt mehr als für eine Rolle mit Alu. Und was genau will man da bewerten? Es ist eine billigere Alternative und weiter?



Ich z.B. Bewerte das als reine verarsche dem Kunden gegenüber der für eine Sparmassnahme draufzahlt wärend in anderen Ländern die wirkliche Qualität verkauft wird was Shimano zugegeben hat (Druckguss vs. Schmiede)

Nochmal Mirko

Ich bin nicht der der behauptet Zink funktioniert nicht in Angelrollen, denn das wird es und evtl sogar sehr gut. (Nick sagts ja)

Aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, und die hat man in Zeiten von Internet werde ich mir nicht die mittlerweile bestätigte und auch vom letzten Zweifler anerkannte billigere Alternative holen.

Was ist daran echt so schwer??|bigeyes

Wer der Meinung ist für einen Betrag X eine vergleichsweise schlechtere Rolle kaufen zu müssen (die sogar funktionieren kann) wärend es *fürs gleiche Geld* Rollen gibt ohne Bauteile mit ungleicher Dichte und unterschiedlichen Zahnflächen hat meinen Segen. (#4 Aussage von Shimano USA über Druckguss)

Aber er soll nicht erwarten das jeder mit dieser Einstellung konform geht.

Für mich zählt mehr als der reine Gebrauchswert den man wie wir hier gehört haben auch mit Kuhscheixxe und Plastik bewerkstelligen könnte.

Thomas hat mal nen Thread eröffnet über Werbung in der Angelbranche und wie Angler sich diese vorstellen.

Und ich habe sofort gesagt ich würde mir mehr Ehrlichkeit und Sachlichkeit wünschen da ich weiss das am deutschen Angelmarkt beschixxen wird das sich die Balken biegen.

Und in der Branche und der in der Form irgendwie auch nur hier, das müsste sogar Thomas wissen und zugeben 

Auch der von Martin gezeigte Link mit den Materialeigenschaften von Zinkdruckguss und den daraus resultierenden *Vorteilen für den Angler *(wo ich keinen Einzigen erkennen konnte) ist ein Paradebeispiel für diesen absoluten verarsche Tünnef.

Aber wer sowas glaubt kann von mir aus gern Seelig werden 

Das kannste den Amis so nicht bieten und deswegen wird sich Shimano schwer hüten dort sowas wie Zink in den entsprechenden Rollen zu verkaufen.

Und nochmals Zink wird funktionieren, nur für mich nicht zu dem Preis da ich das europäische Angebot diesbezüglich meiden werde.

Schönen Tag noch allseits |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Und ich habe sofort gesagt ich würde mir mehr Ehrlichkeit und Sachlichkeit wünschen da ich weiss das am deutschen Angelmarkt beschixxen wird das sich die Balken biegen.


Weltweit!



> Und nochmals Zink wird funktionieren, nur für mich nicht zu dem Preis da ich das europäische Angebot diesbezüglich meiden werde.


Ich glaube immer noch nicht so recht an ein "europäisches Spezialangebot": 
Keine vernünftige Firma (egal welcher Branche) wird für einen kleinen Teilmarkt eine Extraschiene auflegen.

Ich denke eher, die bringen nicht ales nach Europa, was sie haben - aber auch das ist ne reine Vermutung.

Davon ab isses mir wurscht, solange meine Rollen funktioneiren so wie ICH es brauche, wer daran was verdient und was da drin verbaut ist.

Und von wem die sind:
Shimano, Daiwa, Spro, Zebco, Quantum, Rhino, Mitchel, Abu und, und, und...

und außerdem:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....
> 
> WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..
> ...


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab isses mir wurscht, solange meine Rollen funktioneiren so wie ICH es brauche, wer daran was verdient und was da drin verbaut ist.



|rolleyes siehste in dem Punkt unterscheiden wir uns. Denn wenn ich schon die Wahl habe kaufe ich die nachgewiesene bessere Qualität (Aussage Shimano USA über Druckguss)fürs gleiche Geld.

Und ich denke grade du als Koch kaufst auch nicht fürs gleiche Geld Zutaten bei dem einem Händler mit gewissen qualitativen Abstrichen wärend du beim anderem Händler für die gleiche Kohle erste Wahl bekommst.

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, die bringen nicht ales nach Europa, was sie haben - aber auch das ist ne reine Vermutung.
> :



#h Es ist aber keine Vermutung das in Deutschland -billiger Zinkdruck-- (verglichen mit kaltgeschmiedenten Dural) verkauft wird, das sind Tatsachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nur weil was billiger ist, muss es ja (je nach Einsatzzweck) nicht auch schlechter sein...

Ich kann das schlicht nicht beurteilen..



> Und ich denke grade du als Koch kaufst nicht fürs gleiche Geld Zutaten bei dem einem Händler mit gewissen qualitativen Abstrichen wärend du beim anderem Händler für die gleiche Kohle erste Wahl bekommst.


Der Händler ist mir dabei wurscht (davon ausgegangen, dass er die üblichen Normen als Händler erfüllt), da gehts mir ums Produkt als solches und für welchen "Einsatzzweck"..

Beispiel:
Ich brauch für ne Veranstaltung mit 200 Leuten, bei der es als Vorspeise Jakobsmuscheln geben soll, nicht die teuren frischen in der Schale kaufen, da den Unterschied eh nur 2 - 3 von den 200 merken würden. Da reichen die preiswerteren schon ausgelösten (auch frischen..)..

Wir werden ja mitkriegen, ob die (deutschen) Rollen dann ihren Zweck erfüllen oder reihenweise zu Bruch gehen...


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur weil was billiger ist, muss es ja (je nach Einsatzzweck) nicht auch schlechter sein...



Nein muss nicht, aber wenn selbst der Hersteller gewisse Qualitätsunterschiede einräumt wird da was drann sein.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann das schlicht nicht beurteilen..



Siehst du dem Hersteller traue ich das aber zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Auch nicht zu vergessen (grundsätzlich, unabhängig von Rollen):
Jedes Material, das Stärken beim einen Parameter hat, wird Schwächen beim anderen haben....



> Siehst du dem Hersteller traue ich das aber zu


Da bin ich wiederum eher skeptisch - vielleicht weniger beim allgemeinen Zutrauen ins technische, als bei der Umsetzung in die entsprechende Sprache/Erwartungshaltung des jeweiligen Marktes..

Und davon ab isses eh wurscht.

Der eine wird wie Du sagen, ich WILL die Japanschimano, der andere wird sich nicht mal Gedanken drüber machen und das hier angebotene Modell kaufen...

Somit erfüllt Schimano beiden ihren Wunsch, was will man mehr?

Eine in meinen Augen wie schon des öfteren angemerkt, eher akademische Diskussion anbetracht dessen, dass jeder kaufen kann, was er will....


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Ich brauch für ne Veranstaltung mit 200 Leuten, bei der es als Vorspeise Jakobsmuscheln geben soll, nicht die teuren frischen in der Schale kaufen, da den Unterschied eh nur 2 - 3 von den 200 merken würden. Da reichen die preiswerteren schon ausgelösten (auch frischen..)..



 Du bringst es auf den Punkt ohne es zu merken, denn in unserem Fall über das wir hier im Thread diskutieren* ist die Rolle eben nicht  die Preiswertere.*

Dann kannst du in deinem Beispiel auch die "besseren" Jakobsmuscheln inner Schale kaufen der Preis wäre ja der gleiche :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Und??


> Der eine wird wie Du sagen, ich WILL die Japanschimano, der andere wird sich nicht mal Gedanken drüber machen und das hier angebotene Modell kaufen...
> 
> Somit erfüllt Schimano beiden ihren Wunsch, was will man mehr?
> 
> Eine in meinen Augen wie schon des öfteren angemerkt, eher akademische Diskussion anbetracht dessen, dass jeder kaufen kann, was er will....


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und??



|bigeyes|rolleyes Thomas ganz einfach weils Quatsch ist, aber wie du auch festgestellt hast:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> der andere wird sich nicht mal Gedanken drüber machen und das hier angebotene Modell kaufen...



gibts immer wieder Leute die Blind kaufen ohne sich zu informieren. Und genau das ist auch so ein Fall für Ruskin.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Naja, bis dato konnte mir faktisch noch niemand nachweisen, dass Zinkgetriebe im praktischen Einsatz per se schlechter sind..

Oder umgekehrt:
Bislang konnte mir noch niemand nachweisen, dass andere (genauso beworbene, egal von welcher Firma) Getriebe besser sind...

Alle möglichen "Amateure" schreiben darüber zwar alles mögliche (und stellen ihre Sichtweise dann als Faktum dar), nur wirkich harte Fakten gibts immer noch nicht - außer dass (bis jetzt!!!!) scheinbar noch viele "Zinkrollen" ihre Dienste tun... 

Ironie an:
Und wer ist Ruskin?
Neuer Wodka????
Ironie aus...

Und davon ab:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....
> 
> WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..
> ...


----------



## TRANSformator (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ironie an:
> Und wer ist Ruskin?
> Neuer Wodka????
> Ironie aus...



Preisgesetz nach John Ruskin. Muss man als Koch aber nicht kennen.

Gruß


----------



## mirkooo (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Jetzt nochmal: Zink ist für den Hersteller wahrscheinlich billiger, aber er verkauft das Produkt trotzdem (zu) teuer. Und weiter? Es steht nicht zur Debatte ob ich mir eine gleichwertige Rolle mit Alugetriebe eher kaufen würde oder nicht, sondern *wie das Material Zinkguß im Rollengetriebe zu bewerten* ist.
Wielange willst Du jetzt noch auf der Gewinnspanne rumreiten, die exakt gar nichts mit der Ursprungsfrage zu tun hat? Abgesehen davon kann *niemand* auch nur irgendwas über die Fertigungsgänge sagen; weder bei Duraluminium, noch bei Zinkdruckguß. Das einzige was Fakt ist, ist, das der Rohstoff Zink billiger als Aluminium ist.
Bin gespannt wann wieder irgendwelche selbsternannten Experten für alles (damit meine ich nicht Dich Ollek, weil wenn, dann würde ich das dazu sagen) auftauchen und wasweißichwasalles über die theoretischen Kosten zusammenphantasieren. Bis jetzt kam noch *kein einziges* begründetes und/oder nachvollziehbares Argument der "Kontra-Zinkdruckguß"-Fraktion. Hier werden zum Teil Vergleiche gezogen die schlimmer hinken als ein Piratenkapitän dessen Holzbein von Holzwürmern zerfressen ist.


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Bis jetzt kam noch *kein einziges* begründetes und/oder nachvollziehbares Argument der "Kontra-Zinkdruckguß"-Fraktion. Hier werden zum Teil Vergleiche gezogen die schlimmer hinken als ein Piratenkapitän dessen Holzbein von Holzwürmern zerfressen ist.



:q Mirko wie gesagt, nicht in Hundert jahren, sondern in 200 Jahren wirst du es nicht begreifen was ich sagen wollte bezüglich der Eingangsfrage.

Und nochmals ja, dieser Zinkdruckguss hat gegenüber dem kaltgeschmiedeten Dural Nachteile *was sogar Shimano einräumt. #c *Wenn du bereit bist das fürs gleiche Geld in Kauf zu nehmen bitte schön
Wenn dir das auch kein Grund ist tut es mir leid, andere haben es verstanden.

Auch Martin hat diesmal Recht das der eigentliche Rohstoffpreis sogar höher als der von Alu ist.

Warum die Alufertigung dennoch die teurere ist im Rollenbau wurde im Thread auch behandelt.

Aber auch das wirst du nicht begreifen weswegen ich nun die Unterhaltung mit argumentresistenten Menschen wie dir einstelle (|znaika:ganz wichtig, ist keine Beleidigung sondern nur Feststellung)

Gruss


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Wer hat behauptet, das Zink der günstigere Rohstoff ist???
> 
> Vergleich:        Alu   :   Zink
> 
> ...



Halbwissen  gesellt   beim  Pseudo-Objektivismus gerne mit...



> Auch nicht zu vergessen (grundsätzlich, unabhängig von Rollen):
> Jedes Material, das Stärken beim einen Parameter hat, wird Schwächen beim anderen haben....



Nihilismus !


Den Thread wirds noch länger geben


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gehen der "Antizinkfraktion" die Argumente aus - gelesen haben es ja einige schon
> 
> Vermutlich wird jetzt die Argumentation auf ein möglicherweise "günstigeres" Produktionsverfahren aufgebaut... ich lach mich jetzt schon schlapp!!



 zumindest ich kann behaupten die eigentliche Funktionalität von Zinkrollen nie angezweifelt zu haben weshalb mir der Punkt der Fertigungsverfahren und Wertigkeiten so wichtig ist.

*Die seitens Shimano bestätigt wurde.*

Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> zumindest ich kann behaupten die eigentliche Funktionalität von Zinkrollen nie angezweifelt zu haben weshalb mir der Punkt der Fertigungsverfahren und Wertigkeiten so wichtig ist.
> 
> *Die seitens Shimano bestätigt wurde.*
> 
> Gruss



Ihr dreht euch im Kreis...

Ollek, Khaane, Det: kauft einfach eine andere Rolle, während die FC-User mit ihren Rollen zufrieden sind, und schon haben wir alle Ruhe... :m

Aber nein, das wäre zu einfach, und Ollek will hier Missionsarbeit leisten. Na dann... #c

Nur weil ich der Meinung bin ein besseres Produkt zu benutzen muss ich doch nicht alle anderen davon überzeugen auch dieses Teil zu kaufen? Vor allem wenn ich es nicht mal belegen kann und die anderen Benutzer mit Ihrem Produkt offensichtlich zufrieden sind und es noch keine Ausfälle gibt...

Warum macht nicht einfach jeder das was er für richtig hält ohne die anderen bekehren zu wollen? #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Leude Leude...

Laß den Thread am Leben, ich lache doch so gerne 
Einfach nur herrlich was hier abgeht 

@Thomas:
Wird Zeit für die Gebetsmühle #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Auf der näxten Seite wieder..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber nein, das wäre zu einfach, und Ollek will hier Missionsarbeit leisten. Na dann... #c
> 
> Nur weil ich der Meinung bin ein besseres Produkt zu benutzen muss ich doch nicht alle anderen davon überzeugen auch dieses Teil zu kaufen?



:m Da isser wieder mit immer den selben abgedroschenen Spass Phrasen.

Aber du irrst (wiedermal) Stefan denn wie damals "Jeder nach seinem Gusto sage ich auch hier:



Ollek schrieb:


> Wer der Meinung ist für einen Betrag X eine vergleichsweise schlechtere Rolle kaufen zu müssen (die sogar funktionieren kann) wärend es *fürs gleiche Geld* Rollen gibt ohne Bauteile mit ungleicher Dichte und unterschiedlichen Zahnflächen hat meinen Segen. (#4 Aussage von Shimano USA über Druckguss)




aber warum solltest du dich auch geändert haben in deiner Auffassungsgabe 

Dafür ist dein Unterhaltungswert aber enorm gestiegen. |clown:

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Man begreift es schon und sehr wahrscheinlich auch Mirko. Nur ist es vollkommen irrelevant mit Bezug auf die Ausgangsfrage, da die "Nachteile" offenbar nicht spezifiziert werden.



|bigeyes|bigeyesDie möchte ich dir gern nochmal nennen die Ausgangsfrage die gar nicht nach Nachteilen fragt.



aurlandsfan schrieb:


> Hallo, wie ist das Material Zinkguß im Rollengetriebe zu bewerten?
> Gibt es so etwas schon länger?
> Ich bin kein Mechaniker und kann es nicht bewerten, aber es kommt mir als billige Lösung vor.
> Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.
> ...



Bewerten heist *nicht* entweder sie geht, oder sie geht nicht.

Bewerten heist auch festzustellen welchens Material und Verfahren *im Vergleich* das bessere ist und was nicht wenn man schon den selben Preis bezahlen soll.

*und diese Frage hat Shimano eindeutig geklärt.

Und nicht nur dem TE kommt das als billige Lösung vor.

*


> Shimano tested a great many materials (zinc, brass, aluminum, stainless steel) and different combinations for both the drive and pinion gear. Ultimately they discovered that cold forging was the key. Cold forging achieves original strength without sacrificing molecular structure, while increasing density (are we getting too techie here?) Each and every youth is cold forged for superior density and strength with a detailed shape, and unlike die casting there is no uneven density or varying tooth surfaces.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ollek: Du schreibst ständig das Werbetexte nur BlaBla sind, aber wenn sie englisch sind glaubst Du dran?

Toll, das Du Dich so ereifern kannst. Über Deine ständigen Beleidigungen und Sticheleien will ich nicht sprechen, so ist halt Dein übliches Niveau. Wenn Du jetzt noch ein einzelnes Sachargument hättest... Aber am besten postet Thomas einfach wieder seinen Standarttext, der sagt alles was man für Deine Postings braucht - ausser gute Nerven um den Blödsinn zu ertragen.


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ollek, der Zink-Missionar......



:vik:M.O. der Boardtroll wieder...du schlimmer du


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ollek, der Zink-Missionar......



Nicht nur beim Zink, Ollek hat bei allem die allgemein richtige Antwort parat => seine Meinung! Da gibt es nix zu diskutieren, alle anderen hier sind nur zu blöd es zu verstehen! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Aber am besten postet Thomas einfach wieder seinen Standarttext, der sagt alles was man für Deine Postings braucht


Logo werd ich das weiterhin auf jeder Seite posten, wenn ich rechtzeitig die neue Seite mitkriege...


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ollek: Du schreibst ständig das Werbetexte nur BlaBla sind, aber wenn sie englisch sind glaubst Du dran?



Nein nicht weil sie englisch sind, sondern weil das kaltgeschmiede Verfahren das Bessere ist.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Über Deine ständigen Beleidigungen und Sticheleien will ich nicht sprechen,



|kopfkrat mir ist nur einmal bei Nick_A´s  Äusserung der Kragen geplatz was zudem auch zurecht war wenn man seine Zeilen betrachtet. Was er auch eingeräumt hat und nun auch wieder I.O. ist



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt noch ein einzelnes Sachargument hättest...



Das "Sachargument" hat Shimano schon geliefert das sollte reichen.
Aber mir scheint für dich lesen andere vor da du auch das nicht kapierst.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber am besten postet Thomas einfach wieder seinen Standarttext, der sagt alles was man für Deine Postings braucht -



Jo wenn dein Admin Guru dem du immer hörig bist hier rummspammt findste das toll, das kann ich mir vorstellen

ok, gebe mich geschlagen hier wirds mir nun zu blöde

Von Leuten deines Niveaustandes werde ich nun auf das level runter gezogen und dort "Fertig" gemacht,muss zugeben da kann ich nicht mithalten.

Schönen Tag noch

#h


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

das Thema ist doch schon seit >3Seiten durch. Ich poste einfach mit. Was postet man denn grad so in dem Thread?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Jo wenn dein Admin Guru dem du immer hörig bist hier rummspammt findste das toll, das kann ich mir vorstellen
> 
> ok, gebe mich geschlagen hier wirds mir nun zu blöde
> 
> ...



So wie ich Stefan kenne, hat er weder einen Guru, noch irgendwelche Problem Niveaus zu halten. 

Komm mal runter. Es geht hier nur um Angelrollen.


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

|kopfkrat @ Stefan

was ich an der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe, du handhabst es doch genau wie ich was also willst du dann noch? 





Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ollek:
> 
> Da sind wir doch wieder auf einer Linie... #g





> Zitat von *Schleien-Stefan*
> 
> 
> _Das wird von mir in der Form gewertet das ich mit den Rollen die ich auf dem deutschen Markt in den letzten Jahren kaufen konnte nicht zufrieden war. Mit keiner. (Zuletzt Twinpower FB und RedArc) Konsequenz ist für mich das ich meine Rollen anderweitig beziehe, wo man mehr für sein Geld bekommt. Die entsprechenden Märkte hast Du genannt._


|uhoh:Achja mir unterstellen ich missioniere was dann wieder auf etwaige Probleme zwischen dir und mir hinweiss was ich dir angeboten habe das gern zu klären.


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wer hat behauptet, das Zink der günstigere Rohstoff ist???
> 
> Vergleich:        Alu   :   Zink
> 
> ...



Bei offensichtlich stark restringierter Aufnahmefähigkeit wirst du in 100 Jahren nicht verstehen, dass es nicht nur um die Rohstoffpreise, sondern um die Gesamtkosten der Prozesskette geht.


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wo steht das die Blue Arc ein Antriebsrad aus Zink hat? 

Wenn du nicht erkennen kannst, dass es sich um eine typische Alulegierung des Antriebsrads handelt, dann frage ich mich was du hier überhaupt mitdiskutierst - Nebenbei kann ich es garnicht leiden, wenn irgendwelche Bilder von mir weiterverlinkt bzw. zitiert werden - Da jede Neuverlinkung meinen Webspace zusätzlich belastet. |krach:



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ich stell mir die Frage, warum ausgerechnet von den ehemals massiven "Red-und Blue-Arc-Fans" die kritischten Stimmen kommen ... ;+|kopfkrat
> 
> Erst wurde die Rolle in den Himmel hochgehoben (*gibt´s sogar nen Det-RedArc-Fanclub* :q:q), dann gab´s extrem viele Problem- und Fehlermeldungen, daraufhin wurde zurückgerudert und auf die "Fertigungstoleranzen" bzw. "anderen Serien", Klonen, zu wenig Fett, etc. verwiesen ... und das Original kommt ohnehin von Ryobi ...
> 
> ...


----------



## schroe (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> So wie ich Stefan kenne, hat er weder einen Guru, noch irgendwelche Problem Niveaus zu halten.
> 
> Komm mal runter. Es geht hier nur um Angelrollen.



Habe den Schleien-Stefan, wie Sundvogel auch als logisch geprägten Mann mit sehr guten Manieren kennengelernt.
Kann in diesem Thread auch keine Abweichung in seinem Verhalten erkennen.

Vielleicht erhellt ein Griff mal an die eigene Nase, zur weiteren Erkenntnis. ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kommt mal schön alle wieder runter, bevors doch noch Verwarnugnen hagelt!!!!!!


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wo steht das die Blue Arc ein Antriebsrad aus Zink hat?
> 
> Wenn du nicht erkennen kannst, dass es sich um eine typische Alulegierung des Antriebsrads handelt, dann frage ich mich was du hier überhaupt mitdiskutierst - Nebenbei kann ich es garnicht leiden, wenn irgendwelche Bilder von mir weiterverlinkt bzw. zitiert werden - Da jede Neuverlinkung meinen Webspace zusätzlich belastet. |krach:



Also für mich sieht das nach Zink aus ... und nicht Alu !!!

*Schau doch nochmal genau hin....das hier soll Alu sein ?!?! #d#d Hab garnicht gewußt, daß Alu so porös ist !!! :q*













Zur Verlinkung wurde bereits alles von Martin gesagt ... Du kannst die Bilder ja von Deinem Webspace entfernen und direkt hier ins AB posten ... datt spart dann auch ordentlich !

Oder aber Du besorgst Dir einen kostenfreien Webspace...ist aber alles nicht wirklich mein / unser Problem  :q


*Aber nochmals zu den sonstigen Inhalten meines Postings .. darauf bist Du bisher nämlich nicht eingegangen !*



> Zitat von *Nick_A  *
> Ich stell mir die Frage, warum ausgerechnet von den ehemals massiven "Red-und Blue-Arc-Fans" die kritischten Stimmen kommen ... ;+ |kopfkrat
> 
> Erst wurde die Rolle in den Himmel hochgehoben (*gibt´s sogar nen Det-RedArc-Fanclub *:q:q ), dann gab´s extrem viele Problem- und Fehlermeldungen, daraufhin wurde zurückgerudert und auf die "Fertigungstoleranzen" bzw. "anderen Serien", Klonen, zu wenig Fett, etc. verwiesen ... und das Original kommt ohnehin von Ryobi ...
> ...


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Habt ihr das Antriebsrad zerlegt oder ich?

Das ist ein gegossenes Alurad und kein Zink, genauso wie das Antriebsrad einer Daiwa Silver Series kein Zink ist, sondern Alu.

Zugegeben ist es ein eher schlecht gearbeitetes Gussrad, aber es handelt sich definitiv um Alu, da könnnt ihr behaupten was ihr wollt. 

PS: Gibt es einen Zuhause durchführbaren Schnelltest für Alu und Zink?


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wozu denn testen, wenn doch jeder zum in diesem Thread-Mitmachen-Aufgeforderte das Material auf den ersten Blick erkennen sollte |bla:?
> 
> Und wie läuft die Rolle sonst so? Schon kaputt? Wird das Getriebe langsam schwergängiger? Droht die Harzhechtexplosion?
> 
> Alles Fragen, die erstmal beantwortet werden sollten, bevor wir uns dem Material noch einmal widmen ...



Läuft noch astrein, keinerlei Verschleisserscheinungen - Die Rolle kriegt auch bei voll zu gesperrter Bremse kein 1,20 m Hecht kaputt. Es handelt sich nämlich um die Blue Arc 750 mit einem Kampfgewicht von 575gr. :q

Um die Rolle zu fordern, müssen schon größere Kaliber aufgefahren werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## mr.pepse (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Bei offensichtlich stark restringierter Aufnahmefähigkeit wirst du in 100 Jahren nicht verstehen, dass es nicht nur um die Rohstoffpreise, sondern um die Gesamtkosten der Prozesskette geht.


 Im Semesterprojekt muss ich auch grad argumentieren, das Element in PEEK oder PPS (Plastik) herzustellen.
Halten täte es. Was spricht dagegen? Materialpreis ~300€/kg (PEEK) bzw. ~200€/kg (PPS), 316L-Stahl (Niro) gibts bei Outokumpu allerdings für rund 900€/tonne.


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> PS: Gibt es einen Zuhause durchführbaren Schnelltest für Alu und Zink?



Keine Ahnung. Aber selbst wenn, würdest du wohl in beiden Legierungen beide Stoffe nachweisen können. Wenn dann müsstest du die komplette Legierung qualitativ sowie quantitativ bestimmen. Das ist in der Küche nicht machbar.


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ner kurzen Mail an Spro? Sollten die doch am Besten wissen, welche "hochwertigen Metalle" die da verbauen.



die werden nicht die zusammensetzung ihrer legierungen preisgeben.

antonio


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ner kurzen Mail an Spro? Sollten die doch am Besten wissen, welche "hochwertigen Metalle" die da verbauen.



Aber wir glauben doch keiner Herstelleraussage? |wavey:


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Aber selbst wenn, würdest du wohl in beiden Legierungen beide Stoffe nachweisen können. Wenn dann müsstest du die komplette Legierung qualitativ sowie quantitativ bestimmen. Das ist in der Küche nicht machbar.



Über die Dichte könnte man evtl. eine Bestimmung durchführen - Legierungen zeichnen sich ja durch einen starken Anteil des Namensgebers, hier Zink oder Aluminium aus, da die Dichte der beiden Elemente stark differiert und die Legierungselemente (außer Mg) in ihrer Dichte höher als Aluminium liegen, könnte man bei einem Messergebniss von z.B. 2,8-4,5 gr./cm³ eine Zinklegierung definitiv ausschließen.

Nur leider habe ich weder eine Briefwaage noch ein passendes Messglas.


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Gegen eine Zinklegierung spricht zudem die Tatsache, dass die Wormshaftantriebsräder der Red Arc, welche aus einem Zinkguss bestehen, sich in der Farbe deutlich von den restlichen Getriebekomponenten abheben. (matter & dunkler)



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nicht denjenigen, die tolle Innovationen anpreisen. Werbung halt. Sonstigen wie "8 Kugellager aus Edelstahl" schon. Würde mich jedenfalls wundern, wenn ich bei einer solchen Aussage nur 7 vorfinden würde.




Du hast die Explosionszeichnung und es gibt diverse Leute, die ihre Rollen selbst warten - Sowas würde schneller als du denkst auffliegen.

Das würden dann aber die "Rollenpfuscher" und "Rollenverbastler" aufdecken und nicht die Shimano-Fanboys, die ihre Rollen brav zur jährlichen Shimano-Profi-Inspektion geben.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Khaane

Mir ist schon klar, dass diese "Anmache" als Rollenschrauber euch nicht passt und das ist sicher nicht immer die ganz feine Art.

Das von Dir aber dann dieser Quatsch mit den Shimano-Fanboys gepostet wird ist defintiv uberflüssig und führt nur zur weiteren Eskalation.

Die Herren die Du als Shimano Fanboys bezeichnet fischen zum grössten Teil Daiwa-Highclass Rollen und einige Shimanos dazwischen.

Dieses Schmähen durch Dich und ich meine Det kann das auch ganz gut, geht also defintiv am Thema vorbei.

Das solltest Du dir klemmen.

Ich nehme das grundsätzlich schon ernst, dass sich Leute wie Du und Det Gedanken machen, auch wenn das in diesem Thread viel zu weit geführt wurde.

Aber sachlich und fair bleiben, sonst nimmt Dich keiner ernst.

Was Ollek da gepostet hat ist ausserhalb des Akzeptablen finde ich, das hätte ich von ihm nie erwartet. Schade!!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Da ich ja nicht in der Lage bin mir aus technischer Sicht ein abschliessendes Urteil über die "gezinkten Getriebe" zu bilden habe ich mir vorsichtshalber gerade eine Technium und eine Fireblood zugelegt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Da ich ja nicht in der Lage bin mir aus technischer Sicht ein abschliessendes Urteil über die "gezinkten Getriebe" zu bilden habe ich mir vorsichtshalber gerade eine Technium und eine Fireblood zugelegt.



Feigling! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Stefan

Stichwort "Feldzug gegen Zinkgetriebe "

Dazu lege ich dir einen früheren Post nahe wo ich den Qualitativen Eigenschaften von Zink sehr offen (auch heute noch) gegenüberstehe.

Klick

#q soviel zum Thema "Feldzug gegen Zink" und "deine Auffassungsgabe"

Was mir Hochkommt ist die Verarsche seitens der Hersteller die es in dem Himmel loben und Leute die sowas bedingunslos fressen. 
Genau wie die Schnurdiskussionen wo jeder seine "Heilige Schnur" in Schutz nimmt um ja nicht zugeben zu müssen beschi**en worden zu sein :g

Denn es geht mir nicht mehr drumm das beides funktioniert, denn das wird es, sondern das man für das definitiv Billigere nun mehr bezahlen soll da mit irrelevanten Behauptungen die der Angler nicht braucht geworben wird.

Denn das es anders und höherwertiger zum gleichen Preis geht ist bewiesen und hat nix mit Marketingmasche der Hersteller zu tun. Denn das ist nur noch Verarsche

Aber bitte wers braucht ich nicht..

Pauly was meinst du?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Khaane
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass diese "Anmache" als Rollenschrauber euch nicht passt und das ist sicher nicht immer die ganz feine Art.
> 
> ...




|good:|good:|good:

Das man sich da Gedanken drum macht ist legitim, richtig und wichtig! #6

Ich finde es gut darüber zu diskutieren und Meinungen und Fakten auszutauschen! #6

Nur die Mutmaßungen sind da halt problematisch... Faktisch haben wir noch keine "Beweise" in Form von geschrotteten Getrieben oder ähnlichem, das macht es eben schwer. Ich bin vollkommen mit euch einer Meinung das hier eine "billigere" Allternative eingesetzt wird, das bestreitet ja auch keiner. Nur faktisch scheint der Kram dennoch zu halten. ;+ Das ist ja dann auch gut so, wer eben was anderes möchte hat ja zum Glück genug Alternativen. 

Wir sollten alle versuchen ein wenig runter zu kommen, sachlich zu argumentieren und vor allem die Sticheleien weglassen, eigentlich finde ich das Thema echt interessant. :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Denn es geht mir nicht mehr drumm das beides funktioniert, denn das wird es, sondern das man für das definitiv Billigere nun mehr bezahlen soll da mit irrelevanten Behauptungen die der Angler nicht braucht geworben wird.
> 
> Denn das es anders und höherwertiger zum gleichen Preis geht ist bewiesen und hat nix mit Marketingmasche der Hersteller zu tun. Denn das ist nur noch Verarsche



Warum kaufst Du dann nicht einfach was anderes? Und die Leute die mit diesen Rollen gut klarkommen haben sie offensichtlich für das wert befunden, was dann eben auch gezahlt wurde. Angebot und Nachfrage regelt das ganz alleine...


----------



## Slotti (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Was mir Hochkommt ist die Verarsche seitens der Hersteller die es in dem Himmel loben und Leute die sowas bedingunslos fressen.
> 
> Denn das es anders und höherwertiger zum gleichen Preis geht ist bewiesen und hat nix mit Marketingmasche der Hersteller zu tun. Denn das ist nur noch Verarsche




du schreibst es ja selbst: Das ist Marketing !!! und daran wird von uns niemand was ändern. Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür sind neben den Rollen auch die ganzen teuren in Fernost zusammengebauten Stangenruten wie Fireblood, Lesath, Rocksweeper und wie sie alle heißen. Die wären *mir persönlich* bei der gelieferten Qualität das Geld auch nicht Wert.

Aber, und das haben sie mit dem Zinkgetriebe gemeinsam, *sie funktionieren* .

Wer zb. für eine Twinpower FC oder Lesath nicht soviel Geld hinlegen möchte weil er denkt er kriegt zu geringe Qualität kauft eben was anderes, wo ist das Problem? 

Unterm Strich sind wir doch alle auf der Suche nach der Rolle/oder Rute mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und da sind die persönlichen Ansprüche eben stark unterschiedlich.


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich frage mich erntshaft, wie es sein kann, daß sich ERWACHSENE Menschen wegen sowas in die Haare kriegen können... bin schlichtweg "begeistert" 

Geht mal in euch und dreht den Hahn wieder etwas zu...


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Warum kaufst Du dann nicht einfach was anderes?



Stefan das mache ich genau wie du, in den anderen Märkten umschauen und dort kaufen wo ich der Meinung bin das mir die Qualität dort mehr zusagt.

Ich habe lediglich Fakten in die Diskussion eingebracht in denen hervorgeht das Zindruckguss gegenüber Rollen gleichen Preises aber mit echter Innovation sprich Kaltformung ausgestattet sind. 
Wärend einige wirkliche Spezies das nicht erkennen wollen oder können.

Mir ist auch völlig Latte ob diese Leute das gleiche Geld für Rollen mit Plastik oder Kuhkacke ausgeben würden, ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und die Leute die mit diesen Rollen gut klarkommen haben sie offensichtlich für das wert befunden, was dann eben auch gezahlt wurde. Angebot und Nachfrage regelt das ganz alleine...



Das ist völlig richtig.
Nur das ich denke wenn diesen Leuten die besseren Alternativen erläutert würden die sogar fürs gleiche Geld gibt,(und nicht son Schwachsinn wie die elektrische Abschirmung etc.) würden sich auch hier die *meisten sicher anders entscheiden.

*Ausser einem M.O. der rein Intuitiv und aus dem Bauch raus entscheidet ohne technische Fakten zu berücksichtigen.Und dieser Technische Fakt wurde von Shimano genannt. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Unterm Strich sind wir doch alle auf der Suche nach der Rolle/oder Rute mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und da sind die persönlichen Ansprüche eben stark unterschiedlich.


Genau so isses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:m:m

Was mich bei all dem Expertentum hier wundert (müssen ja alles entsprechende Mechaniker mit den notwendigen Materialkenntnissen oder Werkstoffprüfer mit den benötigten Mechanikkenntnissen sein, wird ja wohl kein Amateur dabei sein), dass sich da nicht jeder schon seine eigene, persönliche Rolle nach dem ganz eigenen persönlichen Geschmack zusammen gebaut hat..

Hätt ich die Ahnung und wär so ein "Experte" (die ich beileibe nicht habe und der ich beileibe nicht bin), hätt ich das schon lange gemacht, statt mich über "Standardware" und Marketingaussagen zu ärgern....


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> auch die ganzen teuren in Fernost zusammengebauten Stangenruten wie Fireblood, Lesath, Rocksweeper und wie sie alle heißen. Die wären *mir persönlich* bei der gelieferten Qualität das Geld auch nicht Wert.



kurz OT, die Fireblood durfte ich bei einem Waller von 1,76m in Aktion sehen und bin vollauf begeistert und überzeugt von dieser Rute.

Auch wenn die Optik für den Preis zu wünschen ügrig lässt, so ist s die Qualität sicher nicht.


----------



## Slotti (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> kurz OT, die Fireblood durfte ich bei einem Waller von 1,76m in Aktion sehen und bin vollauf begeistert und überzeugt von dieser Rute.
> 
> Auch wenn die Optik für den Preis zu wünschen ügrig lässt, so ist s die Qualität sicher nicht.




hehe,

siehste und das genau ist der Punkt. Ich finde die Aufbauqualität dieser Rute läßt für diesen Preis einiges zu wünschen übrig, keine Frage der Blank mag gut sein und somit auch die Rute ansich, jedoch bekommst du für weniger Geld gleichwertiges Material in einem wesentlich besseren hochwertigeren Aufbau.

Jetzt kannst du sagen "und genauso sehe ich das bei der Twinpower FC auch" mag ja auch sein aber deswegen sind beide Produkte nicht schlecht sondern es entscheidet der individuelle Geschmack und oder technisches Verständnis über Kauf oder Nichtkauf das ändert aber nichts daran das Rolle und Rute funktionieren 

und da noch kein Zinkgetriebe der neueren Generenationen (speziell TPFC) verreckt zu sein scheint muß man vorerst sagen , Zinkgußgetriebe ok? JA!


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

editiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was mich bei all dem Expertentum hier wundert (müssen ja alles entsprechende Mechaniker mit den notwendigen Materialkenntnissen oder Werkstoffprüfer mit den benötigten Mechanikkenntnissen sein, wird ja wohl kein Amateur dabei sein), dass sich da nicht jeder schon seine eigene, persönliche Rolle nach dem ganz eigenen persönlichen Geschmack zusammen gebaut hat..

Hätt ich die Ahnung und wär so ein "Experte" (die ich beileibe nicht habe und der ich beileibe nicht bin), hätt ich das schon lange gemacht, statt mich über "Standardware" und Marketingaussagen zu ärgern....


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Martin

Nee, son gewisses Restvertrauen in Shimano ist bei mir noch da.
Vieleicht habe ich auch einfach mit meiner TP und Stella was falsch gemacht oder Pech gehabt. Ich fühl mich jedenfalls midde Daiwa im Moment sehr wohl.
Aber das ist hier OT.


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :m:m
> 
> Was mich bei all dem Expertentum hier wundert (müssen ja alles entsprechende Mechaniker mit den notwendigen Materialkenntnissen oder Werkstoffprüfer mit den benötigten Mechanikkenntnissen sein, wird ja wohl kein Amateur dabei sein), dass sich da nicht jeder schon seine eigene, persönliche Rolle nach dem ganz eigenen persönlichen Geschmack zusammen gebaut hat..



Thomas, ich will mich auf keinen Fall als Experte bezeichnen, aber ja Getriebemechaniker bin ich schon (wenn auch aktuell im Elektromaschinenbau tätig)

Weswegen ich mir schon die eine oder andere Aussage bezüglich Verfahren und Material denk ich mal erlauben kann. 

|rolleyesNe CNC Fräse ist auch schon konstruiert und im Bau, womit man sogar auch Alu bearbeiten kann, also ist das gar nicht so weit weg der Gedanke sich ne Rolle zu bauen.

Ich bin aber auch ein sehr guter Koch weswegen ich dennoch nie deine Fähigkeiten anzweifeln würde 

Aber einem Kochduell würde auch ich nicht aus dem Wege gehen auch wenn du gewinnen würdest |rolleyes



> und da noch kein Zinkgetriebe der neueren Generenationen (speziell TPFC) verreckt zu sein scheint muß man vorerst sagen , Zinkgußgetriebe ok? JA!


Da gehe ich auch voll mit, aber kaufen zu dem Preis und so propagieren wie einige hier die darin einen "Quantensprung der Technologie" sehen klar NEIN 

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Ich bin aber auch ein sehr guter Koch weswegen ich dennoch nie deine Fähigkeiten anzweifeln würde


Wie gesagt:
Fähigkeiten von Profis zweifle ich grundsätzlich eh erstmal nicht an (wobei man auch bei macnhen Profis nur staunen kann..)............

Da ich aber auch davon lebe, Kurse für "Amateure" zu geben, habe ich mittlerweile dazu (zum selbsternannten "Expertentum" der Amateure) eine ganz eigene Einstellung (die ich nicht weiter ausführen möchte, um mich nicht selber verwarnen zu müssen..)..........


----------



## degl (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Fähigkeiten von Profis zweifle ich eh nicht an............
> 
> Da ich aber auch davon lebe, Kurse für "Amateure" zu geben, habe ich mittlerweile dazu (das selbsternannte "Expertentum" der Amateure) eine ganz eigene Einstellung (die ich nicht weiter ausführen möchte, um mich nicht selber verwarnen zu müssen..)..........



@Thomas,

das wäre der ganze Trööt nicht wert

gruß degl


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Fähigkeiten von Profis zweifle ich eh nicht an............
> 
> Da ich aber auch davon lebe, Kurse für "Amateure" zu geben, habe ich mittlerweile dazu (das selbsternannte "Expertentum" der Amateure) eine ganz eigene Einstellung (die ich nicht weiter ausführen möchte, um mich nicht selber verwarnen zu müssen..)..........



#6 Schön dann kannst du ja verstehen warum ich manchmal bei "Amateuren" so reagiere .

|bigeyesUps jetzt hab ich wieder was gesagt...

Und alle |smash:|motz:|motz:

Nein Leute ich gönne jedem sein Röllchen


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die kannst du mir gerne mal als PM schicken#6#h



Und ich würde sogar mit Martin Obelt drann teilnehmen :q:q

Da ich ihn dann bei kritisierung der Speisen gleich in Mehl wälzen und in Butter schwenken könnte :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Da werd ich doch nix (nicht mal als PN) schreiben, was ihr gegen mich verwenden könntet.....
#d#d
|supergri


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht schon vorher im Topf landest:q:q



naja wenns ein Zinktopf ist kann er ja nichts taugen...#h|supergri


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wieso ?? taugt ein Zinktopf nichts ?
Der ist doch besser als ein Alutopf oder nicht ?


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Es kommt aber auch drauf an ob du nur Tee kochen willst , denn
bei Kartoffeln sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Bei Zinkguß höchstens 97°


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> kurz OT, die Fireblood durfte ich bei einem Waller von 1,76m in Aktion sehen und bin vollauf begeistert und überzeugt von dieser Rute.
> 
> Auch wenn die Optik für den Preis zu wünschen ügrig lässt, so ist s die Qualität sicher nicht.



Jetzt verstehe ich garnichts mehr. Die Fireblood ist Marketingschnickes mit Japanziermist. Da gibt es echt mindestens genauso gutes für die Hälfte. Ich habe mühe mit der Stringenz deiner Argumentation.


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich garnichts mehr. Die Fireblood ist Marketingschnickes mit Japanziermist. Da gibt es echt mindestens genauso gutes für die Hälfte. Ich habe mühe mit der Stringenz deiner Argumentation.



|uhoh: habe ich bei dir aber mittlerweile auch, aber entgegen deiner Aussage bezieht sich meine Bewertung der Rute auf das *was ich gesehen habe* und nicht auf das was irgenwo beworben und vermarktet wird was ich aber auch geschrieben habe.



> die Fireblood durfte ich bei einem Waller von 1,76m in Aktion sehen


Hoffe das ist nun auch für dich klar 

und wieder zeigt mir so ein Beitrag wohin es eigentlich für einige nur gehen soll., oder sie verstehens wirklich nicht #c

Allein der Gedanke eine Fireblood für die Hälfte ist sogar recht interessant nur müsste ich wissen *das diese dann auch zu 100% das verspricht was die andere hält.
Andernfall sind mir das die ca.250€ zusätzlich wert.
* 
Gruss


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Habe immer noch keine Antwort auf folgendes Posting, Khaane (und Det)... und DU bist online (ICH SEH DICH !!! :q :q)*





> *Aber nochmals zu den sonstigen Inhalten meines Postings .. darauf bist Du bisher nämlich nicht eingegangen !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |uhoh: habe ich bei dir aber mittlerweile auch, aber entgegen deiner Aussage bezieht sich meine Bewertung der Rute auf das *was ich gesehen habe* und nicht auf das was irgenwo beworben und vermarktet wird was ich aber auch geschrieben habe.
> 
> Hoffe das ist nun auch für dich klar
> 
> ...



Ist mir schon klar. Nur verstehe ich trotzdem nicht, wie man so einen völlig überteuerten Japanprügel empfehlen oder gut finden kann, wenn es gleichwertiges bzw. besseres für die Hälfte gibt. Selbst wenn du es gesehen hast.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ollek!!!! STOPPP!!!

Ich habe es verstanden!!!!

Du meinst, das Alltagserfahrungen praktischer Art, viel wertvoller sind, als irgendein theoretisches Geschnacke über Rollen, Ruten oder Kochtöpfe!


Sorry hat einen Moment gedauert bis es bei mir klick gemacht hat.

Ich bin da etwas schwerfälliger und kann manch kühnen Argumentationssprung nicht so flott folgen!

Im übrigen, völlig deiner Meinung! Wenn man gesehen hat das es taugt, dann kann man für Japanschnippes auch mal ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben. Da wäre ich der Letzte der das anders sieht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe es verstanden!!!!
> 
> Du meinst, das Alltagserfahrungen praktischer Art, viel wertvoller sind, als irgendein theoretisches Geschnacke über Rollen, Ruten oder Kochtöpfe!
> 
> Im übrigen, völlig deiner Meinung! Wenn man gesehen hat das es taugt, dann kann man für Japanschnippes auch mal ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben. Da wäre ich der Letzte der das anders sieht.



:vik:


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ollek!!!! STOPPP!!!
> 
> Ich habe es verstanden!!!!
> 
> Du meinst, das Alltagserfahrungen praktischer Art, viel wertvoller sind, als irgendein theoretisches Geschnacke über Rollen, Ruten oder Kochtöpfe!



Und ich hatte schon fast den Glauben verloren, aber dennoch werd ich Skeptisch wenn defakto Günstig verbaut wird was zwar hält aber teuer *im Vergleich* verkauft wird.

Wenn du mir die echte Alternative zur Rute Fireblood nennst *und beweist* ist das aber ein anderer Punkt.

Denn im Gegensatz zu "billig Spar Zink" in der Rolle wird bei der Fireblood *kein* "billig spar Plastik" im Blank verwendet auch wen Plastik erst mal funktionieren würde.

Aber meine Skepsis würde dann auch in dem Fall überwiegen.

Denn es ist denk sich schon ein Unterschied ob ein M.O. von einer "Innovation" schwärmt und fadenscheinige Zinklinks verlinkt um die letzten Zinkzweifler zu bekehren oder aber ich es mit eigenen Augen im Falle der Rute sehe.

Andernfalls setze ich auch hier auf das Carbon original und nicht das "Plastikpedant" der Fireblood wenn es sie denn gäbe.


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar. Nur verstehe ich trotzdem nicht, wie man so einen völlig überteuerten Japanprügel empfehlen oder gut finden kann, wenn es gleichwertiges bzw. besseres für die Hälfte gibt. Selbst wenn du es gesehen hast.



:g Und genauso verstehe ich nicht wie Leute bereit sind für Zindruckguss mehr zu bezahlen (überteuert) wenn erwiesen ist (was Shimano sagt #4) das geschmiedet die bessere Wahl ist und das zum fast gleichen Preis.

Aber ich muss das wie erwähnt nicht verstehen, gönne aber jedem diese Einstellung und Rolle.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Optik für den Preis zu wünschen ügrig lässt, so ist s die Qualität sicher nicht.



Doch Ollek. Leider läßt die Qualität der Fireblood zu wünschen übrig. Von unsauberen Lackierungen wollen wir mal garnicht reden.
Bei einer Rute auf dem Preisniveau dürfte man wohl mehr als Fuji-Sic- Ringe erwarten. Für 479,- (XH) ist wohl mehr drin als Duplon. 



Ollek schrieb:


> |rolleyes siehste in dem Punkt unterscheiden wir uns. Denn wenn ich schon die Wahl habe kaufe ich die nachgewiesene bessere Qualität fürs gleiche Geld.



Völlig deiner Meinung. Deswegen eben keine Fireblood. Shimano bewirbt sie mit maßgefertigt. Achja du beziehst dich ja auf die Praxis.



Ollek schrieb:


> es wird taugen, und willste jetzt die gleiche Knete ausgeben wenn du weisst das es besseres für gleiches Geld gibt? Ich nicht weils Ruskin wär#d



Du schon? Ach ja, schwierig, denn Praxiserfahrungen mit Wallern die 1,76m lang sind, die sind ja rar gestreut. Pluspunkt Fireblood.



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich möchte schon wissen was ich für mein Geld kriege bei einem Material und Verfahren was weit hin als billige Lösung bekannt ist wärend die gleiche Firma in anderen marktstärkeren Ländern kaltgeformtes Alu als das nonplus anpreist.
> 
> Denn im Gegensatz zum Zink ist das Aluverfahren keine allgemein "Billige Variante" (wie man an den Links sehen kann)
> 
> ...




Einverstanden. Ist wie mit dem Duplon oder? Ich glaube nicht, das Shimano das Duplon neu erfunden hat. Für 479,- bekomme ich eine gleichwertige Rute mit edelstem Champagnerkork. Muß ja nicht sein, aber für das Biligduplon richtig Kohle rauszuhauen, das sehe ich nicht.





Ollek schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch sagen, die reine Funktionalität habe ich dem Zink auch nie abgesprochen, nix destotrotz bleibe ich aber beim Standpunkt das es sich hier um ne reine Kosteneinsparung handelt die dem Kunden schlicht teuer verkauft wird.
> 
> Das ist mein Kritikpunkt bei der Sache.



Sehe ich auch so mit dem Duplon.Allerdings ist Kork doch etwas funktionaler.

Kannst mal sehen, wir haben beide den gleichen Standpunkt.




Ollek schrieb:


> Wenn du mir die echte Alternative zur Rute Fireblood nennst *und beweist* ist das aber ein anderer Punkt.




Ollek, mal im Ernst, das ist doch jetzt albern. Ich kann dir etliche Alternativen zur FB nennen. Von Harrisson, Garbolino und CTS gibt es da ne Menge. Natürlich kann ich jetzt keinen 1,76m-Waller aus meinem virtuellen Hütchen zaubern, das ist dir doch klar. Oder nicht? Die Fireblood ist ne ganz gute Stangenrute, schnell und giftig und sie kann sicher vom Blank her mit anderen Ruten im allgemeine durchaus, im speziellen weniger, mithalten, aber qualitativ und das zu dem Preis spielt sie nicht in der Championsleague.

Allerdings und das muß man schon hervorheben, ist ein schickes lasergraviertes Rutenrohr dabei. Das hat man bei den anderen nicht, vermutlich macht das gut die Hälfte des Kaufpreises aus.




Ollek schrieb:


> Und ich hatte schon fast den Glauben verloren, aber dennoch werd ich Skeptisch wenn defakto Günstig verbaut wird was zwar hält aber teuer *im Vergleich* verkauft wird.



Wir beide verstehen uns.


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Du schon? Ach ja, schwierig, denn Praxiserfahrungen mit Wallern die 1,76m lang sind, die sind ja rar gestreut. Pluspunkt Fireblood.



Da muss ich dir aber dazu sagen das ich das bei dem jenigen der diese Rute hatte und den Waller fing nur *einmal *gesehen habe, ich dir aber versichern kann das dieser Jemand Welse in allen Grössenordnungen (mind bis 2m) fängt wie einst ein Veit seine Zander.

dicker Pluspunkt wie ich finde.

Und bei den ganzen Duplon Kork etc. bin ich sogar bereit gewisse Abstriche und Kompromisse in Kauf zu nehmen da es für mich zweitrangig ist wie die Rute optisch aussieht am gewässer. Obwohl ich von blauen Blanks nicht abgeneigt bin (schäm)

|bigeyesWeiss aber wohl das auch das für einige von imenser Wichtigkeit ist um etwaige Defizite in der Geltung auszugleichen. 

Aber bei Blank und Getriebe einer Rolle mach ich keine Kompromisse, den mach ich in dem Fall beim Preis.

Jo wir verstehen uns


----------



## Slotti (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

meinst du jetzt im ernst der Blank der Fireblood sei konkurenzlos?

die arbeiten alle mit der gleichen Kohlefaser, der eine wickelt mit jenem Taper um dieses Mandrell der andere machts wieder etwas anders.

Wie gesagt kein schlechter Blank aber auch nicht außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Aber bei Blank und Getriebe einer Rolle mach ich keine Kompromisse, den mach ich in dem Fall beim Preis.



Gute Einstellung! Dann nimm den gleichen Blank für deutlich weniger. Wäre ja sonst dämlich, das Shamoni-Marketing-Ding mitzumachen.



Slotti schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt im ernst der Blank der Fireblood sei konkurenzlos?



Meint er nicht. Mit dem hat er bloß Praxiserfahrung bzw. jemand anders. Ne SS3 fiele mir sofort und spontan ein. Oder Gerrits Prügel.


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt im ernst der Blank der Fireblood sei konkurenzlos?



Wurde das denn von mir behauptet?  Ich denke nicht oder?

Gruss


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ollek, hoffentlich stehst du nie jemanden, der mit einer TP FC einen großen Fisch fängt. Dann müßtest du doch irgendwie... naja lassen wir das.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die Fireblood hat einen hochklassigen Blank, das steht fest.
Das mit dem Duplon finde ich in der Preisklasse indiskutabel.
Ist aber auch Geschmackssache.
Auf jeden Fall dürfte mit der Rute sehr viel Geld verdient werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wollt ihr für die Fireblood nicht lieber nen Extrathread um hier beim Rollenthema zu bleiben?

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem? 

Was mich bei all dem Expertentum hier wundert (müssen ja alles entsprechende Mechaniker mit den notwendigen Materialkenntnissen oder Werkstoffprüfer mit den benötigten Mechanikkenntnissen sein, wird ja wohl kein Amateur dabei sein), dass sich da nicht jeder schon seine eigene, persönliche Rolle nach dem ganz eigenen persönlichen Geschmack zusammen gebaut hat..

Hätt ich die Ahnung und wär so ein "Experte" (die ich beileibe nicht habe und der ich beileibe nicht bin), hätt ich das schon lange gemacht, statt mich über "Standardware" und Marketingaussagen zu ärgern....


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Ollek

Die eigentliche Schweinerei finde ich, dass Du uns nicht sagst wo man mit der Spinnrute kapitale Welse wie am Schnürchen fängt?


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung! Dann nimm den gleichen Blank für deutlich weniger. Wäre ja sonst dämlich, das Shamoni-Marketing-Ding mitzumachen.



|bigeyes|bigeyesNenn mir doch ne entsprechende Rute wo der Blank verbaut ist und nur die Hälfte kostet  Das hört sich richtig gut an.

Aber dennoch gutes Beispiel Ulli

Ich bin bekennder Petzon & Michel Fan

und meine Specialist Jig ist ein feines Rütchen. 

|bigeyesEs wäre aber grotesk für dieses Rütchen einen gleich hohen Preis zu zahlen wie für ne Illex aber genau das (naja fast ich will auch nicht übertreiben) spielt sich hier bei der Rollenfrage ab.

Warum in aller welt sollte ich nun für weniger mehr bezahlen??

Wenn die P&M plötzlich den Preis einer Illex hätte würde ich der Illex den Vorzug geben...

|kopfkratUnd jetzt mal ganz erhlich, wir können dieses Gefizle hier weiterführen oder nicht,

|bigeyes*Aber* *könnt oder wollt ihr* (die Zinker) *das nicht verstehen?*

Drückts so sehr das die evtl schon Gekaufte hier ggfs Madig gemacht wird?

Mensch bleibt locker funktionieren wird die das hab ich nie bestritten und Madig machen will ichs sie auch nicht.

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ollek
> 
> Die eigentliche Schweinerei finde ich, dass Du uns nicht sagst wo man mit der Spinnrute kapitale Welse wie am Schnürchen fängt?




:vik::vik:

Schon vergessen?  

Ich wohne in der Gegend mit dem *Wunderfluss* :l


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

UUps!

Das geht hier ja wirklich schnell mit den Postings.
@Mark

Auch wenn ich mich eigentlich gar nicht traue Dir zu widersprechen, muss ich das mal tun was die Fireblood betrifft.
Wer hat den sonen Blank ausser der den wir mal besucht haben??

Harrison, CTS und so jedenfalls nicht.
Und mein "Prügel" ist zwar genauso stark aber nicht so schnell.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr für die Fireblood nicht lieber nen Extrathread um hier beim Rollenthema zu bleiben?




Naja Thomas es bleibt ja in der Argumentation. Ollek argumentiert ja, dass er für "sein" Geld auch einen Gegenwert möchte, selbst wenn das die Funktionalität betreffend nur ein ideeller Wert ist. Da finde ich es schon bemerkenswert und durchaus passend, dass das bei einem wirklich vergleichbaren Produkt plötzlich anders ist und nur die Funktionalität eine Rolle spielt.

Da mag man denken was man will, aber irritierend finde ich das schon. Ich für meinen Teil habe keine weiteren Fragen mehr zu Ruten, das bisherige war amüsant genug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

OK - dann mach ich das dicht, da es hier nicht mehr ums Thema, sondern jetzt um Ruten geht, sofern zu Ruten hier im Thread auch nur noch ein Komentar auftaucht...


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ollek, hoffentlich stehst du nie jemanden, der mit einer TP FC einen großen Fisch fängt. Dann müßtest du doch irgendwie... naja lassen wir das.



:q langsam denk ich doch Ulli einige Freunde der Sonne sollten sich mal in den Schatten setzen :m

|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Naja Thomas es bleibt ja in der Argumentation. Ollek argumentiert ja, dass er für "sein" Geld auch einen Gegenwert möchte, selbst wenn das die Funktionalität betreffend nur ein ideeller Wert ist. Da finde ich es schon bemerkenswert und durchaus passend, dass das bei einem wirklich vergleichbaren Produkt plötzlich anders ist und nur die Funktionalität eine Rolle spielt.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Das vergleichbare Produkt solltes du schon nennen können und keine Floskeln schlagen |uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes*Aber* *könnt oder wollt ihr* (die Zinker) *das nicht verstehen?*
> 
> Drückts so sehr das die evtl schon Gekaufte hier ggfs Madig gemacht wird?



Ischhh haaabbbe gar keinnnne Zünkroooollle!

Ich bin weder Zinker noch habe ich was gekauft. Um Sachlichkeit geht es hier schon lange nicht mehr, das ist ein reiner Laberthread.

"No Substance"


----------



## Slotti (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Mark
> 
> Auch wenn ich mich eigentlich gar nicht traue Dir zu widersprechen, muss ich das mal tun was die Fireblood betrifft.
> Wer hat den sonen Blank ausser der den wir mal besucht haben??
> ...



diesen speziellen Blank hat nur einer , über den Preis haben wir da ja auch schon diskutiert.

Du hast mich vielleicht auch etwas falsch verstanden, ich meinte das es durchaus Blankhersteller gibt die Blanks auf dem gleichen Niveau backen und mit denen im gleichen WG Bereich wie die Fireblood XH auch Welse von ~1,80m gebändigt werden können (kommt aber auch auf die Umstände im Gewässer an)

Uli hat mit CTS, Harrison, Garbolino schon ein paar "günstige" Hersteller genannt.

Wir könnten ja noch ein wenig über die Blankherstellungskosten in Fernost diskutieren aber wir sind eh schon gnadenlos Offtopic und ich möchte Thomas Nerven nicht noch mehr beanspruchen.

Fireblood = guter Blank , stylischer Schickimicki Aufbau mit billigem Duplon , Verarbeitung Ringfüße und Lack eher nicht so pralle, für *mich* das Geld nicht Wert.


Ollek wenn nun jemand mit ner 4000er Twinpower FC einen 2,0m Wels ausdrillt ist dann das Getriebe ok?


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ischhh haaabbbe gar keinnnne Zünkroooollle!
> 
> Ich bin weder Zinker noch habe ich was gekauft. Um Sachlichkeit geht es hier schon lange nicht mehr, das ist ein reiner Laberthread.
> 
> "No Substance"



Und du setzt dem jetz die Krone auf....

UUUNNNDDD IIICH BBBIIINNN SSSSOGGAARRR SSSHIMANNNO FAAANNNN!!!!!! Und kein Gegner dieser Marke...


----------



## Slotti (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> OK - dann mach ich das dicht, da es hier nicht mehr ums Thema, sondern jetzt um Ruten geht, sofern zu Ruten hier im Thread auch nur noch ein Komentar auftaucht...



sorry hatte sich mit meinem Post überschnitten....


bin wieder back to Topic


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ollek wenn nun jemand mit ner 4000er Twinpower FC einen 2,0m Wels ausdrillt ist dann das Getriebe ok?



Nein er wird zerbröseln, weisste doch ich bin Zink Gegner. #6







  komm lass gut sein

Gruss


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Gegen eine Zinklegierung spricht zudem die Tatsache, dass *die Wormshaftantriebsräder der Red Arc, welche aus einem Zinkguss bestehen*, sich in der Farbe deutlich von den restlichen Getriebekomponenten abheben. (matter & dunkler)




Hupps....diese Zeilen von Khaane hab ich ja glatt übersehen !!!

Angesprochen auf die Blue Arc (wo ich behaupte, daß das Getriebe nach "Zink riecht" ), äußert er die oben stehenden Worte !


*WAAAAS IST LOOOOS ?!?!?*

*...."die Wormshaftantriebsräder der Red Arc, welche aus einem Zinkguss bestehen" ....*

Skandal ... warum habt Ihr aus der "Red-Arc-Fangemeinde" damals nie auf das "schlimme Zink" hingewiesen.#q...die Rolle war / ist doch "state-of-the-art" und selbst durch Highend-Rollen kaum zuschlagen (so Euren alten Äusserungen) !!! |rolleyes

Also warum wird jetzt plötzlich auf das Zink in Shimano-Rollen eingeschlagen ???;+

Oder liegt es etwa an dem in der RedArc verbauten Zink, daß die Dinger so oft auseinanderbröseln ?!?!? Dazu habt Ihr aber bisher nie was geschrieben bzw. in diesem Bereich den Schuldigen gesucht...schließlich ist ein Wormshaftantrieb ja das Nonplusultra...

... auch diesbzgl. kann ich mich da an einige Aussagen von Euch erinnern, daß nur Wormshaft wirklich stabil ist...die bei u.a. Shimano eingesetzte Antriebsform hält ja bei Belastung nix aus.#d

Laut (u.a.) Det´s-Beurteilung ist das ja auch für ne Stella gültig ... ich frag mich, wie die kleinen Japanmänner es schaffen, immer die dicksten GTs und Thunas damit rauszuziehen ! |rolleyes|supergri

*Oh Mann...da kommt mir der Vergleich mit dem "Fähnchen im Wind" ***LOL*** :q*


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

By the way..........


*Habe immer noch keine Antwort auf folgendes Posting, Khaane (und Det)... und DU bist online (ICH SEH DICH !!! :q :q)*





> *Aber nochmals zu den sonstigen Inhalten meines Postings .. darauf bist Du bisher nämlich nicht eingegangen !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Wenn man einmal Det braucht, ist er nicht da !!! Ist der immer noch beim Spazieren im Wald ?!?!? :q :q :q*


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was möchtest du hören?

Die Red und Blue Arcs sind in ihrer Preisklasse von 40-60 € immer noch klasse Rollen, nenn mir mal eine Rolle, die über vergleichbare Eigenschaften verfügt.

- Vollmetallbody
- Fein dosierbare und kräftige Bremse
- gutes Laufverhalten
- gute Schnurwicklung
- Alukurbel

Und jetzt erzähl nichts von einer Exage oder Procaster, die Exage kann man beschränkt gegen eine Ecusima antreten lassen, aber die Arcs sind der Exage deutlich überlegen.

Nenn mir von Shimano oder Daiwa mal eine Rolle, die für 35 € die Eigenschaften einer Ryobi Ecusima auweist?

Merkst du jetzt was?



Nick_A schrieb:


> By the way..........
> 
> 
> *Habe immer noch keine Antwort auf folgendes Posting, Khaane (und Det)... und DU bist online (ICH SEH DICH !!! :q :q)*
> ...


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

jetzt gehts wieder los  exage vs. red arc

ich geh schon mal chips holen.

antonio


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hupps....diese Zeilen von Khaane hab ich ja glatt übersehen !!!
> 
> Angesprochen auf die Blue Arc (wo ich behaupte, daß das Getriebe nach "Zink riecht" ), äußert er die oben stehenden Worte !
> 
> ...



Bitte informiere dich vorher, bevor du irgendwelche Lügenmärchen verbreitest! |krach:

Die Zinkritzel wurden von Angeldet und mir schon x-mal bemängelt, selbst in diesem Thread wurden die Ritzel der Arc mehrfach kritisiert. 

Müsste einige Seiten vor deinem Auftauchen und Rumgespamme sein. |rolleyes

PS: Im übrigen verbaute Shimano in den Twinpowers Wormshaftritzel aus Plastik


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Khaane: Für das Geld sind die Rollen wirklich in Ordnung, aber das eben auch sehr viele sehr schlechte Modelle in den Verkauf kamen ist eben auch Tatsache. Wenn man ein gut laufendes Exemplar erwischt alles in Ordnung, aber sonst hat man Ärger. 

Aber von den Arcs und verschiedenen überteuerten Shimano-Ruten zurück zum Zinkgussgetriebe, denn darum soll es hier doch gehen, oder?

Obwohl der Rutenvergleich passt: Mit viel Werbung und BlaBla wird z.B. ein günstigeres Material (Duplon) als Verbesserung angepriesen ohne das der entstehende Preisvorteil weitergegeben wird - fast wie bei Zinkgetrieben...

Oder eben wie bei allen anderen Artikeln auch, die durch Werbung und Werbetexte im Absatz gefördert werden sollen - -man muss es sich eben so hindrehen das es passt. Und das die Funktion eben dennoch gegeben sein kann steht eben auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Müsste einige Seiten vor deinem Auftauchen und Rumgespamme sein.


Ich hab echt keine Lust mehr, schon wieder auf den vernünftigen Umgangston hinzuweisen..................


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Nach reiflicher Überlegung über Nacht werde ich den Thread wieder öffnen...

Allerdings mit gaaanz klaren Regeln, bei jedem Verstoß gibt es gnadenlos ab jetzt sofort und unwiderruflich eine Verwarnung: 2 Punkte für 90 Tage..


Keinerlei persönliche Anmache, Beleidigung, Herabsetzung etc.. - egal in welcher Form und wie geschickt auch immer formuliert.

Bringt Fakten oder lasst es - Auf jeden Fall ist jede Art persönlicher Anmache mit einer sofortigen Verwarnung bewehrt..

Nun liegts (wieder mal) an euch....................*​​


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem? 

Was mich bei all dem Expertentum hier wundert (müssen ja alles entsprechende Mechaniker mit den notwendigen Materialkenntnissen oder Werkstoffprüfer mit den benötigten Mechanikkenntnissen sein, wird ja wohl kein Amateur dabei sein), dass sich da nicht jeder schon seine eigene, persönliche Rolle nach dem ganz eigenen persönlichen Geschmack zusammen gebaut hat..

Hätt ich die Ahnung und wär so ein "Experte" (die ich beileibe nicht habe und der ich beileibe nicht bin), hätt ich das schon lange gemacht, statt mich über "Standardware" und Marketingaussagen zu ärgern....


----------



## Hooked (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt das hier rein zu machen.
Hoffe das geht in Ordnung?



Nick_A schrieb:


> Da wäre ich an Deiner Stelle aber ebenfalls seeeehr stolz auf mich !!! #d
> 
> Respekt !!! |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Wir kommen bei der TP-FC nicht weiter, weil wir nicht wissen was in der TP-FC wirklich verbaut wurde.

Das Zinkgetriebe im Allgemeinen schlechter sind bzw. sich auch schneller abnutzen ist wohl mittlerweile belegt. Ob durch Praxiserfahrungen (wenn auch von damals) oder durch Shimanotexte oder den klaren Menschenverstand. 

Das latente Zinkproblem der Arc wurde zu Beginn mehrfach genannt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich bei all dem Expertentum hier wundert (müssen ja alles entsprechende Mechaniker mit den notwendigen Materialkenntnissen oder Werkstoffprüfer mit den benötigten Mechanikkenntnissen sein, wird ja wohl kein Amateur dabei sein), dass sich da nicht jeder schon seine eigene, persönliche Rolle nach dem ganz eigenen persönlichen Geschmack zusammen gebaut hat..
> 
> Hätt ich die Ahnung und wär so ein "Experte" (die ich beileibe nicht habe und der ich beileibe nicht bin), hätt ich das schon lange gemacht, statt mich über "Standardware" und Marketingaussagen zu ärgern....


Damit kann ich wenigstens schon mal dienen: 
Schau mal seit 2005, was da an "neuen Arcs" existiert! 
Man muss ja nicht eine ganz neue Rolle erbauen (tun die Rutenbauer ja meist auch nicht, sondern basteln meist nur Standardteile zusammen und nennen das Rutenbau), sondern kann eine bessere aus vorhandenen Teilen, vor allem eben vorhandenen guten Gehäusen erstellen. 
Mit einer feineren Spule, verbesserter Bremse, eine viel besseren Kurbel, neuen (HighTech-)Kugellagern, individueller Lackierung, passende Eloxierung mit einfachen Mitteln, polierten Antriebsrädern und eben der wirklich passenden optimalen Schmierung hat man eine sehr persönliche Rolle! 

Wohlgemerkt: Das ist schon länger so, nicht Wunschtraum! 
Das an sich erfreuliche und schöne ist: Immer mehr greift der Gedanke um sich, so wie Du ihn ja auch gerade so als Skizze entwickelt hast. 
Viele Anfragen an mich inzwischen zeigen ein gesteigertes Interesse, und die richtigen Leute im Verbund können schon was schaffen. Das läßt hoffen!

Was ich im Zuge dieses Threads immerhin im Web gefunden habe, ist die zunehmend riesige Zahl an kleinen deutschen Dienstleistungfertigern, die verschiedenste Metallfertigungen und Spritzdruckguss anbieten. Also ist die Chance sich ein optimiertes Alu-Zahnrad oder gar Messing-Zahnrad erstellen zu lassen, nicht mehr so weit hergeholt. Daran mangelt es für hobbiistische Zwecke bisher noch, brauchbare Zahnräder kann man sich nicht einfach so schnitzen oder "schmieden".


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

#g Dann werd ich mal einen Versuch des gegenseitigen Verständnisses anführen.

Ich für meine Standpunkt gönne jedem sein Röllchen egal welches Material verbaut ist und hoffe das auch mal nie ein Zinkrad oder sonst der gleichen bei den auch nicht ganz billigen (vom Preis her ) Rollen kaputt geht.

Jeder soll kaufen was er für richtig hält und jeder soll auch eine Meinung haben über verbaute Materialien, auch wenn diese Meinung darauf beruhen sollte das sich Zink in Rollen nicht bewähren wird. 

Denn jeder hier hat seine Gründe sich in bei diesem Thema zu äussern auch wenn es sich für die eine oder andere Meinungsgruppe völlig irrational anhört.

Darum ist es ein Forum darum wird hier geschnackt und sicher auch mal ein Spass gemacht.

Aber es sollte denk alles nicht so heiss gekocht werden und persönlich werden.

ich denke mal zwischen mir und Nick sollte alles wieder im reinen sein und hoffe das auch bei Stefan.

Allen nen schönen Arbeitstag noch.

Gruss#h


----------



## Hooked (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das hört  sich doch mal vernünftig an.

Na dann mal Petri!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
> ...
> Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind.


Die Aussage ist soweit *sicher richtig*!
"Nichts ist gleich" und "Niemand ist gleich" enthält das aber auch schon. 

Aber was nützt sie im Hinblick auf eine Qualifizierung einer Angelrolle?
Vor allem dann, wenn ein Angler mit irgendwelchen individuellen ungenauen Erwartungen an den Rollenkauf geht. 
Vor einer irritierenden Vielzahl von irgendwie nicht konvenierenden Geräten steht, die alle nicht zu passen scheinen.
Wenn er im Forum in einem Thread "Ich will Kaufen, was sagt ihr dazu?" fragt und sich die Diskussion ganz schnell auf 2 oder 3 Rollen einengt, die ihm trotzdem nicht so recht gefallen wollen, und deren Eignung unklar im Raume steht? An was soll er sich halten? 

Im Moment eher eine Kombination aus der am meisten vertrauenswürdig erscheinenden Bewertung, gekreuzt mit Schonung der Geldbörse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Nach reiflicher Überlegung über Nacht werde ich den Thread wieder öffnen...

Allerdings mit gaaanz klaren Regeln, bei jedem Verstoß gibt es gnadenlos ab jetzt sofort und unwiderruflich eine Verwarnung: 2 Punkte für 90 Tage..


Keinerlei persönliche Anmache, Beleidigung, Herabsetzung etc.. - egal in welcher Form und wie geschickt auch immer formuliert.

Bringt Fakten oder lasst es - Auf jeden Fall ist jede Art persönlicher Anmache mit einer sofortigen Verwarnung bewehrt..

Nun liegts (wieder mal) an euch....................*​​

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem? 

Was mich bei all dem Expertentum hier wundert (müssen ja alles entsprechende Mechaniker mit den notwendigen Materialkenntnissen oder Werkstoffprüfer mit den benötigten Mechanikkenntnissen sein, wird ja wohl kein Amateur dabei sein), dass sich da nicht jeder schon seine eigene, persönliche Rolle nach dem ganz eigenen persönlichen Geschmack zusammen gebaut hat..

Hätt ich die Ahnung und wär so ein "Experte" (die ich beileibe nicht habe und der ich beileibe nicht bin), hätt ich das schon lange gemacht, statt mich über "Standardware" und Marketingaussagen zu ärgern....


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin Martin 

zunächsmal n #g

aber dennoch, so die "nur ne Vermutung" ist es eben nicht wenn es selbst der Hersteller so einräumt das Zink gegenüber dem anderen speziell verarbeiteten Material doch Nachteile hat.

Die Links wurden genannt und sind ein Fakt.

Der Hersteller (in dem Fall Shimano) hat viele Materialien und Verfahren getestet um das zurzeit bestmögliche Getriebe zu erhalten. 

Über Zink Messing Stahl und auch Alu.

Als bestmögliche Kombination aus dem hat sich das Kaltschmiedeverfahren mit Aluminium bewährt. (lt Aussage)
und es wurden Nachteile der Druckgussherstellung eingräumt gegenüber diesem Verfahren und Material.

Und dabei lass ich mich nicht von einer Marketingaussage leiten sondern verbinde es mit dem was man ansich über Metalle und Herstellungverfahren weiss und was auch allgemein bekannt sein könnte.

Als. Bsp. werden in der Formel1 keine gegossenen Zahnräder verwendet unabhängig des Materials, die werden dort alle samt geschmiedet (wenn auch aus hoch legierten Stählen) was allein *dem Verfahren* schon den Vorteil gibt wenn man das hochwertigere Getriebe sucht

Und ja das bestreit ich nicht, in Angelrollen ist das vom Prinzip unerheblich da die Kräfte nicht miteinander Verglichen werden können (Rolle vs. F1)

weshalb Zink sicher sehr gut funktioneren wird und sicher auch als OK eingestuft werden kann.

Allein wie sich ungleiche Zahnradoberflächen (wurde von Shimano genannt) in der Zukunft bemerkbar machen wird die Zeit zeigen.

Mein Bewegrund Zink dennoch zu kritisieren ist wenn man schon in Zeiten von Onlinekauf die Möglichkeit hat kann man sich auch das hochwertigere was zudem einen ähnlichen Preis hat an den entsprechenden Märkten kaufen.

Und es ist absolut kein Argument (zumindest für mich) bei einer Kaufentscheidung und Bewertung von Zink allein dem Gebrauchswert dem Vorrang zu geben.

Bei der Fireblood Rute bin ich überzeugt das dort keine Alternativmaterialien und Verfahren genutzt wurden, und wenn doch würde ich sie dennoch kaufen allerdings nicht zum gleichen Preis

Und was Shimano macht ist schlicht indiskutabel, wärend hierzulande die Vorteile von Zink für Angler auf sehr merkwürdige Weise hervorgehoben und für Innovativ befunden werden  (Abschirmung etc) wird in den USA auf NAchteile dieses Verfahrens und Materials hingewiesen.

Und ich denk das sollte alles mit einfliessen bei der Bewertung von Zink in Angelrollen.


Gruss

PS : ich glaube schon das es dem TE in erster Linie um Shimano ging, denn man hört es ja überall zurzeit in den Foren und Läden

"profitiert von einem Getriebe aus gegossenem ...."


----------



## Hooked (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Falsch - das ist nur ne Vermutung, dass die Zinkräder der "neuen Generation" schlechter sind, bzw. sich schneller abnutzen - bewiesen ist nichts, solange keine Fakten in Form von verschlissenen Getrieben auf dem Tisch liegen. Allerdings müsste man hier auch zwei Getriebe mit ähnlicher Beanspruchung vergleichen! Mit Gewalt bekomme ich beide Getriebematerialien klein, Alu wie Zink!
> 
> 
> Also, wie Thomas schon gefordert hat, frei nach dem Focus Motto: FAKTEN FAKTEN FAKTEN ... und an die Leser denken



Damit hast Du ja auch Recht Martin. 

Aber wir wissen ja noch nichtmal ob z.B. in der FC wirklich Zink ist.

Zumindest die Zinkgetriebe der alten Generation sind nicht so der Knaller und zumindest das ist wohl auch belegt.

Es ist auch richtig, dass es zum "normalen" angeln ausreicht. Damit meine ich, ab und zu mal.
Stefan hat auch Recht mit "dem schwächsten Glied in der Kette" und so.
Aber es ist trotzdem ein downgrade, kein upgrade. 
Zumindest für mich, momentan. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja auch noch.
Ich glaube es aber fast nicht.
Zinkgetriebe waren bisher schlecht und das bleiben sie vorerst auch, solange nicht das Gegenteil bewiesen ist.

Natürlich alles wieder nur für mich persönlich.

Der Preis spielt dabei, wie gesagt, auch ne "Rolle" |supergri


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Es ist sogar recht müßig bis falsch auf die zerstörten Gertiebeteile zu warten um Zink bewerten zu können.

Sicher würde das für einige nen Gewissen Trumpf ausmachen wenn so ein Teil auftauchen würde, aber ne Aussage wär es nicht da man anhand zerstörter Zahnräder o.Ä. noch lange nix sagen kann. Dazu müsste man Verkaufzahlen mitberechen usw.

*Denn irgendwie kaputt werden beide gehen!!!*

Vielmehr macht es schon jetzt mehr Sinn Zink mit einem entsprechenden Vergleichswert zu bewerten und Vor und Nachteile beider Mateialien und Herstellungsverfahen zu berücksichtigen.

Die Frage nach der Zusammensetzung ist auch erstmal unerheblich da man diese bei Beiden nicht kennt was die Sache relativiert.

Fakt ist es werden 2 verschiedenwertige Materialien zum fast gleichen Preis verbaut und verkauft die sicher beide Funktionieren. Allein hier Vor und Nachteile abzuwägen würde die eigentliche Bewertung ausmachen.

Und leider konnte ich bei Zink keinen Vorteil erkennen (zumindest der für den Angler relevant wäre)

Gruss


----------



## hans albers (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Der Preis spielt dabei, wie gesagt, auch ne "Rolle"


danke ,und da langt shamoni , wie ich finde,
ziemlich hin, für die gebotenen features..

(vom service mal ganz zu schwiegen)

da würde ich es mir auch überlegen , nicht eine andere rolle 
zu kaufen in der kein "zink verbaut" ist..

was übrigens jedem frei steht, ob er sha.. daiwöö, dam usw. 
kauft,

allerdings muss man wirklich die praxis bei solchen
rollen beobachten,
und da kommt die zeit ins spiel.
bevor noch keine rolle geschrottet wurde, 
ist das erstmal okay so.

ansonsten:

man man....
 es geht hier um verbautes zink in einer angelrolle...
manche machen da echt ne philosophie draus,
kommt mal wieder runter, und vertragt euch...

gibt wichtigers im leben , als sich darüber zu streiten

greetz
lars


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Mein Bewegrund Zink dennoch zu kritisieren ist wenn man schon in Zeiten von Onlinekauf die Möglichkeit hat kann man sich auch das hochwertigere was zudem einen ähnlichen Preis hat an den entsprechenden Märkten kaufen.




Da gebe ich Dir voll und ganz recht, das machen ja inzwischen viele, und das sicher nicht ohne Grund. Leider fehlt uns hier einfach das passende Angebot. 




Ollek schrieb:


> Und es ist absolut kein Argument (zumindest für mich) bei einer Kaufentscheidung und Bewertung von Zink allein dem Gebrauchswert dem Vorrang zu geben.




Das dürfte Dich eben von einer Vielzahl der Nutzer unterscheiden, für den (rein zahlenmäßig) klar überwiegenden Teil der Angler muss das Teil einfach nur funktionieren.




Ollek schrieb:


> Und was Shimano macht ist schlicht indiskutabel, wärend hierzulande die Vorteile von Zink für Angler auf sehr merkwürdige Weise hervorgehoben und für Innovativ befunden werden  (Abschirmung etc) wird in den USA auf NAchteile dieses Verfahrens und Materials hingewiesen.
> 
> Und ich denk das sollte alles mit einfliessen bei der Bewertung von Zink in Angelrollen.




Da gebe ich Dir voll und ganz recht, das sind einfach nur Marketingsprüche, die an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind und deren Inhalt gegen Null geht. Aber danach wird heute einfach verlangt, schau doch nach den Geflochtenen Schnüren, am besten verkaufen sich diejenigen, bei denen am meisten gelogen wird...


Für mich ist und bleibt es einfach eine Frage der Anforderungen, die Rollen werden sicher hinreichend funktionieren, auch wenn eventuell das Gesamtsystem Angelrolle jetzt zum Teil mit schlechteren Getriebeteilen ausgerüstet ins Rennen geht. Leider ist das ja in vielen Teilbereichen so, versuch mal heute einen Heizkessel zu kaufen der 30 oder gar 40 Jahre hält... #d

Ollek: Wir liegen hier doch oft recht nahe zusammen was die Sache angeht, aber irgentwie schaukelt sich sowas immer wieder schnell hoch => Schwamm drüber... #h


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

|supergri Moin Stefan, der Schwam ist schon längst "gedrübert" und ich bin wieder "gezähmt" #g




Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das dürfte Dich eben von einer Vielzahl der Nutzer unterscheiden, für den (rein zahlenmäßig) klar überwiegenden Teil der Angler muss das Teil einfach nur funktionieren.



#6 Ich schreibe ja nicht das der Gebrauchswert nicht wichtig
ist, der steht sogar an vorderster Stelle. Nur wenn ich weiss das es etwas zum gleichen Preis besser gibt werde ich meine Kaufentscheidung eben nicht allein daran binden. (|supergri Da kommt wieder der von mir sehr verehrte Ruskin ins Spiel)

Und ich glaube auch wenn den Leuten das bewusst wäre würde sich das Zahlenverhältniss schnell wieder ändern. (so wie es singer beschrieben hat)

Stell dir vor du stehst vor einer Rollenwand im Laden und hättest dort die Wahl unter beiden Rollen mit den entsprechenden Materialien zu wählen mit bei beiden beschriebenen Vorzügen anhand eines Prospektes.

Gut wer intuitiv entscheidet aktzeptiert...ich berücksichtige auch technische Faktoren

Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aber auch (zumindest bisher) keinen praxisrelevanten Nachteil. Wenn nun Hersteller im Material umsteigen, Herstellungskosten senken, aber das Produkt zum selben Preis anbieten, kann man sich als potentieller Kunde nun eben entscheiden. Sucht man nur eine Rolle mit gutem Lauf und Haltbarkeit, ist es angesichts dessen überflüssig, die Zinkfrage zu stellen. Möchte man jedoch unbedingt auch hochwertige und hochwertig verarbeitete Materialien, muß man sich was halt anderes suchen oder nach Übersee schauen.
> 
> Aber mal ganz im Ernst, in der Rollenfrage wird es wohl Rollen mit Zinkgetriebe geben, die besser laufen als welche mit anderen, vermeintlich besseren, Materialien und umgekehrt und alles in gleichen Preisklasse.
> 
> ...




|good:


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Spezie

edit.



Ups sorry dachte du warst Det...


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

 jo die Farben deines Avatars, da dachte ich beim überfliegen es wäre Det


----------



## Hooked (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wo wir gerade beim Avatar sind. Deins ist auch nicht schlecht Ollek!
Ich muss jedes mal lachen wenn ich mir das Bild genau ansehe. :m

Dein Hund?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Det
> 
> vollkommen richtig den ich denke auch es wird einen Unterschied geben bei den von dir gezeigten (wars Alivio?) Rollen und höherpreisigen Rollen.


Hab ich aber trotzdem gelesen. 

Fakt ist nun, dass in den höherpreisigen Rollen kein oder kaum "Zink" drin sein kann. (s.o. ^^)
Fakt ist nun, dass in den niederpreisigen Rollen "Zink" drin ist (Hyperloop,Alivio) (s.o. ^^)

Faktisch befinden sich damit offiziell (geoutet) 2 Angler auf dem erleuchteten Pfad , die anderen stehen praktisch im Dunkeln, rätseln und fabulieren |kopfkrat #c.

Ganz einfacher Satz: Wer noch nie ein "Zink"getriebe gerollt hat, hat erstens keine Erfahrungswerte, und solllte zweitens nicht darüber urteilen oder sich Beurteilung anmaßen.

So einfach kann das sein. :g


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Det bitte Koartenonce bewahren wie du immer schreibst...#c#dich kanns nicht schreiben.


 @ Hook 

jo isser

Gruss


----------



## DRU (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Fakt ist, dass die TP FC einfach ne geile Rolle ist


----------



## DRU (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...und das können nur die behaupten, die auch daran gekurbelt haben



Naja ich würde sagen, ordentlich benutzt :q


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



DRU schrieb:


> Naja ich würde sagen, ordentlich benutzt :q



Naja die Hornhechtchen da, wenn sie nen kapitalen Ukelei übersteht könn mer drüber reden. :q:q


----------



## Slotti (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hab ich aber trotzdem gelesen.
> 
> Fakt ist nun, dass in den höherpreisigen Rollen kein oder kaum "Zink" drin sein kann. (s.o. ^^)
> Fakt ist nun, dass in den niederpreisigen Rollen "Zink" drin ist (Hyperloop,Alivio) (s.o. ^^)
> ...



es tut mir echt leid, jetzt kommst du wieder um die Ecke und erzählst wieder was von  Fakten. Detlef es handelt sich um eine *20 Euro Rolle* !!!! was glaubst du darf die in der Herstellung überhaupt noch kosten? Made in China, verschifft usw usw. was erwartest du da? 

In den "guten" ARCs ist doch auch Zink verbaut, warum haut denn da niemand drauf rum?


Es ist für mich halt manchmal etwas schwer, glaubhaft nachzuvollziehen das du als Informatiker (auch wenn du als Kind mal Uhrmacher werden wollest) die Technik der unterschiedlichsten Rollengetriebe aus dem effeff kennst und die Urteile erlauben kannst die hier dann als harte Fakten hingestellt werden. Betreibst du nebenbei ein Labor?  Mag alles sein , kann aber genausogut auch anders sein. Das wirkt halt manchmal auch etwas anmaßend.

Zink mag meinetwegen als Rohstoff für ein Rollengetriebe schlechter sein, ich kann es wirklich nicht beurteilen..... aber wer kann das schon wirklich?


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin!


Ich muß mich langsam echt fragen, wieso die Leute hier so dermaßen aneinander geraten sind...

Ganz nüchtern betrachtet sind hier alle Meinungen garnicht soooo weit voneinander entfernt, wie sich das in den Köpfen Mancher scheinbar darstellt...

Es gibt in diesem Thread kaum soetwas wie eine "Shimano-Fraktion" und auch kaum die radikalen "Zinkschlechtmacher".

Es wird immer wieder davon geredet, die "Shimano-Fraktion" bilde sich sogar ein, daß ein Getriebe aus Zinkguss eine Verbesserung darstelle.... weil Shimano das behauptet...
Nun, es mag vielleicht am anfang des Threads solche Statements gegeben haben, aber nötig ist es nicht von den "Gegenern" immer wieder darauf herumzureiten. Weil sich die Leute, die hier fleissig miteinander weiter"diskutiert" haben davon schon distanziert haben und das eigentlich auch nicht deren Ansicht war.
Wer bildet sich denn ernsthaft noch ein, daß Shimano für den europäischen Markt die hochwertigeren Materialen einsetzt? Ich nicht!

Die meisten Leute, die der "Shimano-Fraktion" zugezählt werden, die sich hier eingebracht haben fischen obendrein überwiegend Daiwas. 

Im Prinzip gibt es doch so etwas wie einen gemeinsamen Nenner, oder nicht?

- Über die verwendete Zinklegierung und evtl. weiterveredelnde Maßnahmen ist nicht viel bekannt, deswegen kann man (noch) keine konkrete Aussage über die Langlebigkeit machen

- Es ist unwarscheinlich, daß der Hersteller für unseren Markt in der gleichen Preisrange das Selbe bieten, wie an anderen Märkten. Warum? Weil das war einfach noch NIE so. Man kann daraus den Schluß ziehen, daß wir alle hier seitens Shimano ein wenig über's Ohr gehauen werden, denn schließlich zahlen wir gleiches Geld für abgespeckte Modelle (Sauerei! ). Man kann aber auch einfach mit dem Leben, was bei uns so verkauft wird, weil es seinen Zweck schließlich gut erfüllt. Das ist wohl eher ne Frage von Charakter und Genügsamkeit.

- Trotzallem ist es vorstellbar, daß die neuen Antriebsräder bezogen auf die geforderte Leistung den Alten aus Aluminium in nichts nachstehen, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht das "Edelste" ist. Edle Materialien müssen ja nicht immer funktional sein. Es ist genauso vorstellbar, daß diese Antriebsräder nur 2/3 der Lebenszeit eines entsprechenden Aluteils aufweisen. Wir wissen es nicht.

- Die ganze Spekulation über Gussverfahren, Fräsen, Kaltschmieden, Zinkschaum, Rohstoffpreise bringen uns hier nicht weiter - ebenso wie Fotos von Getriebeteilen.

Ich denk jeder hier hat sowas wie ne eigene Meinung, das in zwei Fraktionen zu unterteilen halte ich für Dummfug. Ich bin zwar Zink-Zweifler und überzeugter JDM-Rollenangler, aber Manches an Fakten hier ist (von beiden Seiten!!!) echt an den Haaren herbeigezogen und liefert keinerlei Beweis für egal welche Theorie.

Ich zähle mich mal zu den Shimano-Fanboys, die dem Zink erstmal aus dem Wege gehen - in sofern sehe ich das wohl wie Ollek.


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> In den "guten" ARCs ist doch auch Zink verbaut, warum haut denn da niemand drauf rum?



Preis/Leistung



Slotti schrieb:


> Zink mag meinetwegen als Rohstoff für ein Rollengetriebe schlechter sein, ich kann es wirklich nicht beurteilen..... aber wer kann das schon wirklich?



Shimano


----------



## Slotti (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ollek,

Preis/Leistung---> Alivio 20 Euro --->Red Arc ~70 Euro 


dein Posting #1386 fand ich übrigends gut, wir sind gar nicht so weit voneinander weg


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ollek,
> 
> Preis/Leistung---> Alivio 20 Euro --->Red Arc ~70 Euro




jo slotti

ich meine auch das PL der Red im vergleich zur TP 

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und die werden es Dir nicht auf die Nase binden. Sondern nur stechende nämlich verkaufsfördernde Argumente liefern.



Es ist für micht kein Verkaufsföderndes Argument das das Schmiedeverfahren gegenüber Druckguss das hochwertigere Bauteil hervor bringt. (#cda brauch ich nich Shimano für die mir das sagen)

Das ist Basiswissen

Auch wenn hier und da schlecht geschmiedet und gut gegossen wird, das hat damit nix zu tun



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Verstehste?



Da ich mir selber sehr gute eine Meinung machen kann verstehe ich sogar sehr gut :g

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> P.S.: Und die Frage, warum hier solche Getriebe und in Übersee andere Getriebe verkauft werden, lässt sich sehr wahrscheinlich mit den jeweiligen hausinternen Marktanalysen beantworten...



Und da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht, denn diese Marktanalyse ergibt auch das sowas am deutschen Markt funktioniert ohne hinterfragt zu werden.----Schnüre---

Gruss


----------



## mirkooo (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wurde mein Posting (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2507919#post2507919) überlesen bzw. krieg ich da noch irgendwann eine Antwort drauf oder hat sich das Thema "Material" jetzt erledigt und gehts jetzt um den Preis?


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nur dafür wollte ich Deinen Blick schärfen...



#6 jo weiss ich doch, 



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Sondern vielmehr darum, dass ein Hersteller Dir als Kunde nicht erzählt, was die Forschung (tatsächlich) ergab.



Ein kurzes Bsp aus der Werkstattpraxis was ich früher mal erwähnt habe.

Wir kriegen die letzten jahre vermehrt Rundschreiben am Jahresanfang in denen auf Konstruktions, Material und Preisänderungen aufgrund wirtschaftlicher Situationen hingewiesen wird. 

Das sind keine Kundenwerbertexte sondern
Herstellerinformationen für Werkstätten

Und am Bsp eines Schlaghammers der vormals ein Pleul aus Alu hatte wird nunmehr Kohlefaser eingesetzt (keine Laminatfaser)

Es soll jetz nicht um Alu vs. Kohle gehen sondern nur aufzeigen das solche Massnahmen auf Sparzwänge zurückzuführen sind.

Aber in dem Fall war das neue Bauteil doch extrem fehleranfälliger und ging öfter kaputt.

Dennoch war die reine Funktionalität gegeben.

Mit dem Wissen was ich nicht als Kunde habe wohl aber als der der für diese Maschinen Kundendienst macht würde ich mich in dem Fall wieder für die Maschine entscheiden die nicht dem Sparzwang unterworfen wurde.

Da mir die Qualität in dem Fall bekannt ist.

Am Bsp. von Shimano tue ich Anhand diverser Erfahrungen( die nicht unbedingt mit Angelrollen zu tun haben müsses) ableiten welche Rolle für mich dann in Frage käme.

Und ich habe mir auch nicht umsonnst noch letztens eine TP FA bei Ebay geschossen weil ich par tou  keine FB wollte.
Mit der FC würd ich sogar liebäugeln wenn ja wenn der Preis... (weil DRU hat recht, n Geiles Ding isses)

Ist aber auch Egal, das sind halt meine Beweggründe.

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nehmen wir mal an, Shimano kauft den Schurlabel "PowerPro", den viele hier schätzen.
Nach einiger Zeit, so nach einem halben Jahr Übergangszeit wird der Verkauf der PowerPro für EU eingestellt und alle Fern-Absatzkanäle zugemacht.
Dafür kommt die neue Schnur "*ShimNyloTec PowerPro*" als Ersatz auf den Markt, für 35,98 EUR p.100m
Die Werbung dazu sagt: :m
"Jetzt viel pflegeleichter, kein Dreck kann sich mehr festsetzen, die Schnur wird in einem Stück aus hochwertigster Spinndüse gewonnen, das anfällige Dyneema-Material wurde weggelassen, jetzt durch High-Tech-Nylon ersetzt, was dem Angler eine Reihe riesiger und beeindruckender Vorteile bringt!"

Also die Pro-"Zink"-Jungs würden jetzt wohl sofort "Hurra!" schreien und Bedenkenlos kaufen! :vik:

Fiktion? Nicht wirklich #d 
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...x/media_and_events0/pressemitteilungen/0.html


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Jungs, bei 500 Postings innerhalb einer Woche kann hier echt keiner mehr mitlesen....

Mäßigt euch!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Fiktion? Nicht wirklich
> http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/c...ilungen/0.html



Hättste nicht zu Shimano gehen brauchen, stand natürlich auch bei uns 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144656


----------



## Bibbelmann (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Solange die Marken"hersteller" im Auftrag fertigen lassen (nicht selbst Hersteller sind, vielmehr Designer, Produktdesigner und Vermarkter) ist es freilich günstiger, Noname Produkte zu kaufen.


----------



## singer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Detlef es handelt sich um eine *20 Euro Rolle* !!!! Was erwartest du da?


Das finde ich traurig das es so geworden ist. Bis vor ein paar Jahren war es anders.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mal eine Frage an die Profis.

Welche Rolle spielt eigentlich die Qualität der Mechanik bei der Belastung der Materialen? Anders ausgedrückt, ist die Belastung eines Materials bei einer schlecht zusammengefriemelten Rolle, bei der hohe Toleranzen, Spiel etc auftauchen, höher als bei einer Rolle die sehr genau gearbeitet ist?


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

mal ne dumme Frage ( vielleicht hab ich es überlesen)
Gibt es eigentlich verläßliche Untersuchungen, welche Kraft ein Fisch im Drill auf die Rolle bringen kann, z.B Hecht bei 1m und 10 Kg ? Weil, vielleicht reicht das Zink ( in welcher Zusammensetzung/ Farbe) auch immer  ja aus? 
Gruß A.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Warten wir mal ab, was die Spezialisten so sagen.


----------



## Khaane (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hättste nicht zu Shimano gehen brauchen, stand natürlich auch bei uns
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144656



Hmhh, hoffentlich bleibt der US-Preis stabil - Der Preiswucher am Beispiel Plano bzgl. des Shimano-Vertriebs ist ja enorm.


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab, was die Spezialisten so sagen.



Da brauchts in dem Fall keine Spezialisten, da hat sogar mal Martin recht.


----------



## Khaane (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne dumme Frage ( vielleicht hab ich es überlesen)
> Gibt es eigentlich verläßliche Untersuchungen, welche Kraft ein Fisch im Drill auf die Rolle bringen kann, z.B Hecht bei 1m und 10 Kg ? Weil, vielleicht reicht das Zink ( in welcher Zusammensetzung/ Farbe) auch immer  ja aus?
> Gruß A.



Die Rolle ist beim Drill mit einer auf den Zielfisch ausgerichteten Rute doch kaum gefordert - Du pumpst den Fisch ja ran und kurbelst ihn nicht.

Wobei die Kurbelpower bei Shimano doch etwas "begrenzt" ist, da bieten Konkurrenzrollen in der gleichen Preisklasse deutlich mehr Druck, da das Getriebe bei der Konkurrenz deutlich größer ausfällt. (Stradic 3000 vs. Cardinal 704)

Ausgleichen kannst du das Manko wie gesagt durch eine kräftigere Rute, wenn du mit ner relativ weichen 40gr. Rute auf Dorsch gehst und die Rute selbst bei 60-70 cm Dorschen am Limit ist, dann entpuppt sich so mancher Hänger als Dorsch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne dumme Frage ( vielleicht hab ich es überlesen)
> Gibt es eigentlich verläßliche Untersuchungen, welche Kraft ein Fisch im Drill auf die Rolle bringen kann, z.B Hecht bei 1m und 10 Kg ? Weil, vielleicht reicht das Zink ( in welcher Zusammensetzung/ Farbe) auch immer  ja aus?
> Gruß A.



Hatte es schon mal verlinkt, es gab hier vor kurzem mal die Aussage das Haie ~1/3 ihres Körpergewichtes maximal ziehen können. Ich würde jetzt mal davon ausgehen das Hechte da nicht wesentlich anders liegen. Ist aber eine Mutmaßung von mir...


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum auf meine für diesen Thread doch recht elementare Frage nur so verhalten eingegangen wird.


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne dumme Frage ( vielleicht hab ich es überlesen)
> Gibt es eigentlich verläßliche Untersuchungen, welche Kraft ein Fisch im Drill auf die Rolle bringen kann, z.B Hecht bei 1m und 10 Kg ? Weil, vielleicht reicht das Zink ( in welcher Zusammensetzung/ Farbe) auch immer  ja aus?
> Gruß A.



soweit ich weiß gibt es keine Untersuchungen darüber, zumindest keine die eine wissenschaftliche Grundlage haben könnten.

Aber:  ein Hecht gehörrt nicht zu den kampfstärksten Fischen, sicher er ist in der Lage extrem schnell zu beschleunigen, aber er kan das Tempo nicht lange halten, auch sonst ist er nicht der Trickreichste und an Ausdauer fehlt es ihm generell. 

Dazu kommen noch andere Faktoren wie:

Strömungsdruck (im Stillwasser eher irrelevant)
tatsächliche Kraft des Fisches (ausgemagert oder gut genährt)
Alter
usw.

Stefan hat aber eine recht gute Grundlage mit dem 1/3 des Gewichtes geliefert, aber pauschalisieren kan man das nicht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hmhh, hoffentlich bleibt der US-Preis stabil - Der Preiswucher am Beispiel Plano bzgl. des Shimano-Vertriebs ist ja enorm.



Oh ja, Plano ist da echt ein fieses Beispiel, wenn man sich die US- und Europapreise mal im Vergleich anschaut...:c


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum auf meine für diesen Thread doch recht elementare Frage nur so verhalten eingegangen wird.



|kopfkrat Wurde nicht, Martin hat alles gesagt... oder legts du dir ne versteckte Retourkutsche zurecht?

Gruss


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Na dann mal danke für die Antworten.
Wenn ich Dets Test noch richtig im Kopf habe, hat er dort 3 Kg für 14 h dranngehängt und dann LEICHTe irgenwas festgestellt.
3Kg ( 30 %) wären 10 Kg Hecht , bei einer Drillzeit von sagen wir 30 min , kann ich also 28 Hechte von 10Kg mit einer Rolle von 25 EURO fangen und sie funktioniert immer noch. 
Ich schmeiß mein wesentlich teureres Gerät auf den Müll
Ist ein bischen Theorie und wieder Vermutungen , ich weiß. 
I like shomani|wavey:
Gruß A.


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Es war ein Rutentest, wobei ich nicht ganz verstanden habe was damit bewiesen/wiederlegt werden sollte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum auf meine für diesen Thread doch recht elementare Frage nur so verhalten eingegangen wird.


Tja, da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten ... 

Ich kann jedenfalls erst gerade jetzt was zu schreiben und es ist interessant was bis dato kam ...


sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Profis.


Ich bin jedenfalls kein Profi oder Professioneller.  Dann hätte ich aber auch wohl kaum Zeit dafür.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Welche Rolle spielt eigentlich die Qualität der Mechanik bei der Belastung der Materialen? Anders ausgedrückt, ist die Belastung eines Materials bei einer schlecht zusammengefriemelten Rolle, bei der hohe Toleranzen, Spiel etc auftauchen, höher als bei einer Rolle die sehr genau gearbeitet ist?


Die Haltbarkeit eines Getriebes (eines Übertragungselementes hier im Speziellen) hängt ab von:
- Der Art und Typus des Getriebe, hier meist ein Hypoidgetriebe (siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypoidantrieb)
- Exaktheit und Genauigkeit => Verbleib im angedachten Winkel durch Achsen und Gehäuselagerung
- Der Art der miteinander die Kraft übertragenden Materialien durch die wirkende Oberfläche => Glattheit
- Der Art der miteinander die Kraft übertragenden Materialien durch die vertragenen Materialkräfte
- Der Art und Güte des Schmiermittels zwischen den die Kraft übertragenden Materialien bzw. Gleiten der Oberfläche

Störungen:
- Ein Fressen der Zahnräder kann immer dann passieren, wenn der Schmierfilm (aus welchen der anderen Gründen auch immer) verdrängt wurde.
- Die Zähne brechen weg, oder werden von der härteren Seite weggefräst, wenn die anliegende Belastung zu groß wird.
- Die Zahnräder können aber auch aus der Bahn springen und verklemmen, was auch ohne große Bruch- und Fraßschäden bei Freiraum für die Zahradachsenwinkel passieren kann.

Daraus folgt zwangsläufig, dass bei einer schlecht zusammengefriemelten Rolle mit hohen Toleranzen das Getriebe weniger haltbar ist als bei einer sehr genauen Fertigung. Die anliegende Nutzbelastung wäre die gleiche, die dabei entstehende Verschleißbelastung würde höher aussehen.


----------



## senner (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Na dann mal danke für die Antworten.
> Wenn ich Dets Test noch richtig im Kopf habe, hat er dort 3 Kg für 14 h dranngehängt und dann LEICHTe irgenwas festgestellt.
> 3Kg ( 30 %) wären 10 Kg Hecht , bei einer Drillzeit von sagen wir 30 min , kann ich also 28 Hechte von 10Kg mit einer Rolle von 25 EURO fangen und sie funktioniert immer noch.
> Ich schmeiß mein wesentlich teureres Gerät auf den Müll
> ...



milchmädchenrechnung. obwohl die ironie ja einen fast schon anspringt :q


----------



## Nick_A (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Mit der FC würd ich sogar liebäugeln wenn ja wenn der Preis... (weil DRU hat recht, n Geiles Ding isses)



Hi Ollek, #h

mußt halt nur zum Schnäppchenpreis zuschlagen !

Bei der Angeldomäne kostet die TP 4000 FC derzeit EUR 189,- (KLICK MICH)

Habe vorletzte Woche mit der 15% Sonderaktion bei der Angeldomäne eine zweite TP 4000 FC geholt....und dann folglich gerademal EUR 160 gezahlt ! Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt ausgesprochen günstig ... vor allem hinsichtlich der gebotenen Qualität ! :m

Wie "rund" die Rolle läuft, wie ausgewogen die Bremse, etc. hab ich ja bereits weiter vorne geschrieben !  #6

Warum wird hier denn eigentlich immer davon gesprochen, daß Shimano-Rollen in Deutschland für weniger Leistung teurer sind und daß eventuelle Kosteneinsparungen wg. Zinkgetriebe dann doch auch an Kunden weitergegeben werden sollen ???

*Also für EUR 160 eine TP 4000 FC * hier in Deutschland mit deutscher Garantie/Gewährleistung... sag mal, das ist ja wohl EINE DICKE STANGE BILLIGER als jede andere TwinPower aus Japan ! Da kommt dann sogar noch fett Mehrwertsteuer, Zoll und ggf. Versandkosten drauf !

Auch wenn die deutsche TP-FC nen kleinen Ticken schlechter sein sollte (wenn überhaupt) ... die TP aus Japan kostet derzeit EUR 265 + MwSt + Zoll (KLICK MICH)... kommt also *auf derzeit ca. EUR 330 *(wenn der Versand kostenfrei ist wie bei bass.jp).

*Und jetzt sag nochmal, daß das kein enormer Preisunterschied ist !!!! |uhoh:* |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Nick_A
Die TP-FC ist durch deine Kontrolle und Analyse auch schlagartig aufgewertet worden :m, entgegen dem Werbe-Begleittext !

Das muss mal explizit gesagt werden - geht immer noch unter ! 

Das wäre direkt eine Prämie von Shimano wert ... könnten die ja einmal in "Zink" und einmal in Messing allen an der Aufklärung beteiligten anbieten, bin gespannt wer was nähme 
Immerhin wurde hier gerade die Werbeabteilung/Werbeagentur von uns Qualitäts-überprüft, mit eklatanten Auffälligkeiten ... :g


----------



## Bibbelmann (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wie war das nochmal- wenn ich dort bestelle, bekomme ich dann eine bei der nur im Werbetext was von Zinkguss steht? Damit könnte ich gut leben. Wäre super wenn Du Feedback geben könntest, Nick! Wenn die Rolle da ist

Gruß
Bibbel


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Wurde nicht, Martin hat alles gesagt... oder legts du dir ne versteckte Retourkutsche zurecht?
> 
> Gruss



Nein. Ich stelle nur fest, das wertigeres Material nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit wertigerer Rolle.

Eine Firmen bewerben ja ganz stark die Messinggetriebe ihrer Rollen als wenn Messing gleichbedeutend wäre mit guter Qualität.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Warum wird hier denn eigentlich immer davon gesprochen, daß Shimano-Rollen in Deutschland für weniger Leistung teurer sind und daß eventuelle Kosteneinsparungen wg. Zinkgetriebe dann doch auch an Kunden weitergegeben werden sollen ???
> 
> *Also für EUR 160 eine TP 4000 FC * hier in Deutschland mit deutscher Garantie/Gewährleistung... sag mal, das ist ja wohl EINE DICKE STANGE BILLIGER als jede andere TwinPower aus Japan ! Da kommt dann sogar noch fett Mehrwertsteuer, Zoll und ggf. Versandkosten drauf !
> 
> ...



Leider hat unsere TP mit der japanischen TP nicht so viel gemeinsam, wie einige denken:

Die jap. TP hat ein anderes Getriebe.
Die jap. TP hat eine andere Spule.
Die jap. TP hat ein Kugellager mehr.
Die jap. TP hat eine andere Konstruktion um die Spule aufzunehmen.
Die jap. TP hat eine minimal andere Optik. 
Die jap. TP gibt es in sämtlichen Größen. 
Die jap. TP wiegt DEUTLICH weniger. (TP2500FC                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         270g / jap. TP 2500 255 g)


Da sag nochmal jemand die wären gleich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich verläßliche Untersuchungen, welche Kraft ein Fisch im Drill auf die Rolle bringen kann, z.B Hecht bei 1m und 10 Kg ?


Nein. Verlässlich im Sinne von gesichert schon mal leider gar nicht.
Außerdem kann hier das Individualitätsprinzip  wieder zuschlagen - jeder Fisch ein bischen anders.
Weiterhin ist der Kraftprozeß weitgehend undefiniert, wie setzt man die bremsende Kraft in Verhältnis zur Kraftentfaltung des Fisches? Es leuchtet unmittelbar ein, das mit Auslauf und Anlauf sich die Krafteinwirkungen verschieben.
Eine gute Erörterung über die Problematik gibt dieser Artikel bzw. die ausführlicheren Duplikate im Web:
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/tierwelt/article2780317/Warum-Delfine-so-schnell-schwimmen.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray'sches_Paradoxon
Ein Extremfall ist Festhalten mit starker Bremseinstellung ohne Schnur zu geben, z.B. eben in der Nähe von Hindernissen, wo der Fisch gerade hin möchte. Das ist fundamental anders, als auf einem großen Wasser mit rundherum weit und breit alles frei.

Einige trauen sich zu das ungefähr zu schätzen, andere nicht.
Die wenigsten haben eine Digitalzugwage in der Rolle eingebaut. :q
Aber bei den Japanern "ist ja nichts unmöglich", und in den E-Rollen gibts sowas schon, wer weiß was kommt.

Ich sehe schon den Thread vor Augen: "Digitale Zugkraftanzeige ok?" :q


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin Nick #h

Mal ganz ehrlich und ohne Rot zu werden sag ich mal sind 189€ für ne 4000er FC sogar ein Preis den ich mitgehen würde. |rotwerden (doch noch rot geworden)


Und um auch mal ne Lanze zu brechen, evtl hab ich mich auch ein bischen zu sehr am Preis festgenagelt wegen den oft auch massiven Preisunterschieden in den verschiedenen Läden.

Denn ich habe die 4000er schon weitaus teurer gesehn.|bigeyes|bigeyes

Aber ich denke mal ja für das Geld könnte sogar ich Zink Aktzeptieren :m





sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein. Ich stelle nur fest, das wertigeres Material nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit wertigerer Rolle.



Das ist vollkommen korrekt Ulli wobei wir ja in dem Falle nicht zwangsläufig vom "wertigeren Material" allein sprechen. Die Fertigungsverfahren entscheiden ebenfalls über die Wertigkeit und Qualität des Bauteils. 
Denn Zink ist ja sogar teurer im Rohstoff als Alu.

Aber dennoch sollte es klar sein das in einer hingeschluderten Rolle als Bsp. mit hoher Sicherheit keine höherwertigen Fertigungtechniken zum Tragen kommen geschweige denn kaltschmiedeverfahren.

Dennoch hätte ich gern mal gewusst welches Verfahren in dieser Rolle zum tragen kommt. :m

Siehe: http://cgi.ebay.de/GROssES-KINDER-ANGEL-SET-JUNIOR-KOMPLETTSET-NEUWARE_W0QQitemZ260421501495  (Link kam von DerBastian und wichtig genau aufs Bild achten)


Gruss

PS: :q:q:q und fast möcht ichs sagen, aber ich traus mir nur nicht....:q:q:q

|sagnixder kleine Martin Ob.....in jungen Jahren


:m ist Späsken Martin, sieht aber auch vom Avatar ähnlich.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@senner 
woher beziehst du die Info bezüglich der Ironie?
@Det
ja, die Kraft ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig,
nur irgenwie muss man es ja mal etwas vereinfachen ( und zugegeben) Deinen Test umdrehen
es ziehen ja auch nicht alle mit 3 Kg an der Rute/Rolle rum
Es soll ja auch kleinere Fische geben
Ich will jetzt nicht mein eigenes Hirngespinnst zu sehr loben, aber so abwegig erscheint mir diese Ableitung deines Tests nun auch wieder nicht.
Zumindest hätte man da ja mal eine Aussage bezüglich des wie auch immer gearteten Materials, 
Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Zu den Rohstoffpreisen: 
 Zink.......	1562.0 	-0.58%
 Aluminium	1485.0 	+0.60%
 Kupfer....	4984.0 	-0.82%

Viel interessanter als die auf einem Level schwankenden Preise von Zink und Aluminium ist doch der von Kupfer. 
Und dass ca. 70% Kupfer und 29% Zink für ein Zahnrad "Messing" gebraucht werden, wo die andere Version "Zink" ca.95% Zink und 4% Kupfer enthält. 
Das läßt sich leicht rechnen.
Das Zahnrad aus Messing ist schon von den Rohstoffen her 2,34mal teuerer.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> @senner
> woher beziehst du die Info bezüglich der Ironie?
> @Det
> ja, die Kraft ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig,
> ...



Das ist aber ein wenig zu einfach betrachtet, die real ruckartig auftretende Belastung dürfte die Rolle erheblich mehr belasten als ein konstater Zug!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Richtig, vor allem bei Verwendung knallharter Geflechtschnüre und harte Impulse wie von Hängern in Steinen ...

Ein Rechenmodell dafür habe ich auch nicht. Ich weiß nur wie schnell da was kaputt geht, wenn man etwas zu stark zerrt und gegenhält.
Selbst Bremsscheiben bekomme ich u.U. in einer Angelrunde kaputt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Richtig, vor allem bei Verwendung knallharter Geflechtschnüre und harte Impulse wie von Hängern in Steinen ...
> 
> Ein Rechenmodell dafür habe ich auch nicht. Ich weiß nur wie schnell da was kaputt geht, wenn man etwas zu stark zerrt und gegenhält.
> Selbst Bremsscheiben bekomme ich u.U. in einer Angelrunde kaputt.



Ich weiß ja nicht wie du angelst, aber wenn du Bremsscheiben in unseren Gefilden schrottest, würde ich mir eine anständige Rolle kaufen. 

Frage mich echt was manche Leute hier mit Ihrem Gerät machen, da ist ja mehr verschleiß als beim poppen auf GTs oder speedjiggen auf thune|kopfkrat

mfg Flo


----------



## Slotti (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Selbst Bremsscheiben bekomme ich u.U. in einer Angelrunde kaputt.



|bigeyes im ernst jetzt?

Bremsverschleiß beim Auto ist mir durchaus ein Begriff aber an der Rolle mußte ich noch keine wechseln.

Liegt das am Fisch oder unsachgemäßen Hängerlösen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Soweit ich das von Veit gehört habe hat er noch nie Bremsscheiben gewechselt, von anderen habe ich das so auch noch nicht gehört oder gar selber erlebt, daher würde ich Fische mal als Ursache ausschließen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Leute, das mit den Bremscheiben ist ganz einfach:
Eine Heckbremsrollem, eine RD = Rear Drag, hat keine Abstützung der Spulenachse gegen das Gehäuse, sondern eine direkt in die Heckbremse. Der Excenter oder WS-Mitnehmer läuft drehbar frei an der Achse. Das ist ein grundlegender Unterschied zu den FD= Front Drag Modellen. Deswegen machen die Bremsen verbreitet dort (RD) viel mehr Ärger.
Die FDs angelt man in der Bremse kaum einfach mal so durch, die RD aber schon bei Heavy-Action mit GuFi oder Wobbler.
Wer keine RD angelt, kann seine FD auch nicht so schnell übers Limit bringen.


----------



## Slotti (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

achso |thinkerg:

ich habe keine Heckbremsrollen, mag die FD lieber


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

OK, muss zugeben das ich Heckbremsrollen beim Spinnfischen komplett aussen vor gelassen und deswegen total verdrängt habe... Aber bei denen hast Du sicher recht, allerdings vermutlich auch eher wegen fiesen Hängern problematisch, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ja, da mache ich mir auch keine Illusionen: Hänger + Geflechtschnur sind der größte Belastungs- und Killfaktor für die Rollenmechanik.


----------



## taxel (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Moin Nick #h
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich und ohne Rot zu werden sag ich mal sind 189€ für ne 4000er FC sogar ein Preis den ich mitgehen würde. |rotwerden (doch noch rot geworden)
> 
> ...



Hallo Ollek und der Rest,

interessante Einschätzung. In die Richtung habe ich in letzter Zeit auch nachgedacht. Wie schätzt ihr eigentlich ein, was ein angemessener Preis für eine Rolle ist und wo es ein Schnäppchen wird. 

@ Ollek: Wieso ist die TP für 189 OK und für 250 zu teuer? 

@ All: Ich frage das, weil ich letztens auch zwei Rollen gekauft habe, die billiger geworden sind bzw. in der Aktion waren. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich gekauft, weil sie weniger kosten. Keine Ahnung ob sie jetzt mehr oder weniger wert waren. Ich habe sie nicht mit den billigeren oder teurer Serien des Herstellers verglichen und gesagt, das Feature brauche ich oder darauf kann ich verzichten.

Also: Wie schätz ihr ein, was eine Rolle kosten darf?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## mirkooo (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Auch für den Fall das ich mich wiederhole, aber  wurde mein Posting (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2507919#post2507919) überlesen bzw. krieg ich da noch irgendwann eine Antwort drauf oder hat sich das Thema "Material" jetzt erledigt und gehts jetzt um den Preis?


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



taxel schrieb:


> @ Ollek: Wieso ist die TP für 189 OK und für 250 zu teuer?



|rolleyes moin Taxel

Wenn man von 250€ 189€ abzieht spart man 61€.
Wenn man Glück hat kriegt man dafür ne Red Arc die die Qualitätsdifferenzen wieder ausgleicht. |supergri

Nein im Ernst, ich durfte den heiligen Zinkbrocken schon probekurbeln und bin ja auch nicht gänzlich abgeneigt.

Aber für 250 und aufwärts wie ich es gesehen habe kommts für mich nicht in Frage. #d
Aber für 189€ und ohne Zoll und Einfuhr, herje dafür kann mans machen.#g 

Denn leider gibt es hierzulande Läden die dann auch noch das Letzte aus den willigen Kunden (nur bezogen auf die Kaufbereitschaft) herausquetschen wollen, was ich in meiner Bewertung evtl. gar nicht berücksichtigt habe.

Aber für den Preis spiele ich dann auch gern mal mit gezinkten Karten.|rolleyes

Gruss

PS: Mirko verlinke mal nur den Beitrag den du meinst, denn im Link von dir sind zig Beiträge enthalten und keiner weiss evtl welchen du meinst.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich denke er meint den hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2507919&postcount=1235


----------



## Wanderer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ist ja mächtig ruhig hier geworden |supergri ich hab noch einen|supergri

Ollek reitet immer auf die US Aussage von Shimano rum. 

Ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen das die US Aussage (gegen Zink) von 2007 und die EUROPA Aussage (Pro Zink) von 2009 stammt.

Müssen sich also diese beiden Aussagen daher wirklich wiedersprechen ? |supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Shimano Europe ist ein seltsamer Laden - ganz miese Sache was die teilweise machen. Man vergleiche z.B. die Daten der Curado E7 (US und Europe), da fehlt eben mal in der selben Rolle ein Lager. Die TwinPower ist auch nichtmehr das, was sie mal war... Keine Ahnung wo in Europa noch weiter gespart wird, aber mit uns kann man es ja anscheinend machen, wir (Europa) sind für Shimano eh ein extrem kleiner Markt, das meiste machen die eh mit den Fahrrädern.


----------



## Algon (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,

ich schaue hier mal nach 14 Tagen wieder rein, und...|bigeyes.
Also wenn hier einer eine Antwort auf die Frage "Zinkegetriebe ok?" sucht, wird er merken, nach dem er sich durch 1466 Beiträgen gearbeitet hat, das er sich das hätte klemmen können.|kopfkrat
Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun? Beißen die Fische nicht?|rolleyes

MfG Algon

Ist das hier ein Chat?


----------



## Algon (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Fritze schrieb:


> soviel Wissen vermittelt selbst das beste Leerbuch nicht :m


in einem Leerbuch steht mehr.
MfG Algon


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Zum 8ten mal um den dann am nächsten morgen wieder auf zu machen? 

Um auf die Frage von mirkooo (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2507919&postcount=1235) zurück zu kommen. Ich habe keine Ahnung weil man es nicht sehen kann. Aber da du so fragst, wirst du es wissen und ich RATE einfach mal. Es sind die gleichen Getriebe, einmal rechts normal und links poliert und in Schale geworfen.


----------



## Wanderer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



taxel schrieb:


> Also: Wie schätz ihr ein, was eine Rolle kosten darf?



Aufgrund des alten allgemein akzeptierten Preises.
Eine TwinPower unter 200 Euro gilt schon seit Jahren als günstig. Ich kann nur für Shimano Rollen antworten, andere kaufe ich nicht.

Was man Shimano zu Gute halten muss; es findet wenigstens noch eine Modellpflege und Weiterentwicklung statt. Wenn auch möglicherweise nicht immer geradlinig nach oben.

Viele andere Hersteller kaufen nur irgendwelche Modelle in Fernost und lassen diese mit ihrem Label versehen. Die sind dann zufällig gut oder schlecht.


----------



## mirkooo (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Zum 8ten mal um den dann am nächsten morgen wieder auf zu machen?
> 
> Um auf die Frage von mirkooo (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2507919&postcount=1235) zurück zu kommen. Ich habe keine Ahnung weil man es nicht sehen kann. Aber da du so fragst, wirst du es wissen und ich RATE einfach mal. Es sind die gleichen Getriebe, einmal rechts normal und links poliert und in Schale geworfen.



Mir ging es eher um das Material der Antriebsräder; das zu erkennen sollte doch für einige User hier kein Problem sein.


----------



## Nick_A (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Interessant auch noch ... 

.... die TP-FCs (und die Stradic-FC, etc.) gibt es nicht nur in Europa (UK, Frankreich, etc.), sondern auch u.a. in Australien (KLICK MICH)!

Hier steht übrigens nix (gar nix!!!) zum Getriebe drinnen !



> Shimano has always had a no compromise philosophy when it comes to producing what many believe to be the world’s finest angling equipment – pick up a new TwinPower FC and you will instantly be able to see and feel why.
> 
> Building from the phenomenal success of the FB series, the new TwinPower FC boasts many features expected to be found on a reel at double the price. Lightweight waterproof aluminium frame, waterproof drag system, double anodised cold-forged spool, ARC/Propulsion system, one-piece SR bail system, Power Roller, Super Stopper II and SR Concept just to name a few.
> 
> ...




Wenn man jetzt nach England schaut, dann bekommt man folgende Infos zur TP-FC (KLICK MICH 2):



> Twin Power FC reels supersede their FB forerunners at the vanguard of Shimano's concerted effort to bring features from their elite front drag reels to the entire upper/middle price range. *Twin Power FC reels benefit from a Diecast Drive Gear*, Superstopper ll, 7 Shielded A-RB bearings plus roller bearing, and DA-CF spools with a waterproof micro click multi disc drag boosted by our Rigid Support feature.
> Anticipating greater demand, we have added a powerful, larger, 10000CFC model to make this a seven-strong family. 5000 sizes are sure to be firm favourites with the river angler in pursuit of specimen Barbel and Chub.



Aha ... also ein *Druckguss-Getriebe (Übersetzung für "Diecast")* ... aber aus welchem Material ?!? #c Hier schreibt Shimano nix dazu ! Zumindest "profitieren" tut die TP wohl von dem neuen Getriebe (laut Werbe-Nasen) ! 

Wer sich jetzt übrigens nochmals über die Deutschen Preise der TP-FC aufregt, kann ja gerne in England kaufen...:q*unverbindliche Preisempfehlung für die 4000er £259.99 (DAS SIND ca. EUR 310 !!!)*

Sodala ... wenn man jetzt zu unserem französischen Nachbarn rüberlinst, dann bekommt man folgende Info:

....von Shimano selbst nix, da auf der französischen Shimano-Seite nur Netzwerkfehler auftreten ***LAUTLACH*** :q :q

...bei französischen Händlern bekommt man dann diese Info :



> Moulinet SHIMANO Twin power FC
> Les Twin Power FC remplacent leurs prédécesseurs FB.
> Ils démontrent la volonté de Shimano d’inclure dans ses moulinets de gamme moyenne à supérieure des technologies de pointe que l’on retrouvait uniquement dans ses moulinets haut de gamme.
> *Ils sont équipés du «Zinc Diecast Drive Gear»*, du «Superstopper II», de 7 roulements protégés A-RB + 1 roulement à aiguilles et d’une bobine DA-CF à micro-cliquet et frein multi-disques renforcés par des composants étanches et rigides.
> ...



*Aaaah .... also in Frankreich wird auch gezinkt ! *

Wie auch immer ... sowohl in Europa als auch mindestens Australien gibt es unsere TwinPower FC mit demselben Getriebe ... was auch immer das für ein´s ist! 

*In Frankreich liegt der Preis übrigens ebenfalls bei EUR 310 (KLICK MICH)!!!*


Ebenfalls interessant:
Auf den meisten Shimano-Seiten wird vom "Hypergear" gesprochen ... das ist nach meinem Wissen doch nicht aus Zink, oder ?

*Meine persönliche Schlüsse daraus:*
- Die verantwortlichen (Werbe-)Texter und Homepageverantwortlichen von Shimano sollten sich schämen ! :r
- Auf jeder Seite eine andere Info #q
- Der *Preis für die TP-FC ist in Deutschland **MIT ABSTAND AM NIEDRIGSTEN *! :m
- Die TP-FC ist in jedem Fall um Längen besser als die alte TwinPower FB (also in jedem Fall ein Fortschritt)#6

*Für mich weiterhin ein KLARER KAUF ! #6*


----------



## Ollek (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Aufgrund des alten allgemein akzeptierten Preises.
> Eine TwinPower unter 200 Euro gilt schon seit Jahren als günstig. Ich kann nur für Shimano Rollen antworten, andere kaufe ich nicht.
> 
> .



Und genau das will ich sagen, eine 4000er z.B. unter 200 ist völlig I.O. von mir aus auch mit Zink. 

Alles was drüber geht #d wird sich in anderen Märkten gekauft (aus genannten Gründen)

Dennoch meinen viele heimische Händler 4000er weeeiiittt über 200 eus anbieten zu müssen.

@ Nick

die UVP in England kann man oft knicken bei Onlinekäufen dort.
Unterm Strich krieg ich vieles dennoch weit günstiger als hierzulande.


----------



## Nick_A (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Nick
> 
> die UVP in England kann man oft knicken bei Onlinekäufen dort.
> Unterm Strich krieg ich vieles dennoch weit günstiger als hierzulande.




Einiges ja (hab selbst schon da bestellt) ... insbesondere Ware aus USA ... allerdings NICHT (!) EUR-Shimano-Teilchen ! Schau mal nach !!! 

Ich würd jetzt fast sagen, daß ich nen Besen fresse, wenn Du einen UK-Shop findest bei dem z.B. die TP-FC billiger ist als hier. :q

Kannst ja gerne einen Link hier reinstellen


----------



## Ollek (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ich würd jetzt fast sagen, daß ich nen Besen fresse, wenn Du einen UK-Shop findest bei dem z.B. die TP-FC billiger ist als hier. :q



muss zugeben ich meinte Bootsausrüstung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Nach reiflicher Überlegung über Nacht werde ich den Thread wieder öffnen...

Allerdings mit gaaanz klaren Regeln, bei jedem Verstoß gibt es gnadenlos ab jetzt sofort und unwiderruflich eine Verwarnung: 2 Punkte für 90 Tage..


Keinerlei persönliche Anmache, Beleidigung, Herabsetzung etc.. - egal in welcher Form und wie geschickt auch immer formuliert.

Bringt Fakten oder lasst es - Auf jeden Fall ist jede Art persönlicher Anmache mit einer sofortigen Verwarnung bewehrt..

Nun liegts (wieder mal) an euch....................*​​

Erwartungen an eine Angelrolle:
Sie soll in dem Einsatzbereich möglichst lange und reibungslos mit meinem persönlichen Angelstil funktionieren....

WIE das eine Firma schafft, WAS das dann kostet, ob dazu alte oder neue Materialien und Fertigungsweisen eingesetzt werden oder nicht, ist dabei in der Praxis vollkommmen latte..

Das schöne ist ja z. B. am Forum hier, dass man immer schnell mitkriegt, wenn es bei gewissen Produkten Schwierigkeiten gibt (Arcs und Klone als Beispiel).

Und bis dato liegen keine Meldungen von gehäuften Problemen vor, was (bis jetzt) darauf hindeutet, dass die Shimanozinkrollen jeweils individuell bei den Anglern, die sie gekauft haben, (bis jetzt) problemlos funktionieren zu scheinen..

Ob dann die Herstellerfirma (welche auch immer) Metalle, Metalllegierungen, Plastik oder wegen mir auch Kuhscheixxe verwendet, ist vielleicht interessant zu wissen, aber für den Angler nicht relevant. 

Ebensowenig wie Kostenstruktur oder Kalkulation aussehen. Denn wenn die Angler nicht bereit sind, für ein Produkt das verlangte Geld auszugeben und/oder das Produkt dann Probleme hat, wird ein solches Produkt einfach schnell vom Markt verschwinden..

Was also hier letztlich diskutiert wird, sind akademische Probleme (das Material oder die Konstruktion oder jene Fertigungsweise könnte nochmal 0,8% (oder auch 8 oder 80%) besser sein). 

Solange Angler mit einem Produkt zu dem Preis in der Qualität zufrieden sind, bleibt es aber eben eine rein akademische Diskussion.

Vor allem auch deswegen weil die Ansprüche ans Gerät bei jedem Angler anders und individuell sind. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch zig verschiedene Marlken von zig verschiedenen Vertrieben in zig verschiedenen Preis- und Qualitätsstufen..

Es MUSS also keiner Produkte einer bestimmten Firma kaufen. 

Wo war jetzt also noch das Problem? 

Was mich bei all dem Expertentum hier wundert (müssen ja alles entsprechende Mechaniker mit den notwendigen Materialkenntnissen oder Werkstoffprüfer mit den benötigten Mechanikkenntnissen sein, wird ja wohl kein Amateur dabei sein), dass sich da nicht jeder schon seine eigene, persönliche Rolle nach dem ganz eigenen persönlichen Geschmack zusammen gebaut hat..

Hätt ich die Ahnung und wär so ein "Experte" (die ich beileibe nicht habe und der ich beileibe nicht bin), hätt ich das schon lange gemacht, statt mich über "Standardware" und Marketingaussagen zu ärgern....


----------



## Khaane (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Mir ging es eher um das Material der Antriebsräder; das zu erkennen sollte doch für einige User hier kein Problem sein.



Ohne die Getriebeteile zu kennen, würde ich ganz spontan auf eine Shimano Technium tippen - Material Alu kaltgeschmiedet.

Wobei die Fotoqualität eher mangelhaft ist. 

Und nu die Auflösung?


----------



## Khaane (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und genau das will ich sagen, eine 4000er z.B. unter 200 ist völlig I.O. von mir aus auch mit Zink.
> 
> Alles was drüber geht #d wird sich in anderen Märkten gekauft (aus genannten Gründen)
> 
> ...



Möchte nur kurz daran erinnern, dass man für ein paar €uronen mehr - Für 239 € eine Daiwa Infinity Q kriegt, für 140 € eine Tica Taurus etc.

150 - 199 € sind mir für eine Hybridgehäuserolle, aus dem oberen Mittelklassesegment einfach zuviel.


----------



## Nick_A (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Möchte nur kurz daran erinnern, dass man für ein paar €uronen mehr - Für 239 € eine Daiwa Infinity Q kriegt, für 140 € eine Tica Taurus etc.
> 
> 150 - 199 € sind mir für eine Hybridgehäuserolle, aus dem oberen Mittelklassesegment einfach zuviel.




Die Infitity Q ist nicht wirklich salzwassertauglich...und kostet doch schon eine Ecke mehr Geld (wenn sie überhaupt noch erhältlich ist !).

Die Taurus ist ne wirklich feine Rolle (hab selbst ´ne 2000er, 4000er und 6000er) .... die passende Größe für´s Angeln in Deutschland ist aber meist die 4000er....und dann ist die -nach meiner Meinung- doch schon eine ganze Ecke zu schwer für unsere "Spinnfischer-Bedürfnisse" hier in Deutschland ! 

Für´s Angeln im Ausland am Meer oder auf´m Boot/Kutter auf Dorsch allerdings wunderbar ! #6


----------



## MrFloppy (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

ich hab meine tp5000fc für 190 bekommen :-D da hab ich nicht lang überlegt.

mit der tp2500fb bin ich auch hochzufrieden, ebenso mit der tp2500fc!

zink hin oder her - es werden (im falle einer nötigen neuanschaffung) nicht meine letzten shimanos gewesen sein.

200 euro für 2 oder 3 jahre spass beim fischen find ich nicht zu teuer. 100euro und mich jedes mal ärgern, dass die wicklung sch***e ist, oder die bremse hakt, das ist teuer!! was hilft mir da ein "tolles" messinggetriebe?!?


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> für 140 € eine Tica Taurus etc.



Mich würde interessieren wie Du für 140 € an eine Taurus kommst??


----------



## Khaane (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wie Du für 140 € an eine Taurus kommst??



Die Globalisierung macht es möglich


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@MrFloppy

Da kann ich dich beruhigen, auch für 100,- € gibt es Rollen die bei der Schnurverlegung nicht schlechter und auch die Bremse nicht schlechter funktioniert.
Gute Bespiele: ABU Sorön, Ryobi Excia (wenn man sie noch bekommt), etc...
Und die Rollen funktionieren auch noch nach ein paar Jahren wunderbar (OK, die Sorön habe ich erst 6 Monate, hat aber schon einige salzige Tage mit ordentlicher Belastung hinter sich !).
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

und die ABU 804 funktioniert jetzt schon fast 3 jahre am Stück problemlos und läuft nach (jetzt) einmal neu schmieren wie am ersten Tag. Kein Altererscheinungen, kein Schlackern von irgendwas, kein Kurbelspiel. Wenn man das man von den meisten Shimano´s behaupten kann .... . Die Stradic´s vom Kumpel sind meist nach 2-3 Jahren intensiven Fischens schon sehr schlackerig, er verkauft sie dann und holt sich wieder neue. Aber da haben die SHimanos einen ECHTEN Vorteil. Sebst gebraucht (um nicht zu sagen schon fast auf!) erzielen die Rollen bei eBay noch sehr hohe Beträge. Da scheint sich der Markenname doch auszuzahlen (oder die Markenblindheit von anderen  ). 
Habe selbst mal eine uralte Shimane Aero GTM2000 mit Kampfbremse bei ebay für fast 50,- € verkauft. Persönlich hätt eich keine 10 mehr für die Rolle gegeben. Und der Käufer war gut zufrieden und hat sich für die tolle Rolle bedankt ?!?!?


----------



## Khaane (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen, die Cardinals 700/800er kennen eigentlich keinen Verschleiss.

Das einzige was nach einiger Zeit "Spiel" kriegt, ist der Kurbelknauf, wobei das eigentlich minimal ist und eine Lachnummer i. Vgl. zu Verschleisserscheinungen anderer Rollen - Vorallem kostet eine neue Kurbel lediglich ein paar Taler. 

In Sachen Rollen sind wir glaub ich seelenverwandt - Fast den gleichen Rollenpark und die gleichen Ansprüche an Rollen. :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Bin mal so frei: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2512883#post2512883


----------



## hotte50 (5. Juni 2009)

*Hilfe, die Russen kommen*

Ja, ja, diese Russen...

kein Hauen und Stechen so wie hier....:q

http://www.translate.google.de/tran....ru/snasti/reels/&sl=ru&tl=de&history_state0=

Danke für den Link, Flo. Ich habe in mal hier direkt reinkopiert.

Bin mal gespannt, was die Sachverständigen hier dazu schreiben werden.


----------



## Ollek (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

#6 Ein sehr guter Link, muss ich Neidlos anerkennen.

Der mich aber in meiner Kaufentscheidung und Meinung darüber *nicht* beeinflusst. 

Dennoch sehen die Getriebe sehr hochwertig aus im Gegensatz zu dem hier im Thread gezeigten...

Was ich aber auch nie anders behauptet hab.
Aber dennoch zählt für mich "was krieg ich wo für mein Geld".

Und ich weiss das einige "Prozinker" das auch so sehen.

Gruss


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@kHAANE

naja, seelenverwandt ist ein bißchen übertrieben, aber sowas "passiert" wenn man viele Rollen ausprobiert und dabei nicht nur auf die Marke achtet. Du solltest dir noch eine Excia (oder Byron Alice) zulegen, dann deckt sich unser Rollenpark wahrscheinlich kpl..
Von der Rolle wirst duch auch nicht enttäuscht sein. Ähnelt sehr stark einen Shiano-Aufbau (TwinPower FB) ist jedoch eine Vollmetallkonstruktion. Die Excia hat aber auch dieses "Plastikrad". Det kann dir zu den Rollen noch genaueres sagen.
Hast du eigentlich auch eine Taurus 2000 ? Ist die nächste Rolle meiner Begierde.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Nick_A (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Seeehr feiner Link ... dann muss hier auch keiner mehr seine Rolle komplett auseinander nehmen !!! :m #6



> Das Paar wird auch von «Biomastera». Wheel (3) Durchmesser von 27,8 mm ist Formteile aus Zink-Aluminium-Legierung, verfügt über 30 Zähne mit relativ großen klassischen Simanovsky Geometrie. Auf das Rad mit Markierungen 08B25, das steht für «Biomaster» Generation von 2008, die Höhe der «2500».



Aha ... also weder Zink noch Aluminium, sondern "Zink-Aluminium" ***LACH****|uhoh:

Sollen wir jetzt einen neuen Thread "Zink-Aluminiumgußgetriebe ok?" aufmachen ?  :q 

*Sehr interessant z.B. auch die Einschätzung der "Analysten" zur Shimano Sephia CI4:*



> Die Verwendung von Aluminium in der Haupt-Getriebe erleichtert Paar der Spule, sondern stellt einige Einschränkungen hinsichtlich der Verwendung: eine Ressource für die Arbeit unter Last wird es kleiner. Schwere und uporistye Köder, hohe Stoßbelastungen - über solche Dinge, die Rolle ist nicht, und sollte, wenn möglich vermeiden.



Aha ... die sehen Aluminium also eher als "Einschränkung hinsichtlich der Verwendung" ...man(n) kann weniger Last draufhauen :q :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das Fazit ist doch nicht schlecht: 

gut gelungene moderne Rolle im Mittelklassesegment.


----------



## Khaane (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Seeehr feiner Link ... dann muss hier auch keiner mehr seine Rolle komplett auseinander nehmen !!! :m #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entweder sind deine Aussagen absichtliche Fehlinterpretationen oder du bist nicht in der Lage die Quintessenz der Reviews zu erkennen.

Das es sich um eine Zink-Aluminium-Kupfer Legierung und um keine Elektrolytzinklegierung handelt wurde schon geklärt, da es unmöglich ist, daraus brauchbare Antriebsräder herzustellen.

Auch bei der Sephia CI4 (Billigmodell der richtigen Sephia) bist du nicht in der Lage / gewillt das Review richtig zu verstehen.

Bei der Sephia besteht das Hauptritzel (Pinion-Gear) aus Aluminium, hier stellt es definitiv eine Schwachstelle zu Messing dar (in einer 10 € Rolle besteht es aus Messing ), ebenfalls wurde keine Edelstahlachse, sondern eine Aluminiumachse verbaut, was ebenfalls eine Schwachstelle ist.

Es wurde erwähnt, dass die Rolle auf "Leichtbau" getrimmt wurde und entsprechend fürs leichte Fischen ausgelegt ist.

Nochmal als Vergleich, das Antriebsrad einer US-Stradic vs. Twinpower FC.








Quelle: http://daily-fishing.ru/images/cms/pages/tp5.jpg
















FAZIT:

Das Antriebsrad der Twinpower FC weist eine gute Verarbeitungsqualität ganz im Gegensatz zu den P3-Rollen auf, entsprechend sollte es bei annähernd gleich guten Materialeigenschaften i. Vgl. zu Duraluminium keine praxisrelevanten Unterschiede geben.


----------



## Nick_A (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Das Fazit ist doch nicht schlecht:
> 
> gut gelungene moderne Rolle im Mittelklassesegment.



Fast Dennis, fest...

Du hast das *"sehr" * davor nicht mitkopiert 



> Firma: «Shimano» (Japan)
> « Twin Power FC 2500» Modell: «Twin Power FC 2500»
> 
> Nominal Gewicht: 270 g
> ...



Das "sehr" ist nur durch das Übersetzungstool etwas "kleiner"...


*13.000 Rubel sind übrigens derzeit ca. EUR 300 !!!* (43,621 Rubel = 1 EUR, Stand 05.06.09)

@ Khaane
Die Sephia C14 ist zwar etwas billiger als die Sephia ... allerdings immer noch teurer als die Sephia BB...

...aber daß Du solche Dinge anders interpretiert als ich wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht |rolleyes




Khaane schrieb:


> FAZIT:
> 
> Das Antriebsrad der Twinpower FC weist eine gute Verarbeitungsqualität ganz im Gegensatz zu den P3-Rollen auf, entsprechend sollte es bei annähernd gleich guten Materialeigenschaften i. Vgl. zu Duraluminium keine praxisrelevanten Unterschiede geben.



Aber diese Bewertung ist ja fast schon ein Friedensangebot ! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Am besten finde ich den hier: (aus Artikel Saltiga Z)

"*Vielleicht klingt es wie die Anzeigen dumm*, aber das war der Fall, wenn alle Fakten überwiegen "

*"Anzeigen-dumm"*, Werbetexter im Blindflug, für mich das Wort des Jahres! :vik:


----------



## Nick_A (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

:q :q :q


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kaufempfehlung für eine Rolle um 200 Euro bei der noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem streitbaren Getriebe da sind?


----------



## Algon (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo,

vielmehr als das Zinkgetriebe stört mich, bei der TP FC, das Plastezahnrad und das das halbe Gehäuse aus Plaste ist, wie bei der TP FB auch schon.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich lieg gerade so ein bischen unterm Tisch, wenn ich da folgendes Szenario sehe:

Bei der TP-MG-05, Aspire-FA u.a. (teuren Rollen) ist das Großrad/Kurbelantriebszahnrad/Main Gear aus einer Alu-Legierung recht dünn, in einem Stück incl. Achse, ziemlich mechanisch weich. 
Wenn wie sich einmal in den daily-fishing Artikeln gezeigt und einmal durch den Einsatzbericht von Nick_A zeigt, dass das neue Antriebsrad der (TP-FC, Biomaster-08 usw.) evtl. härter und stabiler gemacht ist als die "alten weichen von Shimano", da dringend Verbesserung not tat, also sich eigentlich Shimano-neu vs. Shimano-alt vergleichen müßte, der Werbetext auf diese Sache zielt, dann ist das schon kurios, und zum kringeln! :q

Es gilt hier ganz klar: Die Kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.
Und ein "erkannt schwächstes Glied" auszuwechseln und zu verbessern ist ja gut.
Dann muss man aber bei der Verbesserungsangabe auch sagen, was das "erkannt schwächste Glied" war, was vorher "drin" war. :m


----------



## Khaane (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das Plastikzahnrad für den Wormshaft ist aber ein absolutes Totschlagargument - Bei der US-Stradic ist dieses aus Messing.|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> vielmehr als das Zinkgetriebe stört mich, bei der TP FC, das Plastezahnrad und das das halbe Gehäuse aus Plaste ist, wie bei der TP FB auch schon.


Für hohe Belastungen (wie hoch sind sie spezifiziert?) ist das ein inhärenter Mangel, wenn sich das Getriebegehäuse verziehen kann und die Hauptantriebszahnräder aus der Spur kommen.

Aber positiv gesehen : Das "Plastezahnrad" kann sich dann wenigstens mit dem "halben Gehäuse aus Plaste" mitbiegen. :m

Bei dem Aufbau der Sephia-Cl4 kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. 
Abspecken zu einer solchen Mechanikminderung und hier wieder insbesondere das Pinion-Gear ... 
Das Teil läuft auch nicht wirklich schön, im Vergleich zu einer Fireblood z.B.
Auf ganz leichten Einsatz wird hingewiesen ... aber wie hoch spezifiziert?

Der wirklich Knackpunkt ist doch, wieviel kg-Last = Pfunde-Zugkraft (kp) und welche Rucke dürfen darauf einwirken ... ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Sag der Name "Sephia" doch schon, das ist eine Egiing Rolle. Sprich sie wurde für das Squid angeln konzipiert und dort drehten jawohl nicht solche riesen Belastungen auf


----------



## Khaane (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Für hohe Belastungen (wie hoch sind sie spezifiziert?) ist das ein inhärenter Mangel, wenn sich das Getriebegehäuse verziehen kann und die Hauptantriebszahnräder aus der Spur kommen.




Aber warum haben die Zinkräder der Red Arc Verschleissprobleme und das Plasterad der TP nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Khaane (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Sag der Name "Sephia" doch schon, das ist eine Egiing Rolle. Sprich sie wurde für das Squid angeln konzipiert und dort drehten jawohl nicht solche riesen Belastungen auf



Kommt immer drauf an 



Quelle: http://www.fish.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/836B96BF-12FE-417D-AB49-4B46B2DB8729/0/ColossalSquid.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Aber warum haben die Zinkräder der Red Arc Verschleissprobleme und das Plasterad der TP nicht?|kopfkrat


Weil eben der Zinkdruckguss prinzipiell ein Eigenzerstörverhalten unter Druck (Kriechen,Fliessen) hat, und in der RA das faktisch hat, was die Kunststoffzahnräder dieser Art nicht haben. Ich hätte nichts dagegen, diese gegen Kunststoff auszuwechseln, allerdings wäre eine Alu-Legierung wie bei den 05-Modellen noch besser. Und sowas muss eben her :m

Und: Woher wußte ich bloß, das sowas an Bild kommen wird? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## hans albers (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

... na ,
da reicht doch wohl ne "ankerwinde"...

gr.
lars


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Sehr konstruktiver Beitrag -.-


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Doch, ich konnte sie auch schon kurbeln und werfen, eine Hand die eine, andere Hand die andere.
Dass es ein "niedlich klein zärtlich Röllchen" für Barsche etc. ist, wird aber wohl berücksichtigt. (Weiß Esox das?)
Die Optik und das "Nichts an Masse" macht schon was her! Mit dem einen Teil mehr aus Messing und +5g wäre mir als Eigner jedoch wohler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ganz sicher. 

Ich sehe die Rolle als so ein Japaner-Wettkampf-Spielzeug. Da wettereifern die Firmen wie Shimano, Daiwa u.a. um die leichteste Rolle, evtl. sogar mit Fernsehbereichten ala Technikolympiade usw. 
SephiaCl4, Luvias, Exist, ... da gibt es bei denen für Kleinbarschangeln und "Bass Pro Anglers" wahrscheinlich noch viel viel mehr. Paßt ja auch wunderbar zu UL-Tackle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Patrick, wir sind da wieder mitten beim Thema, dem Definitionsthema: Was braucht der Angler eigentlich?

Thomas schrieb andauernd : Ganz individuell, und das ist soweit richtig.

Schwierig ist die Übertragung der eigenen Erwartungen, aufgrund gemachter Erfahrungen (positiv+negativ) mit ähnlichem Gerät, unter persönlichen (durchaus irrationalen) Vorlieben oder Abneigungen, noch geplanter Vorhaben ("Fisch des Lebens"), auf konkret angebotene Produkte, hier Rollen. 
Und das unter irgendwie begrenzten Budgets.

Die Hauptkritik richtet sich auf die vielen unbekannten Werte, die einem ermöglichen würden das richtige auszuwählen. 
Andernfalls bleibt nur Trial&Error, solange etwas ausprobieren, bis es einem leidlich gefällt. Die "Tackle-Jagd" geht derweil aber ungebremst weiter ... 

Wenn die Hersteller angeben könnten und würden (beispielhaft):

Tragkraft der Mechanik 4kp
Max. Bremskraft 5kp
Empfohlene Langzeiteinsatzbelastung bis 3kp
Ködereinkurbeldauerbelastung bis 0,2kp
Schnurdehnung Soll >5%
Impulse bis max. 10G
Verwendung an Rute bis max. typisch WG 50g
Einsatzzeit bis Wartung (Kurbeln) 100h
Einsatzzeit bis Überholung (Kurbeln) 500h
Lebenseinsatzzeit (Kurbeln) 2500h 

(1kg Masse in der Erdschwerkraft entspricht ca. 1kp Kraftwirkung)

Bei Festplatten für PCs gibt es sowas.


----------



## taxel (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wieso soll der Hersteller das in die Spec schreiben? Die Rolle soll ein Display haben, dass den Kram anzeigt. |wavey: Inklusive Warnton bei Verletzung der Parameter 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Evtl. auch noch ein Zettel an die Rolle hängen nächster Ölwechsel nach 5000km 

Was Ihr alle wissen wollt, fangt Ihr keine Fische oder warum macht Ihr euch über sowas gedanken


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



taxel schrieb:


> Wieso soll der Hersteller das in die Spec schreiben? Die Rolle soll ein Display haben, dass den Kram anzeigt. |wavey: Inklusive Warnton bei Verletzung der Parameter


|muahah: Schreib das bloß nicht so laut, die Japaner bringen das glatt.

Heute nichts mit Angeln, sondern Rolle ab zum Servicecenter ... |rolleyes
Wenn man aber wenigstens vor dem WE noch die hinreichende Restlaufzeit der Rolle ablesen kann ... 

Die Hersteller hätten sogar ganz massiv was davon, einige Sensoren in der Rolle vorausgesetzt: Es würden echte Einsatzparameter aufgenommen und könnten gespeichert werden. (die die wir jetzt gar nicht wissen)
Daraus ließe sich leicht beim freundlichen Händler nach dem Auslesen an einem PC ein Benutzereinsatzprofil errrechnen, und die nächste neue Rolle gezielt aussuchen :vik: - erübrigt sich alles Fragen und nerviges Gegrübel! :m :q :q

Dann wäre es im Sinne dieses Topic auch unabweisbar, z.B.: 
Für deine Angelei reicht locker ein Zinkgussgetriebe ... |bigeyes |rolleyes |uhoh:


----------



## taxel (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> |muahah: Schreib das bloß nicht so laut, die Japaner bringen das glatt.



Und falls sie es bringen, mache ich sie wegen Ideenklau mit einem neuen Tröt fertig, --> Plastikgecko  als Zanderköder



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Hersteller hätten sogar ganz massiv was davon, einige Sensoren in der Rolle vorausgesetzt: Es würden echte Einsatzparameter aufgenommen und könnten gespeichert werden. (die die wir jetzt gar nicht wissen)
> Daraus ließe sich leicht beim freundlichen Händler nach dem Auslesen an einem PC ein Benutzereinsatzprofil errrechnen, und die nächste neue Rolle gezielt aussuchen :vik: - erübrigt sich alles Fragen und nerviges Gegrübel! :m :q :q



Nö, das will ich nicht. Dann sagt der doofe Computer nach Analyse meiner Userdaten vielleicht noch, Hyperloop wäre ideal für mich ... |rotwerden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So Ihr wolltet Bilder, da habt Ihr sie....Wieso kommt jetzt nix aus sinnlosen Geschwätz?


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Sensor will ich nicht, da kommt ev. als Fazit
" Plaste reicht aus" dann ist selbst Zink dahin , ne ne
@ flo-zanderkönig danke für die Bilder und die Mühe
In Russland hätte ich nicht gesucht, wie hast du die gefunden?
 das warst du ja nicht , noch mal geguckt
Gruß A.


----------



## Ollek (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Für deine Angelei reicht locker ein Zinkgussgetriebe ... |bigeyes |rolleyes |uhoh:



:m und in Anbetracht solcher Drillszenen kann man auch verstehn warum wir mit Zink "abgespeist" werden.

Ich sag mal für die trägen Boddenmonster und Schnarchzander wird Zink wohl reichen.

:qWäre sicher Interessant zu wissen wenn Nick als Bsp. dort nicht nur hin und wieder mit seinem "Megazinken" wie am Bodden angeln würde sonder die ganze Saison und das auf solche Fiskens.

 Aber Wahoo-Hunter lässt hoffen.


Nein im Ernst, ich glaube auch die zu erwartenden Fische der entsprechenden Regionen spielen ne Rolle bei der Frage welches Material in dem Markt bei den gängigsten Rollen verbaut wird.

Und da wäre es in der Tat interessant, wenn dort die TP-FC oder andere Rollen mit Zinkdruckguss *die Gängigsten* wären. Ich glaube dann wäre die Frage nach einem zerstörten Getriebe (wie hier so oft gefordert) schon viiiiieell eher geklärt.

 Aber man weiss es nicht...

Gruss


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sensor will ich nicht, da kommt ev. als Fazit
> " Plaste reicht aus" dann ist selbst Zink dahin , ne ne
> @ flo-zanderkönig danke für die Bilder und die Mühe
> In Russland hätte ich nicht gesucht, wie hast du die gefunden?
> ...



Ne habe nur das andere Thema hier verlinkt, weil gewisse Leute sie gefodert haben, nun sind die da und Sie schweigen|uhoh:

Warum nur|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Ollek
Naja, Du mußt bei solchen Szenen aber auch die Entlastung durch das Bootsangeln, das große freie Meerwasserareal, und das Hinterherfahren mit dem schnellen Boot ins Kalkül ziehen.
Ein Uferangler am Rhein, der dort was großes hakt, wird sehr viel mehr Belastung auf sein Gerät bekommen. Und mit so leichtem Gerät kann man dann den Fisch oft nicht stoppen ... Boje, Buhne, ...

Ich kann es nur nochmal betonen: Den Fisch voll festhalten müssen (stellen) oder einfach gegen die Bremse frei weglaufen lassen, das sind zwei ganz verschiedene sportlich-kraftmäßige Disziplinen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn er sein Gerät perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt hat, wird nix passieren -.-


----------



## Ollek (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Ollek
> Naja, Du mußt bei solchen Szenen aber auch die Entlastung durch das Bootsangeln,



:m aber auch nur wenn du nen guten Bootsführer hast, sonnst wirds sogar schwerer

Aber so sehr entlastet sah mir das Ganze auch nicht aus.
Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das Sails schon anderes Kaliber an  Rute und Rolle sind als Boddenkrokos.

gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ej, das da gezeigte Geschirr geht bei jedem größeren Esox hier in hindernisreichem Gewässer entweder geknackt oder kaputt (wenn man doch stellen will - Bremse zu). Mit weichen Hindernissen wie zarten Wasserpflanzen kann man Glück haben, und wenn keine weit+breit da sind, ist es totally easy ...


----------



## Ollek (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ej, das da gezeigte Geschirr geht bei jedem größeren Esox hier in hindernisreichem Gewässer entweder geknackt oder kaputt




Achwas der hat ne Fireblood Rute da passiert nix|supergri

Gruss


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ej, das da gezeigte Geschirr geht bei jedem größeren Esox hier in hindernisreichem Gewässer entweder geknackt oder kaputt (wenn man doch stellen will - Bremse zu). Mit weichen Hindernissen wie zarten Wasserpflanzen kann man Glück haben, und wenn keine weit+breit da sind, ist es totally easy ...




|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich


----------



## Ollek (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

|bigeyes Was würde eine TP-F(Cink) hier wohl machen???

|bigeyes|bigeyes Mal ehrlich n büschn Krank is das schon, nix gegen speed jigging, aber Lightspeedjigging;+:q

Gruss

Also zumindest hierbei sehe ich keine Bootsvorteile gegenüber dem Rheinufer und zarten Wasserpflänzchen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Ollek:
Sowas ist aber im Süßwasser vom Ufer sozusagen normal, wenn ein unverhoffter dicker Fisch anbeißt.
Der Bootsführer fährt auch nicht hinterher ... der Fisch erreicht nichtmal ein hartes Hindernis. 
Ein kleines unverankertes Boot läßt sich sogar hinterherziehen.

@Flo nur Zanderangler
Ich glaube da hat jemand mit seiner Wertung keine Ahnung davon ... vom Hechtangeln.
Hecht, Huchen, Wels, Karpfen, alle lieben ihre "Unterstände", und die Kapitalfische kennen diese genau.

Lies mal den netten Bericht gerade aktuell und dazu passend von Onkel Tom ...

und den letzten Bericht von The_Driver vom Edersee-Hecht ....
und und und ....

@all
Der Abstand zu katastrophalen Hindernissen (Holz, Stein, Stahl) in m könnte man als Steigerungsfaktor in die Berechnung der zu erwartenden Angeldrillbelastung einrechnen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Ollek (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Ollek:
> Sowas ist aber im Süßwasser vom Ufer sozusagen normal, wenn ein unverhoffter dicker Fisch anbeißt.



Sorry Det aber jetzt muss ich dir dann doch mal widersprechen, oder aber ich weiss nicht in welchem "Süsswasser" du so angelst

Is auch egal, schön abend noch muss los #g

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich meine nicht das Speedjiggen  - aber schon das Drillen.

Ganz simpel: Da sind große - wirklich große! - Steine, umgestürzte Bäume und/oder versunkene dicke Baumstümpfe drin - ganze abgeholzte Waldlagen.
Die Pfeilrosen im Gegensatz zu den schwedischen Seen eher selten.
In der Nähe die tollen Fische, aber die wissen auch, wo sie gut die Schnur abstreifen können und wieder freikommen.

Das ist ein ganz anderes Szenario als am mehr oder weniger großen "Swimmingpool" ohne irgendetwas drin.

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach von den Anforderungen her:

1) Hat man ein gefährliches Hindernis in der Nähe, muss der Fisch bis davor gestoppt werden können, direkt dirigiert werden können.
(Vlt. 5 - 10m Freiraum.)

2) Hat man keine solchen Hindernisse, sondern Freiwasser, muss die Schnurkapazität und Bremskraft ausreichen, um den Fisch innerhalb des Bereiches der zur Verfügung stehenden Schnurlänge zu stoppen. (Vlt. 100-200m Freiraum)

3) Durch hinterherfahren oder sich ziehen lassen kann man von einem Boot (aller Art) diesen Bereich je nach Gewässergröße quasi unendlich verlängern. (auf km)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das kann man sogar gut rechnen:

Z.B. bei einer ausübbaren Bremskraft von angenommen 3kg (kp) an einer Rolle,
kann ich bei einem als Worst-Case maximal angenommenen Run im Falle

1) 10m Freiraum und ca. 30N = 300Nm = 300 Joule = 0,3KJ vernichten

2) 100m Freiraum und ca. 30N = 3000Nm = 3000 Joule = 3KJ vernichten

3) 1000m Freiraum und ca. 30N = 30000Nm = 30000 Joule = 30KJ vernichten

anders herum muss ich um die Arbeitsvernichtung wie im Falle 3) zu haben,

bei Fall 2) mit dem 10fachen und im Falle 1) mit dem 100fachen bremsen können.



Ein Joule ist gleich der Energie, die benötigt wird, um:

 * über die Strecke von einem Meter die Kraft von einem Newton aufzuwenden oder
 * für die Dauer einer Sekunde die Leistung von einem Watt aufzubringen (das ist in etwa die Leistung des menschlichen Herzens).

 * Das Gewehr Fortek 2001 verschießt Munition vom Kaliber .50 BMG, d.h. 0,5 Inch (ugs. Zoll) = 12,7 mm und einer Masse von 42 g mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 823 m/s. Die Mündungsenergie ist damit 14224 J *(=14KJ)*. Die maximale Schussweite von 6200 m wird bei einem Schusswinkel von 37 Grad erreicht. Das Geschoss trifft mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 175 m/s auf und hat damit eine Auftreffenergie von 666 J.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Det... ganz ehrlich.... wenn ich 1m Hechte im Cover fische, nehm ich sicherlich keine 2500er Shimano Spinning. 

Es wurde schonmal gesagt: Das Gerät ist normal abgestimmt.


----------



## mr.pepse (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Bald werden wassergekühlte Bremssysteme eingeführt, um fortan auch mit 2500er Rollen den magischen 100kJ standhalten zu können |supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Det willst du mit deinem Edit nun sagen, ein Hecht hat 50mal so viel Kraft wie ein Kal. .50?

Ich versteh den (für mich) komplett sinnfreien vergleich nicht. Ich glaube (um mal deinen sinnfreien vergleich weiter auszuführen), dass ein Hecht (nehmen wir mal ebenfalls ein größeres Kaliber an) von 1,20 m weniger doll eine 4000er Rolle schrottet, als das .50 Geschoss was auf die Rolle einwirkt. 

Versuch mal reale Vergleiche zu bringen. Den Hecht will ich sehen, der 50m am Stück zieht bei 3 kg Last. 

Beispiel: Kinetic Lucius 10 - 40 g; 10'. TwinPower 4000 FA; 0,32mm Stren irgendwas Mono; 
~12 - 14 pfd Hecht 5 m vorm Schilfgürtel. 

Der Fisch wusste genau wo er hin muss - ins Schilf - Nach deiner Aussage müsste so ein Geschirr ja in 1000-teile springen müssen, es hielt aber alles und der Hecht konnte sogar mit heiler Rolle und heiler Rute, heiler Schnur und heilem Vorfach - ohne aufgehebelten Karabiner und keine Ahnung was noch alles sicher gelandet werden. 


So gesehen kann ein derartiger Hecht bummelige 10 m (bin mal großzügig) bei einer kreisrunden 10 - 40 g Spinne ziehen. So wenn ich nun derartige Fische generell im Cover fische, nehme ich die Powell 5 - 8 oz (Wurfgewicht) und damit kann ich vermutlich auch ein 20pfd HALTEN ohne dass die Rute schlapp macht.


----------



## mr.pepse (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die letztliche Energie ist doch völlig Banane, was hier zählt, ist der Effekt, also J/s.
Nen Rotauge an 0,1N Bremskraft angeleint schafft in ein paar Tagen auch seine 40kJ.

Es ist also völlig egal, ob der Fisch 1m oder 100m mit 3kg Bremskraft zieht.
Entscheidend ist, wie schnell. Und dem Getriebe ist es auch Wurst, ob der Fisch 10m oder 100m zieht (wenn man dabei nicht kurbelt), da bei konstantem Zug die Belastung eh statisch ist. Und da vertraue ich dann einfach mal dem Hersteller, dass dieser die Dimensionierung mit nem anständigen Sicherheitsfaktor erledigt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Det willst du mit deinem Edit nun sagen, ein Hecht hat 50mal so viel Kraft wie ein Kal. .50?


Nein. Nur mal aufzeigen, was die Wegstrecke für den Drill bedeutet und was man dort verbrauchen kann. Und was das eben heißt - im Vergleich zu einer solchen Geschossenergie ist das eindrucksvoll.

Wieviel der jeweilige Fisch aufbringt, wieviel N er maximal kann, und welche Joule er zustandebringt - wer weiß das schlussendlich so genau?

Wenn wir wissen wollen, wieviel das Gerät und hier die Rolle für eine bestimmten Einsatz und einen bestimmten Fisch taugt, brauchen wir Werte. 
Wenn man keine genauen Werte hat, kann man schätzen. Oder einen Bereich angeben, oder sich eine Formel Fischgröße zu Kraft suchen. 
Wenn man sich nicht auf einen Wert einigen kann, nimmt man 2, ein unteres und ein oberes Limit. Dann hat man einen von-bis-Bereich. Das ist brauchbar, rechnet man halt zweimal.



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Versuch mal reale Vergleiche zu bringen.
> 
> Beispiel: Kinetic Lucius 10 - 40 g; 10'. TwinPower 4000 FA; 0,32mm Stren irgendwas Mono;
> ~12 - 14 pfd Hecht 5 m vorm Schilfgürtel.
> ...


Ich hab nichts von notwendigerweise 1000 Teilen gesagt, reicht ja auch schon ein Schnurabriss oder 2 Teile Rutenbruch.
Es geht um den Versuch, die zu vollbringende Arbeit abzuschätzen, und den Einfluss der Schwimmstrecke = Bremsstrecke deutlich zu machen.

Das ist doch ein gutes Beispiel:
Schilf ist kein so hartes Hindernis, ein bischen Reinschwimmen macht nicht gleich alles zunichte.
Die Rolle ist nun nicht so ein Zarti, mit der 32er Stren kannst Du locker 5 bis 6kg halten, und das reicht gerade so. Muss nicht immer, hat aber. Weil: Der Fisch hat also nur wenige m durchziehen können. Halte ich auch für realistisch bei hart gebremst. #6
Ein doppelt so schwerer könnte aber auch doppelt so stark, oder noch ein bischen mehr in Top Kondition.
Und dann hättest Du alt ausgesehen  

Bei mehr Abstand zu dem Hindernis (Schilf) würdest Du mit derselben Combo aber so auch einen größeren erfolgreich ausdrillen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Es ist also völlig egal, ob der Fisch 1m oder 100m mit 3kg Bremskraft zieht.


Wieso das? Mach das mal, schieb einen Handrasenmäher oder sowas.
Einmal kontinuierlich. Einmal schnell, und dann entsprechende Erholungspausen. Eine Session über 10m und eine über 1000m.

Mit der Kraft*Weg=Arbeit erschöpft sich jedes Lebewesen, zumal die möglichen Geschwindigkeiten und Zeiten begrenzt sind. Auf ganz genau kommt es nicht an, sondern auf den Rahmen, was kann als Arbeitsleistung aufgebracht werden, was muss ich dagegen setzen können.

Ansonsten könnte der Fisch bei langen Zeiträumen z.B. zwischenzeitlich verhungern, oder blitzartig schnell das Gerät verdampfen lassen. Das kann er beides i.d.R. gar nicht.

Und für eine Kraftausübung muss er eine bestimmte Muskelanstrengung vollbringen - egal ob er schnell oder langsam schwimmt.
Die vom Fisch auszuübende Mindestzugkraft geben wir durch die Bremseinstellung vor, darunter geht nichts für ihn.
Ob er die Strecke jetzt in wenigen Sekunden mit einer bestimmten Zugkraft schwimmt, oder in einigen zig Sekunden mit derselben Zugkraft, die verrichtete Arbeit ist dieselbe, die Leistung höher je schneller er schwimmt. 
Die dazu notwendige Muskelenergie wird dem Metabolismus entzogen. Und die ist in Watt*Sek oder Joule angegeben.

Wenn er schnell schwimmt, eine Strecke gewonnen hat, und sich dann zurückziehen, ausruhen und erholen kann, wird er wieder Muskelenergie sammeln und erneut schnell schwimmen können. Je schneller er schwimmt und sich dadurch verausgabt, umso eher könnte er erschöpfen, umso besser für den Drill, wenn das passiert. Das verschlechtert die Drillsituation nicht.
Der Fisch kann die Kraftwirkung und Geschwindigkeit (zusammen) nicht frei einstellen. 
Kann ein Mensch auch nicht, alleine schon weil die Muskeln sowohl in der max. Kraft wie der max. Geschwindigkeit beschränkt sind. 

Sucht und findet der Fisch für sich ein Optimum an Kraftentfaltung und Arbeitserbringung, habe ich einen langen und harten Drill. Erschöpft er sich zusätzlich sehr durch Spitzenleistungen innerhalb des zur Verfügung stehenden Bereiches, wird der Drill eher kürzer.

Ein einmal langsam "festgebissener" Fisch kämpft kontinuierlich. In jedem Fall muss er aber eine Kraft und eine Arbeit zu seinem Zielort aufbringen, und darum geht es: Diese aufgebrachte Arbeit führt zur Erschöpfung seiner Muskeln, und darum geht es im Drill schließlich: Die Arbeitskraft der Muskeln erschöpfen zu können. 
Schaff ich das, gewinne ich als Angler.
Schaffe ich das nicht, oder erschöpfe meine Muskelkraft, gewinnt der Fisch (sofern er sich wirksam befreien kann)

Wenn Du meinst, dann rechne das doch mal genauer 
Mir reicht Kraft mal Weg um das mögliche Drillereignis abschätzen zu können.

Alleine durch die Unterschiede der Fische wird das nie so genau für einen bestimmten Drill zu berechnen sein. Interessant ist die Obergrenze, um das berühmte "immer ein Stückchen stärker als der Fisch" bewerkstelligen zu können.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Flo nur Zanderangler
> Ich glaube da hat jemand mit seiner Wertung keine Ahnung davon ... vom Hechtangeln.
> Hecht, Huchen, Wels, Karpfen, alle lieben ihre "Unterstände", und die Kapitalfische kennen diese genau.



Jetzt müssen wir wieder persönlich werden -.- Kennen wir ja schon. 
Der Einzige der hier Meilenweit von der Realität entfernt ist, bist du!
Kein Hecht in unseren Gewässern zieht mir 100m Schnur von der Rolle! Gestehe ich dem guten mal 20-30m bei der Zandercombi zu, ist das schon mehr als großzügig! 

Zu deinem Sephia- Vergleich, ich Frage mich immer noch wie man zwei Rollen auf einmal halten und kurbeln soll! 

Mfg Flo


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Kein Hecht in unseren Gewässern zieht mir 100m Schnur von der Rolle! Gestehe ich dem guten mal 20-30m bei der Zandercombi zu, ist das schon mehr als großzügig!


Sehe ich anders - denn bevor der Hecht "in die Rolle geht" - sprich deren Bremse beansprucht - muss er  zuerst mal die volle Biegekraft der Rute "neutralisieren".

Ich hab schon 85er Hechte an einer flexiblen 20 - Gramm Rute gedrillt, ohne dass die Bremse einmal geknarrt hätte (unter Zeugen bei einem Anglerboardhechttreffen bei Sven in Schleswig)..

Dazu muss dann die Bremse halt aber auch so eingestellt sein, dass sie auch erst bei fast voller Rutenbelastung Schnur gibt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Und die Bremseinstellung ist schon kurz vor - "huch, Drillinge biegen sich so langsam auf"


Genau, sag ich doch ;-))))

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20071029.../-grossfischgeraet-eingeweiht-die-zweite.html

Das Gerät als solches hält wesentlich mehr aus, als man denkt (mit Gerät meine ich Kombi aus Rute, Rolle und Schnur..), denn das war hier nun wirklich nicht angepasst..

Siehe auch hier den verbogenen Haken, was darauf schliessen lässt, dass man enorme Kräfte auch mit leichtem Gerät realisieren kann, ohne es zu schrotten....


Wenn man sich das so überlegt (auch nach Fritzes Posting), fragt man sich schon manchmal, was eigentlich manche mit ihrem Gerät anstellen, dass sie die Rollen so schrotten können, wie teileise beschrieben...


----------



## taxel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn es danach geht, habe ich was ganz anderes zu berichten: Ich kenne einen, der mit einer 7 - Gramm Rute und eine Shimano Symetry 750 gezielt Waller bis ca. 160 cm gefangen hat ...

Im Fernsehen würden sie jetzt sagen: Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen!


----------



## Bibbelmann (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Fische sind  sehr verschieden. Ein handlanger Barsch der viel schwimmen musste,  aus einem Voralpensee,  kann wie ein pfündiger Karpfen aus einem Weiher drillen. Das gleiche gilt für Welse, Hechte...
Und natürlich je nachdem wie der Fisch gehakt ist, wenn der Hecht das Maul nicht mehr aufkriegt, also kein Wasser durch die Kiemen strömt, wird er hypoxisch und entwickelt kaum Kraft


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nein. Nur mal aufzeigen, was die Wegstrecke für den Drill bedeutet und was man dort verbrauchen kann. Und was das eben heißt - im Vergleich zu einer solchen Geschossenergie ist das eindrucksvoll.
> 
> Wieviel der jeweilige Fisch aufbringt, wieviel N er maximal kann, und welche Joule er zustandebringt - wer weiß das schlussendlich so genau?



Und im Kinderriegel sind 295000 Joule. 
Eine Kohlenstoff-Stickstoff Einfachbingung beträgt 350000 Joule. Unpassende Vergleiche weil die nicht zu vergleichen sind....



> Ich hab nichts von notwendigerweise 1000 Teilen gesagt, reicht ja auch schon ein Schnurabriss oder 2 Teile Rutenbruch.
> Es geht um den Versuch, die zu vollbringende Arbeit abzuschätzen, und den Einfluss der Schwimmstrecke = Bremsstrecke deutlich zu machen.
> 
> Das ist doch ein gutes Beispiel:
> ...




Wie oben schon gesagt, wenn ich geziehlt (dicke) Hechte im Cover fische, nehme ich keine 10 - 40 g Spinnrute. Und auch wenn die so ein Fisch ins Schilf geht, ist der Fisch weg, da kannst du kaum was gegen tun. 


Der einzige Hecht, von dem ich hörte, dass er Schnur zog (am Stück vielleicht 30m), war ein 1,04 m Hecht von meinem Bruder am 25er Mono Vorfach. Da kann man natürlich kein Hecht härter Drillen, weil dann ist das Vorfach durch - war eh viel Glück den rauszubekommen.


----------



## hotte50 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> So Ihr wolltet Bilder, da habt Ihr sie....Wieso kommt jetzt nix aus sinnlosen Geschwätz?




ganz einfach....weil der Anti-Zink-Fraktion, bzw. dem Sachverständigenrat die Argumente ausgegangen sind.

Also wird das eigentliche Thema einfach ausgesessen :g


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Fast Dennis, fest...
> 
> Du hast das *"sehr" * davor nicht mitkopiert
> 
> ...



Was mitkopiert, ich brauche für den Text keinen Übersetzer


----------



## Ollek (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ganz einfach....weil der Anti-Zink-Fraktion, bzw. dem Sachverständigenrat die Argumente ausgegangen sind.



:m Achwas Jungs.... Klick & Klick

Und ich meine das auf jeden Fall so das sich Shimano darüber im klaren ist das die Meisten hierzulande oder Europaweit nicht derart Angeln. (liegt evtl auch an den zu erwartenden Fischarten)

Wenn in diesen Märkten die entsprechende "Qualität" verkauft würde um die es hier geht, hätten wir denk ich längst die von Einigen geforderten geschrotteten Getriebe.

Auf dem Bodden und anderswo hab ich jedenfalls noch keinen dieser "Wahnies" gesehn. :q
Und auch nicht am Rheinufer mit Hindernissen 

Gruss


----------



## Bibbelmann (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Genauso ist das. Die Rolle ist wohl bei keiner ordentlich zusammengestellten Combo das schwächste Glied und damit auch kein Rädchen im Getriebe, aus was auch immer es  besteht.



Man soll nicht von seiner Angelei auf andere schließen
Waller an der Zanderrute, Spinnfischen auf Huchen, schweres Spinnfischen allgemein, Friedfischangeln in grossen Flüssen, Karpfen in hindernisreichem Wasser, vom Meeresangeln fang ich gar nicht an, da kenn ich mich nicht aus

"Ordentlich zusammengestellt" wäre frei interpretierbar.
Aber
 JEDER will heute beim Spinnfischen eine leichte Rolle und Rute fischen, und auch sonst ganz allgemein leichtes Gerät, mit viel Feingefühl. 
Dazu kommen in vielen Fällen Geflochtene Schnüre

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@all
Der Drops mit der TP-FC ist doch längst gelutscht! :m
Haben aber wohl noch nicht alle mitbekommen. Erst nicht das Problem - dann nicht die Auflösung. |rolleyes

@Bibbelmann
Richtig Philipp! 

Ich hab praktisch kein Geräteproblem, wenn ich mit 12ft 4lbs Hohlglasmastbaum und einer dicken DAM Quick 5000 oder Ambidex 2450 mit 0,60er Mono am Gewässer ansitze. Ob der Hecht dann 1,40m hat, der Wels 2m, oder was sonst beißt.
Selbst ein sich festsetzender 1m Aal ist nicht unbedingt verloren.

@all
Das Problem kommt durch das klein - leicht - handlich - komfortabel. 
Soll ja mehr Spaß machen, und das ist gut so! #6
Und da ein vernümftiges Maß für die Anforderungen zu entwickeln. Darum geht bzw. ging der letzte Diskussiosnabschnitt. Weil im Meer und bei den Japanern ist alles anders ... :m


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Genauso ist das. Die Rolle ist wohl bei keiner ordentlich zusammengestellten Combo das schwächste Glied und damit auch kein Rädchen im Getriebe, aus was auch immer es  besteht. Das schwächste Glied besteht eher im Vorfach, in den Knoten, ggf. sogar im Haken bzw. im Maul des Zielfisches - zumindest hypothetisch, nämlich solange, wie man nicht sieht, ob der Zielfisch ordentlich gehakt ist. Es ist absolut absurd anzunehmen, dass man seine Rute, Schnur und Köder so wählt, dass ausgerechnet die Rolle bei einem Drill an die Grenzen der Belastbarkeit getrieben wird.
> 
> Abgesehen davon lesen sich einige Posts nun fast so, als wenn man möglichst alles an Material überdimensionieren sollte - um sicher zu gehen - dass man jegliche zu erwartende Flucht bereits im Ansatz zu stoppen in der Lage ist. Nämlich vor dem Schilf, den Baumstümpfen unter Wasser etc. Was ein Quatsch...
> 
> Abgesehen davon scheinen mir auf den letzten paar Seiten dieser Diskussion keine neuen Fakten pro oder kontra Zink hinzugekommen zu sein...




Aber genau das behauptet hier jemand doch, dass Harzer Hechte sämtliche Rollen schrotten können. Wenn die in die Schnur schlagen, da kann kein Sailfish oder Marlin mithalten... Oder änhliche Schauermärchen.


----------



## MrFloppy (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

wie soll ma das auch mitbekommen, bei soviel spam? ich mein über 1500 beiträge für ein so lapidares thema ... wobei mans doch mit 3 worten sagen kann: jedem das seine. 

@det: hast dir die russenseite mit den offenen shimanos und so angesehen? war in nem anderen fred hier verlinkt ;-)


----------



## mr.pepse (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@DET:

Dann war deine Theorie einfach aufs Ausdrillen des Fisches ausgelegt? Ich dachte, es wäre auf die Rollenbelastung bezogen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo!

wenn das Fischen extrem ist und der Fisch unkritisch, gibt es keinen vertretbaren Grund leicht zu fischen und mit dem Fisch zu spielen  (auch wenn die meisten den sportlichen/waidmännischen Drill suchen)

ansonsten:
Ja da sind_Kompromisse_am Werk-

die Gewässer in denen ich fische sind dank Biber nie ganz sicher, irgendwo ist der nächste  Baum, es gibt grosse Welse, allgemein grosse Fische die wissen wo der rettende Einstand ist. Und alles dran setzen. 
Wie die Fischer im Meer, die ihre Netze  nicht weit ausbringen weil ein Thun oder die Strömung es ihnen klauen könnte.  Ein Stück weit tun wir genau das nicht, und das Bewusstsein dessen und die verantwortliche Kalkulation schafft einen Leistungsanspruch



Wenn ich wirklich sicher fischen würde, so wie du den Kompromiss auf die Stärke des Geräts beschränkst, würde ich seehr stark fischen. Ûnd weniger fangen

-
klingt nach "Sportfischer", so ist es aber nicht. Gute Knoten binden,Tragkraft testen, Erfahrungen sammeln was das Gerät im oberen Leistungsbereich kann, und vielleicht deswegen hohe Ansprüche ans Gerät. Technik und Gefühl fürs Gerät machen einiges aus, wenn ich einen Profi sehe der an einer weichen Rute mit einem kleinen Haken eine 15 pfund Barbe in einem Rinnsal erfolgreich von  weghält....   
(die Barbe stand sicher nicht ideal im Trainin!g )

Gruß


----------



## Bibbelmann (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

mit so leichtem Gerät und wenig Platz werd ich wohl versuchen über das Getriebe der Stationärrolle unter vermehrter  Last Schnur einzuholen. Nicht einfach pumpen, lose Schnur aufholen.Mach ich sonst kaum, aber in diesen Umständen kommt ausnahmsweise das Getriebe im Drill unter Last. Eigentlich eine Disziplin der Multi;
Beintechnik ist wichtig, so schnell kann man oft nicht kurbeln.


Ich vermeide das eigentlich weil ich nicht scheitern will (ha- jetzt aber erst recht! )und das Thema Getriebe ist für mich zugegeben mehr eins der Haltbarkeit der Rollen, ich möchte mich auf eine Rolle einstellen und keinen schnellen Verschleiss erleben. Wenn die Umstände es  erfordern brauch ich eben das Gerät, und die Technik.  Aesthetische Ansprüche, der  Anspruch ans Werkzeug macht viel aus und weniger der eine nächste Fisch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Der einzige Hecht, von dem ich hörte, dass er Schnur zog (am Stück vielleicht 30m), war ein 1,04 m Hecht von meinem Bruder am 25er Mono Vorfach. Da kann man natürlich kein Hecht härter Drillen, weil dann ist das Vorfach durch - war eh viel Glück den rauszubekommen.





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Aber genau das behauptet hier jemand doch, dass Harzer Hechte sämtliche Rollen schrotten können. Wenn die in die Schnur schlagen, da kann kein Sailfish oder Marlin mithalten... Oder änhliche Schauermärchen.





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Det... ganz ehrlich.... wenn ich 1m Hechte im Cover fische, nehm ich sicherlich keine 2500er Shimano Spinning.



Wieso versuchst Du überhaupt von den deinen "besseren Meterköderfischen" auf die die größeren Fische zu schließen, wenn Du dich damit gar nicht auskennst? :q 

Für den Meterfisch von ca. 15 Pf reicht die 2500er Shimano nicht - wie Du selber schreibst, aber die typische 4000er Shimano.
Für den 30Pfd Fisch reicht die wiederum nicht immer, und darüber hinaus gibt es nur wenig ausreichendes kleines + stabiles Spinnrollengerät. Ich kann natürlich 600g Rollen nehmen - aber wer will das?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Und für die "Profi-Gläubigen", die die nur an "Echte Professionals" glauben, hier noch eine schöne Aussage zu dem Threadthema, mit der man es auch einfach abschließen kann: (Wer will, versteht es, wer nicht will, sowieso nicht)

6.06.09 15:00 anläßlich eines Tags-der-offenen-Tür, AD zu Altingenieur und Konstrukteur für kleine Getriebe H.G.:
Frage: "Würden Sie ein Getriebe aus Zinkdruckguss bauen?"
Antwort: "Das kommt drauf an! Wieviel Minuten soll es denn halten?"

Dieser Aussage des technikbegeisterten Rentiers mit seinem beruflichen+hobbymäßigen Schwerpunkt Getriebe, der wieder im Unruhestand in seiner Ex-Firma arbeitet, weil die "Novizen" schwierige Antriebe nicht mehr hinbekommen oder rechnen können -
der habe ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. :g


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156959 Die 2500er "Spielzeug Mgs Rolle" hat es überlebt


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Und die kleine 301er ABU auch den Waller..........
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20071029.../-grossfischgeraet-eingeweiht-die-zweite.html


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156959 Die 2500er "Spielzeug Mgs Rolle" hat es überlebt


Du hast aber nicht genau gelesen: Der Fisch war nicht zu stoppen und es waren mehrmals nur weiche Krautbänke ... ich sag mal: 
Verdammt Glück gehabt, sozusagen ein Doppel-Petri für Onkel Tom! #6 #6

Wieviel Hundert oder Tausend Fischverluste kommen auf einen solchen glücklich gelandeten?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hast du auch mal die Gerätezusammenstellung gesehen? Es geht eben nicht jeder mit einer VHF 150 Hechte angeln

Nach deiner Auffassung fällt ja jede 4000er Shimano bei einem ordentlichen Hecht auseinander. Ich kenne einen spanischen Guide der fischt mit 4000er Shimanos und auch 5000er auf Bluefish, Wolfsbarsch etc. die sicherlich mehr Druck machen als jeder Hecht


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Es geht schlicht darum, dass das Gerät wesentlich mehr aushält als man gemeinhin denkt, richtige Zusammenstellung und richtigen Drill vorausgesetzt...
Ich war bei meinem Waller und der Minirolle/Minigerät auch mehr als überrascht, vor allem weil die Rolle bis heute trotz damaligem richtigem Drillstress (war ja auch noch starke Strömung) erstklassig arbeitet.
Weiss allerdings nicht (und ist mir auch wurscht) ob da Zink, Alu, Messing, Gold oder Diamanten verbaut sind...

Dets letzten Beitrag habe ich gelöscht, bevors wieder zu persönlich wird...


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Geht das Gehacke jetzt schon wieder los?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Flos letzten auch, beim näxten hagelts Verwarnung, egal wer!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kommt nicht wieder vor


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wäre besser für euch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Der tolle Film passt hier wieder mal ganz gut - weg von er Rolle,
um die Märchen der "wahnsinnig kampfstarken" Meeresfische etwas gerade zu rücken. Was mich am meisten immer wieder wundert, wie immobil diese Fische im Gegensatz zuunseren Süßwasserfischen an Land sind.

Stippfischen auf Thunfische. :m

The Ironman of the Tuna fishing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_Rs75-5vI


----------



## wilhelm (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

*Hallo AngelDet*
1. Rute mit Stahlsehne (keine Rolle,auch keine mit Zinkgetriebe|supergri|supergri)
2. Dicker fetter Haken
3. Abstand beim "Biß" 2-3 Meter
4. Profifischer mit Power ( würden wir wahrscheinlich nicht hinbekommen.)

Was hat das jetzt mit der Kampfstärke von Meeresfischen zu tun?????#d#d
Anmerkung die Süßwasserfische sind am kampfstärksten im Wasser.
Titan,Wolfram,Edelstahl sind besser als Zink#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Richtig Wilhelm, vor allem weil dann die Sauerstoffsättigung und die Muskelermüdung im kalten sauerstoffreichen Winterwasser dann viel günstiger für den Fisch sind.

Was das zu tun hat:
Ich stelle mir mal einen hypotethischen 150 bis 300Pfd Hecht oder Forelle oder Huchen (im kühlen sauerstoffreichen Wasser! ) vor, die man so fangen wollte. Die würden erstmal nicht hochzurerren sein, ein Hecht könnte sich unten hinstellen und die Zerrversuche gemütlich abwarten. Und wenn dann ein derart vergleichbarer Süßwasserfisch loslegte, gäbe es einen tiefen Wassertrichter und die ein oder 2 Stippfischer würden fliegen ...
Wenn der vergleichbare Süßwasserraubfisch an jemand vorbeikommen sollte gibts Haue mit der Flosse, aber richtig ...
Und einfach so brav dahinter rumliegen und auf den Erstickungstod warten? #d

Was mir an sich zeigt: Die Ozeanfische sind stark und schnell, wenn sie schwimmen können - aber zeimlich unbeweglich. Und bei den großen Fischen ist es meist nicht so erheblich, ob sie 0,5kp oder 1kp pro kg Körpermasse ausüben können. Dafür sind sie trainierte Ausdauerschwimmer.
Im Nahkampf auf engem Raum und ruckartiger Kraftentwicklung sind unsere Süßwasserräuber wiederum ein ganz anderes Kaliber. 
Und das sollte nicht verwechselt werden. 

Der Shimano Promo Man kann ganz einfach mit vlt. 1kp Brems+Zugkraft auf dem Meer auch einen 80Pfd Sailfisch ausdrillen, weil er beliebig Platz und Zeit hat. Das ist für die Angelei an einem durchschnittliche Süßwassersee mit Bewuchs überhaupt kein Maßstab.

Und darum geht es schließlich, geht es mir: 
Einen brauchbaren Schätzmaßstab für die Anforderungen an das Angelgerät zu finden. Erst wenn wir wissen, was Sache ist, wenn man mit Berücksichtigung der persönlichen Anforderungen eine quantifizierbare *Erwartung an eine Angelrolle* (sic Thomas ) festlegen kann - dann kann man sich wirklich sinnig über notwendige Kraft und Haltbarkeit einer Angelrolle unterhalten.

Es gibt sogar Leute, die müssen das wirklich können - von Berufs wegen.
Die diesen Pocket-Drillsimulator herstellen. Die liefern immerhin plausible Kraftwerte zu einem angedachten Fisch - wie alle Angler daran sagten. 
Muß man mal sehen ob man da nicht irgendwo an Kraft+Ausdauerwerten kommen kann ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Richtig Wilhelm, vor allem weil dann die Sauerstoffsättigung und die Muskelermüdung im kalten sauerstoffreichen Winterwasser viel günstiger für den Fisch sind.

Was das zu tun hat:
Ich stelle mir mal einen hypotethischen 150 bis 300Pfd Hecht oder Forelle oder Huchen (im kühlen sauerstoffreichen Wasser! ) vor, die man so fangen wollte. Die würden erstmal nicht hochzurerren sein, ein Hecht könnte sich unten hinstellen und die Zerrversuche gemütlich abwarten. Und wenn dann ein derart vergleichbarer Süßwasserfisch loslegte, gäbe es einen tiefen Wassertrichter und die ein oder 2 Stippfischer würden fliegen ...
Wenn der vergleichbare Süßwasserraubfisch an jemand vorbeikommen sollte gibts Haue mit der Flosse, aber richtig ...
Und einfach so brav dahinter rumliegen und auf den Erstickungstod warten? #d

(Bevor irgend jemand jetzt was meint: Ich habe so schon Hechte auf verschiedene Weisen gefangen ...)

Was mir an sich zeigt: Die Ozeanfische sind stark und schnell, wenn sie schwimmen können - aber ziemlich unbeweglich was den Körper betrifft. 
Und bei den großen Fischen ist es meist wohl nicht so erheblich, ob sie 0,5kp oder 1kp pro kg Körpermasse ausüben können. Dafür sind sie trainierte Ausdauerschwimmer.
Im Nahkampf auf engem Raum und ruckartiger Kraftentwicklung sind unsere Süßwasserräuber wiederum ein ganz anderes Kaliber. 
Und das sollte nicht verwechselt werden. 

Der Shimano Promo Man kann ganz einfach mit vlt. 1kp Brems+Zugkraft auf dem Meer auch einen 80Pfd Sailfisch ausdrillen, weil er beliebig Platz und Zeit hat. 
Das ist für die Angelei an einem durchschnittlichen Süßwassersee mit Bewuchs überhaupt kein Maßstab.

Und darum geht es schließlich, geht es mir: 
Einen brauchbaren Schätzmaßstab für die Anforderungen an das Angelgerät zu finden. Erst wenn wir wissen, was Sache ist, wenn man mit Berücksichtigung der persönlichen Anforderungen eine quantifizierbare *Erwartung an eine Angelrolle* (sic Thomas ) festlegen kann - dann kann man sich wirklich sinnig über notwendige Kraft und Haltbarkeit einer Angelrolle unterhalten.

Es gibt sogar Leute, die müssen das wirklich können - von Berufs wegen.
Die diesen Pocket-Drillsimulator herstellen. Die liefern immerhin plausible Kraftwerte zu einem angedachten Fisch - wie alle Angler daran sagten. 
Muß man mal sehen ob man da nicht irgendwo an Kraft+Ausdauerwerte kommen kann ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Jupp, da ist schon mal was: :m
http://www.scatri.com/anglais/extrait_pocketvideo.php

Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass das Süßwasserdrillgerät relativ zur Fischgröße stärker sein dürfte, 
und wenn man sieht wie welcher Fisch noch normal schwimmt und wie gezielt er Hindernisse sucht ...

Viel Spaß beim "Watchen"! #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was ist das denn für ein Vergleich, Fische die in 1m Wassertiefe zwischen Krautschwimmen und Meeresfische die schon an der Oberfläche sind. Es wird genauso dort auch am Grund gefischt und Fische in Hindernissen verloren...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der tolle Film passt hier wieder mal ganz gut - weg von er Rolle,
> um die Märchen der "wahnsinnig kampfstarken" Meeresfische etwas gerade zu rücken. Was mich am meisten immer wieder wundert, wie immobil diese Fische im Gegensatz zuunseren Süßwasserfischen an Land sind.
> 
> Stippfischen auf Thunfische. :m
> ...



Wenn Du einen Fisch an der Oberfläche mittels entsprechendem Gerät anhebst ist es egal was das für ein Fisch ist - was soll der noch thun? (Achtung: Wortspiel!)

Funktioniert aber mit Hecht und Forelle auch ganz gut, habe ich schon getestet. Was hat das für eine Aussagekraft was die Kraft der Fische angeht? Die kann kein Fisch in der Luft hängend entfalten, da wirkt nur das Gewicht... #c


----------



## hotte50 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Sondern um Fakten (zur Störanfälligkeit und Nicht-Brauchbarkeit eines Zinkgußgetriebes in der Rolle), die nicht geliefert werden.



eben !

und das trotz der angeforderten und erbrachten Fotos. Stattdessen wird mal wieder mit viel BlaBla in üblicher Manier wie eine Katze um den heissen Brei herumgeschlichen....:q:q:q


----------



## stichling-hunter (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Für den Meterfisch von ca. 15 Pf reicht die 2500er Shimano nicht - wie Du selber schreibst, aber die typische 4000er Shimano.
> Für den 30Pfd Fisch reicht die wiederum nicht immer...


LOL (es geht um Hechte!)...
man sollte zu solchen Aussagen zudem anmerken, dass der Verfasser sein kompetentes Wissen bzgl. Drillerfahrungen anscheinend an einem HighEnd-Hochleistungs-Harzhecht-Drillsimulator mit einem gerade noch so süßwassertauglichen 150er VHF-Knüppel gesammelt hat *klick*

@AngelDet: Ist das also deine Vorstellung von passendem Hechtgerät?










*Nachdem hier eigentlich nur noch inhaltsloses BlaBla gepostet wird *(incl. diesem Posting)*, frag ich mich warum dieser Thread nicht schon längst in die "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber" - Ecke verschoben wurde?!*


----------



## Ollek (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das ganze leere Gesülze ist doch nur noch lächerlich.... kampfstarke Hechte... das ich icht lache, ein Hecht ist ne lahme Ente..... Ein paar Fluchten und das wars auch schon, wo wird da eine Rolle großmächtig gefordert???



:m Röööchtich Maddin

Endlich mal n Argument was ich bereits aufgegriffen habe bei der Frage warum eigentlich "nur" Zink.



Ollek schrieb:


> :m und in Anbetracht solcher Drillszenen kann man auch verstehn warum wir mit Zink "abgespeist" werden.
> 
> Ich sag mal für die trägen Boddenmonster und Schnarchzander wird Zink wohl reichen.
> 
> ...



Und aus dem Grund sind für mich Bodden oder Hornhechte eben kein Maßstab, ebensowenig wie Hindernisse an Flüssen. 

Da wird Zink allemal....


----------



## Khaane (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn wir schon beim "Philosophieren" sind, dann gebe ich mal mein Bestes dazu.

Imho der kampfstärkste Fisch in Sachen Kraft/Gewicht ist die Makrele - Leider sind große Makrelen rar gesät oder leben in der fernen Karibik als Thunfisch getarnt. :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Der im Verhältnis zur Größe stärkste Fisch ist der Stint. Viele benutzen zum Stintangeln 4000er-Rollen, aber auch 2500er kommen zum Einsatz. Von zerstörten Rollen ist mir bis dato allerdings nichts bekannt. Der Stint ist ein Salz- UND Süßwasserfisch!!!! Schlimmer gehts nimmer!



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was das zu tun hat:
> Ich stelle mir mal einen hypotethischen 150 bis 300Pfd Hecht oder Forelle oder Huchen (im kühlen sauerstoffreichen Wasser! ) vor, die man so fangen wollte. Die würden erstmal nicht hochzurerren sein, ein Hecht könnte sich unten hinstellen und die Zerrversuche gemütlich abwarten. Und wenn dann ein derart vergleichbarer Süßwasserfisch loslegte, gäbe es einen tiefen Wassertrichter und die ein oder 2 Stippfischer würden fliegen ...



Man stelle sich mal nicht nur einen, sondern gleich 4; 5 oder sogar 6 hypothetische Stinte von je 150-300pfd vor. Was dann am Paternoster abgänge mag sich keiner vorstellen. Ich würde für so einen Fall eine Abu 800x empfehlen. Die haben ein Messingteil drinne und das soll Stint-safe sein.


----------



## Khaane (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der im Verhältnis zur Größe stärkste Fisch ist der Stint. Viele benutzen zum Stintangeln 4000er-Rollen, aber auch 2500er kommen zum Einsatz. Von zerstörten Rollen ist mir bis dato allerdings nichts bekannt. Der Stint ist ein Salz- UND Süßwasserfisch!!!! Schlimmer gehts nimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> Man stelle sich mal nicht nur einen, sondern gleich 4; 5 oder sogar 6 hypothetische Stinte von je 150-300pfd vor. Was dann am Paternoster abgänge mag sich keiner vorstellen. Ich würde für so einen Fall eine Abu 800x empfehlen. Die haben ein Messingteil drinne und das soll Stint-safe sein.



Das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen, erst letzte Woche hat sich ein Angler den Arm gebrochen, als er an der Donau auf Stintfang war und Sage und Schreibe 3 Stinte von knapp 1,5 kg am Paternoster hingen - Die Fische haben sowas von aggressiv Schnur genommen, dass kann man sich nicht vorstellen.
Die Rücklaufsperre hats zerfetzt, so dass der Angler mit dem Rückwärtsdrehen nicht hinterher kam - Ich denke das war pure Absicht seitens der Stinte.

Sogar der Medicopter und die Polizei mussten anrücken - Der Angler musste ins Krankenhaus geflogen werden, die Stinte wurden seitens der Polizei vernommen und in Konservenarrest genommen.

Kaum auszudenken, was passiert wäre, wenn die Stinte etwas größer gewesen wären. 

Lieber arm dran, als Arm ab......


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Leute ,
irgendwie geht es doch echt am Thema langsam vorbei.
Hat denn keiner eine TP FC  ( oder ähnlich mit Zinkgetriebe) über die man mal testen könnte ?
Es dürfte sich doch ein Labor finden,welches einen entsprechenden Materialtest
durchführt.
Oder wir müssen sammeln, eine Rolle kaufen und einen  Test machen lassen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das ist doch schon geklärt, die Bilder sind da, es ist nicht so wie hier dargestellt, Theman erledigt und die anderen 100 Seiten Schauermärchen sind vergessen


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hab da wohl was verpasst.


----------



## Ollek (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin Sundi









 Was mich heute in Erstaunen versetzt hat war das hier: (klick)

...das du zwar bei deinen Ruten hin und her überlegst bevor du kaufst, dich über einen längeren Zeitraum informierst, dich fast entschliest, *und nur weil ein Faktor nicht stimmt* dann doch 
noch zurückziehst. 

(|rolleyesevtl weil auch du nur das Bestmögliche suchst??)

Wo du aber nach reiflicher Beratung und Ausseinandersetzung dann doch noch einem (|bigeyesman staune) amerikanischen Hersteller der  im Spinnrutenbereich in punkto Kompetenz und Vielseitigkeit zur weltweiten Spitze gehört den Vorrang gibst. 

(ein Schelm der bei "amerikanischer Qualität" unabhängig des Herstellerlandes an böses denkt)

#r mein Lieber, das nenn ich doch mal objektive Entscheidungskraft.

|bigeyes Wohingegen ich umso mehr erstaunt bin das du das bei deinen Rollen so flapsig siehst und für dich dort nur der reine Gebrauchswert zählt. 
(und das bei jemanden der hin und her überlegt und Faktoren abwägt bevor seine Kaufentscheidung endgültig ist)





"Hauptsache sie funktioniert selbst wenn Kuhschei**e oder Plastik verbaut wäre", was lt. Aussage von Thomas der du dich ja anschliesst legitim wäre.


|supergri|supergri|supergri  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ganz grosses Kino

Gruss #h


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Ollek
Nett gebrüllt,
offensichtlich hast du hier mal jemand dabei erwischt bei dem nur klappern
zum Handwerk gehöhrt und seltsames Geschwafel. #r


----------



## mr.pepse (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn jemand das Zahnrad sponsorieren würde, würde ich bei Dorthe im Technologischen Institu anrufen und fragen, ob ich mal zum Testen kämen dürfte.


----------



## Ollek (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @ Ollek
> Nett gebrüllt,
> offensichtlich hast du hier mal jemand dabei erwischt bei dem nur klappern
> zum Handwerk gehöhrt und seltsames Geschwafel. #r



|rolleyes Achwas der olle Sundi is schon ganz ok. Ich für mich habe jedenfalls nun Antworten genug gefunden hier im Thread und weiss wie einige was meinen.

Gruss #h


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Sorry wenn ich jemandem  zu unrecht auf die Füße getreten bin.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ollek, ich weiß nicht so genau was du mir sagen möchtest. Erstens sollte man mal genau überlegen wo Batson produziert, zweitens weiß ich nicht so wirklich was an einem amerikanischen Spinnrutenbauer verkehrt sein soll - ich habe auch Ruten aus NZ und bin damit zufrieden, drittens besitze ich keine TP FC, sondern eine TP MG 09 und das aus gutem Grund.

Was ich in diesem Thread furchtbar finde, dass sind diese Spekulationen, die immer weitergesponnen werden und schließlich im Maßlosen enden. 

Ich denke darüber nach, mir eine Backup-Rolle anzuschaffen zum Hechten und womöglich etwas schwereres Salzwasserangeln, weil meine Stradic FG nach all den Jahren etwas runter ist und da wäre die TP FC zum vernünftigen Preis wirklich eine gute Wahl.

Was Ruten angeht, sind diese aus meiner Perspektive deutlich langlebiger und beim Angeln die wichtigere Komponente im Gegensatz zu den Rollen. Das man da etwas länger überlegt und gerade bei einer handgemachten sich ausführlich informiert ist doch völlig normal.

Interessant ist, das einer der Hauptprotagonisten aus diesem Thread gerne eine handgemachte Angelrute zum Mefo-Fischen empfiehlt, die dafür garnicht geeignet ist. Es haben einige Leute rihtig Kohle rausgehauen und sind mega enttäuscht worden. Da brauche ich lieber etwas länger und lasse mich von Leuten beraten, die von der Sache was verstehen.


----------



## Nick_A (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der tolle Film passt hier wieder mal ganz gut - weg von er Rolle,
> um die Märchen der "wahnsinnig kampfstarken" Meeresfische etwas gerade zu rücken. Was mich am meisten immer wieder wundert, wie immobil diese Fische im Gegensatz zuunseren Süßwasserfischen an Land sind.
> 
> Stippfischen auf Thunfische. :m
> ...




Unglaublich Det, was Du alles so vor Dich hinschreibst !!!!#q|uhoh:

Hast Du überhaupt mal auf Fische (insbesondere Meeresfische und ggf. Thun) in Deinem Leben geangelt ?!? ;+

Was soll denn bitte ein Fisch an der Wasseroberfläche bzw. in der Luft an Kraft aufbringen, wenn er nicht "beschleunigen" kann ?!? Glaubst Du wirklich, ein Hecht würde hier mehr kämpfen ? ***LAUTLACH*** :q

Glaubst Du wirklich, was Du hier so schreibst ?!? 

Spätestens mit solchen Aussagen machst Du Dich wirklich unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Nick_A (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Robert, das habe ich ihn schon vor Wochen gefragt.....



Weiß ich doch, Martin  ... nach diesem (und noch ein paar anderen) Postings mußte ich das aber auch mal fragen ! :q

... die Aussagen werden ja immer (noch) schlimmer...|rolleyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich würde glatt das Risiko eingehen und mit meinem Zandertackle an der ein oder anderen berüchtigten Harzer Talsperre anrücken - auch wenn ich dann mit Rutenbruch und Getriebetotalausfall rechnen muß -- den Spaß wäre es mir allemal wert. Detlef, habe ich deine Einladung? :m


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Fritze
..Die sind zu klein, unter Penn Senator 9/0 mit Kampfgurt und Stuhl brauchst du nicht anfangen #q


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Niemals, was soll den auch ein Eisbär mit irgend einer kleine Rolle, bei den großen Pranken.


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch, Martin  ... nach diesem (und noch ein paar anderen) Postings mußte ich das aber auch mal fragen ! :q
> 
> ... die Aussagen werden ja immer (noch) schlimmer...|rolleyes



die wesentlichen Aussagen, wie dass Zink(druck)guss kein Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Getrieben ist, steht immer noch wie gemauert im Raum. 

Wenn der gute Det nur nicht vom hundertsten aufs tausendste käme, und in diesem Thread immer wieder andere Themen angeschnitten würden!


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Kaulbarschspezi

Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## hans albers (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Kaulbarschspezi

yep..

das könnte eigentlich das "schlusswort" sein..

(bis die erste geschrottete zink-getriebe-rolle auftaucht...:q)

greetz
lars


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kaulbarschspezi,

ich hab den ganzen .. Thread gelesen und im Wesentlichen wurde hier eine Menge heisse Luft abgelassen, weiter nichts. Geklärt ist da nichts worden, im  Gegenteil, es gab hunderte Pseudoargumente und soviel Halbwahrheiten bis der Normalo sagen wird: "Man weiss nichts, wird also ganz ok sein"

Wenn ich hingegen Erfahrung mit Mechaniken und dem Material habe wie einige andere hier die sich nicht rhetorisch damit auseinandersetzten dann stehen diese Punkte alle ganz klar auf dem Tablett. 


Sobald du mit dem Stationärrollengetriebe unter Last arbeitest, wirst du Schwierigkeiten bekommen- die meisten pumpen eben und kurbeln lose Schnur auf. Was soll da schon passieren? 
 Da steckt die grösste Differenz zwischen den Praktikern hier im Board und den Mechanikfreaks(und den absoluten Benutzern)

Es gibt ne ganze Reihe Leute die das Material kennen und da gibt es dann auch keine Diskussion ob das gleichwertig ist

Gruss,
Philipp


----------



## dirk-mann (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

moin

lese hier auch schon länger mit weiß nicht was ihr alle habt solange es funtioniert ist doch alles gut wer sie nicht kaufen mag wird ja nicht gezwungen dies zu tun

gruß dirk


----------



## degl (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

WOW,

ihr tauscht ja immer noch "Argumente" aus..........und warum#c

Ach ja, die 2000 Postings sollten ja noch zustande kommen:vik:

gruß degl

hab eben auch noch eins begesteuert


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich würde glatt das Risiko eingehen und mit meinem Zandertackle an der ein oder anderen berüchtigten Harzer Talsperre anrücken - auch wenn ich dann mit Rutenbruch und Getriebetotalausfall rechnen muß -- den Spaß wäre es mir allemal wert. *Detlef, habe ich deine Einladung?* :m



Nochmal.

Det, ich hoffe ich hab es nicht irgendwie auf deine Ignore-List geschafft... |supergri


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

ich weiss auch nicht was es da noch zu besprechen gibt


----------



## hans albers (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

1620...


greetz
lars


----------



## schadstoff (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich weiss ja nicht inwiefern das schon besprochen wurde da ich einfach nicht die Muße besitze den ganzen Thread zu lesen aber man kann wie schon erwähnt wurde einfach keine gültigen festlegungen treffen solange man nicht die einzelnen Faktoren kennt.

Wie schon gesagt würde ist am allerwichtigsten die Legierung und ich denke schon das die Hersteller sich darüber gedanken gemacht haben.

Das gießverfahren ist genauso wichtig aber Heutzutage ist fast nur noch das Zinkdruckgießverfahren gängig und ich kann aus meiner Arbeitserfahrung her sagen das die Festigkeit je nach Legierung richtig gut sein kann.

Aber was ich eigentlich noch als bsp. nennen wollte ist die Tatsache das Im Modellbaubereich spez. im eisenbahnbereich fast alle Getriebe  aus Zinkguss bestehen und mein Vater der seit fast 20 Jahren Hobbyeisenbahner ist hat mir bestätigt das im noch nie ein Getriebe aus verschleissgründen kaputt gegangen ist.


Fazit: dat kann schon was Taugen !


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wie ist denn jetzt eigentlich das Ergebnis dieses 109 Seite Threads?


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wie ist denn jetzt eigentlich das Ergebnis dieses 109 Seite Threads?



TP FC-Getriebe doch voll super und bei uns in D im Vergleich sogar ein echtes Schnäppchen. :q


----------



## dirk-mann (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> TP FC-Getriebe doch voll super und bei uns in D im Vergleich sogar ein echtes Schnäppchen. :q




moin jep habe 151 euro bezahlt für eine 4000er


----------



## Bobster (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@LahnDöbel
_Wie ist denn jetzt eigentlich das Ergebnis dieses 109 Seite Threads_

|good:


Bobster
der, der 'se alle gelesen hat


----------



## henningcl (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin

Wer ist den jetzt auf der deiner Ignorliste Det??

Hier ist jedenfalls einer, den du unbedingt aufnehmen solltest.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=23074 


Grüsse
henning


----------



## Ollek (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ollek, ich weiß nicht so genau was du mir sagen möchtest. Erstens sollte man mal genau überlegen wo Batson produziert, zweitens weiß ich nicht so wirklich was an einem amerikanischen Spinnrutenbauer verkehrt sein soll - ich habe auch Ruten aus NZ und bin damit zufrieden, drittens besitze ich keine TP FC, sondern eine TP MG 09 und das aus gutem Grund.



:m Daran ist gar nichts verkehrt, ganz und gar nicht.

Ich wollte dir nur die Stringenz meiner Argumentation näher bringen.
Da du wie ich von dir weiss diesbezüglich etwas schwerfälliger sein sollst und manch kühnen Argumentationssprung eben nicht so flott folgen kannst.

Das macht aber auch gar nichts, da du mich warscheinlich nur oft falsch verstehen wolltest aber dennoch ganz genau wusstes was mir bei dieser "Zinkfrage" so missfällt in Anbetracht solcher Einschätzungen: (du Schelm du) :m




sundvogel schrieb:


> Teures Gerät wird doch unsinnig, wenn es gleichwertiges für weniger Geld gibt.



:q Achne echt? Jetzt kann ich deiner Stringenz nicht ganz folgen.

|bigeyeswichtiger sind doch die Alltagserfahrungen praktischer Art?  sagst du doch

Und ich sehe die Unsinnigkeit eben hierbei begründet ohne das mich in dem Fall erstmal die Alltagserfahrung und Tauglichkeit interessiert.

Klick&Klack

( in deiner Aussage kannst du "gleichwertig" sogar ersetzen durch "höherwertig", denn das wurde denk ich hier im Thread klar festgestellt.)

Welches Argument gibts also noch fürs gleiche Geld (und oft sogar noch teurer) ne zwar Bodden und Hornhecht stabile "Zinkschnurre" zu kaufen wenn man nur nen Mausklick weit weg sitzt von einer sogar thunfischresistenten "kaltschmiedegetriebe Rolle"? (die wie wir zwar gelernt haben gross keine Kampfkraft haben, das geb ich zu :q)




sundvogel schrieb:


> Nur fängt leider da das Dilemma an. Meiner Ansicht nach verändern 95% etwatigen Mehrpreises nur 5% der Funktionalität. Der Rest ist in den meisten Fällen eigenes Plaisir. Es gibt ja auch genügend Beispiele, wo technisch altes für teuer Geld verkauft wird. Ich sag nur Sportex.



:m Siehst du und ich sag nur Zinkdruckguss, denn hier wird auch technisch altes für teuer Geld verkauft da ich auch keineswegs drann glaube das sie die Legierung und das Verfahren neu erfunden haben... (Aber Martin weiss da sicher mehr )




sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich mal zufällig mal die Abu Rocksweeper in der Hand gehabt.
> 
> Das ist ja wohl ein Unding. Ein fetter dicker Blank, der mit billig anmutender Japanoptik ein bißchen aufgepeppt ist und das ganze für 400 Euro.
> Unglaublich.
> Uli



:mUnd in meinem Fall und das ist nicht gelogen hört sich das in etwa so an:

"Ich habe neulich mal zufällig die Schimano TP4000 FC in der Hand gehabt.

 Das ist ja wohl ein Unding. Ein fettes dickes Röllchen, das mit *billig anmutendem* Zinkdruckguss ein bißchen aufgepeppt worden sein soll (profitieren solls sogar) und das ganze für 249 Euro. 

 Unglaublich.

 Ollek

#6PS Hoffe du kannst jetzt die "Stringenz" etwas nachvollziehen die mich bewegt hat zu dem Thema etwas zu schreiben bevor der TE evtl den Fehler macht und für viel Geld evtl. weniger bekommt was von mir aus sogar Alltagstauglich sein kann.(zumindest für obengenannte "Mörderhechte":q)


----------



## DRU (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das ganz hier ist doch schon lange zur reinen Farce geworden.

Alles dreht sich seit Ewigkeiten im Kreis.




Die TP FC ist ja nunmal ein neues Modell, langzeit Erfahrungen kann es aufgrund dessen einfach noch nicht geben.

Fakt ist aber auch, dass die Rolle einen super Lauf hat, perfekt wickelt und eine geile Bremse besitzt.

Desweiteren kann man die Rolle auch für deutlich weniger als 200 Taler erhalten.

Und meine Rolle hat auch schon andere Fische als Hornies gedrillt, jedoch wollte ich mit der 2500er auch keine Harzerhechte fangen, zumindest nicht gezielt.


Wie lange das omnimöse Zinkdruckgußgetribe denn hält und seidenweich läuft bleibt ab zu warten. Man sollte jedoch auch einfach zur Abwechslung mal nicht so voreingenommen sein, denn rohe Gewalten treten beim Drillen nicht auf.


Im übrigen wird das Modell nicht nur in Europa vertrieben und es ist letztlich jedem selbst überlassen, was er sich kauft.
Mit einer Sustain kannste mich aufgrund der hohen Übersetzung jagen! Von daher interessiert mich der US Markt nicht die Bohne.


Wie schrieb ein Boardie schon vor langer Zeit......._Lasst die Sau doch erstmal durchs Dorf laufen, bevor Ihr sie schlachtet._


----------



## henningcl (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin

Hier könnt ihr für kleines Geld mal son Zink Ding erwerben und ausgibig testen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Twin-Power-TP-4000-FC-Neu-OVP_W0QQitemZ320382875460QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item4a984eb744&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50



Ich trau dem Angebot allerdings nicht.

Da musst du warscheinlich das geld nach timbuktu mit der Post schicken|supergri


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@henningcl
... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=23074


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Die Bewertungen sehen aber sauber aus?


----------



## Slotti (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

aber 7 von 7 verfügbar und Privatverkauf ohne Garantie wirkt dann trotzdem etwas seltsam...


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



DRU schrieb:


> Wie schrieb ein Boardie schon vor langer Zeit......._Lasst die Sau doch erstmal durchs Dorf laufen, bevor Ihr sie schlachtet._





sundvogel schrieb:


> Insofern, ... laßt die Sau doch wenigsten zwei - drei Runden durchs Dorf rennen, bevor ihr sie schlachtet.



Danke David, das war ich.



Ollek schrieb:


> Unglaublich.
> 
> Ollek




Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde es wirklich unglaublich. Durch wieviele Postings von mir mußtest du dich kämpfen bis du die passenden Satzteile zusammen hattest? 1000? 1500? Hat ja auch einige Zeit gedauert. Respekt vor dem Aufwand. Allerdings ist es etwas unsauber einzelne Satzteile so aus dem Zusamenhang der Ursprungspostings zu reissen. Ich würde mal sagen, dass du mich so richtig "abgehänelt" hast.

Natürlich hast du den hohen Preis von HAV als Beispiel rausgesucht - du Schelm - aber eigentlich ist es nicht verkehrt. Bei HAV findest du Kulanz, gute Beratung und echte Hilfe, wenn es mal Probleme gibt. Von daher kann man dort auch ganz unbesorgt seine Rolle mit Zinkinhalt kaufen. Ganz anders kann das natürlich bei einem Online-Geiz-ist-geil-billig-Trödler aussehen.


----------



## henningcl (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Bewertungen sehen aber sauber aus?



Ja, recht hast du, bewertung sind sauber.
Ist wohl auch unwarscheinlich, das einer den account gerade gehäckt hat und mit dem selben layout artikel einstellt.

Wenn ich eine bräuchte würde ich es wohl machen.

grüsse


----------



## DRU (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Zwischenzeitlich war sogar bei HAV die TP FC erstaunlich günstig zu ergattern. Übrigens hatten die noch keine unzufriedene TP FC Kunden  


Uli ich war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob Du oder Stefan das so verfasst hatte#h. Aber die Mühe, das zu recherchieren wollte ich mir dann auch nicht machen.


----------



## Ollek (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde es wirklich unglaublich. Durch wieviele Postings von mir mußtest du dich kämpfen bis du die passenden Satzteile zusammen hattest? 1000? 1500? Hat ja auch einige Zeit gedauert. Respekt vor dem Aufwand.



|rolleyes Hat dank Suchfunktion keine 5 min gedauert...

Und ganz ehrlich Ulli

Ich für meinen Teil denke, das du in Diskussionen lediglich mit dem Strom schwimmen willst der deiner Meinung nach die Mehrheit bildet.
Andernfalls kann ich mir diese Widersprüche nicht erklären.

Macht auch nix muss auch nich.

Gruss


----------



## hotte50 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

WOW

sich duellierende Schlauchilluminaten :q

wenn das erstmal die Verschwörungstherotiker mitbekommen 

dann muss Ollek wieder die Würstchenbude öffnen und Sundvogel verkauft High-End-Pullenbier #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> WOW
> 
> sich duellierende Schlauchilluminaten :q



Nee, nee Hotte ich duelliere mich nicht. Er hat ja völlig recht. Eine eigene Meinung habe ich nicht. Ich schau mir immer an was die andern machen und plärre dann nach.

Bloß nicht auffallen.


----------



## Tewi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ uli: du bist der hammer!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> aber 7 von 7 verfügbar und Privatverkauf ohne Garantie wirkt dann trotzdem etwas seltsam...



Mit der Anztahl an verkauftem Angelgerät hat er schon lange die Privatauktion verlohren, er wird als gewerblicher angesehen, wen es zum Streit kommen sollte


----------



## Ollek (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Mit der Anztahl an verkauftem Angelgerät hat er schon lange die Privatauktion verlohren, er wird als gewerblicher angesehen, wen es zum Streit kommen sollte



 Oder dem ist lediglich ein Licht aufgegangen und er will jetzt schleunigst was anderes.
Und diesen Thread könnte er im Streifall nutzen sich zu rechtfertigen.

Gruss

PS: :q vielleicht verbirgt sich hinter daswurmel ja auch der eine oder andere "Zinker"


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Manche hier erinnern mich an das hier:






http://www.ludomaniac.de/graphik/dagegen.jpg

Und bevor jetzt wieder Droh-PNs kommen: Das ist natürlich eine ganz allgemeingültige Aussage, die niemanden persönlich meint... Also ganz ruhig bleiben und nicht wieder austicken, ist schlecht für den Blutdruck... #h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mensch Patrick, nicht OT werden, hier sind alle sonst nah dran am Thema... |uhoh:

PS: Sonntag könnte gehen! #6


----------



## Ollek (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> So wie ich Uli kennengelernt habe kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, er hat seine eigene Meinung und weiss die auch zu vertreten.



Das ist richtig Stefan und anders kann ich es mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber es kommt mir zumindest so vor.

Und den guten Pinguin hat glaub ich *keiner* verdient hier da jeder ein Recht hat seine Meinung zu vertreten auch wenn anderen diese nicht passt. 

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Da bin ich mal ein paar Tage weg und gleich wirds wieder pesönlich.
Muss das sein? 
Wenn ihr das meint, macht ruhig weiter so.....

Verwarnungen sind gezückt-...


----------



## Slotti (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich finde sowieso das man hier mitlerweile wirklich dicht machen kann, es geht schon lange nicht mehr um die Sache sondern nur noch darum andere Boardies zu "zerpflücken".

Eventuell den Thread pinnen und bei Nachfragen über Zinkguss darauf verweisen.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mark hat Recht!
Das hat mit Angelrollen nix mehr zu tun.
Sieht eher aus wie eine Therapiesitzung.


----------



## Merlin (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich finde sowieso das man hier mitlerweile wirklich dicht machen kann, es geht schon lange nicht mehr um die Sache sondern nur noch darum andere Boardies zu "zerpflücken".
> 
> Eventuell den Thread pinnen und bei Nachfragen über Zinkguss darauf verweisen.
> 
> Meine Meinung


 |good:|sagnix


----------



## TRANSformator (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wegen mir auch dicht, das hätte man schon vor Wochen tun können.

Heilige *******.....einige nehmen das hier scheinbar etwas zu ernst und persönlich, wenn ich hier lesen muss, dass Drohungen per PN verschickt werden. Wenn einige schon bei "unwichtigen" (in "" weil das scheinbar für einige der Lebensinhalt überhaupt ist) Themen wie Angerollen die Nerven verlieren, will ich garnicht wissen, was bei wirklich elementaren Themen passiert;+.

Ohne unterschiedliche Meinungen würde es keine Diskussionen geben und ohne Diskussionen keine Problemlösungen und damit letztlich keinen Fortschritt.

Wäre doch viel entspannter, wenn man trotz unterschiedlicher Meinung bei bestimmten Themen im Großen und Ganzen immer noch kollegial bleibt. Uns alle verbindet schließlich eine viel wichtigere Leidenschaft, nämlich das Angeln. Köpfe einschlagen wegen einem Detail wie der Angelrolle? Jeder Nicht-Angler würde die Männer im weißen Kittel rufen|uhoh:.

Gruß


----------



## Ollek (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Köpfe einschlagen wegen einem Detail wie der Angelrolle? Jeder Nicht-Angler würde die Männer im weißen Kittel rufen|uhoh:.
> 
> Gruß



Hier "schlägt" niemand, und hat auch nicht vor. Hier wird nur etwas wieder aufgewärmt was ansich nix mit dem Thema zu tun hatte und längst gegessen ist. 

Und von mir aus auch zu das Ding.


----------



## Tewi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

kann hier auch nur nach dem lesen mit dem kopf schütteln!
und über manche leute muß man sich echt kaputtlachen!!!
von wegen drohungen per PN verschicken!
lächerlich!


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Heilige *******.....einige nehmen das hier scheinbar etwas zu ernst und persönlich, wenn ich hier lesen muss, dass Drohungen per PN verschickt werden. Wenn einige schon bei "unwichtigen" (in "" weil das scheinbar für einige der Lebensinhalt überhaupt ist) Themen wie Angerollen die Nerven verlieren, will ich garnicht wissen, was bei wirklich elementaren Themen passiert;+.
> 
> Ohne unterschiedliche Meinungen würde es keine Diskussionen geben und ohne Diskussionen keine Problemlösungen und damit letztlich keinen Fortschritt.



Da bin ich völlig deiner Meinung. Diese Drohungen kamen allerdings nur von einem. Ziemlich unmöglich diese Nummer. Ich trinke jetzt mal einen leckeren Tee und kauf mir dann einen Fernseher.:m


----------



## angler1996 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

kommen da auch Sendungen über Materialgüte?
sorry, Scherz
Gruß A.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wegen mir auch dicht, das hätte man schon vor Wochen tun können.
> 
> Heilige *******.....einige nehmen das hier scheinbar etwas zu ernst und persönlich, wenn ich hier lesen muss, dass Drohungen per PN verschickt werden. Wenn einige schon bei "unwichtigen" (in "" weil das scheinbar für einige der Lebensinhalt überhaupt ist) Themen wie Angerollen die Nerven verlieren, will ich garnicht wissen, was bei wirklich elementaren Themen passiert;+.
> 
> ...



|good:

Macht zu hier.


----------



## TRANSformator (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Hier "schlägt" niemand, und hat auch nicht vor. Hier wird nur etwas wieder aufgewärmt was ansich nix mit dem Thema zu tun hatte und längst gegessen ist.
> 
> Und von mir aus auch zu das Ding.



Wenn man das Stilmittel Metaphorik beherrscht, versteht man meine Aussage.

Ob aufgewärmt oder nicht...mittlerweile wurde sich hier über so ziemlich jedes Detail von Angelrollen gestritten. Ein wirkliches Ergebnis gab es nicht, die Standpunkte der verschiedenen Teilnehmer haben sich wenn überhaupt nur wenig geändert. Die einzelnen Diskussionen verlaufen irgendwann einfach nur im Sande und es wird dann ein anderes Detail diskutiert. Das ganze rotiert dann in einem klassischen Teufelskreis mit immer wieder kehrenden Thematiken.

Thomas hat immer wieder Ansprüche an eine Rolle gepostet, die aber nicht verallgemeinert werden können. Jeder Angler hat persönliche Vorlieben und stellt unterschiedliche Ansprüche an das Gerät. Der eine möchte soviel Reserven, um im Notfall auch den gehakten Panzer aus dem 2. Wk zu bergen, während der andere Wert auf wenig Gewicht und einen ergonomisch geformten Knauf legt, um das schmerzende Handgelenk und die sensiblen Fingerchen zu schonen. Auch das Thema Haltbarkeit unterliegt persönlichen Ansprüchen. Der eine erwartet für 200 € eine Rolle fürs Leben, während für den Anderen die Rolle nach 3 Jahren ruhig in Rente gehen darf.

Fakt ist, auf die eigentliche Frage, wie lange ein Zinkgussgetriebe nun letztlich hält, bei welchen Belastungen es nicht mehr wirklich taugt und ob letztlich überhaupt ein im Gebrauch spürbarer Qualitätsunterschied zu theoretisch stabileren Getrieben besteht, konnte bisher niemand eine wirklich definitive Antwort liefern. Evtl. wird die Zukunft etwas Klarheit bringen, unter Umständen aber auch nicht, weil einfach keine objektiven, realistischen Langzeitvergleiche vorliegen werden.

Gruß


----------



## bazawe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Also, wenn die Zinkgetriebe so lange halten wie dieser Thread dann wären sie ja gar nicht so schlecht. 

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Breamhunter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



bazawe schrieb:


> Also, wenn die Zinkgetriebe so lange halten wie dieser Thread dann wären sie ja gar nicht so schlecht.
> Gruß bazawe



Das wäre doch ein schönes Schlußwort :m


----------



## degl (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wie.......?

1661 Umdrehungen nur................:c

macht Schluss hier

gruß degl


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich jemand vorher noch die Mühe für ein ausgewogenes Abschlussposting machen, welches auch die unversöhnlichen Streitpunkte andeutet.



Dann mache ich das mal.

Es ist überraschend, wie emotional die Ausgangsfrage des TE letztlich diskutiert worden ist.



aurlandsfan schrieb:


> Hallo, wie ist das Material Zinkguß im Rollengetriebe zu bewerten?
> Gibt es so etwas schon länger?



Die zweite Frage wurde vor allem von Angeldet ausführlich beantwortet, offensichtlich wird Zinkdruckguß schon seit den 70er Jahren in Angelrollen eingesetzt, allerdings mit mäßigem Erfolg. Zink als Reinmaterial oder in Legierungen ist damals nicht geeignet gewesen, um standhafte Rollenkonstruktionen zu verwirklichen.

Die erste Frage wurde gelinde gesagt äußerst kontrovers diskutiert.

Hier zeigten sich vor Allem vier Argumentationslinien.


Die Verwendung von Zink in billiger Materialqualität ist für die Haltbarkeit von Rollen ungünstig. Auch in kostengünstigen Rollenmodelle werden teilweise von Herstellern wertigere Materialien verbaut, sodass es zu Rollen mit Zinkdruckgußgetriebe im Low- Midpricesegment durchaus Alternativen gibt.
Über diesen Punkt bestand weitestgehend Einigkeit.
​
Zink ist unabhängig davon ob es als Reinmaterial oder als Legierung verwendet wird als Material für den Rollenbau ungeeignet, aufgrund der evt. auftretenen hohen mechanischen Belastungen einer Angelrolle.


Zink ist in Legierungsform durchaus tauglich und gegenüber anderen Materialien als gleichwertig zu betrachten. Ins besondere in Rollen im oberen Mittelklassesegment, sei davon auszugehen, dass die Hersteller es vermeiden minderwertiges Material in ihren Rollen zu verbauen.
Diese beiden Punkte stellten sich in der Diskussion als schwer miteinander zu vereinen dar. Es wurde teils einlenkend, aber überwiegend unversöhnlich darüber gestritten, wie der Begriff Zink in den Produktbeschreibungen eines Herstellers zu verstehen sei und ob es überhaupt möglich sei Legierungen mit dem Ausgangsmaterial Zink herzustellen die den Ansprüchen modernen Rollenbaus entsprechen. Keine der beiden Standpunkte konnte letztlich überzeugen, weil es nachwievor an Beispielen bzw. Langzeiterfahrungen mangelt, die Stärken oder Schwächen belegen könnten.



Im vierten Punkt wurde problematisiert, das in Europa ein vordergründig billigeres Material verbaut wird als in anderen Teilen der Welt und vor Allem als in den Vorgängermodellen. Es wurde eine vermeintliche Qualitätsverschlechterung bemängelt, die insofern besonders kritisch zu betrachten ist, weil sie einhergeht mit einer Preissteigerung des UVP.

Ich habe mich bemüht, die wesentlichen Diskussionsbereiche wertfrei zusammenzufassen. Das dabei einzelne Argumente verloren gehen, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Sollte ich mit dieser Zusamenfassung grundsäzlich falsch liegen, dann kann ich sie natürlich gerne wieder löschen.

Nicht das es noch Streit gibt.:q


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Und aus welchen Materialien/Legierungen sind dann andere Getriebe hergestellt?
DAM, Cormoran, Balzer,.....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Eventuell könnte ein Mod den Thread schließen und kurzerhand alles zwischen der Frage und Ulis Beitrag löschen?

Das würde inhaltlich kaum einen Verlust darstellen, aber eine Menge Anfeindungen wären weg...

Schönes Schlußwort Uli!


----------



## Khaane (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Im Thread geht es schon lange nicht mehr um technische Detailfragen, eigentlich geht es nur noch darum Anfeindungen und subtil verpackte Beleidigungen auszutauschen.

Meine persönlichen Befürchtungen zur Verarbeitungsqualität des Großrads der FC haben sich durch die Getriebebildern nicht bestätigt, dieses scheint offensichtlich ähnlich gut verarbeitet wie das der US-Modelle.

Letztlich steht ja nicht die Bewertung der FC im Vordergrund, sondern ob es merkliche Verschlechterungen zum Vorgängermodell der FB gibt, welche dem Käufer als Innovation teuer verkauft werden sollten.

Das die Twinpower mit ihrem Hybridgehäuse und Kunststoffritzel nicht für das schwere Spinnfischen ausgelegt ist, dass wusste der Großteil der Contra-Shimanofraktion auch vorher und genau diese Punkte sollten aus der Diskussion ausgeklammert werden.

Da die TP-FC auch nur fürs leichte und mittlere Spinnfischen ausgelegt ist, wird das Großrad auch nicht den Belastungen ausgesetzt, die das Zink zur Schwachstelle im Getriebe machen könnten - Zumal können höchstwahrscheinlich garnicht die Belastungen aufgebracht werden, da andere Rollenkomponenten der TP-FC vorher dem Materialtod erliegen.

Bei einer Pilkrolle wie der Penn Slammer wäre die Diskussion bzgl. den Zinklegierungen jedoch angebracht.

Wenn wir jetzt die FB und FC vergleichen, so bietet die FC doch einige Innovationen zu einem günstigeren "Marktpreis":

- ARC-Spule
- Schraubkurbel
- Optische Veränderungen

Aus diesem Grund fehlt es dem Thread an der Diskussionsgrundlage und als Mod hätte ich diesen schon länger geschlossen, um endlich Frieden ins Forum zu bringen.

Einige sollten sich wirklich mehr Zeit fürs Angeln statt für das Geschreibsel im Forum nehmen. (mich eingeschlossen |supergri)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Aus diesem Grund fehlt es dem Thread an der Diskussionsgrundlage und als Mod hätte ich diesen schon länger geschlossen, um endlich Frieden ins Forum zu bringen.


Ich als (zuständiger) Mod habe das bewusst nicht geschlossen, um nicht wieder den "Zensurschreiern" eine Bühne zu bieten - und werde das auch nicht.

Statt dessen werde ich gnadenlos verwarnen, wenn jemand seine Kinderstube vergisst oder meint persönlich werden zu müssen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Also ist der Thread noch offen, und wir warten auf neue Fakten bzw. hochgelobte und begehrte "Erfahrungsberichte". :m

Das zeigte das Dilemma des Threads: :m



Fritze schrieb:


> :q :q :q mich erinnert das ganze so an hoch fachliche Ing.-Vorträge vor einem nichtfachlichen Publikum (also eine solche Konstellation ist ja der Supergau schlechthin). Total theoretisch trocken der Vortrag, das Publikum immer gelangweilter - die eine 1/3 schläft schon, 1/3 schaut im minutentakt auf die Uhr und sehnt sich das Ende herbei und der rest nur am rumfeixen.



Klärung des Wieso: :m



Fritze schrieb:


> Öhm, selten so abgefeiert wie in diesem Thread. Also (fast) jeder Ing. weiß, dass Zinkdruckguss zum billigsten vom billigen gehört und nur Vorteile für den Hersteller bringt. Und wenn der Ing. in seinen nichttechnischen Nebenfächern neben Jurakrimskrams auch noch Wirtschaft hatte, dann ist zumindest ihm auch klar, dass hier der Hersteller rein wirtschaftliche Interessen verfolgt --> Gewinnmaximierung. Vorteile für den Endverbraucher gibt es keine.




Und Analyse nur mit "Was Kaputtmachen" :m



Fritze schrieb:


> und um nu für den Lacher zu sorgen --> interessant ist doch nur noch die Frage, ob und welche Auswirkungen dieses Material in der Angelrolle hat. Und bzgl. *der Robustheit kann das hier keiner ohne entsprechendes Material kaputt zu machen oder zu verschleißen.* Gibt ja diesbezüglich eine Reihe von Testverfahren - wobei man auch dort wieder beachten muss, ob solche Belastungen überhaupt in einer Angelrolle auftreten bzw. ob solche Laufleistungen bei einer Angelrolle überhaupt erreicht werden. Was ist denn, wenn sich ein Zahn bei vergleichsweise halber Belastung verabschiedet, aber diese Last nie in einer Rolle auftritt? Genau genommen dürfte eine solch hohe Überdimensionierung aber garnicht vorkommen, weil die maximal auftretenen Belastungsgrenzen eigentlich im Designprozess berücksichtig werden - sollten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So geht das, wenn man nicht nur ein Rumschnacker ist, :m
sondern ala Fritzes berechtigten Einwand mal ein bischen in einer Rolle rumbohrt.

So verpaßt man der Rolle ein paar Hightech-Leichtbaulöcher :vik:, hat Testmaterial bzw. feine zusammenhängende Späne,

und: Stellt fest, dass dieses recht schwere und daher mit Zink versehene Getriebematerial sich fast so schwer bohren läßt wie gezogenes Stahlblech. Die Späne haben aber noch den feinen Zusammenhalt des Alu.

Diese Legierung zumindest ist "voll geil" #6 #6 was die Härte und Zähigkeit betrifft. :m
.
.


----------



## maesox (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das ist ja hier langsam wie in der Knoff-Hoff-Show!!:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Diese Legierung zumindest ist "voll geil" #6 #6 was die Härte und Zähigkeit betrifft..



Detprooved.


----------



## Slotti (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nachdem du jetzt 2 Löcher in ein Getrieberitzel einer TP FC ?  gebohrt hast ist eine TP FC jetzt voll gut ? und somit war die wochenlange Diskussion über Zinkgetriebe total überflüssig ?

Wer waren eigentlich nochmel die ärgsten Kritiker ?


irgendwie cool


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

nur mal ne Frage: ist das auf dem Foto von einer FC?
das ist doch 6 Kant, bei einer FC wird doch der Kurbelarm eingeschraubt, da sollte das rund sein.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Det, du sagst ja garnicht von welcher Rolle das Rad ist. Tatsächlich Shimano? Nein oder?


----------



## Khaane (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hört sich interessant an - Aber zu welcher Shimano gehört das Ritzel, eine TP-FC ist es ja nicht?

Wenn ich tippen dürfte, sieht eher nach ner Zauber aus.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an - Aber zu welcher Shimano gehört das Ritzel, eine TP-FC ist es ja nicht?
> 
> Wenn ich tippen dürfte, sieht eher nach ner Zauber aus.



oder ner Ecusima, sofern er sich mit sowas abgibt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Khaane (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> oder ner Ecusima, sofern er sich mit sowas abgibt.|kopfkrat



Könnte auch sein, du hast doch nicht etwa eine der beiden schönen Ecusimas geopfert?

Nein, so skrupellos kann Det nicht sein. |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Det, du sagst ja garnicht von welcher Rolle das Rad ist. Tatsächlich Shimano? Nein oder?



Eine antwort bekommen wir schon oder? Oder ist das ein Geheimnis?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Soso Det, ich hatte aus Deinem Munde bislang immer nur gehört: "Zink ist Schai$$e".... wie kommt auf einmal der Sinneswandel????


Das stimmt nicht ganz, Martin. 
Weitgehend-Voll-Zink, also Brösel-Zink Legierung ist Schai$$e.

-> Auf dem Trip, dass es von der Legierung abhängt, waren wir aber schon recht früh gekommen, da herrschte keine Uneinigkeit.

-> Das das beim Großrad durchaus verträglich sein kann, beim Pinion Gear aber Messing hingehört, dass alle "Vernünftigen" Rollen mit den wenigen Ausnahmen bei Shimano wie Alivio und Hyperloop auch haben, das war auch klar, und Nick_A hatte das für die TP-FC gezeigt.

-> Schließlich hab ich gerade immer auf dem Pinion_Gear aus Messing, und einer noch spanbildenden genügen zähen Legierung *mit genügend Alu* herumgeritten.

Fall das nicht richtig rübergekommen ist - kann man oben ja leicht nachlesen - dann haben wir aber böse aneinander vorbei geredet.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Könnte auch sein, du hast doch nicht etwa eine der beiden schönen Ecusimas geopfert?
> 
> Nein, so skrupellos kann Det nicht sein. |supergri



Von geopfert kann man ja nicht reden, schließlich ist nichts kaputt gemacht worden, nur leichter.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Det, du sagst ja garnicht von welcher Rolle das Rad ist. Tatsächlich Shimano? Nein oder?




Gibt wohl keine Antwort.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Det, du sagst ja garnicht von welcher Rolle das Rad ist. Tatsächlich Shimano? Nein oder?



Doch, Augenblick, so schnelle schaffe ich die alle nicht. 

Das Rad ist von Kai's "kaputter" WFT-Alubraid 40, die eigentlich gar nicht so kaputt ist. Das Großrad erfreut sich z.B. besten Zustandes, ist um ein Vielfaches schwerer als ein Stella-Dur-Alu Rad, aber es geht trotz recht viel Zink gar nicht kaputt und es ist soviel Aluminium drin, dass es noch die langen Späne erzeugt, die bei einer "billigen" Zink-Legierung nur wegbröseln.

Und ich wette auch meinen Schlüppi (wie Fritze das vorschlug ), dass Shimano jetzt einfach dieses Consumer-Class Getriebematerial für das Großrad kopiert hat, da es brauchbar und billiger zu produzieren ist. Und die mitgegossene Achse eine Ecke stabiler ist als die Dur-Alu Achse der einfachen Shimano-Getrieberäder (bis Stella incl.), sofern die eben keine separate eingesetzte Achse aus einem anderen Material haben (PG-Class oder so).


----------



## Algon (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Von geopfert kann man ja nicht reden, schließlich ist nichts kaputt gemacht worden, nur leichter.


 
gepimt. |rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Aber woher weisst du, dass es sich um eine Zink-Alu-Legierung und nicht um eine normale Alulegierung handelt?

Hast du die Dichte ermittelt?


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das Rad ist von Kai's "kaputter" WFT-Alubraid 40, die eigentlich gar nicht so kaputt ist. Das Großrad erfreut sich z.B. besten Zustandes, ist um ein Vielfaches mehr als 3mal schwerer als ein Stella-Dur-Alu Rad, aber es geht trotz recht viel Zink gar nicht kaputt und es ist soviel Aluminium drin, dass es noch die langen Späne erzeugt, die bei einer "billigen" Zink-Legierung nur wegbröseln.
> 
> Und ich wette auch meinen Schlüppi (wie Fritze das vorschlug ), dass Shimano jetzt einfach dieses Consumer-Class Getriebematerial für das Großrad kopiert hat, da es brauchbar und billiger zu produzieren ist. Und die mitgegossene Achse eine Ecke stabiler ist als die Dur-Alu Achse der einfachen Shimano-Getrieberäder (bis Stella), sofern die eben keine separate eingesetzte Achse aus einem anderen Material haben (PC-Class oder so).



Das läßt wohl nur einen Schluß zu. Künftig Shimano meiden wo die das einfach so kopiert haben - und zukünftig Alubraids kaufen. Günstiger, haltbarer und eben das Original und kein billiger Nachbau.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Aber woher weisst du, dass es sich um eine Zink-Alu-Legierung und nicht um eine normale Alulegierung handelt?
> Hast du die Dichte ermittelt?


Immerhin kann ich verschiedene Räder wiegen , und bei eklataten Unterschieden von Vielfachen, die bei ziemlich gleichen Großradvolumen einfach nicht so auftreten können, ist es sehr naheliegend, vor allem wenn man von dem einem Rad die Leichtigkeit von Dur-Alu sicher hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das läßt wohl nur einen Schluß zu. Künftig Shimano meiden wo die das einfach so kopiert haben - und zukünftig Alubraids kaufen. Günstiger, haltbarer und eben das Original und kein billiger Nachbau.


Quatsch, hab ich nicht gesagt und geschrieben: :m

Sondern, wie naheliegend auch für die TP-FC, dass so eine billige "mit Alu plus Zink" gemachte Legierung durchaus sehr brauchbar sein kann, und dieses sozusagen einen Low-Cost State-of-the-Art darstellt, den man heutzutage so bauen kann.

Und eben beruhigt kaufen kann, darum geht es vielen ja! :m

Wer mir ein TP-FC Rad schickt, bohre ich dann auch gerne! #6
:q


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Det
das aber trotz allem der Rückschluss aus einem unbekannten Material ( der Alubraid) auf ein unbekanntes Material der FC.
Auch wenn ich dein Fazit dazu unterstütze. Nur aus anderen Gründen
Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das dass keine genaue Aussage über die TP-FC sein kann, sehe ich schon auch so. 
Aber eben der Tenor, dass man sowas in brauchbar vernünftig bauen kann, schließlich wird das gezeigte Großrad noch erheblich günstiger verkauft als das in der TP-FC. Und jeweils mit einem Pinion-Gear aus Messing gepaart.

Finde deinen neuen Thread zu Erfahrungen und gefangene Fische mit der TP-FC von der Idee her sehr gut! #6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=163101


----------



## Wanderer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Natürlich sind da wieder viele Spekulationen drin. Trotzdem fand ich den Beitrag von Angeldet super und hochinteressant.#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Lustig, gerade bekomme ich eine PN wo mir ein Bekannter erzählt, dass der Verkäufer eines weithin bekannten Gerätehändlers ihm vom Erwerb einer TP FC abgeraten habe, weil diese Kugellager aus Zink habe.

Detlef, möglicherweise ergibt sich da ein neuer Fahndungs- und Untersuchungsansatz - möglich wäre es ja.

Von der Bohrung eines Getriebeteils auf die Qualität eines Bauteils zu schliessen welches man nicht mal gesehen hat und das von einer anderen Firma kommt, das erfordert schon etwas interpretativen Mut. Chapeau!!!

Wat bin ick froh, dat meine TP so einen ganzen Tüddel nicht hat. Nix mit FC; FA und FB-Schrott.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Lustig, gerade bekomme ich eine PN wo mir ein Bekannter erzählt, dass der Verkäufer eines weithin bekannten Gerätehändlers ihm vom Erwerb einer TP FC abgeraten habe, weil diese Kugellager aus Zink habe.


Da siehst Du, welche Wellen und Ausläufer das ganze geschlagen hat, welche Verunsicherung sich im großen deutschen Anglerland, ach was - Europa-Anglerland ausgebreitet hat. :m

Da ist jeder kleine positive Faktor, jeder rettende Strohhalm doch was sehr erwünschtes, geradezu ersehntes.

Also jetzt steht einfach die Probebohrung in einer TP-FC mal an ... brauche ein Großrad. 

Wenn wir Glück haben, angelt vlt. mal bald einer eine kaputt |kopfkrat, steht die dann bei ebay?


----------



## Nick_A (18. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das dass keine genaue Aussage über die TP-FC sein kann, sehe ich schon auch so.
> Aber eben der Tenor, dass man sowas in brauchbar vernünftig bauen kann, schließlich wird das gezeigte Großrad noch erheblich günstiger verkauft als das in der TP-FC. Und jeweils mit einem Pinion-Gear aus Messing gepaart.
> 
> Finde deinen neuen Thread zu Erfahrungen und gefangene Fische mit der TP-FC von der Idee her sehr gut! #6
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=163101




Sodala...erste Bilder drinnen ... morgen dann noch zwei metrige mehr


----------



## Nick_A (18. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Det #h

auch wenn die Aussagekraft Deines Versuchs uns nicht gerade viel weiterbringt   .... witzig ist er allemal ! :q :q

Aber von meinen beiden TP 4000 FC bekommst Du kein Rad zum Probebohren, genauso wenig von meiner Branzino, Stella 8000 SW, o.ä.

Wobei ... meine Branzino könnte ja vielleicht dadurch nochmals 5 Gramm leichter werden ***LACH***


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Also 6 Löcher von 4mm im Großrad brächten ca. 1g weniger, ich hab das natürlich nachgewogen - überlegs Dir! :m :q

(Mal so nebenbei: Der Threadtitel ist nicht: "Ist die TP-FC oder deren Getriebe okay?" Gibt ja schon noch ein paar mehr Rollen )


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Angeldet

kannst du vielleicht nochmal 2 Löcher in das Großrad der Alivio bohren? da sollte man doch im Vergleich einen Unterschied sehen können, das ist für Laien wie mich dann etwas besser nachvollziehbar.


----------



## henningcl (18. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Detprooved.



wohl eher deadprooved


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> kannst du vielleicht nochmal 2 Löcher in das Großrad der Alivio bohren? da sollte man doch im Vergleich einen Unterschied sehen können, das ist für Laien wie mich dann etwas besser nachvollziehbar.


Genau das mache ich als nächstes. 

Die Ryobi Ecusima und die Daiwa Sweepfire E kommen auch noch "dran" , das ist dann der Auftakt zu einem 29 EUR Rollen Vergleich.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das Rad ist von Kai's "kaputter" WFT-Alubraid 40



Ich wußte es, das Rad kam mir doch gleich bekannt vor! :vik:

Sind das Beschleunigungslöcher?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2009)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nein, die Gewichtsersparnis ist leider bescheiden, mit ca. 0.15g pro Loch.
Das Main Gear sieht nach dem Bohren aber gleich irgenwie edler und wertiger aus :m, wie die gelochten Spulenglocken halt auch.
Muss das mal weiter verfolgen.

Erstmal ist das Bohren selber eine gute Probe für die Materialhärte+Festigkeit,
dann ist das eine Probenentnahme gewesen, die ich mr.pepse mal zuschicken könnte, wenn der sich wieder meldet.  
So ein Briefumschlag mit ein paar Bohrspanproben in kleinen Beuteln ist ganz einfach zu handeln.

Und wie einige schon vermutet und andere gezweifelt haben:
Das Main Gear ist dadurch nicht in der Funktion beeinträchtigt, jedenfalls solange man die Löcher nicht zu groß bohrt.


----------



## stichling-hunter (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mir ist meine 2500er Twinpower beim Drill eines 85er Hechtes kaputt gegangen (Zahnfluke im Getriebe abgescherrt), wurde aber problemlos umgetauscht (naja wenn man die Bearbeitungszeit mal außen vor lässt), da es sich wohl um einen Materialfehler gehandelt hat.
Vorher hat die Rolle aber rund ein dreiviertel Jahr absolut ordentlich und ohne Mängel ihren Dienst getan und mehrere Meterfische gedrillt #6


.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Twinpower FC 2500?


----------



## stichling-hunter (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ja, ist m.E. doch auch die einzige Twinpower mit Zinkdruckgussgetriebe.


.


----------



## Algon (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Mir ist meine 2500er Twinpower beim Drill eines 85er Hechtes kaputt gegangen (Zahnfluke im Getriebe abgescherrt),


naja, 85Hecht mit 2500 Rolle (evtl noch über die Rolle gedrillt), da kann das schon mal vorkommen, auch ohne Materialfehler.

MfG Algon


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, *85Hecht* mit 2500 Rolle (evtl noch über die Rolle gedrillt), da kann das schon mal vorkommen, auch ohne Materialfehler.
> 
> MfG Algon



+ mehrere Meterfische


----------



## Algon (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, 85Hecht mit *2500* Rolle (*evtl noch über die Rolle gedrillt*), da *kann* das schon mal *vorkommen*, auch ohne Materialfehler.
> 
> MfG Algon


 

MfG Algon


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

häh, wo ist das Problem ? Sowas sollte eine 2500er ohne Probleme mitmachen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das er eine Schnur in der Kat. ca. 6 kg verwendet. Warum sollte das eine 2500er nicht mitmachen.
Einer Excia 2000 oder einer Sorön STX20 würde ich das auch auf Dauer antun.


----------



## Tisie (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Algon,



Algon schrieb:


> naja, 85Hecht mit 2500 Rolle (evtl noch über die Rolle gedrillt), da kann das schon mal vorkommen, auch ohne Materialfehler.


wie soll man denn sonst drillen, wenn nicht über die Rolle? Holst Du Deine Schnur per Hand ein und rollst hinterher die lose Schnur auf? 

Sorry, aber ich habe selten solchen Quatsch gelesen. Wir haben schon mit 1000er und 2500er Rollen Marmorkarpfen gedrillt und die laufen immernoch wunderbar. Ich habe auch schon einen 90er Hecht mit 'ner 750er Symetre gedrillt und auch die läuft noch super. Ein 85er Hecht ist für eine 2500er Rolle prinzipiell keine Herausforderung.

Mit einem stimmigen Setup, d.h. zur Rute/Anwendung passende Rollengröße und Schnurstärke, sollte die Rolle jeden Drill bei entsprechender Bremseinstellung wegstecken. Das erwarte ich einfach von einer Rolle, ansonsten ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler.

Von wirklichen Materialfehlern mal abgesehen, sind viele Rollenschäden sicher auf Fehler in der Anwendung (unstimmiges Setup) und falsche Handhabung (z.B. beim Hängerlösen, Drill) zurückzuführen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Merlin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kann mir mal einer erklären was das Problem sein soll, wenn man mit einer 2500 Rolle einen Hecht drillt.
Das Innenleben ist doch aus den gleichen Materialien etc. wie bei einer großen Rolle, oft haben mehrere Rollengrößen sogar das genau gleiche Getriebe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Von wirklichen Materialfehlern mal abgesehen, sind viele Rollenschäden sicher auf Fehler in der Anwendung (unstimmiges Setup)


Seh ich auch so. 
Eine 12 Kilo-Geflochtene für so ne Minirolle z. B. - das kann kein Getriebe aus bezahlbarem Material aushalten... Sowas ist schliesslich auf maximal 3- oder 4 Kilo Schnüre ausgelegt..
;-))


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Wenn ich mir einige Clips auf YouTube so ansehe, dann wundert es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht das die Rollen nach dem Drill eines größeren Fischen kaputt sind. Der Fisch zieht in eine Richtung, Rute biegt sich durch und dann wird erstmal gekurbelt bis sich fast die Kurbel verbiegt.
Ist auf niemanden aus diesem Thread bezogen, aber so kann man jede Rolle kaputtdrillen.


----------



## DRU (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

edit: @welsfänger

Ach sei mal nicht so kleinig.

Du kannst dass Deinen Rollen ja auch gerne antun, nur erstmal muss man in so kurzer Zeit mehrere Meterfische ans Band bekommen und dann muss man auch noch das Pech eines Materialfehlers haben. Könnte bei einer Söron oder Excia auch der Fall sein .
Oder eben an falscher Handhabung.


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einige Clips auf YouTube so ansehe, dann wundert es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht das die Rollen nach dem Drill eines größeren Fischen kaputt sind. Der Fisch zieht in eine Richtung, Rute biegt sich durch und dann wird erstmal gekurbelt bis sich fast die Kurbel verbiegt.
> Ist auf niemanden aus diesem Thread bezogen, aber so kann man jede Rolle kaputtdrillen.


genau das meine ich mit, über die Rolle gedrillt, und dann noch die Bremse zugeballert. Dabei kann man schon mal eine 2500 (ohne Materilalfehler) schrotten.

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



> Wenn man die Bremse einer Rolle auf 3 oder 4 Kilo zuknallt, kann man wohl jeden Hecht u-1m einkurbeln...


Nicht 3 oder 4 Kilo Bremskraft (das schaffen solche Minis eh nicht), sondern auf Schnüre solcher Tragkraft ausgelegt.


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe selten solchen Quatsch gelesen.



naja, da frage mal Deinen Händler der kann Dir da bestimmt paar Geschichten erzählen. Das Ihr angeln könnt bestreitet doch keiner. Ich habe nicht geschrieben das man keinen 85Hecht mit einer 2500Rolle fangen kann. Ich habe nur geschrieben, das es möglich ist (Einkurbeln,Bremse, usw.) eine 2500Rolle(auch ohne Materialfehler) bei einem 85Hecht zu schrotten.

MfG Algon


----------



## Merlin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Man kann auch mit dem Auto über die Rolle fahren....:q:q


----------



## Tisie (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Algon,



Algon schrieb:


> naja, da frage mal Deinen Händler der kann Dir da bestimmt paar Geschichten erzählen. Das Ihr angeln könnt bestreitet doch keiner. Ich habe nicht geschrieben das man keinen 85Hecht mit einer 2500Rolle fangen kann. Ich habe nur geschrieben, das es möglich ist (Einkurbeln,Bremse, usw.) eine 2500Rolle(auch ohne Materialfehler) bei einem 85Hecht zu schrotten.



klar, man kann die Rute auch gleich mit schrotten, wenn man den 85er Hecht damit heraushebt  ... war auch nicht böse gemeint, aber Deine Aussage kam recht grundsätzlich rüber und grundsätzlich ist eine 2500er Rolle für den Fang eines 85er Hechtes absolut geeignet.

Es ist auch unstrittig, daß es einige Angler gibt, die nicht mit ihrem Gerät umgehen können, aber das sollte nicht als Maßstab für die Beurteilung der Robustheit einer Rolle oder der generellen Eignung einer Rollengröße zum Fang bestimmter Fischarten/-größen herangezogen werden.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich klinke mich mal ein, da ich davon nicht viel Ahnung habe und frage mal nach. 
Habe jetzt auch nicht alle 173 Seiten dieses Threads gelesen, aber Grundsätzlich ist doch Zinkguß ein eher sprödes und grobporiges Material, oder? Ich meine jetzt nicht die behandelte Oberfläche die zu sehen ist, wenn man eine Rolle aufschraubt!
Hat da nicht selbst Aluminium oder Bronze z.b. eine höhere Festigkeit im Vergleich? Bekommt man da nicht automatisch so Gedanken, das solch ein Getriebe anfällig für Zahnradausfallerscheinungen ist?

Davon ab, eine 2500er sollte mit einem 85er Hecht zumindest theoretisch ohne weiteres fertig werden! Ich habe auch schon Karpfen von über 70cm an meiner uralten Shamoni 1500er Rolle mit Kampfbremse an der Matchrute gedrillt und mit etwas Gefühl klappt dat ganz gut. Aber an Zahnradausfall leidet die nit! 

Just my 2 Cents #h


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Deine Aussage kam recht grundsätzlich rüber und grundsätzlich ist eine 2500er Rolle für den Fang eines 85er Hechtes absolut geeignet.





Algon schrieb:


> naja, 85Hecht mit 2500 Rolle (evtl noch über die Rolle gedrillt), da *kann* das schon mal vorkommen, auch ohne Materialfehler.
> 
> MfG Algon



unter grundsätzlich verstehe ich was anderes, aber egal.


MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> aber Grundsätzlich ist doch Zinkguß ein eher sprödes und grobporiges Material, oder?


Es handelt sich auch nicht um reines Zink, es ist eine Zinklegierung.

MfG Algon


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Kannst Du mir die Legierung bitte aufschlüsseln?


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir die Legierung bitte aufschlüsseln?



das kann keiner, außer der Hersteller.

MfG Algon


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Also ist alles was hier steht rein spekulativ und kann ohne genaue Herstellerangaben oder einer Laboranalyse nicht auf den Punkt gebracht werden.
Was soll denn diese besondere Zinklegierung bewirken? Schutz vor Rost? 3gr Gewichtsersparnis? Marketinggag?

LG

Doc


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Also ist alles was hier steht rein spekulativ und kann ohne genaue Herstellerangaben oder einer Laboranalyse nicht auf den Punkt gebracht werden.
> Was soll denn diese besondere Zinklegierung bewirken? Schutz vor Rost? 3gr Gewichtsersparnis? Marketinggag?
> 
> LG
> ...



na dann.
Willkommen im Zinkgußgetriebethread.


MfG Algon


----------



## Merlin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Doc

ich glaube das steht auf Seite 73 :q

Aber vielleicht hat ja inzwischen jemand neue Erkenntnisse oder praktische Ehrfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## stichling-hunter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Denke schon dass ich immer ein passendes "Setup" zusammenstelle.
In diesem Fall war es die genannte 2500er TP geparrt mit einer Aspire 240 mh (15-40g), als Schnur hab ich eine 4,5kg Suffix Braid drauf.
Die metrigen Fische vorher waren folgende:
Hecht 1,09m
Hecht 1,02m
Hecht 97cm
Wels 1,21m

Drillen tu ich immer sehr konsequent, zum einen um ein eventuelles zurücksetzen zu ermöglichen und zum anderen um den Fisch von Unterständen fern zuhalten (da muss man manchmal schon sehr stark pumpen und kurbeln). Aber wie gesagt es lag wohl eher an einem Materialfehler als an falscher Benutzung!


.


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich vermute mal (!) das Leute, die auf den Zinkkrempel zuerst geschworen haben, dat Zeugs mittlerweile stillschweigend entsorgt haben. Was nicht heißen muss das diese Zinkguß legierten Getriebe mit mit doppelmops und haumichblau nicht durchaus brauchbar sind. Aber auf Dauer und bei starker Belastung hätte ich da ein Problem mit dem Vertrauen.


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> 2500er TP geparrt mit einer Aspire 240 mh (15-40g), als Schnur hab ich eine 4,5kg Suffix Braid drauf.
> Die metrigen Fische vorher waren folgende:
> Hecht 1,09m
> Hecht 1,02m
> ...



sorry, auch wenn alle wieder auf mir rumhacken werden.
Diese Combo wäre mir für diese Fische zu leicht. Mal einen ja, aber mehrere?

MfG Algon


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mal 'ne kurze Zwischenfrage, was hat denn z.Bsp. meine Sargus für ein Getriebe?


----------



## taxel (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal (!) das Leute, die auf den Zinkkrempel zuerst geschworen haben, dat Zeugs mittlerweile stillschweigend entsorgt haben. Was nicht heißen muss das diese Zinkguß legierten Getriebe mit mit doppelmops und haumichblau nicht durchaus brauchbar sind. Aber auf Dauer und bei starker Belastung hätte ich da ein Problem mit dem Vertrauen.


 
Schön das sich wieder ein User gefunden hat, der mit derartig qualifizierten Äußerungen zum Fortbestehen dieses Tröts beiträgt. #6

Sonst noch jemand mit ähnlich fundierten Materialanalysen und psychologischen Betrachtungen über Zinkgetriebebenutzer hier? |welcome:


----------



## stichling-hunter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@Algon: Leider kann man den Fischen nicht vorschreiben auf was sie beißen sollen! Ich stell meine Kombo nach den zu fischenden Ködern zusammen, in diesem Fall primär 8-12cm Gummifische 
Trotz alledem war die Kombo nie an ihren absoluten Belastungslimit (zumindest die Rute und Rollenkörper nicht, in ein Getriebe schaut's sich während des Drills schlecht rein) und die Fische immer kontrollierbar.


.


----------



## Khaane (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das die Zinklegierung nicht besser als eine kaltgeschmiedete Alulegierung ist, war wohl jedem klar.

Man kann ja mal versuchen eine Zinklegierung wie die Alulegierung zu schmieden.  

Der Guss hat auch den extremen Nachteil, dass man fehlerhafte Einschlussstellen nicht erkennt, bei Alu werden diese spätestens nach dem Kaltschmieden offensichtlich.

Offensichtlich handelt es sich bei der schadhaften Twinpower um einen Grenzfall, sonst hätte man von deutlich mehr Schäden gehört.


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ja Taxel, ich freu mich drüber das ich Dir eine Freude machen konnte! 
Aber lies meinen Text noch mal laaaaangsam und du wirst bei lesen feststellen, das ich weder analysiert habe noch mit tiefenpsychologischer Betrachtung andere User hier zerlegt habe! Ich habe lediglich meine Gedanken geschrieben und keine Aussage getätigt! 

Gruß

Doc


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> @Algon: Leider kann man den Fischen nicht vorschreiben auf was sie beißen sollen! Ich stell meine Kombo nach den zu fischenden Ködern zusammen, in diesem Fall primär 8-12cm Gummifische
> Trotz alledem war die Kombo nie an ihren absoluten Belastungslimit (zumindest die Rute und Rollenkörper nicht, in ein Getriebe schaut's sich während des Drills schlecht rein) und die Fische immer kontrollierbar.



stimmt, leider kann man sich den Fisch nicht aussuchen. Ich meine ja nur, das *ich* bei dieser Combo und  u bei einem immer sehr konsequent Drill dieser großen Fische nicht umbedingt von einem Materialfehler ausgehen würde.


MfG Algon


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das die Zinklegierung nicht besser als eine kaltgeschmiedete Alulegierung ist, war wohl jedem klar.
> 
> Man kann ja mal versuchen eine Zinklegierung wie die Alulegierung zu schmieden.
> 
> *Der Guss hat auch den extremen Nachteil, dass man fehlerhafte Einschlussstellen nicht erkennt, bei Alu werden diese spätestens nach dem Kaltschmieden offensichtlich.*




Merci! #6


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mal 'ne kurze Zwischenfrage, was hat denn z.Bsp. meine Sargus für ein Getriebe?



Kein Problem..........
Deine Sargus hat ein Zahnradgetriebe.|supergri


MfG Algon


----------



## Merlin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Was ist denn ein Zahnradgetriebe :q


----------



## taxel (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Das funktioniert, in dem Öl und Pressluft in elektrische Energie umgewandelt werden.


----------



## Tisie (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hallo Algon,



Algon schrieb:


> unter grundsätzlich verstehe ich was anderes, aber egal.


Du hast Deine Aussage nicht auf Anwendungsfehler eingegrenzt, d.h. daß eine 2500er Rolle grundsätzlich beim Drill eines 85er Hechtes kaputt gehen kann und das bestreite ich eben, wenn die Rolle ordentlich konstruiert wurde, keine Materialfehler hat und mit einem passendem Setup ohne grobe Anwendungsfehler eingesetzt wird.



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Denke schon dass ich immer ein passendes "Setup" zusammenstelle.
> In diesem Fall war es die genannte 2500er TP geparrt mit einer Aspire 240 mh (15-40g), als Schnur hab ich eine 4,5kg Suffix Braid drauf.


Das ist ein absolut stimmiges Setup #6



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Drillen tu ich immer sehr konsequent, zum einen um ein eventuelles zurücksetzen zu ermöglichen und zum anderen um den Fisch von Unterständen fern zuhalten (da muss man manchmal schon sehr stark pumpen und kurbeln). Aber wie gesagt es lag wohl eher an einem Materialfehler als an falscher Benutzung!


Genauso handhabe ich das auch #6 ... wichtig erscheint mir, daß im Moment des Kurbelns nicht zu viel Druck auf die Rolle kommt, da dieser direkt auf's Getriebe/Wormshaft wirkt. Wenn der Fisch Druck macht, halte ich dagegen (ohne zu kurbeln - macht ja auch keinen Sinn), wenn der Druck nachläßt, nehme ich Schnur auf (beim Pumpen nur in der Abwärtsbewegung der Rute = weniger Druck). Hat bisher immer gut funktioniert, auch bei größeren Fischen und straffer Bremseinstellung.



Algon schrieb:


> Diese Combo wäre mir für diese Fische zu leicht. Mal einen ja, aber mehrere?


Wie gesagt, wir haben schon mit ähnlichen und teilweise auch leichteren Kombos (zufällig beim Zanderangeln gehakte) Marmorkarpfen ausgedrillt und deren Drill ist ein anderer Schnack als der Drill eines großen Hechtes. Die Auswahl der Gerätekombination (beim heimischen Raubfischangeln) wird in erster Linie durch die verwendeten Köder bestimmt. Selbst beim leichten Barschangeln beißen mal größere Hechte, die meist erfolgreich ausgedrillt werden können (ein vernünftiges Setup und etwas Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Gerät beim Drill größerer Fische vorausgesetzt). Was soll denn an der Rolle kaputt gehen, wenn der Fisch gegen Rücklaufsperre und Bremse Schnur nimmt (ohne daß man gleichzeitig kurbelt)?



Khaane schrieb:


> Offensichtlich handelt es sich bei der schadhaften Twinpower um einen Grenzfall, sonst hätte man von deutlich mehr Schäden gehört.


That's it #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Das ist ein absolut stimmiges Setup #6


Das Setup stimmt, nur nicht die Fischgröße. 
Mich wundert es nicht das die 2500 ne Grätsche gemacht hat.
Hat Shimano gesagt das es ein Materialfehler ist, oder ist es Deine Vermutung?

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



taxel schrieb:


> Das funktioniert, in dem Öl und Pressluft in elektrische Energie umgewandelt werden.


|bigeyes
Hä, was?
|kopfkrat



MfG Algon


----------



## Merlin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ist doch möglich mit einer UL Combo einen hecht zu drillen..
Wieso sollte da gleich die Rolle kaputt gehen.???

Es sein denn die Pressluft Zufuhr funktioniert nicht richtig:q


----------



## taxel (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ist doch möglich mit einer UL Combo einen hecht zu drillen..
> Wieso sollte da gleich die Rolle kaputt gehen.???


 
Sehe ich genau so. Eine stimmiges Setup macht es einem Fisch praktisch unmöglich die Rolle zu zerstören. Zu schwere Köder oder unsachgemäß gelöste Hänger sind da viel kritischer.



Merlin schrieb:


> Es sein denn die Pressluft Zufuhr funktioniert nicht richtig:q


 
Oder die Viskusität des Öls ist zu gering um einen ausreichente Amplitude im Enegriemodulator zu erzeugen. |znaika:


----------



## Slotti (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> Das Setup stimmt, nur nicht die Fischgröße.
> Mich wundert es nicht das die 2500 ne Grätsche gemacht hat.



naja jetzt mal ehrlich so ein Hecht ist doch kein Torpedo, meistens werden schwerere Ruten und Rollen doch wegen der Ködergröße und nicht wegen der Fischgröße eingesetzt. Sofern die äußeren Umstände ein kontrolliertes Drillen erlauben sehe ich mit der Kombo kein Problem.

Vor 2 Wochen war mir auch der erste Meter vergönnt, der Hecht ist auf einen relativ kleinen Salmo Perch 9cm eingestiegen. Rute war eine 2,30m 30er VHF mit einer 2500er Daiwa (Schnur war eine Stroft R2 mit 5Kg Stahlvorfach). Der Drill war echt gut und der Fisch hat gefightet aber nach gefühlten 10min und warscheinlich echten 5 min war der Zauber auch schon vorbei und ich konnte ihn landen. Gefischt habe ich vom Boot aus.

Das man für große Hechte unbedingt schweres Gerät braucht ist sofern die äußeren Bedingungen passen (keine Hindernisse im Wasser) in meinen Augen ziemlicher Quatsch, vorausgesetzt man weiß seine Bremse richtig einzustellen.


Hat aber alles nix mit den Zinkgetrieben zu tun. 

Gäbe aber einen echt schönen Threadtitel : *"Riesenweasler zerlegt Zinkgetriebe der TP FC"*


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ist doch möglich mit einer UL Combo einen hecht zu drillen..
> Wieso sollte da gleich die Rolle kaputt gehen.???



na klar geht das.....

aber:
Hecht 1,09m
Hecht 1,02m
Hecht 97cm
Wels 1,21m

+  Hecht 85cm

kann dann auch schon mal zuviel für eine 2500 sein.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Prinzipiell hält eine 2500er Rolle sicher auch Meterfische aus.

Hatte mit meiner 2,5er Shimi auch schon ein paar Meterfische bis ca. 80 Pfund, allerdings hat die auch kein Zinglegierungsgetriebe, deswegen schlecht als Vergleich.

Die Rolle hier hatte wohl schon ein gewisses Pensum, wenn man sich die Fänge mal anschaut. Dennoch denke ich das jede Rolle so konstruiert sein sollte, das die maximale Bremskraft der Rolle die mechanische Belastbarkeit der Rolle nicht überschreitet. Egal welcher Hersteller oder welches Getriebematerial.

Daher gibt es bei echten UL-Anwendungen auch keine Probleme: Mit den Schnüren von 1 oder 2 kg Tragkraft kann man keine Rolle schrotten.

Insgesamt denke ich ein Fall für die Garantieabteilung, vermute mal die werden das kulant abwickeln...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> Kein Problem..........
> Deine Sargus hat ein Zahnradgetriebe.|supergri
> 
> 
> ...





taxel schrieb:


> Das funktioniert, in dem Öl und Pressluft in elektrische Energie umgewandelt werden.



So ist das zu einfach erklärt: Öl verhält sich grundsätzlich aerophob, deshalb wird in diesem Fall ein spezielles, hydratisierendes Gemisch, welches einen Fluidaltransmitter mit lipophiler Interrapsis aufweist, verwendet!


----------



## Tisie (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hi Algon,



Algon schrieb:


> ... kann dann auch schon mal zuviel für eine 2500 sein.
> Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


ist ja OK, jedem seine Meinung, dafür ist ja ein Forum da ... nur mal so interessehalber: hast Du Dir Deine Meinung anhand eigener praktischer Erfahrungswerte gebildet oder ist das eher so ein Bauchgefühl? 

--- OFF TOPIC ON ---

Hi Mark,



Slotti schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen war mir auch der erste Meter vergönnt, der Hecht ist auf einen relativ kleinen Salmo Perch 9cm eingestiegen. Rute war eine 2,30m 30er VHF ...


Glückwunsch, das ist doch ein Einstand nach Maß für Deine kleine, schicke VHF - freut mich für Dich #6 #h ... gibt's Fotos?

--- OFF TOPIC OFF ---

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Khaane (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> na klar geht das.....
> 
> aber:
> Hecht 1,09m
> ...



Das sollte ne 2500er locker wegstecken, hatte ne 2500er Stradic FI in DK auch über Nacht vom Boot aus auf Dorsch eingesetzt, die hat sich zwar ohne Ende gequält, aber läuft noch tadellos. 

Ganz zu schweigen von der gleich schweren ABU Cardinal 704LX, mit der habe ich schon mindestens 80kg an Dorsch, teilweise auch größere Dubletten rausgewuchtet, von Verschleiss keine Spur - Sie läuft sogar noch besser, sozusagen erst richtig eingelaufen. #h

Und nen Hecht macht doch keinen Druck auf die Rolle, die Viecher ziehen ein paar Meter von der Rolle runter, ein, zwei Zwischenspurts und sind müde. Die Fische werden ja über die Rute gedrillt und nicht über die Rolle.

Klar, wenn man mit ner 18gr. Flitsche auf Meterhechte geht, dann kann es die Rolle auch mal zerlegen, wenn man wie wild gegenkurbelt.


----------



## Slotti (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Glückwunsch, das ist doch ein Einstand nach Maß für Deine kleine, schicke VHF - freut mich für Dich #6 #h ... gibt's Fotos?




Hallo Matthias,

thx 

ich schreib dir mal ne PN


----------



## Algon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das sollte ne 2500er locker wegstecken, hatte ne 2500er Stradic FI in DK auch über Nacht vom Boot aus auf Dorsch eingesetzt, die hat sich zwar ohne Ende gequält, aber läuft noch tadellos.


und wenn sie jetzt beim nächsten 85Hecht verreckt, dann war es eben ein Materialfehler.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Mann, mann, 

hätte sich bei Shimano Europa's Marketingabteilung nicht irgendein Scherzkeks gedacht, daß es ja eine ganz tolle Idee wäre mit dem Zinkanteil und der Herstellungsart eines Getriebeteiles zu hofieren, (weiß ja jedes Kind als was für ein "Superwerkstoff" Zink allgemein gilt) dann hätte es bis heute kein Schwein gemerkt. |supergri|supergri|supergri Hat wohl keiner dran gedacht, daß "Zink" in Verbindung mit "Guss" bei den Leuten nicht unbedingt als Qualitätsmerkmal ankommt (eher im Gegenteil).

Manchmal wird so getan, als wäre das die einzige Rolle auf der ganzen Welt, wo in irgend einer Form Zink im Material irgendwelcher Teile enthalten ist (kommt mir fast so vor).
Dabei handelt es sich nichtmal um ein "Zinkgetriebe", sondern lediglich um ein Antriebsrad aus einer ZINK/ALU-LEGIERUNG.

Viele würden sich bestimmt wundern, bei welchen Rollen überall noch der böse und verabscheuungswürdige ZINK drin ist... :q
Als kleiner Tip: das Großrad einer vielgeliebten Red Arc ist aus einem ähnlichen Material |supergri|supergri|supergri. Die Zahnräder, die Spulenhub und Hauptantrieb verbinden sogar aus ganz billigem Spritzguss! Und wer hat das seinerzeit herausgefunden und längst schon in diesem Thread - in deren Leiche ihr gerade herumstochert - gepostet? Der halbwegs anerkannte Boardrollenspezi AngelDet. 

Bevor das hier wieder losgeht empfehle ich jedem, der diesen Thread noch nie gesehen hat sich erstmal alles durchzulesen, ist nämlich alles schon längst durchgekaut. Es sei denn es gibt noch weitere Negativ- oder Positiverfahrungen mit der Rolle, die interessieren natürlich immer noch.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWukSEMScf4


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hihi, selbst dieses Video wurde hier schon ein -oder zweimal gepostet. :q


----------



## stichling-hunter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Algon schrieb:


> Hat Shimano gesagt das es ein Materialfehler ist, oder ist es Deine Vermutung?


Hat mir der Gerätehändler so erzählt.


.


----------



## Khaane (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWukSEMScf4



Es handelt sich dabei aber um die Sustain ohne Zinkgetriebe.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Ich weiß; sollte nur als Beispiel dienen das auch kleinere Rollen einige aushalten wenn die Qualität stimmt und der Angler kein kompletter Vollpfosten ist.
Das einzige was auf Dauer Schaden nimmt bzw. Schaden nehmen kann, ist das Kugellager beim Schnurlaufröllchen. Das Getriebe an sich sollte den Anforderungen gewachsen sein (Montagsmodelle außer Acht gelassen). Ich hab mit einer 3000er Technium mal einen Waller von 170cm ausgedrillt (war in einem Weiher ohne nennenswerte Hindernisse); die Rolle war zwar nach den ersten Fluchten etwas warm, aber die tut noch immer.


----------



## Debilofant (3. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So, aus mir zumindest aktuell aufgefallenem Anlass mag ich die Tröötleiche mal wiederbeleben, auch wenn vieles hier inzwischen von "Untoten" stammt.

Ich hatte mich über den Winter mal in Sachen unkaputtbare Stationärrollen zum Welsfischen zu informieren begonnen und bin dadurch u.a. auf die in der Vergangenheit sehr häufig empfohlene Penn-Spinfisher-Serie aufmerksam geworden.

Nu kommt´s: Ende 2012 wurde die 4. Generation mit den Penn-Spinfisher-SSM-Modellen von den aktuellen Modellen Penn-Spinfisher V abgelöst - und siehe da... ...es hat sich offensichtlich stillklammheimlich was beim Getriebe getan.

Spinfisher-SSM-Modelle: *Getriebe aus **Bronze/Edelstahl*
Spinfisher V-Modelle anno 2012/2013: *Getriebe aus Zink-Aluminium-Legierung*

Der Ruf der Spinfisher-Modelle basiert ja gerade darauf, dass man sie derbsten Belastungen aussetzen konnte. Auch die neuen Modelle haben nach Herstellerangaben Bremskräfte von bis zu roundabout 30 kg am Start, weshalb sich da bei mir momentan ziemliche Fragezeichen aufstellen, ob die Getriebeumstellung mit den wohl noch einmal etwas angehobenen Maximalbremskräften zusammenpasst, bzw. ob der Unkaputtbarkeitsstatus auch von den aktuellen Spinfisher-V-Modellen noch gehalten wird?

Mir fehlt leider der Überblick, was rückblickend die Umstellung bei den nicht wenigen Shimano-Modellen nach nun inzwischen ein paar Jahren an bemerkbaren Langzeiteffekten mit sich gebracht hat, oder aber womöglich auch nicht. #c

Aktuelles Feedback dazu wäre jedenfalls aufschlussreich.

Auf alle Fälle dürfte sich die Diskussion wohl spätestens dann erledigt haben, wenn nun aus dem von Extrembelastungen geprägten Einsatzbereich der neuen Penn-Spinfisher-V-Modelle, die vermutlich noch niemand über längere Zeit gefischt und an ihre Belastungsgrenzen gebracht haben dürfte, keine Klagen eintrudeln sollten. #c

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## melis (3. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

So ganz verstehe ich den Sinn deines Beitrags nicht.

Zinkguss und das von Penn verwendete AluminiumZink sind nicht das selbe(zudem soll da noch Bronze und Edelstahl drin sein und noch etwas mehr).
Desweiteren hat die Umstellung kaum etwas mit der Qualität zu tun, sondern mit dem seit langer Zeit schon nicht mehr Zeitgemäßem Gewicht. Und natürlich die Herstellungskosten.
Zudem sollte man bedenken, wenn ein Material vielleicht schlechter ist als ein anderes, kann Größe, Gewicht und Einsatz von Menge vieles ausgleichen. 
Die Spinfisher ist ja nun immer noch weit weg von den Leichtgewichten in der Klasse.

Aus meiner Sicht haben hochwertige Getriebe einzig den Vorteil immer einen tollen Lauf zu haben. Und sind wenn dann etwas haltbarer was Belastung angeht als die billigen. (Ausnahme Salzwasser). Da wo das billigen in die Knie geht, wird auch das höherwertige was ab bekommen.


Ich denke viele sind sehr froh darüber gewesen, von diesem Thread nichts mehr zu hören.


----------



## Pitti (3. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Nun glaube ich nicht daran, das Hersteller Ihre Produkte verschlechtern, um dann Ihre Kunden zu verlieren. Vertrauen was gewachsen ist in den Produkten, werden Sie nicht Riskieren.

Auch Alumotoren wurden früher sehr skeptisch betrachtet, sind heute aber im Rennsport nicht mehr wegzudenken.

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...0/technik_im_detail/zink_-_werkstoff_der.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

@ Pitti, schön wärs!

Mir sind diverse Beispiele geläufig, wo die Hersteller ihre Top Produkte versaut haben. Da haben auch meine Händler mit den Köpfen geschüttelt.

Bsp: Chub mit der Ur-Cassien Liege, de war richtig top, Nash mit seinem legendären Titan Zelt was versaut wurde. Fox hatte Top Bissanzeiger, dann aber neue rausgebracht welche erst einmal ordentlich Ärger machten.

Das Produkte verschlechtert werden kommt immer wieder vor.

Und zu den Zink Getrieben. Ich hab so eine Zink Shimano. Man merkt den Verschleiss irgendwie recht schnell. Ist mir bei anderen noch nie in der Form aufgefallen. Bei Angelmethoden wo es etwas gröber zur Sache geht würde ich sowas meiden.


----------



## Purist (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Auch Alumotoren wurden früher sehr skeptisch betrachtet, sind heute aber im Rennsport nicht mehr wegzudenken.



Sind aber nicht unbedingt auf 20 Jahre Alltagsgebrauch bei mehr als 400 000km ausgelegt, eher auf Hochleistung und raschen Austausch. 



Pitti schrieb:


> http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...0/technik_im_detail/zink_-_werkstoff_der.html



Wozu braucht eine Angelrolle "gute elektrische und elektromagnetische Abschirmung"? Was hat der Kunde von flexibler und "produktionsoptimierter" Verarbeitung? #d
"Billiger" kann man auch schönreden, wenn man will, die Aktionäre/Investoren gewinnen allerdings immer. 

Trotzdem habe ich nichts gegen derartigen Druckguß, nur "modern" oder "neu" ist das mit Zink nicht, derartige Getriebe hatten Angelrollen schon in den 80er Jahren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sogar billigste Modelle. Die Haltbarkeit war gering, was aber auch an den Gehäusekonstruktionen lag.


----------



## jkc (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hi,

mal grundsätzlich die Frage, wenn ich mir die Bilder auf http://www.google.de/imgres?q=penn+...228&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:0,i:134

ansehe, wo sehe ich da Bronze und Edelstahl? Bzw. aus welchem Material sind die Antriebsräder?

Edit: Hier steht genau das, was ich vermutete:
http://www.stripersonline.com/t/852898/penn-spinfisher-v/60#post_9327780

Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



jkc schrieb:


> ansehe, wo sehe ich da Bronze und Edelstahl? Bzw. aus welchem Material sind die Antriebsräder?



Zink/Alu(?) Druckguß, aber wie gesagt, so werden Rollen schon sehr lange gebaut. Das trifft auch auf alte (80er Jahre) Daiwas/Schimanskis zu. 

Hier ein wirkliches Problem (Murks) an der Spinfisher V, der Rest ist bekannte Slammerware:
http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/spf.html


----------



## Dakarangus (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Oh man das sieht aber nicht gut aus bei der V :c


----------



## Pitti (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wozu braucht eine Angelrolle "gute elektrische und elektromagnetische Abschirmung"? Was hat der Kunde von flexibler und "produktionsoptimierter" Verarbeitung? #d
> "Billiger" kann man auch schönreden, wenn man will, die Aktionäre/Investoren gewinnen allerdings immer.


 
Natürlich muss man schon etwas mehr an Grundwissen von Metallen haben, um so etwas sich erklären zu können. z.b Elektrochemische Korrosion, die bei Feuchtigkeit und unterschiedlichen Metallen entsteht, oder elektromagnetische Kräfte die z.b bei Baitcasterrollen (mit Magnetbremse)auf andere Teile der Rolle wirken können. 

Produktionsoptimierte Verarbeitung , spart kosten, die dann dem Kunden zu gute kommen können.


----------



## Purist (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man schon etwas mehr an Grundwissen von Metallen haben, um so etwas sich erklären zu können. z.b Elektrochemische Korrosion, die bei Feuchtigkeit und unterschiedlichen Metallen entsteht, oder elektromagnetische Kräfte die z.b bei Baitcasterrollen (mit Magnetbremse)auf andere Teile der Rolle wirken können.



Du meinst die Magnetbremse bei Baitcasterrollen, deren Getriebe i.d.R. nicht aus Zink besteht, sorgt über die Spulendrehung für elektrische Felder, die zusammen mit Feuchtigkeit für beschleunigte Korrision bei einzelnen Rollenkompenenten sorgt? |uhoh:

Bei solchen Geschichten beharre ich eigentlich auf meinem grundsätzlichem Standpunkt: Es sind Angelrollen, wir wollen damit weder um die Welt fliegen noch auf der Autobahn 250km/h fahren. Die Dinger sollen bei ordentlicher Pflege ohne Totalausfall nur ihre 10-20 Jahre problemlos durchhalten.



Pitti schrieb:


> Produktionsoptimierte Verarbeitung , spart kosten, die dann dem Kunden zu gute kommen können.



Die Betonung liegt auf "können", vor dem steht leider heute immer die Profitmaximierung. Aber wie schon gesagt, es gibt Schlimmeres an und in heutigen Angelrollen wie diese Zinkdruckgußteile.


----------



## Lorenz (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Bei solchen Geschichten beharre ich eigentlich auf meinem grundsätzlichem Standpunkt: Es sind Angelrollen, wir wollen damit weder um die Welt fliegen noch auf der Autobahn 250km/h fahren. Die Dinger sollen bei ordentlicher Pflege ohne Totalausfall nur ihre 10-20 Jahre problemlos durchhalten.



Übrigens gibts das Ding aktuell schon ab 70,- . Selbst die 8500 hab ich bei ebay schon für ~95,- inkl. Versand gesehen. Herrieden hat bei der 10500 nen Preis von ~120,- stehen.






Debilofant schrieb:


> *Auch* die neuen Modelle haben nach Herstellerangaben Bremskräfte von bis  zu roundabout 30 kg am Start, weshalb sich da bei mir momentan ziemliche  Fragezeichen aufstellen, ob die Getriebeumstellung mit den wohl noch  einmal etwas angehobenen Maximalbremskräften zusammenpasst, bzw. ob der  Unkaputtbarkeitsstatus auch von den aktuellen Spinfisher-V-Modellen noch  gehalten wird?


Auch??? Guck mal die Bremse der SSM 850 an (2. von links,11 lb). Die neue 8500 wird mit 35 lb angegeben.


----------



## jkc (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Zink/Alu(?) Druckguß, aber wie gesagt, so werden Rollen schon sehr lange gebaut. Das trifft auch auf alte (80er Jahre) Daiwas/Schimanskis zu.
> 
> Hier ein wirkliches Problem (Murks) an der Spinfisher V, der Rest ist bekannte Slammerware:
> http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/spf.html



Hi, genau darauf wollte ich hinaus, das Material an sich ist für mich kein Ausschlusskriterieum; schon allein weil Slammer und alte SSM, wohl die besten beispiele sein dürften, das es damit sehr lange gehen kann.

Danke auch für dem Link zum Lord of the reels, er hatte in dem von mir verlinkten Thread auch irgendwo was geschrieben, aber längst nicht so deteilliert wie in Deinem Link!

Grüße JK


----------



## Pitti (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Du meinst die Magnetbremse bei Baitcasterrollen, deren Getriebe i.d.R. nicht aus Zink besteht, sorgt über die Spulendrehung für elektrische Felder, die zusammen mit Feuchtigkeit für beschleunigte Korrision bei einzelnen Rollenkompenenten sorgt? |uhoh:
> 
> Bei solchen Geschichten beharre ich eigentlich auf meinem grundsätzlichem Standpunkt: Es sind Angelrollen, wir wollen damit weder um die Welt fliegen noch auf der Autobahn 250km/h fahren. Die Dinger sollen bei ordentlicher Pflege ohne Totalausfall nur ihre 10-20 Jahre problemlos durchhalten.


 
#d |uhoh: http://www.fys-online.de/wissen/ch/korrosion.htm

denke das erklärt sehr gut was ich meine. Gruß Pitti


----------



## Purist (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Übrigens gibts das Ding aktuell schon ab 70,- . Selbst die 8500 hab ich bei ebay schon für ~95,- inkl. Versand gesehen. Herrieden hat bei der 10500 nen Preis von ~120,- stehen.



Die wird irgendwo bei 50-60€ landen, ob sie es wert ist, lasse ich offen, dazu taugt weder solch ein (einzelner) Totalausfall noch die kurze Dauer, die sie im Handel ist. 




Pitti schrieb:


> denke das erklärt sehr gut was ich meine. Gruß Pitti



Ich wusste schon (noch), wie man per Elektrolyse Rost beseitigt,  daher ist das von dir verlinkte selbstklärend. Das erklärt mir das  Baitcaster-Magnetbrems-Dilemma aber nicht, was du angesprochen hast. Da  setzt bei mir eher der Amateur-Physiker ein und kratzt sich etwas am Kopf.


----------



## Debilofant (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin,

@ jkc:



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal grundsätzlich die Frage, wenn ich mir die Bilder auf http://www.google.de/imgres?q=penn+spinfisher+ssm&um=1&hl=de&biw=1280&bih=622&tbm=isch&tbnid=itUGYa2fMDUQHM:&imgrefurl=http://www.tackle-import.com/epages/61234263.sf/de_DE/%3FObjectPath%3D/Shops/61234263/Categories/Berichte/%2522Getriebeschaden%2520Penn%2520Spinfisher%2522&docid=2QMdRfgmegNHYM&imgurl=http://www.tackle-import.com/WebRoot/Store8/Shops/61234263/MediaGallery/DSC04431.JPG&w=640&h=480&ei=nOEzUa_5Io3AtAa83oHYAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=980&vpy=88&dur=541&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=166&ty=94&sig=102962878472958006431&page=1&tbnh=142&tbnw=228&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:0,i:134
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links, von denen ich nur den ersten mit dem  "Killer-Schräubchen" schon kannte. Richtig überrascht bin ich von dem  so völlig selbstverständlich klingenden Statement aus dem zweiten Link,  wonach die Zink-Alu-Legierung schon seit Jahren gang und gäbe sein soll,  insbesondere schon die Spinfisher SSM diese "unveränderten"  Getriebekomponenten gehabt haben soll????

Ich gebe zu, noch keine SSM selbst aufgeschraubt zu haben, was ich  ohnehin nicht tun würde, um in der Phase einer Kaufentscheidung etwas  über die Getriebebeschaffenheit zu erfahren.

Meine Aussage zu Edelstahl/Bronze bei der SSM basiert auf folgender Suchbegriffkombi über Tante Google: "Penn Spinfisher SSM *Bronze*".

Es hagelt auf den deutschsprachigen Ergebnisanzeigen zur SSM durchgehend die Angabe "...*aus Bronze und Edelstahl*..." bzw. on the top den Klammerzusatz "*(weltweit einmalig im Stationärrollenbau)*" #c, etwa ausdrücklich hier:

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/penn-spinfisher-ssm.html

Also, ja wat denn nu????  ;+ Gab´s womöglich nur in Deutschland eine weltweit einmalige "Special-Phantom-Getriebe-Edition"? #c ;+ #c

Jedenfalls sehr, sehr merkwürdig diese sich offenbar widersprechenden Angaben...

@ Lorenz:



			
				Lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Debilofant*
> 
> 
> ...


Danke  für den Hinweis bzw. das Bild. Ich befürchte, ich habe da bei der  Bremskraftangabe mächtig auf der Leitung gestanden und arg was  durcheinandergebracht. |rotwerden

Gibt u.a. ein Präsentationsvideo an einer Art "Drillmaschine", wo etwa für die größte LiveLiner-Variante 8500 als inoffizielle Angabe  was von 45 - englischen |rolleyes :vik:  - Pfund gesabbelt wird (offiziell wohl 35), von daher hast Du definitiv Recht, dass meine  Bremskraftangabe mit "30 kg" wohl schwer daneben lag, war wohl schon im  Halbschlaf. 

@ Purist: Danke für diesen ungeschminkten Link mit ausführlich kritischer Begutachtung, jedenfalls sehr informativ.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Purist (4. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Also, ja wat denn nu????  ;+ Gab´s womöglich nur in Deutschland eine weltweit einmalige "Special-Phantom-Getriebe-Edition"? #c ;+ #c



Gewiss gab es hier keine Special-Edition  , schau mal hier, dort siehst du das Getriebe, im Detail:
http://www.rollenwartung.de/?page_id=3205

Warum so gerne im Handel Märchen erzählt werden.. keine Ahnung #c


----------



## melis (5. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Richtig überrascht bin ich von dem so völlig selbstverständlich klingenden Statement aus dem zweiten Link, wonach die Zink-Alu-Legierung schon seit Jahren gang und gäbe sein soll, insbesondere schon die Spinfisher SSM diese "unveränderten" Getriebekomponenten gehabt haben soll????
> 
> Ich gebe zu, noch keine SSM selbst aufgeschraubt zu haben, was ich ohnehin nicht tun würde, um in der Phase einer Kaufentscheidung etwas über die Getriebebeschaffenheit zu erfahren.
> 
> Meine Aussage zu Edelstahl/Bronze bei der SSM basiert auf folgender Suchbegriffkombi über Tante Google: "Penn Spinfisher SSM *Bronze*".


Ja das es das gleiche Material ist stimmt. Wie ich schon schrieb kann der Einsatz von mehr Material(größer, schwerer, dicker) vieles ausgleichen.
Das Bronze/Edelstahl bezieht sich auf die Achse aus Edelstahl und das Schneckenrad aus Messing.
Weltweit einmalig sind die 3 Berührungspunkte mit der Achse.

Im übrigen, man hört von vermehrten Getriebeschäden in allen Serien seit dem das Gewicht runter gegangen ist.


----------



## Purist (5. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



melis schrieb:


> Im übrigen, man hört von vermehrten Getriebeschäden in allen Serien seit dem das Gewicht runter gegangen ist.



Was völlig normal ist, bezogen auf die gesamte Konstruktion. Allerdings fangen Getriebeschäden schon bei schwachen Seitenplatten an. Als ich mit dem Angeln anfing (mit Billigrollen der späten 80er und frühen 90er Jahre), gehörte neben Bremsschäden (durch Rost/Sand/Schlamm) der Getriebeschaden (jene Zinkdruckgußteile), durch unzureichend stabile Seitenplatten ("Carbon".. billigster Kunststoff) zum regulären Ableben einer Rolle dazu. Ein fetter Aal am Haken, der vom Boden gehoben werden wollte, "knirsch" beim Einkurbeln und die Rolle war Schrottreif. Vollmetall/Alulegierung des Gehäuses und der Abdeckplatte kann solche Spässchen deutlich vermindern.


----------



## melis (5. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Gab es so häufig früher nicht. 80er/90er sind dann noch was anderes. 
Ich meine das verminderte Gewicht kommt hier zum tragen.
Selber Effekt wie du schreibst, Seitenplatten verbiegen sich, Getriebe nicht massiv genug.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder und in Post 6, 3mal Getriebe Wechsel.


----------



## jkc (5. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin, moin,

meine Fresse hier bekommt Penn ja einiges an Fett weg!

Ich persönlich muss sagen das ich was Stationärrollen angeht zuletzt fast nur noch von dieser Firma gekauft habe (mit ausnahmen einiger älteren Daiwa Modelle). 
Wie passt das eigentlich ins Bild, dass selbst eine Shimano Cardiff (rd. 80€) ein Messinggetriebe verbaut hat.|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (5. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



melis schrieb:


> Ich meine das verminderte Gewicht kommt hier zum tragen.
> Selber Effekt wie du schreibst, Seitenplatten verbiegen sich, Getriebe nicht massiv genug.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder und in Post 6, 3mal Getriebe Wechsel.



Halte ich für konstruktionsbedingt, was wenige wissen: Gehäuseschrauben zu fest oder zu locker angezogen, und schon läuft's nicht mehr rund, geschweige denn Zugunsten der Lebensdauer des Zinkgetriebes. Das kann auch schon bei der Herstellung "schief gehen".

In Post 6 sind "Made in USA"-Röllchen gemeint, während in Post 4 die Chinaqualität verteufelt wird. |rolleyes


----------



## Debilofant (5. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Moin,

also mir ist bereits nach dem Anblick von Post #1 aud dem Link von melis (danke noch dafür) schlecht geworden. 

Wenn meine Augen nicht völlig dejustiert sind, ist das Hauptantriebsrad ja nur so von Kratern/Einschlägen/Karies |bigeyes übersät. Schon sehr heftig, das.

In dem zuletzt von Purist spendierten Link war zwar auch von Verschleiß am Hauptantriebsrad die Rede, aber da sahen die Zahnränder "nur" ansatzweise etwas rundgeschliffen aus.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## melis (6. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Purist schrieb:


> In Post 6 sind "Made in USA"-Röllchen gemeint, während in Post 4 die Chinaqualität verteufelt wird. |rolleyes


Worauf beziehst du das? ->Post 6 USA?

@ Debilofant 
Stimmt voll und ganz. Ich habe so etwas auch schon selbst gehabt.


----------



## Purist (6. März 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



melis schrieb:


> Worauf beziehst du das? ->Post 6 USA?



Auf die 6 Jahre, in denen er das Getriebe drei mal ausgetauscht haben will.


----------



## BronkoderBär (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Meinem verzweifelten Fehlkauf, der Spro Passion XtR, habe ich eine neue Schmierung verpasst. Rolle auseinander, vorher natürlich Haubtantriebsritzel- zu Rotorritzelstellung markiert, man ja lernt ja dazu^^
usw.
Wenn man die aufmacht lacht einen diese gelbe "ich hab 30 jahre passiv geraucht" plastik an. naja.
Ich kiregs jetzt aber ums Verrecken nicht mehr hin dass sie so läuft wie vorher, hakelig und Hubstange ganz unten sogar etwas schwergängig. Mit Getriebdeckel unterschiedlich fest festschrauben hab ich auch schon experimentiert.
Hubstange an Exzenterführung unterschiedlich fest auch.
Mutter aufm Rotorritzel auch.
Nächster Versuch: ausgleichsscheibe des hauptantriebritzels entfernen.
wenn das nix bringt rückt die hilti an und die rolle geht im wassereimer tauchen.



was mich so nebenbei interessieren würd: 
läuft ein neues getriebe a la applause mit ein bisschen glück auf anhieb gut oder werden die werksseitig auch erst mal eingekurblet?


----------



## singer (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Hat Shimano die Baitrunner D Modelle jetzt auf Zink umgestellt? Die waren immer aus kaltgeschmiedetem Alu. So werben die Händler bis heute und bis zum 2012er Katalog auch Shimano selbst. Aber jetzt nicht mehr. Was ist richtig?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> was mich so nebenbei interessieren würd:
> läuft ein neues getriebe a la applause mit ein bisschen glück auf anhieb gut oder werden die werksseitig auch erst mal eingekurblet?


Es gibt Shops (natürlich Livebesuch notwendig :q) , da hängen nur astrein laufende an der Wand, sogar RedArcs usw., und auch die in den Kisten sind schon ok. Sollte man aber genau nochmal nachschauen oder die probegekurbelte eben nehmen ... 

Die laufen kein bischen schlechter als ne Shimano in der Klasse Twinpower Biomaster-FB Aspire-FA, und merklich besser als alles niederpreisige sonst. 

Wenn man die Rolle aufmacht, ist da auch ordentlich von dem weißen Fett drin.


----------



## Breamhunter (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die laufen kein bischen schlechter als ne Shimano in der Klasse Twinpower Biomaster-FB Aspire-FA, und merklich besser als alles niederpreisige sonst.



Ich habe hier eine Ryobi-Zauber (Pendant zur Red-Arc) und eine Aspire liegen. Eine Twinpower FA hatte ich vom Bekannten auch schon in der Hand. 
Die beiden Shimanos mit einer Red-Arc zu vergleichen ist für mich schon (sagen wir mal) gewöhnungsbedürftig |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Es wird anscheinend auch viel Schrott oder besser gesagt schlechtere Wahl verkauft. 
Ohne objektiven Nachweis drängt sich mir der subjektive Eindruck  nach bald 10 Jahren Ryobi+Arcs auf, dass dabei schon unterschiedliche Qualitätsstufen gehandelt und somit auch geordert werden können.

Gerade hier bei einem relativ günstige Produkt gilt (Listenpreis immerhin um 120 EUR)
Wer online und billig kauft, bekommt eh nur, was er bezahlt.
20 EUR mehr an der richtigen Stelle auszugeben ist manchmal besser, vor allem wenn man was fertiges ohne nachbessern haben will.

Meine Ryobi+Arcs (handtuned natürlich) laufen übrigens besser als die meisten Rollen, ladenfrische Stella und Certate mal ausgenommen. Deswegen bin ich mit den Teilen auch wunschlos glücklich , seit 2005 funzen die, kein Vergang und Alterung bis auf eben Kratzer.
Außer man legt es mit 15kg abreißen über die Rolle echt drauf an und auch dann muckt eine Applause-artige nur mal kurz und macht danach weiter brav ihren Dienst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Na der Tolle Hecht, schlechten Tag gehabt oder drückt der Belly noch immer derbe?  
Hast du jemals eine meiner Rollen gefischt oder gekurbelt? ich denke da wüßte ich von, von daher:
nimm mal deine eigene Signatur selber etwas ernster #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Naja, im Forum kommen immer wieder mal solche Posts hoch. Da berichten dann Leute davon, das ihre Stradics besser laufen als Stellas, weil Shimano die wirklich guten Sachen nur im mittleren Preisbereich verbaut und andere haben dann eben 60 Euro Rollen die es mit den besten Rollen der Welt aufnehmen. Aber ohne Probleme.

Kann man nur drüber lachen...kommentieren ist da eh zwecklos.


----------



## angelspezi82 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Köstlich. Da schaut man nach 5-6 Jahren mal wieder rein und stellt fest, dass die wilden Thesen noch immer verbreitet werden. Das nenne ich Durchhaltevermögen. Hut ab!


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Köstlich. Da schaut man nach 5-6 Jahren mal wieder rein und stellt fest, dass die wilden Thesen noch immer verbreitet werden. Das nenne ich Durchhaltevermögen. Hut ab!



Und vor allem von denselben Leuten. :m


----------



## inselkandidat (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Da hilft wohl nur mal ein AB - Rollenkurbeltreffen...Mal in lockerer Runde bei Bier und Wurst ein paar Rollen kurbeln!


----------



## angelspezi82 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

hatten wir sogar schon ... das ist ja das schlimme


----------



## Jupp83 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zinkgußgetriebe ok ?*

Gibt es nicht irgendwo eine Übersicht mit den ganzen Modellen Twinpowe Stella Navi Exage etc und dann FA FB FC.... mit den Angaben vom Getriebe/Kugellager etc?!

irgenwie muss man sich doch mal gegen die Hersteller wehren..


----------

